# Le déconseil du jour



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2007)

Ouai j'en ai souvent en fait... si ça vous intéresse  

La semaine dernière ça aurait été :

Confondre la partie expéditeur et destinataire sur un colis et se l'envoyer à soi même. D'ailleurs j'ai bien reçu 48h après mon écran FORMAC, quelle bonne surprise, je ne m'y attendais pas à vrai dire, on devrait plus souvent se faire des surprises de ce genre, ça ne coûte que 16,10  après tout, avec une assurance de 153  pour ce collissimo recommandé que la poste m'a gentiment remboursé d'ailleurs  


Aujourd'hui c'est plutôt ça : 

Evoquer par mail à un prof de physique que je ne connais pas et qui écrivait que les mac c'était pour les snobs et les bobos, que les clichés de ce genre étaient nombreux... j'en fais alors toute une liste genre "les femmes savent pas conduire, les OGM c'est bien, bien manger c'est cher et puis les rousses ont la chatte qui pue c'est bien connu..."

Le hic c'est que j'ai appris depuis que sa femme était rousse... au moins il pourra confirmer ou pas. :rose:    Peut-être un futur switcher ?


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2007)

Moi je vous déconseille d'arriver à une douane à pied :hein: Ca fait trés mauvais genre :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2007)

Faire une purée fun avec des patates vitelottes car déjà la consistance ne va pas, c'est farineux et plein de grumeaux, en plus ça pue même si à la cuisson ça sent bon, et au goût c'est dégueux aussi, sans parler de l'aspect. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve ça plutôt joli moi .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Janvier 2007)

*R&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; deux fois avant de monter dans un train*
 apr&#232;s avoir bringu&#233;




:rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

[Ca sent le v&#233;cu]

Dire &#224; un client que c'est un con et qu'on l'emmerde jusqu'&#224; la huiti&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration avant d'avoir &#233;t&#233; pay&#233;. A &#233;viter absolument. 

[/Ca sent le v&#233;cu]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

Virer la plist de pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, comme &#231;a, juste pour voir.


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Janvier 2007)

Griller un feu rouge orange, quand on est suivi par une voiture de flic...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Janvier 2007)

Faire un dimanche midi apero, raclette, vin blanc, camenbert, mousse chocolat quand on sort limite genre d'une gastro.


Pas top.


----------



## Bassman (29 Janvier 2007)

Dire a son chef lors d'une soir&#233;e un peu arros&#233;e que sa femme n'est pas baisable 
L'augmentation sera dure a n&#233;gocier apr&#232;s 


PS : oui bon ca va j'&#233;tais bourr&#233; aussi


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4149698 a dit:
			
		

> Dire a son chef lors d'une soir&#233;e un peu arros&#233;e que sa femme n'est pas baisable
> L'augmentation sera dure a n&#233;gocier apr&#232;s
> 
> 
> PS : oui bon ca va j'&#233;tais bourr&#233; aussi


y'a bien un moyen de te d&#233;dire, mais pas sur que &#231;a ameliore tes chances pour une augmentation&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour rigoler, prendre sa bouteille d'eau pour balancer quelques gouttelettes sur un coll&#232;gue en train de r&#233;aliser un collage de pr&#233;cision sans avoir v&#233;rifi&#233; que la main occultait assez le goulot.


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

installer cette m**de de wengo sur le pc du boulot et voir les fen&#234;tres d'avertissement de nouveau message s'afficher sans arr&#234;t quand tu discutes s&#233;rieux avec ton patron.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

C'&#233;tait un mercredi &#224; 12h00 (d&#233;tail important), nous revenions deux copines et moi m&#234;me du lyc&#233;e apr&#232;s un devoir de math&#233;matiques de 4h, nous &#233;tions relativement abassourdies. Nous allions donc prendre notre train, on monte dans le wagon et celui ci part directement. Stupeur, le train que l'on prend ne part pas si vite d'habitude ! C'est pas le bon train, par habitude nous nous &#233;tions dirig&#233;es vers le quai habituel sauf pour le mercredi ... qu'est ce qu'on fait ?

Et l&#224; je lance : "Il va pas vite : on saute !" (j'ai de mauvaises id&#233;es souvent mais malgr&#233; cela les gens les suivent )
C'est ce qu'on a fait, mais un train m&#234;me au d&#233;part va quand m&#234;me assez vite, on a roul&#233;-boul&#233; devant le chef de gare ahuris. Il nous a pass&#233; un savon : "Mais enfin tous les trains s'arr&#234;tent &#224; la sation suivante, vous auriez put descendre et prendre le bon train qui passe &#224; la m&#234;me station !"  

Mais le plus dr&#244;le (ou le plus honteux) c'est que les habitu&#233;s de notre train &#233;taient aux premi&#232;res loges pour voir la sc&#232;ne 
On a vite &#233;t&#233; rep&#233;r&#233; et notre capital sympathie a bien augment&#233;, des mois plus tard des gens s'esclaffaient de rire rien qu'en nous apercevant ... :rose: 

Conseil : r&#233;fl&#233;chir avant de sauter d'un train ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

Prendre son frère TRES lunatique comme banquier :mouais: 

Traiter son chef d' abruti avant d'avoir vérifié que le téléphone est correctement raccroché !    

Demander à madame son avis sur des travaux d'aménagement intérieur pour lesquels on hésite :affraid: :sleep:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4150012 a dit:
			
		

> Conseil : r&#233;fl&#233;chir avant de sauter d'un train (en marche)...



Ou de sortir pisser sur l'aile d'un avion en vol. :mouais:

Bon, je pense que nous allons pouvoir d&#233;velopper le &#169;odr&#233;, &#224; l'instar du &#169;pascal77, mais pour les id&#233;es d&#233;biles ! 




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Demander &#224; madame son avis sur des travaux d'am&#233;nagement int&#233;rieur pour lesquels on h&#233;site :affraid: :sleep:



Voil&#224; ! Ca, c'est un conseil valable pour tous !


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ou de sortir pisser sur l'aile d'un avion en vol. :mouais:



..ou colin mayard sur l'autoroute...


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4149698 a dit:
			
		

> Dire a son chef lors d'une soirée un peu arrosée que sa femme n'est pas baisable
> L'augmentation sera dure a négocier après
> 
> 
> PS : oui bon ca va j'étais bourré aussi





Grug a dit:


> y'a bien un moyen de te dédire, mais pas sur que ça ameliore tes chances pour une augmentation




Il y a pire: dire à son boss lors d'une soirée: "_tu vois la nana là bas ? J'étais avec elle hier après midi, elle m'a collé sur les rotules. Jamais vu une gourmande comme ca : elle a le chaudron magique_" et voir d'un seul coup à sa mine que c'est _sa_ femme.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Ma cousine, son mari et sa mère vient nous rendre visite. Ma cousine et moi même avons un ami en commun, elle n'a plus de nouvelle et me demande comment il va.
Je lui dit qu'il s'est séparé de sa copine et que ça va pas. Et là elle me dit : "pourquoi?". Je réponds "je sais pas" (en fait si je sais mais je veux pas le dire) elle insiste "*mais pourquoi ?"* je réponds "je sais plus" elle réinsiste "Mais pourquoi ?" Et là, je balance la version que l'on m'avait dite - la rumeur - : une version salace ... que je ne vous dirait pas sous peine de censure.

Et d'un coup j'entends : "Et dire que je le connais depuis qu'il est tout petit !"

Ma grande tante, j'avais oublié que ma grande tante était dans l'assistance !!!!!!!!!!
Elle est sourde quand ça l'arrange celle là ...

 :rose: (cette gaffe là je m'en veux encore ...)

déconseille : répéter les rumeurs, céder à la pression ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..ou colin mayard sur l'autoroute...



ou au kakou &#233;lastique roulant fa&#231;on le 5e fantastique


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ou au kakou élastique roulant façon le 5e fantastique



...rhôôôôô   ça c'est ras le bitume !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...rhôôôôô   ça c'est ras le bitume !!!!!



Mieux vaut ça que faire le Rasemoquette


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

(*INTERLUDE*)

_Les bons d&#233;conseils de Mademoiselle Odr&#233;.

Ne jamais faire de saut &#224; l'&#233;lastique depuis un tabouret sans pr&#233;voir de l'aspirine._

(*FIN DE L'INTERLUDE*)


Sinon : ne jamais, jamais faire comme mon p&#232;re qui, passant la douane, a r&#233;pondu &#224; la question rituelle "_avez-vous des marchandises &#224; d&#233;clarer ?_": "_Non, juste ce qu'il faut_" !


----------



## Lila (29 Janvier 2007)

...ne jamais demander à une femme "pourquoi" .....


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Janvier 2007)

A la question de sa moiti&#233; : "Tu la trouves comment ma nouvelle coupe de cheveux?"
Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, on aura tord... :casse:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ne jamais demander à une femme "pourquoi" .....



il y a un "pourquoi" de trop dans ta phrase...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

Ne jamais &#233;couter les conseils d'Odr&#233;, sauf si on souhaite en finir avec l'existence.

*(INTERLUDE)*

Les bons d&#233;conseils de Mademoiselle Odr&#233;.

_Ne jamais jouer &#224; l'indien et tenter d'&#233;couter le TGV qui arrive en collant son oreille sur le rail d'une voie sans mettre un casque de Hockey._

*( FIN DE L'INTERLUDE)*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Conseil pour les garçons : 

Ne jamais présenter sa femme ou la femme d'un pote à Amok


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Conseil pour les garçons :
> 
> Ne jamais présenter sa femme ou la femme d'un pote à Amok



Par contre, un suisse et/ou un corse, on peut... quoique...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Consid&#233;rer le "oui, oui" qui suis une demande &#224; Monsieur comme &#233;tant fiable et ne pas lui demander de r&#233;p&#233;ter la demande


----------



## elKBron (29 Janvier 2007)

N'avoue jamais, jamais, jamais oh non jamais... n'avoue jamais, que tu l'aimeeeuuuuhh...

c'&#233;tait le d&#233;conseil de Guy Mardel


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Conseil pour les garçons :
> 
> Ne jamais présenter sa femme ou la femme d'un pote à Amok



C'est trop d'honneur ! Certaines résistent, je te rassure ! 


*(INTERLUDE)*

Les bons déconseils de Mademoiselle Odré.

_Ne jamais insérer un pétard allumé dans le fondement d'un pitbull avant d'avoir ouvert la porte pour sortir du jardin._

*(FIN DE L'INTERLUDE)*


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

Caresser le "_Chat_" à rebrousse poil....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par contre, un suisse et/ou un corse, on peut... quoique...



Présenter un suisse/corse à Amok ?  ou présenter sa femme à un suisse/corse 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Considérer le "oui, oui" qui suis une demande à Monsieur comme étant fiable et ne pas lui demander de répéter la demande



  



Amok a dit:


> C'est trop d'honneur ! Certaines résistent, je te rassure !



Oui, mais je te raconte pas la réputation  surtout si tu donnes ton avis de la dame au mari sans le savoir 



tirhum a dit:


> Caresser le "_Chat_" à rebrousse poil....



J'ai encore des traces de griffes sur les pattes


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

Ne jamais commencer &#224; poster des conneries sur MacG un jour de gros taf afin d'&#233;viter l'engrenage. 

*(INTERLUDE)

*Les bons d&#233;conseils de Mademoiselle Odr&#233;.

_Si vous souhaitez absolument faire du patin sur un lac des Bouches du Rhone au mois de Juillet, remplacez les patins par des enclumes. Ca fonctionne aussi bien, sauf pour le d&#233;part. Afin d'&#233;viter ce d&#233;sagr&#233;ment, jetez vous &#224; l'eau d'un bateau positionn&#233; au centre du lac._

*(FIN DE L'INTERLUDE)*


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour le nioub modo débordé : laisser échapper un Sonny en manque un jour de grande affluence nioubesque. :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Caresser le "_Chat_" &#224; rebrousse poil....



Nephou et moi, nous pouvons ! :love:

Les bons d&#233;conseils de Mademoiselle Odr&#233;:
_Ne jamais faire essayer de faire cuire un steack avant d'avoir tu&#233; la vache, sauf si vous avez un tr&#232;s gros barbecue._


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Nephou et moi, nous pouvons ! :love:


Et tu es un "_jeune premier_", aussi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les d&#233;conseils de Mademoiselle Odr&#233;:
> Ne jamais faire essayer de faire cuire un steack avant d'avoir tu&#233; la vache, sauf si vous avez un tr&#232;s gros barbecue.


D&#233;conseil disponible en version micro-ondes&#8230;


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et tu es un "_jeune premier_", aussi ?!...



Non, je suis un _vieux premier_, pratiquement liquide : il n'y a que toi qui semble l'ignorer ! 




_



Le dicton du jour de nos riantes régions._
Si tu vas à Orthez, protège ta mortaise car dans le tenon, tout est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> (*INTERLUDE*)
> 
> _Les bons déconseils de Mademoiselle Odré.
> 
> ...



Ne jamais mettre les mains et les jambes dans son pyjama (j'avais 9 ans ...) quand on est assis sur une chaise et que par terre il y a du carlage : traumatisme cranien assuré  :rateau: Et là même avec de l'aspirine ....


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4150202 a dit:
			
		

> Ne jamais mettre les mains et les jambes dans son pyjama (j'avais 9 ans ...) quand on est assis sur une chaise et que par terre il y a du carlage : traumatisme cranien assur&#233;  :rateau: Et l&#224; m&#234;me avec de l'aspirine ....


Une camisole, quoi ?!...


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2007)

Tiens puisque t'es l&#224; ! 
Ne pas lire les messages de tirhum en arrivant au boulot le matin. La d&#233;concentration qui s'en suit nuit fortement &#224; la productivit&#233;..


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ne jamais mettre les mains et les jambes dans son pyjama (j'avais 9 ans ...) quand on est assis sur une chaise et que par terre il y a du carlage : traumatisme cranien assuré  :rateau: Et là même avec de l'aspirine ....



Ah ! Vous voyez ! Avec mes conneries, on a un début d'explication !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Ne jamais sniffer un bouton pression (3 ans ) sous peine d'aller chez le m&#233;decin se le faire enlever et de saigner abondamment du nez et faire tr&#232;s peur &#224; sa maman .... 
Et d'avoir une radiographie de sa tronche assez insolite 

Ne jamais mettre sa t&#234;te en bas d'un toboggan quand un gar&#231;on en haut lance une voiture en m&#233;tal : p&#233;tage de l'arcade assur&#233;.

...... 

Ne jamais ouvrir un oeuf en plastique &#169;kinder avec la bouche sous peine de l'avoir enfonc&#233; dans le gosier et de se retrouver la t&#234;te en bas par une maman au bord de la crise de nerf et de la crise cardiaque.


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4150217 a dit:
			
		

> Ne jamais sniffer un bouton pression (3 ans ) sous peine d'aller chez le m&#233;decin se le faire enlever et de saigner abondamment du nez et faire tr&#232;s peur &#224; sa maman ....
> Et d'avoir une radiographie de sa tronche assez insolite
> 
> Ne jamais mettre sa t&#234;te en bas d'un toboggan quand un gar&#231;on en haut lance une voiture en m&#233;tal : p&#233;tage de l'arcade assur&#233;.
> ...



Tu mets une thune dans le bastringue, des heures de fou rire garanties ! 


M&#234;me si on en r&#234;ve, _ne jamais_ laisser Odr&#233; et Mackie se reproduire _ensemble_ ! :love:


----------



## elKBron (29 Janvier 2007)

plus je lis ce fil plus un déconseil se fait omniprésent : ne jamais faire d'enfant comme Odré


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok, tu peux renommer le fil?* Le d&#233;conseil du jour, with odr&#233;. *


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Une camisole, quoi ?!...


Je disais donc (mais c'est valable pour les autres histoires, apparemment !! )... 






Doucement sur les histoires, odr&#233;, je ne vais pas pouvoir fournir les crobards, l&#224; !! 

  



mado a dit:


> Tiens puisque t'es l&#224; !
> Ne pas lire les messages de tirhum en arrivant au boulot le matin. La d&#233;concentration qui s'en suit nuit fortement &#224; la productivit&#233;..


K&#232;skiya ?!......  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> plus je lis ce fil plus un d&#233;conseil se fait omnipr&#233;sent : ne jamais faire d'enfant comme Odr&#233;



Alors &#231;a tu le choisira pas !!!!!! 

Oui je suis une enfant mod&#232;le, dans le style casse cou et exp&#233;rience in&#233;dites 

Edit : trop de CDB en 24h plus tard titi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

j'ai toujours dit qu'une autruche n'était rien d'autre qu'une dinde d'1,80 m...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'ai toujours dit qu'une autruche n'était rien d'autre qu'une dinde d'1,80 m...


On ne t'a jamais contredit.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'ai toujours dit qu'une autruche n'était rien d'autre qu'une dinde d'1,80 m...



mais c'est bien meilleurs d'une dinde :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mais c'est bien meilleurs d'une dinde :rateau: :rose:



Ne jamais lire mot à mot un post de Mackie : le parcourir en diagonale, et rester sur l'idée première. Sinon, on doute.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

déconseil du jour : ne jamais mettre deux punaise dans une prise de courant murale et y mettre les doigts (ou ne pas y mettre les fils d'une voiture filoquidé) sous peine de coupure de courant dans tout le quartier :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mais c'est bien meilleurs d'une dinde :rateau: :rose:



on parle pas du croupion mackie...


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> on parle pas du croupion mackie...



désolé :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> désolé :rateau: :rose:


T'as fini de piquer les r&#233;pliques d'odr&#233;?!?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Ne jamais mettre une photo de soi o&#249; l'on "se trouve pas mal pour une fois" comme essai de t&#233;l&#233;chargement d'une photo dans une galerie d'un forum o&#249; l'on est &#224; peine inscrit*e* et oublier d'enlever ladite photo pendant un moment ....


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : ne jamais mettre deux punaise dans une prise de courant murale



Notez que si la prise de courant n'est pas murale, ca fonctionne aussi !


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as fini de piquer les répliques d'odré?!?



désolé®© :rateau: :rose: c'est mieux non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : ne jamais mettre deux punaise dans une prise de courant murale et y mettre les doigts (ou ne pas y mettre les fils d'une voiture filoquid&#233 sous peine de coupure de courant dans tout le quartier :rateau:



Tiens amok a peut &#234;tre raison ... 

M&#234;me chose : ne jamais peindre un mur avec de la peinture &#224; l'eau, les pieds nus, sans faire attention &#224; la vieille prise d&#233;nud&#233; sous peine de se retrouver avec une coupe afro !


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

d&#233;conseille du jour : ne jamais mettre 2 minutes un brie bien fait au micro onde  (sauf si vous voulez faire tomber toute les mouches  )


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Notez que si la prise de courant n'est pas murale, ca fonctionne aussi !


il eut été beaucoup plus pédagogique de le laisser en faire l'expérience par lui même


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> il eut été beaucoup plus pédagogique de le laisser en faire l'expérience par lui même



déconseille : ne jamais faire tomber le radio reveil dans le bocal du poisson rouge


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Ne jamais c&#233;der aux klaxons dans les bouchons et coller les voitures de devant, passer au feu vert et quand le feu devient rouge &#234;tre coinc&#233; entre deux voitures sur les rails du tramway : frayeur de sa vie assur&#233; quand celui arrive et ne s'arr&#234;te qu'&#224; quelques centim&#232;tres du pare-brise. :afraid:  

Ne jamais passer sur un nid de poule (le m&#234;me jour une heure avant) sous peine de changer son pneu sous la pluie et dans l'obscurit&#233;.

Ne jamais perdre patience devant un camion arr&#234;t&#233; (toujours le m&#234;me jour avant le crevage de pneu) warning allum&#233; dans un virage, sous peine de rater son d&#233;passement et p&#233;ter un phare de la voiture ....

 On en rigole apr&#232;s mais sur le coup


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ne jamais céder aux klaxons dans les bouchons et coller les voitures de devant, passer au feu vert et quand le feu devient rouge être coincé entre deux voitures sur les rails du tramway : frayeur de sa vie assuré quand celui arrive et ne s'arrête qu'à quelques centimètres du pare-brise. :afraid:
> 
> Ne jamais passer sur un nid de poule (le même jour une heure avant) sous peine de changer son pneu sous la pluie et dans l'obscurité.
> 
> ...


Et y'a un inconscient qui ose t'assurer ?!......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et y'a un inconscient qui ose t'assurer ?!......



L'est pas au courant de tous &#231;a


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseille du jour : ne jamais mettre 2 minutes un brie bien fait au micro onde  (sauf si vous voulez faire tomber toute les mouches  )



D&#233;conseil du jour : prendre le temps d&#233;loigner tous les suisses fanatiques de raclette sous peine d'incident diplomatique.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et y'a un inconscient qui ose t'assurer ?!......



SOS malus ?   :rateau:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : prendre le temps d&#233;loigner tous les suisses fanatiques de raclette sous peine d'incident diplomatique.



euh ... fondu qu'on dis


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... fondu qu'on dis



Mackie, tu es mon sauveur


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte du duo exceptionnel que nous avons là ! Une richesse nationale à nulle autre pareille ! La France a plus de chances de retomber à 1% de chômeurs dans les 6 prochains mois que de voir, dans les prochains siècles, un hasard aussi incroyable : les deux réunis, comparant leurs expériences d'électrocutions multiples, d'accidents de toboggans, d'ingestion de boutons pression, de fromages micro-ondés !
Tiens, en restant modeste et pas du tout chauvin, je pense que ca mérite au minimum le Nobel de physique !

Car pourquoi aller chercher dans les astres ou l'infiniment petit ce que la nature offre à nos yeux grand ouverts ? Odré et Mackie, Les Pierre et marie Curie du quotidien, aux doigts et aux cheveux brulés par la science domestique, toujours avides d'expériences nouvelles, ampères et contre tout (©P77), Volts face à face (©Idem) !
Toujours prêts à s'amuser de la découverte (©Idem), Les Vermots de l'éprouvette, avides de défricher de nouvelles prises de terre, Conquistadors du compteur bleu !

Debout, tous ! Standing ovation pour ces conquérants !   Imaginez les grandes choses que Mackie, admin, ayant en main la base de MacG, pourrait faire ! Du jamais vu ! Du web 12 directement ! Le XXII eme siècle au XXIeme ! Le Monde entier à l'écoute du 22 à Asnières, les animaux qui parlent, la grande réconciliation !


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le Monde entier à l'écoute du 22 à Asnières,




et pépé, tu retarde la :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2007)

heureusement que c'est de l'alternatif et pas du con... tinu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Car pourquoi aller chercher dans les astres ou l'infiniment petit ce que la nature offre à nos yeux grand ouverts ? Odré et Mackie, Les Pierre et marie Curie du quotidien, aux doigts et aux cheveux brulés par la science domestique, toujours avides d'expériences nouvelles, ampères et contre tout (©P77), Volts face à face (©Idem) !
> Toujours prêts à s'amuser de la découverte (©Idem), Les Vermots de l'éprouvette, avides de défricher de nouvelles prises de terre, Conquistadors du compteur bleu !
> 
> Debout, tous ! Standing ovation pour ces conquérants !   Imaginez les grandes choses que Mackie, admin, ayant en main la base de MacG, pourrait faire ! Du jamais vu ! Du web 12 directement ! Le XXII eme siècle au XXIeme ! Le Monde entier à l'écoute du 22 à Asnières, les animaux qui parlent, la grande réconciliation !


C'est énorme « Avides de défricher de nouvelles prises de terre » C'est tout bonnement énorme.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Ils en ont fait un film. A l'&#233;poque, c'&#233;tait de la fiction&#8230;


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2007)

Ne pas cliquer sur les liens de BackCat. Y'a jamais rien derri&#232;re


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ne pas cliquer sur les liens de BackCat. Y'a jamais rien derrière


Utiliser plutôt le copier-coller d'URL.


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2007)

ok, tourner 7 fois ses mains sur le.. clavier


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ne pas cliquer sur les liens de BackCat. Y'a jamais rien derrière


Héhé©......  
Pas le cas de tout le monde...  



DocEvil a dit:


> Utiliser plutôt le copier-coller d'URL.


:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Héhé©......
> Pas le cas de tout le monde...
> 
> :rateau:


forcément quand il y a des histoires d'« hotlinking » tu nes jamais loin


----------



## Nexka (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sinon : ne jamais, jamais faire comme mon père qui, passant la douane, a répondu à la question rituelle "_avez-vous des marchandises à déclarer ?_": "_Non, juste ce qu'il faut_" !



De toute façon on peut jamais rien faire à la douane. :hein: 
Il faut éviter aussi de répondre à cette question: "_avez-vous des marchandises à déclarer ?_" 
Par
Euh... qu'est ce que vous entendez par là? :mouais: 

Il ne faut jamais non plus courrir aprés un douanier Américain qui s'en va avec votre passeport en lui criant "Eh!! Can I have my passeporte please??"...  Sont trés taquins les douaniers Américains.... :affraid: Et mes passages aux douanes durent trés longtemps en général... :rose: 

_Personne ne connait un manuel d'aide pour savoir "comment se comporter aux douanes"??_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Je déconseille d'emprunter le desert d'une femme un jour de ragnagna.
Le frein lâche. Parfois.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je déconseille d'emprunter le desert d'une femme un jour de ragnagna.
> Le frein lâche. Parfois.


classe.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Le d&#233;sert, avec une bonne gourdasse, c'est accessible non ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4150930 a dit:
			
		

> Le d&#233;sert, avec une bonne gourdasse, c'est accessible non ?


Facile oui 

En tout cas moi j'y suis arriv&#233; avec Alem


----------



## Lila (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4150930 a dit:
			
		

> Le désert, avec une bonne gourdasse, c'est accessible non ?




...tu penses à qui en particulier ?


----------



## miz_ici (30 Janvier 2007)

Le deconseil du jour: Ne pas se dire: Tient, je vais aller regarder ce sujet sur MacG et retourner travailler.
Resultat: Ca fait 1H que je lis vos conneries, et en plus j' me suis fait prendre par mon boss a force d'essayer de masquer mes fou-rires (surtout a propos des anecdotes d' odré).
Je savais que les autruches mangaient nimportequoi mais alors gober un bouton par le nez, tu dois etre la plus balaise de toutes les autruches !:rateau: 
Merci de me faire rire comme ca, alala.


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2007)

Il ne faut jamais remettre son courage à demain, mais le prendre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Il ne faut jamais remettre son courage à demain, mais le prendre !



Ne jamais laisser à Bobby, Ed and co l'occasion de répondre : "_Ah ? C'est comme ça que tu l'appelles ?_".


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

N'emp&#234;che, quand on est jeune, on dit deux mains. Et on ne remet pas au lendemain.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

oui mais bon, quand on est jeune, 2 mains ne suffisent pas forc&#233;ment... Enfin je dis ca en pensant a ma copine.

Pourtant elle a pas de si petites mains


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Ah ben ouais. Pour tenir un troll en ruth &#224; l'&#233;cart, vaut mieux opter pour le pied de biche


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;conseil informatique du jour : 

Ne pas rendre un ordinateur a un utilisateur avec le message "Ta machine est prete - Ca marche impec" alors que la carte m&#232;re n'est pas encore remont&#233;e dedans.

On passe pour un gland.


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4151059 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil informatique du jour :
> 
> Ne pas rendre un ordinateur a un utilisateur avec le message "Ta machine est prete - Ca marche impec" alors que la carte mère n'est pas encore remontée dedans.
> 
> On passe pour un gland.



tu pourras toujours dire qu'il a niqué le bouton on/off en insistant.


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Evoquer par mail à un prof de physique que je ne connais pas et qui écrivait que les mac c'était pour les snobs et les bobos, que les clichés de ce genre étaient nombreux... j'en fais alors toute une liste genre "les femmes savent pas conduire, les OGM c'est bien, bien manger c'est cher et puis les rousses ont la chatte qui pue c'est bien connu..."
> 
> Le hic c'est que j'ai appris depuis que sa femme était rousse... au moins il pourra confirmer ou pas. :rose:    Peut-être un futur switcher ?




Bon ces 2 filles aussi sont rousses, là je suis de moins en moins en bien, déjà le mec à 58 ans, il va me trouver vulgaire et graveleux au possible, il ne sait pas qui je suis, s'il est parano il va croire que je lui veux du mal à lui ou sa famille :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  
Il a peut-être déjà appelé la police :modo:

Bon j'espère qu'il a un minimum le sens de l'humour, sinon je m'excuserai, mais bon il avait qu'à pas dire des conneries aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Jaipatoutkompri a la classe aussi  

Spécialement le jour où il s'est envoyé à lui même un colis ....


----------



## Nexka (30 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Spécialement le jour où il s'est envoyé à lui même un colis ....



Ca c'est clair que c'est énorme  



Ne pas faire sa fière en voulant absolument garder son imatriculation 64 en région Parisienne...  On est bonne pour se faire arrêter 4 - 5 fois par an par la police.... :hein: 
- Controle du véhicule!


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ne pas faire sa fière en voulant absolument garder son imatriculation 64 en région Parisienne...  On est bonne pour se faire arrêter 4 - 5 fois par an par la police.... :hein:
> - Controle du véhicule!



Ce n'est pas du vice policier mais de la curiosité, ou un jeu. Qui sait, a part les habitants de ce département, à quoi correspond "64" ? Personne. Donc ils font des paris : 

"C'est l'Auvergne !"
" Mais non, c'est la Haute Normandie"
" Pffff, n'importe quoi : c'est pas en France".

Alors il t'arrêtent pour savoir qui a gagné et qui va payer l'apéro. Tu n'es pas très joueuse, semble t-il.


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "C'est l'Auvergne !"
> " Mais non, c'est la Haute Normandie"
> " Pffff, n'importe quoi : c'est pas en France".



Tour de taille ?

Ah non, c'est pas un département.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ne pas faire sa fière en voulant absolument garder son imatriculation 64 en région Parisienne...  On est bonne pour se faire arrêter 4 - 5 fois par an par la police.... :hein:
> - Controle du véhicule!


Note bien qu'à Paris, les 64, on les contrôle. Ici, les 75, on les éteint.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Qui sait, a part les habitants de ce département, à quoi correspond "64" ?


Qui sait encore pourquoi tu as des dents ? Allez, zou, mange ta compote.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

'Tain Doc !!!!!! 
T'y connais vraiment que dalle en d&#233;co, ma parole !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151197 a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain Doc !!!!!!
> T'y connais vraiment que dalle en déco, ma parole !


Bah, tout de même assez pour savoir que je ne veux pas de ça dans mon living-room.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Tu lui serviras la soupe dans la cuisine


----------



## Nexka (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du vice policier mais de la curiosité, ou un jeu. Qui sait, a part les habitants de ce département, à quoi correspond "64" ? Personne. Donc ils font des paris :
> 
> "C'est l'Auvergne !"
> " Mais non, c'est la Haute Normandie"
> ...




Peut être mais moi j'ai la même imatriculation que Dieu  (enfin si Dieu a une voiture  )



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> " Pffff, n'importe quoi : c'est pas en France".



Ah là ils chauffent :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

C'est &#231;a qu'on appelle _l'immatricul&#233;e conception_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah l&#224; ils chauffent :love:


C'est &#231;a qui est bien avec les Parisiens : gr&#226;ce &#224; eux, nous aussi on a nos Provinciaux. 

Et pour ne pas flooder : je d&#233;conseille de nourrir l'Amok &#224; la paille. Ses petits poumons sont si fragiles que, la derni&#232;re fois qu'on a tent&#233; l'exp&#233;rience, on a bien cru que c'&#233;tait le verre qui allait l'aspirer.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2007)

C'est la Saint Pascal ou quoi ???


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Qui sait encore pourquoi tu as des dents ? Allez, zou, mange ta compote.




Ah, evidemment. J'aurais du m'en douter ! Le pire, sais tu, c'est que j'ignorais r&#233;ellement &#224; quoi correspondait ce d&#233;partement ! 

Bon, pour les 64, une info pratique :

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_la Piscine Municipale de Orthez sera ferm&#233;e pour vidange et travaux du 12 f&#233;vrier au 12 mars inclus. Les habitants sont donc pri&#233;s d'aller se laver ailleurs durant cette p&#233;riode._[/FONT]       Je vous engage d'ailleurs &#224; aller visiter, pour les plus t&#233;m&#233;raires, le site officiel de la ville mis &#224; jour en temps r&#233;el. Pour les interr&#233;ss&#233;s sachez que, en collaboration &#233;troite avec le service Education jeunesse et          sports de ville d&#8217;Orthez , l&#8217;O.M.S. organise plusieurs &#233;v&#233;nements          incontournables dans la vie sportive locale.

- LE DEFI D&#8217;ORTHEZ : *Samedi 16 octobre 2004*.
Inscriptions au service Education, Jeunesse et sport, rez de chauss&#233;e          de la mairie

- LE DEFI JUNIOR : il aura lieu au mois de *juin 2005*.
        Epreuve multi-activit&#233;s par &#233;quipe de quatre au lac de Biron.       Inscriptions au service Education, Jeunesse et sport, rez de chauss&#233;e          de la mairie.

        L&#8217;Office Municipal des Sports d&#8217;Orthez deviendra prochainement          une antenne du centre de ressources et d&#8217;informations aux b&#233;n&#233;voles          *qui ouvrira d&#8217;ici 2005* &#224; PAU.


Quand on cherche la police, 'faut pas s'&#233;tonner apr&#232;s de la trouver.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Deja ils ont un site internet mon cher amok, ce qui est pas trop pire pour des bouseux provinciaux.

J'ai ouïe dire que dans le Jura ils viennent de découvrir les connexions minitels


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Ils en ont entendu parler seulement


----------



## Lila (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151262 a dit:
			
		

> Ils en ont entendu parler seulement



...annoncé par les médias locaux...


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151262 a dit:
			
		

> Ils en ont entendu parler seulement


 
Exact, il se murmure que la technologie pourrait arriver sous peu, mais aucune date n'est avancée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, evidemment. J'aurais du m'en douter ! Le pire, sais tu, c'est que j'ignorais r&#233;ellement &#224; quoi correspondait ce d&#233;partement !


Ce qui suffit &#224; prouver, s'il en &#233;tait besoin, que malgr&#233; tes protestations d'amour r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es, tu ne m'as jamais &#233;crit une seule lettre et, pire, tu n'es jamais venu chanter la s&#233;r&#233;nade sous mes fen&#234;tres.

Et pour ne pas flooder : je d&#233;conseille de lire les posts d'Amok en bouffant des sabl&#233;s. Apr&#232;s, on est bon pour laisser le clavier aux fourmis.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4151257 a dit:
			
		

> Deja ils ont un site internet mon cher amok, ce qui est pas trop pire pour des bouseux provinciaux.



H&#233;las le webmaster n'est plus: on l'a retrouv&#233; d&#233;vor&#233; par des fourmis rouges. La cause du d&#233;c&#232;s serait attribu&#233;e &#224; de l'ingestion de gel de cyanure, l'individu ayant l'habitude de sucer son clavier pour passer le temps. Cette pr&#233;cision est d'importance, l'opposition ayant fourbement lanc&#233;e la rumeur que le malheureux aurait p&#233;ri d'ennui.

Le conseil du jour est donc : ne jamais l&#233;cher son clavier, et encore moins celui des autres, d'ailleurs ne rien l&#233;cher du tout lorsque on passe &#224; Orthez.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Docquéville a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ne pas flooder : je déconseille de lire les posts d'Amok en bouffant des sablés. Après, on est bon pour laisser le clavier aux fourmis.


 


Amok a dit:


> Le conseil du jour est donc : ne jamais lécher son clavier, et encore moins celui des autres, surtout du côté d'Orthez.


 
Il semble que l'identité du coupable ne laisse aucun doute...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> d'ailleurs ne rien lécher du tout lorsque on passe à Orthez.


Hé ho ! C'est pas bientôt fini d'éditer oui ? 

Ne jamais, _jamais_, écouter les conseils d'Amok.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ... d'ailleurs ne rien l&#233;cher du tout lorsque on passe &#224; Orthez.


 
Je suis pas s&#251;r que le l&#233;cheur fou de la Belgique - Foguenne le gluant - puisse r&#233;sister a ce d&#233;conseil...


----------



## Lila (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> d'ailleurs ne rien lécher du tout lorsque on passe à Orthez.



....et pourtant c'est pas des incitations qui manquent


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4151317 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas s&#251;r que le l&#233;cheur fou de la Belgique - Foguenne le gluant - puisse r&#233;sister a ce d&#233;conseil...




Il s'est fait avoir comme les autres. Il faut dire que c'est trompeur.

Tu as un petit panneau "ville fleurie" et de charmantes maisons qui semblent celles des 7 nains le long d'une route agr&#233;ablement pav&#233;e. Quoi de plus agr&#233;able que de se poser sous les ombrages pour d&#233;guster du jus de rat press&#233;, la boisson locale ? Il n'y a, pour troubler cette douce langourance*, que le choc des gla&#231;ons d'eau saum&#226;tre dans la cruche de terre et les cris des corbeaux. La ville semble assoupie en ce d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s midi.

Le soleil joue avec les branchages nus qui font siffler l'azur. Des chiens aiguis&#233;s comme des rasoirs coupent l'air chaud de la place avant d'aller mourir au pied de la fontaine noircie par le bucher de dimanche dernier. Juste apr&#232;s la boutique des pompes fun&#232;bres, la boucherie bruisse doucement d'ailes diaphanes de mouches. C'est une journ&#233;e simple et tranquille. Des poissons flottent, le ventre gonfl&#233;, dans l'eau verte du canal.

Vers 17:00 le cauchemar va commencer: les employ&#233;s de l'imprimerie vont sortir de leurs bureaux. Apr&#232;s avoir enfil&#233; la rue principale, ils s'en prendront aux touristes.

* Oui, et alors ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....et pourtant c'est pas des incitations qui manquent



C'est le jeu des 7 erreurs "cherchez le Doc" ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> la cruche de terre


 
A la première lecture, j'avais bien une ou deux proposition pour ce rôle, avant de m'appercevoir qu'il s'agissait d'un détail de la scène et non un personnage


----------



## Lila (30 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est le jeu des 7 erreurs "cherchez le Doc" ?



....trouv&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; !...

..ah non zut ..c'est miss Orthez !


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....trouvéééé !...
> 
> ..ah non zut ..c'est miss Orthez !


Pourtant c'est bien lui. Il faut le savoir, le Doc a &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu pour la 19eme fois cons&#233;cutive cette ann&#233;e Miss Ortez.

Une large victoire encore cette ann&#233;e, puisqu'il est le seul, comme chaque ann&#233;e a se pr&#233;senter.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4151374 a dit:
			
		

> A la première lecture, j'avais bien une ou deux proposition pour ce rôle, avant de m'appercevoir qu'il s'agissait d'un détail de la scène et non un personnage



C'est possible. Tous les ans, afin de bien rire, les Orthéziens organisent un grand spectacle historique basé sur la vie de Vlad Tepes. Et personne n'est choqué que Doquéville, notable bien connu de la ville, joue non pas un personnage mais un accessoire.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est possible. Tous les ans, afin de bien rire, les Orth&#233;ziens organisent un grand spectacle historique bas&#233; sur la vie de Vlad Tepes. Et personne n'est choqu&#233; que Doqu&#233;ville, notable bien connu de la ville, joue non pas un personnage mais un accessoire.


 

Les critiques dans le journal quotidien local ( "L'orthez lib&#233;r&#233;, mais pas trop" ) disaient a propos de la pi&#232;ce :

"L'imprimeur bien connu des Ortheziens, connu aussi sous le nom de Dauqu&#233;ville, a fait forte impression dans son r&#244;le de la cruche. Comme si l'acteur ne faisait qu'un avec son personnage."

[...]

"Excellente reproduction, haute et forte en couleur"


Quel sens du verbe ces critiques de th&#233;atre...


----------



## Lila (30 Janvier 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]  
[...]

"Excellente reproduction, haute et forte en couleur"[/QUOTE]

...et pour la première fois en 2007 en odorama


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Apr&#232;s avoir enfil&#233; la rue principale, ils s'en prendront aux touristes.



Serait-ce le supplice du bas-de-casse ? Orthez serait-elle &#224; l'imprimeur ce que Sal&#232;m est &#224; la sorci&#232;re ?


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4151424 a dit:
			
		

> "L'imprimeur bien connu des Ortheziens, connu aussi sous le nom de Dauqu&#233;ville, a fait forte impression dans son r&#244;le de la cruche. Comme si l'acteur ne faisait qu'un avec son personnage."



Ah, l&#224; tu parles de la pi&#232;ce "tant va la cruche &#224; Volo qu'&#224; la fin elle se nasse", de l'auteur local Jules Aygime dont l'&#339;uvre inspira fortement le cin&#233;ma des ann&#233;es 60. Cet homme, qui toujours ch&#233;rit la mer, a donn&#233; son nom aux latrines municipales dont le besoin de pr&#233;cision m'oblige &#224; indiquer qu'elles sont &#224; la Turque comme la pizza est &#224; l'Italien, la baguette au Francais et un AES-iste &#224; la Suisse.

Donc, non, je ne pensais pas &#224; cette pi&#232;ce, mais ton erreur est bien compr&#233;hensible. A la fin du spectacle dont je parlais plus haut, notre acteur porte en effet les stigmates de son r&#244;le qui le font, de profil, adopter l'aspect d'un pichet dont l'anse remonterait jusqu'au versoir.

Cette prestation, h&#233;las, semble lui monter &#224; la t&#234;te comme nombre d'acteurs insuffisamment  pr&#233;par&#233;s au succ&#232;s puisque les 364 autres jours de l'ann&#233;e il empale a tout va ce qui lui tombe sous la main, allant m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; pr&#234;ter main forte (si l'on peut dire) lors de la plantation d'arbres sur les places publiques. "Tiens, v'la Vlad" chantent les enfants lors de sa promenade quotidienne sur les bords de la rivi&#232;re, et c'est plaisir de le voir sauter sur sa queue, poussant de petits cris, comme un marsupial ivre de libert&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Nom de Lui de nom de Lui de nom de Lui    

Encore un calbut en vrac 
J'en pleure


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Serait-ce le supplice du bas-de-casse ? Orthez serait-elle à l'imprimeur ce que Salèm est à la sorcière ?



Dans ces régions où l'hospitalité n'est pas un mot usurpé, on nomme cette pratique "l'écarte de visite".


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Cette prestation, hélas, semble lui monter à la tête comme nombre d'acteurs insuffisamment  préparés au succès puisque les 364 autres jours de l'année il empale a tout va ce qui lui tombe sous la main, allant même jusqu'à prêter main forte (si l'on peut dire) lors de la plantation d'arbres sur les places publiques. "Tiens, v'la Vlad" chantent les enfants lors de sa promenade quotidienne sur les bords de la rivière, et c'est plaisir de le voir sauter sur sa queue, poussant de petits cris, comme un marsupial ivre de liberté.




Ce qui fait de suite beaucoup plus peur quand on voit la publicité pour des chiens élévés au pal© ...

Pauvres bêtes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dans ces régions où l'hospitalité n'est pas un mot usurpé, on nomme cette pratique "l'écarte de visite".



Les historiens s'accordent à dire que, par voie de conséquence, le 4/3 trouve là ses origines. Un incunable cédé à la commune par Jules Aygime le confirmerait.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

Je manque &#224; tous mes devoirs. Des lecteurs curieux me posent la question de savoir quel est le fondement de cette curieuse pratique.

Elle remonte a des temps anciens, lorsque les Pyr&#233;n&#233;es Atlantiques ne formaient, avec les Pyr&#233;n&#233;es Orientables, qu'un unique royaume richissime. Sam Othrace, roi de cette r&#233;gion, faisait r&#233;gner la terreur. Une de ses activit&#233;s pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es &#233;tait, lorsqu'il surprenait des couples non mari&#233;s se b&#233;cotant sur les bancs publics, de les passer au rouleau compresseur et de les laisser s&#233;cher, clou&#233;s &#224; l'entr&#233;e du chateau. De l&#224; vient d'ailleurs l'expression "publier les bancs"* car je vous laisse imaginer qu'&#224; ce r&#233;gime l&#224; on se mariait au premier bisou ou au premier index fouineur. En tout cas, assis sur le mat&#233;riel public, on gardait les mains dans les poches.

Bast! Othrace se d&#233;placait toujours accompagn&#233; d'un couple de chiens nomm&#233; Gog et Gogue &#224; qui il laissait parfois le droit de d&#233;chiqueter un paysan. Ces deux bestioles &#233;taient vraiment de la terreur sur pattes et plus d'un gueux termina sa course dans le gosier bavant des molosses.

Lorsque le souverain souhaitait passer un moment en galante compagnie, il mettait le gant au collet d'une jouvencelle en lui disant : "soit tu me suis, soit tu finis aux Gogs". Vu comme ca, les pucelles le plus souvent trouvaient l'id&#233;e acceptable et offraient au monstre leur corps de braise, la rondeur de leur poitrine si douce, la senteur poivr&#233;e de leur aine et leur... Enfin, bref.
Donc, elles y allaient. Ou plut&#244;t, c'est lui qui y allait car jamais personne n'a franchi de son vivant le pont levis du ch&#226;teau : le rustre consommait sur place. Apr&#232;s avoir fait voler en &#233;clats la porte de la masure il poss&#233;dait &#224; m&#234;me la table et les miettes. La pauvrette en r&#233;chappait rarement, son corps gracile se disloquant sous les coups du destin. Quand ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas, un coup d'&#233;p&#233;e bien appliqu&#233; coupait en deux parts &#233;gales la pauvre fille qu'il &#233;cartait ensuite afin que ses chiens puissent manger le corps encore ti&#232;de.

Les visites d'Othrace, on s'en doute, &#233;taient craintes comme les mod&#233;rateurs du bar. Les familles, pour prot&#233;ger leur descendance leur coupaient les jambes afin que le tyran ne soit pas attir&#233;. C'est pour cette raison qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque les champs, lors des fauchages ressemblaient &#224; des manifestations de Culbutos et qu'aujourd'hui encore les Orth&#233;ziens ont une d&#233;marche si particuli&#232;re, comme des tr&#233;teaux en mouvement. Et c'est pour cette raison que les visites d'Othrace donn&#232;rent leur nom a ce salut si fraternel qui ne lasse pas d'&#233;tonner les visiteurs, m&#234;me si il a depuis perdu l'aspect guerrier d'origine.

Vous vous coucherez moins br&#232;les qu'hier soir.

Et pour finir, un dicton du jour (et de l'&#233;poque) : ne crie pas victoire lorsque Sam Othrace est l&#224;.

* L'orthographe a chang&#233;e au fil du temps, mais je vous assure que c'est v&#233;ridique. Le premier qui moufte et la ram&#232;ne va comprendre sa douleur.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> blabla Othrace blabla
> 
> Youpi tralala



La grande histoire de france racont&#233;e par papy Amok, c'est toujours un plaisir


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Janvier 2007)

Je suis quand m&#234;me pas s&#251;r, sur l'histoire de la publication des ban(c)s...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En tout cas, assis sur le mat&#233;riel public, on gardait les mains dans les poches.



Enfin jusqu'au jour o&#249; un petit malin inventa l'orth&#233;zienne mitaine dont le plus ancien exemplaire est conserv&#233; &#224; Saint-Jacques-l'Index (&#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Saint-Jacques-le-Majeur bien entendu) &#224; L'&#226;neplat (orthographe actuelle : Lannepla&#224. L'&#226;neplat, nom d'un bourg qui prouve, s'il en &#233;tait besoin que Sam Othrace ne se contentait pas de compresser les non mari&#233;s mais qu'il s'attaquait aussi aux &#226;nes et aux &#226;nesses... Voil&#224; qui laisse songeur sur les pratiques du 64 :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> blablabla... (histoire &#224; dormir debout)... blablabla...
> 
> * L'orthographe a chang&#233;e au fil du temps, mais je vous assure que c'est v&#233;ridique. Le premier qui moufte et la ram&#232;ne va comprendre sa douleur.


N'importe quoi !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....trouv&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; !...
> 
> ..ah non zut ..c'est miss Orthez !


D&#233;sol&#233; de te d&#233;cevoir, mais ce triste personnage, typiquement b&#233;arnais, n'est pas un monopole orth&#233;zien. Il s'agit de Sent Pan&#231;ard, homme cruel et fourbe, dont la capture (difficile et parfois douloureuse&#8230, le jugement et la cr&#233;mation en place publique marquent ici la c&#233;l&#233;bration du carnaval. 

Et maintenant, je m'occupe du vieux.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et maintenant, je m'occupe du vieux.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Désolé de te décevoir, mais ce triste personnage, typiquement béarnais, n'est pas un monopole orthézien. Il s'agit de Sent Pançard, homme cruel et fourbe, dont la capture (difficile et parfois douloureuse), le jugement et la crémation en place publique marquent ici la célébration du carnaval.
> 
> Et maintenant, je m'occupe du vieux.



Mais bien sûr   


Allez avoues, on sait que c'est toi


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

Hè vous avez vu où que c'était un fil à flood les crevards ??


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

Putain 1 seul CDB pour mon fil à succès, l'avarice n'a plus de limites de nos jours !


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putain 1 seul CDB pour mon fil &#224; succ&#232;s, l'avarice n'a plus de limites de nos jours !



Ah ouais, mais rend toi compte : il est de moi !
Alors m&#234;me que j'en est toujours &#233;t&#233; trop &#233;conome, et qu'en ce moment, je ne lis qu'un seul fil par jour, et encore, c'est une moyenne sur la semaine ! 
Un seul, mais quel honneur.

Mon d&#233;conseil du jour ?
Quand tu as deux planches au pied, ne jamais croire que la neige qui est en dessous de toi va tenir, vu que cinquante autres personnes sont d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233;es dessus.



Un deuxi&#232;me dans la m&#234;me veine ?
Si un pote pisteur te demande de t'enterrer sous la neige pour entra&#238;ner les chiens d'avalanche, ne le fais pas. Si les chiens ont besoin d'entra&#238;nement, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas au top... 
Et je ne parle pas des cons de sondeurs qui sont pas entra&#238;n&#233;s du tout... :rateau:
Et encore moins du pote pisteur qui ne sait plus o&#249; il t'a enterr&#233;, avec toutes ces traces de pas de partout....


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais rend toi compte : il est de moi !
> Alors m&#234;me que j'en est toujours &#233;t&#233; trop &#233;conome, et qu'en ce moment, je ne lis qu'un seul fil par jour, et encore, c'est une moyenne sur la semaine !
> 
> Un seul, mais quel honneur.



Ah ouai y en avait 2 en fait 



rezba a dit:


> Un deuxi&#232;me dans la m&#234;me veine ?
> Si un pote pisteur te demande de t'enterrer sous la neige pour entra&#238;ner les chiens d'avalanche, ne le fais pas. Si les chiens ont besoin d'entra&#238;nement, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas au top...



Apr&#232;s le sable, la neige... on va finir par croire que tu as des pulsions suicidaires et des trip morbides :rateau:


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah ouai y en avait 2 en fait



T'avais oublié le mien, hein.... 
Et bien tant pis pour toi, ça sera le dernier. 





> Après le sable, la neige... on va finir par croire que tu as des pulsions suicidaires et des trip morbides :rateau:



Non, je suis trop bon avec ceux que j'aime.


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : toucher un livarot avec les doigts et surtout manger la peau comme si c'&#233;tait une &#233;poisse... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: J'ai appris depuis par un fan et un enfant du pays que la peau se mangeait pas, je comprends mieux ce go&#251;t sur-puissant et ces ballonnements quasi imm&#233;diats :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Janvier 2007)

Oublier de relier les 9 grains de la chevrotine avec un fil d'acier souple...


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2007)

Celle là n'est pas de moi, mais d'un pote. Je me demande d'ailleur si c'est pas une légende  Mais avec les Basques on sait jamais.  

Quand un gendarme arrête ta voiture, se penche à la fenêtre et dit "Gendarmerie Nationale"  
Ne jamais lui répondre:
"C'est bien fait pour ta gueule, tu avais cas bien travailler à l'école" :hein: 

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> tu avais *cas* bien travailler à l'école


En revanche, si on écrit cette phrase au lieu de la dire, on peut éventuellement lui décrocher un sourire.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Ouaip  Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont vraiment pas assez bien travaill&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole, m&#234;me pour entrer dans la gendarmerie


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2007)

Oui bon *qu'à*.... Le pire c'est que je me suis relue...  

Vous avez vu l'heure aussi??  

_j'édite, j'édite pas ? _


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2007)

Bon sinon... Testé ce matin :hein: 

Ne jamais sortir les cheveux mouillés quand il fait -21°C dehors  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon sinon... Testé ce matin :hein:
> 
> Ne jamais sortir les cheveux mouillés quand il fait -21°C dehors  :rose:



Bah y'a 2 solutions a ton problème :

1- Tu te laves plus les cheveux

2 - Tu déménages


----------



## boddy (31 Janvier 2007)

Ne jamais enlever le bouchon pour sentir l'odeur d'un produit d'entretien qu'on ne connait pas. Pour moi, c'était de l'alcali. J'ai hésité de nombreuses minutes entre vomir ou tomber dans les pommes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152322 a dit:
			
		

> Bah y'a 2 solutions a ton problème :
> 
> 1- Tu te laves plus les cheveux
> 
> 2 - Tu déménages



3 - Un bon coup de tondeuse, une fois par semaine...


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En revanche, si on écrit cette phrase au lieu de la dire, on peut éventuellement lui décrocher un sourire.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4152270 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip  Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont vraiment pas assez bien travaillé à l'école, même pour entrer dans la gendarmerie




Soyez gentils avec Nex Qu'a.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En revanche, si on écrit cette phrase au lieu de la dire, on peut éventuellement lui décrocher un sourire.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4152270 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip  Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont vraiment pas assez bien travaillé à l'école, même pour entrer dans la gendarmerie





rezba a dit:


> Soyez gentils avec Nex Qu'a.



Il y a des coups de sabre laser qui se perdent !   Vous pensez bien qu'avec -21C, elle avait le Q gelé, il a bien fallu qu'elle improvise ! :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, je suis trop bon avec ceux que j'aime.



Tant qu'à vouloir mettre ton nez en terre ou dans la neige, ça te dit un boulot d'homme truffier ?


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tant qu'à vouloir mettre ton nez en terre ou dans la neige, ça te dit un boulot d'homme truffier ?




Oh oui ! Et mon déconseil serait : 
"Ne jamais laisser faire à un cochon ce que l'on peut faire soi-même !"


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Soyez gentils avec Nex Qu'a.



Non non c'est qu'*à*. Parce qu'au début, j'avais mis *qu'a*... Puis en me relisant je me suis dit "mais c'est pas un verbe qu'on doit mettre là  ... Bon il reste plus que *cas* alors... :hein: " ... J'ai même pas pensé à *qu'à*   
_
Quoi je m'enfonce? Oui ben petite je suis allée voir des orthophonistes pour mon orthographe défaillant, elles m'ont dit que c'était ma manière à moi de me rebeller contre la société!   _


Sinon:

Ne jamais se gratter les yeux quand on découpe un piment :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Non non c'est qu'*à*. Parce qu'au début, j'avais mis *qu'a*... Puis en me relisant je me suis dit "mais c'est pas un verbe qu'on doit mettre là  ... Bon il reste plus que *cas* alors... :hein: " ... J'ai même pas pensé à *qu'à*
> _
> Quoi je m'enfonce? Oui ben petite je suis allée voir des orthophonistes pour mon orthographe défaillant, elles m'ont dit que c'était ma manière à moi de me rebeller contre la société!   _
> 
> ...



Tsss tsss, je me décarcasse à essayer de te sauver la mise avec une explication plausible, et toi, tu t'enfonce


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Janvier 2007)

Ne pas jouer à la roulette russe en mettant six balles dans le barillet.

Ne pas faire du saut à l'élastique sans élastique

A moins que...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

Rha odr&#233;, t'aurais pu mieux cacher ton double pseudo, pffffffff


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Rha odré, t'aurais pu mieux cacher ton double pseudo, pffffffff



Ne jamais réveiller SM dans sa sieste majestueuse, sinon on est prise pour une autre. Uche, qui plus est.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ne jamais réveiller SM dans sa sieste majestueuse, sinon on est prise pour une autre. Uche, qui plus est.


Rha Pascal 77, t'aurais pu mieux cacher ton double pseudo, pffffffff


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rha Pascal 77, t'aurais pu mieux cacher ton double pseudo, pffffffff



Vire la plist, il n'apparaîtra plus !


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vire la plist, il n'apparaîtra plus !



Pas sûr que ça suffise.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

N'allez surtout pas vous faire emmancher!!!!


----------



## al02 (31 Janvier 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Ne jamais enlever le bouchon pour sentir l'odeur d'un produit d'entretien qu'on ne connait pas. Pour moi, c'&#233;tait de l'*alcali*. J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; de nombreuses minutes entre vomir ou tomber dans les pommes



&#199;a avait un odeur d&#233;moniaque ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2007)

déconseille du jour : toujours regarde votre paquet de chouquette avant d'en manger, surtout si vous êtes au boulot avec des collègues farceur


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2007)

Si j'avais un coll&#232;gue comme mackie, qu'est ce que je pourrais bien mettre comme saloperie dans son paquet de chouquettes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Des lames de rasoir...


----------



## miz_ici (31 Janvier 2007)

Mais qui a osé faire caca dans son paquet de chouquettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ne pas jouer à la roulette russe en mettant six balles dans le barillet.
> 
> Ne pas faire du saut à l'élastique sans élastique
> 
> A moins que...





supermoquette a dit:


> Rha odré, t'aurais pu mieux cacher ton double pseudo, pffffffff





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rha Pascal 77, t'aurais pu mieux cacher ton double pseudo, pffffffff



Ne jamis croire ce que disent les autres : je suis moi  
Mais t'es qui couleursud


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Si j'avais un collègue comme mackie, qu'est ce que je pourrais bien mettre comme saloperie dans son paquet de chouquettes ?



Trop complexe comme question, il y a tellement de réponses possible


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;conseil : preparer le caf&#233; le matin, en oubliant de mettre un filtre dans la cafetiere...


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne jamais écouter les conseils d'Odré, sauf si on souhaite en finir avec l'existence.
> 
> *(INTERLUDE)*
> 
> ...





Amok a dit:


> Les bons déconseils de Mademoiselle Odré:
> _Ne jamais faire essayer de faire cuire un steack avant d'avoir tué la vache, sauf si vous avez un très gros barbecue._



     



odré a dit:


> Ne jamais céder aux klaxons dans les bouchons et coller les voitures de devant, passer au feu vert et quand le feu devient rouge être coincé entre deux voitures sur les rails du tramway : frayeur de sa vie assuré quand celui arrive et ne s'arrête qu'à quelques centimètres du pare-brise. :afraid:
> 
> Ne jamais passer sur un nid de poule (le même jour une heure avant) sous peine de changer son pneu sous la pluie et dans l'obscurité.
> 
> ...



T'en as de la chance, dis donc !!  



le_magi61 a dit:


> Déconseil : preparer le café le matin, en oubliant de mettre un filtre dans la cafetiere...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'en as de la chance, dis donc !!


:mouais:


Bon, et pour pas flooder, je vous d&#233;conseille de vendre de la ram &#224; BillyBob.


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ne jamis croire ce que disent les autres : je suis moi
> Mais t'es qui couleursud



Eh bien, comme toi tu es toi, odré, moi je suis moi, CouleurSud


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Eh bien, comme toi tu es toi, odré, moi je suis moi, CouleurSud


Mouais, mouais....


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Eh bien, comme toi tu es toi, odré, moi je suis moi, CouleurSud



...il y a au moins 2 conneries dans cette phrase. Lesquelles ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...il y a au moins 2 conneries dans cette phrase. Lesquelles ?



Déconseil du jour : ne jamais se confronter frontalement, ou dans n'importe quelle position d'ailleurs, à la philosophie de Lila


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais, mouais....




:love: :love:

Je sais pas si c'est du poulet, mais j'en ferais bien un élevage en batterie :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4153009 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est du poulet, mais j'en ferais bien un &#233;levage en batterie :love:



Bah... 70&#37; de flotte, un max de gras et un tas de saloperies r&#233;siduelles... 
Et en vieillissant, &#231;a devient un vrai alambic &#224; cellulite...


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... 70&#37; de flotte, un max de gras et un tas de saloperies r&#233;siduelles...
> Et en vieillissant, &#231;a devient un vrai alambic &#224; cellulite...



....merci...ce doux moment de po&#233;sie va changer mon regard en rentrant &#224; la maison ce soir  

...dire qu'avant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....merci...ce doux moment de poésie va changer mon regard en rentrant à la maison ce soir
> 
> ...dire qu'avant...



De rien... Tu sais, tant que je peux apporter un peu de joie, je me sens utile...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

on peut remplacer une partie de la flotte par de l'alcool selon l'humeur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... 70% de flotte, un max de gras et un tas de saloperies résiduelles...
> Et en vieillissant, ça devient un vrai alambic à cellulite...



Il faut sauver les bébés foques ! Votez Brigitte !


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseille du jour : toujours regarde votre paquet de chouquette avant d'en manger, surtout si vous &#234;tes au boulot avec des coll&#232;gues farceur



Y en a qui ont pas bien compris le sujet je crois et macinsinde n'est pas le seul, j'ai vu Tibomong4 en passant rapidos aussi.  En effet pour que ce post ait bien sa place dans le topic du "d&#233;conseil du jour" il aurait fallu &#233;crire :



macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseille du jour : manger des chouquettes sans regarder dans le paquet au pr&#233;alable, surtout quand on a des coll&#232;gues un peu d&#233;biles



Bah oui quoi, sinon c'est un conseil et non plus un d&#233;conseil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, mais toi, aussi, tu donnes dans le sujet pour intellos dépressifs...


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, mais toi, aussi, tu donnes dans le sujet pour intellos d&#233;pressifs...



Pff rien &#224; voir, c'est pour pr&#233;server l'effet comique c'est tout   

En plus c'est marrant avec le post de mackie car c'est un conseil qu'il d&#233;conseille, du coup si on traduit il nous recommande *de ne jamais regarder dans son paquet de chouquettes avant d'en manger* surtout si on a des coll&#232;gues farceurs. C'est peut &#234;tre ce qu'il a voulu dire ?? :mouais:  Tellement altruiste et bon qu'il s'offre &#224; ses coll&#232;gues pour que leur blague pourrie fonctionne, quelle g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; ! 

Ou peut-&#234;tre qu'il pr&#233;f&#232;re ne pas voir avant la salet&#233; qu'il va manger car &#231;a le fait tellement flipper qu'il pr&#233;f&#232;re pas savoir ?? Bref c'est un pervers c'est certain :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sinon : ne jamais, jamais faire comme mon père qui, passant la douane, a répondu à la question rituelle "_avez-vous des marchandises à déclarer ?_": "_Non, juste ce qu'il faut_" !


Tiens le miens avait fait un truc du même genre. 
Lors d'un voyage en Pologne dans les années 70 (quelle drôle d'idée), a la frontière de l'ex RDA (des petits rigolos les douaniers par là bas à l'époque  ), à la question rituelle mon père répond "Ya! Antichars, Sous-marins...". 

Un sens de la dérision qui fait fit des risques de fouille rectale et de passage au peloton d'exécution dans la foulée...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... 70&#37; de flotte, un max de gras et un tas de saloperies r&#233;siduelles...
> Et en vieillissant, &#231;a devient un vrai alambic &#224; cellulite...



C'est pas parce qu'on aime pas qu'il faut en d&#233;goutter les autres ! 



jpmiss a dit:


> Un sens de la d&#233;rision qui fait fit des risques de fouille rectale et de passage au peloton d'ex&#233;cution dans la foul&#233;e...



Oui... Autant le premier peut faire rire sur le moment, autant le deuxi&#232;me... :afraid: 
D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, planquer un missile anti-char ou un sous-marin dans son rectum, c'est pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde. Chapeau bas pour la famille Miss !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> j'ai vu Tibomong4 en passant rapidos aussi.



Délateur !


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;conseil : faire pr&#233;chauffer le four avant sans avoir v&#233;rifi&#233; qu'il ne sert pas de lieu pour ranger l'&#233;gouttoir &#224; salade en plastique.
(ma grand m&#232;re avait de ces id&#233;es de rangement, aussi...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas parce qu'on aime pas qu'il faut en dégoutter les autres !



On peut aimer le croupion et rester lucide quant à sa réelle composition...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On peut aimer le croupion et rester lucide quant &#224; sa r&#233;elle composition...



C'est pour ca que je ne pourrais jamais travailler dans le m&#233;dical : avec mon esprit tordu, j'imaginerais l'int&#233;rieur. Toute cette viande qui vit, dig&#232;re, palpite. Cette barbaque sanguinolente qui n'a d'attirant que l'emballage.

Certains te diront : "mais justement, c'est ca qui est beau". Pas moi. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re regarder les yeux d'un animal que l'imaginer en steak*. 

* Mais c'est un avis perso : Sonny, par exemple, imagine *tout* en steak. A se poser la question de savoir si il n'observe pas sa douce comme un aliment qui potentiellement tourne et tourne et retourne sur un barbecue et la trouve attirante juste pour ca.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Nous nous sommes compris...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pour ca que je ne pourrais jamais travailler dans le médical : avec mon esprit tordu, j'imaginerais l'intérieur. Toute cette viande qui vit, digère, palpite. Cette barbaque sanguinolente qui n'a d'attirant que l'emballage.



Alors que le psychopathe, lui, a l'esprit beaucoup plus ouvert.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Alors que le psychopathe, lui, a l'esprit beaucoup plus ouvert.



Ce n'est pas aussi simple... Il croit que l'emballage du cadeau est à l'intérieur...


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce n'est pas aussi simple... Il croit que l'emballage du cadeau est à l'intérieur...


pas de beau paquet sans un beau n&#339;ud.


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nous nous sommes compris...


"_Mongénéral_" ?!.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "_Mongénéral_" ?!.....



Mes *******s! :love:


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "_Mongénéral_" ?!.....




Me dis pas que c'est un déconseil ça !


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Me dis pas que c'est un déconseil ça !


Nan, nan, pas du tout !!... :love:

Un p'tit plus ?!...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, au lieu de faire les malins , trouvez moi la phrase de Voltaire (il me semble) qui parlait de l'incroyable improbabilit&#233; (intellectuellement parlant) qui existe entre l'&#226;me (et sa grandeur) et le corps (et son aspect affreusement pitoyable). Ca fait un moment que je la cherche, celle l&#224;.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Ahhhh  Voilà un jeu sain !


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, nan, pas du tout !!... :love:
> 
> Un p'tit plus ?!...


tr&#232;s beau concept


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, au lieu de faire les malins , trouvez moi la phrase de Voltaire (il me semble) qui parlait de l'incroyable improbabilit&#233; (intellectuellement parlant) qui existe entre l'&#226;me (et sa grandeur) et le corps (et son aspect affreusement pitoyable). Ca fait un moment que je la cherche, celle l&#224;.


Tu veux pas qu'on te coule un bain et qu'on te chante une berceuse, aussi?...


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Seulement si tu nous dis pourquoi Amok


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Seulement si tu nous dis pourquoi Amok



Parce que c'est tr&#232;s bien, et que ca rebondit sur ce que nous disions, le Patoch et moi ! Et puis, merde, parler de Voltaire l'espace d'un post, ca changera du "post&#233; par XXX", non ?! 

Et puis pour le bain et le reste, si c'est Mado je veux bien. J'aime pas les Corses, tu sais bien, mon Patoch !


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, au lieu de faire les malins , trouvez moi la phrase de Voltaire (il me semble) qui parlait de l'incroyable improbabilit&#233; (intellectuellement parlant) qui existe entre l'&#226;me (et sa grandeur) et le corps (et son aspect affreusement pitoyable). Ca fait un moment que je la cherche, celle l&#224;.


c'est pas grave tu sais, &#231;a arrive &#224; tout le monde de se trouver con et moche.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, merde, parler de Voltaire l'espace d'un post, ca changera, non ?!



Seulement si quelqu'un y arrive  Parce que bon. Moi aussi je peux en citer des grands auteurs !!!

Didier Barbelivien, Ennid Blyton, Bernard Minet (mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, forc&#233;ment), etc. etc. Mais quand il s'agit dire ce qu'ils ont dit pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, j'ai du mal, je suis comme tout le monde.

Pfff&#8230;


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est pas grave tu sais, ça arrive à tout le monde de se trouver con et moche.



Dieu merci, mon reflet ne me saute pas à la gueule en permanence vu que je ne tourne pas en rond dans un bocal toute la journée.


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que c'est très bien, et que ca rebondit sur ce que nous disions, le Patoch et moi ! Et puis, merde, parler de Voltaire l'espace d'un post, ca changera du "posté par XXX", non ?!
> 
> Et puis pour le bain et le reste, si c'est Mado je veux bien. J'aime pas les Corses, tu sais bien, mon Patoch !



Je chante super mal  Tu prends des risques


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dieu merci, mon reflet ne me saute pas &#224; la gueule en permanence vu que je ne tourne pas en rond dans un bocal toute la journ&#233;e.


Bof, tu sais&#8230; 3 brass&#233;es plus loin, il oublie tout. A chaque fois qu'il se voit, il dit bonjour&#8230;


----------



## meskh (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, au lieu de faire les malins , trouvez moi la phrase de Voltaire (il me semble) qui parlait de l'incroyable improbabilité (intellectuellement parlant) qui existe entre l'âme (et sa grandeur) et le corps (et son aspect affreusement pitoyable). Ca fait un moment que je la cherche, celle là.



Qui se couche avec le cul qui gratte, se reveille avec le doigt qui pue 

c'est celle là, non ??


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153404 a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si quelqu'un y arrive  Parce que bon. Moi aussi je peux en citer des grands auteurs !!!



Mais merde ! Je ne cite pas, justement ! J'ai lu ca un jour dans PIF et il n'était pas noté de quel oeuvre c'était extrait ! J'ai pas dit "comme Voltaire disait dans..." ! Au contraire !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais merde ! Je ne cite pas, justement ! J'ai lu ca un jour dans PIF et il n'était pas noté de quel oeuvre c'était extrait ! J'ai pas dit "comme Voltaire disait dans..." ! Au contraire !


Je voulais dire _nommer_&#8230; Forc&#233;ment, d&#232;s qu'on sollicite un peu la machine, &#231;a fourche. D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Qui se couche avec le cul qui gratte, se reveille avec le doigt qui pue
> 
> c'est celle là, non ??



Ami du prurit anal... J'ai un cassoulet vintage qui va faire ton bonheur... :love: :style:


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je chante super mal  Tu prends des risques



Un bain à deux, c'est toujours un risque !


----------



## meskh (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ami du prurit anal... J'ai un cassoulet vintage qui va faire ton bonheur... :love: :style:



fait péter ! 

:style:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, au lieu de faire les malins , trouvez moi la phrase de Voltaire *(il me semble)* qui parlait de l'incroyable improbabilité (intellectuellement parlant) qui existe entre l'âme (et sa grandeur) et le corps (et son aspect affreusement pitoyable). Ca fait un moment que je la cherche, celle là.



Déjà, t'as pas l'air si sûr de l'auteur...  

Sinon, à la place, j'ai trouvé ça, je suis sûr que ça va vous plaire.


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ami du prurit anal... J'ai un cassoulet vintage qui va faire ton bonheur... :love: :style:





meskh a dit:


> fait péter !
> 
> :style:


Pourtant, j'ai essayé une autre méthode, jadis*..... 





_*(ça, c'est Amok qui emploie ce genre de terme !.....   )_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourtant, j'ai essayé une autre méthode, jadis*.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Balance-z-y pour moi dans sa gueule... Je suis momentanément indisposé de la boule à facette...


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Déjà, t'as pas l'air si sûr de l'auteur...



Tiens, il pense, lui...


----------



## meskh (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourtant, j'ai essayé une autre méthode, jadis*.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





miam-miam :bebe:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

Tant qu'on y est dans les citations, j'en ai trouv&#233; une sp&#233;cialement d&#233;dicac&#233;e :

"La tranquillit&#233; de l'&#226;me provient de la mod&#233;ration dans le plaisir."
(D&#233;mocrite / vers 460-370 avant JC)

(on peut la lire avec une autre interpr&#233;tation que la pens&#233;e initiale de l'auteur...)


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tant qu'on y est dans les citations, j'en ai trouvé une spécialement dédicacée :
> 
> "La tranquillité de l'âme provient de la modération dans le plaisir."
> (Démocrite / vers 460-370 avant JC)



Chaton ?!


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, il pense, lui...



Tu parles de Ben Seize, pas de moi j'espère ?


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais merde ! Je ne cite pas, justement ! J'ai lu ca un jour dans PIF et il n'était pas noté de quel oeuvre c'était extrait ! J'ai pas dit "comme Voltaire disait dans..." ! Au contraire !


Dans PIF les citations étaient toujours signées Voltaire ou Rousseau même celles de saint augustin


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

D'ailleurs, Voltaire, c'est pas plutôt une marque de fauteuils ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'ailleurs, Voltaire, c'est pas plutôt une marque de fauteuils ?



Un style, une époque ... une marque voyons ...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Un style, une époque ... une marque voyons ...



Euh, ne me dis pas que tu as pris ma phrase au sérieux, quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Euh, ne me dis pas que tu as pris ma phrase au sérieux, quand même ?



Je te déconseille de me prendre au sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je te déconseille de me prendre au sérieux




Cool.

On baise?


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'ailleurs, Voltaire, c'est pas plutôt une marque de fauteuils ?





odré a dit:


> Un style, une époque ... une marque voyons ...



Y'aurait pas comme une erreur d'aiguillage, la ?
 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4153460 a dit:
			
		

> Je te d&#233;conseille de me prendre au s&#233;rieux



il y qu'a voir les photos de toi :afraid: 

d&#233;conseille du jour : ne jamais dire a une femme  qu'elle n'est pas bien sur une photo :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, au lieu de faire les malins , trouvez moi la phrase de Voltaire (il me semble) qui parlait de l'incroyable improbabilité (intellectuellement parlant) qui existe entre l'âme (et sa grandeur) et le corps (et son aspect affreusement pitoyable). Ca fait un moment que je la cherche, celle là.



Je me demande si je n'ai pas lu quelque part exactement l'inverse : la beauté du corps et l'aspect pitoyable de l'âme :hein: Mais non seulement je ne sais plus l'auteur (et ne me dites pas Cioran ) mais en plus je ne sais plus de qui il pouvait bien parler.

On me dit dans l'oreillette que j'ai sûrement ça sur les forums :rose: Bon reste plus qu'à éliminer les moches pour savoir de qui ça pouvait parler. Bobby, tu peux sortir.


----------



## Melounette (31 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseille du jour : je jamais dire a une femme  qu'elle n'est pas bien sur une photo :rateau:


Ouh la t'es fou toi. J'en ai tortur&#233; pour moins que &#231;a.:mouais: En plus en p&#233;riode de fin de cycle, c'est quasi du suicide.

D&#233;conseil du jour : Dire &#224; son nouveau patron qu'on l'a vu dans le t&#233;l&#233;film d'hier soir. Alors qu'il a pas du tout aim&#233; le r&#233;sultat de ce dans quoi il a tourn&#233;.:afraid: Et que &#231;a l'&#233;nerve, et qu'il se tire en r&#226;lant. Alors qu'on voulait faire bonne impression.:rose:

Edit : Arf, je relis et je me dis que je suis pas top dans le sujet.
Donc d&#233;conseil du jour re : Eviter de dire &#224; des artistes qu'on les as vus dans un t&#233;l&#233;film.
Voil&#224;, &#231;a colle mieux.


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseille du jour : ne jamais dire a une femme  qu'elle n'est pas bien sur une photo :rateau:




J'abandonne, je jette l'&#233;ponge :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
Il faut renommer ce topic pour mackie...

Il le fait expr&#232;s j'imagine...

Sinon il fallait &#233;crire pour que ce topic ait encore un sens : "dire &#224; une femme qu'elle n'est pas bien sur la photo" :rateau:

Bon apr&#232;s j'arr&#234;te, je fais comme si de rien n'&#233;tait, comme tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y qu'a voir les photos de toi :afraid:
> 
> déconseille du jour : ne jamais dire a une femme  qu'elle n'est pas bien sur une photo :rateau:



Je ne suis jamais bien sur les photos, enfin je trouve ! Tiens essaie de te trouver bien sur une photo  



Melounette a dit:


> Donc déconseil du jour re : Eviter de dire à des artistes qu'on les as vus dans un téléfilm.
> Voilà, ça colle mieux.



Ben c'est à dire qu'il y'en a c'est le contraire : "T'as vu Louis la brocante" qui me demande. "Ben non que je réponds" ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Cool.
> 
> On baise?


Odré ? Je serais toi, je sauterais dessus. C'est pas tous les jours quand même


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Chaton ?!


Ouais mais nan. J'ai le niveau d'impopularité suffisant ce mois-ci  Tu me connais, jamais de zèle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153699 a dit:
			
		

> Odré ? Je serais toi, je sauterais dessus. C'est pas tous les jours quand même



Grand Dieu! 
Il me semblait qu'il ne fallait pas prendre tout ça au sérieux.


----------



## Nexka (1 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Déconseil : faire préchauffer le four avant sans avoir vérifié qu'il ne sert pas de lieu pour ranger l'égouttoir à salade en plastique.
> (ma grand mère avait de ces idées de rangement, aussi...)



Ah oui, pareil avec le chat!! Toujours vérifier qu'il ne soit pas dans le four quand on l'allume... :affraid:



Je précise pour les âmes sensibles, le chat va bien... C'était un four à gaz, ça a juste fait PFUIIIIIT et le chat est resorti sans un seul poils, mais il ne s'est aperçu de rien...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Grand Dieu!
> Il me semblait qu'il ne fallait pas prendre tout &#231;a au s&#233;rieux.


Fallait bien qu'il y en ait un pour se faire avoir&#8230;


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah oui, pareil avec le chat!! Toujours vérifier qu'il ne soit pas dans le four quand on l'allume... :affraid:



Déconseil du jour : dire à BackCat qu'il doit se méfier des allumeuses.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153736 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait bien qu'il y en ait un pour se faire avoir



Pfouuuah!    

Chat vicieux!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : flatter le mod&#233;rateur en vue d'obtenir quelque bon sentiment que ce soit.


----------



## Nexka (1 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : dire à BackCat qu'il doit se méfier des allumeuses.



Qu'on allume le four, pas le chat! Rhhhoooooo 



Rien à voir:

Quand votre entraineur qui fait 2m sur 2m vient vous réveiller le matin. Ne jamais enfouir sa tête sous l'oreiller en gromellant "... :hein: Mhhh non encore 5 min..." Sous peine de se retrouver subitement coincée entre les lattes et le matelat on ne sait trop comment!  
" ... Ok ok je suis réveillée  "


----------



## Melounette (1 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je ne suis jamais bien sur les photos, enfin je trouve ! Tiens essaie de te trouver bien sur une photo


Je suis d'accord. Mais j'aime pas qu'on me le dise. Je préfère me le dire moi même.

Du coup, 2ème déconseil du jour : dire à une fille que c'est une chieuse.





> Ben c'est à dire qu'il y'en a c'est le contraire : "T'as vu Louis la brocante" qui me demande. "Ben non que je réponds" ...


Ils sont chiants ces comédiens.:mouais:



Luc G a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : dire à BackCat qu'il doit se méfier des allumeuses.


Nan, lui dis pas, lui dis pas.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153755 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : flatter le modérateur en vue d'obtenir quelque bon sentiment que ce soit.



Des trucs se_ss_uels ça le fait pas? 



Déconseille: Manger des endives au jambon. C'est pas bon pour la langue.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153699 a dit:
			
		

> Odr&#233; ? Je serais toi, je sauterais dessus. C'est pas tous les jours quand m&#234;me&#8230;



Mmmmm ... Si chez moi dans ma vie priv&#233;e qui n'est pas ma vie du forum   



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4153736 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait bien qu'il y en ait un pour se faire avoir&#8230;



T'as acc&#232;s au CdB ? ...


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2007)

Envoyer à sa compagne le SMS destiné à sa maîtresse, genre "j'ai envie de te baiser comme un fou".

BOn à la rigueur ça peut passer, faudra juste assumer le devoir conjugal et faire semblant d'y croire un peu.

Mais par contre : "je te mettrais tout dans la bouche comme la dernière fois", là c'est mort, donc faîtes attention.  




ce post a été élu 100 % goujat et 97 % graveleux par un parterre représentatif de 123 femmes.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4153814 a dit:
			
		

> T'as acc&#232;s au CdB ? ...


Bien s&#251;r, avec un syst&#232;me de mod&#233;ration _a priori_ comme dans le "comptoir".


jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais par contre : "je te mettrais tout dans la bouche comme la derni&#232;re fois", l&#224; c'est mort, donc fa&#238;tes attention.


Effectivement le c&#244;t&#233; r&#233;p&#233;titif &#171; comme la derni&#232;re fois &#187; est particuli&#232;rement choquant.


----------



## mado (1 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ce post a été élu 100 % goujat et 97 % graveleux par un parterre représentatif de 123 femmes.


 

Pas par moi  Mais je dois être du bon côté


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : *ne plus fumer au bureau.* _(&#224; partir de dor&#233;navant) (sic) _  

Fumer tue, l'alcool aussi, mais on n'est pas press&#233; !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour ?  :love:

_- Arriver en retard le premier jour de votre nouveau boulot &#224; cause des retards de train... :mouais:_

Rien &#224; dire &#231;a le fait pas :rateau: mais si le patron est gentil et compr&#233;hensif, &#231;a passe  :love:


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mais si le patron est gentil et compréhensif, ça passe  :love:




...tu n'aurais tout de même paaaaas ...... 

rhôôôôôo !!!!!!!:rose:


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu n'aurais tout de même paaaaas ......
> 
> rhôôôôôo !!!!!!!:rose:



Ben faut mettre les moyens quand, en plus, tu veux négocier une augmentation au premier jour de taf


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu n'aurais tout de m&#234;me paaaaas ......
> 
> rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;o !!!!!!!:rose:


M&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;euh, qu'est-ce que tu vas t'imaginer ?  nam&#233;o :sick:

J'ai plut&#244;t la chance d'&#234;tre tomb&#233;e chez des gens sympas et tr&#232;s compr&#233;hensifs


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu n'aurais tout de même paaaaas ......
> 
> rhôôôôôo !!!!!!!:rose:


 
Biensur que si !!!

Elles sont toutes pareilles !!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Biensur que si !!!
> 
> Elles sont toutes pareilles !!!!!!



Pas tout a fait !


Certaines ouvrent la bouche, et d'autres les cuisses  :rose:


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154210 a dit:
			
		

> Certaines ouvrent la bouche, et d'autres les cuisses  :rose:



...tant que ça tombe pas par terre !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2007)

_... la bave du crapaud gnagnagna   ..._


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> _... la bave du crapaud gnagnagna   ..._



...Tombe dans le gosier de la blanche colombe 

Enfin, se référer à mon post précédent, pour la variante


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2007)

&#231;a va tourner au d&#233;-conseil du jou(i)r non ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

Je suis gentil et compr&#233;hensif.


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je suis gentil et compréhensif.



QCM :

..cette phrase est-elle une forme poétique connu ? 
...un genre littéraire ?
....une provocation ?
.....une démonstration par l'absurde ?


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseille du jour : ne pas manger de saucisse avec de la moutarde forte quand on lit ce sujet :rateau: (chaud chaud dans la bouche apr&#232;s :rose: )


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> QCM :
> 
> ..cette phrase est-elle une forme po&#233;tique connu ?
> ...un genre litt&#233;raire ?
> ...



Moi j'aurais dit une invitation


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Février 2007)

Rechauffer des Lentilles au micro ondes  .


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Rechauffer des Lentilles au micro ondes  .




Les huîtres aussi :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : Laisser Mackie jouer a un jeu, dont il a manifestement pas compris les r&#232;gles


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Rechauffer des Lentilles au micro ondes  .


En m&#234;me temps si tu le mets sur 1000 W


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Rechauffer des Lentilles au micro ondes  .



Le légume ou les verres de contact ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r, avec un syst&#232;me de mod&#233;ration _a priori_ comme dans le "comptoir".



Pour quelqu'un de gentil et compr&#233;hensif, je trouve que tu r&#233;ponds un peu &#224; la l&#232;g&#232;re &#224; cette question tr&#232;s importante !
J'ai l'impression que les modos voient ce qu'on &#233;crit dans les CdB ....

D&#233;conseille : Sortir un dictionnaire pour comprendre ce que dit SM, souvent, mais quel dictionnaire ?  

Non je ne floode pas !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

Mets tous tes posts au micro-ondes pour voir


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2007)

Tiens, j'en ai un sp&#233;cial pour la(n)guille :
-"Ne jamais se soucier de la composition exacte des mol&#233;cules que la paille aspire : au pire, tu saigneras du nez".


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un de gentil et compr&#233;hensif, je trouve que tu r&#233;ponds un peu &#224; la l&#232;g&#232;re &#224; cette question tr&#232;s importante !
> J'ai l'impression que les modos voient ce qu'on &#233;crit dans les CdB ....
> 
> D&#233;conseille : Sortir un dictionnaire pour comprendre ce que dit SM, souvent, mais quel dictionnaire ?
> ...


Déconseil du jour : croire qu'on ne voit pas les messages privés, ou les coups de boules
Déconseil du jour aussi : croire qu'on ne sait pas utiliser vos webcams à votre insu
Déconseil du jour encore : croire qu'on n'a que ça à foutre que d'utiliser ces pouvoirs surnaturels ou que ça nous intéresse 
Déconseil du jour, décidément : croire que la puissance érectile procurée par ces pouvoirs incommensurables est agréable. A la longue (sic) c'est usant

C'est tout pour l'instant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

[Mode chieur ON]
En fran&#231;ais, comme en logique, deux n&#233;gations successives s'annulent.
Ainsi :
Je d&#233;conseille de ne pas p&#233;ter &#224; table = je conseille de p&#233;ter &#224; table
[Mode chieur OFF]


Mon d&#233;conseil : promettre un taff pas pr&#233;vu et sans budget juste pour se d&#233;barrasser d'une collante qui te harc&#232;le depuis des semaines.

(non, non, cherchez pas, ce n'est pas dr&#244;le)

EDITH
Auto-conseil du jour : devenir modo pour avoir des superpouvoirs et des yeux &#224; rayons X qui permettent de voir les posteuses toute nue derri&#232;re leur &#233;cran (si, si, y para&#238;t qu'y peuvent)


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4154274 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour aussi : croire qu'on ne sait pas utiliser vos webcams à votre insu



...des screen shot des vestiaires des filles ?  hmmm?


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Auto-conseil du jour : devenir modo pour avoir des superpouvoirs et des yeux à rayons X qui permettent de voir les posteuses toute nue derrière leur écran (si, si, y paraît qu'y peuvent)




Va pas ébruiter ça malheureux...


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> EDITH
> Auto-conseil du jour : devenir modo pour avoir des superpouvoirs et des yeux &#224; rayons X qui permettent de voir les posteuses toute nue derri&#232;re leur &#233;cran (si, si, y para&#238;t qu'y peuvent)





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4154287 a dit:
			
		

> Va pas &#233;bruiter &#231;a malheureux...



.....comme ici une posteuse que l'on reconna&#238;tra facilement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Je trouve Lila très en forme en ce moment !

Déconseille : suivre les déconseils conseillés.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Deconseille: Devenir parano devant les faux super pouvoirs des modos.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Deconseille: Devenir parano devant les faux super pouvoirs des modos.


En même temps, pour jouir de leurs super-pouvoirs, ils sont obligés de mettre une combinaison moulante verte en lycra qui gratte avec un M sur la poitrine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Février 2007)

Avec la fermeture éclair derrière...


----------



## mado (1 Février 2007)

Hmmmm ! 

Et il est où notre gribouilleur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Hmmmm !
> 
> Et il est où notre gribouilleur ?



Il cuve... Avec ce qu'on s'est mis hier soir... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En même temps, pour jouir de leurs super-pouvoirs, ils sont obligés de mettre une combinaison moulante verte en lycra qui gratte avec un M sur la poitrine...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec la fermeture éclair derrière...




...les préférées de Sonny....ziiip©


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec la fermeture éclair derrière...



Avec la cape par dessus, ça ne se verra pas, rassure-toi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, pour jouir de leurs super-pouvoirs, ils sont oblig&#233;s de mettre une combinaison moulante verte en lycra qui gratte avec un M sur la poitrine...



Tout comme mado, j'attends Tirhum. 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec la fermeture &#233;clair derri&#232;re...



Je pensais qu'elle &#233;tait au niveau de la bouche.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec la fermeture éclair derrière...


Et le bizutage pour les nouveaux : hop un petit point de super glue dans la fermeture éclair une fois fermée...

Hi hi hi - décidément, ils savent rigoler sur MacGé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : pester contre les modos en se croyant bien tranquille derri&#232;re son clavier. Il n'y a pas que la webcam qu'on sait utiliser, le micro int&#233;gr&#233; aussi !


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : pester contre les modos en se croyant bien tranquille derrière son clavier. Il n'y a pas que la webcam qu'on sait utiliser, le micro intégré aussi !




....manque plus que l'odeur

..quelle vie trépidante !  ...et dangereuse aussi !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....manque plus que l'odeur



Ah nan, ça aussi, on aurait pu, mais finalement, on a préféré débrancher :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, pour jouir de leurs super-pouvoirs, ils sont oblig&#233;s de mettre une combinaison moulante verte en lycra qui gratte avec un M sur la poitrine...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec la fermeture &#233;clair derri&#232;re...






mado a dit:


> Hmmmm !
> 
> Et il est o&#249; notre gribouilleur ?


Mmmmhhh... qui m'appelle ?!... Mado ?!... :love:  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il cuve... Avec ce qu'on s'est mis hier soir... :rateau:









.... Nan, &#231;a va !... 
Juste ma connection qui se la joue "intermittente" !... :mouais:



Khyu a dit:


> Tout comme mado, j'attends Tirhum.
> (...)


Tout le monde m'attends ?!.... :style: 



PonkHead a dit:


> Et le bizutage pour les nouveaux : hop un petit point de super glue dans la fermeture &#233;clair une fois ferm&#233;e...
> 
> Hi hi hi - d&#233;cid&#233;ment, ils savent rigoler sur MacG&#233;.


j'vais voir ce que je peux faire... 
"SuperModo"... mmmmhhh... c'est faisab' !!...  :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (1 Février 2007)

Déconseil de ce 1er février : Fumer au boulot.:casse:


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> D&#233;conseil de ce 1er f&#233;vrier : Fumer au boulot.:casse:



pour toi ce sera 68&#8364; d'amende !! 

U're Welcome


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> D&#233;conseil de ce 1er f&#233;vrier : Fumer au boulot.:casse:



_
surtout ne jamais lire les anciens messages d&#8217;un thread


__(lien ci-joint)_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _
> surtout ne jamais lire les anciens messages dun thread
> 
> 
> __(lien ci-joint)_


Note bien que déconseiller de ne pas fumer, comme le faisait si justement remarquer PonkHead-les-Tablettes, ça revient tout de même un peu à conseiller de fumer  :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (1 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : *ne plus fumer au bureau.* _(à partir de dorénavant) (sic) _
> 
> Fumer tue, l'alcool aussi, mais on n'est pas pressé !





Nephou a dit:


> _
> surtout ne jamais lire les anciens messages dun thread
> 
> 
> __(lien ci-joint)_


Si j'ai lu. Mais c'est pô pareil.

Déconseil du jour : Titiller une ex-bannie qui t'attends quand tu veux au fond de la cour de récré et qui n'a pas fumé de la journée qui plus est.
Non mais.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

deconseil du soir:  ne montez pas dans un ascenseur pour aller au 10eme etage dans le 10 prochains minutes


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> deconseil du soir:  ne montez pas dans un ascenseur pour aller au 10eme etage dans le 10 prochains minutes



sauf si vous fumez, bien sûr


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> deconseil du soir:  ne montez pas dans un ascenseur pour aller au 10eme etage dans le 10 prochains minutes




...déconseil du jour : ne pas tenter d'expérience pseudo écolo mes c*******s foireuse si t'es pas sûr que ton décodeur va pas claquer après


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...déconseil du jour : ne pas tenter d'expérience pseudo écolo mes c*******s foireuse si t'es pas sûr que ton décodeur va pas claquer après



    Tout ca pour se donner bonne conscience en plus, si c'est pas minable


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4155017 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ca pour se donner bonne conscience en plus, si c'est pas minable




...wééééééé ....
...ben pour me venger, j'ai laissé toutes les fenêtres ouvertes toute la nuit, les lumières allumés, le frigo ouvert, la télé (mais avec que la neige dessus vu queeeee....)....

...qui c'est qui est bien attrapé ? .... .....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...qui c'est qui est bien attrap&#233; ? .... .....


Le rhume ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le rhume ?


La grippe peut &#234;tre


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le rhume ?





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4155048 a dit:
			
		

> La grippe peut être




...des engelures:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Le rhume qui s'aggrippe, ça grippe.


déconseil du jour : commencer sa journée de taff en allant faire une vanne poussive sur MacGé - ça plombe le reste, en général...


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : &#233;viter de surcharger une &#233;tag&#232;re fix&#233;e &#224; un mur en placo
...se faire r&#233;veiller par une s&#233;rie de livres d'art qui vous tombent dessus en pleine nuit, c'est moyen...


----------



## Charly777 (2 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : éviter de surcharger une étagère fixée à un mur en placo
> ...se faire réveiller par une série de livres d'art qui vous tombent dessus en pleine nuit, c'est moyen...



De même : éviter de fixer une étagère dans un mur en placo avec seulement des vis bois.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : éviter de surcharger une étagère fixée à un mur en placo
> ...se faire réveiller par une série de livres d'art qui vous tombent dessus en pleine nuit, c'est moyen...



Déconseil du jour (ou de la nuit) : fixer une étagere au dessus du lit, quand on est pas sur à 100% de la bonne tenue de la-dite étagere...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Mon déconseille : vouloir faire de la place sur un PC qui ne peut contenir plus de 3 Go de données, et jeter à la corbeille le plus gros dossier : le système d'exploitation windows...

Et c'est bien parce que c'est vous.


----------



## Nexka (2 Février 2007)

Si tu veux louer une voiture en Amérique, 

Déconseil du jour: Quand le loueur te demande qu'elle catégorie de voiture, lui répondre "euh... Je sais pas... Moyenne  ..." 

Sous peine de se retrouver à conduire un autobus :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : éviter de surcharger une étagère fixée à un mur en placo
> ...se faire réveiller par une série de livres d'art qui vous tombent dessus en pleine nuit, c'est moyen...



Déconseil du jour : remplacer la saine lecture de Playboy ou Pif par celle de livres qui peuvent vous empêcher de dormir : la condition humaine, l'universalis etc.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2007)

le d&#233;conseil du jour : v&#233;rifier la taille d'un pantalon avant de l'enfiler, surtout si vous venez de perdre du poids


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Tu aimes les robes d'infirmière en latex?... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2007)

nan 

j'ai de s&#233;rieux probl&#232;mes de poids  c'est des ups and downs mais aucune stabilit&#233;, je te raconte pas :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> nan
> 
> j'ai de sérieux problèmes de poids  c'est des ups and downs mais aucune stabilité, je te raconte pas :rateau:


Du poids qui monte et descend ?

Déconseil : pratiquer le jogging sans les sous-vêtements appropriés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Déconseil : pratiquer le jogging sans les sous-vêtements appropriés.



En latex, ça colle et ils ne tombent pas...


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> nan
> c'est des ups and downs mais aucune stabilité, je te raconte pas :rateau:




...c'est tout le problème des bourses aussi .....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En latex, ça colle et ils ne tombent pas...


Toi aussi, tu aimes courser les infirmières en latex ?

Hurq hurq hurq !


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi aussi, tu aimes courser les infirmières en latex ?
> 
> Hurq hurq hurq !



si seulement !!!!  elles avaient ce genre de costumes...   ça ferait du bien à tout le monde...:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est tout le problème des bourses aussi .....


non, plut&#244;t des probl&#232;mes de sant&#233;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est tout le problème des bourses aussi .....



"EMINENCE® ; soutient tout ce qui balance"


----------



## Lila (2 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> non, plutôt des problèmes de santé




ahhhh la la la ...c'est fragile ça madame !
Tout bon scientifique te dira (tu verras) que toute oscillation qui s'accélère (up and down) crée l'illusion de l'immobilité.....
...donc plus tu uperas et downeras vite, moins tu auras de problème pour enfiler ton pantalon......

...je me propose d'ailleurs de créer un collectif d'observation pour vérifier le phénomène.... 

je peux habiter chez toi ? c'et pour la sciense !


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2007)

nam&#233;o  je ne laisse personne aussi facilement dans mon intimit&#233;  tsss, tsss :rateau: 

on va dire que c'&#233;tait &#224; une p&#233;riode de ma vie o&#249; j'ai eu &#233;norm&#233;ment de stress, et bon, j'ai eu pas mal de probl&#232;mes pour m'en remettre, mais petit &#224; petit les choses vont mieux 

La science tu dis ? :mouais:


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> nam&#233;o  je ne laisse personne aussi facilement dans mon intimit&#233;  tsss, tsss :rateau:




 Tu as raison. M&#234;me si ton partenaire est un bon coup, ce n'est pas une raison pour qu'il s'&#233;ternise dans ton intimit&#233;. On est pas des cl&#233;bards, quoi ! 



> on va dire que c'&#233;tait &#224; une p&#233;riode de ma vie o&#249; j'ai eu &#233;norm&#233;ment de stress, et bon, j'ai eu pas mal de probl&#232;mes pour m'en remettre, mais petit &#224; petit les choses vont mieux




Ah. Un probl&#232;me de s&#233;cr&#233;tion ???
&#199;a fait souvent &#231;a, le stress, il parait. Si en plus tu accompagnes la d&#233;prime avec un abus d'alcool, c'est le syndrome Justin Bridou* assur&#233; ! 


 


> La science tu dis ? :mouais:




L'&#233;coute pas, il est pas scientifique. A peine laborantin. Moi, en revanche, j'ai un doctorat en sexologie de l'acad&#233;mie des sciences de Budapest. Bouge pas, j'arrive, on va mettre en place le protocole d'observation. 













*Justin Bridou, _La juste S&#232;che_. Faut tout leur dire...


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

Ah oui, au fait :

Si tu es press&#233;, mais que tu manques d'inspiration pour dire une connerie, il faut toujours aller regarder ce que tu peux trouver dans la d&#233;sencyclop&#233;die. T'es s&#251;r d'y passer une heure ou deux &#224; rigoler.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah. Un problème de sécrétion ???
> Ça fait souvent ça, le stress, il parait. Si en plus tu accompagnes la déprime avec un abus d'alcool, c'est le syndrome Justin Bridou* assuré !



laisse tomber mon petit coeur :love: j'ai dit de poids 

pour le reste, j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah oui, au fait :
> 
> Si tu es pressé, mais que tu manques d'inspiration pour dire une connerie, il faut toujours aller regarder ce que tu peux trouver dans la désencyclopédie. T'es sûr d'y passer une heure ou deux à rigoler.



Terrible ton lien 
déconseil du soir : lire la désencyclopédie au boulot quand son patron est à coté...


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En même temps, pour jouir de leurs super-pouvoirs, ils sont obligés de mettre une combinaison moulante verte en lycra qui gratte avec un M sur la poitrine...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec la fermeture éclair derrière...





mado a dit:


> Hmmmm !
> 
> Et il est où notre gribouilleur ?


Je vous les confie, vous pouvez jouer avec, mais ne les cassez pas !!.....  
Et je respecte la loi sur la parité !...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Oh, les 4 fantastiques ! 

Lequel veut être ma Chose ? :love: :rose:


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2007)

T&#234;tes "interchangeables" en stock (certaines iront mieux sur certains corps...)  :
"Nous" veillerons &#224; renouveller le "stock" !...  














 :love: 

_
P.S : D&#233;sol&#233; Neph', ton avatar ne s'y pr&#232;tes pas.... _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!
*     
Vraiment, _tr&#232;s fantastique _!!!!!!!

Fabuleux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Têtes "interchangeables" en stock (certaines iront mieux sur certains corps...)


La combinaison intégrale, c'est bien joli, mais c'est encore Bibi qui va batailler pour changer les couches confiance de qui-tu-sais.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...donc plus tu uperas et downeras vite, moins tu auras de problème pour enfiler ton pantalon......



En fait, l'astuce est d'enfiler le futal quand tu down, avant de ré-upper


----------



## Bassman (3 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je vous les confie, vous pouvez jouer avec, mais ne les cassez pas !!.....  Et je respecte la loi sur la parité !...



C'est possible d'en avoir un modèle concu pour les modos Gamerz ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> La combinaison intégrale, c'est bien joli, mais c'est encore Bibi qui va batailler pour changer les couches confiance de qui-tu-sais.


Chûûûûûûttttt !!.... C'est l'heure de sa sieste !!...   



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4156379 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible d'en avoir un modèle concu pour les modos Gamerz ?


T'as pas peur de te coincer les poils dans ta combinaison ?!...


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Chûûûûûûttttt !!.... C'est l'heure de sa sieste !!...
> 
> T'as pas peur de te coincer les poils dans ta combinaison ?!...



une histoire de partie plutôt


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Têtes "interchangeables" en stock (certaines iront mieux sur certains corps...)




Et mon pied sur ton cul, tu crois qu'il ira bien ?! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> je peux habiter chez toi ? c'et pour la sciense !





rezba a dit:


> L'écoute pas, il est pas scientifique. A peine laborantin. Moi, en revanche, j'ai un doctorat en sexologie de l'académie des sciences de Budapest. Bouge pas, j'arrive, on va mettre en place le protocole d'observation.



N'écoute pas ces deux là : le seul scientifique désintéressé ici, c'est moi. D'ailleurs, tu n'as qu'à leur demander : je suis bien trop vieux pour être dangereux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> N'&#233;coute pas ces deux l&#224; : le seul scientifique d&#233;sint&#233;ress&#233; ici, c'est moi. D'ailleurs, tu n'as qu'&#224; leur demander : je suis bien trop vieux pour &#234;tre dangereux !


----------



## meskh (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et mon pied sur ton cul, tu crois qu'il ira bien ?! :mouais:



si il rentre, ça peut etre drole


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et mon pied sur ton cul, tu crois qu'il ira bien ?! :mouais:



Je peux te pr&#234;ter des pompes, &#224; lui r&#233;duire le coccyx en poudre...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2007)

C'est pas des pompes çà, vu la masse d'acier qu'il y a dedans  :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je peux te prêter des pompes, à lui réduire le coccyx en poudre...



Tiens lui plutôt la tête dans le bon axe : ce serait idiot de rater le géostationnaire à 1° près. Je préfère éviter qu'il ne se crame dès demain en rentrant dans l'atmosphère : il y en aurait encore pour faire du mauvais esprit. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> il y en aurait encore pour faire du mauvais esprit. :rateau:


On m'appelle ?


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On m'appelle ?



Toi, file à la cuisine ! J'ai faim !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toi, file à la cuisine ! J'ai faim !


Je sais, il a l'air dur comme ça, mais, mon Moi, qu'il sait se rattraper sur l'oreiller ! :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais, il a l'air dur comme &#231;a, mais, mon Moi, qu'il sait se rattraper sur l'oreiller ! :love:




:rose:

Chuuuuuuut ! Tu sais comme Alem est jalouse.... Filer tous les samedi chez Ikea pour racheter la vaisselle, ca devient g&#234;nant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2007)

Ah, ils s'en donnent à coeur-joie, Bob et Bobette!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2007)

Attends le 1er avril


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attends le 1er avril



Le jour de la fête du poisson ?!


----------



## Grug (3 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attends le 1er avril


:affraid: Je n'ai rien &#224; voir dans leurs probl&#232;mes de couple !


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: Je n'ai rien &#224; voir dans leurs probl&#232;mes de couple !



Surtout qu'il n'appr&#233;cie que les Rollmops. C'est le premier que je vois filer des daphnies &#224; des rollmops dans un aquarium. C'est comme ca que je fus s&#233;duit : il m'a dit, un soir pr&#232;s de l'&#233;glise : "viens voir mon aquarium &#224; bulles".
Moi, vous me connaissez ? Toujours curieux, surtout quand c'est propos&#233; par une blonde avec une mini jupe. Ce n'est que plus tard que j'ai constat&#233; qu'il n'&#233;tait pas une vraie blonde.

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : attendre le lendemain matin pour les d&#233;couvrir sans maquillage.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Surtout qu'il n'appr&#233;cie que les Rollmops. C'est le premier que je vois filer des daphnies &#224; des rollmops dans un aquarium. C'est comme ca que je fus s&#233;duit : il m'a dit, un soir pr&#232;s de l'&#233;glise : "viens voir mon aquarium &#224; bulles".
> Moi, vous me connaissez ? Toujours curieux, surtout quand c'est propos&#233; par une blonde avec une mini jupe. Ce n'est que plus tard que j'ai constat&#233; qu'il n'&#233;tait pas une vraie blonde.
> 
> Le d&#233;conseil du jour : attendre le lendemain matin pour les d&#233;couvrir sans maquillage.



Et apr&#232;s il t'a chant&#233; quoi ? "J'voudrais bien, ouin, ouin, ouin... Mais tu n'veux point, ouin, ouin, ouin..." ou alors "Chaud, chocolat !" ?


----------



## Grug (3 Février 2007)

le loup est un bar pour le poisson.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le d&#233;conseil du jour : attendre le lendemain matin pour les d&#233;couvrir sans maquillage.


A reformuler 
D'autant que c'est valable en tout !
(EDIT)


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> le loup est un bar pour le poisson.



Le loup ne fréquente que les bars à sushis. Pour une raison simple : suite à cette x périence, il est certain de ne trouver dans le personnel, au pire, que des fausses brunes.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais, il a l'air dur comme ça, mais, mon Moi, qu'il sait se rattraper sur l'oreiller ! :love:



C'est pas toi qui le mord l'oreiller normalement ?

Celle là alors, des que j'ai le dos tourné elle racole... Rementa !!! comme on dit chez nous !!!

J'm'en va t'fout' un bain de siege à l'azote pour t'calmer les ardeurs !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour : attendre le lendemain matin pour les découvrir sans maquillage.



En même temps, la doc sans maquillage, ça vaut pas le coup...


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> Chuuuuuuut ! Tu sais comme Alem est jalouse.... Filer tous les samedi chez Ikea pour racheter la vaisselle, ca devient gênant.



*schbllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinggggggggggggggggggggggg !!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

deconseil du soir (ben oui, moi de jour je travaille) :
 imiter le vert au dessus de moi, il fait derailler le bar


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> [Ca sent le vécu]
> 
> Dire à un client que c'est un con et qu'on l'emmerde jusqu'à la huitième génération avant d'avoir été payé. A éviter absolument.
> 
> [/Ca sent le vécu]




Je suis surpris que t'ai pas mit "Prendre un filleul sur un coup de tête"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour : attendre le lendemain matin pour les découvrir sans maquillage.





sonnyboy a dit:


> En même temps, la doc sans maquillage, ça vaut pas le coup...





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4156933 a dit:
			
		

> *schbllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinggggggggggggggggggggggg !!!!!!!!!!! *


Vous me navrez, mais à un point ! Vous n'avez pas idée. :mouais:








Mais je vous aime quand même bien tous les trois. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

déconseil du jour:

entreprendre la saine lecture de ce fil alors qu'on est attendu quelquepart. 


Sinon, j'aime beaucoup de ce que vous faites.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous me navrez, mais à un point ! Vous n'avez pas idée. :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais à 4 ça fait trop.

A chaque fois qu'on fait un truc, on dirait une partouze !!!! Naaan, tu n'es pas raisonnable...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oui, mais à 4 ça fait trop.
> 
> A chaque fois qu'on fait un truc, on dirait une partouze !!!! Naaan, tu n'es pas raisonnable...




ho purée! un maniaque et un fan de gladiateurs... Ho misère.

J'ai failli écrire Ho mon Dieu... honte sur moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ho purée! un maniaque et un fan de gladiateurs... *Ho* misère.
> 
> J'ai failli écrire *Ho* mon Dieu... honte sur moi



Effectivement, tu peux ! C'est "*Oh* misère, *oh* mon doc" qu'on doit écrire


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : se faire un café sans mettre de filtre.... 


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4156379 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible d'en avoir un modèle concu pour les modos Gamerz ?


Des exigences particulières ?!.....  



Amok a dit:


> Et mon pied sur ton cul, tu crois qu'il ira bien ?! :mouais:


Avec ta phlébite ?!...
Pas raisonnable !....  


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2007)

Faire le m&#233;nage en compagnie d'une jeune fille qui trusse du chardonnay


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Se lever à 15h00 ...  plusieurs jours de suite ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Ho, c'est quand on parle à un cheval.



Nan ! 

"Ho !" est une interjection qui marque la surprise (Ho ! Ça alors !) ou est utilisée comme appel (Ho ! venez par ici !), "oh ..." par contre marque le respect ou l'intensité "Oh mon seigneur", marque de respect, "Oh rage, oh désespoir" marque l'intensité particulière de l'expression. Il peut aussi marquer la surprise.

Voili voilou pour la pédagogie


----------



## Grug (4 Février 2007)

&#244; rage, &#244; d&#233;sespoir !


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2007)

Quitter l'appart pendant 12 heures avec un  fer à repasser de 2000 watts allumé  :mouais:
Déjà on va le sentir sur la note, en plus on aurait pu foutre le feu...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quitter l'appart pendant 12 heures avec un  fer à repasser de 2000 watts allumé  :mouais:
> Déjà on va le sentir sur la note, en plus on aurait pu foutre le feu...  :mouais:



Tu aimes prendre des risques :afraid:, il reposait sur quelque chose ?


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> &#244; rage, &#244; d&#233;sespoir !



_et &#8220;&#212; mon saigneur&#8220; quand on s'adresse &#224; La Mok&#8230; _


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4157762 a dit:
			
		

> _et &#8220;&#212; mon saigneur&#8220; quand on s'adresse &#224; La Mok&#8230; _


L'heure de sa saign&#233;e, pour soigner ses "humeurs" ?!.....


----------



## mado (4 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> L'heure de sa saignée, pour soigner ses "humeurs" ?!.....




Pas raisonnable avec des rhumatismes


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2007)

Z'avez pas fini avec les vieux nam&#233;o...  

PS to Amok : j'avais pr&#234;t&#233; mon d&#233;ambulateur &#224; ce cher Bassou pour sa r&#233;-&#233;duc du genou. Il m'a dit qu'il te l'avait laiss&#233; qq jours en attendant que le tien soit r&#233;par&#233; (collision avec une charmante infrmi&#232;re &#224; la maison de retraite parait-il... &#224; l'occasion, si tu pouvais me le rendre


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pas raisonnable avec des rhumatismes


Pis, quelques kilom&#232;tres de bandelettes plus tard, d&#233;p&#244;t de S.A.S* l'Amoque dans son sarcophage pour la nuit...  
Et ainsi tout les matins, r&#233;veil et "retour de la Momie"....  







* Nan, pas Son Altesse S&#233;r&#233;nissime...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2007)

mon d&#233;conseil du jour : avoir une indigestion le jour d'un repas de famille :sick: :rateau: (surtout quand le menu a de la gueule...)


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mon déconseil du jour : avoir une indigestion le jour d'un repas de famille :sick: :rateau: (surtout quand le menu a de la gueule...)



fallait m'inviter :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quitter l'appart pendant 12 heures avec un  fer à repasser de 2000 watts allumé  :mouais:
> Déjà on va le sentir sur la note, en plus on aurait pu foutre le feu...  :mouais:



Variante: Quitter l'appart pendant six heures avec un sauté de biche sur le feu. Déjà on va le sentir sur la note, en plus on aurait pu foutre le feu, et en plus qu'est ce qu'on va bouffer ce soir ?


----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2007)

autre variante laisser trainer les clefs de la mini cooper sur la table de la cuisine la nuit,réveillé par KIKI  à 4 heures du mat,mise en fuite des salopards,bilan 1014,00  pour changer les serrures et la colonne de direction,voila ce que c'est le HOME JACKING (putain heureusement que j'avais pas laissé trainer mon D 200),faites gaffe c'est de plus en plus courant


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2007)

Pas glop, mais en tous cas merci qui ? merci kiki !


----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2007)

finalement on a eu chaud car les mecs avaient l'air détèrminés,mais joubichou à poil par -1 degré ça à du les déconcerter


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2007)

Tu leur a fait un remake de massacre à la tronçonneuse ?


----------



## Craquounette (4 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Eternuer lorsque l'on est en train de changer son filtre polarisant et le laisser tomber...


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> autre variante laisser trainer les clefs de la mini cooper sur la table de la cuisine la nuit,r&#233;veill&#233; par KIKI  &#224; 4 heures du mat,mise en fuite des salopards,bilan 1014,00 &#8364; pour changer les serrures et la colonne de direction,voila ce que c'est le HOME JACKING (putain heureusement que j'avais pas laiss&#233; trainer mon D 200),faites gaffe c'est de plus en plus courant




Changer la colonne en entier, pratique... on arr&#234;te pas le progr&#232;s... :rateau:
Je l'ai fait avec mon p&#232;re pour une voiture qu'on m'avait donn&#233;, une voiture dont on avait perdu les cl&#233;s et qui &#233;tait trop vieille pour que Peugeot me refasse une cl&#233; (impossible pour les v&#233;hicules de + de 10 ans). Donc barillet de d&#233;marreur + portes + coffre, &#231;a faisait 150 &#8364; je crois.

Mais ils &#233;taient venus pour quoi les types ? Pour les cl&#233;s de la voiture ou pour piquer tout ce qu'ils trouvaient ? C'est l'hallu quand m&#234;me... ils &#233;taient combien ? Plut&#244;t jeunes ? T'as du flipper quand m&#234;me... ils auraient pu te tabasser aussi.

Et c'est quoi qui est de plus en plus courant, d'avoir un chien qui s'appelle Kiki ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et c'est quoi qui est de plus en plus courant, d'avoir un chien qui s'appelle Kiki ? :rateau:


C'est quand même ça qui fait le plus peur dans l'histoire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ô rage, ô désespoir !



ô si, mais pas seulement


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ô si, mais pas seulement



dans le cas de ce cher Pierre Corneille, il s'agit de Ô



> *Ô*
> 
> 
> [SIZE=+1]Ô[/SIZE], _Interjection_. Elle sert devant le vocatif, et dans les exclamations. _Ô_ siècle pervers! _ô_ fausse sagesse! _ô_ Philosophie impûre et ténébreûse! "_Ô_ tems! _ô_ moeurs! _ô_ mon Dieu! etc.


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2007)

en fait d'après les gendarmes c'était une commande (la mini cooper est rapide et se pilote comme un karting,idéal pour les braquages),ils n'ont pas eu le temps de la piquer car je suis allé illico la planquer chez un pote.


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> en fait d'après les gendarmes c'était une commande (la mini cooper est rapide et se pilote comme un karting,idéal pour les braquages),ils n'ont pas eu le temps de la piquer car je suis allé illico la planquer chez un pote.


 

Pourrais tu me donner le nom et l'adresse de ton pote ?
Il y a eu visiblement un contretemps dans la livraison de la mini cooper que j'avais commandé...


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> en fait d'après les gendarmes c'était une commande (la mini cooper est rapide et se pilote comme un karting,idéal pour les braquages),ils n'ont pas eu le temps de la piquer car je suis allé illico la planquer chez un pote.




Tu veux dire que cette voiture de cagole est aussi une voiture de lascards ? Génial ! Quel magnifique positionnement marketing !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu veux dire que cette voiture de cagole est aussi une voiture de lascards ? Génial ! Quel magnifique positionnement marketing !



Tu veux dire que cette caisse à savon est une voiture ? Mézalor ... Le Chappy Yamaha est une moto ! :rateau:


----------



## al02 (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> en fait d'après les gendarmes c'était une commande (la mini cooper est rapide et se pilote comme un karting,idéal pour les braquages),ils n'ont pas eu le temps de la piquer car je suis allé illico la planquer chez un pote.



Déconseil du jour : 

- Ne pas poster la photo de sa voiture sur MacG "vos plus belles photos".
- Ne pas donner son adresse sur son blog.
- Ne pas remplir la rubrique "Trouvez-moi" de son profil.​
Et dans l'annuaire, on trouve l'adresse précise et le téléphone.  


> Entretien des arbres - dessouchage
> taille d'éclaircie et allègement
> abattage démontage délicat



Il ne faut pas donner trop d'infos perso sur le web, l'ennemi vous regarde !  

Joubi, ne poste jamais la photo de ta *Ferrari* !


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2007)

Faut pas non plus devenir parano,tout le monde dans la région sait que je suis élagueur (j'ai plus de 600 clients à moins de 20 km à la ronde),quand aux pages jaunes oû il y a mon adresse c'est indispensable,si t'es pas dans les pages jaunes t'es mort.d'ailleurs ça n'apporte pas que de mauvaises choses de se faire connaitre sur internet,puisque mon dernier client, un milliardaire canadien installé en france m'a repéré en allant voir mes photos sur fotocommunity,bilan un chantier de 11000 euros effectué en janvier 

PS :Mon assureur as pris en charge la totalité des travaux sur la mini


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Faut pas non plus trop &#233;couter Al02. C'est m&#234;me le d&#233;conseil du jour de la marmotte


----------



## Lila (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> PS :Mon assureur as pris en charge la totalité des travaux sur la mini



...déconseil élagage du jour : ne pas tenter de faire rentrer la plus grosse tronçonneuse en marche dans la mini.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> joubichou &#224; poil par -1 degr&#233; &#231;a &#224; du les d&#233;concerter





joubichou a dit:


> r&#233;veill&#233; par KIKI  &#224; 4 heures du mat



On n'arr&#234;te pas le progr&#232;s ! 

D&#233;conseil du jour : rentrer Kiki m&#234;me par -1 lorsqu'on poss&#232;de une mini


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2007)

Mais Kiki c'est sa teub ou son chien ??


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais Kiki c'est sa teub ou son chien ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais Kiki c'est sa teub ou son chien ??



Siffle pour voir ?


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais Kiki c'est sa teub ou son chien ??




Si ce n'était pas son chien, il y a fort à parier que par -1° de température l'objet n'aurait pas mis en fuite qui que ce soit !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> ,voila ce que c'est le HOME JACKING



Sans parler de sa variante : des types d&#233;barquent chez toi, repeignent tout en rose brillant, avec des dragons crachant des flammes, te mettent des n&#233;onts verts sous ton lit, te remplacent ton frigo par des enceintes 2x2000000000 watts et t'obligent &#224; avoir constament un bras pass&#233; par la fen&#234;tre, m&#234;me aux toilettes !

On appelle &#231;a, le HOME JACKY.
Traumatisant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais Kiki c'est sa teub ou son chien ??



kiki c'est mon (ex)amie qui a un chien comme celui de joubichou


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> putain heureusement que j'avais pas laiss&#233; trainer mon D 200



Des photos compromettantes ?

D&#233;j&#224; que tu donnes dans l'exhib par p&#233;riode glaciaire 




Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est mon amie qui a un chien comme  joubichou


Voil&#224;, j'ai ma r&#233;ponse


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est mon amie qui a un chien comme celui de joubichou




  

Moi aussi j'ai un truc comme Jobichou. Mais jamais, au grand jamais je ne l'expose a des temp&#233;ratures aussi froides !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Voil&#224;, j'ai ma r&#233;ponse



Quand jobichou est heureux, il remue Kiki. Ca fait rire les canards.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> kiki c'est mon (ex)amie qui a un chien comme celui de joubichou



C'est ton ex amie parce qu'il venait trop facilement vers toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et ?



et rien!!!!   

j'ai simplement repondu a jetoutcompris  







ps: vrai de vrai , mon ex-amie kiki a le meme chien que joubichou













ps : une amie qui n'etait pas une, c'etait pour pur et simple interet ......il m'en a fallu des années pour le comprendre  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

sinon, pour revenir a nos moutons deconseils ....... 


est fortment deconseill&#233; de croire aux agents immobiliers qui vous telephonent pour vous annoncer qu'ils ont la maison de vous reves :

je reve d'une maison, pas d'un chateau ni quand meme d'un taudis    

et voil&#224; comment perdre 2h pour des choses qui eux appellent maisons et qui demandent au moins 2 fois le prix de leur valeur :mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

Roberta, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s clair, ton histoire. Tu nous parles du Kiki de Jobichou comme si tu le connaissais personnellement, tu pr&#233;tends m&#234;me qu'une de tes amies l'a eu &#224; la maison. Si Jobichou utilise macg pour montrer Kiki &#224; toutes les femmes du forum, c'est tr&#232;s grave ! Roberto a essay&#233; avec Titi, crois moi qu'il s'en mord les doigts !
:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si Jobichou utilise macg pour montrer Kiki à toutes les femmes du forum, c'est très grave ! Roberto a essayé avec Titi, crois moi qu'il s'en mord les doigts !
> :afraid:




kiki , titi et..........elle est où bibi dans l'histoire?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> elle est o&#249; Bibi dans l'histoire?


Dans ton coeur, dans ta t&#234;teuuuuuuuh


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : 
*ne pas travailler trop vite : on peut rentrer chez soi plus tôt et ça ne plait pas *​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> *ne pas travailler trop vite : on peut rentrer chez soi plus tôt et ça ne plait pas *​



si, si ..travailler vite pour poster plus sur macg  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Quand jobichou est heureux, il remue Kiki. Ca fait rire les canards.


Non ça les fait danser


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Non ça les fait danser http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2215/resizeddsc3883smallgi1.jpg



Fais gaffe quand même, je ne suis pas certain que ce concept soit libre de droits :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Février 2007)

Je me suis dit ce matin "te stresse pas ma fille, passage au distributeur et hop! un bon sandouiche &#224; midi. T'as plus de tabac? Pas grave, tu passeras au tabac en m&#234;me temps."

Nan . Tintin . Walou . Dans ton c*l . Y'a des bleds o&#249; y'a RIEN.

D&#233;conseil du jour : 

*Quand t'es envoy&#233; dans un bled paum&#233; pour formation/stage (voire glandage) ne pas faire l'impasse sur la pr&#233;paration du pic-nique...
*​
Je m'en souviendrai!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Non ça les fait danser


"Danse avec les canards"

Un film plein d'émotion où un homme revenu des horreurs du monde sympathise avec un canard (nommé Kiki) dans un fort abandonné de la frontière.
Là, il apprendra la rude mais franche et fraternelle culture des milliardaires canadiens qui vivent dans ces contrées désolées avant d'être rattrapé par la horde des voleurs de mini.

Déconseil du jour : croire que "Danse avec les canards" va faire un bide.


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2007)

Je prépare déja le scénario


----------



## zerozerosix (5 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du soir :

L&#233;chouiller un timbre juste apr&#232;s avoir mang&#233; du chocolat...


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseil du moment : utiliser un patch M$ pour arr&#234;ter de fumer


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je me suis dit ce matin "te stresse pas ma fille, passage au distributeur et hop! un bon sandouiche à midi. T'as plus de tabac? Pas grave, tu passeras au tabac en même temps."
> 
> Nan . Tintin . Walou . Dans ton c*l . Y'a des bleds où y'a RIEN.




Attends même pas un bar ?? Ca existe pas un village comme ça, y a forcément un bar qui peut te faire un casse dalle


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je me suis dit ce matin "te stresse pas ma fille, passage au distributeur et hop! un bon sandouiche &#224; midi. T'as plus de tabac? Pas grave, tu passeras au tabac en m&#234;me temps."
> 
> Nan . Tintin . Walou . Dans ton c*l . Y'a des bleds o&#249; y'a RIEN.
> 
> ...



en prison ? 



ne pas t&#233;l&#233;phoner au volant de sa voiture sauf si vous avez un ti grumo a l'arri&#232;re qui fait des grands sourires aux k&#233;pi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : acheter une lasagne en pensant que le four de l'amie qui m'h&#233;berge ce soir marche  (pas &#231;a, elle est pr&#233;cuite, mais froid, une lasagne au ch&#232;vre, c'est un peu bof  :rateau: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> N'écoute pas ces deux là : le seul scientifique désintéressé ici, c'est moi. D'ailleurs, tu n'as qu'à leur demander : je suis bien trop vieux pour être dangereux !


Puis d'abord, entre l'Amok et moi, c'est une vieille histoire  :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Puis d'abord, entre l'Amok et moi, c'est une vieille histoire  :love:



Vieille, vieille... N'exagérons pas !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2007)

tous ces petits billets doux que tu me glisses, comme pour me chatouiller par surprise :love:

Al&#232;m en p&#226;lirait et Doc en perdrait son latin :affraid:


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2007)

Et les lasagnes en cuiraient de plaisir....


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tous ces petits billets doux que tu me glisses, comme pour me chatouiller par surprise :love:




Par surprise ! Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2007)

et tu nies en plus,  faux j'ton


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et tu nies en plus,  faux j'ton



:love:

Peu importe les frontières ! Toutes les mêmes !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2007)

Grrrrrr... :love: 

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vieille, vieille... N'exagérons pas !





Amok a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai un truc comme Jobichou. Mais jamais, au grand jamais je ne l'expose a des températures aussi froides !













 :love:


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tous ces petits billets doux que tu me glisses, comme pour me chatouiller par surprise :love:




....ya bien plus que &#231;a qu'il peut glisser....   



Amok a dit:


> Par surprise ! Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire !



...l&#224; c'est vrai  ....il se pr&#233;pare au moins des jours &#224; l'avance...(piq&#251;re directement dans la ****, pillules bleues, ginseng, boiband&#233;, gingembre, ....)

...donc la prochaine fois ma ch&#233;rie, feins un air admiratif, &#231;a va nous le remonter pour des semaines 
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ça va *nous le remonter* pour des semaines
> :love:



  Déconseil du jour : lire les posts façon puzzle


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Février 2007)

@ Lila : Keskif&#244;palir...  nam&#233;o l'aut'


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

P&#226;lir ne servira &#224; rien&#8230;


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....ya bien plus que ça qu'il peut glisser....Et blablabla



Toi, la prochaine fois que tu dois manier la caméra, compte sur moi !


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toi, la prochaine fois que tu dois manier la caméra, compte sur moi !


Ah pasqu'en plus vous faites des vid&#233;os avec des vieux qui font des cochoncet&#233;s ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Février 2007)

on est d&#233;cadent, compl&#232;tement


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Février 2007)

Vous faites des trucs avec les vieux?



cf le vendeur de darty pervers...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

_M'en fous ! J'dirai qu'j'suis fou !_ :rateau:


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toi, la prochaine fois que tu dois manier la caméra, compte sur moi !




....tant que tu as de ce merveilleux whisky qui fait rire bêtement


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....tant que tu as de ce merveilleux whisky qui fait rire bêtement


 
Je connaissais pas le Space whisky


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4159762 a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais pas le Space whisky


C'est pareil qu'avec le th&#233;, mais avec du Whisky.


----------



## al02 (6 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour :
Pour faire une deuxi&#232;me tasse de th&#233; : r&#233;utiliser le sachet ayant servi pour la premi&#232;re !

Il n'y a pas de petit b&#233;n&#233;fice.  ​


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de petit bénéfice.   [/INDENT]



...mais un gros dégoût :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour :
penser qu'un arr&#234;t "Tabac" de 2mn14 sur un stationnement handicap&#233; c'est mal mais sans cons&#233;quence autre que la honte :rose: ... -> 135 &#8364; !!   

Ptain &#224; part pour l'ap&#233;ro, il y a aussi des trucs pour lesquels ils sont rapide les flics dans le sud (doit y avoir un concours du PV redig&#233; le plus rapidement !) :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Ils les pr&#233;-r&#233;digent s&#251;rement. Manque plus que le num&#233;ro d'immatriculation


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4160078 a dit:
			
		

> Ils les pré-rédigent sûrement. Manque plus que le numéro d'immatriculation



Tu m'étonnes, un village de 1000 habitants avec une belle place de stationnement peinte en bleu juste devant le café-tabac-pmu-librairie-epicerie-pharmacie-blanchisserie-cordonnerie-clésminuterie...   
C'est vrai que les mecs au bar étaient morts de rire...  

Bon, ceci dit, j'ai fauté... je vais donc payer... MAIS QUELLE BANDE D'ENCU LÉS


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2007)

manger au resto du coeur quand tu as pas de papiers.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain à part pour l'apéro, il y a aussi des trucs pour lesquels ils sont rapide les flics dans le sud...



Au sud du sud, un peu moins...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour :
> penser qu'un arr&#234;t "Tabac" de 2mn14 sur un stationnement handicap&#233; c'est mal mais sans cons&#233;quence autre que la honte :rose: ... -> 135 &#8364; !!
> 
> Ptain &#224; part pour l'ap&#233;ro, il y a aussi des trucs pour lesquels ils sont rapide les flics dans le sud (doit y avoir un concours du PV redig&#233; le plus rapidement !) :rateau:



Faut bien les rentabilis&#233;es les pauses apero 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu m'&#233;tonnes, un village de 1000 habitants avec une belle place de stationnement peinte en bleu juste devant le caf&#233;-tabac-pmu-librairie-epicerie-pharmacie-blanchisserie-cordonnerie-cl&#233;sminuterie...
> C'est vrai que les mecs au bar &#233;taient morts de rire...
> 
> Bon, ceci dit, j'ai faut&#233;... je vais donc payer... MAIS QUELLE BANDE D'ENCU L&#201;S



Election pr&#233;sidentielle oblige... la gr&#226;ce pr&#233;sidentielle qui va avec... je me demande si &#231;a concerne les pv pour stationnement... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> (...)
> Election pr&#233;sidentiel*le* oblige... la gr&#226;ce pr&#233;sidentiel*le* qui va avec... je me demande si &#231;a concerne les pv pour stationnement... :rateau:


Faut suivre !... 
Les candidats ont annonc&#233;s qu'ils ne feraient pas de gr&#226;ce pr&#233;sidentielle s'ils &#233;taient &#233;lus....


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut suivre !...
> Les candidats ont annoncés qu'ils ne feraient pas de grâce présidentielle s'ils étaient élus....



Ils y sont fortement obligé pour vider les prisons (sur)peuplés... et éviter de se faire encore taper les doigts par l'Europe...:rateau:  et puis si elle ou il veut se rendre populaire.. après tout on n'est plus a quelques milliards près en dettes :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> ...
> Election présidentielle oblige... la grâce présidentielle qui va avec... je me demande si ça concerne les pv pour stationnement... :rateau:



la "majoration" étant à 375 , il est préférable d'en être sûr !

Par ailleurs, sans être maso, ça me servira de leçon : on ne stationne pas sur les places réservés aux handicapés... JAMAIS  (par contre, ça va pas être évident de passer ça sur ma note de frais...)


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> la "majoration" étant à 375 , il est préférable d'en être sûr !
> 
> Par ailleurs, sans être maso, ça me servira de leçon : on ne stationne pas sur les places réservés aux handicapés... JAMAIS  (par contre, ça va pas être évident de passer ça sur ma note de frais...)



sauf si on a un handicape  autre que de passer sa vie sur un ordi .... 

pour la grace, grattez-vous a dit Sarko !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> la "majoration" étant à 375 , il est préférable d'en être sûr !
> 
> Par ailleurs, sans être maso, ça me servira de leçon : on ne stationne pas sur les places réservés aux handicapés... JAMAIS  (par contre, ça va pas être évident de passer ça sur ma note de frais...)



D'ailleurs, c'est grâce à cet adage, qu'une quarantaine de places handicapés du parking de la gare de la bonne ville de Meaux (sur la soixantaine qu'il compte) sont vides à jamais, Seules celles du premier niveau (en surface) servent, celles des deux niveaux souterrains ne sont là que pour limiter la capacité d'accueil du parking, vu que les escaliers d'accès aux sorties piétons sont totalement impraticables par les handicapés, et les rampes de sortie "véhicules" bien trop raides pour eux (même quand j'avais ma deuche, c'était limite pour elle ! )


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> sauf si on a un handicape  autre que de passer sa vie sur un ordi ....
> 
> pour la grace, grattez-vous a dit Sarko !!!





Lapin compris. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Lapin compris. :mouais:



LE MONSIEUR TE DIS : Si ton seul handicap c'est d'&#234;tre un gique, t'as pas droit aux places "handicap&#233;s", et Sarko te fera pas de cadeaux.  

Et si t'es dans un autre cas, il te fera quand m&#234;me pas de cadeau, l'a pas une gueule &#224; faire des cadeaux, ce mec ! 


EDIT : Mon p'tit bobby ! :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

_la peau qu'on plie&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4160397 a dit:
			
		

> _la peau qu'on plie
> _


Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche : je l'avais sur le bout du gland.


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche : je l'avais sur le bout du gland.



_n'hésite pas à demander, depuis que je fréquente les sous-bois bretons, je suis vigoureux comme un chêne



oui, je sais, je suis sans vergogne ! 





ps : je vous laisse à la réalité étymologique de vigoureux et vergogne_


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> la "majoration" &#233;tant &#224; 375 &#8364;, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable d'en &#234;tre s&#251;r !
> 
> Par ailleurs, sans &#234;tre maso, &#231;a me servira de le&#231;on : on ne stationne pas sur les places r&#233;serv&#233;s aux handicap&#233;s... JAMAIS  (par contre, &#231;a va pas &#234;tre &#233;vident de passer &#231;a sur ma note de frais...)




J'ai un pote qui s'est fait avoir aussi comme &#231;a, je me suis bien foutu de sa gueule car lui s'&#233;tait pire, il mordait de moiti&#233; sur la place, donc pour lui c'&#233;tait moins grave et il est rest&#233; bien 1 heure  Sauf que la vieille qui est handicap&#233;e, elle habite en face de la place, sa fen&#234;tre donne dessus, genre tu te gares, elle tire le rideau et hop elle appelle les keufs :mouais::rateau: Et ouai c'est con hein.... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui s'est fait avoir aussi comme ça, je me suis bien foutu de sa gueule car lui s'était pire, il mordait de moitié sur la place, donc pour lui c'était moins grave et il est resté bien 1 heure  Sauf que la vieille qui est handicapée, elle habite en face de la place, sa fenêtre donne dessus, genre tu te gares, elle tire le rideau et hop elle appelle les keufs :mouais::rateau: Et ouai c'est con hein.... :love:



Ptain vieille et handicapé... Il y en a qui cumule... (comment veux tu, comment veux tu que je...)  

Manquerait plus qu'elle fasse des photos en + ...  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (7 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> [...] Sauf que la vieille qui est handicapée, elle habite en face de la place, sa fenêtre donne dessus, genre tu te gares, elle tire le rideau et hop elle appelle les keufs :mouais::rateau: Et ouai c'est con hein.... :love:



Et la vieille?? Elle n'a pas eu d'amende elle pour avoir appeller la police juste pour ça??  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Et la vieille?? Elle n'a pas eu d'amende elle pour avoir appeller la police juste pour ça??  :hein:



Mais non, au contraire, elle touche 15% :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Et la vieille?? Elle n'a pas eu d'amende elle pour avoir appeller la police juste pour ça??  :hein:





Bah franchement moi à son âge, avec son handicap, je fais pareil, marre des cons qui se garent sur les places handicapés quoi. :rateau: Bon si elle interpellait les gens ça serait mieux je pense mais avec tout ce qu'elle voit à la télé, elle doit avoir peur de se prendre un coup de tronche dans la gueule.  

Nan moi à sa place, j'aurais un fusil à canon scié, genre caché derrière le rideau et là dès que la personne se gare sur MA place handicapée, bah je tire un peu le rideau avec le bout de mon fusil et je l'interpelle avec 3 coups contre la vitre, je pense que ça devrait être assez dissuasif, et si ça suffit pas j'enlève mon dentier et je souris.


----------



## Grug (7 Février 2007)

deconseil du jour : se couper &#224; l'index juste avant une charrette&#8230; en plus c'est hyper dur de floudre sur macg&#233; sans utiliser ce doigt :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (7 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> en plus c'est hyper dur de floudre sur macgé sans utiliser ce doigt :rateau:



C'est ça ta charrette ?  

Sans compter qu'en ayant pas changé l'eau de ton aquarium depuis une semaine, tu risques la septicémie. :rateau:


----------



## meskh (7 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> C'est ça ta charrette ?
> 
> Sans compter qu'en ayant pas changé l'eau de ton aquarium depuis une semaine, tu risques la septicémie. :rateau:



Voire l'amputation  et la tu disparaitrais .... pouf


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Voire l'amputation  et *la tu disparaitrais* .... pouf




:rateau:


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah franchement moi à son âge, avec son handicap, je fais pareil, marre des cons qui se garent sur les places handicapés quoi.



Pour les cons qui se garent sur les places d'handicapés je suis d'accord... C'est juste le principe de déranger la police pour ça qui m'embête.. :hein: 


Quand j'étais petit, avec mon frère, on se cachait en haut d'un arbre et on notait toute les plaques d'immatriculations des voitures qui ne mettaient pas leur cligonants pour tourner dans la résidence  .
Si comme dit Pascal on touche 15%, il faut que je retrouve les carnets et que je les améne à la police  
Voilà messieurs les policiers, des numéros de plaque de voitures qui n'ont pas mis leur cligno pour tourner entre 1989 et 1991


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> C'est juste le principe de d&#233;ranger la police pour &#231;a qui m'emb&#234;te.. :hein:



Ca les occupe.









:rateau:


----------



## EtVlan (8 Février 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour: Articulez comme il faut pour bien vous faire comprendre.

Il faut dire: 

J'aimerais une escalope avec une petite salade

et non

J'aimerais une escalade avec une petite sal0pe


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour: Articulez comme il faut pour bien vous faire comprendre.
> 
> Il faut dire:
> 
> ...



haaaa... l'humour canadien...  :rateau: 







  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> haaaa... l'humour canadien...  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et vlan ouai.


----------



## EtVlan (8 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> haaaa... l'humour canadien...




Québécois s'il te plait...


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Février 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Qu&#233;b&#233;cois s'il te plait...



:rateau:


Et tu as des contrep&#232;terie ?


----------



## EtVlan (8 Février 2007)

Non, pas de personnelles...


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : contrep&#233;ter plus haut que son Q.I.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Non, pas de personnelles...



D&#233;conseil du jour : suivre un qu&#233;b&#233;cois sur un terrain glissant sans avoir install&#233; l'&#233;quipement ad&#233;quat


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

Tomber malade pendant ses révisions d'examens.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Février 2007)

se tordre la cheville et avoir le pied gonfl&#233; quand on est d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233; commercial dans un magasin :sick:


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

prendre un jour de cong&#233; quand il y a gr&#232;ve&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> prendre un jour de congé quand il y a grève



Ne pas manifester alors qu'on est en congé, qu'on s'aperçoit qu'il y a grève et que de toute façon on ne peut rien faire d'autre


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

prendre un jour de cong&#233; quand il pleut &#224; verse&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> prendre un jour de congé quand il pleut à verse



Vouloir prendre un drapeau à un cégétiste, pendant une manif, juste pour se protéger de la pluie tout en chantant "Le fric, c'est chic ! Le medef, je kiffe !".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> prendre un jour de congé quand il pleut à verse




c'est où?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vouloir prendre un drapeau à un cégétiste, pendant une manif, juste pour se protéger de la pluie tout en chantant "Le fric, c'est chic ! Le medef, je kiffe !".




Arlette: sors de ce corps


----------



## Lila (8 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> prendre un jour de cong&#233; quand il y a gr&#232;ve&#8230;





starmac a dit:


> prendre un jour de cong&#233; quand il pleut &#224; verse&#8230;




..le d&#233;conseil de la fonction publique du jour :

...prendre un jour de cong&#233; sur le compte 2007 alors qu'on &#224; pas sold&#233; les RTT 2006...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2007)

secouer une bouteille de jus d'orange pour remuer la pulpe et se rendre rapidement compte qu'on a oublié de remettre le bouchon...:rateau:


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> secouer une bouteille de jus d'orange pour remuer la pulpe et se rendre rapidement compte qu'on a oublié de remettre le bouchon...:rateau:


pas tr&#232;s safe


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> pas très safe



essaye avec la bière, c'est encore mieux.


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour (peut &#234;tre m&#234;me de l'ann&#233;e) : Mettre du Gasoil dans son scooter qui tourne au 95 "normalement".

Il avait bien l'air d'un con le pauvre avec sa chiotte de 125


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2007)

Déconsil automobile: mettre du liquide dans le radiateur de la voiture avant de faire 600 bornes et oublier de remettre le bouchon sur le radiateur...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconsil automobile: mettre du liquide dans le radiateur de la voiture avant de faire 600 bornes et oublier de remettre le bouchon sur le radiateur...



Ça m'est arrivé mais pas sur 600 bornes ...
T'a pété ton joint de culasse ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2007)

non heureusement...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> non heureusement...



Alors t'as une bonne bagnole


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour:

Laisser les enfants tout seul avec leur grand-papa à la maison pendant une heure ..


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour: TP de Chimie

Mettre un Mentos à la menthe dans une bouleille de Coca Light !! 

conseil : en exterieur, sinon ménage


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: TP de Chimie
> 
> Mettre un Mentos à la menthe dans une bouleille de Coca Light !!
> 
> conseil : en exterieur, sinon ménage



mouahaha! j'ai essayé l'autre jour avec mon père, on s'est fendu la gueule! 

[YOUTUBE]hKoB0MHVBvM[/YOUTUBE]

non, mais ça a quand même pas donné ça hein...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2007)

Répondre à ce mail que tu attendais depuis si longtemps... SI, tu sais très bien le boxon que cela va mettre... Hiroshima à coté, c'est un pétard mouillé... Ptain, pète toi plutôt la jambe....  :hein:


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mouahaha! j'ai essayé l'autre jour avec mon père, on s'est fendu la gueule!
> 
> 
> 
> non, mais ça a quand même pas donné ça hein...




si si 

mais tout cela vient de la triste mort d'un ado qui a mangé les deux, sans savoir qu'il y avait des effets secondaires :afraid: ce n'est que plus tard que les chimistes se sont rendus compte que le mélange créé donnait lieu ç ça  imaginez la tronche l'estomac


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconsil automobile: mettre du liquide dans le radiateur de la voiture avant de faire 600 bornes et oublier de remettre le bouchon sur le radiateur...





odré a dit:


> Ça m'est arrivé mais pas sur 600 bornes ...
> T'a pété ton joint de culasse ?



Confondre le voyant de température avec le voyant d'usure des plaquettes. Dans un cas tu risques l'accident, dans l'autre le pétage du joint de culasse.
Dans mon cas, solution deux.


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Confondre le voyant de température avec le voyant d'usure des plaquettes.



Et c'est là que je réalise quelle chance j'ai de rouler en bonne vieille petite diesel de 1995 : y'a si peu de choses dans le moteur qu'aucun voyant n'est nécessaire .

Je m'en remets donc aux bruits variables de mon automobile pour déterminer si oui ou non elle nécessite des soins. Au fait, ça se change le liquide du radiateur? Bah merde, j'ai jamais fait ça moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non, mais ça a quand même pas donné ça hein...



Et sur un humain qui joue au ballon sauteur, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

Boire du cointreau en d&#233;gustant du chocolat.
Non seulement tu sais pas o&#249; tu vas t'arreter, mais rapidement tu sais plus o&#249; tu as commenc&#233;.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Boire du cointreau en d&#233;gustant du chocolat.
> Non seulement tu sais pas o&#249; tu vas t'arreter, mais rapidement tu sais plus o&#249; tu as commenc&#233;.



j'&#233;tais en train de me dire la m&#234;me chose... avec de la vodka... et sans chocolat... :rateau: 

Et pas moyen de me p&#233;ter cette jambe...


----------



## Melounette (9 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vouloir prendre un drapeau &#224; un c&#233;g&#233;tiste, pendant une manif, juste pour se prot&#233;ger de la pluie tout en chantant "Le fric, c'est chic ! Le medef, je kiffe !".


Viens jamais dans une manif intermittents. M&#234;me moi je pourrais pas te sauver.:rateau:

Dans le m&#234;me genre des deux autres au-dessus : ouvrir une tablette de chocolat et se dire qu'on ne va manger que 4 carr&#233;s...&#231;a marche p&#244;.


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> si si
> 
> mais tout cela vient de la triste mort d'un ado qui a mang&#233; les deux, sans savoir qu'il y avait des effets secondaires :afraid: ce n'est que plus tard que les chimistes se sont rendus compte que le m&#233;lange cr&#233;&#233; donnait lieu &#231; &#231;a  imaginez la tronche l'estomac



Mais non  
C'est encore une l&#233;gende urbaine &#231;a 
Ca ne lui a pas fait exploser l'estomac, par contre si il &#233;tait constip&#233;, ben il ne l'est plus :affraid: 

Ne pas essayer &#224; la maison!


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ca ne lui a pas fait explosé l'estomac, par contre si il était constipé, ben il ne l'est plus :affraid:
> 
> Ne pas essayer à la maison!




Contre la constipation c'est pratique....  on se met au dessus des Wc et hop  :rateau: 

Ah.... le coca finalement ça sert a tout ... entre détartrer une bouilloire etc... 


Par contre j'aimerai l'avis d'un médecin pour voir s  il peut y avoir des conséquences graves hormis des maux de ventres les heures suivant l'expérience?


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2007)

*d&#233;conseil de la nuit :*
croire tous les mails que l&#8217;on re&#231;oit et surtout ne jamais consulter _hoaxbuster_


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> *déconseil de la nuit :*
> croire tous les mails que lon reçoit et surtout ne jamais consulter _hoaxbuster_



pourquoi tu mets le lien alors ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> *déconseil de la nuit :*
> croire tous les mails que lon reçoit et surtout ne jamais consulter _hoaxbuster_



déconseil du jour : 
répondre à un mail que je viens de recevoir, en disant que c'est une connerie et que tout le monde devrait consulter hoaxbuster ou hoaxkiller avant de faire suivre les chaines à la con 

La personne peut mal le prendre...


----------



## al02 (9 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La personne peut mal le prendre...



Si c'est un beauf, oui !


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ne pas essayer à la maison!



Non, là, c'est plus drole du tout, il a l'air d'être dans un sale état...


Déconseil du jour: rester devant MacG en ayant oublié de fermer la fenêtre... fait froid du coup...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Contre la constipation c'est pratique....  on se met au dessus des Wc et hop  :rateau:
> 
> Ah.... le coca finalement ça sert a tout ... entre détartrer une bouilloire etc...
> 
> ...



Moi, j'en achetais régulièrement, avant ... quand le joint spi de ma boite de vitesse fuyait, je rinçais mon embrayage avec, et je pouvais faire 100 Km sans qu'il patine*. :rateau:




(*) Authentique, j'ai fait ça pendant un mois et demi sur ma Simca 1100 TI au début des années 80, le temps de trouver le courage et le temps de démonter ma boite, 1,5 l de Coca aux 100 Km !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Non, là, c'est plus drole du tout, il a l'air d'être dans un sale état...



En tout cas, son manque évident de neurones n'engendrera pas de mal de tête... :sleep:  

Triomphe connerie, le monde est vraiment à tes pieds....


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2007)

traverser une manif de la Poste ne les traitant de feignasses...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> traverser une manif de la Poste ne les traitant de feignasses...



"Bougez avec la poste"


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Si c'est un beauf, oui !


On m'a d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu "mais je fais suivre quand m&#234;me parce que c'est rigolo  et tout le monde y croit" :mouais: perso je trouve &#231;a assez naze :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> traverser une manif de la Poste ne les traitant de feignasses...



Bah c'est l'exception de vérité.... et comme la vérité dérange   :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2007)

le mot v&#233;rit&#233; dans ta bouche fait vomir&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Bah c'est l'exception de vérité.... et comme la vérité dérange   :rateau:


C'est une assertion gratuite, ça... comme bien d'autres...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> On m'a déjà répondu "mais je fais suivre quand même parce que c'est rigolo  et tout le monde y croit" :mouais: perso je trouve ça assez naze :rateau:



Ce que je fais aussi dans ce cas, c'est de répondre à tous en plaçant une super chaine : 

Je veux remercier tous mes ami(e)s qui m'ont envoyé des e-mails chaînes pendant toutes ces années.

Car, grâce à votre bonté,

1. J'ai arrêté de boire du Coca depuis que j'ai découvert que ça sert à enlever les taches de tartre dans le WC !

2. Je ne vais plus au cinéma tellement j'ai peur de m'asseoir sur une aiguille infectée par le virus du SIDA !

3. Je pue car je ne mets plus de déo qui peuvent provoquer le cancer !

4. Je ne stationne plus la voiture dans aucun parking car j'ai peur qu'on me donne un échantillon de parfum pour me droguer et puis me voler !

5. Je ne réponds plus au téléphone car on peut me demander d'appeler un numéro long et stupide et après je vais recevoir une facture infernale avec des appels en Ouganda, Singapore ou Tokyo !!

6. Je ne bois plus des boissons en canettes car je peux attraper une maladie des selles ou de l'urine de rat !

7. Quand je sors en boîte, je ne regarde aucune fille, même si elle est très belle car j'ai peur qu'elle m'emmène à l'hôtel et qu'elle me drogue pour après m'enlever un rein pour le revendre au marché noir !

8. J'ai versé aussi toutes mes économies sur le compte de Amy Bruce, une pauvre petite fille qui était malade à l'hôpital plus au moins 7000 fois.
(C'est drôle cette petite fille a toujours 8 ans depuis 1995...)

9. Mon GSM Nokia gratuit n'est jamais arrivé, ni les entrées que j'avais gagnées pour des vacances payées à Disneyland.

10. J'ai remis 21 fois la surboum que j'organise le jour ou je reçois ma caisse gratuite de "Veuve Clicquot" et les copains invités, me tirent tous la gueule.

A tous un GRAND MERCI !

IMPORTANT: Si tu n'envoies pas cet e-mail dans les prochaines 10 secondes, à au moins 1200 personnes, un oiseau va chier sur ta tête demain à 17h30


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> le mot vérité dans ta bouche fait vomir



C'est surtout que t'as encore trop bu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> le mot vérité dans ta bouche fait vomir


Parce que toi, t'attends qu'il parle ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce que je fais aussi dans ce cas, c'est de r&#233;pondre &#224; tous en pla&#231;ant une super chaine :
> 
> Je veux remercier tous mes ami(e)s qui m'ont envoy&#233; des e-mails cha&#238;nes pendant toutes ces ann&#233;es.
> 
> ...


Tiens, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u &#231;a dans ma bo&#238;te aux lettres. &#231;a sent le copier-coller.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2007)

J'avoue, c'est un copier-coll&#233; :rose:

mais au moins, ce "truc" m'a fait rire quand je l'ai re&#231;u la premiere fois, pas comme la plupart des autres...


----------



## two (9 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : organiser une f&#234;te surprise pour un coll&#232;gue quand on travaille dans la police


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

two a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : organiser une fête surprise pour un collègue quand on travaille dans la police


 

Sont graves ces ricains


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

two a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : organiser une fête surprise pour un collègue quand on travaille dans la police



on dirait un fake, vu comment ses "collègues" réagissent...


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

Regarde le petit logo en bas a droite de la vid&#233;o, ca te donnera la r&#233;ponse


----------



## nato kino (9 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4163427 a dit:
			
		

> Sont graves ces ricains



Good shot !!


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4163440 a dit:
			
		

> Regarde le petit logo en bas a droite de la vidéo, ca te donnera la réponse



south park ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Février 2007)

Mon 1er fil &#224; succ&#232;s   

Beaucoup plus que celui-ci par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si injustement ferm&#233; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Mon d&#233;conseille du jour donc : ne pas se doucher pendant 4 jours car on est sale c'est in&#233;vitable et on pue un peu, m&#234;me moi  :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mon 1er fil &#224; succ&#232;s
> 
> Beaucoup plus que celui-ci par exemple
> 
> ...



:rateau: 


heureusement qu'on n'a pas encore invent&#233; le deodorama sur macG


----------



## macaronique (10 Février 2007)

Laisser ses écouteurs branchés au Mac qui sert à réveiller


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

Ce d&#233;conseil est s&#251;rement valable dans d'autres domaines, mais je ne l'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; qu'en informatique. Toutefois, en informatique, voil&#224; pr&#232;s de vingt ans que je le v&#233;rifie (comme quoi, on apprend jamais :sick

"Utiliser un truc, une bidouille, pour gagner du temps sur l'ex&#233;cution d'une t&#226;che donn&#233;e"

&#199;a rate jamais, au lieu d'en gagner, on en perd ! :mouais:


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce déconseil est sûrement valable dans d'autres domaines, mais je ne l'ai vérifié qu'en informatique. Toutefois, en informatique, voilà près de vingt ans que je le vérifie (comme quoi, on apprend jamais :sick
> 
> "Utiliser un truc, une bidouille, pour gagner du temps sur l'exécution d'une tâche donnée"
> 
> Ça rate jamais, au lieu d'en gagner, on en perd ! :mouais:




tu penses aux raccourcis clavier ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2007)

En parlant des raccourcis claviers ...

D&#233;conseil du jour : confondre "Alt + shit + 5" avec "Pomme + shift + 5" pour ins&#233;rer une balise quand on vient de taper un &#233;norme post sur le forum vBulletin


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4164410 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant des raccourcis claviers ...
> 
> Déconseil du jour : confondre "Alt + shit + 5" avec "Pomme + shift + 5" pour insérer une balise quand on vient de taper un énorme post sur le forum vBulletin



C'est quoi au juste "shit" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> tu penses aux raccourcis clavier ?



Pas du tout, je pense &#224; ce qu'on entreprend en se disant "Je vais faire comme &#231;a, &#231;a ira plus vite" :mouais:



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4164410 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant des raccourcis claviers ...
> 
> D&#233;conseil du jour : confondre "Alt + shit + 5" avec "Pomme + shift + 5" pour ins&#233;rer une balise quand on vient de taper un &#233;norme post sur le forum vBulletin





CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est quoi au juste "shit" ?



Autre deconseil : "Se l&#233;cher les doigts quand on a appuy&#233; sur la touche shit"


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2007)

esp&#233;rer dormir quand on partage son lit avec quelqu'un qui a la gastro.


----------



## JPTK (10 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> espérer dormir quand on partage son lit avec quelqu'un qui a la gastro.



Pense à bâcher le lit aussi :rateau:


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pense à bâcher le lit aussi :rateau:



trop tard

pour les détails graveleux, je n'avais pas pensé à mettre une charlotte avant d'aller me coucher


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2007)

Essayer de voir ce que &#231;a fait quand on mets un pic-cure-dents dans un casse-noix et d'appuyer


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Essayer de voir ce que ça fait quand on mets un pic-cure-dents dans un casse-noix et d'appuyer



Borgne ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2007)

A 20cm pr&#232;s


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Essayer de voir ce que ça fait quand on mets un pic-cure-dents dans un casse-noix et d'appuyer



Arrête de faire l'andouille avec tes petits frères


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2007)

Nannan c'&#233;tait tout seul 

Non, je ne suis pas autiste


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

Les conflits familiaux dehors


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Les conflits familiaux dehors



*...

Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2007)

Tu es son père ?


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> secouer une bouteille de jus d'orange pour remuer la pulpe et se rendre rapidement compte qu'on a oublié de remettre le bouchon...:rateau:



Pire, oublier de secouer la bouteille, n'avoir que dans son verre un simili de flotte orangatre, remettre (mal) le bouchon et secouer rageusement.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *...
> 
> Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
> *





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu es son p&#232;re ?





P&#232;re   :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2007)

Traiter la grippe par le mépris. WE sous la couette assuré, mais pas comme prévu


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu es son père ?



Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ????? :affraid:


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ????? :affraid:



Les points d'interrogation sont évidemment de trop.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2007)

Puisque tu le dis


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Chercher son père sur un Forum de pommes


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : Chercher son père sur un Forum de pommes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Février 2007)

Tu laggues ?


----------



## macaronique (11 Février 2007)

En parlant des raccourcis claviers...

Essayer de tout sélectionner après avoir passé du clavier suisse ou américain au clavier français.

(les touches Q et A sont échangées. )


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu laggues ?



Pervers


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : continuer à jouer au con en vélo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2007)

Bien fait pour sa gueule de con &#224; ce con...


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2007)

Y voulait aller où ?


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Y voulait aller où ?



dans le mur.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : continuer à jouer au con en vélo



Il n'avait qu'à mettre çà ceinture


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : sortir avec quelqu'un de sa propre fac et la voir tous les jours ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

T'as qu'&#224; faire du v&#233;lo.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : sortir avec quelqu'un de sa propre fac et la voir tous les jours ...


T'as pas de gonzesse tu nous les p&#232;tes...
T'as une gonzesse tu nous les p&#232;tes...
T'as "que" 2000 euros &#224; foutre dans du matos, tu nous les p&#232;tes...

Tain, oui, fais du v&#233;lo. Ou va au cinoche, lis des bouquins, chaipas moi, mais arr&#234;te de nous emmerder avec tes soucis &#224; deux balles, l&#224;, regarde autre chose que ton nombril, ou arr&#234;te au moins de nous bassiner avec...


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : sortir avec quelqu'un de sa propre fac et la voir tous les jours ...


 
Euh... C'est ou le soucis la dedans ? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167337 a dit:
			
		

> Euh... C'est ou le soucis la dedans ? :mouais: :mouais:


Laisse b&#233;ton, y'a rien &#224; comprendre.


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as pas de gonzesse tu nous les p&#232;tes...
> T'as une gonzesse tu nous les p&#232;tes...
> T'as "que" 2000 euros &#224; foutre dans du matos, tu nous les p&#232;tes...
> 
> Tain, oui, fais du v&#233;lo. Ou va au cinoche, lis des bouquins, chaipas moi, mais arr&#234;te de nous emmerder avec tes soucis &#224; deux balles, l&#224;, regarde autre chose que ton nombril, ou arr&#234;te au moins de nous bassiner avec...


 
Quitter la fac est un bon conseil sinon


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167341 a dit:
			
		

> Quitter la fac est un bon conseil sinon


Ah ouais pas con. 

Et brasser des parpaings toute la journ&#233;e.
Une saine occupation qui &#233;vite de penser &#224; des conneries.


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Moi tu sais, j'aime rendre service, si ca peut l'aider


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : sortir avec quelqu'un de sa propre fac et la voir tous les jours ...



C'est pas plutôt "se faire jeter" par quelqu'un de sa propre fac ?   

Parce que "sortir avec" et "la voir tous les jours" je vois pas où est le problème... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour: être heureux. T'ain ce que c'est chiant.


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : sortir avec quelqu'un de sa propre fac et la voir tous les jours ...


 


non, franchement c'est vrai que c'est super chiant de voir la personne qu'on aime tous les jours. Vaut mieux la voir toutes les 5 semaines, c'est vraiment plus cool


----------



## two (13 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : laisser tomber sa cl&#233; de voiture et et voulant la rattraper l'expulser sous la voiture (bien au milieu donc pas plus facilement accessible d'un cot&#233; que de l'autre) alors que l'on a mis son beau costard et que l'on limite &#224; la bourre pour un rendez vous super important...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4167353 a dit:
			
		

>



C'est toi?! 


_Je comprends mieux... 
_


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: être heureux. T'ain ce que c'est chiant.


 
Ouais moi j'ai arreté aussi, je m'ennuyais


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : sortir avec quelqu'un de sa propre fac et la voir tous les jours ...


ben tu sais pas ce que tu veux toi alors  y a quelques mois tu nous demandais conseil justement pour sortir avec :mouais: faudrait savoir  :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: ne pas aller regarder dans la boite aux lettres si la cl&#233; de la chambre &#224; lessive (que l'on souhaite si ardemment depuis le soir d'avant) y est... &#224; tout hasard hein...

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4167361 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil du jour: ne pas aller regarder dans la boite aux lettres si la cl&#233; de la chambre &#224; lessive (que l'on souhaite si ardemment depuis le soir d'avant) y est...
> 
> :rateau:


 
T'es tomb&#233;e sur une lettre de rupture d'un mec avec qui tu sortais dans ta fac ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Ah ben tiens, j'en ai un marrant.

Le déconseil : 
- Allumer le gaz pour faire sa bouffe, sans vérifier avec les petits dessins qu'on allume le bon feu.
- Attendre comme un con devant sa casserole, en se demandant "pourquoi diable cette satanée bouffe ne chauffe pas, alors que ça sent le brulé, ça cuit qu'en-dessous ou quoi?"
- Se rendre compte un tout petit peu tard que si la bouffe n'a toujours pas commencé à chauffer, la spatule en bois, elle, a bien pris feu comme il faut.


Par contre le bon conseil du jour : s'en rendre compte JUSTE AVANT que la manche de son pull ne prenne feu aussi.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167359 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais moi j'ai arreté aussi, je m'ennuyais



C'est plus agréable de faire chier les gens.

Un boulot à plein temps.


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Février 2007)

ouais, 14.29 messages par jour...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, j'en ai un marrant.
> 
> Le déconseil :
> - Allumer le gaz pour faire sa bouffe, sans vérifier avec les petits dessins qu'on allume le bon feu.
> ...



Surmené en ce moment? 

Deviens heureux.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

je suis limite aussi distraite que Bobby, je ne dirait rien  

(heureusement que se sont des plaques et pas un gaz chez moi  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (heureusement que se sont des plaques et pas un gaz chez moi  )



Ca marche aussi.
Tu peux te tromper de plaque et attendre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je suis limite aussi distraite que Bobby, je ne dirait rien
> 
> (heureusement que se sont des plaques et pas un gaz chez moi  )


C'est chiant ces trucs l&#224;, hein?
Ca s'&#233;teint pas tout seul, oblig&#233; d'y penser par soi-m&#234;me. N'importe quoi. 

Il y a peu j'ai laiss&#233; un bruleur allum&#233; toute une apr&#232;s-midi...

Sympa, quand ta copine rentre le soir, tu te fais engueuler comme un m&#244;me de 12 ans, et tu fais "oui, oui, je l'ferai pus" en baissant la t&#234;te.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca marche aussi.
> Tu peux te tromper de plaque et attendre.


ouais je sais mais &#231;a t'&#233;vite de cramer trop vite la spatule en bois  


@ Bobby : je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre prudente et pas laisser les plaques tourner au cas o&#249; le chat aurait la mauvaise id&#233;e d'y sauter :mouais: :sick: (la petite b&#234;te grimpe sur tout  )


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est chiant ces trucs l&#224;, hein?
> Ca s'&#233;teint pas tout seul, oblig&#233; d'y penser par soi-m&#234;me. N'importe quoi.
> 
> Il y a peu j'ai laiss&#233; un bruleur allum&#233; toute une apr&#232;s-midi...
> ...


 
Ca marche aussi avec la poubelle que dans la pr&#233;cipitation du d&#233;part vers le boulot tu as n&#233;gligeament oubli&#233; et que ta femme rentre avant toi du taf 



			
				ModernChose a dit:
			
		

> @ Bobby : je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre prudente et pas laisser les plaques tourner au cas o&#249; le chat aurait la mauvaise id&#233;e d'y sauter :mouais:


Moi je les laisse sauter une fois dessus. t'es sur qu'il sera plus tent&#233; d'y aller apr&#232;s.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est chiant ces trucs là, hein?
> Ca s'éteint pas tout seul, obligé d'y penser par soi-même. N'importe quoi.



Achète des trucs à inductions machins choses. 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> @ Bobby : je préfère être prudente et pas laisser les plaques tourner au cas où le chat aurait la mauvaise idée d'y sauter :mouais: :sick: (la petite bête grimpe sur tout  )



Mets y des tampons sur les papattes.


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

Se coincer l'index dans la porte, &#224; la faveur d'un coup de vent, surtout quand quelques jours avant on s'est entaill&#233; le majeur et qu'on est travailleur manuel&#8230;
m&#234;me pour floudre sur Macg&#233;, &#231;a devient compliqu&#233;.


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167392 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les laisse sauter une fois dessus. t'es sur qu'il sera plus tenté d'y aller après.



La valeur de l'expérience : je suis d'accord avec toi.

D'ailleurs, si je n'avais jamais conduit de mobylette les yeux fermés je n'aurais jamais su comment ça fait.


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Se coincer l'index dans la porte, à la faveur d'un coup de vent, surtout quand quelques jours avant on s'est entaillé le majeur et qu'on est travailleur manuel
> même pour floudre sur Macgé, ça devient compliqué.


 
Mets des moufles


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167392 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les laisse sauter une fois dessus. t'es sur qu'il sera plus tenté d'y aller après.



en même temps c'est meilleur si tu prends le temps d'enlever la peau avant la cuisson.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> en même temps c'est meilleur si tu prends le temps d'enlever la peau avant la cuisson.



Pas d'accord. 
Avec la peau, ça garde mieux l'arôme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Se coincer l'index dans la porte, &#224; la faveur d'un coup de vent, surtout quand quelques jours avant on s'est entaill&#233; le majeur et qu'on est travailleur manuel&#8230;
> m&#234;me pour floudre sur Macg&#233;, &#231;a devient compliqu&#233;.


Ah ouais &#231;a m'en rappelle une &#231;a : 

- Se pointer un soir chez des potes, saoul comme un cochon.
- Rester debout dans l'encadrement de la porte, nonchalamment appuy&#233; d'une main &#224; la charni&#232;re de la porte.
- Glisser ses doigts, dans la charni&#232;re, entre la porte et le mur, par reflexe, comme &#231;a, sans s'en rendre compte, parce que "qu'est-ce qu'on rigole les mecs"
- Regarder un des potes raconter une histoire, et essayer de repousser la porte parce qu'elle le g&#234;ne pour faire ses grands gestes.
- Le regarder forcer sur la porte comme un &#226;ne car il y a une r&#233;sistance, et rigoler comme un con sans se rendre compte (anesth&#233;si&#233; qu'on est par l'alcool et les stup&#233;fiants) que la r&#233;sistance en question sont ses propres doigts.

- Et enfin : attendre le moment ou tout le monde entend un "crac" bizarre pour se demander ce qui bloque et se mettre &#224; chercher... :rateau: 

(Bon, j'ai eu du bol, il y a eu un grand crac mais rien n'a &#233;t&#233; cass&#233;. Petit miracle domestique)


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : continuer à faire le con alors que l'on a déjà plus de 20 points d'infraction.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167337 a dit:
			
		

> Euh... C'est ou le soucis la dedans ? :mouais: :mouais:



quand on se sépare avec la dite personne et que après elle vous tue du regard tous les jours , c pas vraiment évident :sleep: 

C tout :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

D'ailleurs dans le registre "doigts" j'en ai une autre super, niveau "championnat du monde" 

Ne jamais, JAMAIS chercher &#224; reculer sa voiture, contact coup&#233;, &#224; la pompe &#224; essence...


J'explique : 

Un jour je me pointe en speed &#224; une pompe pour faire le plein.
Je m'arr&#234;te un peu trop loin par rapport &#224; la pompe, et je m'en rends compte quand le contact est d&#233;j&#224; coup&#233;.
J'ouvre donc la porti&#232;re, pose le pied gauche &#224; terre, et tout en tenant la porte PAR LE BORD EXTERIEUR, je pousse du pied pour faire reculer la voiture.
La voiture recule, j'entends un grand CRAC et elle se met &#224; repartir dans l'autre sens.

La je comprends que j'ai "un peu" trop recul&#233;, que ma porti&#232;re est entr&#233;e en contact avec le pylone central de la pompe et a rebondi dessus...
Sauf qu'entre la tranche de la porti&#232;re et la pompe, il y avait mes doigts... :rateau:

C'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'ai vu mes os. :casse:
Et ce jour l&#224; je partais en studio pour enregistrer un 4 titres... Ah, souvenirs de jeunesse.


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ce jour là je partais en studio pour enregistrer un 4 titres...



De l'interêt d'avoir deux mains gauches !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> De l'interêt d'avoir deux mains gauches !


C'est surtout l&#224; que tu comprends l'int&#233;r&#234;t du multipistes : pouvoir faire ses prises deux mois apr&#232;s tout le monde.


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as qu'à faire du vélo.


_
*déconseil d'hier : *se dire que parce que tu as le vent de face en descente  quand tu vas au travail en vélo, tu l'auras dans le dos au retour de ton travail
et s'apercevoir que t'es quand même en Bretagne et que quoique tu fasses tu auras le vent dans la gueule et que la montée te sciera les jambes 

  
_


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseil de l'&#233;t&#233; 2005 : tenter d'enlever des copeaux de bois quand la scie circulaire tourne encore.


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2007)

Encore une histoire de doigts  


Déconseil du jour: Attraper un petit chaton sauvage (pourtant pas plus gros que le poing) avec la main, pour le sortir du moteur de la voiture où il s'était caché... :hein:  
Ca a des dents TRES pointues ces petites bêtes... :affraid: Du coup il a réussi à trouer le bout de mon doigt de part en part! Même l'ongle! :rateau: 

La prochaine fois je me contenterai de klaxonner  

_(non je n'allumerai pas le moteur, non!  )_


----------



## two (13 Février 2007)

y vas avoir une crise cardiaque le pauvre ...


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

two a dit:


> y vas avoir une crise cardiaque le pauvre ...



et fera "scrutch" dans la courroie... 

dommage, il était propre le moteur...


----------



## fredintosh (13 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : démarrer en trombe son scooter parce qu'on est pressé sans avoir pensé à enlever l'antivol sur la roue...  

_Outre un grand sentiment de ridicule sur le coup (on vérifie si personne n'a vu la scène et on essaye de rester digne), le plus dur, c'est après : essayer d'enlever l'antivol quand il s'est bien coincé entre la roue et le disque du frein...
_


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2007)

C'est juste une impression, ou vous n'êtes _réellement_ pas très fufute ?!


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

*d&#233;conseil de "j'ai dix ans et je me la p&#234;te sur mon v&#233;lo de course tout neuf" :*

arriver au feu avec les cale pieds serr&#233;s &#224; toc.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est juste une impression, ou vous n'êtes _réellement_ pas très fufute ?!


Depuis que j'ai fait voyager mes _Prince_ de LU en soute, je ne jette plus la pierre.


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai fait voyager mes _Prince_ de LU en soute, je ne jette plus la pierre.



_Prince n'a jamais chanté au LU, ça se saurait ! 


et en plus il a un jet privé_


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4167719 a dit:
			
		

> _Prince n'a jamais chant&#233; au LU, &#231;a se saurait ! _
> 
> 
> _et en plus il a un jet priv&#233;&#8230;_


 
Pareil ca me dit rien Prince au Lu Pascalu


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

Désonseil de Rennes : 

- décider un dimanche soir d'après beuverie  de s'en aller quérir une boulangerie ouverte dans le centre de Rennes.
- la trouver, baver d'envie sur les pains et brioches que déjà on aperçoit.
- s'approcher, se rapprocher...
- être arrêtée dans son élan par une porte vitrée coulissante qu'on avait pas vu, tant on fixait déjà les petits pains:love: .
- et PAF! K.O assuré. Nez en sang. Nez cassé .


- retourner bosser le lendemain au collège avec tous ces petits cons qui te disent "M'dame! m'dame! tu t'es fait péta?!":hein:


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Désonseil de Rennes :
> 
> - décider un dimanche soir d'après beuverie  de s'en aller quérir une boulangerie ouverte dans le centre de Rennes.
> - la trouver, baver d'envie sur les pains et brioches que déjà on aperçoit.
> ...


Effectivement c'est vraiment pas beau a voir


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167723 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil ca me dit rien Prince au Lu Pascalu


_
ya bien du Yann Tiersen et du Dominique A qui viennent boire des coups et des groupes de merde genre jazz manouche qui viennent mais Prince non, pourtant avec l'estrade, on pourrait le voir le Nabot de Minettes Polies 

ouch stephaaanie :casse:
_


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167729 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement c'est vraiment pas beau a voir



Depuis bien sûr, je suis à nouveau jolie comme tout*  :love: 

 

* et super modeste!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2007)

Bah tant que les &#233;l&#232;ves imitent pas le bruit d'une porte coulissante


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est juste une impression, ou vous n'êtes _réellement_ pas très fufute ?!



j'ai bien un réponse, mais je suis pas sur qu'elle plaise à tout le monde...


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah tant que les élèves imitent pas le bruit d'une porte coulissante


 
Zidane est très fort dans l'imitation d'une porte vitrée pour italien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah tant que les élèves imitent pas le bruit d'une porte coulissante



c'est quoi le bruit d'une porte coulissante ?? *Zzzzzziiiiiiiiip* ?? 

 :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167739 a dit:
			
		

> Zidane est très fort dans l'imitation d'une porte vitrée pour italien



Certes mais se faire cogner le plexus fait moins mal que se péter le pif! 

Quoique... c'est Zidane quand même...


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est quoi le bruit d'une porte coulissante ?? *Zzzzzziiiiiiiiip* ??
> 
> :rateau:


non, &#231;a c'est le bruit d'une braguette...

Un doux bruit &#224; l'oreille

mais qui peut faire un bon d&#233;conseil aussi (a&#239;e, a&#239;e)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'ailleurs dans le registre "doigts" j'en ai une autre super, niveau "championnat du monde"
> 
> Ne jamais, JAMAIS chercher à reculer sa voiture, contact coupé, à la pompe à essence...
> 
> ...



Nom de Doc, y'a moyen d'écouter?!? 
Allez Bobby, sois sympa. Toi qui sait si bien nous faire rire. 



Amok a dit:


> C'est juste une impression, ou vous n'êtes _réellement_ pas très fufute ?!



Je crois qu'une conclusion s'impose.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Ed, tu n'es qu'un malfaisant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ed, tu n'es qu'un malfaisant.


Fais pas ta mijor&#233;e et balance le son. J'ai toujours eu envie d'&#233;couter le ST adolescent de la rochelle.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fais pas ta mijor&#233;e et balance le son. J'ai toujours eu envie d'&#233;couter le ST adolescent de la rochelle.


Je sais pus ou je l'ai mis...


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fais pas ta mijorée et balance le son. J'ai toujours eu envie d'écouter le ST adolescent de la rochelle.



_en parlant de ça, t'as encore tes enregistrements toi ?     _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4167797 a dit:
			
		

> _en parlant de ça, t'as encore tes enregistrements toi ?     _


Bon, ben, euh. :rose:

Je suis pas l&#224;. 



Al&#232;m, t'es vraiment qu'une petite enflure de fenec.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Désonseil de Rennes :
> 
> - décider un dimanche soir d'après beuverie  de s'en aller quérir une boulangerie ouverte dans le centre de Rennes.
> - la trouver, baver d'envie sur les pains et brioches que déjà on aperçoit.
> ...



Ah, j'ai un autre déconseil de la même famille : "Foncer dans ce couloir sombre en direction de la sortie qu'on aperçoit au fond,sans allumer la minuterie".

Ça se termine par un gauffrage de tronche dans la glace à 45° placée juste à l'angle à 90° du couloir qu'on croyait rectiligne.

Bon, j'ai eu la chance de m'en tirer avec juste des bourdons dans la tête, et des zosiaux qui piaillaient en tournant autour :casse: :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## rezba (13 Février 2007)

Mon d&#233;conseil du jour :

Aller d&#233;jeuner l&#233;ger dans un petit resto, parce que y'a du boulot. Sortir l&#233;ger du petit resto, passer devant le grand resto gastro tenu par les copains, dire bonjour au patron, accepter son invitation &#224; boire un caf&#233;.
Ne pas savoir dire non &#224; l'invitation au digestif. Regarder la bouteille de poire mill&#233;sim&#233;e pos&#233;e sur la table. Regarder le liquide glac&#233; tourner dans les &#233;normes ballons. Se dire qu'on est bien, l&#224;, entre amis.


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mon déconseil du jour :
> 
> Aller déjeuner léger dans un petit resto, parce que y'a du boulot. Sortir léger du petit resto, passer devant le grand resto gastro tenu par les copains, dire bonjour au patron, accepter son invitation à boire un café.
> Ne pas savoir dire non à l'invitation au digestif. Regarder la bouteille de poire millésimée posée sur la table. Regarder le liquide glacé tourner dans les énormes ballons. Se dire qu'on est bien, là, entre amis.



Pour le coup, ça c'est un CONSEIL et pas un déconseil


----------



## two (13 Février 2007)

c'est pas un d&#233;conseil ca... c'est un truc a faire au moins une fois par semaine :bebe:


----------



## rezba (13 Février 2007)

On voit l&#224; que vous n'avez pas d'imp&#233;ratif de productivit&#233;, tous les deux.


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> On voit l&#224; que vous n'avez pas d'imp&#233;ratif de productivit&#233;, tous les deux.


&#231;a fait partie de l'observation de la culture en r&#233;gion non ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ça fait partie de l'observation de la culture en région non ?



Nan c'est vrai que pour la Bretagne


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168014 a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est vrai que pour la Bretagne



Nan, n'importe quoi lui 

C'est bien pire dans le sud!


----------



## vousti (13 Février 2007)

un chti:

se planquer derrière une porte battante pour surprendre un pote, et se pencher en avant pour regarder dans l'interstice pour voir si il arrive juste au moment où celui-ci arrive comme une balle de fusil.:hosto:

résultat: le cul parterre, et une belle marque du haut en bas du visage qui montre bien aux copains que tu sait te fendre la gueule


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

faire confiance a sa copine coiffeuse quand elle dit :

robi,  ta coupe a besoin d'un petit rafraîchissement , je te coupe juste les pointes  !!!


  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

vousti a dit:


> un chti:
> 
> se planquer derrière une porte battante pour surprendre un pote, et se pencher en avant pour regarder dans l'interstice pour voir si il arrive juste au moment où celui-ci arrive comme une balle de fusil.:hosto:
> 
> résultat: le cul parterre, et une belle marque du haut en bas du visage qui montre bien aux copains que tu sait te fendre la gueule



J'ai éclaté le nez d'un pote comme ca a l'université.

J'avais l'habitude d'ouvrir les portes de façon "rugueuse", j'ai pas vu qu'il etait derrière 
Il l'a pris en pleine poire, c'était pas beau a voir


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> faire confiance a sa copine coiffeuse quand elle dit :
> 
> robi,  ta coupe a besoin d'un petit rafraîchissement , je te coupe juste les pointes  !!!
> 
> ...


C'est pour cela que je ne fais confiance qu'en ma paire de ciseaux  

:love:


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> faire confiance a sa copine coiffeuse quand elle dit :
> 
> robi,  ta coupe a besoin d'un petit rafraîchissement , je te coupe juste les pointes  !!!
> 
> ...



Bien dit! Y'a pile un an, j'ai fait confiance à un ami d'ami (qui normalement sont vos amis, selon le proverbe, et bien là, que dalle! ). 
Même conseil que l'amie de Tatav, résultat : ma chevelure coupée aux 2 tiers! Une de ces tronches je vous jure! Et le gars qui en remettait une couche face à ma colère "attends Steph, faut triper, changer de look..." qui disait le type.  

Grrh! M'en fout je les couperai pu jamais.


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Février 2007)

Oublier d'acheter du parmesan, quand c'est l'ingrédient principal du plat... Hum...


----------



## fable (13 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : continuer &#224; jouer au con en v&#233;lo



MDR le laid  et je dis &#231;a pcq je vais aussi du BMX ^^ mais moi c'est pas les murs, c'est plutot apr&#232;s une figure quand tu reviens sur le v&#233;lo et que tu sais pas pq mais un de tes pieds qui comme par hasard se truc juste la o&#249; il faut pas... dans le retour de p&#233;dalier mais tibier kiffe :love: :rateau:

ui, j'ai un peu de retard sur le fil mais bon...


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2007)

vousti a dit:


> un chti:
> 
> se planquer derri&#232;re une porte battante pour surprendre un pote, et se pencher en avant pour regarder dans l'interstice pour voir si il arrive juste au moment o&#249; celui-ci arrive comme une balle de fusil.:hosto:
> 
> r&#233;sultat: le cul parterre, et une belle marque du haut en bas du visage qui montre bien aux copains que tu sait te fendre la gueule





Ah ouai j'en ai dans le genre  :

Se cacher dans un parloir dans une vieille chapelle bretonne en attendant ta copine et sa soeur, dans le but d'ouvrir la porte en gueulant et en leur faisant super peur. :rateau: 
Bilan des courses, elles sont pas entr&#233;s tout de suite dans la chapelle et c'est 1 couple de bien vieux qui sont rentr&#233;s genre vraiment pas press&#233;s de repartir et l&#224; j'&#233;tais partag&#233; entre 2 pens&#233;es... si je sortais du parloir dans cette chapelle bien sombre, y a un des 2 vieux voir les 2 qui allait canner c'est clair, et dans le meilleur des cas ils allaient me prendre pour un pervers... :rateau: Voyant qu'effectivement les vieux comptaient prendre leur temps, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; sortir et l&#224; j'ai dit "bonjour !" et du coup c'est bien pass&#233;, ils sont rest&#233;s un peu sto&#239;ques et moi je me suis &#233;clips&#233; un peu honteux :rose:


----------



## fable (13 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bien dit! Y'a pile un an, j'ai fait confiance à un ami d'ami (qui normalement sont vos amis, selon le proverbe, et bien là, que dalle! ).
> Même conseil que l'amie de Tatav, résultat : ma chevelure coupée aux 2 tiers! Une de ces tronches je vous jure! Et le gars qui en remettait une couche face à ma colère "attends Steph, faut triper, changer de look..." qui disait le type.
> 
> Grrh! M'en fout je les couperai pu jamais.


En lisant &#231;a, je suis alz chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui... un nouveau... je pense qu'il a pas gagn&#233; un client ajd


----------



## macaronique (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est la première fois que j'ai vu mes os. :casse:


Et la deuxième fois ? Tu as des déconseils ?


----------



## fredintosh (13 Février 2007)

Bah, faire une radio, c'est quand m&#234;me plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est juste une impression, ou vous n'&#234;tes _r&#233;ellement_ pas tr&#232;s fufute ?!



Ah tu parles de "nous" ... :rateau: 

*Ed bobby je veux entendre vos enregistrements !!!!!!!!
*


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Se lancer dans une actualisation-mizajoor-remplissage-classement-envoi de papiers pour les Assedic* alors qu'on pense &#224; autre chose.
> *&#199;a complique tout. *
> &#199;a dure vachement plus de temps que quand c'est le moment**.
> :sleep:
> ...



Tu connais la chanson : "Aaaaaaaassedics, je t'&#233;crirais de temps en temps, tu m'enverras mon viiiiirement ...." ?


----------



## Melounette (13 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Se lancer dans une actualisation-mizajoor-remplissage-classement-envoi de papiers pour les Assedic* alors qu'on pense &#224; autre chose.
> *&#199;a complique tout. *
> &#199;a dure vachement plus de temps que quand c'est le moment**.
> :sleep:
> ...


Ah..on est exactement dans la m&#234;me p&#233;riode. Moi &#231;a fait une semaine que je m'&#233;nerve dessus.

Bon sinon
D&#233;conseil du jour : Assister au d&#233;bat "Culture et Politique" au th&#233;&#226;tre de la Commune, et croire que des choses int&#233;ressantes vont &#234;tre dites, voir intelligentes, enfin un peu ce conviction quoi... Et que du concret va en ressortir.
L&#224; forc&#233;ment on est d&#233;&#231;us.


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2007)

_d&#233;conseil du jour :
ne jamais se servir du forum "arts graphiques" ni des discussions associ&#233;es au statut d&#8217;artiste ind&#233;pendant
_


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2007)

_bon&#8230; comme je suis de bonne humeur je d&#233;place tout &#231;a temporairement


c&#8217;est par l&#224; : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167235
_


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _d&#233;conseil du jour :
> ne jamais se servir du forum "arts graphiques" ni des discussions associ&#233;es au statut d&#8217;artiste ind&#233;pendant
> _


deconseil du jour :
Parler de deconseil pouvant &#234;tre trait&#233; sur igeneration&#8230;


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2007)

J'adoooore lire ce topic en rentrant du boulot le soir :love: :love: J'en pleure. Avec un spécial bravo à Pascal et son mirroir à 45° et à JPTK et son histoire de vieux dans la chapelle  




stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan, n'importe quoi lui
> 
> C'est bien pire dans le sud!



Là je suis d'accord! :affraid: On peut faire un sondage, combien parmis vous ont du vin rouge servis à volonté le midi dans leur cafet-cantine du boulot??  



Sinon j'ai besoin d'un déconseil....
Ils prévoient 30cm de chutes de neiges demain aprem :affraid:
Est ce que vous déconseillez ou pas d'aller au boulot


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Désonseil de Rennes :
> 
> - décider un dimanche soir d'après beuverie  de s'en aller quérir une boulangerie ouverte dans le centre de Rennes.
> - la trouver, baver d'envie sur les pains et brioches que déjà on aperçoit.
> ...




Faire confiance aux vitres de toute façon, c'est le déconseil du jour :rateau: 


Moi je marche vite aussi, je fonce pas forcément mais je fais de grands pas et avant je me méfiais pas des portes vitrées coulissantes comme on en trouve à l'entrée des magasins genre carrouf. Du coup tu fonces dessus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais des fois bah elles s'ouvrent pas... et là c'est le choc ! :casse: Je suis tombé sur le cul direct, un peu sonné mais sinon rien de cassé, même pas de bosses, ouf


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil p'tit dej : Mettre du jus d'orange a la place du lait pour faire un chocolat chaud... C'est po bon :rateau:


----------



## vousti (14 Février 2007)

nuit difficile?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168503 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil p'tit dej : Mettre du jus d'orange a la place du lait pour faire un chocolat chaud... C'est po bon :rateau:





vousti a dit:


> nuit difficile?



Ou Tetrabrick ambigu ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Hum.... 

Il n'est malheureusement pas possible de confondre les 2 briques  :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (14 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour :
Garder dans la main l'emballage d'un aliment tandis que l'autre main a jet&#233; l'aliment &#224; la poubelle.

_&#199;a ne m'est pas encore arriv&#233;, mais il s'en faut souvent de peu, la main &#224; 2 cm de poubelle._


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est pour cela que je ne fais confiance qu'en ma paire de ciseaux
> 
> :love:



_enfin, en même temps, faut qu'on te dise que 

ah ? faut pas ? _



odré a dit:


> *Ed bobby je veux entendre vos enregistrements !!!!!!!!*



_à qui on dit merci Ed ?     _


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

Déconseil d'un lointain passé: remplacer le café du matin par un doublé tartines/Baileys


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

c'est pour &#231;a que Justine t'as plaqu&#233;e ???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4168660 a dit:
			
		

> _enfin, en même temps, faut qu'on te dise que
> 
> ah ? faut pas ? _
> 
> ...


Et ben voil&#224;, on est pas dans la murde maintenant.


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et ben voilà, on est pas dans la murde maintenant.



_Service !!


  
_


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168503 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil p'tit dej : Mettre du jus d'orange a la place du lait pour faire un chocolat chaud... C'est po bon :rateau:


 
Dans le même genre: mettre du pastis à la place du whisky dans un Irish Coffe.
C'est infect.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans le même genre: mettre du pastis à la place du whisky dans un Irish Coffe.
> C'est infect.



Ah, le pastis, ça, j'y ai eu droit, mais c'était à la place du vin blanc, dans un kir :sick: Une horreur !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2007)

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168503 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil p'tit dej : Mettre du jus d'orange a la place du lait pour faire un chocolat chaud... C'est po bon :rateau:


je vais te donner un truc, pasque je t'aime bien  : *la couleur n'est pas la même*, le temps que ça chauffe, tes sens de nounours citadin doivent avoir le temps de s'éveiller suffisamment pour constater que blanc (le lait) et orange (la couleur) se marient mal, et ce sans avoir à te servir de ta langue. 
:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> je vais te donner un truc, pasque je t'aime bien : *la couleur n'est pas la même*, le temps que ça chauffe, tes sens de nounours citadin doivent avoir le temps de s'éveiller suffisamment pour constater que blanc (le lait) et orange (la couleur) se marient mal, et ce sans avoir à te servir de ta langue.
> :rateau:


 
Merci Bubule :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

Autre déconseil alcoolique: faire la fête avec des allemands et boire la même chose qu'eux: du pastis-coca...


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

Prendre une cuite, et changer le lange d'un bébé au réveil :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Prendre une cuite, et changer le lange d'un bébé au réveil :rateau: :rateau:



Ca doit grosso modo avoir la même couleur que ce que j'ai bu avec les allemands dont je parle au dessus... :rateau: :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4168660 a dit:
			
		

> _enfin, en même temps, faut qu'on te dise que
> 
> ah ? faut pas ? _



never mind...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

&#8211;en.culer une mouche alors que c'est un coll&#232;gue et que vous avez mal regard&#233;


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> &#8211;en.culer une mouche alors que c'est un coll&#232;gue et que vous avez mal regard&#233;


En voila un d&#233;conseil qui l'est bien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Prendre le cul d'un coll&#232;gue pour celui d'une mouche, faut vraiment avoir les yeux en forme de trous de pine


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2007)

faut arr&#234;ter la drogue hein l&#224; Super  :love:


----------



## joubichou (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> en.culer une mouche alors que c'est un collègue et que vous avez mal regardé



'Tain il t'en arrive des trucs:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Ouais... enfin il para&#238;t que maintenant le coll&#232;gue pour lui dire bonjour le matin il fait "BzzzBzzzz !" et un clin d'&#339;il !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> faut arrêter la drogue hein là Super  :love:



Il se fume lui même ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4168980 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... enfin il paraît que maintenant le collègue pour lui dire bonjour le matin il fait "BzzzBzzzz !" et un clin d'il !



Il est tellement à l'Ouest qu'il a répondu, mais dans un autre sujet.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

Se fendre d'un restau pour des nèfles...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il se fume lui même ? :rateau:


 
Se faire un cigare a moustache soit même faut etre vachement souple. :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Se faire un cigare a moustache soit même faut etre vachement souple. :rateau:


 
Ou se faire retirer des côtes


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : se faire retirer les c&#244;tes pour fumer le cigare.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Se faire un cigare a moustache soit même faut etre vachement souple. :rateau:



:love: :love: :love:  Je t'invite au restau?...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: Je t'invite au restau?...


Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez! 


 :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez!
> 
> 
> :love:


 

Roooh fait pas ta timide


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Ah tiens j'ai un déconseil de la St Valentin : 

Essayer de faire dans le cadeau original, qui va changer la vie de tous les jours, faire super plaisir et tout : acheter un robinet thermostatique à sa gonzesse :

- "Ah... Ben euh... merci..."

- "Ben quoi, je croyais que le robinet de la douche marchait mal, que tu t'ébouillantais tous les matins! Regarde c'est over cool, maintenant tu vas pouvoir rester des heures sous la douche, à température constante! Super, non?"

- "Ah mais nan c'est bon, j'avais trouvé la bonne température, pour la douche, ça fait au moins deux mois que j'ai plus ce problème"

:mouais:

La prochaine fois j'achète des fleurs et basta.


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> faire super plaisir : acheter un robinet thermostatique à sa gonzesse



Bobby est à peu près nul en tout, mais il y a un point sur lequel on ne peut le prendre en défaut : il sait comment s'y prendre avec les femmes.

Si je me souviens bien, l'année dernière tu avais offert un stylo bic vide ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bobby est à peu près nul en tout, mais il y a un point sur lequel on ne peut le prendre en défaut : il sait comment s'y prendre avec les femmes.
> 
> Si je me souviens bien, l'année dernière tu avais offert un stylo bic vide ?


 

A t'il pensé a un abonnement GSM sans téléphone ?


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> - "Ah... Ben euh... merci..."



Ceci étant, elle est charmante. Il y en a plus d'une qui t'aurait incrusté dans le front les mots "Hot" et "Cold" par imposition violente.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bobby est à peu près nul en tout, mais il y a un point sur lequel on ne peut le prendre en défaut : il sait comment s'y prendre avec les femmes.



Ah mais attention!
C'était pas le seul cadeau! 

Ya aussi une petite brosse pour se gratter le dos sous la douche... 

...


OK, je file chez le fleuriste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Ah non ! C'&#233;tait du parfum Bic&#174; vide. Et &#231;'aurait pu &#234;tre pire : il aurait pu en rester. Et quand je dis "pu", je m'comprends


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais attention!
> C'était pas le seul cadeau!
> 
> Ya aussi une petite brosse pour se gratter le dos sous la douche...
> ...


 
Tu m'attends Bobby, j'ai rien trouvé moi  (Véridique)


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169113 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'attends Bobby, j'ai rien trouvé moi  (Véridique)


Si tu vois un thermostatique pas cher, surtout, ne l'ach&#232;te pas!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

C'est quand la saint valentin ????


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

En attendant, voici mon d&#233;conseil du jour : 
Ne pas s'investir dans de lourds &#233;moluments lors de cette journ&#233;e de la Saint Valentin sans savoir si il y aura un "match retour".

Pour ce faire, je rappelle &#224; votre bon souvenir que si il y a un 14 f&#233;vrier dans l'ann&#233;e, il y a aussi un 20 avril ! 



> Tous les 14 f&#233;vrier, les hommes ont la chance de prouver leur amour &#224; leur tendre moiti&#233; en leur offrant des fleurs, du chocolat, des soupers aux chandelles, des spectacles, des films d'amour ou tout ce qu'une femme peut trouver de romantique.
> 
> Pour les gars, rien.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169108 a dit:
			
		

> A t'il pensé a un abonnement GSM sans téléphone ?



Plus ou moins : il a offert une carte SFR dont il avait pris soin de détacher la puce pour un usage personnel. Sa pauvre fiancée du moment a cru devenir folle en essayant d'insérer le plastique format Visa dans un vieil appareil qu'elle possédait. Ca lui a couté, de plus, une fortune en HotLine. "_Mais si, je vous assure : la carte est trop grande. C'est simple, elle ressemble a une carte bleue avec un trou carré au milieu_".


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si tu vois un thermostatique pas cher, surtout, ne l'achète pas!




"*Pas cher*" en plus !


J'imagine que depuis quelques années, tu dois aller draguer de plus en plus loin : localement elles doivent se refiler l'info : "celui là, si il te dit bonjour, tu ne réponds pas. Ou mieux : tu lui colle une beigne en disant: _tiens, c'est pour ta douche_" !


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4169118 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce faire, je rappelle à votre bon souvenir que si il y a un 14 février dans l'année, il y a aussi un 20 avril !



Et les 364 autres jours de l'année on appelle JPMiss, "l"homme sans côtes", pour faire la transition ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

363, la plupart du temps...


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Et m... grill&#233; par un con de corse  :love:


D&#233;conseil urgent : Insulter un corse, m&#234;me si cela parait fort bien plac&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

On s'amusait bien dans ta jeunesse &#224; regarder Oudini sur les champs de foire&#8230; Tant qu'on retombe pas dans le d&#233;sastre de la femme &#224; barbe&#8230; Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

Bon, tous les 4 ans ça fait 364...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, tous les 4 ans &#231;a fait 364...



Ah ! Tu vois ! 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4169135 a dit:
			
		

> On s'amusait bien dans ta jeunesse &#224; regarder Oudini sur les champs de foire&#8230; Tant qu'on retombe pas dans le d&#233;sastre de la femme &#224; barbe&#8230; Pourquoi pas ?




Tu sais ce qu'on te dit, ma jeunesse et moi ?!


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah ! Tu vois!


 
Tu peux remercier les 0.25 jours mit de côté chaque année qui sont soldés à la 4eme année. Sans ca, tu passais pour un sénile mon Amokichou :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "*Pas cher*" en plus !



Surtout qu'elle m'a dit : "En plus t'as du payer ça la peau du cul!" (Oui, elle a un côté très masculin). Et moi comme un con de répondre : "Ah non non, c'est une super occase, une fin de série y en avait plus que 5 à Leroy Merlin, ils étaient 3 fois moins chers que les autres"

  

(Oah c'est bon, elle a déjà eu un super arbre a chat géant, avec la brosse et le robinet ça fait 3 cadeaux over cool, ça ira bien. )


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (Oah c'est bon, elle a déjà eu un super arbre a chat géant, avec la brosse et le robinet ça fait 3 cadeaux over cool, ça ira bien. )


 
Je s'rais toi, je lésinerais pas sur le bouquet de fleur


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169143 a dit:
			
		

> Je s'rais toi, je lésinerais pas sur le bouquet de fleur


ah nan, l'arbre &#224; chat, elle &#233;tait comme folle. 
Le bouzin il fait 1,88 m de haut, il prend une place pas possible, mais bon, si c'est pour son chat elle est contente. 
J'ai jamais dit qu'elle &#233;tait compl&#233;tement normale, hein, les mecs, souvenez vous qu'elle sort quand m&#234;me avec MOI.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah nan, l'arbre &#224; chat, elle &#233;tait comme folle.
> Le bouzin il fait 1,88 m de haut, il prend une place pas possible, mais bon, si c'est pour son chat elle est contente.
> J'ai jamais dit qu'elle &#233;tait compl&#233;tement normale, hein, les mecs, souvenez vous qu'elle sort quand m&#234;me avec MOI.


C'est ce que j'allais dire. Un peu comme dans la ch&#232;vre. Vous ne pouviez que vous trouver


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (Oui, elle a un c&#244;t&#233; tr&#232;s masculin).





> (Oah c'est bon, elle a d&#233;j&#224; eu un super arbre a chat g&#233;ant


Un c&#244;t&#233; f&#233;lin, en plus du c&#244;t&#233; humain, visiblement. 



> avec *la brosse* et *le robinet* &#231;a fait 3 cadeaux over cool, &#231;a ira bien. )





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4169143 a dit:
			
		

> Je s'rais toi, je l&#233;sinerais pas sur le bouquet de fleur



Crois moi, Bobby : ce conseil me semble fort judicieux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah nan, l'arbre à chat, elle était comme folle.
> Le bouzin il fait 1,88 m de haut, il prend une place pas possible, mais bon, si c'est pour son chat elle est contente.
> J'ai jamais dit qu'elle était complétement normale, hein, les mecs, souvenez vous qu'elle sort quand même avec MOI.




Elle sait que tu racontes des conneries sur elle pour faire ton intéressant?...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

M'&#233;tonnerait qu'elle imagine seulement qu'il soit capable de dire autre chose que des conneries, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Quand même : offrir une brosse et un robinet pour la Saint Valentin, moi je dis respect !


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Elle sait que tu racontes des conneries sur elle pour faire ton intéressant?...


Que je dis la v&#233;rit&#233; pour passer le temps, vu que j'ai pas envie de m'y remettre, pendant qu'elle regarde des conneries &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, tu veux dire? 

Nan.


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Quand m&#234;me : offrir une brosse et un robinet pour la Saint Valentin, moi je dis respect !


Ca aurait pu &#234;tre pire... J'sais pas moi. Du d&#233;odorant sp&#233;cial grosse transpiration, du talc anti pue des pieds et une cr&#234;me sp&#233;ciale acn&#233;e r&#233;calcitrante


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Que je dis la v&#233;rit&#233; pour passer le temps, vu que j'ai pas envie de m'y remettre, pendant qu'elle regarde des conneries &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, tu veux dire?



On ne se fait pas chier l'apr&#232;s-midi, chez vous ! 

Madame devant "les feux de l'amour", qui se gratte machinalement les genoux avec une brosse, Monsieur qui poste sur MacG avec un robinet qui sert de presse-papier sur le bureau et le chat qui essaie d'assembler son arbre en lisant la notice d'assemblage...


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On ne se fait pas chier l'après-midi, chez vous !
> 
> Madame devant "les feux de l'amour", qui se gratte machinalement les genoux avec une brosse, Monsieur qui poste sur MacG avec un robinet qui sert de presse-papier sur le bureau et le chat qui essaie d'assembler son arbre en lisant la notice d'assemblage...


 

Laisse moi deviner, en plus le chat il s'appelle "Ikea"


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Bobby, tu peux nous poster une photo de Madame et sa brosse et du chat devant son arbre (ou l'inverse) ?

Ah, on me signale que Bobby n'est plus en &#233;tat d'&#233;crire : dans sa pr&#233;cipitation chez Leroy Merlin, il a confondu les rayons et a achet&#233; une brosse &#224; bougies automobile. Sa tendre est tomb&#233;e sur les genoux en se relevant, poussant un long cri. Apr&#232;s avoir ramp&#233; jusqu'au bureau elle a assomm&#233; notre lascar avec un robinet qui se trouvait l&#224; par hasard.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bobby, tu peux nous poster une photo de Madame et sa brosse et du chat devant son arbre (ou l'inverse) ?



C'est du Edika, chez les Bobby...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

je viens d'entendre l'info sur France Inter : bobby se porte bien, hormis une l&#233;g&#232;re perte de m&#233;moire de ce qui s'est pass&#233; avant le coup de robinet.

La concierge raconte : "C'est un locataire un peu bruyant, mais sans histoires. Quand j'ai entendu sa petite amie crier, je suis imm&#233;diatement mont&#233;e et je l'ai vue, avec un &#233;norme Robinet tournant au bout de 1 m&#232;tre de tuyau comme une fronde, lui ass&#233;ner un coup violent sur la nuque. Le pauvre gar&#231;on est tomb&#233; comme une masse sur son clavier, le nez dans un pot de Nutella. Ce n'est pas de chance : pour une fois qu'une jeune fille &#233;tait chez lui ! Je l'ai crois&#233; ce matin, tout guilleret, le p&#244;&#244;&#244;vre, et il m'a dit "je vais acheter un cadeau pour ma fianc&#233;e que j'ai rencontr&#233;e hier soir". Je pense qu'il en a profit&#233; pour faire d'autres achats vu qu'il est revenu avec un grand sac d'un magasin de bricolage, et un arbre &#224; chat qu'il trainait derri&#232;re lui et qu'il a du monter par l'escalier vu qu'il ne rentrait pas dans l'ascenseur."

La police n'&#233;carte actuellement aucune hypoth&#232;se : les genoux de la compagne sont totalement arrach&#233;s, visiblement suite a une torture inflig&#233;e par une brosse &#224; bougies.
Une enqu&#234;te est en cours.


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2007)

*d&#233;conseil du jour :*
parler s&#233;rieusement &#224; la jeune stagiaire (Rob&#8217; serait jaloux) que l&#8217;on a sous sa coupe responsabilit&#233; en lisant Amok d&#8217;un &#339;il distrait : c&#8217;est autant de perdu pour le s&#233;rieux :rateau:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Tu lis les conneries d'Amok, je m'occupe de la former, ta stagiaire.
> :love:




Désolé, pas possible : c'est une stagiaire qui se forme a la modération. Benjamin nous en a filé une dizaine pour le bar. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

oublier de faire une liste cadeaux sinon on reçoit n'importe quoi  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> oublier de faire une liste cadeaux sinon on reçoit n'importe quoi  :rateau:



Au moins tu en reçois


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> oublier de faire une liste cadeaux sinon on reçoit n'importe quoi  :rateau:



Toi aussi tu as eu un robinet ?!


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toi aussi tu as eu un robinet ?!



Il y a des robinets plus intéressants que d'autres...  

oui bon je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Tu fais une fixette mon loup  Plut&#244;t qu'un probl&#232;me qui remonterait &#224; ta petite enfance (temps recul&#233; que m&#234;me une hypnose ne parviendrait pas &#224; faire remonter ) je pense &#224; une r&#233;manence de l'image de ton goutte-&#224;-goutte.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

et bien , j'ai rien reçu* .......la faute a apple     

je ne veux que quelques bricoles qui ne sont pas encore dispo:

ilife07, leopard, iphone


et se sera tout     







mais demain monsieur m'ammene faire les boutiques a Bale :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

Déconseil de bureau: ne pas lire les forums Macgé quand mon boss est dans le bureau.


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je ne veux *que quelques bricoles* qui ne sont pas encore dispo:
> 
> ilife07, leopard, *iphone*
> 
> ...



:afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2007)

Manger des meringues double-cr&#232;me, vite et quand on a rien dans l'estomac. :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Manger des meringues double-crème, vite et quand on a rien dans l'estomac. :sick:




il paraît que ça ressort pareil... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Manger des meringues double-crème, vite et quand on a rien dans l'estomac. :sick:



Tu n'étais pas au régime, toi ? Tu crois que c'est comme ca que tu vas retrouver ta taille de guêpe après l'accouchement ?! :love:


----------



## two (14 Février 2007)

> il para&#238;t que &#231;a ressort pareil... :rateau:



parfois avec une l&#233;g&#232;re variation de couleur


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il paraît que ça ressort pareil... :rateau:



Ah ? c'était la photo avant ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'&#233;tais pas au r&#233;gime, toi ? Tu crois que c'est comme ca que tu vas retrouver ta taille de gu&#234;pe apr&#232;s l'accouchement ?! :love:



LeSqual est le p&#232;re je crois... :/  Je sais plus j'&#233;tais bourr&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169161 a dit:
			
		

> une crême spéciale acnée récalcitrante



Ah nan, ça, Bobby, il en achète régulièrement*, mais pour lui ! 



(*) Sans le moindre succès, d'ailleurs, les pustules font de la résistance !


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> LeSqual est le père je crois... :/  Je sais plus j'étais bourré.



C'est du propre ! Je l'ai toujours dit : ces AES ne sont que vice. Ca fusionne à tout va, tous avinés, et voilà le résultat. 

Déconseil du jour : aller à une AES quand on souhaite se garder pur(e) pour le mariage.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il para&#238;t que &#231;a ressort pareil... :rateau:



Ceci dit, il n'y a qu'un suisse pour manger un truc pareil !! :affraid:  

Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, ne pas dire le jour de la St Valentin &#224; madame que la nouvelle fleuriste est vachement sympa... et qu'en plus elle est bien gaull&#233;e ! :rateau:  

Je vais peut &#234;tre acheter des fleurs plus souvent tout compte fait...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Voil&#224; j'ai mis mon tshirt &#171;Valentin&#187;, &#231;a va &#234;tre ma f&#234;te ce soir.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Voilà j'ai mis mon tshirt «Valentin», ça va être ma fête ce soir.



c'est pas la fête du Ticheurte aujourd'hui, c'est la fête du slip...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (14 Février 2007)

déconseil de St Valentin: ne pas sire que la St Valentin t'emmerde à ta moitié...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

Moi je vais offrir un arbre &#224; chatte.




:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est pas la fête du Ticheurte aujourd'hui, c'est la fête du slip...


Et du cable trop court


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

J'ai la scie, les sacs poubelle, les gants Mappa®... Me reste plus qu'à trouver une vieille d'ici ce soir... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai la scie, les sacs poubelle, les gants Mappa®... Me reste plus qu'à trouver une vieille d'ici ce soir... :love:



Tain qu'est ce qu'un corse ne doit pas faire pour entendre au moins une fois "HOooo oui, tu me tues..." :rateau:


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2007)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> d&#233;conseil de St Valentin: ne pas sire que la St Valentin t'emmerde &#224; ta moiti&#233;...


Ah oui, &#231;a me fait penser :
deconseil de la saint valentin : Choisir ce jour l&#224; pour rompre et vouloir aller f&#234;ter &#231;a au resto.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tain qu'est ce qu'un corse ne doit pas faire pour entendre au moins une fois "HOooo oui, tu me tues..." :rateau:



T'es fan d'Axel Bauer? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Ah oui, &#231;a me fait penser :
> deconseil de la saint valentin : Choisir ce jour l&#224; pour rompre et vouloir aller f&#234;ter &#231;a au resto.



Y a pas de petites &#233;conomies


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

Déconseil qui me revient: essayer de trouver une table pour 12 célibataires qui s'emmerdent un soir de St Valentin...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil qui me revient: essayer de trouver une table pour 12 célibataires qui s'emmerdent un soir de St Valentin...



n'essaie pas les restos chinois , sont tous reservé 3 mois a l'avance


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil qui me revient: essayer de trouver une table pour 12 célibataires qui s'emmerdent un soir de St Valentin...



Commande à domicile


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> n'essaie pas les restos chinois , sont tous reservé 3 mois a l'avance



*QUOI??!!*

Chinois? 

Alors moi qui m'y connais en gonzesses D) je peux vous le dire : à la St valentin, japonais oui, chinois, non. 
C'est d'un commun le chinois... 

Pis c'est bien trop lourd pour la suite de la soirée.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> n'essaie pas les restos chinois , sont tous reservé 3 mois a l'avance


Alors que pour des célibataires, se polir le chinois c'est plutot de circonstance.  

:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2007)

*d&#233;conseil du jour bis*
essayer tenir un fil &#224; flots


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> *déconseil du jour bis*
> essayer tenir un fil à flots



déconseil du jour : essayer de trouver de l'humour dans ce message 

conseil du jour : se barrer à l'apéro rapide


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> déconseil du jour : essayer de trouver de l'humour dans ce message


 
Si si c'est tres second degrés british: fais la traduction en anglais de "flot" dans google tu verras


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si si c'est tres second degrés british: fais la traduction en anglais de "flot" dans google tu verras



Santé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Alors que pour des célibataires, se polir le chinois c'est plutot de circonstance.
> 
> :rateau:



peuvent aussi éventuellement se tirer sur la nouille... chinoise bien sur...


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

_déconseil du jour : ne pas dormir de la nuit et aller au taf en pensant que ça va aller 


*et bah non :hein:*
_


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Février 2007)

siffler en mangeant


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

ta m&#232;re te gronde quand tu le fais ?


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Février 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> siffler en mangeant




Nan, je pense qu'il en fout partout, surtout si il mange de du couscous ou pire : du potage.


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Février 2007)

c'&#195;&#169;tait dans les animaniacs ....


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Février 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> c'Ã©tait dans les animaniacs ....



Ce message est OPAQUE pour moi.  

D'autres auront compris, je n'en doute pas.


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

_déconseil du jour : croire qu'un sourire au petit-matin est une promesse alors que ce n'est qu'une immense tristesse
_


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour: croire qu'une érection au petit matin est une promesse... alors que ce n'est qu'une immense envie de pisser...


----------



## al02 (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: croire qu'une érection au petit matin est une promesse... alors que ce n'est qu'une immense envie de pisser...



Laissons faire le mérinos !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : passer ici et lire ce qui a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit depuis quelques pages puis se demander ce qu'un m&#233;rinos, un robinet, un arbre &#224; chatte, une brosse, des gants mappa, des meringues et un poisson qui veut rompre dans un resto chinois en ayant r&#233;serv&#233; une table pour 12 c&#233;libataires peuvent bien avoir en commun &#224; 1 heure du matin :mouais: Une certaine confusion r&#233;gne


----------



## Melounette (15 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens j'ai un déconseil de la St Valentin :
> 
> Essayer de faire dans le cadeau original, qui va changer la vie de tous les jours, faire super plaisir et tout : acheter un robinet thermostatique à sa gonzesse :






bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais attention!
> C'était pas le seul cadeau!


:mouais:



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Surtout qu'elle m'a dit : "En plus t'as du payer ça la peau du cul!" (Oui, elle a un côté très masculin). Et moi comme un con de répondre : "Ah non non, c'est une super occase, une fin de série y en avait plus que 5 à Leroy Merlin, ils étaient 3 fois moins chers que les autres"


:rateau:
Et t'es encore vivant ?



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil qui me revient: essayer de trouver une table pour 12 célibataires qui s'emmerdent un soir de St Valentin...


Mais pitain, mais invite-moi sur ces coups là !!!!



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4169542 a dit:
			
		

> _déconseil du jour : ne pas dormir de la nuit et aller au taf en pensant que ça va aller
> 
> 
> *et bah non :hein:*
> _


Ah oui ça, y a un âge, même encore très jeune..ahem...où ça marche plus. Le coup de "je sors all night long, une douche et au boulot", et bin hé hé hé, ça laisse des séquelles maintenant.:rateau:

Déconseil du jour : avoir la flemme de faire les courses, aller aux toilettes et se dire que finalement, on aurait p'têt du aller faire les courses. (non, même pas un bout de sopalin, ni de kleenex à l'horizon une misère)


----------



## Max77 (15 Février 2007)

Éteindre son réveil-matin sans s'en rendre compte et arriver en retard au travail.:hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: croire qu'une érection au petit matin est une promesse... alors que ce n'est qu'une immense envie de pisser...



d'où l'expression : érection du matin, pipi sans les mains...


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Déconseil du matin : faire pipi sans les mains.
> Ou alors tu nettoyes après.
> 
> ...



Un peu fraîcheur le matin :love:

Merci Black & Decker


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2007)

Navrant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: croire qu'une érection au petit matin est une promesse... alors que ce n'est qu'une immense envie de pisser...


Tu vieillis jp, tu vieillis.


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quand on fait Tintin & Milou©, c'est lui qui fait Milou. :love::love:
> _Quelqu'un a du chatterton ?_
> :hein::casse:


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


>


Y'a m&#234;me mes mouches :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/tm.jpg​



Bon, je crois qu'il ne parlait pas de Bassou, mais du Koncombre, mais quand m&#234;me, en voyant &#231;a, j'ai &#233;t&#233; heureux de ne pas taffer dans un bureau au milieu de 20 personnes absorb&#233;es par leur travail, hein ! :rateau:


 :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je crois qu'il ne parlait pas de Bassou, mais du Koncombre, mais quand même, en voyant ça, j'ai été heureux de ne pas taffer dans un bureau au milieu de 20 personnes absorbées par leur travail, hein ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> :love:


 
C'est ce que disent souvent les nioubs avec qui joué un peu a la MGz en général :

"Tout mais pas taffer, pas taffer, fa fait mal !"


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: croire qu'une érection au petit matin est une promesse... alors que ce n'est qu'une immense envie de pisser...



*FAIS CHIER!!!!!!*

 


:hein: 


 



:love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2007)

Hum non &#231;a c'est plut&#244;t de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;, g&#233;om&#233;triquement parlant


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hum non ça c'est plutôt de l'autre côté, géométriquement parlant



Ouais bon toi, ça va hein. J'en ai encore mal. 



:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ouais bon toi, ça va hein. J'en ai encore mal.
> 
> 
> 
> :love:




de ce côté là?


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> de ce côté là?



Avec SM, on a mal partout, de la langue aux fesses. Je vous le déconseille le SM. Fortement. :love:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (15 Février 2007)

Déconseil de St Valentin :  penser à son ex toute la soirée alors qu'on dîne en tête à tête...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> de ce côté là?


Tu sais, c'est un moyen contraceptif comme un autre...

Pis avec ces deux-là c'est aussi bien, ça évitera des frais de chloroforme et de sac de toile à l'arrivée...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Avec SM, on a mal partout, de la langue aux fesses. Je vous le déconseille le SM. Fortement. :love:



Le SM est joueur, c'est bien là la moindre de ses qualités...


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu sais, c'est un moyen contraceptif comme un autre...
> 
> Pis avec ces deux-là c'est aussi bien, ça évitera des frais de chloroforme et de sac de toile à l'arrivée...


 
J'en garderais bien un petit pour faire des experiences dessus quand meme


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce d&#233;conseil borderline vous &#233;tait offert par *Aur&#233;lie85*, tr&#233;sori&#232;re honoraire de l'A.E.P.F.S.M.-S.H. _(l'Amicale des Ex Pr&#233;sentes et Futures de SuperMoquette - Section Helv&#233;tique)_
> :love:
> :love:



Comment &#231; a une future Ex de Supermoquette? :mouais:  

Sinon, le SM il sait tr&#232;s bien cuisiner.

Tcheu, d&#232;s qu'on parle de cul, &#231;a rapplique: "Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 11 (11 membre(s) et 0 invit&#233;(s))"

ah bon, on parlais pas de &#231;a? Bon, je m'en vais, &#231;a d&#233;g&#233;n&#232;re en f&#234;te du cale&#231;on de la Migros M-Budget.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

Il fait du pain SM ? 

Déconseille : Lire ce thread de bon matin ! J'vais aller mettre une chm'izafleur tiens ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _¿ Señora ? zé pé vo prendré les mezoooures ?_
> :love: :love: :love:



Ich bin fransözish, ich habe nicht verstanden ...   

Nota Béné : Par le biais de ces quelques déconseilles, tu viens de booster la campagne publicitaire pour ta nouvelle BD  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169967 a dit:
			
		

> J'en garderais bien un petit pour faire des experiences dessus quand meme



Déconseil du jour : le sortir de sa boîte, le tremper dans l'alcool après minuit, lui donner à fumer ou à renifler de la poudre blanche quelle qu'elle soit :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : le sortir de sa boîte, le tremper dans l'alcool après minuit, lui donner à fumer ou à renifler de la poudre blanche quelle qu'elle soit :affraid:




Déconseil de boulot: laisser un pseudo monteur paramétrer tout seul le Final Cut...


----------



## Craquounette (15 Février 2007)

Déconseil culinaire : commencer la bouteille de vin rouge pendant que le repas cuit... Et la finir avant la fin de la cuisson .....

Déconseil du lendemain : ne plus avoir de paracétamol sous la main :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Comment &#231; a une future Ex de Supermoquette? :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, le SM il sait tr&#232;s bien cuisiner.
> 
> ...


D&#232;s qu'on parle de cul, les menbres sortent, jusqu'ici tout est normal&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> D&#232;s qu'on parle de cul, les menbres sortent, jusqu'ici tout est normal&#8230;


 
Que les menbres sortent, non c'est pas normal, par contre les membres, oui


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2007)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Déconseil de St Valentin :  penser à son ex toute la soirée alors qu'on dîne en tête à tête...



ouah le goujat


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ouah le goujat


 
Manifestement personne n'avait relevé


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4170172 a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement personne n'avait relevé



Manifestement, tout le monde avait remarqué mais tout le monde a fait pareil


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4170172 a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement personne n'avait relevé



_tu veux qu'aucun membre n'avait relevé ? c'est pas sympa pour Aurélie ça mais bon, moi, j'ai des preuves qu'Aurélie est croquignolette bientôt, bientôt _


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4170393 a dit:
			
		

> _tu veux qu'aucun membre n'avait relevé ? _



Si, mais plutôt le matin...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : Faire un thread sur Rendez vous


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : Faire un thread sur Rendez vous



Non.



Faire un thread



:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si, mais plutôt le matin...



Qu'entendez vous par la ?  

Par la ? pas grand chose :rateau:


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Qu'entendez vous par la ?
> 
> Par la ? pas grand chose :rateau:



essai de l'autre coté


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

prevoir une belle surprise a son homme pour son annif  , appeler le vieux oncle qui n'a pas compris ce que veut dire surprise et appelle tous les jours pour savoir     ...
et.....
surtout ne pas compter d'aller a la derniere minute pour acheter tout le bazar du festin :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


hier bioman a eu une infiltration qui , au lieu de faire du "bien" , lui fait tres mal :mouais: 
resultat : ce matin il est revenu du travail pour aller voir un doc pour calmer la douleur 
et moi je ne sais pas comment m'eclipser pour acheter le festin :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (16 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et moi je ne sais pas comment m'eclipser pour acheter le festin :rateau: :rateau:



Plaque le. Il va oublier son mal de dos, crois moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ... ce matin il est revenu du travail pour aller voir un doc pour calmer la douleur et moi je ne sais pas comment m'eclipser pour acheter le festin :rateau: :rateau:



Planque-lui sa morphine, le temps qu'il la cherche à 4 pattes, tu pourras aller faire un tour et tu auras même le temps d'aller boire un coup avec tes copines...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Plaque le. Il va oublier son mal de dos, crois moi.



Ici Londres!

En réponse : J'ai pas mal de maquis derrière la baraque ; et n'oublions pas que le sanglier est omnivore...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Plaque le. Il va oublier son mal de dos, crois moi.



c'est plutot son bras (suite a l' accident de travail) qui lui fait des miseres et que de toute façon est fichu  

deconseil : 
ne pas faire confiance aux doc suisse et poser les bonnes questions avant qu'il passent a l'acte :
l'infiltration prevue etait  une "regenerante de cartillage" mais hier ont changé d'avis (trop chere : 3000 euros ) et une fois que la piqure a eté faite on nous annonce que c'etait une simple infiltration a la cortisone :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## da capo (16 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ici Londres!
> 
> En réponse : J'ai pas mal de maquis derrière la baraque ; et n'oublions pas que le sanglier est omnivore...



Ok, je fais signe à Bud.

Même avec mon costume de cow-boy, je n'ai pas le physique pour le porter seul aussi loin.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est plutot son bras (suite a l' accident de travail) qui lui fait des miseres et que de toute façon est fichu
> 
> deconseil :
> ne pas faire confiance aux doc suisse et poser les bonnes questions avant qu'il passent a l'acte :
> l'infiltration prevue etait  une "regenerante de cartillage" mais hier ont changé d'avis (trop chere : 3000 euros ) et une fois que la piqure a eté faite on nous annonce que c'etait une simple infiltration a la cortisone :mouais: :mouais:



Le déconseil du jour: faire confiance a un Suisse surtout si il est question de fric.

:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2007)

Ah tiens, j'ai un d&#233;conseil : commencer &#224; jouer au t&#233;tris que Benjamin a eu la "brillante" id&#233;e de coller dans le site, en se disant "juste une et je m'y mets"... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, j'ai un déconseil : commencer à jouer au tétris que Benjamin a eu la "brillante" idée de coller dans le site, en se disant "juste une et je m'y mets"... :rateau:



c'est où ?    
c'st le SEUL jeux video auquel je joue :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est o&#249; ?
> c'st le SEUL jeux video auquel je joue :love: :love: :love: :love:


Bah ya un fil tout pourri que starmac a ouvert p) dans "vous etes ici" ou Benjamin donne le lien.
Sinon chaipas y aller, c'est trop grand pour moi macg&#233;, je connais que le chemin de l'entr&#233;e jusqu'au bar.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est où ?
> c'st le SEUL jeux video auquel je joue :love: :love: :love: :love:




T'as pas des courses à faire, toi?... :mouais:


----------



## da capo (16 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est où ?
> c'st le SEUL jeux video auquel je joue :love: :love: :love: :love:



tenon mortaise, ajustement serré glissant, encastrement, péné...

ah non, zut, c'est pas le bon fil


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Février 2007)

c'est quoi Bobby cette 'coupe' &#224; cot&#233; de ton pseudo ?  tu as gagn&#233; la course de trotinettes anc&#234;tres &#224; ski de MacG&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas des courses à faire, toi?... :mouais:



oui mais comment faire?
il voudra surement m'accompagner et je lui dis quoi quand je mettra une caisse de champagne dans le caddys ?     

je reporte a demain .......je vais voir avec un de ses freres pour l'occuper quelques heures


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est quoi Bobby cette 'coupe' &#224; cot&#233; de ton pseudo ?  tu as gagn&#233; la course de trotinettes anc&#234;tres &#224; ski de MacG&#233; ?


Chuis over champion de t&#233;tris. 
Ca vous la coupe &#231;a hein? Aaaaaah on croyait que le Bobby il &#233;tait nul en tout, hein??
Ahhhh on fait moins les rigolos l&#224;!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chuis over champion de tétris.



C'est vrai que t'as bien la tronche à ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que t'as bien la tronche &#224; &#231;a...


T'es qu'un jaloux, t'aimerais bien &#234;tre tout aur&#233;ol&#233; de gloire comme moi! 

Moi j'ai une aur&#233;ole moi m&#244;&#244;ssieur! Et m&#234;me si vous en avez une de plus, elle et sa copine sont juste le r&#233;sultat d'un penchant coupable &#224; la radinerie quand il s'agit de s'acheter un d&#233;odorant digne de ce nom!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que t'as bien la tronche à ça...



j'avais pas osé....   :rateau: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es qu'un jaloux, t'aimerais bien &#234;tre tout aur&#233;ol&#233; de gloire comme moi!
> 
> ...bla bla bla bla blork...



Sit on this and you will see Montmartre...:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es qu'un jaloux, t'aimerais bien être tout auréolé de gloire comme moi! ...



Patoch, la seule auréole qu'il aime , c'est un bracelet (j'allais dire collier mais bon, faut pas exagérer !  ) de dents autour de sa bip.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> (j'allais dire collier mais bon, faut pas exagérer !  )




Les lecteurs auront rectifié d'eux mêmes...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les lecteurs auront rectifié d'eux mêmes...



nombre d'entre eux parlent même d'une bague et pas d'un bracelet... ptain les gens sont méchants...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sit on this and you will see Montmartre...:love:


On t'a pas dit que les bagues c'était un truc de gonzesses?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On t'a pas dit que les bagues c'était un truc de gonzesses?



Plus depuis l'interdiction des coups de poing américains


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, j'ai un déconseil : commencer à jouer au tétris que Benjamin a eu la "brillante" idée de coller dans le site, en se disant "juste une et je m'y mets"... :rateau:


 

Ce déconseil est valable pour les autres jeux dispo :rateau:

Bon je crois que j'aurais rien branlé moi aujourd'hui


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Février 2007)

ah si, tu as p&#233;t&#233; les high scores de space invader...


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ah si, tu as pété les high scores de space invader...


 

Ouais d'ailleurs vais allez voir mon patron pour lui demander une augmentation.

Pasque mine de rien faut y passer du temps sur ce jeu pour peter le score


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Février 2007)

tu m'etonnes, vu comment il est lent...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2007)

te dérange pas, je viens de lui envoyer un mail... il arrive   

Tain heureusement que Benjamin n'a mis que des jeux débiles... j'suis débordé là...


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Février 2007)

Je parlais du jeu là, pas du troll tout poilu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que t'as bien la tronche à ça...



Il y a peut-être un lien avec l'achat du robinet thermostatique pour la Saint-Valentin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On t'a pas dit que les bagues c'était un truc de gonzesses?



Ah, c'est sûr que pour un fist, ça rajoute une plus-value... :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : couper un pain plus ou moins rond et sec avec un couteau &#224; pain efficace, ripper et couper le doigt &#224; la place du pain. Pour les amateurs, ensuite d&#233;sinfecter &#224; l'alcool...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2007)

Dans le même genre, j'ai un déconseil de bricolage: enlever des plinthes autour d'une porte avec un marteau et un ciseau à bois sans avoir pris la peine d'enlever la porte vitrée...  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

déconseille : trouver l'arcade de macgé quand on a avait prévu des chose à faire


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2007)

Mais comment faisiez-vous pour vivre avant sans mon supertopic ??  :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais comment faisiez-vous pour vivre avant sans mon supertopic ??  :love:



On allait sur des fils comme "quoi que faisez maintenant", "les amateurs de caf&#233;", ou "Docqu&#232;villes vous parle".


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2007)

Essayer de suivre le cheminement d'un colis sur Coliposte. En général, il est arrivé avant même que la mention "pris en charge dans notre réseau" ne s'affiche.

Dans le même esprit, prendre des étiquettes d'expédition à l'avance, histoire de se dire que les remplir préalablement fera gagner du temps à tout le monde. A l'arrivée, c'est "_ah mais Monsieur, les étiquettes bleues c'est pour les colis de la poste ! Si c'est un carton normal, c'est une étiquette blanche_".


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Essayer de suivre le cheminement d'un colis sur Coliposte. En général, il est arrivé avant même que la mention "pris en charge dans notre réseau" ne s'affiche.



Déconseil corollaire : Si un jour, la mention "pris en charge dans notre réseau" s'affiche avant l'arrivée à destination du colis, Penser que le colis à une chance d'arriver. :rateau:

Ah là là, depuis que les usagers ont été promus "clients", ils sont d'une exigence, ma chère


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Essayer de suivre le cheminement d'un colis sur Coliposte. En général, il est arrivé avant même que la mention "pris en charge dans notre réseau" ne s'affiche.
> 
> Dans le même esprit, prendre des étiquettes d'expédition à l'avance, histoire de se dire que les remplir préalablement fera gagner du temps à tout le monde. A l'arrivée, c'est "_ah mais Monsieur, les étiquettes bleues c'est pour les colis de la poste ! Si c'est un carton normal, c'est une étiquette blanche_".



Fait gaffe mon ami, sont très très fort a la poste :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4171668 a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe mon ami, sont très très fort a la poste :mouais: :mouais:



ils mettent des couleurs pour simplifier  et tenter de gagner du temps pour soulager les files d'attentes des bureaux de poste  

déconseil du jour : si vous ne connaissez pas vos couleurs, oubliez une carriere a la poste


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4171668 a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe mon ami, sont très très fort a la poste :mouais: :mouais:


Ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours pas re&#231;u un colis command&#233; fin septembre dernier...

Va p'tet falloir qu'ils s'affolent. (C'est pas de conneries en plus).


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours pas reçu un colis commandé fin septembre dernier...
> 
> Va p'tet falloir qu'ils s'affolent. (C'est pas de conneries en plus).





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4171668 a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe mon ami, sont très très fort a la poste :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2007)

Tiens en parlant de la poste, que je trouve la plupart du temps bien plus efficace que n'importe quelle boîte soi disant pro (n'en déplaise aux clichés et autres stéréotypes) bah le déconseille du jour, c'est de laisser la guichetière remplir le bon du collissimo à ta place, ça t'arrange bien sur le moment et puis une fois chez tu vérifies et puis tu vois que le code postal est pas bon, qu'elle a inversé 2 chiffres, que le colis va être chopé par quelqu'un d'autre ou dans le meilleur des cas je vais le recevoir chez moi dans 1 semaine  
J'aime tellement m'envoyer des colis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

ne jamais aller a la poste du 68270 surtout en debut du mois en debut d'apres-midi et au guichet des professionnels *  :
tout le village est là  (surtout les retraités pour retirer leur pension et ceux qui envoyent leur paie au pays )
 pour envoyer , apres une attente interminable , une pauvre lettre pleine des papiers (il pensent que tu as dedans une bombe tellement elle est lourde la lettre  ) : 

madame ce qu'il ya dedans ?
comme la semaine derniere mademoiselle** , les papiers concernant mon magasin 
ha bon , aussi lourde ? :mouais: 
oui, aussi lourde que la semaine derniere et toutes celles d'avants:rateau: :rateau: 
pffff , si vous les dites......:mouais: 


sinon encore mieux : 
envoyer une montre pour un echange d'une valeur de 8 euros contre une expedition qui demande 22euros    
j'ai demandée moins chers : on m'a refilé une enveloppe boulle a 10 euros :rateau: 

la prochaine fois je me fais mon paquet moi meme :rateau: :rateau: 



* a part moi je n'a jamais vu un autre pigeon professionel qui va a ce guichet :rateau: 

** depuis 1an et demi je ne lui ai jamais vu un sourire


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2007)

C'est ici, le fil "cahier de dol&#233;ances" ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est ici, le fil "cahier de dol&#233;ances" ?!....




si tu veux , oui     

deconseil du soir: 
ne pas se rejouir d'avoir un new "jouet" pour faire des jolies totof avant de l'avoir r&#233;ellement et eviter de croquer un bonbon a la reglisse qui te casse une dent en 2 :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4171532 a dit:
			
		

> Ce déconseil est valable pour les autres jeux dispo :rateau:
> 
> Bon je crois que j'aurais rien branlé moi aujourd'hui



Pkoi juste aujourd'hui ?  :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours pas reçu un colis commandé fin septembre dernier...
> 
> Va p'tet falloir qu'ils s'affolent. (C'est pas de conneries en plus).



Si c'est les marées d'équinoxe que t'attends, à mon avis, ça n'arrivera pas avant le 20 mars. 

Ce fil me pose problème : je ne sais pas s'il est là pour remonter le moral de ceux qui le lisent en se disant : "finalement, y a plein de conneries que je n'ai pas encore faites, tout va bien" ou pour pousser au suicide ceux qui se disent "Je suis sûr que ça va m'arriver, je n'y avais pas encore pensé à celle-là, la vie est vraiment une longue vallée de larmes"

Et quand je lis notre jptk monté sur ressort :



			
				jptk a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment faisiez-vous pour vivre avant sans mon supertopic ??



je me dis que ce qu'il aurait du dire, c'est :



			
				jptk a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment allez-vous faire pour persévérer à vivre après sans mon supertopic ??



Je me suis déjà laissé choir une étagère sur les pieds tellement j'étais pressé de les monter pour ranger des bouquins et, évidemment, j'étais en sandales ; j'ai déjà aspiré dans un bouffadou au lieu de souffler, mais c'était il y a bien 45 ans ; j'ai déjà bu du pastis avec de la limonade mais de toutes façons ça devait être en Mauritanie en rentrant d'une virée un rien éprouvante, alors on aurait bu n'importe quoi ou presque (pas du coca quand même !) ; j'ai déjà vu ouvrir une boîte de sardines à la scie à métaux et gonfler un pneu de vélo aux gravillons (mais ça aussi c'était il y a longtemps)

Mais franchement, des fois je me dis que je ne vous arrive pas à la cheville


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Mais franchement, des fois je me dis que je ne vous arrive pas &#224; la cheville.


Bizarrement et en d&#233;pit de tes nombreuses h&#233;r&#233;sies, je me dis parfois la m&#234;me chose &#224; ton sujet.

EDIT : En d&#233;pit &#233;galement des photos de 800 pixels de large. Je sais, c'est autoris&#233; dans un cas bien pr&#233;cis, mais je ne m'y fais pas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ...on m'a refilé une enveloppe boulle a 10 euros :rateau:
> ...



Roberta, en France, on appelle ça un slip....   :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bizarrement et en d&#233;pit de tes nombreuses h&#233;r&#233;sies, je me dis parfois la m&#234;me chose &#224; ton sujet.



Un seul Dieu et plein d'h&#233;r&#233;sies : &#231;a ouvre des perspectives 



DocEvil a dit:


> EDIT : En d&#233;pit &#233;galement des photos de 800 pixels de large. Je sais, c'est autoris&#233; dans un cas bien pr&#233;cis, mais je ne m'y fais pas.



Mes photos font 700 pixels, c'est le cadre &#224; jpmiss qui d&#233;passe 

PS Et puis, avec le temps, tu t'y feras : t'es jeune !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2007)

Le déconseil du jour : 

1. Aller à l'inauguration du magasin d'une copine, et profiter largement du buffet, surtout du petit blanc pas dégueu qui passe bien.

2. Rentrer chez soi et réaliser (avec un sourire béat) qu'il reste du cognac et des glaçons...




:casse:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Mes photos font 700 pixels, c'est le cadre à jpmiss qui dépasse




Eh ouais! Avec moi ça dépasse!


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Eh ouais! Avec moi ça dépasse!



Et moi, je suis dépassé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Déconseil: Bosser chez MacDo©.


----------



## katelijn (17 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le d&#233;conseil du jour :
> 
> 1. Aller &#224; l'inauguration du magasin d'une copine, et profiter largement du buffet, surtout du petit blanc pas d&#233;gueu qui passe bien.
> 
> ...



&#199;a sent le cram&#233; l&#224;


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2007)

C'est pas parce qu'on a bu qu'on est saoul.

Z'arrivez pas &#224; comprendre &#231;a, hein... 

Edit : et putain, pourtant je l'aime pas celui-l&#224; :


----------



## Chang (17 Février 2007)

Se gaver de sushis/sashimis/brochettes japonaises pendant 5 heures bien tassees, sans oublier de bien recouvrir le tout du sake et la biere qui va avec ... 

Envoyer 5 tasses de cafe en esperant que ca va diminuer l'alcool ...

Remettre du rouge qui tache sur le dessus, pas beaucoup, juste assez pour souhaiter la bonne annee chinoise avec les locaux et juste le temps pour se rendre compte a quel point ce breuvage est affreux ...

Apres tout ca :

- Parler politique avec des gens qu'on connait pas tant que ca au final

- Appeler un client potentiel en pensant que le cote desinhibiteur de l'alcool va te donner une tachtche de ouf

....


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2007)

Chang a dit:


> - Parler politique avec des gens qu'on connait pas tant que ca au final


C'est plutôt un conseil, ça. Parce que quand tu les connais, ça peut dégénerer grave  
'Nous n'en parlerons pas'  
'Ils en ont parlé' :casse:


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2007)

...

déconseil : devoir choisir ..... :mouais:

entre arrêter de fumer un MacBookPro (véridique )

...


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> ...
> 
> déconseil : devoir choisir ..... :mouais:
> 
> ...


déconseil : oublier des mots dans sa phrase.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> déconseil : oublier des mots dans sa phrase.



héhé.  

Déconseil: boire. Après on est pas très bien le matin. :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> ...
> déconseil : choisir entre arrêter de fumer un MacBookPro (véridique )



Que fait la police ?


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> héhé.
> 
> Déconseil: boire. Après on est pas très bien le matin. :sleep:



Déconseil : Boire trop d'eau, ça ballone :sick:


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2007)

Déconseil : picoler pendant les examens


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> héhé.
> 
> Déconseil: boire. Après on est pas très bien le matin. :sleep:


Et le ménage, maintenant ?!...


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le ménage, maintenant ?!...



Oui, pour la tête c'est un peu celle que j'ai là...  

Sinon, pour le ménage, non, pas maintenant. Je peux pas me baisser...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2007)

'tain c'est droit toi


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2007)

Faire une blague dans un topic o&#249; le bonheur s'exprime, m&#234;me si on a pas l'&#233;tiquette du floodeur de base. :rateau: 

Le bonheur quand il s'exprime, c'est pire qu'un mec saoul qui veut se battre, faut le laisser parler, faut rien dire, faut filer tout doux 

J'adore les fils &#224; bonheur o&#249; on te met une claque direct en te traitant de c0nnard si tu as le malheur de pas montrer ton engouement pour la liesse, &#231;a fait vachement envie, &#231;a sent pas l'aigreur et la pr&#233;carit&#233; d&#233;j&#224;.

PUTAIN LAISSE NOTRE BONHEUR TRANQUILLE C0NNARD DE MERDE !!!     

Un pauvre post badin, une blague qui me fait marrer, pas d'intention de nuire, pas de cynisme, de l'humour (_au risque de passer pour un con_) et hop, jug&#233;, condamn&#233;, conspu&#233;. 

Bof :mouais: 

Mais je comprends...


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2007)

Faire chier le chat, ou même lui parler car ça revient au même.


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2007)

deconseil : donner des frites macdo à un chat, il aime ça :love: et puis il vomit  en fait il préferera le steak


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2007)

en g&#233;n&#233;ral, les chats vomissent aussi les steacks cuits. Vaut mieux leur donner crus.
Enfin les miens &#231;a a toujours &#233;t&#233; comme &#231;a.


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> en général, les chats vomissent aussi les steacks cuits. Vaut mieux leur donner crus.
> Enfin les miens ça a toujours été comme ça.



bien sûr crus !! j'avais oublié de le mentionné 
mais cuits ca se mange auusi avec un féroce apétit  dès lors, attention aux selles


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> en général, les chats vomissent aussi les steacks cuits. Vaut mieux leur donner crus.
> Enfin les miens ça a toujours été comme ça.



On s'en fout non ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On s'en fout non ???


Bah perso &#231;a me p&#233;te quand mon chat d&#233;gobille sur mon canap.

De plus, c'est pas bon pour eux de bouffer des trucs cuits, et comme je suis un ardent d&#233;fenseur de la cause animale, je me rue sur mon clavier si jamais quelqu'un &#233;voque l'&#233;ventualit&#233; de donner de la viande cuite &#224; son chat.

Jeu : amuse toi &#224; relier ce texte en repla&#231;ant aux bons endroits deux ou trois , un  et quelques  l&#224; ou &#231;a te conviendra le mieux.


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2007)

tu as raison mais ce n'est quand même pas comme leur donner du chocolat à ces glandeurs de chats :love: et pûis si il aime ça, il est content et ronronne comme une Harley


----------



## Bassman (18 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah perso ça me péte quand mon chat dégobille sur mon canap.
> 
> De plus, c'est pas bon pour eux de bouffer des trucs cuits, et comme je suis un ardent défenseur de la cause animale, je me rue sur mon clavier si jamais quelqu'un évoque l'éventualité de donner de la viande cuite à son chat.
> 
> Jeu : amuse toi à relier ce texte en replaçant aux bons endroits deux ou trois , un  et quelques  là ou ça te conviendra le mieux.




Bof, un chat cru c'est pas très bon, mieux vaut le faire cuire.


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4173383 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, un chat cru c'est pas très bon, mieux vaut le faire cuire.



_c'est moins drôle, ça se défend plus :mouais:_


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4173383 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, un chat cru c'est pas très bon, mieux vaut le faire cuire.




mais même cuit, les griffes, ça passe moyen :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseille du jour :

ne jamais arriver a un sav en disant : "&#231;a fait une semaine que je n'arrive pas a l'allumer (ndlr : un macbook) si vous y arriver je vous paie des cacahou&#232;te ...." sur ceux je retourne finir mon paquet de cacahou&#232;te :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseille du jour :
> 
> ne jamais arriver a un sav en disant : "&#231;a fait une semaine que je n'arrive pas a l'allumer (ndlr : un macbook) si vous y arriver je vous paie des cacahou&#232;te ...." sur ceux je retourne finir mon paquet de cacahou&#232;te :rateau:



N'utilise pas la n&#233;gation dans ton deconseil.
L&#224; c'est un conseil.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2007)

Les chats on s'en fout.
Et pi c'est tout, n'en d&#233;plaise aux petites bouffeuses de testicules....


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Les chats on s'en fout.
> Et pi c'est tout, n'en déplaise aux petites bouffeuses des testicules....



VIVE LES CHATS !!  :love:

ça ronronne et ça fout des poils partout  sans compter les gros cacas qui puent :mouais:

déconseil : ecouter sonnyboy


----------



## mado (18 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4169118 a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, voici mon déconseil du jour :
> Ne pas s'investir dans de lourds émoluments lors de cette journée de la Saint Valentin sans savoir si il y aura un "match retour".
> 
> Pour ce faire, je rappelle à votre bon souvenir que si il y a un 14 février dans l'année, il y a aussi un 20 avril !



Cool :love:

J'ai eu un cadeau cette année


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseille du jour :




*Déconseil :*
engager Mackie comme professeur de français.


----------



## Lila (19 Février 2007)

le déconseil du jour : offrir un chat à Sonnyboy   ...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2007)

Mais j'adore les chats !!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais j'adore les chats !!!!!


Cru? Cuit?


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Cru? Cuit?



Fouett&#233;.


----------



## vousti (19 Février 2007)

je dirais plutôt à neuf queues


----------



## meskh (19 Février 2007)

déconseil : dire bonjour aux yuzer de MacG

 from Spain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> déconseil : dire bonjour aux yuzer de MacG
> 
> from Spain



Va donc faire un tout à Fanculo, pendant que tu y es... C'est un beau village...


----------



## Chang (20 Février 2007)

> from Spain





> Va donc faire un tout &#224; Fanculo, pendant que tu y es... C'est un beau village...



Il me semble que c'est plutot a cote de chez toi, en Italie, non ?


----------



## Melounette (20 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : regarder un fil de daube sur son macbook pro. Il aime pas ça.:rateau:


----------



## Melounette (20 Février 2007)

rrraaah, mierrda, c'était un filM qu'il fallait lire.


----------



## Lila (20 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais j'adore les chats !!!!!





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Cru? Cuit?





fredintosh a dit:


> Fouetté.



...et épilés...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...et épilés...



Tu veux servir de cobaye comme griffoir


----------



## Lila (20 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux servir de cobaye comme griffoir



...t'es épilée ?  
...non parce qu'on voit pas bien sur la photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...t'es épilée ?
> ...non parce qu'on voit pas bien sur la photo



Je ne me promène qu'à poils très cher !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne me promène qu'à poils très cher !



Heuuuuuu... Tu danses?...  :rose:


----------



## Lila (20 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu... Tu danses?...  :rose:




...la poilka(en verlan) seulement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2007)

Les observateurs auront not&#233;s que notre ch&#232;re panth&#232;re noire &#224; &#233;crit "&#224; poil*s*", et non "&#224; poil"  

Mais attention, il n'y a pas que des poils, il y a des griffes et des dents aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

et sauf erreur, on ne dit qu'&#224; poilS 

Bon. On t&#226;che de ne pas en faire qu'un fil &#224; flood svp ?


----------



## Lila (20 Février 2007)

...le déconseil du jour ....ne pas flooder ici.....ya plein de chats partout... 


...oui justement, j'y allais..hop !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les observateurs auront not&#233;s que notre ch&#232;re panth&#232;re noire &#224; &#233;crit "&#224; poil*s*", et non "&#224; poil"



Tr&#232;s juste 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4175410 a dit:
			
		

> et sauf erreur, on ne dit qu'&#224; poilS
> 
> Bon. On t&#226;che de ne pas en faire qu'un fil &#224; flood svp ?



Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'&#234;tre un chat nu   

D&#233;conseil du jour : chercher des puces &#224; un chat nu, il risque de tr&#232;s mal le prendre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour: enfoncer un doigt dans un Berger Briard pour savoir si on est du côté tête ou du côté queue. Quand ça mord, c'est la tête...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2007)

Tu penses qu'il aurait souris avec ton doigt dans son cul ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2007)

Y a pas d'heures pour en manger


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Février 2007)

Acheter un bircher pas frais. C'est pas bon.


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Acheter un bircher pas frais. C'est pas bon.



déconseil du jour : essayer de former des futurs techniciens agricoles à l'informatique.
suite : les avoir en charge tous les après midis de la semaine.
fin : essayer de garder un semblant d'estime pour les salariés agricoles.


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Un _quoi_ ?? C'est un poisson d'eau douce ??



Presque. 
Du voilier ??? Toi, t'as une idée derrière la tête... 



starmac a dit:


> déconseil du jour : essayer de former des futurs techniciens agricoles à l'informatique.
> suite : les avoir en charge tous les après midis de la semaine.
> fin : essayer de garder un semblant d'estime pour les salariés agricoles.



C'est l'extension du domaine de la lutte, ton truc...


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est l'extension du domaine de la *h*utte, ton truc...



C'est quoi ? La suite de Anse avec les loups ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : faire quand m&#234;me sa blague quand on la trouve un peu nulle.  
Putain c'est la 1&#232;re fois que &#231;a m'arrive :rateau:


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

T'as la m&#233;moire courte, jptk. :rateau:


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'as la mémoire courte, jptk. :rateau:



Tout le monde n'est pas à égalité devant le sexe...


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'as la m&#233;moire courte, jptk. :rateau:





Mauvaise langue !  
J'ai encore consult&#233; les sondages Ipsauce il y a peu et je suis toujours au top, selon l'avis d'un parterre de 250 femmes, donc apr&#232;s les approximations de certains et les avis d'autres, je n'en fais pas grand cas


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Tu te trompes encore. Ce n'est pas un Ipsauce, mais un Sot-Fesses.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : Donner des id&#233;es &#224; la con &#224; Benjamin. Cet homme est capable de tout.


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu te trompes encore. Ce n'est pas un Ipsauce, mais un Sot-Fesses.





Attends on venait de dire que les blagues pourries fallait pas les poster en fait


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Février 2007)

compter les moutons sur MacG : y en a pas.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> compter les moutons sur MacG : y en a pas.



Et pourtant...


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et pourtant...



1, 2, 1, 2, 2, 1, 2, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 2, 2.... ah ouais, tout de suite là, j'ai sommeil, terrible! :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

deconseil :
 si un jour tu seras chef de secteur, consulter les derni&#232;res donn&#233;es  avant  de dire a une responsable italienne qu'elle pourrait faire mieux  .... et apprendre 2 minute plus tard par le grand patron, qui telephone pour la feliciter ,  qu'elle a gagn&#233; le concour de la meilleur progression en ca    



et toc !!!


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

et pour les b&#233;n&#233;fices ?


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Déconseil pictural :

INVERSER SA PEINTURE.
Peindre maigre sur gras au lieu de Gras sur maigre.
J'vous raconte pas la bouillie...


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil : Faire confiance a son assureur pour r&#233;gler une merde de leur fait. Ca oblige a r&#233;assurer la bagnole pasque ces cons l'ont remplac&#233; par la moto, alors que je l'ai jamais demand&#233;..


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Ne pas s'installer &#224; la terrasse du bar trop pr&#232;s de du jenou de Bassou, parceque si tu bouges un peu trop violament, il se prend la chaise et tu lui niques la jambe...


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ne pas s'installer à la terrasse du bar trop près de du jenou de Bassou, parceque si tu bouges un peu trop violament, il se prend la chaise et tu lui niques la jambe...



T'en fais pas mon loulou, ca va de mieux en mieux


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Février 2007)

Déconseil du matin: enfiler un t-shirt en même temps qu'on se lave les dents. Je me suis plantée la brosse à dents dans les gencives. Pfff.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

Y'a une version aussi avec prendre sa temp&#233;rature et enfiler un pantalon&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4178428 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une version aussi avec prendre sa température et enfiler un pantalon



Tu enfiles ton benouse par la tête, toi?...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

Oui. C'est pour garder toujours les pieds sur terre 

Et &#231;a me fait penser &#224; cette connerie-l&#224;, tiens :

_Quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre un thermom&#232;tre buccal et un thermom&#232;tre anal ? Le go&#251;t._


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu enfiles ton benouse par la tête, toi?...



Ba oui tous les chats passent la tête d'abord, puis ensuite le reste.


----------



## fredintosh (22 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4178428 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une version aussi avec prendre sa température et enfiler un pantalon



Mais pour se niquer les gencives, faut quand même y aller très fort.

:mouais:


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais pour se niquer les gencives, faut quand même y aller très fort.
> 
> :mouais:



Faut tirer un coup sec


----------



## fredintosh (22 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4178444 a dit:
			
		

> Faut tirer un coup sec



Dans ce cas, heureusement qu'Aurélie n'a pas tiré trop sec sur son t-shirt, sinon elle n'aurait pas seulement mal aux gencives...


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Dans ce cas, heureusement qu'Aurélie n'a pas tiré trop sec sur son t-shirt, sinon elle n'aurait pas seulement mal aux gencives...



[mode très bon goût - ca va plaire a supermoquette]Mais ses ovaires auraient eu une haleine fraîche [/mode]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

/mode d&#233;conseil du jour forced back&#8230;


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Février 2007)

Déconseil: lire ce fil à la bibliothèque. Je dois me cacher pour pas qu'on voie que je ris...


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Il ne faut pas tendre la perche aux [LH]...


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2007)

laisser une tasse de caf&#233; pr&#232;s d'un &#233;cran &#224; tube quand il y a un chat dans la maison&#8230;


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2007)

Laisse-moi deviner.

Le chat a bu le caf&#233;, et apr&#232;s il s'est install&#233; tranquille sur la t&#233;l&#233;, histoire de se chauffer les fesses, comme d'habitude.
Mais comme il avait fum&#233; une clope avant, y'a eu le traditionnel effet CCC, et il a chi&#233; sur le poste de t&#233;l&#233; !

C'est &#231;a ?


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> laisser une tasse de café près d'un écran à tube quand il y a un chat dans la maison



... laissez un chat à la maison  :mouais: ©Sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2007)

Ohhh !!!!!! un sujet duquel je ne suis pas banni !!!!!! De quoi on parle ??? Naaann je peux pas me permettre, je vais encore me faire taxer de je sais plus quoi (injure, ejac faciale, et double pénétration) par les non pratiquants....


----------



## MotOwn (24 Février 2007)

Mon déconseil pour la journée : ne PAS marcher pieds-nus de bon matin avec la tete dans le c*l, vous risqueriez de vous défonser le petit-doigt de pied .......



.....non pas dans un angle de porte ( et oué je vous venir, trop classique celle-la) mais en vous faisant tomber la bouilloire pleine sur le pied ( et brûlante qui plus est):mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

MotOwn a dit:


> Mon déconseil pour la journée : ne PAS marcher pieds-nus de bon matin avec la tete dans le c*l, vous risqueriez de vous défonser le petit-doigt de pied .......
> 
> 
> 
> .....non pas dans un angle de porte ( et oué je vous venir, trop classique celle-la) mais en vous faisant tomber la bouilloire pleine sur le pied ( et brûlante qui plus est):mouais:



D'après mon fils, qui a fait un stage aux urgences à l'hosto local, la fracture du petit orteil surviendrait régulièrement et sans qu'on s'en aperçoive, au cours de notre vie.

Le gros orteil, par contre, lui, c'est la fracture la plus fréquente chez les pratiquants du moto-cross :casse: :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s mon fils, qui a fait un stage aux urgences &#224; l'hosto local, la fracture du petit orteil surviendrait r&#233;guli&#232;rement et sans qu'on s'en aper&#231;oive, au cours de notre vie.



Sans qu'on s'en rende compte? :sick: Je me suis fractur&#233; le petit orteil au judo quand j'&#233;tais gamin... et je peux pas vraiment dire que je m'en suis pas rendu compte sur le moment. :hosto: :sick: En prime j'ai aussi eu droit &#224; l'avant-dernier orteil. 

&#199;a fait mal, _tr&#232;s_ mal.  

D&#233;conseil du jour? Se r&#233;veiller en ne sachant pas quel jour on est, se rendre que c'est samedi, et se rendre compte finalement qu'on doit aller au taf.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...
> 
> Déconseil du jour? Se réveiller en ne sachant pas quel jour on est, se rendre que c'est samedi, et se rendre compte finalement qu'on doit aller au taf.



La drogue, c'est mal !   

merci pour le petit mot Olivier


----------



## macaronique (24 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sans qu'on s'en rende compte? :sick: Je me suis fracturé le petit orteil au judo quand j'étais gamin... et je peux pas vraiment dire que je m'en suis pas rendu compte sur le moment. :hosto: :sick:



Moi, je me suis fracturé la rotule quand j'avais 9 ans, :casse: et je ne m'en suis pas rendue compte qu'après quelques mois.:affraid:


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Laisse-moi deviner.
> 
> Le chat a bu le caf&#233;, et apr&#232;s il s'est install&#233; tranquille sur la t&#233;l&#233;, histoire de se chauffer les fesses, comme d'habitude.
> Mais comme il avait fum&#233; une clope avant, y'a eu le traditionnel effet CCC, et il a chi&#233; sur le poste de t&#233;l&#233; !
> ...


nan, il ajuste essay&#233; de grimper se chauffer sur l'ecran, balayant tout ce qui tra&#238;nait sur son passage.
le caf&#233; a atterri sur le clavier, et quand je le branche 24 h apr&#232;s, &#231;a donne &#231;a :

======"""=""="'="&#232;="="="="=&#232;""="="="="="="="="="="="&#232;="="8="="="&#232;"="=="="'==="=="================"============"===================================


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


>




Bah pourquoi tu fais cette tête?
Moi je trouve ça assez drôle.


----------



## mado (24 Février 2007)

Peut-être la formule chimique du café.. Ou des prédictions à décoder..


Achète lui un coussin chauffant.


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah pourquoi tu fais cette tête?
> Moi je trouve ça assez drôle.


moi pas 

surtout quand tu commences &#224; retirer les vis une par une, et &#224; entrevoir les entrailles des b&#244; claviers apple tout blancs et que tu constates &#224; quel point greenpeace a raison.
il y qqs ann&#233;es j'avais d&#233;mont&#233; un clavier, il y avait beaucoup moins de vis (certes plus grosses 

Sans compter que si apple n'est pas avare sur les vis, elle l'est sur le caoutchouc (qui donne sa souplesse aux touches)
Au lieu d'une plaque, chaque touche a son petit bitoniau. Soit 105 bitoniaux &#224; tenir en &#233;quilibre au moment de resolidariser le clavier et son fond.


donc deconseil du jour :
accepter de gader un chat quand ses propri&#233;taires sont au ski !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

Ah, les chats et l'informatique ! Je me souviens de celui d'un de mes clients (un siamois nomm&#233; "Ravioli" ), qui se couchait sur le dessus de son iMac G3, et qui passait son temps &#224; essayer d'attraper depuis son perchoir ... le curseur de la souris sur l'&#233;cran   

Ravioli a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u, lorsque sa ma&#238;tresse &#224; remplac&#233; le vieil iMac G3 par un iMac G4 17" :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: se ronger les ongles. &#231;a fait monstre mal. Si si. M&#234;me que j'arrive m&#234;me plus &#224; tapoter sur le clavier...


----------



## Melounette (24 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour et pour les mois à venir : être célibataire et heureux.
Les amis ont tous décidé de vous caser avec un de leur pote absolument géniaaaaaaaal...mais en pleine misère sexuelle.
La famille vous regarde comme si vous alliez mourrir demain.
Les femmes mariées tiennent leurs maris en laisse dès que vous êtes dans le coin.
Au boulot, tout le monde vous croit homo, voir zoophile à tendance extra-terrestre.
Les hommes décident de vous sauver et de jouer les héros auprès de cette pauvre biche esseulée et si fragile, et donc incapable de vous en sortir sans eux, que vous êtes.

Hin hin hin.:hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Déconseil du jour et pour les mois à venir : être célibataire et heureux.



Soyons célibataires et malheureux.
C'est bien mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Soyons célibataires et malheureux.
> C'est bien mieux.


Tu n'es pas à une connerie près à ce que je vois.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu n'es pas à une connerie près à ce que je vois.



Laisse moi déprimer tranquille!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Laisse moi déprimer tranquille!


Je te l'ai déjà dit : quand on a des océans entiers dans les yeux, il y a mieux à faire que de les laisser déborder.


----------



## mado (24 Février 2007)

Bah, c'est surtout que l'&#233;quation c&#233;libat=d&#233;sert affectif est de bon ton chez certains de nos contemporains.. &#199;a les rassure peut-&#234;tre, et les aide &#224; affronter leurs propres contradictions.


----------



## La mouette (24 Février 2007)

ah ouais  

Déconseil du jour, se raser à sec ... pas bien, pas bien du tout :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te l'ai déjà dit : quand on a des océans entiers dans les yeux, il y a mieux à faire que de les laisser déborder.


----------



## béber1 (24 Février 2007)

quand on est en bateau :
Ne jamais tirer la chasse, notamment si elle est reliée à la chaine de l'écluse.




_Sainte hôrreur des débordements d'émotions, moi._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te l'ai déjà dit : quand on a des océans entiers dans les yeux, il y a mieux à faire que de les laisser déborder.



C'est pas tellement des débordements.
La lune m'oblige à faire de mes yeux ce qui lui semble le plus naturel: les marées.
Actuellement, le niveau est plutôt haut.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ah ouais
> 
> Déconseil du jour, se raser à sec ... pas bien, pas bien du tout :rateau: :rateau:



Tant que c'est _raser_... oops :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> quand on est en bateau :
> Ne jamais tirer la chasse, notamment si elle est reliée à la chaine de l'écluse.
> 
> 
> ...



certes, surtout que les chiens pourraient se noyer. Ha lala!! l'Hallali. 


déconseil: sortir sous la pluie à moto quand les pneus sont lisses... figures libres imposées garanties


----------



## NED (24 Février 2007)

Laisser les autres jouer aux Jeux d'arcade Macgé.
Du coup on se fait piquer sa coupe l'instant de le dire...
:hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour et pour les mois &#224; venir : &#234;tre c&#233;libataire et heureux.
> Les amis ont tous d&#233;cid&#233; de vous caser avec un de leur pote absolument g&#233;niaaaaaaaal...mais en pleine mis&#232;re sexuelle.
> La famille vous regarde comme si vous alliez mourrir demain.
> Les femmes mari&#233;es tiennent leurs maris en laisse d&#232;s que vous &#234;tes dans le coin.
> ...



"&#192; chacun ses exp&#233;riences" in Le journal de Mel Jones - &#201;dition du kiki sur le poulailler - Paris - 2007 - chapitre 2 - page 69 et suivantes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

Il est cependant bon de se rappeler que l'on constate, au fil du temps, un rapport inversement proportionnel entre l'augmentation des effets de l'attraction terrestre et le fait de faire la fine bouche...

Bien à vous, mesdames...

Votre Patou qui vous aime :love:


----------



## Melounette (24 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit : quand on a des oc&#233;ans entiers dans les yeux, il y a mieux &#224; faire que de les laisser d&#233;border.


On est d'accord. Mais le c&#244;t&#233; veuve joyeuse...enfin "s&#233;par&#233;e joyeuse", c'est pas accept&#233; non plus.



mado a dit:


> Bah, c'est surtout que l'&#233;quation c&#233;libat=d&#233;sert affectif est de bon ton chez certains de nos contemporains.. &#199;a les rassure peut-&#234;tre, et les aide &#224; affronter leurs propres contradictions.


Ouais voil&#224;. Et &#224; nous de leur expliquer la chose : &#234;tre c&#233;libataire et &#233;panouie. Mouarf, ils comprendront jamais. Avant c'&#233;tait pareil.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> "&#192; chacun ses exp&#233;riences" in Le journal de Mel Jones - &#201;dition du kiki sur le poulailler - Paris - 2007 - chapitre 2 - page 69 et suivantes


Krrr krr krrr  Oui, en tout cas, c'est au m&#234;me niveau. Petit J&#233;sus, &#233;levez leurs pauvres &#226;mes. Pitain.

Pour pas faire d&#233;bat, un petit d&#233;conseil facile :
aller &#224; une soir&#233;e mondaine dans un "Hotcaf&#233;" sans son mac.
C'est beaucoup mieux avec. 2 num&#233;ros de tel r&#233;colt&#233;s.Faciiiile:love:

Edit : Patoch', j'ai d&#233;j&#224; trop bu, je panne rien. D&#233;code le bouzin pour la pauvre Monique au peignoir pilou.S'teup'.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est cependant bon de se rappeler que l'on constate, au fil du temps, un rapport inversement proportionnel entre l'augmentation des effets de l'attraction terrestre et le fait de faire la fine bouche...
> 
> Bien à vous, mesdames...
> 
> Votre Patou qui vous aime :love:



On ne se demande plus pourquoi l'homme désire tant marcher sur la lune


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On ne se demande plus pourquoi l'homme désire tant marcher sur la lune



Alors qu'il pourrait se contenter de simplement taper dedans...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Edit : Patoch', j'ai déjà trop bu, je panne rien. Décode le bouzin pour la pauvre Monique au peignoir pilou.S'teup'.



Tu verras quand ça commencera à pendre grave...


----------



## mado (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est cependant bon de se rappeler que l'on constate, au fil du temps, un rapport inversement proportionnel entre l'augmentation des effets de l'attraction terrestre et le fait de faire la fine bouche...
> 
> Bien à vous, mesdames...
> 
> Votre Patou qui vous aime :love:




Alors là, encore un truc où je n'ai plus de certitudes :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Alors là, encore un truc où je n'ai plus de certitudes :love:



Oui... Toi, on sait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors qu'il pourrait se contenter de simplement taper dedans...



Les effets pervers de la pesanteur sûrement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les effets pervers de la pesanteur s&#251;rement


J'en conviens ... Nous n'allons pas reprendre nos cours de physique de seconde sur les calculs de forces...


----------



## Melounette (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu verras quand ça commencera à pendre grave...


Gnéééé, j'ai compris.:rateau: Bin voilà, quand tu veux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Gnéééé, j'ai compris.:rateau: Bin voilà, quand tu veux.



Certes mais tu me pousses à employer une manière d'exposer les choses qui me révulse...
Vite! Les sels!... Je défaille... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... Nous n'allons pas reprendre nos cours de physique de seconde sur les calculs de forces...



Vous avez raison, pas de &#231;a entre nous  Macg est un monde uniquement g&#233;rable par la 'pataphysique


----------



## lufograf (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vite! Les sels!... Je défaille... :rateau:



La pesanteur  a aussi prise sur toi ?? :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2007)

Tu sais, avec des rangers coqu&#233;es...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Alors là, encore un truc où je n'ai plus de certitudes :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour...
Faire des m&#233;langes...
_A&#239;e ! Mes cheveux !... _


----------



## béber1 (25 Février 2007)

:mouais: _ le pur jus d'al&#226;mbique est aussi &#224; deconseiller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...fortement._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors qu'il pourrait se contenter de simplement taper dedans...




Apr&#232;s &#231;a, oseras tu encore pr&#233;tendre que tu n'es pas po&#232;te ???   :love:


----------



## NED (25 Février 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4181444 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: _ le pur jus d'al&#226;mbique est aussi &#224; deconseiller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pourtant &#231;a a l'air de te r&#233;ussir pour Les jeux d'arcade Macg&#233; !


----------



## lufograf (26 Février 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> :mouais: _ le pur jus d'alâmbique est aussi à deconseiller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je le savais !  

Pourquoi il n'y a pas de contrôle antidopage dur le mini-jeux ?? :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2007)

Le déconseil du week end : 

Aller diner chez un couple d'amis qui se sont engueulés dans la matinée précédant votre arrivée.
Et se dire en toute innocence : "Boh, comme on sera là, ils vont faire un effort, ça va les dérider, ça va bien se passer".

... :mouais:

Mon cul ouais! 
Silence de mort, engueulade et crise de larmes. Je vais sérieusement songer à revoir mon optimisme à la baisse, un de ces quatre.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2007)

d&#233;panner le mac d'un vieux qui paye en bouteille de vin de luxe&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> dépanner le mac d'un vieux qui paye en bouteille de vin de luxe



:mouais: Venant de toi, ça surprend, comme déconseil  C'était des bouteilles vides ? :rateau:


----------



## béber1 (26 Février 2007)

pire... des millésimes secondaires.


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil suisse: aller au Morgenstreich (Carnaval) &#224; B&#226;le. J'entends du fifre partout maintenant. M&#234;me Wisky (c'est le chat) il joue du fifre quand il miaule! Dingue!


----------



## Grug (26 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Déconseil suisse: aller au Morgenstreich à Bâle. J'entends du fifre partout maintenant. Même Wisky (c'est le chat) il joue du fifre quand il miaule! Dingue!


et les rats suivent ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et les rats suivent ?



jte dis, même les lapins! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'entends du fifre partout maintenant.



Moi j'entends pas de fifre... mais alors qu'est ce que j'en vois !!!!!!


----------



## NED (27 Février 2007)

Allez bouffer Japonais, voir que les makis sont pas choukart, mais les manger quand même...
PAS BIEN DU TOUT  
C'est mon estomac qui vous le dis....


----------



## vousti (28 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Déconseil suisse: aller au Morgenstreich (Carnaval) à Bâle. J'entends du fifre partout maintenant. Même Wisky (c'est le chat) il joue du fifre quand il miaule! Dingue!



jalouse,je suis sûr que si tu avais pu, c'est toi qui en aurais joué......isn't it


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

vousti a dit:


> jalouse,je suis sûr que si tu avais pu, c'est toi qui en aurais joué......isn't it



vi... :rose: C'était terriblement frustrant comme sentiment.  

Déconseil du jour: Se crémer le visage après avoir mangé une mandarine sans s'être lavé les mains. Vous voyez le genre? Genre visage en feu.


----------



## NED (28 Février 2007)

Essayer :love: :love: 
d'écrire   
  
 comme  
Roberto  
:love: 
:love: 

:rose: *C'est trop difficile !!!*


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> *C'est trop difficile !!!*



Moi jdis, c'est tout un art! :love:


----------



## NED (28 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi jdis, c'est tout un art! :love:



C'est pas faux !


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Essayer :love: :love:
> d'écrire
> 
> comme
> ...


Puis c'est haut et en couleur :love:   

et &#231;a met d'la bonne humeur


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Février 2007)

Tiens ! :style:


:love:
:love:

Modern_Thing a changé d'avatar :love::love::love:

(Oups, c'est vrai que c'est tout un art de smiler comme Roberto)


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : 

_repeindre les forums (et un fil particulier ) en vidant le stock de smileys de benjamin _


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4184865 a dit:
			
		

> Moi jdis, c'est tout un art! :love:



Et comme tout Art, celui-ci ob&#233;it &#224; des r&#232;gles. Par exemple, un post original de Roberto ne comprend jamais de smilleys &#224; la fin d'une phrase, mais toujours &#224; la ligne.

M&#233;fiez-vous des imitations ! 

*Faux :


*Essayer :love: :love: 
d'&#233;crire   
  
 comme  
Roberto  
:love: 
:love: 

:rose: *C'est trop difficile !!!* 



*Bon:

*Essayer  d'&#233;crire  comme Roberto  

:love: 


*C'est trop difficile !!! *

:love::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Déconseil du jour : ne pas jouer à *WOTCA*


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Boire du wuliangye en fumant des clopes chinoises.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Boire du wuliangye en fumant des clopes chinoises.



c'est quoi l'effet?


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> déconseil du jour :
> 
> _repeindre les forums (et un fil particulier ) en vidant le stock de smileys de benjamin _


Ah ?!... Sont pas assez gros ?!.... 































































C'est mieux, là, maintenant ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil culinaire et occulaire: se gratter les yeux apr&#232;s avoir mang&#233; des petits piments avec les doigts...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Tiens j'ai le m&#234;me avec des lentilles de contact et pis aussi avec un truc hors-charte. Elle me pardonnera, un jour.


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil culinaire et occulaire: se gratter les yeux après avoir mangé des petits piments avec les doigts...  :rateau:




..déconseil urinaire ......: le même mais...:afraid: :hosto:


----------



## vousti (28 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Boire du wuliangye en fumant des clopes chinoises.


pourquoi faire simple.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2007)

Perdre du temps &#224; se d&#233;connecter pour aller lire "Pr&#233;sentez-vous" quand on en est banni... C'est toujours aussi merdeux...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Ahhhh toi aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Perdre du temps &#224; se d&#233;connecter pour aller lire "Pr&#233;sentez-vous" quand on en est banni... C'est toujours aussi merdeux...


Utilise un second navigateur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Utilise un second navigateur.



Ami Latronche,

Merci mille fois pour ce conseil technique avis&#233; qui me tirera, &#224; coup s&#251;r, d'un embarras dans lequel je croupissais tel libertin injustement embastill&#233;...    

Je vais de ce pas t&#233;l&#233;charger Internet Explorer pour Mac...  

Bisous

Ton Patou reconna&#238;ssant.

:love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: assister au fricotage des membres de la horde 



> Bisous
> 
> Ton Patou





> .d&#233;conseil urinaire





> Ton Bobby


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : 
Penser que notre auditoire captiv&#233; pourrait gober le fait que je fasse une faute d'orthographe &#224; "Bobby".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> Penser que notre auditoire captivé pourrait gober le fait que je fasse une faute d'orthographe à "Bobby".



Fais passer mon message, au lieu de nous faire ta précieuse!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fais passer mon message, au lieu de nous faire ta pr&#233;cieuse!...


ah esscuse j'avais oubli&#233;.
J'y file. 

EDIT : voil&#224;, tu pourras pas dire que je ne pense pas &#224; toi hein. 


Et du coup j'ai mon deuxi&#232;me 
DECONSEIL DU JOUR : &#233;couter Patoch, lui faire une promesse, et la tenir.


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2007)

deconseil du jour : aller trainer dans la rubrique jeux du bar (cf signature)


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> deconseil du jour : aller trainer dans la rubrique jeux du bar (cf signature)



Déconseil du jour : donner des puces de chien, en lieu et place de ses daphnies habituelles, au poisson rouge :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

déconseil classqiue du jour:

prendre sa vessie pour une lanterne (une bougie à la rigueur)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas tout simplement exiger *l'original.*
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto, c'est bien joli de lutter contre tes contrefacteurs smilesques, mais (d&#233;conseil du jour) se dispenser de penser &#224; mes royalties, l&#224;, hein ! :modo: 

:style:


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil d'hier... Dire &#224; sa belle m&#232;re qu'elle est vraiment con comme un manche. Ca rend les n&#233;gociations difficiles


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4186330 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil d'hier... Dire à sa belle mère qu'elle est vraiment con comme un manche. Ca rend les négociations difficiles



Toujours tout en finesse, hein !


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2007)

Ouais mais bon, elle est con, tellement que s'en est affligeant.


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4186330 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil d'hier... Dire &#224; sa belle m&#232;re qu'elle est vraiment con comme un manche. Ca rend les n&#233;gociations difficiles


N&#233;gociations ?  :affraid: 

tu nous couves quelque chose nounours !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4186360 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais bon, elle est con, tellement que s'en est affligeant.



Tu connais la chanson d'Henri Salvador (ce héros au rire si communicatif) ? 

Avant d'épouser ta bergère,
Regarde sa mère,
Regarde sa mère,
Avant d'épouser ta bergère,
Regarde sa mère,
Et tu verras ta régulière
Quand elle aura vingt ans ... De plus :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2007)

T'en fais pas Soldat Grug, c'est juste des négociations pour mon futur mariage


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Mars 2007)

Eh ben, votre nouvelle signature Merguez, on peut pas la louper dites... Va vraiment falloir que je m'y mette si je veux pas passer pour une ringarde et pour avoir moi aussi une super monstre cool signature de la mort qui tue... 

&#231;a me donne faim en plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Eh ben, votre nouvelle signature, on peut pas la louper dites... Va vraiment falloir que je m'y mette si je veux pas passer pour une ringarde et pour avoir moi aussi une super monstre cool *signature de la mort qui tue*...



Là, je pense qu'on t'aurait pardonné si tu avais parlé de "signature de la mor*d* qui tue"


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2007)

tell application "Firefox"
    Get URL "http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?do=getnew"
    Get URL "http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/usercp.php"
end tell


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4186374 a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas Soldat Grug, c'est juste des n&#233;gociations pour mon futur mariage


Ah, ben classique, tu l'assommes, tu la tire par les cheveux hors de la grotte familiale tu l'honores fougueusement derri&#232;re un fourr&#233; et le mariage est conclu.

C'est pas plus simple comme &#231;a.


Apr&#232;s, si tu tiens &#224; faire une f&#234;te, suffit de bouffer la belle deuche en m&#233;choui.

 

PS : Captain Grug mon g&#233;n&#233;ral !


----------



## lufograf (1 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Proposer un mariage à la Grug à sa douce ! :rateau:  
Le thème du mariage chez certaines femmes reste peu perméable à l'humour...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Ah, ben classique, tu l'assommes, tu la tire par les cheveux hors de la grotte familiale tu l'honores fougueusement derri&#232;re un fourr&#233; et le mariage est conclu.
> 
> C'est pas plus simple comme &#231;a.
> 
> ...



Hum ! Tu confonds, l&#224; :

*Belle deuche* :





*Belle doche* :


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Mars 2007)

Déconseil journalier: ne pas jouer trop longtemps aux jeux d'arcades, j'ai les tendons de la main droite qui veulent plus se mouvoir! Aïe aïe aïe...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Déconseil journalier: ne pas jouer trop longtemps aux jeux d'arcades, j'ai les tendons de la main droite qui veulent plus se mouvoir! Aïe aïe aïe...


Change de main.


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil de l'apr&#232;s midi : Jouer a WOTCA, c'est grill&#233; au taf


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4186806 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil de l'après midi : Jouer a WOTCA, c'est grillé au taf



Déjà que sans taf c'est déjà chaud  

Déconseil : jouer au jeu du Ponk sans trop se poser de questions ...


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Dans ce cas, dis _"Con comme la lune"_, c'est plus poétique *même si c'est pas sympa pour la lune*.



Absolument !


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4186806 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil de l'apr&#232;s midi : Jouer a WOTCA, c'est grill&#233; au taf



Ne pas &#234;tre l&#224; pendant le jeu aussi...on se fait niquer en 2 coul&#233;e gros...
:hein:


----------



## Nexka (2 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ne pas être là pendant le jeu aussi...on se fait niquer en 2 coulée gros...
> :hein:


Ouaaih pareil 

Déconseil du jour: Tafer au taf au lieu de jouer à vodka!


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2007)

Déconseil: allez skier sans un minimum de préparation physique...KC


----------



## NED (2 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : ne pas donner a son chat autre chose que du félix quand il mange habituellement du Felix....il devient relouKat le chat.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

Déconseil : former sa mère à Internet maintenant j'ai peur qu'elle s'inscrive à macg un de ces jours ...


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2007)

Ah c'est elle !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Déconseil : former sa mère à Internet maintenant j'ai peur qu'elle s'inscrive à macg un de ces jours ...


Oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh oui oh oui oh oui oh oui!!!!



Désonseil du jour : ne pas se rappeler, comme Bobby, qu'on a parlé de son robinet devant tout le forum et demander à sa compagne de venir faire un tour sur macg :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

C'est bon, elle a pas internet.


----------



## macaronique (2 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Déconseil : former sa mère à Internet maintenant j'ai peur qu'elle s'inscrive à macg un de ces jours ...



Le truc c'est d'avoir une mère qui ne parle pas français


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2007)

you ? really nasty angela ???


----------



## macaronique (2 Mars 2007)

déconseil : supposer que sa mère ne parle pas français


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> sa mère




Déconseil du jour : mettre "sa mère" dans un post quand on a un pseudo qui se finit en "nique".


Oh pitin j'm'en lasse pas.


----------



## lufograf (2 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : Faire semblant de taffer alors qu'on lit un post de Bobby... Pas super cr&#233;dible...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

ah tiens, le super d&#233;conseil de ce soir : 

Laisser ses phares allum&#233;s toute la journ&#233;e, flinguant ainsi la batterie.
Vous me direz c'est assez commun.
Sauf quand ladite batterie a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;e la veille au soir, justement parce qu'elle &#233;tait flingu&#233;e... 

:mouais:



:casse:


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2007)

Manger thailandais, mais pas frais ...


----------



## Nexka (3 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour: Faire cramer un plat quand on a un détecteur de fumée dans la cuisine :mouais:  :affraid:

Je crois que je viens de perdre quelques diziémes d'audition    Et encore je suis chanceuse de pas avoir fait de crise cardiaque  

Puis si mes voisins ils dormaient... Ben ils dorment plus :rose:


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Puis si mes voisins ils dormaient... Ben ils dorment plus :rose:



Propose-leur de manger ensemble le plat cramé, ça dégèlera vos rapports.


----------



## lufograf (3 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Jouer à Wotca sans avoir rien pigé des règles


----------



## La mouette (3 Mars 2007)

&#231;a fonctionne aussi pour d'autres jeux


----------



## vousti (3 Mars 2007)

aller faire ses courses quand le supermarch&#233; du coin f&#234;te son anniversaire et que l'animateur est ringard de chez ringard mention minable:modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2007)

Raconter des conneries fadasses dans ce putain de fil de merde...

Vous n'avez aucune fiert&#233;... Vous &#234;tes petits, m&#233;diocres et sans panache...


:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Raconter des conneries fadasses dans ce putain de fil de merde...
> 
> Vous n'avez aucune fierté... Vous êtes petits, médiocres et sans panache...
> 
> ...



Moué. Je m'aime quand même.


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Raconter des conneries fadasses dans ce putain de fil de merde...
> 
> Vous n'avez aucune fiert&#233;... Vous &#234;tes petits, m&#233;diocres et sans panache...
> :sick:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>


Qu'est ce qu'il peut sortir comme "conneries fadasses" le Amok!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



Wow!!!! C'est cooool, ce truc!... :love: :love: :love: 
T'as un machin qui pourrait me dire combien de messages je me suis fait effacer, en tout?
C'est pour frimer chez mes petits camarades de [LH]


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pour frimer chez mes petits camarades de [LH]



Où c'est qu'on s'engage dans [LH] ?


----------



## spud34 (4 Mars 2007)

Faire du vélo avec un gros coup dans le nez :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Où c'est qu'on s'engage dans [LH] ?


DT©!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Faire du vélo avec un gros coup dans le nez :rose:



Ben... L'un dans l'autre, vaut mieux dans le nez qu'ailleurs, sinon le contact avec la selle pourrait se révéler des plus inconfortables...


----------



## spud34 (4 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben... L'un dans l'autre, vaut mieux dans le nez qu'ailleurs, sinon le contact avec la selle pourrait se révéler des plus inconfortables...



Vu comme ça effectivement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour: partir bosser en présence du client avec un sosie du Grinch et un autiste...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2007)

Prendre quelques jours de congés et dire à un de ses collégue : "bon, pour ce dossier urgent, si t'es emm... tu m'appelles..."... ptain, 6 fois depuis ce matin... MAIS QUELLE BUSE CE MEC....     :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Prendre quelques jours de congés et dire à un de ses collégue : "bon, pour ce dossier urgent, si t'es emm... tu m'appelles..."... ptain, 6 fois depuis ce matin... MAIS QUELLE BUSE CE MEC....     :mouais: :hein:



D'un autre côté, il faut vraiment être un débutant pour tenir ce propos : à tous les coups, t'es sûr que ton taf se délocalise sur le lieu de vacances ! C'est du 100% !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2007)

En m&#234;me temps faire des barbeuc au bord de la piscine c'est pas super passionnant non plus&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2007)

surtout d&#233;but mars, sous la pluie...


d&#233;conseil du jour : se lever... :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, il faut vraiment être un débutant pour tenir ce propos : à tous les coups, t'es sûr que ton taf se délocalise sur le lieu de vacances ! C'est du 100% !



c'est mon coté "social" ça, confier à un collègue qui, tout le monde le sait au siège, n'est qu'un sombre crétin doté de 3 neurones au fonctionnement aléatoire, une tache simple et facile (le dossier ayant été torché par mes soins à 99,9 % la semaine dernière) dans le but qu'il puisse montrer, que pour une fois il est capable de finir quelque chose...  :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> En même temps faire des barbeuc au bord de la piscine c'est pas super passionnant non plus



effectivement pas superfun une cote de boeuf de 400 gr aux sarments de vigne... seul... Burp...   



le_magi61 a dit:


> surtout début mars, sous la pluie...
> 
> 
> déconseil du jour : se lever... :sleep:



Ou ça de la pluie ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> effectivement pas superfun une cote de boeuf de 400 gr aux sarments de vigne... seul... Burp...



Ben mon cochon!... Va falloir que je revienne faire un tour un de ces 4... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du week-end : charger un peu trop les salades compos&#233;es carnaval-corbi&#232;res-voiture-musique-photos, c'est &#224; dire cumuler :
- un aller-retour &#224; Carcassonne le samedi matin histoire d'amener le gamin faire un stage de trombone (avec lever aux aurores)
- retourner &#224; Carcassonne en fin d'apr&#232;s-midi pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer le gamin, visiter la cit&#233; une fois de plus (&#231;a, &#231;a va ) en attendant le concert du soir
- se dire qu'apr&#232;s le concert, ce serait bien de faire un "l&#233;ger" d&#233;tour par Limoux histoire de voir le carnaval "aux entorches" de nuit, et le faire ce qui fait rentrer l&#233;g&#232;rement tard
- retourner &#224; Carcassonne le dimanche matin, toujours aux aurores mais un peu plus t&#244;t toujours pour le trombone
- se dire qu'&#224; &#234;tre l&#224; si t&#244;t, ce serait b&#234;te vu le temps de ne pas tra&#238;ner un peu du c&#244;t&#233; de Saint-Hilaire histoire de balader dans de beaux coins et de faire des photos
- se dire qu'&#224; &#234;tre si pr&#232;s, ce serait dommage de ne pas retourner en fin de matin&#233;e faire fecos &#224; Limoux surtout que c'est journ&#233;e un peu sp&#233;ciale avec outes les bandes de sortie, et le faire &#233;videmment
- revenir au concert &#224; Carcassonne et &#224; 17h, se dire qu'&#224; &#234;tre si pr&#232;s, ce serait dommage de ne pas retourner faire fecos &#224; Limoux, et le faire &#233;videmment
- se ramasser &#224; la maison &#224; 9h du soir en se disant que ce serait bien de trier les photos mais aussi de dormir un brin parce que lundi c'est pas que raviolis !

Variante du d&#233;conseil du week-end : travailler la semaine pour arriver fatigu&#233; le week-end et travailler la semaine d'apr&#232;s pour se sentir d'avance fatigu&#233; pour le week-end d'apr&#232;s. 

PS. pour m'immiscer l&#233;g&#232;rement dans le d&#233;bat (qui risque de tourner vinaigre ) entre le_magi61 et leConcombreMaske, il faisait tr&#232;s beau, j'ai quand m&#234;me pu me faire demi-heure de sieste au soleil le dimanche au bord du Lauquet, au milieu des p&#226;querettes et des violettes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben mon cochon!... Va falloir que je revienne faire un tour un de ces 4... :love: :love: :love:



Il en reste que je vais probablement accommoder en un pti hachi parmentier maison demain midi... et puis il doit me rester 1 ou 2 bouteille de ce petit cotes de Saint Mont de derrière les fagots pour accompagner...
Bon t'arrives pour l'apéro mon Patoch ? 10h / 10h30 demain matin ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben mon cochon!... Va falloir que je revienne faire un tour un de ces 4... :love: :love: :love:





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il en reste que je vais probablement accommoder en un pti hachi parmentier maison demain midi... et puis il doit me rester 1 ou 2 bouteille de ce petit cotes de Saint Mont de derri&#232;re les fagots pour accompagner...
> Bon t'arrives pour l'ap&#233;ro mon Patoch ? 10h / 10h30 demain matin ? :rateau:



Vous n'&#234;tes que des ventres mont&#233;s sur pattes ! :love: 


PS : vous avez remarqu&#233; hier ? Pfiou, quelle chaleur....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des ventres montés sur pattes ! :love:
> ...



Ben tu sais, comme dit Bocuse, la vie n'est qu'une farce trop courte ...  :rateau: 



Amok a dit:


> ...PS : vous avez remarqué hier ? Pfiou, quelle chaleur....



M'en parle pas, un coup de soleil début mars, j'avais jamais vu ça...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2007)

d&#233;conseil de tous les jours : parler de bouffe quand je suis au boulot, je ne peux pas manger...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben tu sais, comme dit Bocuse, la vie n'est qu'une farce trop courte ...  :rateau:



M'en parle pas... Si une météorite nous tombe sur le coin de la fiole un de ces 4, je serai probablement affalé dans une chaise longue sur ma terrasse, repu et en train de cuver... Mes dernières paroles seront Hips et Burp... :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> d&#233;conseil de tous les jours : parler de bouffe quand je suis au boulot, je ne peux pas manger...


Alors que Patoch, lui, il peut. 

Bon OK, que des coquillettes.
Bon OK, pas cuites.

Mais il y a pris gout parait-il.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2007)

Continue à agiter tes petits bras, toi... Tu me fais de l'air... :love: 
Buuuuup!...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour  (bis): lire MacG, tomber sur ce fil, le tout en ayant la dalle 

conseil du jour (pour changer) : ce soir, binouze en rentrant, et un p'tit pinard en mangeant :love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2007)

Et hop... Une pipe et au lit...


----------



## La mouette (5 Mars 2007)

ah oui ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Deconseil vespéral: être lourd.
Ca emmerde les impatients.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mes dernières paroles seront Hips et Burp... :love:



Si un extraterrestre passe par là, il faudra prier pour qu'il ne parle pas le "soupe au choux" mais le "hips burp"


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN à 17h41 a dit:


> Et hop... Une pipe et au lit...



Tu commences tard ta sieste aujourd'hui


----------



## duracel (7 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour:

Attendre un colis important qui dot être llivré par coliposte.
Du côté de chez moi, le liveur doit être trop fumiste pour passer, alors il fait comme si je n'étais pas chez moi, et il passe le colis en attente à la poste.  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

Tnt ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Mars 2007)

Faire tomber l'éponge multi-usages dans l'eau de cuisson des pâtes avec les pâtes dedans  :mouais::rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Faire tomber l'éponge multi-usages dans l'eau de cuisson des pâtes avec les pâtes dedans  :mouais::rateau:


Le d&#233;conseil serait plut&#244;t de manger les p&#226;tes.


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2007)

rabat-joie


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le déconseil serait plutôt de manger les pâtes.



tout dépend de quoi l'éponge était imbibé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2007)

espérer passer une journée calme après avoir dit ce qu'on pense au bureau...


----------



## two (12 Mars 2007)

@ fab'fab    bah l'apr&#232;s midi n'est pas encore commenc&#233; ca peut empirer...


----------



## lufograf (12 Mars 2007)

Vouloir prendre en photo la façade d'une maison (pour se la jouer dans le fil "monolithe, etc"), sans se rendre compte que le propriétaire se trouve sur le trottoir d'en face.
On peut alors s'apercevoir que certaines personnes ont un sens artistique des plus frustres...


----------



## fable (12 Mars 2007)

Partir à moto à l'école, faire le plein de sa 2T en se disant "bah c'est bon si je met pas d'huile pour une fois" et le repayer très très très cher 30km après avec beau serrage :'(  ... surtout quand c'est son unique moyen de transport et qu'on a pas trop de tune


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2007)

"je mets pas d'huile pour une fois"  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2007)

apprentissage (idiot) par l'exemple : l'huile, ç'est utile pour un 2 temps finalement...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> apprentissage (idiot) par l'exemple : l'huile, ç'est utile pour un 2 temps finalement...  :rateau:



Certes, mais aussi pour... Oh et puis merde!... A quoi bon?...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Dans le moteur &#224; 4 temps de ma voiture, l'huile est aussi utile ... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2007)

Aussi sur ma pizza 


Déconseil: laisser les enfants seul dans la cuisine ...:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, mais aussi pour... Oh et puis merde!... A quoi bon?...



Pour le sauté de veau aux olives ©Patoch' ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2007)

C'est un plat cheap &#231;a mon bon.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, mais aussi pour... Oh et puis merde!... A quoi bon?...



HoooOooo, toi t'es pas en forme mon pti bouchon...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est un plat cheap ça mon bon.



P'têt ben que c'est cheap, mais je me suis resservi 3 fois :rose:


----------



## mado (12 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, mais aussi pour... Oh et puis merde!... A quoi bon?...



A quoi bon ??? 

Moi je vois bien là :rose: :love: Juste pour oublier le jeune mec qui a pas vu le feu rouge, et qui a embrassé ma voiture un peu violemment ce soir. Mais si on pouvait éviter l'huile de vidange..


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Mais si on pouvait éviter l'huile de vidange..



Ma poche est propre, merci  



Dsl pour ta voiture Mado :rose: T'as rien au moins ?


----------



## Melounette (12 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Faire une blague foireuse au nouveau qui vient de rentrer dans l'équipe à propos de son prénom.:rateau: Il s'appelle Grégory, et il tenait un sac poubelle à la main.:rose:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du matin: compter sur le fait que le type qui doit venir à 8h pour relever le compteur d'eau potable arrive bien à 8h. 

Ne pas compter sur le fait que le type peut éventuellement arriver 20 minutes en avance, juste au moment où l'on est sous la douche... 

Sourire gêné... Hum. "Va falloir que jvous coupe l'eau pendant un moment! Mais ça va, vous avez fini la douche!" 
Hum, ben non, jvenais de commencer :hein:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Si tu lui as offert un café après, c'est ce que l'on appelle "La phase 2"



Attends, il est encore là, jvais lui demander.  

(1er essai)

En fait non, il est franchement pas terrible. :/

J'en connais un qu'est vachement mieux. :love: 


Voilà, je l'ai placé! héhé!​


----------



## La mouette (13 Mars 2007)

Moi c'est simple je les laisse pas rentrer s'ils sont en avance ..


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4201241 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil du matin: compter sur le fait que le type qui doit venir &#224; 8h pour relever le compteur d'eau potable arrive bien &#224; 8h.
> 
> Ne pas compter sur le fait que le type peut &#233;ventuellement arriver 20 minutes en avance, juste au moment o&#249; l'on est sous la douche...
> 
> ...


J'y comprends rien...

Pour relever le compteur de flotte on coupe pas l'eau...

T'es s&#251;r que c'est un vrai releveur? :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'y comprends rien...
> 
> Pour relever le compteur de flotte on coupe pas l'eau...



Ça dépend, si la fille sous la douche est assez mignonne, on peut y être obligé (pour des raisons techniques, s'entend) !


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'y comprends rien...
> 
> Pour relever le compteur de flotte on coupe pas l'eau...
> 
> T'es s&#251;r que c'est un vrai releveur? :affraid:



mouais alors en fait, il a du changer la pompe d'eau potable ou je sais pas quoi... il a chang&#233; une pi&#232;ce en tout cas, une grosse pi&#232;ce avec une horloge, me l'a montr&#233; (l'horloge hein).


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2007)

Ah je comprends mieux.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mouais alors en fait, il a du changer la pompe d'eau potable ou je sais pas quoi... il a changé une pièce en tout cas, une grosse pièce avec une horloge, me l'a montré (l'horloge hein).



Il n'y a vraiment que les suisses pour mettre une horloge sur un compteur d'eau.

Et pourquoi pas un coucou aussi quand on tire...

(bon j'ai du boulot)


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il n'y a vraiment que les suisses pour mettre une horloge sur un compteur d'eau.
> 
> Et pourquoi pas un coucou aussi quand on tire...
> 
> (bon j'ai du boulot)



je sais pas vraiment si c'est une horloge ou un cadran en fait (un truc pour relever un autre truc).

(bon, je vais d&#233;jeuner)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'y comprends rien...
> 
> Pour relever le compteur de flotte on coupe pas l'eau...
> 
> T'es s&#251;r que c'est un vrai releveur? :affraid:


D&#232;s qu'on lui parle de robinet, le Bobby n'en peux plus. 
Vivement le 20 avril.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dès qu'on lui parle de robinet, le Bobby n'en peux plus.
> Vivement le 20 avril.



C'est la date de passage de la compagnie des eaux chez lui ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est la date de passage de la compagnie des eaux chez lui ?


Faut suivre.


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vivement le 20 avril.



oh oui!


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D&#232;s qu'on lui parle de robinet, le Bobby n'en peux plus.
> Vivement le 20 avril.


Pas du tout!

Je m'int&#233;resse aux techniques &#233;trang&#232;res, car j'ai &#233;t&#233; professionnel de l'eau, moi, m&#244;&#244;ssieur!


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2007)

surveillant de baignade ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> surveillant de baignade ?


Non, &#233;nur&#233;sie.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, énurésie.



Tiens, ça me fait penser au Livre de la Jungle

Aie *Confiance*...


----------



## Chang (13 Mars 2007)

> il a changé une pièce en tout cas, une grosse pièce avec une horloge



Il t'as carrément changé la salle à manger ???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui, il a eu du mal avec l'enfilade, ça passait pas par la porte.
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


_Et hop, faisons dans le graveleux. 
_
Dans ce cas, faut essayer par derrière.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

Crois-moi, tout n'est pas question que d'humeur, hein ? Et heureusement pour notre image


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Mars 2007)

Pour revenir un fil du départ...:rateau: . Qui est, je cite:"le déconseil du jour. .."

Se lever à l'heure ou l'on embauche, rouler comme un fou sur la route et se faire griller une priorité .... Rattraper le coupable, lui faire une queue de poisson suivi d'un joli geste de la main ....

Et ce rendre compte que c'est le directeur   .... Affaire à suivre....


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Pour revenir un fil du départ...:rateau: . Qui est, je cite:"le déconseil du jour. .."
> 
> Se lever à l'heure ou l'on embauche, rouler comme un fou sur la route et se faire griller une priorité .... Rattraper le coupable, lui faire une queue de poisson suivi d'un joli geste de la main ....
> 
> Et ce rendre compte que c'est le directeur   .... Affaire à suivre....



Et en plus tu postes du boulot 

Regardes donc derrière ton épaule, le patron te fait un coucou


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : penser que ses sup&#233;rieurs sont forc&#233;ment des gens intelligents.


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et en plus tu postes du boulot
> 
> Regardes donc derrière ton épaule, le patron te fait un coucou


 
Oui je poste du boulot  ...Comme toi...:rateau: 

 Et pour le patron, c'est l'heure du café :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: ...

Ou de la discution sur ma sentence :rose: :rose: :rose: ...


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : penser que ses supérieurs sont forcément des gens intelligents.


 
Pas mal....:rateau: :rateau: ... Je vais leur dire....


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : penser que ses supérieurs sont forcément des gens intelligents.



Variante récurrente : penser que ton collègue est tout bonnement intelligent


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> En même temps, si tu as la même trombine que ton avatar, c'est difficile de _vraiment t'en vouloir..._
> :love:


 
C'est pas cool ça :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: !!!!!!

Et toi... as tu autant de classe et d'audace que le tiend?????????????


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : Continuer sur ce registre&#8230;


T'as du bol que je t'ai pas vu en premier&#8230;


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4201435 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : Continuer sur ce registre


 
Ho... ça va....


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2007)

_D&#233;conseil du jour : Faire la forte t&#234;te : paf!
_


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mars 2007)

commencer une journée en allant se coucher, à 7h00...
:mouais: 

l'est bien marrant ce fil


----------



## matthieu2278 (14 Mars 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> commencer une journée en allant se coucher, à 7h00...
> :mouais:


 
Bonne nuit


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> commencer une journée en allant se coucher, à 7h00...
> :mouais:
> 
> l'est bien marrant ce fil



T'inquiètes! Nous avons bien compris : "merci de ne pas prendre au sérieux ce que je dis"


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2007)

Attendre un coup de fil ultra important, et se rendre compte que son portable est &#224; la maison au chaud, et moi&#8230; au Taf.

:rateau:


Personne n'a le num&#233;ro de portable de ma femme tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Personne n'a le numéro de portable de ma femme tant qu'on y est ?[/QUOTE]

Lequel ? Celui que tu connais, ou l'autre ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4202460 a dit:
			
		

> Attendre un coup de fil ultra important, et se rendre compte que son portable est à la maison au chaud, et moi au Taf.
> 
> :rateau:
> (...)


Mmmmhhh...
"Encéphalorectomie", ce matin ?!...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Mmmmhhh...
> "Encéphalorectomie", ce matin ?!...


Alain Chabat&#169;.


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alain Chabat&#169;.


http://www.dico-des-mots.com/definitions/encephalorectomie.html

Ah ?!... 
Mais si &#231;a peut te faire plaisir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> http://www.dico-des-mots.com/definitions/encephalorectomie.html
> 
> Ah ?!...
> Mais si &#231;a peut te faire plaisir...


oh tu sais, je te dis &#231;a pour t'&#233;viter un proc&#232;s.


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2007)

Trop tard, j'ai appel&#233; les avocats de Chabat


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*Déconseil du jour : Ne pas sous-estimer le pouvoir de la force !!*

Regardez je suis reviendu apres un combat féroce dans une faille temporelle !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour: être trop à l'écoute de son corps. On finit par entendre des trucs dont on est sensé même pas être conscient.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour : Ne pas sous-estimer le pouvoir de la force !!*
> 
> Regardez je suis reviendu apres un combat féroce dans une faille temporelle !!!



Nan, c'est pas la force, c'est ta baguette magique rouge


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan, c'est pas la force, c'est ta baguette magique rouge



C'est vrai qu'elle m'a bien aidé la baguette magique rouge, t'as raison G4.
Mais je pense prochainement l'échanger contre une raclette à pâte pour les crèpes et changer mon bonnet contre une coiffe bigoudaine. 
A cette eventualité je pense....


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2007)

BIGOUDEN


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> changer mon bonnet contre une coiffe bigoudaine.





Romuald a dit:


> BIGOUDEN



Go ! Go, Johnny, go go go, Johnny bigoud(1) !


----------



## elKBron (15 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du midi : écrire à son directeur que sa perception de la notion d'urgence n'est fondée sur rien...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> BIGOUDEN


Non.
Bigoudèn*E* - une coiffe bigoudène.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ouais bon. On s'en fout, hein. On n'a qu'&#224; dire "une coiffe &#224; la con", et puis c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : se moquer de la coifure des bigoud&#232;nes
Car ce long et &#233;l&#233;gant cylindre de ce qui semble &#234;tre la dentelle la plus fine est en r&#233;alit&#233; d'acier galvanis&#233; imbib&#233; d'huile urticante, pr&#234;t &#224; servir de pal sur tous les moqueurs de passage...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Viens te battre ! Taffiole p&#233;ninsulaire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : se moquer de la coifure des bigoudènes
> Car ce long et élégant cylindre de ce qui semble être la dentelle la plus fine est en réalité d'acier galvanisé imbibé d'huile urticante, prêt à servir de pal sur tous les moqueurs de passage...



J'ai compris ! PonkHead est un intoxiqué de la télé, il SECAM au PAL !


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai compris ! PonkHead est un intoxiqué de la télé, il SECAM au PAL !




..... Mon dieu !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204263 a dit:
			
		

> Viens te battre ! Taffiole péninsulaire !


Béh, moi j'voulais, oh nordique chaffouin, mais tu as eu peuuuuuuuuuuur.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Nan ! Pas ton jeu &#224; la con, l&#224;. En vrai ! A la punk ! Assouplis tes vieilles rangers, &#231;a va chier ! 


Au fait ? C'est comment une cr&#234;te punk bigoud&#232;ne ?

tirhum ? T'aurais pas &#231;a en stock, des fois ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204290 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! Pas ton jeu à la con, là. En vrai ! A la punk ! Assouplis tes vieilles rangers, ça va chier !
> 
> 
> Au fait ? C'est comment une crête punk bigoudène ?
> ...


Viiiiiiiii !... 
On m'appelle ?!.... :love:
Toujours prêt à rendre service...  
Pas en stock, mais...


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204290 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ? C'est comment une crête punk bigoudène ?




Ca promet :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204290 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ? C'est comment une cr&#234;te punk bigoud&#232;ne ?


Oh putain !!!

Et parler de &#231;a &#224; tirhum en plus... Autant promettre du miel &#224; un ours...





[MODE=d&#233;tail folklorique qu'on s'en cogne en fait]La coiffe bigoud&#232;ne est une coiffe de femme. L'homme porte lui un chapeau (ils ont des chapeau ronds, etc.)[/MODE]


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> [MODE=détail folklorique qu'on s'en cogne en fait]La coiffe bigoudène est une coiffe de femme. L'homme porte lui un chapeau (ils ont des chapeau ronds, etc.)[/MODE]



Chapeau rond certes, mais à 3 rubans.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ouais...

L'avantage de d'être né dans un endroit où on n'a pas vécu par la suite, issu d'une famille assez mélangée régionalement parlant, c'est qu'on est un peu d'où on veut, quand ça nous arrange...

Et vu le cours actuel de la discution, je vais laisser à d'autres le soin de défendre les particularités vestimentaires bretonnes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Encore que, pour le bigouden, je ne sache pas pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, je trouve qu'il est un peu pr&#233;somptueux d'accuser tous les bretons de porter des chapeaux ronds, d'autres formes de couvre-chef masculins ont droit de cit&#233;e sur notre bonne terre d'Armorique !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore que, pour le bigouden, je ne sache pas précisément, je trouve qu'il est un peu présomptueux d'accuser tous les bretons de porter des chapeaux ronds, d'autres formes de couvre-chef masculins ont droit de citée sur notre bonne terre d'Armorique !


A commencer par la casquette...


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Et le Bachi !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Et le front plat aussi, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

La moustache aussi, mais ce fut une terrible épidémie ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

La moustache est suisse maintenant&#8230; D'ailleurs, &#224; bien y regarder ces deux peuplades primitives ont quelques similarit&#233;s comportementales, vous ne trouvez pas les autres ?  



(Aaaahhh  un peu d'action &#231;a manquait, non ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204366 a dit:
			
		

> La moustache est suisse maintenant D'ailleurs, à bien y regarder ces deux peuplades primitives ont quelques similarités comportementales, vous ne trouvez pas les autres ?
> 
> 
> 
> (Aaaahhh  un peu d'action ça manquait, non ?)



Canton nait suisse Quand on est suisse on est obligé d'avoir la moustache ? C'est un peu comme en Afghanistan du temps des talibans, alors ! Sauf que là bas, c'était la barbe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

C'est marrant, j'ai toujours été catalogué comme "breton" par les pas-breton et comme "parigot" par les bretons.

Et alors ?
Ben rien en fait.

_Ich bin ein berliner_ - comme disait l'autre.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> A commencer par la casquette...



D'où l'expression bretonne bien connue, surtout le lundi matin en rentrant au boulo : "je te tiens une de ces casquettes !"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> D'où l'expression bretonne bien connue, surtout le lundi matin en rentrant au boulo : "je te tiens une de ces casquettes !"


Ben, c'est bien de celle-là que je voulais parler, en fait.
Car le breton boit,
le corse plastique (le basque aussi, mais avec un béret) - ce qui ne l'empêche pas de boire (mais de manière taciturne)
le nordique boit aussi - en pleurant sur la fermeture de la mine, en haut de son terril
le picard est une outre
l'alsacien se pinte à la bière et parle avec un accent rigolo
le marseillais pisse de l'anisette, parle avec les mains, dit "cong" tout le temps et exagère beaucoup,
j'en passe et des meilleurs.

Ah toutes ces particularités locales qui sentent bon la boule à neige, le costume de danse folklorique sur poupée de collection et le dessous-de-verre avec une cathédrale dessus...


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204353 a dit:
			
		

> Et le front plat aussi, non ?



Je te croyais même pas capable d'une telle attaque lâche et basse mon chaton

La proximité du loup décati ne te fais pas que du bien, non non, loin de là !   


Bisous quand même mon chaton :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204366 a dit:
			
		

> La moustache est suisse maintenant D'ailleurs, à bien y regarder ces deux peuplades primitives ont quelques similarités comportementales, vous ne trouvez pas les autres ?
> 
> 
> 
> (Aaaahhh  un peu d'action ça manquait, non ?)



Comme les fronts plats, les moustachus ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils ont une moustache, même s'ils la lissent tous les jours, qu'ils l'entretiennent quoi ... Et à l'inverse, ceux qui n'ont pas de moustaches sont persu-a-dés d'en avoir une !

Terrible épidémie apparue en 1890 en Bretagne, et s'est déplacé vers le sud est jusqu'en suisse, où de nos jours ils restent quelques victimes : par exemple webo est persuadés d'avoir une moustache et ils m'en aparlent régulièrement sur ichat, et à l'inverse supermoquette n'en a pas ... selon lui.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2007)

- Perdre et un chèque dûment remplis et qu'on devait mettre sur son compte.

- Se mettre de la sciure de bois dans l'oeil, ça pique


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: ne plus avoir de conversation iChat avec odr&#233; tout en &#233;tant en m&#234;me temps ivre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

C'est quoi une moustache ?


----------



## elKBron (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quoi une moustache ?


c est quand la mousse de ton bain ne nettoie plus


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quoi une moustache ?


Une maladie infectieuse suisse


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204405 a dit:
			
		

> Je te croyais même pas capable d'une telle attaque lâche et basse mon chaton
> 
> La proximité du loup décati ne te fais pas que du bien, non non, loin de là !
> 
> ...


Ouah l'autre h&#233;&#233;&#233; !! Tout d'suite !!! Le d&#233;fenseur des causes perdues !!! Son altruisme est tel que &#231;a le pousse &#224; dire des choses insens&#233;es !!!!

Mais mon bassou ador&#233; !!!!!

Il ne suffit pas de bouffer des cr&#232;pes par paquets de 23 (rares les paquets de 23, rares !!), d'aller en vacances &#224; la plage ou de savoir &#233;peler correctement Plougastruc pour &#234;tre breton !

Et heureusement ! 

Faut aussi n'avoir que quelques grammes de sang dans son alcool, dire des trucs en m&#234;me temps qu'on &#233;ternue et pr&#233;tendre que c'est un dialecte, se mettre trois rouleaux de pq blancs l'un sur l'autre sur le melon, et plein d'autres trucs aussi !!!  



Et le front plat !



Et la vue basse.

Ce genre de trucs quoi


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204432 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah l'autre h&#233;&#233;&#233; !! Tout d'suite !!! Le d&#233;fenseur des causes perdues !!! Son altruisme est tel que &#231;a le pousse &#224; dire des choses insens&#233;es !!!!
> 
> Mais mon bassou ador&#233; !!!!!
> 
> ...


Nous au moins on re&#231;oit pas les gens a l'ap&#233;ro avec des morceaux de verre qui trainent dans la bi&#232;re frelat&#233;e 

On se fait pas chier a creuser des trous, entasser la terre qu'on en sort pour pouvoir dire qu'on a des montagnes !


Ce genre de trucs quoi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ce qui prouve que t'es pas breton ! Un vrai breton il aurait bu d'un seul coup, rot&#233;, et dit : "hum... &#231;a pique un peu &#224; la fin "


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204438 a dit:
			
		

> Nous au moins on reçoit pas les gens a l'apéro avec des morceaux de verre qui trainent dans la bière frelatée
> 
> On se fait pas chier a creuser des trous, entasser la terre qu'on en sort pour pouvoir dire qu'on a des montagnes !
> 
> ...


En même temps, t'habites VeZoul! J'sais pas moi mais bon


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204432 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah l'autre h&#233;&#233;&#233; !! Tout d'suite !!! Le d&#233;fenseur des causes perdues !!! Son altruisme est tel que &#231;a le pousse &#224; dire des choses insens&#233;es !!!!
> 
> Mais mon bassou ador&#233; !!!!!
> 
> ...


Je crois que c'est le moment de parler de mes voisins, les gens du Nord. 

Je vais faire dans le politiquement incorrect. On ne peut d&#233;cemment pas dire du mal d'une r&#233;gion qui se fait un devoir de nourrir ses enfants &#224; la 3 monts et de manger de la cochonnaille en friture dans un estaminet plut&#244;t que d'aller &#224; l'Eglise. 
Non, on ne peut pas. 


En revanche, pour les Bretons, et ben on peut.


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Toutes façons les corses c'est rien que des cons


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204450 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes façons les corses c'est rien que des cons


Hors-Sujet mon bon Bassman. On parle des r&#233;gions de France, pas de l'&#233;tranger!


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Ah ?! Ca y est on leur a fil&#233; leur ind&#233;pendance &#224; ceux l&#224; ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Et les corses sont persuadés d'être français ! Une des dérives du syndrôme de la moustache, terrible ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204454 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?! Ca y est on leur a fil&#233; leur ind&#233;pendance &#224; ceux l&#224; ?


Non, non, mais on fait comme si. Ceci dit, c'est comme pour le Nord, on ne peut pas totalement rejeter des buveurs de Casanis&#169;.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Pouahhhhhhhh !!!! D&#233;conseil du jour : boire du casanis&#169; !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

C'est ou la Corse par rapport &#224; Saintes?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2007)

au fond, en bas et &#224; droite


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204463 a dit:
			
		

> Pouahhhhhhhh !!!! Déconseil du jour : boire du casanis© !!!!



Ca doit pas être pire qu'un gini cul sec 



Bobby : au fond a droite en sortant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est ou la Corse par rapport à Saintes?



DTC... Regarde la forme de l'Île, en plus...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2007)

Oh, un corse...


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Bah ils sont pas parqu&#233;s dans une r&#233;serve normalement ?

Il a d&#251; s'&#233;chapper&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204450 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes façons les corses c'est rien que des cons



Ami Breton-tontaine... Je t'invite cordialement à venir le clamer haut et fort prochaînement au bar "U ribellu anarbattu", où se réunissent encore quelques survivants de divers mouvements, clandestins, historiques ou habituels, dans une ambiance des des plus conviviales...
Laisse ; c'est moi qui paie les consos...     

Ton Patou qui t'aime. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ah non !!! C'est pas la semaine des corses !! je vous prierais de rester dans le sujet.

Et d'ailleurs, revenons-en &#224; la bigoud&#232;nitude de ponkhead !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204463 a dit:
			
		

> Pouahhhhhhhh !!!! Déconseil du jour : boire du casanis© !!!!




*C'EST TRÈS TRÈS BON!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Pour nettoyer les godillots, s&#251;rement :mouais:


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ami Breton-tontaine... Je t'invite cordialement à venir le clamer haut et fort prochaînement au bar "U ribellu anarbattu", où se réunissent encore quelques survivants de divers mouvements, clandestins, historiques ou habituels, dans une ambiance des des plus conviviales...
> Laisse ; c'est moi qui paie les consos...
> 
> Ton Patou qui t'aime. :love:


 

Si ça pouvait être quand je vais venir squatter chez toi , j'aimerais bien ne pas rater ça 


(On peut mettre de l'orgeat dans le Casa ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est ou la Corse par rapport à Saintes?


Tu vois Marennes ?
Ben, de l'autre côté, mais beaucoup plus loin.
mais c'est peuplé de pas tout neuf taciturnes.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si ça pouvait être quand je vais venir squatter chez toi , j'aimerais bien ne pas rater ça
> 
> 
> (On peut mettre de l'orgeat dans le Casa ?  )


C'est tol&#233;r&#233;.


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ami Breton-tontaine... Je t'invite cordialement &#224; venir le clamer haut et fort procha&#238;nement au bar "U ribellu anarbattu", o&#249; se r&#233;unissent encore quelques survivants de divers mouvements, clandestins, historiques ou habituels, dans une ambiance des des plus conviviales...
> Laisse ; c'est moi qui paie les consos...
> 
> Ton Patou qui t'aime. :love:



Oula doucement, d&#233;ja qu'en septembre vais v'nir voir moi m&#234;me comment que c'est un corse&#8230;

J'y peux rien c'est ma femme, elle m'oblige 

Ton Bassou chouchou :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204490 a dit:
			
		

> Pour nettoyer les godillots, sûrement :mouais:



Ça sert à tout... C'est ce qui fait la renommée du dit produit... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Fait gaffe Patoch'.. C'est comme &#231;a qu'ils nous ont piqu&#233; le coin o&#249; qu'il pleut tout le temps il y a quelques si&#232;cles : "ont vient voueeer comment qu'c'est fait le frin&#231;&#233;&#233;...".

Alors on avait un coin pour les gens du voyage, l&#224;, &#224; l'ouest, sous la flotte et le vent, ben t'y crois si tu veux, mais ils ont jamais boug&#233; leurs caravanes :mouais: Amok s'en rappelle tr&#232;s bien, c'est lui qui m'en a parl&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça sert à tout... C'est ce qui fait la renommée du dit produit... :love:


Ouais... c'est s&#251;r. Mais faudrait le dire aux gens !!! Y'a des ptits esprits qui le boivent, c'est pas malin comme blague :hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204494 a dit:
			
		

> J'y peux rien c'est ma femme, elle m'oblige



Elles sont chiantes, hein?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Elles sont chiantes, hein?...


Ouais. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ouah l'autre h&#233;&#233; !!!  Qu'ess t'en sais biloute ?


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2007)

N'est ce pas ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

Oh, ben alors je vous dis pas celles d'ici... Des chieuses-étalons... Elles ont servi de modèles pour les autres ersatz du continent...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ah ben on comprend votre irascibilit&#233; d'un coup d'un seul


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204511 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah l'autre héé !!!  Qu'ess t'en sais biloute ?



J'en ai 2 à la zonmai. Non mais. 



mado a dit:


> N'est ce pas ? :love:




C'est aussi pour ça qu'on vous aime. :love: 


Bon, revenons à nos bretons. Sacré bande d'alcoolos et d'incultes!


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'en ai 2 &#224; la zonmai. Non mais.


J'en ai 3... :casse: :hosto:


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, revenons &#224; nos bretons. Sacr&#233; bande d'alcoolos et d'incultes!


Tout &#224; fait ! 
_ C'est la seule origine* qu'il n'y a pas dans ma famille, je profite !... 



*Corse, aussi... _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Quand aux bretons ils sont persuadés de ne _pas_ être français ... On s'en sortira jamais, je vous le dis.


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Quand aux bretons ils sont persuadés de ne _pas_ être français ... On s'en sortira jamais, je vous le dis.



Ah bon ?  Je suis français ET breton


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Et si on se foutait un peu de la gueule des normands, pour changer ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Ouais c'est bien les Normands, en plus je peux pas les blairer, sauf gKatarn, mais il est vieux c'est pas pareil


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si on se foutait un peu de la gueule des normands, pour changer ?


Ouais, les normands, sont des... des quoi ?!... glands ?!... 

_
bretons, t&#234;tes de cons...
parisiens t&#234;tes de chiens...
etc... 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204553 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?  Je suis français ET breton



Ah?... Je met pas les choses forcément dans le même ordre... Et c'est pas une coupe du monde de merde qui me fait changer d'avis, moi...


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah?... Je met pas les choses forcément dans le même ordre... Et c'est pas une coupe du monde de merde qui me fait changer d'avis, moi...


Roh attend, la coupe du monde on l'a pas encore gagn&#233;e, p'tet en Septembre prochain


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2007)

C'est fou ce qu'une faute d'orthographe peut déclencher...

:rateau:
:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si on se foutait un peu de la gueule des normands, pour changer ?



M'en fous, je suis avant tout un citoyen du monde:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> M'en fous, je suis avant tout un citoyen du monde:rateau:



Mouahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! Le blème c'est que tout le monde ne sait pas que tu es citoyen de chez lui...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204556 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est bien les Normands, en plus je peux pas les blairer, sauf gKatarn, mais il est vieux c'est pas pareil


Z'ont tout piqué aux bretons, mais en moins bien !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> M'en fous, je suis avant tout un citoyen du monde:rateau:


L'édition du soir ou le diplo ?



(si c'est le diplo, alors tu es venezuelien, tu vois, le monde est petit)


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2007)

M'en fous, on a le calva, le pommeau, le cidre et le poir&#233; 






Et le mont


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ...Et le mont



De piété?...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De piété?...



ben non 


de venus...
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et le mont


Ce monument de mauvais goût touristique ?
Vous pouvez le garder !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Quitte &#224; choisir, je prendrais plut&#244;t celui de V&#233;nus&#8230;


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et le mont



Objection : le Mont-St-Mich' est breeuuton, comme chacun sait. Les Normands ont dévié le cours du Couesnon exprès pour se le récupérer 

Non mais!


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et le mont



Objection : le Mont-St-Mich' est breeuuton, comme chacun sait. Les Normands ont d&#233;vi&#233; le cours du Couesnon expr&#232;s pour se le r&#233;cup&#233;rer 

Non mais!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce monument de mauvais goût touristique ?
> Vous pouvez le garder !



Nâââââân! C'est cool... J'y suis allé il y a une treizaine d'années, j'avais acheté une araignée en plastique qui fait pouêt-pouêt  quand tu appuies  dessus, dans un chouette magasin de souvenirs Breto-Normands... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nâââââân! C'est cool... J'y suis allé il y a une treizaine d'années, j'avais acheté une araignée en plastique qui fait pouêt-pouêt  quand tu appuies  dessus, dans un chouette magasin de souvenirs Breto-Normands... :love:



Et ben voilà Ponkhead : c'est ça une moustache ... !


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204290 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ? C'est comment une crête punk bigoudène ?
> 
> tirhum ? T'aurais pas ça en stock, des fois ?





PonkHead a dit:


> Oh putain !!!
> 
> Et parler de ça à tirhum en plus... Autant promettre du miel à un ours...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4204487 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !!! C'est pas la semaine des corses !! je vous prierais de rester dans le sujet.
> 
> Et d'ailleurs, revenons-en à la bigoudènitude de ponkhead !





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, revenons à nos bretons. Sacré bande d'alcoolos et d'incultes!







​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ahhhhhh OK !
Je vois.

Si j'appuie sur supermoquette, il fait pouet-pouet aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> petit dessin même pas drôle​


gnagnagna !

Tu ne serais pas normand, des fois ?


----------



## two (15 Mars 2007)

il est ou le d&#233;conseil dans tout ca?
d&#233;conseil du jour : interrompre une baston entre bretons, normands, corses et parisiens quand on est belge


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

A mon avis, &#231;a fait plut&#244;t "Schlika, schlika", non ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> gnagnagna !
> 
> Tu ne serais pas normand, des fois ?


Même pas !!...  
Cherche pas, tu ne trouveras pas !!... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> il est ou le déconseil dans tout ca?
> déconseil du jour : interrompre une baston entre bretons, normands, corses et parisiens quand on est belge



*AH BEN PARLONS-EN DE NOS VOISINS, TIENS !!!!!*


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

Y'a vraiment rien de bon &#224; tirer dans ce fil&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

ah &#231;a ! Avec un bandeau sur les yeux, &#231;a fait peut-&#234;tre style mais &#231;a n'aide pas pour stimuler la libido&#8230; Crois-moi, il y a au moins une perle majeure dans tout ce fatras !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ahhhhhh OK !
> Je vois.
> 
> Si j'appuie sur supermoquette, il fait pouet-pouet aussi ?



Sur la moustache d'Imax en fait.



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4204621 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, &#231;a fait plut&#244;t "Schlika, schlika", non ?



Et selon T&#233;o, fin connaisseur, &#231;a fait plut&#244;t "Boufta boufta"....


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204634 a dit:
			
		

> ah ça ! Avec un bandeau sur les yeux, ça fait peut-être style mais ça n'aide pas pour stimuler la libido Crois-moi, il y a au moins une perle majeure dans tout ce fatras !


 
Pour le bandeau, tu déconseilles ? 
On n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

Bon, ben alors ?!...
Sont partis tous ces manants ?!....


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pour le bandeau, tu déconseilles ?
> On n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord ?


Bandida ?!....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pour le bandeau, tu déconseilles ?
> On n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord ?


Je d&#233;conseille les utilisations hasardeuses&#8230; nuance ! :rateau: Viens ici que je t'attache


----------



## Hache-Hache (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204666 a dit:
			
		

> Je d&#233;conseille les utilisations hasardeuses&#8230; nuance ! :rateau: Viens ici que je t'attache


Oh, si tu veux je dois avoir gard&#233; quelque part mon livre des Gl&#233;nans, faut que je le retrouve il faut toujours le garder &#224; port&#233;e de main. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ah ben oui, tiens.

Oui oui oui.



Edit, apr&#232;s mure r&#233;flexion&#8230;
Tu sais les n&#339;uds de marin, c'est tr&#232;s surfait. Faut tester les n&#339;uds de publicitaire aussi !.


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bandida ?!....  :love:


 
Pfff, j'ai beau chercher monsieur le gribouilleur, je trouve rien..


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, j'ai beau chercher monsieur le gribouilleur, je trouve rien..


J'essaie le "mode veille"...


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pour le bandeau, tu déconseilles ?
> On n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord ?


Merci j'avais oublié que je n'étais pas seul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour (suite) :
> Ne s'intéresser au manuel technique de son automobile qu'en cas de problèmes urgents.
> *
> 
> ...



Quand on voit tous les matuvus qui s'achètent des bagnoles allemandes en France, on ne s'étonne pas que tu aille acheter une bagnole française en Allemagne !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2007)

C'était le moment où jamais de faire une prière à Saint Michelin


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah ? _C'est de l'allemand ???
> _


T'as besoin du manuel pour changer une roue


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> T'as besoin du manuel pour changer une roue




au cas où : (lien)


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben y faut d&#233;j&#224; piger comment d&#233;faire l'esp&#232;ce de panier qui retient la roue arri&#232;re et das Krikke sous la voiture, d&#233;j&#224;.


T'as soulev&#233; le tapis de coffre 

d&#233;conseil du jour : finir sa journ&#233;e de boulot par une question de Roberto (lien)

&#231;a m&#234;ne &#224; tout


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben y faut d&#233;j&#224; piger comment d&#233;faire l'esp&#232;ce de panier qui retient la roue arri&#232;re et das Krikke sous la voiture, d&#233;j&#224;.



tiens, anedocte     

mon papa venait de casser sa nouvelle voiture 1 semaine avant (elle lui avait tenu seulement un w.e.   ) et la semaine d'apr&#232;s nous voil&#224; dans une flambante citroen (sais plus le model , elle etait tres basse et tres tres longue) sur la route pour le circuit de monza    

a une vingataine de km de l'arriv&#233;e on entends un bruit d'elicopetere de plus en plus fort : nan , rien dans le ciel mais la "chance" de mon pere continuait de le coller au fesses : on avait un pneu a plat

papa sort de la voiture et il me dit :
t'inquietes , tu ne sera pas en retard, 10 minutes et c'est bon ......

1h apres mon pere ne savait toujours pas comment soulever  la voiture et laisser les pnes au sol      : 
je commen&#231;ai vraiment a etre en retard pour la compet' , je lui propose de regarder dans le manuel  
"prends moi pour un cretin pendant que tu y es "    

l&#224; il est vraiment furax, j'ai int&#233;r&#234;t a ne plus rien dire .....je prends quand meme le manuel et je vois que pour pouvoir demonter le pneu arriere il faut ouvrir la portiere arriere et devisser le "cache"

ce jour l&#224; je n'arrivera jamais a monza


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2007)

'tin, j'ai du retard de lecture moi... vous y avez été fort   

Alors... en une fois, paske je ne multiposte pas moi  



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4204494 a dit:
			
		

> Oula doucement, déja qu'en septembre vais v'nir voir moi même comment que c'est un corse


Tu verras, la terrasse avé la vue imprenable, le sauté de veau aux olives, le tshirt Ramones tout çà :love:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh, ben alors je vous dis pas celles d'ici... Des chieuses-étalons... Elles ont servi de modèles pour les autres ersatz du continent...


Colomba powaaaaa 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4204556 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est bien les Normands, en plus je peux pas les blairer, sauf gKatarn, mais il est vieux c'est pas pareil


'foiré de troll :love:


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2007)

Ne pas confondre (surtout en corse) sauté de veau aux olives et faire sauter les olives du veau


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2007)

Patoch', il en veut &#224; tes olives


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Un concurrent de choix pour le Pascal.


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2007)

Deconseil : donner a boire a des bretons de passage au pays ... on en a perdu un ...


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

Impossible ! C'est vous qui l'avez perdu, pas lui qui s'est paum&#233; !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu verras, la terrasse avé la vue imprenable, le sauté de veau aux olives, le tshirt Ramones tout çà :love:



Ach... On s'est agrandi pendant l'hiver... Cet été on sera au top! Il y a désormais un beau bunker attenant à la terrasse... :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach... On s'est agrandi pendant l'hiver... Cet &#233;t&#233; on sera au top! Il y a d&#233;sormais un beau bunker attenant &#224; la terrasse... :style:



D&#233;conseil du jour : "Se balader en touriste (bob, tongues, short &#224; fleurs) sans v&#233;rifier la pr&#233;sence potentielle d'un champ d'entra&#238;nement corse anti-touristes sur les hauteurs"


----------



## duracel (16 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : "Se balader en touriste (bob, tongues, short à fleurs) sans vérifier la présence potentielle d'un champ d'entraînement corse anti-touristes sur les hauteurs"



Tu as subi des dommages?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mars 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Tu as subi des dommages?



On dit outrages dans ce cas là, ma p'tite pile ; outrages...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Penser que le planning fait la veille pour le lendemain est écrit dans la pierre. Généralement tout ne se passe pas comme prévu. Cela dit, c'est très bien comme ça 




duracel a dit:


> Tu as subi des dommages?



Non


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4205199 a dit:
			
		

> Impossible ! C'est vous qui l'avez perdu, pas lui qui s'est paumé !!



Il etait derriere pour le retour et puis pof il a disparu ... il a du voir la mer et vouloir se baigner. Maintenant si il est rendu a Taiwan on peut plus rien pour lui


----------



## takamaka (16 Mars 2007)

Balancer des posts "ici et l&#224;" sans faire de Recherche pr&#233;alable sur le forum _car on s'en fout, ce que l'on veut c'est une r&#233;ponse rapide et tant pis pour mimile qui nettoie !_.

Et mimile, c'est pas moi!


----------



## macaronique (16 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand on est suisse on est obligé d'avoir la moustache ?



 
 
bon, ok c'est decidé, je ne me fais pas naturaliser suisse.


----------



## mamyblue (16 Mars 2007)

Dernièrement j'étais à Genève. Je prend le train comme d'habitude pour rentrer et toute une équipe de Neuchâtelois disent on peut s'asseoir, je dis oui bien sûr et j'ai participé à leur conversation. Tout à coup on annonce prochain arrêt Yverdon-Les-Bains. Je dis oups on y est déjà et tout le monde, ben oui le temps passe vite quand on babille. Ni une ni deux je me lève met mon menteau dis au revoir et part vers la sortie. Je précise qu'il faisait nuit, mais chose bizarre on devait descendre à droite et une autre personne avait l'air aussi surprise que moi. Mais bon ce sont des choses qui arrivent par ex. de descendre sur le quai 2 au lieu du 1, Je commence à marcher vers la sortie quand je réalise que j'était à Morges mais trop tard pour remonter dans le train car il repartait déjà, résultat j'ai du attendre une heure pour prendre le train suivant. Tout ça à cause d'une mauvaise annonce, bon c'était pas grave pour moi mais si ça tombe sur une personne qui à un rendez-vous important 1h.00 de retard c'est plutôt gênant et surtout si c'est pour un travail ça va pas donner une bonne impression. 

Ce qui veut dire qu'avant de descendre d'un train il faut bien regarder dehors même s'il fait nuit et puis le mieux c'est encore de regarder sa montre. Si je l'avais fait je me serait tout de suite rendue compte qu'il y avait erreur. Enfin maintenant je le sais...

  ​


----------



## rezba (16 Mars 2007)

*D&#233;conseil du jour :*
Avoir acquis quelques notions de russe chez les hackers, et se retrouver &#224; faire de la place sur son disque dur, pour le remplir de trucs q_u'il faudrait pas que c'est pas bien mais qu'on a trouv&#233; sur un site russe super sympa dites donc!_


----------



## duracel (16 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On dit outrages dans ce cas là, ma p'tite pile ; outrages...



Ok patron, correction effective pour l'avenir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2007)

croire que tout va bien se passer alors que non, c'est une journée normale...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : "Se balader en touriste (bob, tongues, short à fleurs) sans vérifier la présence potentielle d'un champ d'entraînement corse anti-touristes sur les hauteurs"



T'as oublié "avé les soquettes dans les sandales" !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2007)

je suis pour l'interdiction du port du bob...


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2007)

Bob?









:casse:


----------



## Nexka (16 Mars 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je suis pour l'interdiction du port du bob...



Ah ben non  

J'adoooore mon bob ricard moi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

C'est toujours mieux qu'un bob Casanis&#169;&#8230;


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

Oui mais rien ne vaut le bob Binountchack&#169; !  








:rose: je suis d&#233;j&#224; ailleurs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4205374 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours mieux qu'un bob Casanis©



Casanis© a le goût d'anis... à ne pas confondre avec le Casanus®... :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mars 2007)

Mon dieu, mon dieu... Que de vulgarité, par ici...


----------



## elKBron (16 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon dieu, mon dieu... Que de vulgarité, par ici...


ou ca de la vulgarité ? tu as peut etre seulement l esprit mal tourné


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ou ca de la vulgarité ? tu as peut etre seulement l esprit mal tourné


Mais bien s&#251;r! 

Concombre ne se laisserait jamais aller &#224; la vulgarit&#233;, Patoch devait le savoir. 

Ce veule a tout de suite pens&#233; &#224; faire rimer casanus avec anus, or c'&#233;tait phallus le mot myst&#232;re.
C'est bien plus &#233;l&#233;gant.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon dieu, mon dieu... Que de vulgarité, par ici...



Dit il en rappliquant dar-dar comme une mouche à Casanus®...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Déconseil : penser qu'en se couchant vers les 3 heures on arrivera forcément à s'endormir dans la demie heure. 

Et je connais la solution en plus : un bon gros oinch pour m'atomiser la gueule !!!!!!


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4205526 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil : penser qu'en se couchant vers les 3 heures on arrivera forc&#233;ment &#224; s'endormir dans la demie heure.
> 
> Et je connais la solution en plus : un bon gros oinch pour m'atomiser la gueule !!!!!!



JE PLUSSOIE !!! (pour la premi&#232;re partie)
pour la deuxi&#232;me en blanc c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## matthieu2278 (16 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Déconseil : penser qu'en se couchant vers les 3 heures on arrivera forcément à s'endormir dans la demie heure.
> 
> Et je connais la solution en plus : un bon gros oinch pour m'atomiser la gueule !!!!!!


 
Variante: Aller se reposer pendant une demie heure avant un rendez vous très important et dormir pendant trois heures...


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Déconseil : penser qu'en se couchant vers les 3 heures on arrivera forcément à s'endormir dans la demie heure.
> 
> Et je connais la solution en plus : un bon gros oinch pour m'atomiser la gueule !!!!!!



Bois plus avant de te coucher, tu n'auras plus besoin de fumer.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bois plus avant de te coucher, tu n'auras plus besoin de fumer.



Ça peut être aussi un déconseil : trop boire avant de se coucher, pipi toutes les demie heures assuré !


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2007)

&#231;a depend de ce que tu bois...

tu peux avoir peu en quantit&#233; de liquide, mais beaucoup en intensit&#233;


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Variante: Aller se reposer pendant une demie heure avant un rendez vous tr&#232;s important et dormir pendant trois heures...



Entre &#231;a et la queue de poisson &#224; ton patron suite &#224; son refus de priorit&#233; ; le printemps va &#234;tre chaud  Tu pr&#233;vois quelque chose pour le 1er avril ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Entre ça et la queue de poisson à ton patron suite à son refus de priorité ; le printemps va être chaud  Tu prévois quelque chose pour le 1er avril ?



S'inscrire a l'ANPE peut être


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

*D&#233;conseil du jour* : avoir une nana pas mal active sur le net donc sur les sites de ventes priv&#233;es ou autres achats dementiels intoo the groove, sans compter les sites feminins bour&#233;s de pubs.
R&#233;sultat, ca te pourrit bien ta boite mail !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

note: créer une cession et un compte mail à Valérie pour pas pourrir mon compte mail.

Déconseil du jour: prendre un rdv chez un client avec mon patron quand il a la poisse... RDV seul garantie.


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour* : avoir une nana




Je suis bien d'accord avec toi !


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Déconseil : penser qu'en se couchant vers les 3 heures on arrivera forcément à s'endormir dans la demie heure.
> 
> Et je connais la solution en plus : un bon gros oinch pour m'atomiser la gueule !!!!!!








Moi, je dis rien, c'est juste une citation 
Version française : "à mon âge, il vaut mieux une tisane de sarments qu'une camomille"

(Carnaval de Limoux 2004, "las fennos" ou plus précisément, les anciennes des "fennos", 
"las fennos", en occitan, pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas, ce sont "les femmes". Pour ceux qui est de la tisane de sarments, c'est pas compliqué à voir ce que c'est au pays de la blanquette et du crémant)


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour :* imaginer qu'on rencontrera sans doute LucG au Carnaval de Rio, ou à celui de Venise. Ou à Nice.
> _C'est plié, il y sera pas, à ceux-là._



C'est vrai que j'ai des doutes 
Faut dire aussi que Limoux, c'est plus près, moins cher, plus long (comme carnaval) et pas fatigant sur place puisqu'il y a unité de lieu : la place de la République, 100m x 100m à vue de nez  comme d'action : on tourne en rond, enfin en rond carré  (et dans le même sens SVP, il y a bien une bande qui s'était mise à tourner en sens inverse, l'esprit même du carnaval après tout mais ils sont repartis sur le droit chemin )

Accessoirement, je me tâte pour y aller demain après-midi. Il y a une bande que je ne connais pas et qui a l'air intéressante 

Déconseil du jour : à force d'écouter Luc G, croire que Limoux c'est Venise ou Rio 
(Ben non, c'est mieux )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Moi, je dis rien, c'est juste une citation
> Version française : "à mon âge, il vaut mieux une tisane de sarments qu'une camomille"
> 
> (Carnaval de Limoux 2004, "las fennos" ou plus précisément, les anciennes des "fennos",
> "las fennos", en occitan, pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas, ce sont "les femmes". Pour ceux qui est de la tisane de sarments, c'est pas compliqué à voir ce que c'est au pays de la blanquette et du crémant)



Et le livre, une fois les pages arrachées, on le fait boullir ou alors c'est une décoction ou plutôt en infusion ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et le livre, une fois les pages arrachées, on le fait boullir ou alors c'est une décoction ou plutôt en infusion ?


La tisane de sarments (le livre), tu le lis en sirotant la tisane de sarments (le liquide) 
C'est ce qu'on appelle s'immerger dans un livre ou l'inverse


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2007)

Se mettre à arpenter les sous sols. Et (re)découvrir des fantômes. Ou des zombies, je sais plus


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour* : avoir une nana



oui alors qu'avec un tampax tu peux faire du ski, du parachutisme



je suis déjà en pose clope


----------



## Nexka (17 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> oui alors qu'avec un tampax tu peux faire du ski, du parachutisme


 

   

C'est démodé ça les "nanas"  


D'ailleur j'ai mis 2 mins à comprendre :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour* : avoir une nana pas mal active sur le net donc sur les sites de ventes privées ou autres achats dementiels intoo the groove, sans compter les sites feminins bourés de pubs.
> Résultat, ca te pourrit bien ta boite mail !!!



Conseil du jour : boitamail séparée, session distinctes, comptes bancaires séparés etc...


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Conseil du jour : boitamail séparée, session distinctes, comptes bancaires séparés etc...



chambre à part ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Nan, on ne sépare que les choses qui fâchent


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Conseil du jour : boitamail séparée, session distinctes, comptes bancaires séparés etc...



C'est le B.A-BA, ca. Il faut vraiment être un nioub de la vie pour ne pas le savoir !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Conseil du jour : boitamail s&#233;par&#233;e, session distinctes, comptes bancaires s&#233;par&#233;s etc...



Tu t'es fait d&#233;masquer?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est le B.A-BA, ca. Il faut vraiment être un nioub de la vie pour ne pas le savoir !



Oui, Ô grand *Amok*... c'est bien connu des vieux personnes expérimentées comme nous


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu t'es fait démasquer?



Parle pas de malheur !!!


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Conseil du jour : boitamail séparée, session distinctes, comptes bancaires séparés etc...



Parce qu'il y a des folles qui acceptent de faire session commune ? :mouais: Compte en banque passe encore, mais session commune...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach... On s'est agrandi pendant l'hiver... Cet été on sera au top! Il y a désormais un beau bunker attenant à la terrasse... :style:



T'as pas mis les barbelés ou les miradors pour éloigner les nuisibles quand même ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as pas mis les barbelés ou les miradors pour éloigner les nuisibles quand même ???



J'avoue avoir été un moment séduit et tenté par l'idée... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Je comprends bien, mais &#231;&#224; aurait g&#226;ch&#233; la vue non ? 

Sinon, t'as vu sur GoogleMap, &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez toi, y a une photo euh... qui sent pas bon on va dire


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Aller tester son nouveau VTT sur un parcours inconnu avec les étriers des pédales trop serrés :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## béber1 (17 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Aller tester son nouveau VTT sur un parcours de montagne connu sans pédales  :mouais:


----------



## macaronique (17 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Parce qu'il y a des folles qui acceptent de faire session commune ? :mouais: Compte en banque passe encore, mais session commune...


Il y a des folles qui acceptent de ne pas avoir leur propre Mac ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Ben, Mme gKatarn par exemple


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je comprends bien, mais çà aurait gâché la vue non ?
> 
> Sinon, t'as vu sur GoogleMap, à côté de chez toi, y a une photo euh... qui sent pas bon on va dire



Fais briller le lien... Je prépare la Saint Patoche at home, là... Je jetterai un coup d'oeil demain quand j'aurai décuité...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Bon, eh bien bonne soir&#233;e, bonne St Patoch' :love:


/edit : bonne cuite aussi  





PS : St Patoch', c'est le protecteur de qui ?


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> PS : St Patoch', c'est le protecteur de qui ?



Le protecteur de la Biniouze !!!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Binouze n'a rien de commun avec biniou NEDouille  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> PS : St Patoch', c'est le protecteur de qui ?




*Des continentaux*
évidemment.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Tiens, d&#232;s qu'on parle du Saint Corse le plus c&#233;l&#232;bre des forums MacG, vla ses fid&#232;les qui d&#233;barquent


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, eh bien bonne soirée, bonne St Patoch' :love:
> 
> 
> 
> PS : St Patoch', c'est le protecteur de qui ?



Traiter un corse de protecteur, ça me semble partir sur un terrain glissant 
La charte, bordel, la charte !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Mais je ne traite personne, moi M&#244;ssieur... mais faut pas parler du vrai m&#233;tier du Patoch' hein


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Tapineuse !!! oups


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2007)

Tueuse d'aspirine ouais


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Aspirateur à caféine !


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2007)

oh ils sont bien bavards par ici !

&#231;a me rappelle ma premi&#232;re femme qu'&#233;tait de Sartene ; une pipelette que m&#234;me sur le continent &#231;a se serait vu&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ça me rappelle ma première femme qu'était de Sartene ;



Oh sacré putain de nom de dieu de bordel de merde... Je te dis pas comment que je compatis... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2007)

Pkoi, elles sont sp&#233;ciales les sart&#232;noises/naises/niennes ?


----------



## vousti (18 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi, elles sont spéciales les sartènoises/naises/niennes ?




ou....niaises


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2007)

Tu veux te faire plastiquer malheureux ?


----------



## vousti (18 Mars 2007)

m'en fous...fais partie du flnc ...section alsace


----------



## fable (18 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> PS : St Patoch', c'est le protecteur de qui ?



Afin que de mourrir moins inculte:que ceux qui savent pas qui fût St Patrick ailles voir là 

Quelques extraits:

 "La fête de la Saint-Patrick ou fête nationale irlandaise est une fête catholique qui célèbre Saint Patrick (?395-461), le saint patron de l'Irlande. Le 17 mars est un jour férié en Irlande, en Irlande du Nord et à Terre-Neuve-et-Labrador."

"On raconte que Saint Patrick, venu pour christianiser l'Irlande, a, ce jour-là, expliqué la Sainte Trinité aux Irlandais avec un trèfle (devenu depuis un des symboles de l'Irlande !)"


Mais ce que Wiki dit ne dit pas, c'est que pour la majorité des gens la St Patrick c'est surtout l'occassion de bien se bourrer la gueule  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2007)

fable a dit:


> la St Patrick c'est surtout l'occassion de bien se bourrer la gueule  :love:



A few, my nephew! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Ouais... D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, voir la vie par le filtre de wiki, y'a mieux aussi.


----------



## vousti (18 Mars 2007)

Tout à fait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4208084 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... D'un autre côté, voir la vie par le filtre de wiki, y'a mieux aussi.



Oh... Toi t'es tout chonchon, ce soir...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh... Toi t'es tout chonchon, ce soir...


Que ce soir ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Ouais... Quand on me parle de culture avec 3 fautes minimum &#224; la phrase et avec comme point de r&#233;f&#233;rence wiki, j'ai l'&#233;chine qui se h&#233;risse&#8230; La Saint Patrick, c'est une f&#234;te justificative pour alcoolos et puis c'est marre. Moi, je ne suis pas irlandais, je ne connais pas ces gens, et je picole tous les jours.  

Et j'ai pas lu &#231;a dans wiki en plus, je l'jure votre Honneur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Que ce soir ?!....



Déconseil du soir : chercher à savoir si le chat est chonchon ou ronron


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4208105 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne suis pas irlandais, je ne connais pas ces gens, et je picole tous les jours.


 et t'as le même genre de caractère que ces têtes de cons...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du soir : chercher &#224; savoir si le chat est chonchon ou ronron


Liste des courses :
- Chimay...
- Orval...
- Leffe triple...
- etc...  

:style:

_P.S : et du rhum, &#233;videmment... _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

> et t'as le m&#234;me genre de caract&#232;re que ces t&#234;tes de cons...



C'est pas vrai beef nose !

C'est marqu&#233; dans wiki, ils ne boivent que le 17 mars les rouquins !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2007)

Peut être ; peut être... Mais ce sont des têtes de cons le reste de l'année... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Ouaip.

Que moi, ben m&#234;me le 17 mars&#8230;
Je fais pas rel&#226;che. Faut le savoir.

Ne pas confondre, donc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4208133 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip.
> 
> Que moi, ben même le 17 mars
> Je fais pas relâche. Faut le savoir.



on sait, on sait ...


----------



## béber1 (18 Mars 2007)

:mouais: ne jamais dire &#224; un irlandais qu'il habite sur une &#238;le, il risque de boire &#224; plus conqu'&#238;liens que lui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> on sait, on sait ...



Aussi bien "techeuniquement" que "taqueutiquement", il faut toujours répéter les fondamentaux, il paraît.


----------



## fable (18 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Liste des courses :
> - Chimay...
> - Orval...
> - Leffe triple...
> ...


Un belge aussi ?


----------



## mado (18 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Liste des courses :
> - Chimay...
> - Orval...
> - Leffe triple...
> ...



Je peux rajouter les miennes ?
Tu livres aussi ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2007)

fable a dit:


> Afin que de mourrir moins inculte:que ceux qui savent pas qui fût St Patrick ailles voir là



Mais on te parle pas d'un StPatrick, obscur saint irlandais, mais de St Patoch'


----------



## NED (18 Mars 2007)

*Déconseil du jour :*
Trainer sur Macgé presque jusqu'à minuit alors que demain je me lève Grave tôt !!!
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil perso : n'arriver qu'&#224; c't'heure l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Mars 2007)

Pareil. 

Y'a des statistiques quelque part sur la productivité diurne des Macgéens? 


:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2007)

Déconseil de Luc : établir un lien entre l'heure du coucher et l'heure du lever : c'est le meilleur moyen de se gâcher l'existence. C'est comme penser à la vaisselle quand on se met à table. À chaque jour suffit sa peine


----------



## mamyblue (19 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Déconseil de Luc : établir un lien entre l'heure du coucher et l'heure du lever : c'est le meilleur moyen de se gâcher l'existence. C'est comme penser à la vaisselle quand on se met à table. À chaque jour suffit sa peine


Comme il a raison Luc, chaque chose en son temps. Et puis déconseil de mamy : pourquoi faire aujourd'hui ce qu'on peut faire demain


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> pourquoi faire aujourd'hui ce qu'on peut faire demain




C'est vrai pourquoi se coucher maintenant alors qu'on pourra le faire demain ? :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du matin: éternuer en se brossant les dents. 


Rigolez pas, c'est pas drole.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Comme il a raison Luc, chaque chose en son temps. Et puis d&#233;conseil de mamy : pourquoi faire aujourd'hui ce qu'on peut faire demain



D&#233;conseil du matin : Se dire "si je j'avais fait hier, je serais tranquille aujourd'hui  "


Solution alternative : voir ma signature :rateau:



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4208378 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil du matin: &#233;ternuer en se brossant les dents.
> 
> 
> Rigolez pas, c'est pas drole.



Nan ! Je ne rie pas, c'est les nerfs !


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Déconseil du matin: éternuer en se brossant les dents.
> 
> 
> Rigolez pas, c'est pas drole.



Déconseil du matin (bis) : Vouloir repeindre la salle de bain au dentifrice le matin...


----------



## duracel (19 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du matin: vouloir vider la caisse du chat, mettre la litière dans un sac... troué et s'en rendre compte bien sûr un peu tard.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Déconseil du matin: éternuer en se brossant les dents.
> 
> 
> Rigolez pas, c'est pas drole.



Oh non, je ne rigole pas, car ça m'est arrivé pas plus tard que ce matin. 

Les conséquences sont terribles. :afraid:


----------



## fredintosh (19 Mars 2007)

Voil&#224; ce qui arrive &#224; force de vouloir un sourire "&#233;clatant".


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2007)

aller bosser...:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4208378 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil du matin: &#233;ternuer en se brossant les dents.
> 
> 
> Rigolez pas, c'est pas drole.



Et enfiler le pull en m&#234;me temps &#231;a change quelque chose ?  

D&#233;conseil du jour : se croire d&#233;j&#224; au printemps et choisir la tenue en cons&#233;quence


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Déconseil du matin: vouloir vider la caisse du chat, mettre la litière dans un sac... troué et s'en rendre compte bien sûr un peu tard.





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah là là, que de bons souvenirs !
> :sick:



Ha oui, très bien ça !!! ca m'est arrivé plein de fois aussi...LoL  

T'as des ratons aussi Roberto? J'ai hâte de rencontrer la VendezFamily....:love:


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui, très bien ça !!! ca m'est arrivé plein de fois aussi...LoL



Il faut bien avouer que c'est un grand classique. Ce qui est affreux, c'est le regard affligé du chat lorsqu'il voit la catastrophe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ... Ce qui est affreux, c'est le regard affligé du chat lorsqu'il voit la catastrophe...



Ah ça ! Tu fais ça à Chaton, c'est le ban garanti


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça ! Tu fais ça à Chaton, c'est le ban garanti



Déconseil du jour : ne fournir pas des occasions pareilles à Pascal77


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : avoir un chat. C'est trop con ces b&#234;tes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Déconseil  C'est comme penser à la vaisselle quand on se met à table. À chaque jour suffit sa peine




toi t'es prié de rien dire de cela a bioman :mouais: :mouais: 

 lui quand fait la cuisine c'est bon mais a moi apres il me reste qu'a retrousser les manches et 1 h de lessivage cuisine :hein:


----------



## La mouette (19 Mars 2007)

C'est pour cela que l'on dit: _faire la cuisine_


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et enfiler le pull en même temps ça change quelque chose ?


 
jcrois que je veux même pas en entendre parler! :hein:


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2007)

Conseil/deconseil du jour : NE PAS se laver les dents


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Mars 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Conseil/deconseil du jour : NE PAS se laver les dents



Déconseil: suivre les conseils de Romumuald... :hein: :mouais:


----------



## béber1 (19 Mars 2007)

:mouais: ou en partie seulement : les dents de devant uniquement  .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> :mouais: ou en partie seulement : les dents de devant uniquement  .



t'es pas au bon endroit: le post sur les seniors est parici


----------



## béber1 (19 Mars 2007)

fa alors. Komment ke t'as fuuu...?


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2007)

déconseil du jour illustré...  les dents de devant ca suffit pas


----------



## béber1 (19 Mars 2007)

Fé pour faaa..., ze ve devandais ski y'avait de'ier ton avata'...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : avoir un chat. C'est trop con ces bêtes.



Ptain c'est rien de le dire, l'abruti de truc poilu qui fait office d'animal de compagnie chez nous  c'est encore battu ce week-end, résultat, infection de l'oeil et 70  de vétérinaire...   :hein: :hosto: :sick: 

_"Les chats, c'est vraiment rien que des branleurs..."_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain c'est rien de le dire, l'abruti de truc poilu qui fait office d'animal de compagnie chez nous  c'est encore battu ce week-end, r&#233;sultat, infection de l'oeil et 70 &#8364; de v&#233;t&#233;rinaire...   :hein: :hosto: :sick:
> 
> _"Les chats, c'est vraiment rien que des branleurs..."_






   j'aime beaucoup  le "truc poilu qui fait office d'animal de compagnie chez nous" .......   

moi c'est regl&#233; : 
plus de chien, plus de lapin, plus de tortue , plus de poisson ni de chat .....haaaaaa zut ,la sa va pas,  j'ai jamais eu de chat :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Ah ! Alors tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain c'est rien de le dire, l'abruti de truc poilu qui fait office d'animal de compagnie chez nous  c'est encore battu ce week-end, r&#233;sultat, infection de l'oeil et 70 &#8364; de v&#233;t&#233;rinaire...   :hein: :hosto: :sick:


Reprends un conseil du jour que j'ai donn&#233; qq pages avant : sessions OSX s&#233;par&#233;es, boitamel s&#233;par&#233;es, comptes s&#233;par&#233;s etc... C'est SON chat, c'est ELLE qui paie... et hop


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain c'est rien de le dire, l'abruti de truc poilu qui fait office d'animal de compagnie chez nous  c'est encore battu ce week-end, résultat, infection de l'oeil et 70  de vétérinaire...   :hein: :hosto: :sick:
> 
> _"Les chats, c'est vraiment rien que des branleurs..."_





Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi c'est reglé :
> plus de chien, plus de lapin, plus de tortue , plus de poisson ni de chat .....haaaaaa zut ,la sa va pas,  j'ai jamais eu de chat :rateau: :rateau:



Faites comme moi : adoptez la solution "insectes" 
Pas de chat ni de chien (ni de tortues, de serpent ou de panthère) mais par contre des phasmes et dès que la saison est propice, des tas d'autres bestioles à 6 patttes 

Avantages : ça fait peu de bruit (à part les grillons en chaleur  ), ça ne revient pas cher (les phasmes, ça se nourrit aux ronces, les mantes aux sautrelles, les criquets à la salade).
Inconvénients : faut quand même s'occuper de la bouffe et les ronces ça pique sans même qu'on ait des mûre à manger dessus et ça finit par être un peu encombrant en été (et parfois un peu odoriférant ).

Ceci dit, comme animal de compagnie, c'est quand même plus facile à gérer qu'un chat, un chien, ou un gamin


----------



## La mouette (19 Mars 2007)

J'ai opté pour le *Tamagotchi *


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4209256 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Alors tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates



J'allais le dire !  Les félins sont des animaux exceptionnels !


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'allais le dire !  Les félins sont des animaux exceptionnels !




Surtout en peau au pied de mon lit :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ceci dit, comme animal de compagnie, c'est quand même plus facile à gérer qu'un chat, un chien, ou un gamin



Il y a plus simple encore comme animal de compagnie : un boulon, ou des Harengs Saur.


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai opt&#233; pour le *Tamagotchi *



[Mode Grocon]
Sinon, la femme aussi peut faire un bon animal de compagnie !  




TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'allais le dire !  Les f&#233;lins sont des animaux exceptionnels !



[mode "un peu de po&#233;sie dans mon post de brute"]

Surtout quand on est f&#233;lin pour l'autre :love:


Edit : d&#233;conseil du jour : vouloir faire des vannes pourries, alors qu'on a pas dormi de la nuit  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Edit : déconseil du jour : vouloir faire des vannes pourries, alors qu'on a pas dormi de la nuit  :casse:



T'as bien de la chance.
Même en dormant, j'y arrive sans problème le lendemain.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a plus simple encore comme animal de compagnie : un boulon, ou des Harengs Saur.



T'imagines pas l'affection que peux te donne un phasme ! 
Même les mantes religieuses, contrairement aux rumeurs, ça peut être gentil comme tout :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> [Mode Grocon]
> Sinon, la femme aussi peut faire un bon animal de compagnie !



appelon chat un chat donc :
 un animal chatte ......:rateau: 




edit : la bestiole  a moins de poils que toi luc


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> edit : la bestiole  a moins de poils que toi luc



  

C'est quasiment de la macro, c'est pour ça. 
Celle-là, ce n'est pas une élevée à la maison. C'est une sauvage qui avait du penser que mon bras était un bon mirador pour la chasse ou alors pour contempler le superbe paysage (les Corniches du Méjean, près du Vase Sèvres), c'était peut-être une touriste. Notre idylle s'est arrêtée là, je l'ai perdue de vue.


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : parler des m&#233;rites de la D2 &#224; un supporter du PSG.

Le d&#233;conseil du soir : r&#233;pondre &#224; un post de la(n)guille sur l'architecture. &#199;a nique la premi&#232;re partie de Pulp Fiction.


----------



## N°6 (20 Mars 2007)

Ah merdre ! Pulp fiction !  

D&#233;conseil bis : lire les posts de Rezba qui r&#233;pond &#224; la(n)guille sur l'architecture


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Le déconseil de la nuit : prendre le temps de demander à Rezba si le bon terme orthodoxe qui convient niveau football c'est pas plutôt *L2* ??
> ... Alors que pour tout dire on s'en tape, grave même, mais ça reste un post de Rezba _alors bon._



Très juste. En ce qui me concerne, j'espère bien qu'ils rejoindront la L2 dès cette fin de saison. Histoire que leurs supporters les plus cinglés fassent moins les marioles. La paix!

Mais je m'égare là, je m'égare. 

déconseil de la nuit : oublier de manger tant la vie ouèbique vous absorbe. Faut pas pousser quand même. Quelle andouille. Je vais devenir toute petite à ce rythme là.


----------



## elKBron (20 Mars 2007)

ben en fait ca depend : pn parle de *D*ivision ou de *L*igue ?


----------



## elKBron (20 Mars 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : laisser un mec soit disant connaissant les r&#233;seaux (en fait il fait de la com') installer le routeur chez un client...

Oblig&#233; de l'assister et de perdre du temps... 

edith : pffff... il avait oubli&#233; de brancher le modem sur le routeur... y a de quoi s enerver, non ?


----------



## rezba (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Le déconseil de la nuit : prendre le temps de demander à Rezba si le bon terme orthodoxe qui convient niveau football c'est pas plutôt *L2* ??
> ... Alors que pour tout dire on s'en tape, grave même, mais ça reste un post de Rezba _alors bon._




Arf. Je date un peu. Mais j'ai déjà du mal à m'intéresser à la L1. Alors la L2...


----------



## lufograf (20 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Arf. Je date un peu. Mais j'ai déjà du mal à m'intéresser à la L1. Alors la L2...



Sinon tu peu aussi essayer ça :








 :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2007)

*Les aventures de JPTK &#224; la poste*

_Le d&#233;conseil du jour : faire confiance &#224; la guicheti&#232;re de la poste._

J'arrive avec 2 colis, un cadeau pour un pote (un mug la classe, non pas celle avec B&#233;zu) et un autre avec des jeux Nintendo 64 pour un ebayeur, j'ach&#232;te 2 cartons collissimo hors de prix, je remplis tranquillement et avec attention mes bordereaux et je les donne &#224; la dame   et l&#224; cette *PUUTE* inverse les 2 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(non, puute c'est pas vulgaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mon ebayeur heureusement est super cool et tr&#232;s compr&#233;hensif, &#231;a l'a fait beaucoup rire, il m'a m&#234;me demand&#233; s'il devait forcer un peu pour faire rentrer le joli mug dans la console car &#231;a ne semblait pas fonctionner :rateau: 

Reste plus qu'&#224; attendre que mon pote revienne sur Paris pour qu'ils &#233;changent leur 2 colis, merci la poste :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Les aventures de JPTK à la poste*
> 
> _Le déconseil du jour : faire confiance à la guichetière de la poste._
> cette ****** inverse les 2 !!!



à force d'écouter les






​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Mesdames, à ne pas faire si vous ne connaissez pas bien les serveurs, celui là je le connaissais bien 


J'étais avec un pote dans un Bar et le serveur arrive : 

serveur : qu'est ce qu'il vous faut ?
pote : un sérieux.
moi : un gigolo.
pote : ...
serveur : ....

regards

moi : un galopin, je voudrais un GA-LO-PIN !
_
Je l'ai raconté à des suisses, l'ont pas comprises : un galopin c'est un 125cl de bière. 
Un sérieux c'est un litre._


----------



## Picouto (20 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4210481 a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames, &#224; ne pas faire si vous ne connaissez pas bien les serveurs, celui l&#224; je le connaissais bien
> 
> 
> J'&#233;tais avec un pote dans un Bar et le serveur arrive :
> ...


12,5 cl


----------



## La mouette (20 Mars 2007)

Pitié ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Definition d'un gigolo : mixte entre un galopin et un diabolo !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Autre déconseil :* demander un diabolo.
> "... Un diabolo quoi ?
> - Un diabolo.
> - Oui mais _à quoi ?_
> ...



je l'ai deja faite dans un bar : 
-Je voudrais un diabolo nature, svp.
-Une limonade?
-Non non, un diabolo 



Mais je connaissais un peu la serveuse...


----------



## Patamach (20 Mars 2007)

Je déconseille MacG on s'y ennui à mourrir.

:sick:


----------



## La mouette (20 Mars 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

deconseil:
se moquer de mon dernier post , je ne sais pas si notre roberto national va apprecier


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> deconseil:
> se moquer de mon dernier post , je ne sais pas si notre roberto national va apprecier



Les effets de la caféine?  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Je vais voir cela *de suite.*
> :love: :love: :love:



Franchement, tu pourrais faire un petit effort, non? :mouais: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour: croire que le premier jour du printemps il fait beau, oublier qu'il a gelé cette nuit et qu'il neige ce matin, sortir de chez soi toute pressée et se casser la figure dans les escaliers tout gelés... 

Rigolez pas hein!


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: croire que le premier jour du printemps il fait beau, oublier qu'il a gelé cette nuit et qu'il neige ce matin, sortir de chez soi toute pressée et se casser la figure dans les escaliers tout gelés...
> 
> Rigolez pas hein!


bah, tant que tu n avais pas ta brosse à dents dans la bouche, y a rien a craindre


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Rigolez pas hein!



"J'veux bien qu'on rie, mais j'veux pas qu'on s'moque "


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2007)

Patamach a dit:


> Je déconseille MacG on s'y ennui à mourrir.
> 
> :sick:



Mais d'où cela peut-il bien venir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : faire un cadeau "surprise" &#224; sa femme, et oublier le ticket de caisse dans la poche de chemise qui part au lavage :casse:


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : faire un cadeau "surprise" à sa femme, et oublier le ticket de caisse dans la poche de chemise qui part au lavage :casse:



Où est le problème ? Tu comptais faire passer le cadeau en note de frais ?!


----------



## lufograf (21 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : faire un cadeau "surprise" &#224; sa femme, et oublier le ticket de caisse dans la poche de chemise qui part au lavage :casse:




Ou alors tu as tent&#233; un cadeau "bobby style" (genre un robinet  ) et du coup elle t'a fait comprendre qu'un &#233;change serait bienvenue ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Ou alors tu as tent&#233; un cadeau "bobby style" (genre un robinet  ) et du coup elle t'a fait comprendre qu'un &#233;change serait bienvenue ? :rateau:



En fait, &#231;a n'est pas le c&#244;t&#233; "cadeau", qui a &#233;t&#233; remis en question, mais le c&#244;t&#233; "surprise" , sinon, le cadeau, depuis le temps qu'elle en avait envie, c'&#233;tait :love:

Sinon, pour Bobby, il faut savoir que le robinet, c'&#233;tait (si j'ose dire) la goutte d'eau qui a mis le feu aux poudres, apr&#232;s l'&#233;pluche-patates, la brosse &#224; chaussures, et l'assortiment d'&#233;chantillons de produits d'entretien m&#233;nagers :mouais:


----------



## boddy (21 Mars 2007)

En tout cas Pascal 77, maintenant tu sais que ta femme fait tes poches :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ça n'est pas le côté "cadeau", qui a été remis en question, mais le côté "surprise" , sinon, le cadeau, depuis le temps qu'elle en avait envie, c'était :love:
> 
> Sinon, pour Bobby, il faut savoir que le robinet, c'était (si j'ose dire) la goutte d'eau qui a mis le feu aux poudres, après l'épluche-patates, la brosse à chaussures, et l'assortiment d'échantillons de produits d'entretiens ménagers :mouais:



Tu as oublié l'aspirateur, le balai à franges etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

boddy a dit:


> En tout cas Pascal 77, maintenant tu sais que ta femme fait tes poches :rateau:



Toujours, avant de passer le linge en machine ! les billets de banque (même si c'est de l'argent "sale"), tickets de métro et autres cartes imagin'R n'appréciant pas ce genre de traitement, et la machine appréciant moyennement les pièces de monnaie, trousseaux de clés et autres articles de quincaillerie divers


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et autres articles de quincaillerie divers



Tu lui as donc offert le même robinet que Bobby ! Tu es fait like a rat, demasked P77 !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211196 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié l'aspirateur, le balai à franges etc...



Le ratatine-ordure, le canon à patates, le lit qu'est toujours fait (©Boris Vian)


----------



## boddy (21 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toujours, avant de passer le linge en machine ! les billets de banque (même si c'est de l'argent "sale"), tickets de métro et autres cartes imagin'R n'appréciant pas ce genre de traitement, et la machine appréciant moyennement les pièces de monnaie, trousseaux de clés et autres articles de quincaillerie divers



Oh que oui ! C'est mon déconseille : ne pas faire les poches avant de passer au lave linge. Je le fais jamais... le pire que j'ai "récolté" : les kleenex. C'est absolument terrible le résultat


----------



## jugnin (21 Mars 2007)

- Se faire offrir un lapin b&#233;lier qui s'av&#232;re souffrir de la teigne et d'une infection respiratoire (hein steph).
- Lui administrer des antibiotiques &#224; l'aide de seringues, alors qu'on est examen et qu'on n'a pas vraiment que &#231;a &#224; faire.
- Conserver les accessoires pendant trois ans, les oublier, mais les ramener par m&#233;garde au domicile parental.
- Quitter ledit domicile quelques mois apr&#232;s, en laissant le soin &#224; sa m&#232;re de faire le m&#233;nage derri&#232;re vous.

- Etre surpris par un coup de fil alarmiste de maman alarm&#233;e, et se rendre compte que l'explication _"Non  mais c'est pas moi, c'est mon lapin"_ peut effectivement paraitre un peu l&#233;g&#232;re, avec le recul.:rose:


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

Je dois avoir une boite de petits pois qui trainent dans un placard si jamais tu veux plus de ton lapin 


:love:


----------



## jugnin (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211342 a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir une boite de petits pois qui trainent dans un placard si jamais tu veux plus de ton lapin
> 
> 
> :love:


 
Cet abruti qui me cause des problèmes post mortem n'a pas vécu trois ans. Désolé, tu devras te contenter des petits pois.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> - Se faire offrir un lapin bélier qui s'avère souffrir de la teigne et d'une infection respiratoire (hein steph).
> - Lui administrer des antibiotiques à l'aide de seringues, alors qu'on est examen et qu'on n'a pas vraiment que ça à faire.
> - Conserver les accessoires pendant trois ans, les oublier, mais les ramener par mégarde au domicile parental.
> - Quitter ledit domicile quelques mois après, en laissant le soin à sa mère de faire le ménage derrière vous.
> ...



Héhé 

Nan mais d'façon, ça a toujours été une idée sogrenue ce cadeau pourri. Mea Culpa.  

Bon maintenant on fait quoi pour les rassurer les parents : on réclame la facture au véto de l'époque? Mouais, c'est foutu, ayè ils croient qu'on en faisait un usage perso de cette seringue.

'Sont graves quand même : on aurait pas de si belles gueules  

Comme quoi la confiance intergénérationnelle tient à peu d'choses :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (21 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> - Se faire offrir un lapin bélier qui s'avère souffrir de la teigne et d'une infection respiratoire (hein steph).
> - Lui administrer des antibiotiques à l'aide de seringues, alors qu'on est examen et qu'on n'a pas vraiment que ça à faire.
> - Conserver les accessoires pendant trois ans, les oublier, mais les ramener par mégarde au domicile parental.
> - Quitter ledit domicile quelques mois après, en laissant le soin à sa mère de faire le ménage derrière vous.
> ...



Dans le même genre 
- avoir un chat du genre malade
- avoir un véto qui lui prescrit des medocs en comprimés tout petits dont en plus il faut lui en donner que le quart :hein: 
- puis le véto prescrit aussi un liquide à lui donner avec une seringue :affraid:
- ecraser les comprimés en essayant de les couper en quatre.
- Partir le matin en retard en laissant tout sur la table de salon (poudre de comprimés, seringue ...)
- rentrer le soir avec des potes en ayant oublié ce détail  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Dans le même genre
> - avoir un chat du genre malade
> - avoir un véto qui lui prescrit des medocs en comprimés tout petits dont en plus il faut lui en donner que le quart :hein:
> - puis le véto prescrit aussi un liquide à lui donner avec une seringue :affraid:
> ...


pourquoi ? tes potes avaient tout sniff&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je laisse la portière ouverte, je me penche sous le tableau de bord dans l'imbroglio (c'est comme ça qu'on dit pour une Lancia, Robertav ?? :love: ) de fils électriques, je commence à tripatouiller à la recherche d'un faux contact.



a d'autres !!!!    

en realité* tu es celui qui , une nuit en debut des année 70  , a voulu voler la belle lancia coupé de mon pere :
tu n'as pas eu de chance, maman elle a le sommeil leger , elle entend un bruit bizarre et reveille papa qui lui,  ni un ni 2 , sors son fusil de chasse et commence a tirer en l'air .....
toi t'a pas demandé ton reste et t'as laissé la belle voiture avec une vitre cassé et un tas de fils a ranger :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 


  






* vrai de vrai en plus ......meme si tu etais un peu jeune a l'époque


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour : se réveiller en ayant oublier que hier soir vers minuit, il neigeait abondamment... Ce n'est pas ça qui vous donne la motivation pour peler la neige pendant plus d'une heure :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> *peler* la neige



Ca doit pas &#234;tre facile en plus. Tu fais comment ? avec un &#233;conome &#224; pomme de terre ou a la main ?! 

 

Ceci &#233;tant, de la neige au printemps c'est pas de peau, m&#234;me en Suisse. [&#169;pascal77].


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca doit pas être facile en plus. Tu fais comment ? avec un économe à pomme de terre ou a la main ?!



Il est facile de se moquer appuyé sur son déambulateur... Penses à le chaîner ou à acheter des pneus clous, un accident est si vite arrivé


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, de la neige au printemps c'est pas de peau, même en Suisse. [*©pascal77*].



Ceci dit, j'attire tout de même ton attention sur le fait que j'attend toujours ton chèque


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il est facile de se moquer appuy&#233; sur son d&#233;ambulateur... Penses &#224; le cha&#238;ner ou &#224; acheter des pneus clous, un accident est si vite arriv&#233;



Je ne me moque pas, je m'int&#233;resse !!!!!! Je ne connaissais pas cette pratique, semble t-elle* locale, et par curiosit&#233; je posais des questions ! Voil&#224; : on se renseigne sur les coutumes des civilisations primitives et on se fait rabrouer ! 


* Et pour quoi pas, en fait ?!



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ceci dit, j'attire tout de m&#234;me ton attention sur le fait que j'attend toujours ton ch&#232;que



En g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est le "n&#232;gre" qui est pay&#233; ! Toi tu as la gloire, les invites VIP, et tu passes de s&#233;jours tous frais pay&#233;s dans des lieux de r&#234;ve avec des  manequins alors que je trime comme un Jean Mineur pour tous les jours te fournir des vers aux 12 pieds beaux* ! 

* Justifiant ainsi le fait que certains soient bancales, je l'avoue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> des vers aux 12 pieds



   Des ann&#233;lid&#233;s, anc&#234;tres du "mille pattes", je pr&#233;sume ?


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne me moque pas, je m'intéresse !!!!!! Je ne connaissais pas cette pratique, semble t-elle* locale, et par curiosité je posais des questions ! Voilà : on se renseigne sur les coutumes des civilisations primitives et on se fait rabrouer !



Le plus simple pour approcher les pratiques locales est le stage pratique. Demain matin je t'attendrai avant de recommencer l'exercice 

Je te conseille de te munir soit de ceci soit de cela  ou carrément des deux afin de pouvoir faire des tests comparatifs... Tu repartiras dans le sud heureux et comblé. Tu auras vécu des expériences inoubliables


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des annélidés, ancêtres du "mille pattes", je présume ?



Mon en vers vaut bien des en droits de certains ici !


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le plus simple pour approcher les pratiques locales est le stage pratique. Demain matin je t'attendrai avant de recommencer l'exercice
> 
> Je te conseille de te munir soit de ceci soit de cela  ou carrément des deux afin de pouvoir faire des tests comparatifs... Tu repartiras dans le sud heureux et comblé. Tu auras vécu des expériences inoubliables




J'ai mieux : j'attends devant le feu de cheminée que tu ais terminée la tarte préparée avec cette magnifique neige que tu auras pris soin de peler afin qu'elle ne colle pas au dents.
Et pour l'expérience inoubliable, j'imaginais que les Suissesses avaient d'autres habitudes que de proposer de se peler les noix en épluchant la neige !


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et pour l'expérience inoubliable, j'imaginais que les Suissesses avaient d'autres habitudes que de proposer de se peler les noix en épluchant la neige !



Il y a des pratiques locales qui ne se dévoilent pas au grand jour sur un forum très cher...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je te conseille de te munir ... de cela


Une peule?...


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

Donc, d&#233;conseil du jour : nommer la grenouille a la communication du minist&#232;re du tourisme h&#233;lv&#232;te ! Pour attirer le chaland elle va proposer de peler la neige, de l&#233;cher les bennes &#224; ordure et de sucer les barres des remonte-pentes ! 

Bon, je vais plut&#244;t aller passer mes prochaines vacances &#224; Cuba. Il y a moins de neige mais on y glisse mieux ! 


Vous noterez un respect absolu de la charte.


----------



## NED (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous noterez un respect absolu de la charte.




 Je note, je note..... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

dire a son conjoint  les 4 verités sur son frere voir l'ensemble de sa famille  :
tirage de gueule assuré pendant plusieurs jours !!!!


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2007)

Faire des jeux de mots &#224; la con en m&#233;langeant le d&#233;but et la fin de plusieurs lieux communs. Au bout d'un moment, &#231;a devient irr&#233;pressible et spontan&#233;. Ca m'aurait &#233;vit&#233; cette perle en r&#233;union : 

_- Il faut couler &#231;a dans le bronze tout de suite._

:rose:

Je boirai ma honte jusqu'&#224; l'hallali.


----------



## vousti (26 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> dire a son conjoint  les 4 verités sur son frere voir l'ensemble de sa famille  :
> tirage de gueule assuré pendant plusieurs jours !!!!



ahh toi et ta franchise.....tu devrais le savoir tout doucement 

mais je sais...on ne se refait pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> _- Il faut couler ça dans le bronze tout de suite._



Pourtant, il y a de l'idée !   Et d'autres sont sûrement très réussis 


Déconseil du jour : Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, évitez de répondre au vieux monsieur qui vient jeter ses poubelles triées sélectivement sous peine de le voir, tout sourire et heureux de sa journée, jeter son sachet plastique dans la poubelle ordinaire d'à côté


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

*D&#233;conseil du jour*

Emmener des Loukoums de la mosqu&#233;e de Paris chez soi, en les ayant emball&#233;s dans les serviettes en papier de ladite mosqu&#233;e. M&#234;me si il y a du sucre glace autour, y'a quand m&#234;me des endroits ou le papier colle, voire partout pour peu qu'on ai laiss&#233; &#231;a a temp&#233;rature ambiante....
:rose:


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2007)

Le déconseil du jour : accepter un fichier X-Press en disant : "Pas de problème, je peux l'ouvrir dans InDesign" et découvrir après qu'il s'agit d'une version 5, qui ne s'ouvre pas dans InDesign, sauf si on achète un plug-in à 200 euros !
 :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> dire a son conjoint  les 4 verités sur son frere voir l'ensemble de sa famille  :
> tirage de gueule assuré pendant plusieurs jours !!!!



En même temps, ça va te faire de l'intimité pour pouvoir plus nous les briser...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps, ça va te faire de l'intimité pour pouvoir plus nous les briser...



je sais : je le brise tellement que bioman demande le divorce :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2007)

Bah... S'il nous avait demandé avant, on lui aurait fait un topo (Non, pas un rat...) détaillé sur les femmes du Sud...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... S'il nous avait demandé avant, on lui aurait fait un topo (Non, pas un rat...) détaillé sur les femmes du Sud...



C'est simple, elles ont les mêmes qualités (certains diraient défaut) que les hommes du Sud


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est simple, elles ont les mêmes qualités (certains diraient défaut) que les hommes du Sud



Ai-je besoin de vous rappeler, petite Madame, que les hommes du Sud sont élevés par des mères du même tonneau... :mouais:


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> des mères du même tonneau... :mouais:



J'en connais pourtant des jolies des femmes du sud... 
Tu fais parfois de ces raccourcis : il n'y a pas que des tonneaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ai-je besoin de vous rappeler, petite Madame, que les hommes du Sud sont élevés par des mères du même tonneau... :mouais:



On va tomber dans l'histoire de la poule et de l'oeuf, encore  Et pis ce n'est pas la peine de s'énerver comme ça, grand Monsieur !   

PS : Starmac, pour le tonneau c'est vrai, il y a poire ou bouteille de coca aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ai-je besoin de vous rappeler, petite Madame, que les hommes du Sud sont élevés par des mères du même tonneau... :mouais:



C'est donc ça, l'origine des fameux aventuriers des mères du sud


----------



## Lila (26 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est simple, elles ont les m&#234;mes qualit&#233;s (certains diraient d&#233;faut) que les hommes du Sud





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ai-je besoin de vous rappeler, petite Madame, que les hommes du Sud sont &#233;lev&#233;s par des m&#232;res du m&#234;me tonneau... :mouais:



.....marions les ces deux l&#224; !!!!:        
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....marions les ces deux l&#224; !!!!:
> :love:



Ce n'est pas parce que Moquette est indisponible qu'il faut s'en prendre &#224; Patoch ! Le pauvre


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....marions les ces deux l&#224; !!!!:
> :love:


C'est une id&#233;e... 





Patou.....  :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> .... Le pauvre



...tututu !!!!! ...l'int&#233;ress&#233; ne s'est pas plaint.....
..et selon la formule consacr&#233;e "qui ne dit mot consent".....

hop  ...emballez c'est  pes&#233; !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> hop  ...emballlez c'est  pésé !



Oh ! Le joli bouquet de lilas !


----------



## Lila (26 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oh ! Le joli bouquet de lilas !



gna gna gna !!!!

déconseil du jour : vouloir passez un peu faire le con sur les forums avant de quitter le bureau et se rendre compte que c'était quelques minutes de trop vu qu'un p***** d'orage vient d'éclater et qu'il tombe des cordes et que la moto est restée garée dehors !!!!!


----------



## jugnin (26 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> gna gna gna !!!!
> 
> déconseil du jour : vouloir passez un peu faire le con sur les forums avant de quitter le bureau et se rendre compte que c'était quelques minutes de trop vu qu'un p***** d'orage vient d'éclater et qu'il tombe des cordes et que la moto est restée garée dehors !!!!!



 Déconseil du jour : Ne pas pas habiter en Provence.


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... S'il nous avait demandé avant, on lui aurait fait un topo (Non, pas un rat...) détaillé sur les femmes du Sud...





TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est simple, elles ont les mêmes qualités (certains diraient défaut) que les hommes du Sud





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ai-je besoin de vous rappeler, petite Madame, que les hommes du Sud sont élevés par des mères du même tonneau... :mouais:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> On va tomber dans l'histoire de la poule et de l'oeuf, encore  Et pis ce n'est pas la peine de s'énerver comme ça, grand Monsieur !





Lila a dit:


> .....marions les ces deux là !!!!:
> :love:






​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ​



Tu n'avais pas plus sexy comme robe ?! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

deconsel du jour

choisir une robe de mariée a tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> deconsel du jour
> 
> choisir une robe de mariée a tibo



Déconseil du jour : faire des choix pour Tibo, tout court


----------



## meskh (26 Mars 2007)

déconseil du jour : rentrer de vacances et aller travailler...:rose:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'avais pas plus sexy comme robe ?! :affraid:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : faire des choix pour Tibo, tout court


C'est sympa pour ceusses qui se décarcassent !... 
Moi qui me dévoue pour faire vivre ce forum !!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2007)

*ON SE CAAAAAAAAAALME!!!!!*


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'avais pas plus sexy comme robe ?! :affraid:







TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : faire des choix pour Tibo, tout court


 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ON SE CAAAAAAAAAALME!!!!!*


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


>





:mouais: T'as le mode d'emploi pour le string à fermeture éclair?


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2007)

Acheter du pain dans ce village... :mouais:


----------



## macaronique (26 Mars 2007)

Mais il est où, ce village ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mars 2007)

Heu ...? 

DTC&#169; non ?  








Sinon c'est dans le d&#233;partement de l'Yonne en France.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Mais il est où, ce village ?



Kate.


_Ah non, pardon, je m'ai gouré de réponse._


----------



## macaronique (26 Mars 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Heu ...?
> 
> DTC© non ?



Exact


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Rah lovely...

Lire ce fil est on ne peut plus d&#233;conseill&#233;, il vous fait avoir la banane. Je dois &#234;tre s&#233;rieux moi! Enfin, il parait  

Tibo, en tant que filleul, m'acceptes tu comme t&#233;moin de ton union avec ce brave Patoche? Je veux &#234;tre au premi&#232;re loge quand la mairie va sauter.:love:


NB: merci mr Vendez d'avoir relev&#233; ce monument &#233;crit par Pascal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tibo, en tant que filleul, m'acceptes tu comme témoin de ton union avec ce brave Patoche? Je veux être au première loge quand la mairie va sauter.:love:



Bon, les branquignoles ; j'ai déjà commandé chez le traiteur...
Ça va être cassoulet pour tout le monde...  


:style:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, les branquignoles ; j'ai déjà commandé chez le traiteur...
> Ça va être cassoulet pour tout le monde...
> 
> 
> :style:




bon, puisqu'on a le choix   fais au moins attention à la cuisson cette fois.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, les branquignoles ; j'ai déjà commandé chez le traiteur...
> Ça va être cassoulet pour tout le monde...
> 
> 
> :style:



J'hésitais à venir mais si tu me prends par les sentiments


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Acheter du pain dans ce village... :mouais:



Le trou d c*l du monde ?


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

> Posté par *PATOCHMAN*
> 
> 
> Bon, les branquignoles ; j'ai déjà commandé chez le traiteur...
> Ça va être cassoulet pour tout le monde...



Avec du roteux ??


----------



## Lila (27 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ​





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, les branquignoles ; j'ai d&#233;j&#224; command&#233; chez le traiteur...
> &#199;a va &#234;tre *cassoulet pour tout le monde*...
> 
> :style:




.....d'o&#249; le choix de ce charmant village pour les noces... ...
 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Acheter du pain dans ce village... :mouais:





....MWOUAHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAH !!!

    

....d&#233;conseil du jour ......
....commencer le journ&#233;e par &#231;a !!!
(impossible d'&#234;tre cr&#233;dible aupr&#232;s des coll&#232;gues des 2 &#233;tages en dessous apr&#232;s un &#233;clat de rire agricole qui a d&#233;cleench&#233; les alarmes incendie.....)

Tithrum


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....d'o&#249; le choix de ce charmant village pour les noces... ...
> 
> Humourdouteux.com




J'en connais qui vont manger le lilas par la racine  De plus, le mariage n'aura pas lieu, pas pour des raisons que la psychanalyse sauraient expliquer mais parce qu'une certaine Lastrada semble avoir des vues sur celui qu'elle nomme en priv&#233; son &#238;lien de beaut&#233;     

PS : Je soup&#231;onne une attirance pour les strings en cuir, tirhum


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'en connais qui vont manger le lilas par la racine




he ben voila, il y en a qui se décarcassent pour que la fête soit belle et voilà. Ha je te jure.

Déconseil: prêter mains fortes à l'organisation quand les protagonistes n'en veulent pas.:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mars 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : se faire bouffer le fil de sa souris par son chat (hahaha :rateau: ) et avoir un module BlueTooth qui cherche sans arr&#234;t une souris sans fil, ce qui rend votre ordinateur inutilisable tant que vous n'avez pas une souris connect&#233;e  (merci Morpheus :mouais: )


----------



## Lila (27 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour : se faire bouffer le fil de sa souris par son chat (hahaha :rateau: ) et avoir un module BlueTooth qui cherche sans arrêt une souris sans fil, ce qui rend votre ordinateur inutilisable tant que vous n'avez pas une souris connectée  (merci Morpheus :mouais: )




.....voir : Recette du cassoulet au chat©Patoch


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Le d&#233;conseil du jour : se faire bouffer le fil de sa souris par son chat (hahaha :rateau: ) et avoir un module BlueTooth qui cherche sans arr&#234;t une souris sans fil, ce qui rend votre ordinateur inutilisable tant que vous n'avez pas une souris connect&#233;e  (merci Morpheus :mouais: )



Mais dis moi ... Tu m&#232;nes une vie pleine d'aventure !    (non, je ne ris pas, c'est les neeeerfs )


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais dis moi ... Tu m&#232;nes une vie pleine d'aventure !    (non, je ne ris pas, c'est les neeeerfs )


Ca fait peur tant d'agitation m&#234;me


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais dis moi ... Tu m&#232;nes une vie pleine d'aventure !    (non, je ne ris pas, c'est les neeeerfs )


J'en veux pour mes sous, c'est clair :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

quelles dessous?


----------



## joubichou (27 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour: faire des commentaires ultra salaces sur sa cliente méga gironde alors qu'elle est juste dèrrière toi (J'lavais pô vue):mouais:


----------



## joubichou (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui mais le côté _"bucheron salace aux grandes mains puissantes"_, ça peut plaire, hein, en Gironde ou ailleurs...
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Disons que maintenant elle me regarde autrement


----------



## joubichou (27 Mars 2007)

mais comment tu sais tout ça ,t'es habitué à ce genre de de pathologies


----------



## Lila (28 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Est-ce qu'elle a les yeux brillants et qu'elle se frotte les bras le cou se tord les mains en te parlant (des phrases incompréhensibles), toute rouge, en avalant sa salive tous les 4/5 mots... ?:hein: Il y a des signes que tu dois apprendre à décrypter :_ c'est comme pour savoir de quel côté va tomber un arbre !
> _:afraid:





joubichou a dit:


> mais comment tu sais tout ça ,t'es habitué à ce genre de de pathologies





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah ben oui, chuis prof.





>Joubichou..donc si ces symptômes sont présents ....il te dira comment élaguer la dame !!!!   (non pas à la tronçonneuse )


----------



## Bassman (28 Mars 2007)

Ca taille ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4218143 a dit:
			
		

> Ca taille ici



Ah?... Ziiiiiiiip.... :rateau: :love:


----------



## two (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4218143 a dit:
			
		

> Sa taille ici



ben 90 - 60 - 88 pourquoi?


----------



## Lila (28 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> ben 90 - 60 - 88 pourquoi?



..photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> ben 90 - 60 - 88 pourquoi?



groz nic'hons , petit c'ul


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> groz nic'hons , petit c'ul



Ca a son charme.


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> ben 90 - 60 - 88 pourquoi?





Princess Tatav a dit:


> groz nic'hons , petit c'ul



Déconseil du jour : utiliser le traducteur google alors que le traducteur Tatav est nettement meilleur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ca a son charme.


Russ Meyer n'aura pas bossé en vain...:love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..photo ?



Les interventions de Lila sont toujours justes, pertinentes et intéressantes.


Photo !!


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4218197 a dit:
			
		

> Les interventions de Lila sont toujours justes, pertinentes et int&#233;ressantes.
> 
> 
> Photo !!



(putain j'ai cliqu&#233; sur le mauvais bouton "citer" :rateau: )

Ah dommage que le sujet AP soit ferm&#233;


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

Le déconseil du jour : ne pas être circoncis :rateau:


*la circoncision permet en effet de diminuer de 60 % la transmission du virus du sida*, c'est dingue non ? Tout ça parce que les circoncis ont une peau moins sensible et plus épaisse. 

Décidément y a que des avantages quasiment à se faire circoncire, mais au début ça doit être rude quand même :rose:


----------



## Lila (28 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour : ne pas être circoncis :rateau:
> 
> 
> *la circoncision permet en effet de diminuer de 60 % la transmission du virus du sida*, c'est dingue non ? Tout ça parce que les circoncis ont une peau moins sensible et plus épaisse.
> ...




.....photo ?   ...... non finalement !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

J'ai entendu dire dans une contrée lointaine de papoisie d'antarctique équatoriale du Sud ouest que les circoncies donnaient moins de plaisir aux femmes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire dans une contr&#233;e lointaine de papoisie d'antarctique &#233;quatoriale du Sud ouest que les circonci*e*s donnaient moins de plaisir aux femmes.



Ah &#231;a, l'un dans l'autre (si j'ose dire), &#231;a doit &#234;tre vrai (quoi qu'&#224; mon avis, on devrait plut&#244;t parler de "circonc*ises"*, m&#234;me en pap*ouasie* ) ! Pour les circon*cis*, par contre, rien n'a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;montr&#233;


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire dans une contrée lointaine de papoisie d'antarctique équatoriale du Sud ouest que les circoncies donnaient moins de plaisir aux femmes.



Ouai mais c'est parce qu'ils oublient d'enlever leur slip en peau d'ours :rateau:


----------



## Lila (28 Mars 2007)

...et les photos dans tout ça


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...et les photos dans tout ça



Bah y a pas moyen ici, c'est pas le bon sujet c'est donc *INTERDIT *


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2007)

Fermeture quelques heures pour maintenance.

[ 29 Mars ] R&#233;ouverture sous surveillance.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Fermeture quelques heures pour maintenance.
> 
> [ 29 Mars ] Réouverture sous surveillance.



Surveillance de quoi ? 
Y a un problème avec ce fil ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

Ca va refermer plus t&#244;t que pr&#233;vu


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Surveillance de quoi ?
> Y a un problème avec ce fil ?


_la non utilisation des messages privés en est un le grand nimporte quoi perpétuel et laigreur résiduelle en est une autre le fait est que ce fil cristallise celà cest tout _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour : ne pas être circoncis :rateau:
> 
> 
> *la circoncision permet en effet de diminuer de 60 % la transmission du virus du sida*, c'est dingue non ? Tout ça parce que les circoncis ont une peau moins sensible et plus épaisse.
> ...


Déconseil du jour : dire un truc sérieux dans un fil à déconnade.

La circoncision tue des terminaisons nerveuses, les frottements transforment petit à petit la peau du gland en une sorte de corne épaisse (toutes proportions gardées...)
Le virus a donc moins de chance de passer, le plaisir aussi.
La circoncision est considérée par certains comme une mutilation.

Le préservatif reste le seul moyen fiable pour se préserver du sida.

Questions :
Quel sera, dans le tiers-monde, l'effet premier des campagnes actuelles de promotion de la circoncision dans le cadre de la lutte contre le sida ?
Ces campagnes ont-elles un background religieux ? (conscient ou pas)

C'que j'en dis...
la prochaine fois, promis, je poste une vanne pourrave.


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

Nan c'est bien aussi ca Ponk 

Je me disais un peu la m&#234;me chose en lisant ce que tu cites.


----------



## jugnin (29 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : Se p&#233;ter la gueule au sortir de la douche, le matin : &#231;a fait mal &#224; la gueule, et apr&#232;s on est de mauvais poil au travail.

_...alors on va pigner sur un forum_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2007)

Un coup à se faire péter la gueule par ses collègues de boulot...


----------



## jugnin (29 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un coup à se faire péter la gueule par ses collègues de boulot...



Ouais, c'est pour ça que j'ai pris les devants. Pour des questions de sécurité, je suis un fourbe : j'attaque uniquement par derrière, et lourdement armé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

Finalement, on peut utiliser les frappes chirurgicales, &#231;a g&#234;nera moins de monde.


Nouvel essai, donc.


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2007)

Puisque c'est moi qui ai ferm&#233; et r&#233;-ouvert ce fil le premier, je vais te r&#233;pondre JPTK.

Il se trouve que contrairement a la croyance que certains ici semblent consid&#233;rer comme &#233;vidente et acquise, le fait de mod&#233;rer un forum de cette importance, et singuli&#232;rement le bar ne rend pas imbu d'un quelconque pouvoir mais souvent... las.

Parce que r&#233;guli&#232;rement il faut r&#233;inventer la roue et r&#233;p&#233;ter ce qui devrait &#234;tre une &#233;vidence : ce n'est ni un forum priv&#233; r&#233;serv&#233; a une &#233;lite, ni un forum sur lequel une mod&#233;ration pure et dure doit s'appliquer : l'ambiance qui y r&#232;gne g&#233;n&#233;ralement en fait son succ&#232;s. Toute la difficult&#233; est de trouver le juste &#233;quilibre pour que tous prennent plaisir a le consulter et que les termes, blagues, &#233;changes qui s'y passent ne choquent personne ou que personne ne se sente exclu.

Il se trouve qu'au bar, lieu difficilement "tenable", les interventions des mod&#233;rateurs sont plus visibles qu'ailleurs car dans les autres forums la r&#232;gle est simple : on est dans le sujet ou pas. Dans, ok. pas ? on taille dans la masse ou on ferme. Etrangement ca ne choque personne. Mais cela n'emp&#234;che pas les d&#233;rapages r&#233;guliers (voir ce qui s'est pass&#233; derni&#232;rement dans "72 heures" ou "Autoportraits").

Au rade, c'est diff&#233;rent : il n'y a pas de sujet "global" &#224; proprement parler : chaque fil en est un et la r&#232;gle est de savoir s'arr&#234;ter. Mais est-ce une raison pour que quasi syst&#233;matiquement cette r&#232;gle &#233;lastique soit tendue &#224; l'extr&#234;me ? Nombre de fois nous laissons faire. Pas parce que nous sommes plus sympas et malins que la moyenne, mais parce que le contenu est amusant, cr&#233;atif, gentiment d&#233;conneur et que ca ne g&#234;ne personne. Je veux dire : personne parmi les autres posteurs.

Et puis il y a des fois o&#249; ce sympt&#244;me du grand bordel se r&#233;pand, commence &#224; baver dans une majorit&#233; de sujets ou perdure pendant des pages. Ca lasse. Nous, mais bon, c'est pas le plus important, mais d'autres. Parce que certains tombent dans le travers que nous avons tous un jour ou l'autre, eu : se croire "entre nous", c'est &#224; dire comme dans un vrai bar, a une table, entre 5 ou 6 potes. La diff&#233;rence est que trop souvent ce travers dure et que d&#232;s qu'un autre intervenant ne faisant pas partie de la bande se pointe il est plus ou moins d&#233;gag&#233;. Et je ne parle pas de ceux qui n'interviennent pas, sachant quel sort leur est r&#233;serv&#233; si il ne rentrent pas dans le jeu qui s'apparente trop r&#233;guli&#232;rement a du pipi caca.

Alors, pour galvauder comme il l'est souvent ici le terme d'intol&#233;rance s'appliquant a la mod&#233;ration, qui l'est le plus ? Ceux qui ont une vision globale du lieu, un ressenti des autres membres et essaient d'y maintenir un semblant d'ordre ou les quelques-uns qui s'approprient l'endroit pour y faire r&#233;gner une loi ? Pas m&#233;chamment, je le sais, mais par habitude, par bien-&#234;tre, par amusement, par volont&#233; de taquiner la mod&#233;ration, parce qu'ils ont assist&#233;s a une AES, parce que...

"Parler de tout et de n'importe quoi" ne signifie pas _parler tout le temps de n'importe quoi, n'importe comment_. Ici aussi il y a des r&#232;gles, pr&#233;vues pour la majorit&#233;. Le bar a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233; une premi&#232;re fois et tout le monde a fait son m&#233;a-culpa lors de la r&#233;ouverture. Combien de temps la bonne volont&#233; a t-elle tenue ? Qui &#224; l'&#233;poque a trait&#233; Benjamin de facho ? 

On ferme un sujet ! La belle affaire ! Fais le ratio des posts de moins de 5 mots par rapport a l'ensemble des messages commis ici et tu comprendras ce que je veux dire.

Fin de la discussion. On ne rebondit pas : c'est comme ca. Les m&#233;contents qui ne veulent pas comprendre paient leurs consommation, si ils ont consomm&#233;, et sortent. D&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai un taf.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

(Envoie lui en mp, il est "en vacances" dehors )


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4219630 a dit:
			
		

> (Envoie lui en mp, il est "en vacances" dehors )



Pas grave : ca s'applique &#224; tous et il aura bien l'occase de le lire !


----------



## Lila (29 Mars 2007)

....déconseil de fin de saison de ski .....

..partir un WE à la montagne skier, prendre bien soin d'emporter un stick à lèvres, s'en tartiner la gueule toutes les 5 minutes pour bien se protéger des rayons d'un soleil plus que printanier.....

...et se rendre compte au retour qu'en fait il n'y a pas une once d'indice de protection dans le dit stick et qu'au contraire ça équivaut à se mettre de la graisse à traire pour se protéger du soleil saharien ....:casse: :hosto: 

....Call me "lèvres en feu" !!!!  

...rigolez...moi peu pas !


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : Lire les posts de la mod&#233;ration de les mod&#233;rateurs et se rendre compte que c'est une belle bande de facho !!  

Surtout Bassou d'ailleurs !


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4219649 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : Lire les posts de la modération de les modérateurs et se rendre compte que c'est une belle bande de facho !!
> 
> Surtout Bassou d'ailleurs !



Oui, surtout lui ! 

De toute façon, et cela a déjà été dit a de multiples reprises (mais rarement appliqué) la règle est simple : un modérateur, parce qu'il a plus d'infos qu'un "simple" posteur est plus a même de déterminer ce qu'il doit faire ou pas. Fort de ce fait, _*il a toujours raison*_.

Si je suis en désaccord et que cela m'empêche de dormir, je lui dis calmement pourquoi par MP. Si je le dis publiquement, ban immédiat.

C'est à partir de maintenant une règle que je vais appliquer : ne pas le faire, c'est perdre mon temps et voir que cela ne fait qu'empirer.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....déconseil de fin de saison de ski .....
> 
> ..partir un WE à la montagne skier, prendre bien soin d'emporter un stick à lèvres, s'en tartiner la gueule toutes les 5 minutes pour bien se protéger des rayons d'un soleil plus que printanier.....
> 
> ...



tiens je viens de m'acheter un pot de graisse à traire pour faire la belle sur les plages du Lac Léman... 


ais ça pas l'air d'être bon de se poser au soleil avec ce truc sur la peau. Hum. ça sera pour la fin de l'été, pour rester "belle" encore plus longtemps... Mouais bref, on y croit tous. 

:sleep:

Déconseil sportif du jour: faire 10 kil en aviron en ayant presque rien dans l'estomac, ET sans lunettes de soleil... ou faire de l'aviron tout court, ça tue le dos, et ça crève... moi qui pensait que ça allait me remettre un peu en forme!


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4219649 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : Lire les posts de la modération de les modérateurs et se rendre compte que c'est une belle bande de facho !!
> 
> Surtout Bassou d'ailleurs !



Déconseil de jour : se tromper de pseudo avant de poster son message :casse:


----------



## Lila (29 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> tiens je viens de m'acheter un pot de graisse à traire pour faire la belle sur les plages du Lac Léman...



... tu finiras pas l'été....


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ... tu finiras pas l'été....



tant mieux! ça vous fera des vacances pour le semestre prochain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4219656 a dit:
			
		

> tiens je viens de m'acheter un pot de graisse &#224; traire pour faire la belle sur les plages du Lac L&#233;man...
> 
> 
> ais &#231;a pas l'air d'&#234;tre bon de se poser au soleil avec ce truc sur la peau. Hum. &#231;a sera pour la fin de l'&#233;t&#233;, pour rester "belle" encore plus longtemps... Mouais bref, on y croit tous.





Lila a dit:


> ... tu finiras pas l'&#233;t&#233;....



Recette du lapin &#224; la moutarde :

Ingr&#233;dients :
4 beaux morceaux de lapin 
1 verre de moutarde forte 
2 cuill&#232;res &#224; soupe d'huile d'arachide 
15 cl de cr&#232;me fra&#238;che all&#233;g&#233;e 
Sel, poivre

Recette :
Pr&#233;chauffez votre four &#224; 180&#176; (thermostat 6). 
*Recouvrez int&#233;gralement les morceaux de lapin de moutarde. *
Faites chauffer l'huile dans une cocotte &#224; feu vif. 
Faites-y revenir les morceaux de lapin. 
Salez, poivrez. 
Couvrez la cocotte et placez-la dans le four. 
Laissez cuire 30 &#224; 40 mn en arrosant si n&#233;cessaire d'un peu d'eau. 
Sortez la cocotte du four et placez la sur un feu vif. 
D&#233;glacez en rajoutant de la cr&#232;me fra&#238;che et en remuant pour lier la sauce. 
Servez chaud.


Conseils :
Servez ce plat avec des p&#226;tes fra&#238;ches ou du riz basmati. 
Boisson conseill&#233;e : 
Rouge l&#233;ger : Saumur Champigny, Ma&#231;on 
Ros&#233; : Bandol, Tavel 
Blanc : St v&#233;ran


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Recette du lapin &#224; la moutarde :
> 
> Ingr&#233;dients :
> 4 beaux morceaux de lapin
> ...



mon d&#233;conseil du jour: lire ce fil et tomber sur le post de Pascal77. J'ai pas eu le temps de bouffer     J'ai FAIIIIMMM.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

deconseil de hier : ben oui, hier c'etait fermé par ici  


aller deposer la recette du magasin a la banque ayant la tete un "peu" ailleur :rateau: 

arriver devant la banque et remarquer  au dernier moment une toute petite place de stationnement, entrer la dedans comme un zorro a l'italienne , tirer le frein a main et descendre de la voiture

traverser la rue , pousser la porte de la banque  en se disant " hooo zut , je n'ai pas fermé la voiture et en plus j'ai laissé  la clef sur le contact * "

faire quand meme la petite causette journaliere avec la guichetière tout en me disant dans ma tete "là t'exagere , t'es garée de travers et laissé la voiture ouverte avec la clef dedans "

sortir de la banque, traverser la rue , m'approcher de ma voiture et constater que ....en plus le moteur tournait    





* cela m'arrive tres souvent de  fermer la portiere et laisser la clef sur le contact  , c'est pour cela que le coffre de ma voiture est toujours ouvert : c'est mon entrée de secours


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2007)

Déconseil 1 :
Arreter de fumer alors qu'à la lecture de ce fil, visiblement, certains ont de très bons fournisseurs
:rateau:

Déconseil 2 :
Recomencer à fumer, parce que visiblement, à la lecture de ce fil, si les fournisseurs sont bons, les effets secondaires sont redoutables


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> * cela m'arrive tres souvent de  fermer la portiere et laisser la clef sur le contact  , c'est pour cela que le coffre de ma voiture est toujours ouvert : c'est mon entrée de secours


 déconseil du jour : posséder une voiture qui rend cela possible


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> deconseil de hier: ...








*La solution!
*​


----------



## Nexka (30 Mars 2007)

Déconseil du jour:
Demander des conseils culinaires a un Canadien. :hein: 

-" Donc tu mélanges des rays crispys avec du beurre fondu, et des marshmallow fondus..."
-"euhh..   Tu les fais fondre comment les chamalows? On peut en achéter déjà fondus???   "
-" Mais non  Tu les fais fondre au micro-ondes, voyons donc!  "
-" Ahhh.... :mouais: ...  .... Bon.... :rose: "

J'aurai jamais eu l'idée de mettre des chamalows au micro onde moi :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## WinMac (30 Mars 2007)

Déconseille :

Demander le numéro de portable à un Suisse.

- Tu viens en France le 12 ? 
- Oui, le 12
- Donnes-moi ton numéro de portable comme ça je pourrais te joindre.
- Mais je ne vais pas emmener mon portable.
- Alors je ne pourait pas te téléphoner !
- Ben si, j'emmène mon Natel !
- Quoi ? Ton naquoi ? Natel ?  Mais tu n'a pas un portable ?
- Mais comme je te l'ai précisé je n'emmène pas mon portable !  
- Mais alors comment vas-ton faire pour se joindre ?
- Ben tu m'appellera sur mon Natel ! Tu n'as pas de Natel toi ?
- Un Natel ???  Mais c'est quoi un Nateeeelllllllllll ???!!!!!  
- (Rires).... 

.../... explications ..../....

- Ben chez nous en France on ne dit pas appelles-moi sur Mon Orange, mon SFR, mon Bouygues... mais sur mon PORTABLE parce ce truc-là ça se porte !


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2007)

...déconseil du jour de la RATP©

....ne pas faire comme lui.....

....ou alors être lui !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : poss&#233;der une voiture qui rend cela possible



et pourquoi pas ? 

ma R5 rouge ferrari n'a aucune electronique et a les portieres qui se ferment sans clef ni telecommande :
suffit enfoncer le truc (comme on l'appelle deja ? sais pas :rose: ) qui se trouve sur la portiere a cot&#233; de la vitre interieur  

tu t'arretes, tu ouvres la portiere , t'enfonces le truc , tu claques la portiere et la titine est ferm&#233;e ....mais souvent avec les clefs dedans     



........haaaaa j'oubliais: encore un truc que j'oublie souvent : &#233;teindre les feux 

au  service de la maintenance il me connaissent bien , heuresement qu'il sont l&#224; pour recharger ma batterie a plat :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (30 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et pourquoi pas ?
> 
> ma R5 rouge ferrari n'a aucune electronique et a les portieres qui se ferment sans clef ni telecommande :
> suffit enfoncer le truc (comme on l'appelle deja ? sais pas :rose: ) qui se trouve sur la portiere a coté de la vitre interieur
> ...




Je connais une autre membre qui est une habituée du genre. Et on en a pas toujours autant ri.



Mon déconseil du jour : Acheter à la va-vite un déodorant dans une supérette parisienne, avoir l'index un peu lourd le vendredi matin, et se rendre compte qu'on est suivi par une odeur de tue-mouche.


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...d&#233;conseil du jour de la RATP&#169;
> 
> ....ne pas faire comme lui.....
> 
> ....ou alors &#234;tre lui !



Il sera bient&#244;t *RAT*tra*P*&#233; par la justice


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du jour:
> Demander des conseils culinaires a un Canadien. :hein:
> 
> -" Donc tu mélanges des rays crispys avec du beurre fondu, et des marshmallow fondus..."
> ...



Déconseil du jour : penser que ce que mangent les canadiens est de la cuisine


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Déconseille :
> 
> Demander le numéro de portable à un Suisse.
> 
> ...



Oui et le numéro c'est le *60-12 , 80-17*, etc .. pas mieux pour embrouiller un Suisse


----------



## liquid01 (30 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...déconseil du jour de la RATP©
> 
> ....ne pas faire comme lui.....
> 
> ....ou alors être lui !





La mouette a dit:


> Il sera bientôt *RAT*tra*P*é par la justice


elle est quand meme halucinante cette photo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "Parler de tout et de n'importe quoi" ne signifie pas _parler tout le temps de n'importe quoi, n'importe comment_. Ici aussi il y a des règles, prévues pour la majorité. Le bar a déjà été fermé une première fois et tout le monde a fait son méa-culpa lors de la réouverture. Combien de temps la bonne volonté a t-elle tenue ? Qui à l'époque a traité Benjamin de facho ?



Si je puis me permettre (Après j'irai voir ailleurs si je n'y suis pas non plus) ; ne s'agirait-il point d'un phénomène cyclique qui se reproduit chaque année et qui prend sa source exactement à la même période?...
C'est vrai que les changements de saisons, ça travaille pas que les hormones ; le bulbe il morfle aussi...





Oh! Les asphodèles ont fleuri... Mais si c'est joooooli!... Ce sont les abeilles qui vont être contentes! :love: 
Allez hop! M'en vais faire baladi-balado dans la nature moi...


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il sera bientôt *RAT*tra*P*é par la justice



déconseil définitif du jour : :mouais: ne pas être lui  alors


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2007)

Laisser les cl&#233;s de sa bagnole parqu&#233;e &#224; l'arr&#234;t aux porcs, dans le fond de sa valoche. S&#233;ance d'&#233;talage de linge sale en public, &#231;a fait toujours plaisir 

hmm. *profonde inspiration *


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2007)

Partir deux semaines, sans vider le frigo pr&#233;alablement. 

Bon elle en finit pas cette journ&#233;e.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Partir deux semaines, sans vider le frigo préalablement.
> 
> Bon elle en finit pas cette journée.



J'anticipe :

Partir deux semaines en oubliant de vider la poubelle de la cuisine.


----------



## WinMac (31 Mars 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour :

Conseiller un Mac &#224; un mac. (nan mais ! c'est pas une maison close ici !!!  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> Conseiller un Mac à un mac. (nan mais ! c'est pas une maison close ici !!!  )



Déconseil de la semaine : ne pas connaître la différence entre un Mac et un maq :mouais:


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

Les plantes aussi, moi j'oublies souvent les plantes vertes...elles sont souvent jaunes quand je reviens.....:rose:


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Les plantes aussi, moi j'oublies souvent les plantes vertes...elles sont souvent jaunes quand je reviens.....:rose:


Oui c'est vrai c'est aussi mon défaut  Mon déconseil d'aujourd'hui, ne pas oublier de donner à boire aux plantes vertes avant de partir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Mon déconseil d'aujourd'hui, ne pas oublier de donner à boire aux plantes vertes avant de partir...



Oui ; et à Mémé aussi... Rappelez-vous d'il y a deux ans en arrière...


----------



## WinMac (31 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déconseil de la semaine : ne pas connaître la différence entre un Mac et un maq :mouais:


Déconseil du samedi soir : Ne pas connaître les jeux de maux   _Dans certains milieux, fin des années 50 on écrivait "mac"_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui ; et à Mémé aussi... Rappelez-vous d'il y a deux ans en arrière...



Pour que Mémé reste une belle plante !


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2007)

Je vous donne un vrai déconseil de chez déconseil: jouer au snake tandis que quelqu'un chat avec vous sur Adium... ça ralentit le serpent, lui fait faire des accoups. :hein:


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je vous donne un vrai déconseil de chez déconseil: jouer au snake tandis que quelqu'un chat avec vous sur Adium... ça ralentit le serpent, lui fait faire des accoups. :hein:



Tu peux aussi te bander les yeux et te mettre sur un pied avec une main dans le dos...tu verra ca corse bien le truc !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tu peux aussi te bander les yeux et te mettre sur un pied avec une main dans le dos...tu verra ca corse bien le truc !


D'ailleurs c'est toujours comme &#231;a que les mecs de la MGZ jouent aux jeux d'arcade.
Ca explique leurs scores.


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Tssss pas le temps d'&#233;clater le score &#224; Space Invaders, il me faudrait une bonne heure pour montrer ce que c'est qu'un vrai tr&#232;s gros score.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223165 a dit:
			
		

> Tssss pas le temps d'&#233;clater le score &#224; Space Invaders, il me faudrait une bonne heure pour montrer ce que c'est qu'un vrai tr&#232;s gros score.


Toi aussi tu sors la m&#234;me excuse poucrate quand t'es incapable de faire quelque chose?


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

TTTT d&#232;s que j'ai un poil de temps je m'y met.

Mais ca faich' au taf le t&#233;l&#233;phone sonne r&#233;guli&#232;rement et comme on peut pas mettre en pause...


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223258 a dit:
			
		

> TTTT d&#232;s que j'ai un poil de temps je m'y met.
> 
> Mais ca faich' au taf le t&#233;l&#233;phone sonne r&#233;guli&#232;rement et comme on peut pas mettre en pause...



Et comme, en plus, tu as envoy&#233; la secr&#233;taire acheter "space invaders pour les nuls" et que, cons&#233;quemment, elle ne peut pas fitrer tes appels&#8230; 

Et, bien s&#251;r, r&#233;fl&#233;chir longuement &#224; la r&#233;flexion oh combien pertinente de Roberto 
&#199;a me rappelle l'an O1 : il ne s'agit pas de faire un pas en avant (vers l'ab&#238;me) mais un pas de c&#244;t&#233;


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223165 a dit:
			
		

> Tssss pas le temps d'éclater le score à Space Invaders, il me faudrait une bonne heure pour montrer ce que c'est qu'un vrai très gros score.



Rhoooo, je croyais que tu avais 8h00 par jour pour péter les scores au taf


----------



## La mouette (3 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour : mettre des oeufs en chocolat dans un panier , avec trois enfants à la maison... la nuit fût courte pour les petits brigands


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

je voudrais un avis .......serieux si possible


est que , n'ayant jamais et&#233; assur&#233; pour la voiture en mon nom mais avec celui de mon mari , 
l'assurance part de zero ou je garde quand meme le malus/bous de ce dernier en cas de separation ?


merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

'Tain, Roberta... Tu retournes au casting?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain, Roberta... Tu retournes au casting?...



Déconseil du jour : se refuser le droit de retourner au casting lorsqu'on a le physique de Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je voudrais un avis .......serieux si possible
> 
> 
> est que , n'ayant jamais eté assuré pour la voiture en mon nom mais avec celui de mon mari ,
> ...



l'assureur te connait? donc il devrait t'appliquer tout ou partie du bonus-malus.

des soucis?:rose:


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2007)

Si tu &#233;tais d&#233;clar&#233;e en conducteur secondaire, tu b&#233;n&#233;ficie du m&#234;me bonus que celui de ton mari.

Faut demander aupr&#232;s d'eux un relev&#233; de situation (1 seul par an)


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je voudrais un avis .......serieux si possible
> 
> 
> est que , n'ayant jamais eté assuré pour la voiture en mon nom mais avec celui de mon mari ,
> ...



Le bonus/malus est personnel, ne dépend pas du nombres d'années de possession d'un véhicule, mais du nombre d'années de permis de conduire sans accident. 

Cette situation est valable pour la Suisse, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle diffère beaucoup de celle de la France.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le bonus/malus est personnel, ne dépend pas du nombres d'années de possession d'un véhicule, mais du nombre d'années de permis de conduire sans accident.
> 
> Cette situation est valable pour la Suisse, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle diffère beaucoup de celle de la France.



non, en france, tu peux avoir 20 années de permis sans accident, ce qui compte est le nombre d'années assuré sans sinistre responsable. C'est pour ça qu'il faut demander un certificat quand on est pas le conducteur assuré.


----------



## boddy (5 Avril 2007)

Il faut poser la question à ton assureur. Chez AXA, par exemple, le bonus est attribué uniquement à la personne dont le nom est sur le contrat ; le conducteur secondaire ne cumul pas de points bonus. C'est pour ça que j'ai eu à mon nom (50 % de bonus) pendant des années nos 2 véhicules ; mais un jour on a mis un contrat au nom de mon mari pour qu'il commence à cumuler des points.


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2007)

Ils ont besoin d'une preuve , en fonction d'une attestation d'un assureur. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Il faut poser la question à ton assureur. Chez AXA, par exemple



Non, pas "chez AXA", en France, le régime de bonus/malus est régi par un décret de 1992, qui s'impose à toute compagnie exerçant sur le territoire. Toute compagnie qui dérogerait à ce régime risquerait, outre les sanctions financières, à terme, la mise sous tutelle* par la Direction des Assurance, l'organisme chargé du contrôle des compagnies au Ministère des Finances.



(*) ce qui consiste, en gros, à envoyer à la pêche la direction générale de la compagnie, qui est remplacée par un pool de fonctionnaires du ministère.


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Avril 2007)

Saluté

Pour aujourd'hui je déconseil, l'usage des maqueraux à usage publicitaire. Ils jouent super mal à l'écran et leur odeur vinaigrée ne rend pas bien, sur écran plasma


----------



## Melounette (8 Avril 2007)

Déconseil de sortie de samedi soir : s'exploser le genou et piquoler juste le jour où l'ascenceur est en panne, et monter les 7 étages tel Geoffrey de Peyrac rejoignant sa blonde hystérique, avec quelques degrés d'alcool en plus. Pitain c'est hyper long 7 étages sur une jambe.:casse:


----------



## béber1 (8 Avril 2007)

...surtout sur une rampe à laquelle on veur aaaaaabsolumeeeent s'accrocher.


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Avril 2007)

Laisser une plaque de son chocolat préféré 2 heures sous le soleil.  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Laisser une plaque de son chocolat préféré 2 heures sous le soleil.  :hein:



T'aurais du mettre une poire sous la plaque !


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'aurais du mettre une poire sous la plaque !



mais quelle sacrée bonne idée!

Bon week-end Pascal!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est le dimanche Pascal.
> Il y en a un par an : *c'est aujourd'hui.*



Sais tu que j'ai, ainsi que mon distingu&#233; coll&#232;gue Amok, en ce jour, un &#233;norme avantage sur vous autres, commun des mortels ?

Car lorsqu'on le sous entend, ainsi que tu viens de le faire, ou qu'on m'annonce carr&#233;ment que c'est ma f&#234;te aujourd'hui, je peux m'en sortir avec la pirouette que tu viens d'&#233;noncer, alors que toi et tous les autres devez vous manger une "f&#234;te des cloches" bien sentie ! 

Et demain, c'est le lundi ... Pascal aussi. Un seul parent par an aussi. C'est un scandale, je vais demander &#224; ce qu'il y en ait 77 !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

deconseil du moment :

ne pas dire où vous achetez vos meubles et autre deco interieur
au risque de voir la meme chose chez la belle famille :mouais: 

on dirait un deuxieme chez moi     



ps: la couleur du moment est orange ?  
parce qu'elle a acheté les meme fauteils et meme divan que les miens mais en cette couleur 

ps2 : en fin compte m'en fiche un peu meme si sur le coup j'ai pas aimé , mais alors pas du tout ......mais l'envie de changer mon chez moi me demange


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je voudrais un avis .......serieux si possible
> 
> 
> est que , n'ayant jamais et&#233; assur&#233; pour la voiture en mon nom mais avec celui de mon mari ,
> ...



Une des personnes de mon entourage a conduit de nombreuses ann&#233;es avec l'assurance de son conjoint, sans avoir d'accident.
Quant elle s'est achet&#233;e une nouvelle voiture, elle a &#233;tabli la carte grise &#224; son nom. L'agence d'assurance (la m&#234;me que jusqu'alors) lui a accord&#233; un bonus de 50&#37;.

Le bonus/malus n'a rien &#224; voir avec une s&#233;paration ou non, puisque de toutes fa&#231;ons celui-ci est &#233;tabli sp&#233;cifiquement &#224; la personne assur&#233;e.


----------



## béber1 (9 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ps2 : en fin compte m'en fiche un peu meme si sur le coup j'ai pas aim&#233; , mais alors pas du tout ......mais l'envie de changer mon chez moi me demange


:rateau:  Haaalalaaaa, se trouver sans cesse des alibis fallacieux pour pouvoir toujours et encore trouver &#224; d&#233;penser...&#231;a je vous le d&#233;conseille :mouais: , surtout contre l'avis _oui-oui-excit&#233;_ :bebe: du TEG.


----------



## Irish whistle (9 Avril 2007)

Je déconseil de vouloir continuer des démarches adminsitratives tôt le matin, faire 15 km pour ça, et arriver en centre ville pour s'apercevoir que c'est férié. 

Pas blonde, mais apparement j'y travaille dur


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2007)

Irish whistle a dit:


> Je déconseil de vouloir continuer des démarches adminsitratives tôt le matin, faire 15 km pour ça, et arriver en centre ville pour s'apercevoir que c'est férié.
> 
> Pas blonde, mais apparement j'y travaille dur



Dans le même genre de déconseil, prendre rendez vous avec un conseiller de la banque pour ouvrir un compte, l'avoir à 9h30 samedi matin (mormalement seule grasse matinée possible de la semaine because bosse dimanche et lundi matin), se lever à 8h, descendre à pieds à la banque (5 Km, parce que les bus, le samedi, ils sont aux abonnés absents) arriver devant la porte de la banque pour constater que ... En raison du WE de Pâques, elle est exceptionnellement fermée ... Puis remonter les 5 Km à pieds pour rentrer à la maison. Demandez plus à votre banque 

C'est arrivé à mon fils samedi dernier :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> :rateau:  Haaalalaaaa, se trouver sans cesse des alibis fallacieux pour pouvoir toujours et encore trouver à dépenser...ça je vous le déconseille :mouais: , surtout contre l'avis _oui-oui-excité_ :bebe: du TEG.



disons que mon "super" divan commençait a me sortir de yeux au bout de 4 ans....
maintenant j'ai une tres tres belle excuse pour en changer*  

merci belle-soeur    




* mais avant je dois trouver un terrain, construire la maison et apres le new mobilier...
c'est pas demain la veille :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> d* mais avant je dois trouver un terrain, construire la maison et apres le new mobilier...
> c'est pas demain la veille :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Ben, dès que t'as trouvé le terrain, tu peux toujours y poser le divan au milieu ... En attendant ...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2007)

Manquer d'oeuf quand on veut faire un pancake&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2007)

J'ai bien aim&#233; le :


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Manquer d'oeuf quand on veut faire un pancake



Qui a déjà douté de tes talents de cuisinier ?
Envoie une plaque de 30, stp.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du soir :

Commander un taxi par téléphone (numéro surtaxé 23 centimes la minute  ), tomber sur un message qui dit que le temps d'attente estimé n'excédera pas 2 minutes.
Et y croire.

  

Et attendre.

:sleep: :sleep: 

Dans l'espoir que ce fric dépensé servira au moins à obtenir un taxi au bout du compte.

  

Et ben non.

  

Au bout de 15 minutes, j'ai fini par raccrocher.  
J'ai payé 15 minutes d'attente, pour ne rien obtenir. :rateau: 
Ces trucs là, ça devrait être interdit, je ne comprends pas que ce soit légal, surtout si au bout, il n'y a même pas eu de service réel effectué. 

Finalement, je viens de trouver une autre société de taxis sans numéro surtaxé.  
L'autre société a perdu définitivement un client. :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ces trucs là, ça devrait être interdit, je ne comprends pas que ce soit légal...



Tout compte fait ; les lettres à l'anthrax c'était pas une si mauvaise idée...  :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ces trucs l&#224;, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre interdit, je ne comprends pas que ce soit l&#233;gal, surtout si au bout, il n'y a m&#234;me pas eu de service r&#233;el effectu&#233;.



Ben ... Normalement, &#231;a devait l'&#234;tre &#224; partir de d&#233;cembre dernier ! Encore un truc que les lobbyistes ont fait passer &#224; la trappe ? :mouais: 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout compte fait ; les lettres &#224; l'anthrax c'&#233;tait pas une si mauvaise id&#233;e...  :style:



Arrete tes conneries, elle va encore devoir faire agrandir sa boite &#224; lettres !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2007)

téléphoner chez Wanadoo et espérer avoir une réponse...


----------



## Nexka (11 Avril 2007)

C'est sur que si tu les appelles wanadoo aussi   Maintenant c'est orange


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> téléphoner chez Wanadoo et espérer avoir une réponse...



Surtout que leur musique d'attente a de quoi exaspérer le chalant. 
"votre temps d'attente est estimé à 4 minutes" Tin ...Tin ...Tin ...Tin ...Tin


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du modo : &#202;tre s&#251;r qu'un troll qui balance un pav&#233; va venir expliquer le fond de sa pens&#233;e.

Ahhhhh que le modo se sent seul dans ces moments&#8230; Mais alors qu'est ce qu'il se marre bien


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2007)

Ah, les joies simples des modos  :love:


----------



## béber1 (12 Avril 2007)

Ah ? : "Joie"..."Modo"... 2 mots que je vois pour la 1&#232;re fois ensemble. C'est &#224; rapprocher vous croyez?
_ou vous me le d&#233;conseillez...?_


----------



## Lila (12 Avril 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Ah ? : "Joie"..."Modo"... 2 mots que je vois pour la 1ère fois ensemble. C'est à rapprocher vous croyez?
> _ou vous me le déconseillez...?_




...non non .....au contraire ...insiste !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil : tenter de faire de l'esprit au sujet des mod&#233;rateurs, ils n'en ont pas. Et surtout quand on n'est pas s&#251;r d'en avoir suffisamment soi-m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Evidemment, on m'a fait une remarque &#224;_ l'oreillette _; si on en est s&#251;r, c'est bien entendu pas pareil


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2007)

C'est quoi de l'esprit ? C'est un truc qu'on a quand on colle des baffes ?

Ah non, je confond avec les &#233;rections apr&#232;s un ban&#8230;


----------



## Lila (12 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4233802 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, je confond avec les &#233;rections apr&#232;s un ban&#8230;



Allez tant pis......c'est pour la gloire !!!!!!!

 ...... et &#231;a va en ce moment ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2007)

Peu de bannis en ce moment, mais bon ma femme me soutient :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4233802 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi de l'esprit ? C'est un truc qu'on a quand on colle des baffes ?
> 
> Ah non, je confond avec les &#233;rections apr&#232;s un ban&#8230;


Tu pourrais la refaire en ayant l'air m&#233;chant et cr&#233;dible ?

D&#233;conseil : se promener sans m&#233;fiance dans les sujets tech & niques


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2007)

Tu veux la totale avec averto et tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Déconseil : allez dans les sujets techniques après on risque d'avoir la tête de l'avatar de supermoquette.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> C'est une des nombreuses raisons pour laquelle je n'y mets jamais ni les pieds ni rien d'autre.



Les coups de RAM ... c'est fatal !

Déconseil : avoir envie de fumer en ayant une trachéite et succomber à la tentation. 
J'ai la voix de Barry White et la prestance de Gainsbourg.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> C'est une des nombreuses raisons pour laquelle je n'y mets jamais ni les pieds ni rien d'autre.



Tu as bien raison 
Moi non plus, je n'y vais jamais, mais parce que ça me fait peur:afraid:


----------



## Lila (12 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4233871 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil : avoir envie de fumer en ayant une trach&#233;ite et *succomber* &#224; la tentation.
> J'ai la voix de Barry White et la prestance de Gainsbourg.




...deux morts donc....:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...deux morts donc....:rateau:



Mais pas n'importe lesquels ... 
On peut toujours compter sur Lila pour les fondamentaux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'ai la voix de Barry White et la prestance de Gainsbourg.


Ah ? Ben t'es guérie alors ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui mais au niveau du sex appeal, _c'est plus comme avant.
> _
> :rateau:


Oui, mais bon... une autruche...


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, mais bon... une autruche...


Y'a du mieux quoi


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2007)

J'en appelle au sens civique des mod&#233;rateurs, fermez ce fil de marde

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4233947#post4233947


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'en appelle au sens civique des modérateurs, fermez ce fil de marde
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4233947#post4233947




Cest ton déconseil du jour ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2007)

T'es contrariant, toi, aujourd'hui !!....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4233935 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ben t'es guérie alors ?





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui mais au niveau du sex appeal, _c'est plus comme avant.
> _
> :rateau:





tirhum a dit:


> Oui, mais bon... une autruche...





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4233942 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a du mieux quoi



Vous faisiez les malines dans le toilettes ...

[YOUTUBE]lFxbuxOcFL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2007)

penser que sans faire le plein, j'arriverais quand même à mon rendez-vous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2007)

Y'a quand même une sacrée brochette d'inadaptés sociaux dans ce thread... De quoi filer la trique à pas mal d'anthropologues...


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour: être superstitieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2007)

Ah... Si tu le dis...


----------



## La mouette (13 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a quand même une sacrée brochette d'inadaptés sociaux dans ce thread... De quoi filer la trique à pas mal d'anthropologues...



Déconseil: chopper la trique au bureau


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Avril 2007)

Non, moi je suis pas superstiblabla, au contraire, j'ai jou&#233; au loto, et je compte bien gagner 10 millions!  

Bon, je pense pas qu'on peut gagner deux fois. M'enfin, l'espoir fait vivre!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2007)

Moi ? Superstitieux ? Touchons du bois !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Non, moi je suis pas superstiblabla, au contraire, j'ai joué au loto, et je compte bien gagner 10 millions!
> 
> Bon, je pense pas qu'on peut gagner deux fois. M'enfin, l'espoir fait vivre!



Petit petit petit...


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Petit petit petit...



miaou?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Touchons du bois !



Ah?... Ziiiiiiiiiiip!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> miaou?




Gratt gratt gratt... Sniiiiif...  :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Gratt gratt gratt... Sniiiiif...  :mouais:



non non non, mon chat ne snif rien. Faut pas exag&#233;rer hein.

D&#233;conseil du jour: croire que le bar macG est un forum de chat (tchat) et faire comme si. Pas bien.


----------



## Lila (13 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a quand même une sacrée brochette d'inadaptés sociaux dans ce thread... De quoi filer la trique à pas mal d'anthropologues...





La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: chopper la trique au bureau



......voilà ....c'est fait  !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah?... Ziiiiiiiiiiip!



J'ai pas dit "du bois dont on fait les flûtes" !


----------



## Lastrada (13 Avril 2007)

Prendre sa vessie pour une lanterne : on se br&#251;le. 


(hein ? mais si elle est de moi )


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai pas dit "du bois dont on fait les flûtes" !



C'est pas aux singes qu'on apprend a sucer des limaces.


----------



## Lila (13 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bien bien bien... On se dirige lentement vers la fin.




*D&#233;conseil du jour :* &#233;coutez Roberto !!!!! 

*D&#233;conseil du jour 2 :* croire vraiment que ce p****** de vendredi 13 sera un bon jour


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bien bien bien... On se dirige lentement vers la fin.



Tu m'ôtes les mots du clavier !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu m'ôtes les mots du clavier !



J'espère que le clavier est bien dans la bouche


----------



## mamyblue (13 Avril 2007)

Le déconseil du jour, ne pas croire que le vendredi 13 porte la malchance  non c'est tout le contraire  :love:


----------



## Lila (13 Avril 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour, ne pas croire que le vendredi 13 porte la malchance  non c'est tout le contraire  :love:




...et vice versa donc....:mouais: 

:hosto: 

PS : ...quelqu'un aurait une patte de lapin noir férré (de cheval) ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

moi en ce vendredi 13 je me suis juste collé les doigts au lieu de coller une pierre a son collier     

donc , deconseil : croire que le 13 en vendredi porte malchance


----------



## Lastrada (14 Avril 2007)

Enfermer ses cl&#233;s de scooter, de maisons, ses papiers, son argent et son portable, dans le coffre du dit scooter, dans le 93, surtout si on y habite pas. Ca anime la soir&#233;e.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Enfermer ses clés de scooter, de maisons, ses papiers, son argent et son portable, dans le coffre du dit scooter, dans le 93, surtout si on y habite pas. Ca anime la soirée.



C'est ça tout ces pansements sur ta face? :casse:


----------



## Nexka (14 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour: Dire à un petit nenfant Québécois: Pour le dessert, tu veux manger un petit suisse?? 

Pour eux c'est ça un "petit suisse".  

La tête du gamin!!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: Dire à un petit nenfant Québécois: Pour le dessert, tu veux manger un petit suisse??
> 
> Pour eux c'est ça un "petit suisse".
> 
> La tête du gamin!!!



Bah, bien épluché et roti ça doit pas être mauvais cette bestiole.
Par contre même bien écrasé et avec du sucre en poudre celui là doit avoir un drôle de gout.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: Dire à un petit nenfant Québécois: Pour le dessert, tu veux manger un petit suisse??
> 
> Pour eux c'est ça un "petit suisse".
> 
> La tête du gamin!!!



 :rateau: 

Nexka, tu veux bien arrêter de perturber Michel Nascar... c'est déjà pas facile pour lui tous les jours ...   :sleep: 



jpmiss a dit:


> ... celui là doit avoir un drôle de gout.



Mon Doc, cette lubricité dans le regard !!!!! :affraid:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour: Dire &#224; un petit nenfant Qu&#233;b&#233;cois: Pour le dessert, tu veux manger un petit suisse??
> 
> Pour eux c'est &#231;a un "petit suisse".




Euh, &#231;&#224; se mange &#231;&#224; ??? :mouais: 

Je croyais que &#231;&#224; s'utilisait avec du chatterton


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2007)

le d&#233;conseil du jour: partager sa connexion sans fil avec son voisin puis, vouloir causer avec un pote sur Skype au moment o&#249; le voisin bouffe toute la bande passante :mouais: &#231;a donne des envies de meurtre :rateau:


----------



## Lila (14 Avril 2007)

....c'est pour ton bien !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2007)

Pas s&#251;r :bebe:


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre m&#234;me bien &#233;cras&#233; et avec du sucre en poudre celui l&#224; doit avoir un dr&#244;le de gout.



Il me semble que c'est une esp&#232;ce prot&#233;g&#233;e... 


Enfin bon, on peut toujours braconner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est une esp&#232;ce prot&#233;g&#233;e...
> 
> 
> Enfin bon, on peut toujours braconner.



Absolument, il s'agit d'une sous esp&#232;ce extr&#232;mement rare du dahut des Alpes suisses : Le dahut du p'tit Lem. Il se diff&#233;rencie de son cousin plus commun par sa d&#233;marche incertaine, due au fait que, comme tous les dahuts, il a deux pattes plus courtes que les deux autres, mais, dans son cas, ce sont les pattes avant gauche et arri&#232;re droite qui sont plus courtes, d'o&#249; ces trajectoires en zig zag qui font qu'on ne peut en aucun cas le confondre. Par ailleurs, son cri est aussi caract&#233;ristique, &#231;a fait quelquechose comme : "Illl&#233;d&#233;n&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;treillabusonverkoml&#233;z&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;tres".


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> le déconseil du jour: partager sa connexion sans fil avec son voisin puis, vouloir causer avec un pote sur Skype au moment où le voisin bouffe toute la bande passante :mouais: ça donne des envies de meurtre :rateau:



Moi, partager, je sais même pas comment ça s'écrit....


----------



## Craquounette (15 Avril 2007)

Répondre au tel en faisant l'imbécile vu q'on est persuadée que c'est l'interne qu'on vient d'avoir au tel, et avec qui on vient de plaisanter, qui rappelle... et se rendre compte trop tard qu'en fait c'est le chef de clinique qui veut des résu


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Répondre au tel en faisant l'imbécile vu q'on est persuadée que c'est l'interne qu'on vient d'avoir au tel, et avec qui on vient de plaisanter, qui rappelle... et se rendre compte trop tard qu'en fait c'est le chef de clinique qui veut des résu



C'est ce qu'on appelle "un grand moment de solitude" !


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi, partager, je sais même pas comment ça s'écrit....



Déconseil du jour : jouer au poker contre sonnyboy : il a manifestement une veine insolente, parce qu'écrire avec la bonne orthographe en tapant au hasard, ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde (et je ne citerai pas de nom)


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2007)

Essayer de faire des boulettes vapeurs chinoises avec une recette qu'on sent pas du tout... résultat c'est un truc les plus imbouffables que j'ai fait depuis 8 ans que je suis aux fourneaux :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : jouer au poker contre sonnyboy : il a manifestement une veine insolente, parce qu'écrire avec la bonne orthographe en tapant au hasard, ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde (et je ne citerai pas de nom)



Mackie ?  :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4237645 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ?  :love:



J'ai dit : pas de noms 

D'ailleurs, sans doute grâce à la fréquentation de MacGé , Mackie a fiat des progrés énormes en orthographe, ceux qui ne l'auraient pas lu sur les forums depuis 3-4 ans ne le reconnaitraient plus.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Y'a pas que &#231;a, maintenant, il nous fait m&#234;me des jeux de mots, de notes d'humour qui surprennent vachement 

Pendant un moment on avait m&#234;me cru qu'il pr&#234;tait son account


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

*Le d&#233;conseil du jour : 
*
Confier l'entretien du Blork et des plantes vertes &#224; Bassman avant de partir en vacances.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : 

Faire confiance a Tirhum pour une, juste une seule journ&#233;e, pour donner a manger au blork d'un pote.


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Le d&#233;conseil du jour :
> *
> Confier l'entretien du Blork et des plantes vertes &#224; Bassman avant de partir en vacances.





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4237690 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil du jour :
> 
> Faire confiance a Tirhum pour une, juste une seule journ&#233;e, pour donner a manger au blork d'un pote.


Ho ! Les marioles ! 
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit que je n'honorais jamais mes obligations !...
_Par contre, si tu es brune ou m&#233;tisse &#224; forte ou m&#234;me petite poitrine... 
_
Pis j'ai pas que &#231;a &#224; foutre ! Je bosse le week-end, moi, messsssieurs !...
Mes fans se pressent et m'attendent, m&#234;me dans les endroits les plus improbables de France et de Navarre !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Mes fans se pressent et m'attendent, m&#234;me *dans les endroits les plus improbables* de France et de Navarre !...



Ah ? C'&#233;tait un admirateur, le type qui t'attendait cach&#233; sous la cage d'escalier de chez toi, avec une batte de baise b&#244;le ?  

:casse: :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2007)

éteindre son ordi de boulot le vendredi soir et se rendre compte qu'il a été bidouillé dans le weekend...:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2007)

Dire au traiteur chinois qu'on préfère une barquette en alu pour les nems, parce que pour les faire réchauffer au four c'est pratique... et là c'est le drame :

- ÉOFÉ FOUR ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- euh oui... :rose: 
- NAN PA FOUR ! NEMS FRITS DAN UILE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ouai ok mais là j'ai pas le temps donc.... :? 
- NAN PA FOUR ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ...
- NAN NEMS FRITS DANS UILE ! 
- ok ok... bon nems frits dans huile ok ça roule...   
- ...
- mais je peux pas avoir une barquette en alu quand même parce que bon le plastique c'est pas très écolo, ça se recycle pas et tout (oui oui c'est une dernière tentative, une feinte...)   
- COMAN ?? ET ALU RECYCLABE PEUT-ÊTE ??? 
- ok ok c'est bon ça marche...  :rose:   
(je paye, le mec continue de me regarder et de se méfier genre il pourrait ne pas me donner les nems au dernier moment, il me les donne et dit 
- FRITS DANS HUIL ! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> - FRITS DANS HUIL ! :mouais:



Maintenant tu comprends comment ces mecs nous ont eus, au Viet Nam... A l'usure... A l'usure j'te dis, mon p'tit gars... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maintenant tu comprends comment ces mecs nous ont eus, au Viet Nam... A l'usure... A l'usure, j'te dis, mon p'tit gars... :mouais:



Un nem par jour et le monde est à leurs pieds !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4234801 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas aux singes qu'on apprend a sucer des limaces.



On n '****** pas les mouches avec du vinaigre...


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour...
Croire qu'un client press&#233; est r&#233;actif...
Perdu une semaine avec leur "r&#233;unionite aig&#252;e"... 
Qui c'est qui va devoir tenir quand m&#234;me le d&#233;lai ?!... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui c'est qui va devoir tenir quand même le délai ?!... :mouais:



Kate?...


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? C'était un admirateur, le type qui t'attendait caché sous la cage d'escalier de chez toi, avec une batte de baise bôle ?
> 
> :casse: :hosto:


PATOCH' ?!....  
Naaannn !....




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate?...


Marche pas, là !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui c'est qui va devoir tenir quand même le délai ?!... :mouais:



Lama ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un nem par jour et le monde est à leurs pieds !



Bah, on nem ou on nem pas, mais on dit pas "beurk" !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2007)

Oh putain

C'&#233;tait mon d&#233;conseil


----------



## julien51 (16 Avril 2007)

Un petit deconseil mes debuts sur les forum macg :
Rouler en velo sur une voie de bus, avec un beau telephone portable dans une poche ouverte du blouson...
meme la carte sim y est rest&#233;e....mais l'autobus est en bon etat
petite peripetie : C'etait une ligne de bus de nuit, il etait minuit pass&#233; et le telephone s'est bloqu&#233; (en morceau quand meme :mouais: ...surprenant) en appel sur "maman"


----------



## rezba (16 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour :
Partir faire ses &#233;tudes aux USA.


----------



## arcank (17 Avril 2007)

Des explications ? (ou complications  ?)


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

Ba oui expliques?
Quékit'on fait les Bushmens???


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2007)

Je pense qu'il parle de ce qui se passe en Virginie 

Sont fou ces Ricains... :hein:  


déconseil du jour: Prendre pour argent comptant une loi vieille de 200 ans, datant de l'époque où les indiens, les ours et les Anglais rodaient prés de chez toi... 

Bref


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2007)

déconseil du jour : penser que cette fois, après un carnage de plus, ils vont se rendre à l'évidence, en tirer des conclusions et enfin prendre des mesures...  :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : penser que cette fois, apr&#232;s un carnage de plus, ils vont se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence, en tirer des conclusions et enfin prendre des mesures...  :sleep:



Non, ils vont les renforcer encore plus les mesures: plus de flics, plus de portiques de s&#233;curit&#233; dans les &#233;coles (!), plus de contr&#244;les, plus de d&#233;lits de sale gueule, et encore plus d'armes pour se prot&#233;ger...  

_Pour la petite histoire, l'universit&#233; de Virginia Tech avait fait les gros titres de la presse Mac pendant plusieurs mois il y a quelques ann&#233;es._


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Vivement l'arme nucl&#233;aire en vente libre dans certains &#233;tats am&#233;ricains 

Bah quoi ? Au Texas (je crois) le lance flamme n&#233;cessite juste un port d'arme de niveau 2.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : penser que cette fois, apr&#232;s un carnage de plus, ils vont se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence, en tirer des conclusions et enfin prendre des mesures...  :sleep:



Tu ne vas tout de m&#234;me pas mettre la vie de quelques dizaines de milliers de salopards de pauvres et de fumiers d'&#233;coliers et d'&#233;tudiants de gauche en balance avec le droit &#224; la libre entreprise et aux milliards de dollars de b&#233;n&#233;fice de l'industrie de l'armement, non ? 



PS : ceci &#233;tait un d&#233;conseil :hein:


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4238882 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement l'arme nucléaire en vente libre dans certains états américains
> 
> Bah quoi ? Au Texas (je crois) le lance flamme nécessite juste un port d'arme de niveau 2.



Et pour l'avoir, il suffit de prouver que tu es cap de passer les 12 premiers screens de Doom 2.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> déconseil du jour : penser que cette fois, après un carnage de plus, ils vont se rendre à l'évidence, en tirer des conclusions et enfin prendre des mesures...  :sleep:



*Armer systématiquement*
chaque lycéen ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Oula Papy Rezba&#8230;

Va falloir se mettre a jour un peu, Doom 3, est sorti y'a un p'tit moment deja.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour : proposer à un ado américain un peu dur de la feuille : "Hé, on organise un boom au lycée ?"


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et pour l'avoir, il suffit de prouver que tu es cap de passer les 12 premiers screens de Doom 2.



Bon, je suis donc éliminé à coup sûr 
J'en resterai au Laguiole


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Déconseil du soir : se lancer dans la chasse au moustique.
> Un seul, mais qui te rend assez vite ridicule.
> 
> 
> _Euh... Si on fermait la fenêtre, plutôt ?_



C'était quoi comme moustique ?

_Aedes Albopictus_ ?

Dans ce cas là, on est un peu moins ridicule


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Je ne lui ai pas demand&#233; son nom, mais j'y ai perdu mon latin assez rapidement.



C'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment l'un des effets de la piqure de l'_Aedes Albopictus_

Mais faut reconna&#238;tre que ce moustique n'est pas d&#233;pourvu de qualit&#233;s. Il y a notamment du chik dans son port


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Avril 2007)

Donc, déconseil du jour : confondre les fragrances

N° 5 de Chanel (chic) et Cinq sur Cinq de Tropic (chik)


----------



## Didjo (17 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour :
Se rendre compte que passer 2h devant l'ordi (et MacG en particulier ) c'est plus facile que de passer 2h à réviser le bac...

Mais qui a décider que ça en serait ainsi ?!


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Avril 2007)

Se lever ce matin :hein:


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2007)

Reprendre le boulot apr&#232;s 15 jours d'absence.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Se lever ce matin :hein:



Je confirme et le déconseil aussi :rose:...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Reprendre le boulot après 15 jours d'absence.



tu aurais pu dire:

prendre 15 jours de vacances... parceque la reprise!:affraid::affraid:


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2007)

Nonon. Les vacances, c'est tr&#232;s bien. C'est de reprendre le boulot, mon d&#233;conseil.


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Nonon. Les vacances, c'est très bien. C'est de reprendre le boulot, mon déconseil.



J'aimes pas les vacances. Je m'emmerde grave. Et je vous déconseil de vous faire chihi grave à 21 ans. ça craint.


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2007)

Faire tomber son ipod sur le carrelage, ça claque fort mais il marche toujours le bougre


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4240825 a dit:
			
		

> J'aimes pas les vacances. Je m'emmerde grave. Et je vous d&#233;conseil de vous faire chihi grave &#224; *21 ans*. &#231;a craint.



Trop tard  

D&#233;conseil: Oublier l'existence que l'&#233;lectricit&#233; statique  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

se faire une soupe avec de vieilles carottes dont on a oublié depuis quand elles sont là.
Beurk.


----------



## miz_ici (19 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> se faire une soupe avec de vieilles carottes dont on a oublié depuis quand elles sont là.
> Beurk.



Ne pas confondre des vielles citrouille de l'halloween d'il ya 15 ans avec des vielles carottes.
Si jamais quelqu'un avais l'idée de s'en faire une soupe, on ne sais jamais !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

Attendre un peu trop longtemps et se faire carotter sa place.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Attendre un peu trop longtemps et se faire carotter sa place.



Ouais... Ça s'appelle se faire fumer la carotte...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2007)

le d&#233;conseil du jour : avoir trop souvent la gueule dans le c... pour aller au travail, vaut mieux avoir les yeux en face des trous :hein: :mouais: :rateau: (pas gagn&#233; l&#224

Caf&#233; &#224; volont&#233; pour y rem&#233;dier  :love:


----------



## miz_ici (19 Avril 2007)

Le deconseil du jour, accepter d'aller au travail le jour de son anniversaire alors qu'on vient de s'acheter une planche de freebord et qu'en plus il fait trop beau. 
Du coup on passe la matinée a regarder des vidéos de freebord sur internet en attendant la fin de la journée avec GRANDE IMPATIENCE !!!


----------



## Chang (19 Avril 2007)

Passer un entetien depuis le 1/3 monde en video-conf' avec Skype, on comprend rien et du coup on sera surement pas pris :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

faire confiance aux experts qui réussissent à te planter une démo hyper importante le jour même de la dite démo...:rose::rose:

Si quelqu'un a des rames, j'en ai besoin pour rattrapper le coup.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2007)

Se rendre compte que depuis que j'ai annoncé mon départ, il y a un mec qui surveille le réseau en sous-marin... (mais je l'ai vu mouhahahahahaha)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> faire confiance aux experts qui réussissent à te planter une démo hyper importante le jour même de la dite démo...:rose::rose:
> 
> Si quelqu'un a des rames, j'en ai besoin pour rattrapper le coup.


Chez moi, c'est à ça qu'on reconnait un chef (en plus du port de la cravatte) - c'est celui qui a systématiquement besoin de 30 minutes, d'un coup de gueule et de trois techniciens pour faire marcher un projo branché sur son super portable de la mort.

Tout ça pour te passer des pps à la con qu'on fait des super profits mais que pour ton augment' carotte !

T'es pas chef, au moins ?


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Se rendre compte que depuis que j'ai annoncé mon départ, il y a un mec qui surveille le réseau en sous-marin... (mais je l'ai vu mouhahahahahaha)



Mouais c'est sûr que le sous-marin, hors de l'eau, c'est pas non plus ce qu'il y a de plus discret pour suivre quelqu'un. Moi j'dis ça...


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Attention, il y les PPS que l'on montre aux emply&#233;s, et le PPS du chef, que la direction lui envoie pour lui..

D&#233;conseil: montrer le mauvais PPS aux employ&#233;s, car confirmer qu'on les prends pour des cons c'est jamais pr&#233;vu officiellement :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout ça pour te passer des pps à la con qu'on fait des super profits mais que pour ton augment' carotte !



Déconseil du jour : croire que les pps sont meilleurs quand la boite est à la cave. Pour l'augment' carotte aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Chez moi, c'est &#224; &#231;a qu'on reconnait un chef (en plus du port de la cravatte) - c'est celui qui a syst&#233;matiquement besoin de 30 minutes, d'un coup de gueule et de trois techniciens pour faire marcher un projo branch&#233; sur son super portable de la mort.
> 
> Tout &#231;a pour te passer des pps &#224; la con qu'on fait des super profits mais que pour ton augment' carotte !
> 
> T'es pas chef, au moins ?



je suis directeur de service moi, MOSSIEUR, et j'encadre 1 personne: moi. J'ai la responsabilit&#233; du cafe, du m&#233;nage de mon bureau et des relations avec les clients.

L&#224; en l'occurence il s'agissait d'une d&#233;mo pour un op&#233;rateur pr&#233;vue depuis 3 semaines. D&#233;mo qui marchait tr&#232;s bien d'ailleurs jusqu'&#224; ce qu'ils d&#233;cident de modifier les codes 24H avant la dite d&#233;mo... Comme il s'agit d'une application Client-Serveur, le bon sens aurait voulu qu'on redonde un max... Ben non, l&#224; j'ai eu droit au single server...  Ca marche pas moins bien, &#231;a marche plus du tout ... 

Grand moment de solitude...

Sinon, un des avantages du mac en environnement PC c'est que t'apprends tr&#232;s vite &#224; te d&#233;brouiller.


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

_BackCat y fait rien qu'&#224; fermer des fils tout le temps, j'peux plus poster mes r&#233;ponses en temps utile !! 
Du coup, carotte !!... _
Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; Doc, donc, tout &#224; l'heure...



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qui dit carotte, dit lapin. Attention aux doigts.


C'est pas un lapin !...


----------



## Bassman (19 Avril 2007)

En parlant de carottes...

D&#233;conseil du jour : Laissez Bassou seul dans un profil tout propre :rose:

Merde les enflures de modos ont supprim&#233; l'account de guignol


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4241430 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de carottes...
> 
> Déconseil du jour : Laissez Bassou seul dans un profil tout propre :rose:



Il est pas non plus sali. _Jouer n'est pas déféquer._


----------



## macaronique (20 Avril 2007)

déconseil du petit matin : sortir sa carte de credit après 1 heure du matin. On risque de dépenser beaucoup d'argent pour des choses complètement folles...

Je viens d'acheter des billets d'avion pour ma mère et mon frère , ils viennent dans 12 jours  :affraid: et ils resteraient jusqu'à fin mai, le jour même où je déménage...:hein:  :mouais: :love:   :love:    :affraid: 



 :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> déconseil du petit matin : sortir sa carte de credit après 1 heure du matin. On risque de dépenser beaucoup d'argent pour des choses complètement folles...



Déconseil du jour : ne pas rencontrer Macaronique lors de la sortie de carte de crédit après une heure du matin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

être vénal 


:love::love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour de hier: ne pas manger de haricots rouges (ou faire manger) avant le 20 avril. Je risque de passer une mauvaise soirée. :hein:


----------



## jugnin (22 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du ouik&#232;ne : Raconter son week end &#233;pique en Bretagne &#224; une amie marseillaise via email, transmettre malencontreusement la compromettante missive &#224; deux autres contacts...dont le pr&#233;sident du jury de son master.

_Et merdeuh, mais ouate ze aile, comment qu'c'est pas possib' vingt dieux !_

Bin si. 

Et le vieil &#233;conomiste de r&#233;pondre, tr&#232;s ironiquement :



			
				Monsieur B. a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, c'est l'esquisse de votre dissertation sur le sujet que j'avais propos&#233; sur H&#233;raclite? Mais le plan n'est pas clair.
> 
> ...


 
Argh.:mouais:


----------



## al02 (22 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour :

*Il ne faut pas se rassembler ! *   

Qui se rassemble s'assemble.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du soir : dire Adieu et revenir inchang&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> supprimé par Nephou[/quote]
> De toutes façons, aujourd'hui tu ne peux pas, c'était hier.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2007)

T'&#233;tais avec sarko hier ??


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : parler de politique hors comptoir :casse:


Pourtant je parlais m&#234;me pas de politique puisque j'&#233;voquais juste le fait qu'il ne faudrait pas voter au second tour pour l'autre merde (AH ! J'ai pas dit qui ! Ca peut-&#234;tre l'un ou l'autre)


----------



## IP (23 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour :

Aller chez le médecin pour apprendre que vous venez d'attraper les oreillons à 33 ans ! :rose: :mouais:  

J'm'en vas aller contaminer mes pires ennemies au boulot...


----------



## joubichou (23 Avril 2007)

IP a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> Aller chez le médecin pour apprendre que vous venez d'attraper les oreillons à 33 ans ! :rose: :mouais:
> 
> J'm'en vas aller contaminer mes pires ennemies au boulot...



t'as interêt à te mettre les burnes dans l'eau glacée et tout de suite,j'ai un pote qui as eu çà à 40 ans ,il à dégusté grave:mouais:


----------



## urgo94 (23 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour

Ne pas avoir de brouette et avoir quand même chopé les oreillons


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2007)

Déconseil pour pas ne pas bien dormir la nuit: Jouer plus d'un quart d'heure à tuer des lapins. Lorsque je fermais les yeux hier soir, je voyais des lapins courir devant! Et aller expliquer à votre lapin que ce n'est qu'un jeu. En plus, je crois bien que j'ai même rêvé que je tuais des lapins. Alors franchement, remdez-moi ma coupe, laissez moi gagner svp, pour plus que j'aie à tuer des miens et que j'en reçoive des coups (du lapin) et que j'en fasse des cauchemars.


----------



## La mouette (24 Avril 2007)

J'ai encore des lapins de Pâques si tu veux t'exercer  

Déconseil: avoir son bureau à la maison avec trois enfants ..:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2007)

Se lever...
Se raser...
Mal r&#233;veill&#233;...
Me voici "balafr&#233;"...

:mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Se lever...
> Se raser...
> Mal r&#233;veill&#233;...
> Me voici "balafr&#233;"...
> ...



je vois trop le truc fa&#231;on beat box. Boum "raser" boum tchak, "mal r&#233;veiller" boum boum tchak, "balafr&#233;" boum tchak tchak tchak boum. 

Yeah!

Marie-Jo chez Edith: non merci la mouette, je suis traumatis&#233;e par P&#226;ques! :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2007)

Mouais...
En tout cas, chuis bien r&#233;veill&#233; maintenant !... :hein: 
Pas besoin de beat box...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : trouver othello dans les jeux MacG, je suis accro...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2007)

où? où?:rateau:


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2007)

Déconseil: Avoir comme voisin un sculpteur qui teste ses "sculptures musicales"  
Pour qualifier la chose j'hésite entre les chantiers navals de Saint Nazaire et les cuisines de la Mère Poulard au Mont Saint Michel amplifiés par cent.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> où? où?:rateau:



Ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ici



Mal fichu le calcul des meilleurs scores, j'ai gagné une partie avec 27, je devrais être devant tout le monde, je suis au fin fond du classement


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2007)

La difficult&#233; est justement de remplir le damier tout en faisant le plus gros score


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La difficulté est justement de remplir le damier tout en faisant le plus gros score



Pas de ma faute s'il est si nul qu'il n'a plus de pions avant qu'il y en ait 30 sur le plateau


----------



## Chang (25 Avril 2007)

Se boire des binouzes jusqu'a bien tard ... et etre tire du lit par l'ouvrier qui vient reparer le plafond qui s'ecroule, parce que comme par hasard c'est justement aujourd'hui ou il peut venir ... :mouais:


M'en vais poster ches les dingues du cafe tiens ... :sleep:


----------



## Chang (25 Avril 2007)

[ ... ]

Enregistrer deux fois le message qu'on vient de taper ... parce qu'on est toujours sous l'influence de ce breuvage qui semblait bien bon il y a de ca quelques heures .... 


... bobo ...


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil de la veille : Prendre son AM avec sa petite femme, partir faire un tour en m que ces enfoir&#233;s de modos, ils les ont d&#233;ja ferm&#233;.   


J'vais demander a Rezba de m'&#233;crire un manifeste tiens.


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : faire joujou avec du freezer * et s'en mettre sur les fesses pour amuser la gallerie ... 





*bombe a&#233;rosol connenant un gaz pouvant refroidir n'importe quoi a -50 &#176;c


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseille du jour : faire joujou avec du freezer * et s'en mettre sur les fesses pour amuser la gallerie ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon dieu Mackie&#8230; :affraid:

Tu ne changera donc jamais


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : faire joujou avec du freezer * et s'en mettre sur les fesses pour amuser la gallerie ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu nous fera la démo dis dis dis? steuuuuplé?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4247356 a dit:
			
		

> tu nous fera la d&#233;mo dis dis dis? steuuuupl&#233;?








 :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> tu nous fera la démo dis dis dis? steuuuuplé?



avec ton charmant popotin oui :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> avec ton ******* popotin oui :love:



DTC© ouais!


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> DTC© ouais!


il a d&#233;j&#224;  essay&#233;, visiblement &#231;a lui a pas beaucoup plu


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4247723 a dit:
			
		

> DTC&#169; ouais!



apr&#232;s le tiens 



Grug a dit:


> il a d&#233;j&#224;  essay&#233;, visiblement &#231;a lui a pas beaucoup plu



j'ai une br&#251;lure sur la fesse droite


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> après le tiens
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai une brûlure sur la fesse droite



fais-nous voir un pti AP stp.


----------



## Lastrada (25 Avril 2007)

Commander &#224; bouffer dans un pub anglais.


----------



## Nephou (25 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4247212 a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu Mackie :affraid:
> 
> Tu ne changera donc jamais




Si il veut aller plus loin je peux proposer du liquide à -196°C


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Si il veut aller plus loin je peux proposer du liquide à -196°C



on a dis pas de pub dans les forums


----------



## Nephou (25 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on a dis pas de pub dans les forums



Ben jai pas cité de marque  _si si il y a pas mal de concurrence en France aussi _


----------



## two (26 Avril 2007)

Se presenter chez des amis pour un d&#233;part en vacances aux aurores avec 24 heures d'avance... et voir la t&#234;te de la personne qui vient vous ouvrir &#224; peine sortie du lit...


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2007)

Préparer un super pont du premier mai, voyage et tout, et se rendre compte deux jours avant que _*le 29 avril en fait partie* _et qu'on a prévu une repète ce jour la pour le concert de jazz  du pont d'après


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Prendre un abonnement annuel à macg en pensant qu'on aura toujours le petit symbole qui montre que nous on est mieux et croire en plus qu'on va recevoir un mail personnel de Benjamin pour nous remercier humblement :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Avril 2007)

Ouais d'ailleurs, il est o&#249; est-ce le pt'it cheurte ? 


D-conseil : Ne pas commander de Banofee Pie chez les Rosbeefs. Ils sont &#224; des ann&#233;es lumi&#232;res devant nous en banofee pie.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : Prendre un abonnement annuel à macg en pensant qu'on aura toujours le petit symbole qui montre que nous on est mieux et croire en plus qu'on va recevoir un mail personnel de Benjamin pour nous remercier humblement :rateau:



ecris lui perso


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

Déconseil : faire confiance en l'informatique.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Avril 2007)

ecrire a benj qui reponds immediatement mais on comprends pas la reponse :rose: 

c'est pas sa faute , c'est moi qui comprends rien :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

J'ai fais un effort rien que pour toi.

Un white russian sans lait.


----------



## Melounette (27 Avril 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ecrire a benj qui reponds immediatement mais on comprends pas la reponse :rose:
> 
> c'est pas sa faute , c'est moi qui comprends rien :rateau:


hin hin hin pareil. Mais d'abvors c'est Benji et pas benj. Pffff

Déconseil de euh...la nuit : Boire de manière prohibitive à la fête de première, alors qu'on est crevé, qu'on tient sur lesnerfs depuis un bout et qu'ils ont lâché entre le..poooouh...7ème et 8ème verre de napalm, et se retrouver à faire un câlin (chaste) au metteur en scène qui vous djeule dessus deopuis 3 mois. Pitian,je gère ça ,comment demain ? Je lui ai dit que j'laimais, bordel.:mouais: 
D'façon, je m'en souviendrais pâs, ni de ce message que j'arrive pâs à taper parce que le clavier il bouge de droite à gauche.
Pis de toue façon, il faudriat un fil à floodre pour alcooliqaues ponctuels ici. \o/Même si les couleurs de macgé, elles donnent envie de vomir.


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> hin hin hin pareil. Mais d'abvors c'est Benji et pas benj. Pffff
> 
> Déconseil de euh...la nuit : Boire de manière prohibitive à la fête de première, alors qu'on est crevé, qu'on tient sur lesnerfs depuis un bout et qu'ils ont lâché entre le..poooouh...7ème et 8ème verre de napalm, et se retrouver à faire un câlin (chaste) au metteur en scène qui vous djeule dessus deopuis 3 mois. Pitian,je gère ça ,comment demain ? Je lui ai dit que j'laimais, bordel.:mouais:
> D'façon, je m'en souviendrais pâs, ni de ce message que j'arrive pâs à taper parce que le clavier il bouge de droite à gauche.
> Pis de toue façon, il faudriat un fil à floodre pour alcooliqaues ponctuels ici. \o/Même si les couleurs de macgé, elles donnent envie de vomir.



Alors ça si c'est pas un vrai authentique post au bar, j'y connais rien  

Merci Melounette :love: :love:

Un p'tit Alka Setzer pour ce matin peut être ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> hin hin hin pareil....
> 
> 
> blabla hips​



On s'y croirait  

Ivresse du matin, entrain :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2007)

Faut pas rester là mademoiselle. Si vous voulez vomir, c'est dehors, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : faire du rallye dans ma rue, on leur a pourtant dit !!!! Je viens d'entendre "hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii" "Boom" "Pschitttt" et rien ....

Dois je appeler les pompier ?

Non c'est bon que de la casse ... pffff Ah ces jeunes du quartier !


----------



## jugnin (30 Avril 2007)

Arf. Voil&#224; qui me rappelle la m&#233;saventure d'un jeune conducteur auquel j'avais prodigu&#233; un d&#233;conseil, voil&#224; neuf ans.

J'ai quinze ans, donc, r&#233;visant un cours de physique sur les coups de 22 heures, lorsqu'un bruit &#224; me d&#233;zinguer les tympans me fait valser de mon lit. Je me pr&#233;cipite dehors, &#224; tout excifray&#233; _(oui bon...)_. C'est une fois juch&#233; sur me mur d'enceinte que je baisse la t&#234;te : juste au dessous, une bagnole, en forme d'angle du mur. Voyant que ses occupants, deux jeunes tourtereaux, gigotent encore, je rigole presque, leur demandant s'ils ont un probl&#232;me.

Mes parents arrivent : "_Z'inqui&#233;tez pas, on appelle les pompiers... Ouah vous &#234;tes pas bless&#233;s, c'est cool, tout &#231;a... Mais qu'est-ce vous avez foutu ? On dirait que vous avez &#224; peine frein&#233; !..."_

L&#224; le jeune flippe, il pr&#233;f&#233;rerait qu'on n'appelle pas les combattants du feu, parce que le Capitaine, c'est son p&#232;re. _(Ouais, et ta bagnole, on te l'&#233;change contre une neuve, ni vu ni connu:mouais. _Arf.Bah ouais, c'est pas trop de sa faute, au gar&#231;on. Y savait pas qu'un rond point avait &#233;t&#233; mis l&#224;, c'est tout r&#233;cent. Alors comme c'&#233;tait cens&#233; &#234;tre tout droit, bin il embrassait sa copine, tranquille. :rateau:

T'as raison Odr&#233;. Cette jeunesse, elle va droit dans l'mur.


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Avril 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> (mouarf! z'ont eu trop d'chance les 'tits djeuns')
> 
> T'as raison Odré. Cette jeunesse, elle va droit dans l'mur.



*Démonstration est faite!*

 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> T'as raison Odr&#233;. Cette jeunesse, elle va droit dans l'mur.



En l'occurence, la jeunesse dont je parlais est all&#233; droit dans le parchocs d'un vieux allant tr&#232;s doucement sur cette route sinueuse et sans possibilit&#233; de d&#233;passement.

Je me suis aussi pris un rond point ! Comme il faut, sans amoureux &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi, et un rond point neuf cach&#233; par un mur tout neuf que j'avais d&#233;couvert &#224; l'all&#233; et que j'ai oubli&#233; au retour.

En appelant mon papa pour lui conter l'anecdote que la pluie &#231;a mouille et qu'on oublie vachement vite les trajectoires : il m'a dit "T'as bu deux verres de vin au repas, je t'ai vu et t'allai a plus de 50 kilom&#232;tres heure sur terrain fra&#238;chement mouill&#233; (le pire des terrain car c'est le moment o&#249; les huiles remontent du goudron et ne sont pas encore lav&#233;es par la pluie - truc qui m'a r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; mille fois et il s'est abstenu cette fois l&#224; de le redire) j'en suis s&#251;r." 

Ben vi c'est &#231;a.


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2007)

Déconseil du soir :
Ne pas décider d'aller faire des courses en fin de journée quand le petit à la dalle...
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

petit déconseil: faire confiance à Mme Météo...

P'ting!, 40 bornes sous une drache d'enfer, obligé de s'arrêter et s'abriter dans un abribus... repartir parceque ça à l'air de mollir... 5 bornes plus tard: l'ôt là haut qui vide ses soutes juste sur moi, 2° arrêt, café bien chaud... Ha! ça faiblit, on y va... mauvaise idée. A l'arrivée: genoux gelés, pas possible d'arquer avec le jean trempé et en prime se faire engueuler parcequ'on muille les escaliers 

Dis Mr Kawa, j'ai pas vu l'option dinghy dans le catalogue.

NB: j'étais sous l'orage qui a duré 3heures à la limite de l'Essone et des Yvelines dimanche dernier:rose: 

Bon d'un autre coté, ça aurait pu être pire.


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)

Déconseil: prendre trop de rendez-vous dans la même journée .. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> petit d&#233;conseil: faire confiance &#224; Mme M&#233;t&#233;o...
> 
> P'ting!, 40 bornes sous une drache d'enfer, oblig&#233; de s'arr&#234;ter et s'abriter dans un abribus... repartir parceque &#231;a &#224; l'air de mollir... 5 bornes plus tard: l'&#244;t l&#224; haut qui vide ses soutes juste sur moi, 2&#176; arr&#234;t, caf&#233; bien chaud... Ha! &#231;a faiblit, on y va... mauvaise id&#233;e. A l'arriv&#233;e: genoux gel&#233;s, pas possible d'arquer avec le jean tremp&#233; et en prime se faire engueuler parcequ'on muille les escaliers
> 
> ...



Orage, &#244; des ex poires !
&#244; ma vieille sept et demi,
ne l'ais-je donc sortie, toute endimanch&#233;e
que pour la voir en quatre heures,
Mouill&#233;e, tremp&#233;e, rinc&#233;e  



...


...


I'm singing in the rain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bon d'un autre cot&#233;, &#231;a aurait pu &#234;tre pire.



Voil&#224;, on va dire comme &#231;a...
Quand on pense que tu aurais pu tomber en plus sur une famille de bouchers d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s et cannibales qui pratique la d&#233;coupe &#224; la tron&#231;onneuse &#224; vif ; on en fr&#233;mit &#224; posteriori...:rateau:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Orage, &#244; des ex poires !



Et l'autre l&#224;?... Il a pas pris la foudre dans sa tronche?...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

2° déconseil: aller en Corse faire de la moto. il semble que les autochtones ont de sales habitudes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> 2° déconseil: aller en Corse faire de la moto. il semble que les autochtones ont de sales habitudes.



T'as bien raison... J'en ai marre de ramer derrière des essaims de bikers quadras en goguette quand je pars bosser à la bourre sur ma petite route qui traverse le maquis...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et l'autre là?... Il a pas pris la foudre dans sa tronche?...




Je ne comprends pas...
J'en avais pourtant parlé à Doc.
Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> quand je pars *bosser*



T'as pas fini, de dire des gros mots ! 





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas...
> J'en avais pourtant parl&#233; &#224; Doc.
> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout?



Il l'a bien envoy&#233;e, mais tu sais, je suis une vraie porcelaine, moi, rien senti ! (toi, par contre, fais gaffe, parce qu'&#224; la masse comme tu es, &#231;a pardonne pas  :hosto


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

....deconseil:
ne pas etre le principal utilisateur du compte internet :
c'est a son bon vouloir si vous pouvez faire du net ou pas


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : rester arr&#234;t&#233; sur le fait qu'on n'aura besoin ni d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone ni d'un ordi portables.
C'est vraiment naze de devoir retourner au taff un jour f&#233;ri&#233; pour consulter sa messagerie.


----------



## Chang (1 Mai 2007)

Mettre les pieds dehors lors d'un jour ferie ou il fait super beau et alors qu'on habite la ou tout le monde va dans ce cas la ... des voitures partout, des gens partout, personne regarde, tout le monde s'en fout ... bon sang de pays supeuple ... pour un peu j'aurai voulu me retrouver en Corse dans le calme du maquis pour la journee  ...


----------



## MortyBlake (1 Mai 2007)

se ruiner en muguet


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2007)

Flooder au bar.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> se ruiner en muguet





Passe &#224; la maison, j'en ai plein le jardin !


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et se dire et que la nuit prochaine on appliquera les bonnes résolutions de départ.
> :rose:



et se dire que les nuits sont faites pour dormir c'est pas mieux ?  :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (1 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> je culpabilise grave !



FAUT PAS!
 
_Le corps réclame parfois une pause inhabituelle. 
_S'il n'est plus permis de se reposer, même longuement le premier mai, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les f'nêtres.


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)

Ce conseil est un déconseil en Suisse, où ce jour n'est pas chômé ( ou alors j'ai manqué un truc :rateau: ...)


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2007)

pensez a bien attacher votre remorque , sinon elle risque de ce décrocher a un passage a niveau et de finir dans le senic qui ce trouve en face et moi qui suis simple piéton je me foutrai bien de votre ganache


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2007)

Eh oui ... ça va Mackie ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2007)

j'en ris encore


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mai 2007)

Etre chez soi un 1er mai en fin d'après-midi, être sujette au sursaut à chaque coup de sonnette :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (1 Mai 2007)

Boire et conduire.... et tomber sur les flics !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

Boire et conduire ... et tomber sur un mur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2007)

Boire et conduire... et tomber sur un gamin qui traverse la rue en courant...
Boire et conduire... et tomber sur papi ou mami qui traverse la rue &#224; son rythme...
...
...
...

:mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

chercher un appart si possible en duplex , cuisine et sbd complet
bien evidemment le tout bien situé et pas cher      

mais non, je ne demande pas l'impossible


----------



## béné (1 Mai 2007)

faire la tete a sa moitié car on en a marre de plier à chaque dispute...(ouais ya mieux comme programme...mais c'est le mien.... ), se demander si c'est une vie de fonctionner comme ça et gnagnagnagna...bref Pekin Express ça le fera tres bien!!!


----------



## Melounette (2 Mai 2007)

uh ? Une moitié de tête ?:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> uh ? Une moiti&#233; de t&#234;te ?:mouais:



Oh tu sais, il y a pire, regarde Alexandre Benoit B&#233;rurier : sa Berthe, sa moiti&#233;, c'est son double, et comme en plus elle fait bien le double de lui, on peut m&#234;me dire que c'est son quadruple (le double du double), mais comme &#231;a reste aussi sa moiti&#233;, &#231;a reste son double (la moiti&#233; de son quadruple). 

Tiens, j'aurais du poster &#231;a dans "Noyade en nombres" ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2007)

Déconseil: lire les calculs "savant" de P77 le matin tôt   Naméo


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: lire les calculs "savant" de P77 le matin tôt   Naméo



Aspirine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> uh ? Une moitié de tête ?:mouais:



Ma pauv' Monique... Ça s'arrange pas


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

être pleine de bonne volonté et laver ses vitres alors que l'orage menace.  

Pas besoin de rincer celles de l'extérieur au moins. :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

Coincer la nappe IDE en remontant le bloc "Lecteur optique/lecteur ZIP" du PM G4 d'un client, et couper un des fils au milieu de la nappe (au milieu dans les deux sens, longueur ET largeur). :casse:

Heureusement, j'avais un fil fin sur moi, j'ai pu improviser un "strap" :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mai 2007)

*Le déconseil du jour*
- vivre l'existence de Pascal 77.
- avoir des nappes en toile cirée chez soi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

C'&#233;tait un d&#233;conseil technique. Pas de sens cach&#233;  Le fil du milieu de la nappe de connexion du graveur de DVD et du lecteur ZIP, coup&#233; vers le milieu de la longueur de la dite nappe (heureusement tr&#232;s longue, j'ai pu bricoler, et, Roberto, dans ce cas, c'&#233;tait moins de "l'Indiana Jones" que du Macintosh Guyver.


----------



## Nexka (5 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du jour:

S'inscrire sur les listes électorales du consulat de la ville de Québec quand on habite à Montréal :mouais: :hein:   Bon, je vous laisse je dois aller faire 600 km pour voter...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Le déconseil du jour*
> - vivre l'existence de Pascal 77.
> - avoir des nappes en toile cirée chez soi.




Arrête, mon Dupond... J'ai déjà le canon de mon Luger dans la bouche...


----------



## Melounette (5 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ma pauv' Monique... Ça s'arrange pas


Nan, mais j'avais pas compris. Là oui. Mais j'ai jamais appelé un namoureux une "moitié". Alors forcément j'ai des lacunes.

Bon sinon, déconseil du jour..enfin soir...ouais enfin de ma journée de boulot qui vient de se finir : partir bosser en robe "belle des champs" (vu le franc soleil) à vélo, et sortir du boulot en plein mois de mars. Pitain, il s'en passé quoi pendant le spectacle ? Une ellipse de temps ? J'suis gelée.:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> partir bosser en robe "belle des champs"



Euh ... "Belle des champs", c'est une vari&#233;t&#233; de patates, &#231;a non ? Tu veux dire que t'es partie bosser habill&#233;e d'un "sac &#224; patates" ?  :affraid: :affraid:

:rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mai 2007)

...sauf que Belle des Champs &#233;tait en... bottes et portait un jean. :rateau:  


[YOUTUBE]moIpL9AmIxk[/YOUTUBE]


D&#233;conseil du jour : faire confiance &#224; sa m&#233;moire lointaine.



_(paroles et musique : Richard Gotainer  :love_


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *"L'homme qui savait parler aux femmes : le Retour !"
> *
> 
> Non, c'est une pub qui n'a pas du te marquer, parce que tu avais laaaaaargement d&#233;pass&#233; les &#233;mois adolescents.
> ...





fredintosh a dit:


> ...sauf que Belle des Champs &#233;tait en... bottes et portait un jean. :rateau:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> :troplahonte:
> 
> ...



Je n'en disconviens pas, mais quand j'avais dix ans, et que ma grand m&#232;re m'envoyait chercher "trois livres de belles des champs" au Cav'rouge en bas, je demandais "3trois livres de belles des champs" &#224; l'&#233;picier, et c'&#233;tait bien ce qu'il y avait de marqu&#233;, sur l'ardoise, au dessus des patates.

Evidemment, je me souviens du fromage aussi, "un fromage avec un nom de patate", &#231;a m'avait assez fait rigoler &#224; l'&#233;poque, mais les patates, vous n'&#233;tiez pas encore n&#233;s lorsque j'allais les acheter, donc pas &#233;tonnant que *vous* ne vous en souveniez pas 

Cela dit, Melounette &#224; bien compris, elle, que c'&#233;tait du second degr&#233;, et que je n'ai jamais trouv&#233; qu'elle avait l'air d'une patate  D'ailleurs, je ne sais m&#234;me pas de quoi elle a l'air, mais je suis s&#251;r, mon bon Roberto, que si elle veut, elle peut mettre une robe que si tu la vois dedans, tu sais m&#234;me plus o&#249; tu habites et comment tu t'appelles (pense &#224; le noter sur un papier avant de la voir, hein, on sait jamais)


----------



## Melounette (5 Mai 2007)

Ah ouais bon.:rateau: Bah Belle des champs, elle savait anticiper, elle. Elle enfilait sa p'tite robette une fois de retour des champs. C'était une femme, une vraie. Ca n'empêche, j'ai les mêmes souvenirs que Roberto, il doit y avoir une autre pub.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2007)

Ouais&#8230; une femme une vraie&#8230; De 14 ans  Hmmm.. la douceur surann&#233;e des publicit&#233;s innocentes des ann&#233;es 70-80&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mai 2007)

Ca serait pas à Perrette que vous pensiez ? Y a pas une fille à vélo pour une pub pour de la crème ou je sais plus quoi ?  

Déconseil du jour : partir en ville avec des bottes qui prennent l'eau quand dehors c'est la fête à la grenouille  :sick:


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2007)

_Elle enfilait sa p'tite robette une fois de retour des champs. 
_

Si j'ai bien tout suivi, ça donne une patate en robe des champs....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ca serait pas à Perrette que vous pensiez ? Y a pas une fille à vélo pour une pub pour de la crème ou je sais plus quoi ?



La crème allégée Bris d'hélice


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Complètement même ! *Je me souviens de cette formidable pub dessinée, mais je pensais à une autre...
> 
> 
> Mais je suis sûr qu'à cette époque il y avait une pub avec une belle promeneuse champêtre bucolique et oisive...



D'après wikipedia, la pub a été plagiée dans Cocoricocoboy...  T'as pas ça Roberto?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> D'après wikipedia, la pub a été plagiée dans Cocoricocoboy...  T'as pas ça Roberto?


Pour les plagiats, faut voir &#231;a avec Tibo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ... un pistolet, dans un joli coffret.



Oooooooh!!! Un Glock&#174;! :love: :love: :love:

*Faites vous ligaturer la trompe pour ne pas avoir de chiards*​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mai 2007)

C'est un faible!...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le mot juste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mai 2007)

Si fait, si fait...


----------



## NED (5 Mai 2007)

Porter son gamin de 12 kilos avec 9 de tension.....heu c'est pas très possible en fait.
En allant chez le doc je savais bien que j'avais pu de jus.
:sick:


----------



## Lastrada (5 Mai 2007)

Tenter de se mettre debout de tout son poids sur une cheville. La cheville ne r&#233;siste pas.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2007)

*DÉTRUIRE *
3000  de marchandises en moins de 5 secondes...

ou comment faire chuter une palette d'anisette d'une hauteur de 5 mètres minimum...


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2007)

*D'toute fa&#231;on...*
c'est pas bon l'anis !


----------



## Lastrada (5 Mai 2007)

Oui et en plus pour 3000 euros, maintenant, t'as plus rien 

C'est combien maintenant un ticket de m&#233;tro ?

Alors tu vois.


----------



## joubichou (5 Mai 2007)

3000  de perniflard perdus,sacrilège:mouais:


----------



## katelijn (5 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *DÉTRUIRE *
> 3000  de marchandises en moins de 5 secondes...
> 
> ou comment faire chuter une palette d'anisette d'une hauteur de 5 mètres minimum...



J'espère pour toi que t'es au syndicat ...


----------



## JPTK (6 Mai 2007)

*Sortir avec un beauf**

Hier je rentre vers 1h du mat, je vois un mec frapper sa copine dans sa voiture, coup de poings, coups de pieds, sans retenu, genre car jacking, violent quoi, le mec a l'air bien allumé, je rentre pour appeler les keufs, apparemment d'autres l'avait fait, on en parlera le lendemain avec l'épicier, apparemment il l'avait déjà frappé la tête contre la capot de la voiture... ce soir il est 2h, j'entends des cris, une fille est à genoux dans la rue, une autre se bat avec un type, apparemment il la frappe, je rentre chez moi pour appeler les keufs et comme hier je descends pour voir si quand même je peux pas faire quelque chose au cas où les choses aillent trop loin, je les vois se battre violemment, je m'approche et là le type me capte tout de suite et me menace, la fille se casse un peu plus loin, les flics arrivent et le voilà ce gros beauf de merde qui accoudé à la fenêtre des flics tel un mec cool qui explique son affaire, qu'après tout il fait ce qu'il avait à faire, etc... et là moi je rigole, je suis écoeuré, j'ai la nausée, j'en ai marre, franchement marre et je me dis cyniquement parce que je sais pas quoi faire d'autre que c'est bien fait pour sa gueule à cette grosse pouf, que ça lui apprendra de sortir avec des merdes de ce genre et que de toute façon ça lui plaît bien bien à cette connasse  :hein: :mouais: 

* oui il écoute Johnny et il vote Sarko.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

C'était à Mons ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'&#233;tait &#224; Mons ?



Yep, apparemment en Belgique les femmes battues c'est encore plus fr&#233;quent qu'en France. 

Attention j'ai pas dit que les flics faisaient rien, en g&#233;n&#233;ral ils interviennent et sont efficaces, hier je sais pas comment &#231;a s'est fini (les flics &#233;taient l&#224; donc je suis parti) mais dans ce genre de cas on sait comment &#231;a se passe, dans le meilleur des cas ils embarquent le mec, ensuite la fille porte pas plainte et donc ils peuvent rien faire.


----------



## Melounette (7 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> et que de toute façon ça lui plaît bien bien à cette connasse  :hein: :mouais:


C'est pas aussi simple que ça.Les gens violents sont aussi, en général, des manipulateurs qui savent choisir leurs proies. Des nanas un peu fragiles, qui ont besoin d'entendre ce que ce mec va leur dire. Et puis il crée une dépendance, le vide autour d'elle. Elle n'a plus de recul, et hop c'est parti. Après vient la honte d'avouer, de montrer à la société, l'incapacité à réfléchir, le fait de se sentir coupable, d'être une sous-merde et donc de le mériter, tout ça orchestré par le mec en question, qui fait bien en sorte que la nana le pense. La torture quotidienne et lancinante.
Et puis, à un moment c'est plus supportable, la nana ne voit pas d'issue de secours, elle est persuadée qu'il s'en sortira toujours (et parfois elle a pas tort). Alors il n'y a qu'une solution. Tout arrêter net, d'un coup.
Et puis, et puis....c'est le saut dans le vide. Et le calme enfin.
Non, tout ça n'est pas aussi simple que ce que tu dis JPTK.


----------



## JPTK (7 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, tout ça n'est pas aussi simple que ce que tu dis JPTK.



Non évidemment, comme je le disais, mes propos étaient purement cyniques et blasés, j'étais dégoûté et j'avais bien envie de mettre des explications vulgaires et simpliste sur un problème compliqué, je n'en pense pas un mot du fait que cette pauvre fille devait aimer ça dans le fond et que c'était bien fait pour elle, pas une seconde...


----------



## Melounette (7 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Non évidemment, comme je le disais, mes propos étaient purement cyniques et blasés, j'étais dégoûté et j'avais bien envie de mettre des explications vulgaires et simpliste sur un problème compliqué, je n'en pense pas un mot du fait que cette pauvre fille devait aimer ça dans le fond et que c'était bien fait pour elle, pas une seconde...


Je m'en doutais un peu. Je comprends tout à fait, ça énerve. Et je trouve ça plutôt pas mal qu'un mec tape du poing sur la table sur ce sujet là. Merci pour elles.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mai 2007)

[MODE ça sent le vécu ON]
Sortir avec une fille qui a une soeur jumelle et, en lui apportant son cadeau d'anniversaire, lui demander "Et ta soeur, au fait, c'est quand son anniversaire ?".
[MODE ça sent le vécu OFF]

[MODE ça sent le vécu ON]
Je l'avais déja racontée. Rendre visite à une connaissance hospitalisée car elle est condamnée par la maladie et lui dire, ballotin de pralines en main et sourire aux lèvres, "On est venu te dire au revoir" par distraction, au lieu de "On est venu te dire bonjour".
[MODE ça sent le vécu OFF]


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2007)

Lio70 a dit:


> [MODE ça sent le vécu ON]
> Je l'avais déja racontée. Rendre visite à une connaissance hospitalisée car elle est condamnée par la maladie et lui dire, ballotin de pralines en main et sourire aux lèvres, "On est venu te dire au revoir" par distraction, au lieu de "On est venu te dire bonjour".
> [MODE ça sent le vécu OFF]



Tiens ? ça, ça évoque un vieux souvenir, un déconseil entendu durant mon adolescence :

[MODE=Bedos et Daumier, milieu des sixties]Arriver tout guilleret dans la chambre du même ci dessus, avec aux lèvres un grand sourire, et entamer la conversation par : "salut mon vieux, dis donc, je viens de voir ta veuve, elle a l'air en pleine forme !"[/MODE]


----------



## da capo (7 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour : *déprimer dans son coin.



Déconseil du jour : se dire que demain ça ira mieux


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2007)

Déconseil: regretter hier  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2007)

Car vois-tu je déprime aujourd'hui plus qu'hier, et bien moins que demain.

PCC Rosemonde GERARD


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *D&#233;conseil du jour : *d&#233;primer dans son coin.



*Croire*
aux promesses &#233;lectorales...


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mai 2007)

Fatigué, se frotter les yeux devant l'écran, se rendre compte que l'un des ses verres de contact et en train de tomber, aller devant le miroir de la salle de bains, mettre la lentille en question dans le produit, se dire "tiens, pandant qu'on y est, si j'enlevais la deuxième?" Et poser son doigt sur la cornée, wow, ça fait mal là! Essayer de choper la lentille, en vain, et se rendre compte qu'elle est tombée elle aussi. Mais depuis combien de temps? Bon, se dire qu'on va poster ses péripéties au bar de MacG et tomber sur sa lentille de l'oeil droit à coté de la souris. :mouais: 

C'est impressionnant comme c'est tout sec une lentille sèche! et tout dur. 

Voilà, après avoir perdu 2 fois mes clés, 2 fois mes portables (téléphone hein, parlez pas de mac et de malheur), dont un il y a quelques mois, mes notes de cours de physiologie d'une année entière il y a quelques semaines, voilà que je perds une de mes lentilles. 

Moralité: ne jamais jamais se frotter les yeux alors que l'on porte des verres de contact. Rigolez pas, c'était ma première semaine d'essai.  
Heureusement, j'en ai tout plein pour 6 mois. Mais je viens de bousiller trois semaines là, pour rien. Rire jaune, très jaune comme le risotto au safran que je viens de me cuisiner. 

Moralité: ne jamais naître Aurélie Arch***85 et ne jamais l'être non plus. Mouarf. (Rire safranisé là.)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour: &#234;tre brun, cr&#233;pu et bronz&#233;.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Mai 2007)

Moi j'en connais un petit qui passe ses vacances en corse. Et quand il reviendra, il sera bronz&#233;.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2007)

Patochman est certes petit, mais pas brun et cr&#233;pu  :love:


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (7 Mai 2007)

C'est qui PATOCHMAN?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Mai 2007)

Malheureux !!!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> C'est qui PATOCHMAN?



RIP Maurice le poisson rouge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2007)

Passez moi un citron!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2007)

&#231;&#224; entre dans la recette des "semelles corses" ?


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2007)

et un plastic, un


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2007)

m&#232;che courte


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2007)

Le déconseil du jour: 





Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> C'est qui PATOCHMAN?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Passez moi un citron!


Vous lire... :rateau: 


gKatarn a dit:


> mèche courte


Choisis bien ton matos alors...


----------



## Nexka (8 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Fatigué, ... (Rire safranisé là.)



   

Dis?? Je peux te demander à quoi ça te sert d'avoir des lentilles si tu t'en rends même pas compte quand tu les as plus??


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Dis?? Je peux te demander &#224; quoi &#231;a te sert d'avoir des lentilles si tu t'en rends m&#234;me pas compte quand tu les as plus??



Devant un ordi (et je suis myope), &#224; 21h, apr&#232;s plusieurs nuits sans avoir assez et assez bien dormi, non, d&#233;sol&#233;e, je m'en rends pas compte.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2007)

Te redresserais tout ça à coups d'lattes moi !!!!


----------



## urgo94 (8 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Fatigué, se frotter les yeux devant l'écran, se rendre compte que l'un des ses verres de contact et en train de tomber, aller devant le miroir de la salle de bains, mettre la lentille en question dans le produit, se dire "tiens, pandant qu'on y est, si j'enlevais la deuxième?" Et poser son doigt sur la cornée, wow, ça fait mal là! Essayer de choper la lentille, en vain, et se rendre compte qu'elle est tombée elle aussi. Mais depuis combien de temps? Bon, se dire qu'on va poster ses péripéties au bar de MacG et tomber sur sa lentille de l'oeil droit à coté de la souris. :mouais:
> 
> C'est impressionnant comme c'est tout sec une lentille sèche! et tout dur.
> 
> ...



C'est pour cela qu'avec les lentilles il faut toujours mettre des saucisses et du lard
pour qu'elles ne soient pas sèches


----------



## urgo94 (8 Mai 2007)

Le déconseil du jour

Croire que des politiques qui paient l'impôt sur la fortune puissent être de gauche


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2007)

Entrer &#224; la FNAC Saint-Lazare avec un album d&#233;dicac&#233; de Roberto (au milieu de prospectus de l'AppleExpo) sans le faire voir avant aux vigiles.

J'ai pass&#233; plus d'une heure &#224; expliquer que je n'avais pas vol&#233; l'album. 

Je n'ai pas retrouv&#233; mon post (de 2005 je crois) mais je pense que Roberto doit se souvenir de cette anecdote.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je n'ai pas retrouv&#233; mon post (de 1995 je crois) mais je pense que Roberto doit se souvenir de cette anecdote.



Un post de 1995  :affraid: :affraid: sur un forum ouvert en 2000   

Sinon, l'album et les d&#233;dicaces de Roberto, c'&#233;tait en 2005 (mai ou juin, ch'sais plus trop)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un post de 1995  :affraid: :affraid: sur un forum ouvert en 2000   (...)



Oups ! :rose: J'm'ai gouré.  C'est bien 2005. 

J'ai édité. :rateau:


----------



## Grug (8 Mai 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour
> 
> Croire que des politiques qui paient l'impôt sur la fortune puissent être de gauche


non&#8230; rien


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2007)

monsieur R. V. en 1995

_c'est quoi internet ?_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

Faire confiance en cette corde d'aspect solide mais finalement trop vieille pour accrocher le hamac. :casse::rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mai 2007)

Y'a ton coccyx qui a fait le bruit de la biscotte?...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a ton coccyx qui a fait le bruit de la biscotte?...



Ex-acte-ment ! Et je mangeais une pomme en m&#234;me temps ! Depuis, je ne souffre que la position allong&#233;e ou debout !


----------



## Melounette (8 Mai 2007)

Déconseil pour les mamans : Raconter son accouchement un peu gore avec tous les détails (oui même les pires) au diner avec en prime une femme à 5 mois de grossesse à la tablée, et une fille légèrement sensible.:rose:
P'tin vomir un si bon filet mignon quand même, ça tue. Et pis l'aut', elle veut plus accoucher.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mai 2007)

changer de dizaine :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2007)

Reprendre le boulot apr&#232;s 9 jours de vacances...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> changer de dizaine :rateau:



T'inquiètes, au bout de quatre/cinq fois, on s'habitue :rateau:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Reprendre le boulot après 9 jours de vacances...



Là, par contre ... :casse:


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ...et ceci afin que mon dossier soit mis à jouir..."





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> comme ça si elle avait pas fait gaffe, elle va le relire attentivement, l'imprimer et tout.


*
Déconseil du jour :* croire que les correspondants de l'ANPE prennent le temps de lire et relire vos courriels.

_On n'est pas à la Sécu !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais ça n'enlève rien au fait que *je suis une bille.*



Et n'allez pas penser de geisha car ce serait très, très mal venu !


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

ca me rappelle une anecdote...

donc, déconseil du jour : remettre en place une conseillère personnalisée qui peste contre l'informatique, en lui disant que je suis moi même informaticien, et qu'elle ferait mieux de taper au clavier avec ses 10 doigts au lieu d'un seul, et que si elle veut, je peux lui apprendre plein de trucs, et que de la sorte, j'aurais un job.

on ne s'est pas revu depuis...


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> on ne s'est pas revu depuis...



Cool... tu as donc trouvé du boulot ?


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Cool... tu as donc trouvé du boulot ?


ouioui, c'est une vieille anecdote 

mais elle avait fait la tronche sur le coup...


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du jour: Accrocher un calendrier avec des photos d'hommes "légérement"  dénudés dans son bureau en Amérique...  Ca passe pas ...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2007)

Dieux du stade?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> DieuxDocs du stade?



Ouala, c'est mieux.


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Dieux du stade?


 

Nan même pas  En fait c'est le même principe mais avec une petite équipe de rugby de la côte Basque. Ils se prennent pas au sérieux, ils ont des slips kangourous et de la bedeine   Mais il est marrant comme calendrier


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Nan même pas  En fait c'est le même principe mais avec une petite équipe de rugby de la côte Basque. Ils se prennent pas au sérieux, ils ont des slips kangourous et de la bedeine   Mais il est marrant comme calendrier



Et donc, quelles furent les réactions ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et donc, quelles furent les réactions ?









:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et donc, quelles furent les r&#233;actions ?



J'avais vu un reportage qui montrait qu'aux US cela &#233;tait consid&#233;r&#233; comme du harc&#232;lement _sescuel_ :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2007)

Bah en fait dans mon bureau il y a 2 autres filles et un europ&#233;en, donc eux &#231;a va, ils ont rigol&#233; mais rien dit. Par contre d&#233;s qu'un Canadien Male entrait et le voyait il restait fig&#233;. "Ehhh Mais ils sont tout nus!!" (non ils ont un slip!!) Ils &#233;taient assez mal &#224; l'aise. Ou alors ils ralaient que si c'&#233;tait eux qui avaient fait &#231;a avec un calendrier de filles, ils se seraient fait tirer les oreilles. Comme je connais pas trop les moeurs ici, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; l'enlever sans attendre qu'on me le demande  Personne ne m'a demand&#233; de le remettre 


Edit pour la mouette:
Oui voil&#224;, c'est assez large ici le harc&#233;lement sexuel, tu peux m&#234;me pas appeller une fille "mademoiselle" c'est consid&#233;r&#233; comme discriminatoire....


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Edit pour la mouette:
> Oui voil&#224;, c'est assez large ici le harc&#233;lement sexuel, tu peux m&#234;me pas appeller une fille "mademoiselle" c'est consid&#233;r&#233; comme discriminatoire....



Je suppose que dans ces conditions, appeler une copine "ma chienne lubrique" est fortement mal per&#231;u. C'est marrant, ce pays (je parle des US, pas du Canada) o&#249; tu peux te balader avec un flingue en toute impunit&#233; mais o&#249; la sympathique main baladeuse, si appr&#233;ci&#233;e de nos secr&#233;taires europ&#233;ennes*, te balance direct au trou !.... 

* Surtout la cinquantaine en vue !


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suppose que dans ces conditions, appeler une copine "ma chienne lubrique" est fortement mal perçu. C'est marrant, ce pays (je parle des US, pas du Canada) où tu peux te balader avec un flingue en toute impunité mais où la sympathique main baladeuse, si appréciée de nos secrétaires européennes, *te balance direct au trou !.*...



Surtout si elle porte un flingue :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Surtout si elle porte un flingue :rateau:



"Il m'a pos&#233; la main sur l'&#233;paule : c'est un cas de l&#233;gitime d&#233;fense" ! 

Mais on fait comment pour draguer, l&#224; bas ? Ca doit &#234;tre l'enfer... Tu proposes de payer un pot &#224; une nana, tu te retrouves au tribunal, avec des chaines aux pieds ? Tu me diras : comme ca, tu fais des &#233;conomies : c'est d&#233;j&#224; un bon point ! 

Bon, Nexka, peux-tu nous &#233;clairer sur ce point, au nord de l'Oncle Sam ? Les vendeurs de Sex Toys font-ils fortune ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

C'est pas le pays qui a la plus grosse ( ok ça va hein  ) industrie du porno ?


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas le pays qui a la plus grosse ( ok ça va hein  ) industrie du porno ?



Non : c'est la Suisse. Mais c'est si lent à l'écran (tu as parfois l'impression d'observer le déplacement d'une limace sur une feuille de salade) que leurs productions ne s'exportent pas. Même les hélvètes préfèrent les productions américaines !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais on fait comment pour draguer, là bas ?



On vient avec son pasteur, avec son avocat, son supérieur hiérarchique et le gentil policier du commissariat du coin. Quoique :mouais: ça pourrait extrêmement mal finir malgré tout


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

Déconseil: acheter du porno helvète pour en faire le commerce...


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, Nexka, peux-tu nous éclairer sur ce point, au nord de l'Oncle Sam ? Les vendeurs de Sex Toys font-ils fortune ?


 


La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas le pays qui a la plus grosse ( ok ça va hein  ) industrie du porno ?


 
Ben voilà exactement, c'est assez paradoxal les mentalités ici. 
Il y a des sex toys à tout les coins de rues, des pipe show, des salons de massage avec toutes les options.
Mais c'est pas politiquement correct de parler de cul au boulot.

Pour la drague alors là j'ai toujours pas compris comment ça marche. Mais bon faut dire il commence tout juste à faire beau, les 4 derniers mois par -25 degrés je suis restée chez moi au chaud  
Je vous fait un compte rendu dans quelques semaines 

Par contre je sais qu'un mec qui ouvre la porte à une nana c'est mal vu...  Alors il va falloir prendre les devants


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: acheter du porno helvète pour en faire le commerce...



Note que tu peux aussi le lire en avance rapide : là ca a l'air normal. Mais ca dure moins longtemps. 

Et surtout, surtout, il faut couper le son. Les râles ont l'accent Suisse, et ca c'est mortel !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non : c'est la Suisse. Mais c'est si lent à l'écran (tu as parfois l'impression d'observer le déplacement d'une limace sur une feuille de salade) que leurs productions ne s'exportent pas.



Ben, faut dire aussi que là bas, un coït de moins d'une semaine, on t'accuse de baiser comme un lapin !


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> des pipe show



Ah, ils ont quand même de l'avance sur nous : ici nous en sommes encore au "peep" !


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Par contre je sais qu'un mec qui ouvre la porte &#224; une nana c'est mal vu...  Alors il va falloir prendre les devants



Peut-&#234;tre la drague &#224; l'envers. Lui fermer la porte au nez,  surtout lui donner l'addition &#224; la fin du repas etc ...

Je pars pour les Am&#233;rique ... j'arriiiive


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Par contre je sais qu'un mec qui ouvre la porte &#224; une nana c'est mal vu...



Qu'est-ce qu'il fait alors ? Il la d&#233;fonce en disant "I'll be back" ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

A ce train là on va se faire coffrer pour insanités publiques avec mon copain, je vais contacter un avocat dès maintenant ...


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre la drague &#224; l'envers. Lui fermer la porte au nez,  surtout lui donner l'addition &#224; la fin du repas etc ...
> 
> Je pars pour les Am&#233;rique ... j'arriiiive



Ah, moi aussi ! C'est ca, le r&#234;ve am&#233;ricain. Nous n'avons pas percut&#233;s sur l'expression "quart d'heure am&#233;ricain" dans les soir&#233;es, et l&#224; tout s'explique : dans ces horizons lointains, les nanas subissent l'enfer qui fut le notre, y compris pour expliquer &#224; son banquier que oui, le resto &#233;tait hors de prix mais qu'avoir la voix lact&#233;e dans la r&#233;tine et les bas morceaux en paix, ca valait bien un petit d&#233;couvert ! 

Ah, si les soir&#233;es sont sponsoris&#233;es par les dames, je me d&#233;marre peut-&#234;tre a la manivelle, mais je ne lacherai pas l'affaire, en aucun cas : fatigu&#233;, mais repu !


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui voil&#224;, c'est assez large ici le harc&#233;lement sexuel, tu peux m&#234;me pas appeller une fille "mademoiselle" c'est consid&#233;r&#233; comme discriminatoire....



Du temps qu'il &#233;tait prof &#224; Boston, mon fr&#232;re s'&#233;tait fait traiter de sexiste parce qu'il s'&#233;tait effac&#233; devant une &#233;tudiante tout en lui maintenant la porte ouverte :style:. Je vois qu'en quinze ans &#231;a ne s'est pas vraiment arrang&#233; de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'atlantique  :mouais: 

 

:affraid: 

etc...

edit : j'&#233;tais pas arriv&#233; jusque la : _Par contre je sais qu'un mec qui ouvre la porte &#224; une nana c'est mal vu_


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

Donc, le déconseil du jour : dire "oui" dès le premier soir a la nana qui vous harcèle, quand on vit aux states : on passe si vite pour un homme facile !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, ils ont quand même de l'avance sur nous : ici nous en sommes encore au "peep" !



C'est à cause d'une certaine pratique clintonienne. Pour davantage d'informations consulter son ouvrage édité chez WhitePenthouse


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Pour la drague alors l&#224; j'ai toujours pas compris comment &#231;a marche. Mais bon faut dire il commence tout juste &#224; faire beau, les 4 derniers mois par -25 degr&#233;s je suis rest&#233;e chez moi au chaud




J'esp&#232;re que tu avais pris de l'avance l'&#233;t&#233; dernier !  Si tu veux, on t'exp&#233;die Roberto : il aime les missions humanitaires !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'espère que tu avais pris de l'avance l'été dernier !  Si tu veux, on t'expédie Roberto : il aime les missions humanitaires !



"Chargé" comme il est, il arrivera pas intact de l'autre coté de l'atlantique, sans compter que les douaniers vont vraiment flipper, une bombe (sexuelle) amorcée avec une mèche aussi courte...


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "Chargé" comme il est, il arrivera pas intact de l'autre coté de l'atlantique, sans compter que les douaniers vont vraiment flipper, une bombe (sexuelle) amorcée avec une mèche aussi courte...



Trop tard : il a déjà découpé des preservatifs dans une couverture de survie, a préparé son bonnet à pompons et ses caches oreilles dont la charte m'interdit d'expliquer la reconversion.
Nanti de cet équipement de sur-vît, il est en train de scanner le site de "nouvelles frontières" à la recherche du low cost, l'oeil globuleux et la babine fuyante !


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, ils ont quand même de l'avance sur nous : ici nous en sommes encore au "peep" !


 
Je vais vérifier, je veux pas dire de bétises, mais il me semble bien que sur le bar pas loin de chez moi il y a écrit "danseuses nues, pipe show"  



Amok a dit:


> J'espère que tu avais pris de l'avance l'été dernier !  Si tu veux, on t'expédie Roberto : il aime les missions humanitaires !


 
Ohhh OUI :love: !!! ROBERTO :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon. Sérieux.
> Je n'irai pas aux Etats-Unis leur expliquer la vie : *leur café est dégueulasse.*


 
Mais non mais c'est pas aux zétazunis c'est au Canada pour me voir moi :love:
Avec moi pas besoin de café, ya de la pina colada


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Avec moi pas besoin de caf&#233;, ya de la *pina colada*



Entre ca, le pa&#239;pe show et 4 mois d'abstinence qui hurlent au secours, Roberto, un bon geste, merde ! 

D&#233;conseil du jour : croire que Roberto est capable de traverser les oc&#233;ans pour sauver une jeune fille qui l'appelle. Roberto est un jean foutre !    Le mythe est bouff&#233; aux mites : au dessous de 21&#176; centigrades, sa toupie ensorceleuse d&#233;clare forfait et supporte mal les d&#233;calages horaires !

Aaaaaah ! J'en vois plus d'une qui, lisant ces lignes, verse sur le clavier des larmes brulantes ! Mais oui ! C'est ainsi !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2007)

Vincent,

Quand tu arriveras à Montréal, évite de dire au douanier que tu viens voir une amie mais que tes gosses sont restés en France...


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vincent,
> 
> Quand tu arriveras à Montréal, évite de dire au douanier que tu viens voir une amie mais que tes gosses sont restés en France...



Surtout qu'avec une réput' pareille, si tu veux être a la hauteur, tu les fais voyager en soute ! Elles sont plus grosses que la taille des petits chiens acceptés en cabine !


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Bah en fait dans mon bureau il y a 2 autres filles et un europ&#233;en, donc eux &#231;a va, ils ont rigol&#233; mais rien dit. Par contre d&#233;s qu'un Canadien Male entrait et le voyait il restait fig&#233;. "Ehhh Mais ils sont tout nus!!" (non ils ont un slip!!) Ils &#233;taient assez mal &#224; l'aise. Ou alors ils ralaient que si c'&#233;tait eux qui avaient fait &#231;a avec un calendrier de filles, ils se seraient fait tirer les oreilles. Comme je connais pas trop les moeurs ici, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; l'enlever sans attendre qu'on me le demande  Personne ne m'a demand&#233; de le remettre
> 
> 
> Edit pour la mouette:
> Oui voil&#224;, c'est assez large ici le harc&#233;lement sexuel, tu peux m&#234;me pas appeller une fille "mademoiselle" c'est consid&#233;r&#233; comme discriminatoire....


Mademoiselle,
suite à une pétition qui ne manquera pas de recueillir un grand nombre de soutiens, nous vous demandons solennellement de raccrocher au mur de votre bureau le calendrier du club des kangourous bayonnais.


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Mademoiselle,
> suite à une pétition qui ne manquera pas de recueillir un grand nombre de soutiens, nous vous demandons solennellement de raccrocher au mur de votre bureau le calendrier du club des kangourous bayonnais.



Ou à défaut, une image de Monsieur Vendez en maillot de bain panthère ! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que tu avais pris de l'avance l'&#233;t&#233; dernier !  Si tu veux, on t'exp&#233;die Roberto : il aime les missions humanitaires !





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "Charg&#233;" comme il est, il arrivera pas intact de l'autre cot&#233; de l'atlantique, sans compter que les douaniers vont vraiment flipper, une bombe (sexuelle) amorc&#233;e avec une m&#232;che aussi courte...





Amok a dit:


> Entre ca, le pa&#239;pe show et 4 mois d'abstinence qui hurlent au secours, Roberto, un bon geste, merde !
> 
> D&#233;conseil du jour : croire que Roberto est capable de traverser les oc&#233;ans pour sauver une jeune fille qui l'appelle. Roberto est un jean foutre !    Le mythe est bouff&#233; aux mites : au dessous de 21&#176; centigrades, sa toupie ensorceleuse d&#233;clare forfait et supporte mal les d&#233;calages horaires !
> 
> Aaaaaah ! J'en vois plus d'une qui, lisant ces lignes, verse sur le clavier des larmes brulantes ! Mais oui ! C'est ainsi !


He's coming !....  








 


Amok a dit:


> Ou &#224; d&#233;faut, une image de Monsieur Vendez en maillot de bain panth&#232;re ! :mouais:


C'est une id&#233;e &#224;.. creuser...


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2007)

Sont cool les nouveaux uniformes de nos sous-mariniers.

Ne jamais dire j'aime pas les militaires


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ou à défaut, une image de Monsieur Vendez en maillot de bain panthère ! :mouais:



:mouais: D'ailleurs précisons "tâchetée" autrement dénommée "longibande"   Cela siéra fort bien à l'intitulé "Simply the be(a)st" brodé sur le cache-oreilles reconverti


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sont cool les nouveaux uniformes de nos sous-mariniers.
> 
> Ne jamais dire j'aime pas les militaires


Je me refuse (pour l'instant) à imaginer l'uniforme des "sous-marinières"...


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2007)

Un conseil : fais simple  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Rendez moi mon bonnet avec les pompoms


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Un conseil : fais simple  :love:


Nan, le sujet du fil c'est le d&#233;conseil !... :casse:

  

Tu aimes le chocolat ?!....  


:love:


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je me refuse (pour l'instant) à imaginer l'uniforme des "sous-marinières"...


c'est comme une marini&#232;re, mais avec des dentelles !


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est comme une marini&#232;re, mais avec des dentelles !


En chocolat !... 
_(pour la "sous-marini&#232;re" &#224; laquelle je pense !...  )_


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)

(je sais c'est vaseux au fond&#8230


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2007)

J'ai les cheveux plus longs.. 

Pour le reste c'est à peu près ça


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


>



Pas mal du tout :love:


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il fait alors ? Il la défonce en disant "I'll be back" ?



Ben oui c'est un peu ça, il ouvre la porte, passe sans la retenir... 
Les deux - trois premiéres fois que j'ai dut passer une porte en compagnie d'un mec, je l'ai percuté car on a essayé de passer tout les deux en premier.   :mouais:  Maintenant j'ai compris  



Grug a dit:


> Mademoiselle,
> suite à une pétition qui ne manquera pas de recueillir un grand nombre de soutiens, nous vous demandons solennellement de raccrocher au mur de votre bureau le calendrier du club des kangourous bayonnais.



En fait c'est pas Bayonne, c'est Saint Vincent de Tyrosse  (juste pour information  )



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Surtout que la détresse sensuelle de notre amie exilée ne me parait pas aussi clairement établie que vous paraissez le supposer, et que j'ai tendance à lui faire toute confiance pour mener sa vie à la mesure de ses aspirations.
> Y a du *bûcheron* en maraude, sans doute : laissons faire la nature.



En tout cas ça les fait beaucoup rire qu'on les appelle "bucherons"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour :* utiliser Yahoo© aujourd'hui.
> 
> Il y a une photo de François Mitterrand sur la page d'accueil, c'est un coup à sursauter à chaque fois.
> :afraid:
> ...



T'es sûr que c'est Tonton, qui te trouble tant ? Ou bien un peu plus à droite (pas politiquement, hein !) ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

J'ai un déconseil d'espoir mes petits amis! 

il ne faut pas douter de soi.
Non, non non.
S'imaginer qu'on a vieilli, qu'on s'est embourgeoisé peut être, qu'on a plus, après toutes ces années, les mêmes reflexes, les mêmes sensations.
Penser que le passé enfoui ne pourra plus jamais resurgir.
Ressasser de vieux souvenirs en s'imaginant que jamais plus on ne pourra revivre de si intenses instants de bonheur.

*NON!!*

J'ai pu le vérifier enfin, après tant d'années de doute et d'incertitude :
Ze 4L powa est toujours en moi! 
Le virage sur deux roues, la courbe audacieuse, les lunettes de soleil vissées sur le crâne et le coude nonchalamment appuyé à la fenêtre trop petite parce qu'elle ne s'ouvre qu'à moitié, rien de tout ça n'est perdu! 

Vivent la pédale d'accélérateur trop molle et les freins inexistants, le bonheur de trajecter audacieusement, le tapage de trottoir sur les rond points pour ne pas se retourner à la sortie, les sensations de pilotage extrême à 60 à l'heure, les allègres décollages sur la suite de ralentisseurs de La Couarde en Ré (sur la ligne droite, là, avec le manège à côté ) , le craquement des rapports qui ne passent qu'au troisième essai, le calcul de vitesse en côte pour ne pas perdre un élan durement acquis sur deux kilomètres de terrain plat, les fauteuils qui s'enfoncent trop et qu'on peut pas régler!

En vrai mes frères je vous le dis : on PEUT retrouver la jeunesse qu'on croyait à jamais disparue! 

*En s'achetant une 4L! * :love:  :love:


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *En s'achetant une 4L! *


*
Déconseil du jour : donner du travail en plus aux ingénieurs de chez Renault...*


C'est vraiment le moment de ressortir une _new 4L_ ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

T'es fou, pas d'autoradio dans une 4L!
C'est comme installer un autoradio dans une ferrari, &#231;a sert &#224; rien, aucun son n'est plus doux que le rugissement du moteur. 

Bon, ceci dit, je conseille d'acheter une 4L, mais moi on me l'a donn&#233;e. 
J'imagine qu'avec un casque et des gants de cuir, d&#233;coup&#233;e au lapidaire fa&#231;on pick-up, &#231;a peut avoir son petit effet sur la plage cet &#233;t&#233;. 

...
En plus elle est rouge pompier, je vais faire alerte &#224; Malibu sur la plage du Gros-jonc, z'allez voir.  :love: 

EDIT : ou alors je peins deux grandes bandes blanches sur les c&#244;t&#233;s, j'ach&#232;te un gyrophare et je trouve un pote qui veuille bien porter une perruque blonde.


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2007)

Nous exigeons tous une photo de l'engin avec son nouveau (heureux) propri&#233;taire posant devant ! :love:


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2007)

Avec Ed


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

Perso, je la verrais bien comme ça :






Sans les autocollants.  

Je vais y bosser.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2007)

Et surtout, avec la balle de tennis coupée pour la boule à caravane...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et surtout, avec la balle de tennis coup&#233;e pour la boule &#224; caravane...


Ah mais oui!
J'ai oubli&#233; de vous dire... Ya la boule!!!!!    

J'h&#233;site un peu, une fois j'ai vu un mec qui avait mis une t&#234;te de poup&#233;e toute mit&#233;e sur son attache de remorque, j'avais trouv&#233; &#231;a assez classe.
Ca change de la balle de tennis, et en m&#234;me temps &#231;a garde un certain style...

J'h&#233;site.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais oui!
> J'ai oublié de vous dire... Ya la boule!!!!!
> 
> J'hésite un peu, une fois j'ai vu un mec qui avait mis une tête de poupée toute mitée sur son attache de remorque, j'avais trouvé ça assez classe.
> ...



La boule de booling ça peut aussi avoir ses avantages niveau traction


----------



## two (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais oui!
> J'ai oublié de vous dire... Ya la boule!!!!!
> 
> J'hésite un peu, une fois j'ai vu un mec qui avait mis une tête de poupée toute mitée sur son attache de remorque, j'avais trouvé ça assez classe.
> ...



5000 messages ...  
Voila un message pour marquer un tel chiffre rond


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2007)

two a dit:


> 5000 messages ...
> Voila un message pour marquer un tel chiffre rond



Ca se fête en effet


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

two a dit:


> 5000 messages ...


Et beaucoup de bons moments, beaucoup de sourires parmi eux.


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> une fois j'ai vu un mec qui avait mis une tête de poupée toute mitée sur son attache de remorque, j'avais trouvé ça assez classe.
> Ca change de la balle de tennis, et en même temps ça garde un certain style...



C'est exact. nous pourrions même dire : une certaine élégance. Concernant mon véhicule, je raffole de ce genre d'ornements. Par exemple, as tu la queue de tigre Esso accrochée au rétroviseur ? Non ? Alors tu n'as pas la classe : tu imites. Et ca, c'est ringard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour, avoir une 4L rouge et ne pas avoir l'&#233;charpe "allez les verts" sur la plage arri&#232;re.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est exact. nous pourrions même dire : une certaine élégance. Concernant mon véhicule, je raffole de ce genre d'ornements. Par exemple, as tu la queue de tigre Esso accrochée au rétroviseur ? Non ? Alors tu n'as pas la classe : tu imites. Et ca, c'est ringard.



Non môssieur Accroché au rétro, c'est la *goutte* Esso, la queue de tigre, quand on a du staïle, c'est en haut de l'antenne d'aile !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es fou, pas d'autoradio dans une 4L!
> C'est comme installer un autoradio dans une ferrari, &#231;a sert &#224; rien, aucun son n'est plus doux que le rugissement du moteur.
> 
> Bon, ceci dit, je conseille d'acheter une 4L, mais moi on me l'a donn&#233;e.
> ...


Te souviens-tu de notre candidature auprés de Benjamin et notre rêve commun??? Devenir les Starsky et Hutch des forums?


Je suis prêt à me teindre en blond pour que réalité se fasse, j'ai déjà la chevelure!!!

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et beaucoup de bons moments, beaucoup de sourires parmi eux.



Eh oui, 5000 bons mots, 5000 traits d'esprit scintillants qui ont &#233;gay&#233; vos nuits sans lune et vos jours pluvieux. 
 




Amok a dit:


> C'est exact. nous pourrions m&#234;me dire : une certaine &#233;l&#233;gance. Concernant mon v&#233;hicule, je raffole de ce genre d'ornements. Par exemple, as tu la queue de tigre Esso accroch&#233;e au r&#233;troviseur ? Non ? Alors tu n'as pas la classe : tu imites. Et ca, c'est ringard.



M&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur Amok.
Sachez qu'en mati&#232;re d'&#233;l&#233;gance automobile, je ne copie jamais : je pr&#233;curse. 

Par exemple, fut un temps, j'ai roul&#233; 4 ou 5 mois durant avec une paire de roses tr&#233;mi&#232;res ench&#226;ss&#233;es dans la grille avant de ma d&#233;funte 4L (bleu ciel, celle-l&#224. 
Ca c'&#233;tait &#233;l&#233;gant. 
Ca ne s'&#233;tait jamais vu.
Pendant plusieurs ann&#233;es, par la suite, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; un must en Charente-Maritime. Ceux-l&#224; qui ont copi&#233; mon destrier, oui, ceux-l&#224; sont d'inf&#226;mes suiveurs sans style. 


EDIT :


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis pr&#234;t &#224; me teindre en blond pour que r&#233;alit&#233; se fasse, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; la chevelure!!!



J'avais oubli&#233;!!!
Dans mes bras!!! :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non m&#244;ssieur Accroch&#233; au r&#233;tro, c'est la *goutte* Esso, la queue de tigre, quand on a du sta&#239;le, c'est en haut de l'antenne d'aile !
> 
> ​



Mon pauvre Pascal, la vieillesse est un naufrage. Comment peux tu dire des aneries pareilles ? Une queue de tigre Esso n'est ab-so-lu-ment pas pr&#233;vue pour une utilisation ext&#233;rieure sous peine de perdre sa douceur et ses couleurs. D&#232;s l'origine (et les ing&#233;nieurs de Esso sont formels sur ce point), elle fut con&#231;ue pour &#234;tre une d&#233;coration r&#233;trovisale du plus bel effet. Elle permettait d'ailleurs des blagues d'un go&#251;t exquis ("oh la vache ! elle est belle ta queue !") que les pays &#233;trangers nous envient toujours, apr&#232;s tant d'ann&#233;es.
La goutte, elle, ne fut pas distribu&#233;e au m&#234;me moment. Tout comme les Glups. Et les cassettes "macadam music" des stations Elf et Antar !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2007)

Elle a m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;e dans les temps modernes que nous connaissons actuellement, par le sapin en carton qui sent les landes de synth&#232;se. Preuve qu'il est difficile de faire mieux...


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Elle a m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;e dans les temps modernes que nous connaissons actuellement, par le sapin en carton qui sent les landes de synth&#232;se. Preuve qu'il est difficile de faire mieux...



Tout fout le camp : la queue de tigre, elle, se contentait de sentir la queue !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Elle a même été remplacée dans les temps modernes que nous connaissons actuellement, par le sapin en carton qui sent les landes de synthèse. Preuve qu'il est difficile de faire mieux...



C'est cela la république. Le pin des landes n'est plus réservé à l'élite trônante. On y gagne en égalité ce qu'on y perd en élégance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mon pauvre Pascal, la vieillesse est un naufrage.


Je ne t'ai pas déjà dit exactement la même chose ? :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne t'ai pas déjà dit exactement la même chose ? :love:




Amokus fluctuat nec mergitur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mon pauvre Pascal, la vieillesse est un naufrage.



Il parait, je te dirais ça quand je serais vieux ... comme toi 



> Amokus fluctuat nec mergitur



Il a vachement intérêt, à fluctuat, vu comme il nous bave partout, qu'on est obligé de le coucher avec une éponge :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Ma 205 pourrie a été la seule à arborer une bougie nichée dans le cendrier et des tonnes de cire tels des stalactites sur les rebords ! Messieurs ça c'est la classe ultime quand on a pas de plafonnier ni de chauffage !!


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre Pascal, la vieillesse est un naufrage.



Dites... C'est li&#233; au pr&#233;nom ?  



			
				odr&#233;;4261933 a dit:
			
		

> Ma 205 pourrie a &#233;t&#233; la seule &#224; arborer une bougie nich&#233;e dans le cendrier et des tonnes de cire tels des stalactites sur les rebords ! Messieurs &#231;a c'est la classe ultime quand on a pas de plafonnier ni de chauffage !!



Et apr&#232;s &#231;a on accuse les jeunes des banlieues de foutre le feu aux voiture


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne t'ai pas déjà dit exactement la même chose ? :love:


C'est qu'il a déjà oublié. 

Pauvre vieux.


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pauvre vieux.



Là où on on se prendrait presque à subodorer qu'une once de vieillesse pourrait éventuellement poser une ombre fugace sur l'esprit juvénile que, naturellement, on a conservé (sans additifs), c'est lorsqu'on s'étonne qu'un tel fil n'ait pas entraîné un débat insoluble du genre Mac-PC entre la 2CV et la 4L. Et pourtant c'était presque une affaire Dreyfus fabriquée en série. Mais bon, le temps a passé.

Ceci dit, moi j'avais plutôt des Ami6/Ami 8 break  complètement hors-sujet


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mai 2007)

Apprendre le 11 que, le 10, un cahier spécial emploi-dans-ma-branche, sortait dans un quotidien de la région    

Je vous explique même pas combien j'ai les boules....


----------



## Ax6 (11 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est exact. nous pourrions même dire : une certaine élégance. Concernant mon véhicule, je raffole de ce genre d'ornements. Par exemple, as tu la queue de tigre Esso accrochée au rétroviseur ? Non ? Alors tu n'as pas la classe : tu imites. Et ca, c'est ringard.


 

Mais ou puis-je retrouver une telle queue aujourd'hui ? 

Objet collector ? rarissime ? Pourquoi sa disparition si soudaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est exact. nous pourrions même dire : une certaine élégance. Concernant mon véhicule, je raffole de ce genre d'ornements. Par exemple, as tu la queue de tigre Esso accrochée au rétroviseur ? Non ? Alors tu n'as pas la classe : tu imites. Et ca, c'est ringard.


Et la patte de lapin accrochée à l'arrière du 102 ? *

Déconseil du jour : croire que divers accessoires assez cheap vont faire de ton 102* un chopper super classe évoquant irresistiblement une Harley-Davidson...
En fait, _Easy rider _à mobylette, ça le fait pas...


* (pour les jeunes qui ne savent pas) 102 : mobylette Peugeot super ringarde mais moins chère que la 103 qui, elle, était, en version SP, le summum de la classe du temps où je roulais en mobylette.


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2007)

Salut PH, g une 102 ke je sui entrain de ref&#232;re &#233; je voudr&#233; instal&#233; un po de d&#233;tente de marke bidalot racing replica adaptable &#233; je voudr&#233; savoir si je pe ladapt&#233; sur ma 102 vu ke c pa la meme fixation &#233; ke normalemen c un po f&#233; pour l&#233; 103 dc repond&#233; moi svp


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

starmarx a dit:


> Salut PH, g une 102 ke je sui entrain de refère é je voudré instalé un po de détente de marke bidalot racing replica adaptable é je voudré savoir si je pe ladapté sur ma 102 vu ke c pa la meme fixation é ke normalemen c un po fé pour lé 103 dc repondé moi svp


J'en avait mis un de pot de détente...
Deux mois d'économie d'argent de poche pour un truc qui tombait tout le temps !
N'empêche que j'avais peut-être une vitesse de pointe merdique, mais je gratais tout le monde au démarage.

Sinon, pour ton problème, fais une recherche (ah ces jeunes qui ne savent pas utiliser les forums...) - moi, je n'en sais rien, je suis une bille en technique.

Et, quand même, pense à mettre un pot de détente à ton orthographe... (ah ah ah la bonne vanne !)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2007)

Avoir un 102 et même pas le guidon torsadé...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mai 2007)

s'il vire la plist, &#231;a peut marcher, non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> s'il vire la plist, &#231;a peut marcher, non?


Aucun rapport. Nioube va.


----------



## monoeil (11 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Apprendre le 11 que, le 10, un cahier spécial emploi-dans-ma-branche, sortait dans un quotidien de la région
> 
> Je vous explique même pas combien j'ai les boules....



Bof, tu as économisé quelques euros


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

Crever à 2h du mat avec un pantalon beige clair dans une rue en pente mal éclairée
:rateau: :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

Ah ? curieux ... Rien que t'imaginer en pantalon beige clair, j'ai du mal


----------



## Lastrada (12 Mai 2007)

Aller au garage en se disant tiens, j'ai pas ferm&#233; mon coffre s'il s'ouvre tout seul.
D&#233;couvrir avec quelle simplicit&#233; on casse une vitre pour pouvoir ensuite appuyer sur le gros bouton qui ouvre toutes les portes.  le vide est fait. 

Salauds de pauvres.



*Le VRAI d&#233;conseil* : m'approcher en ce moment : je porte la poisse.


----------



## Lastrada (12 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Tu ris mais ce doit être nerveux.
> *
> Et puis les pauvres ont autre chose à faire que de visiter les voitures, ce me semble.



MerdRe, c'est pas un pauvre qui a fait le coup, alors ?  

Non, je ne suis pas nerveux: je peux rien y faire. Et puis personne n'est mort, donc. Ca va me rendre plus fort.  Je tends la vitre gauche.




			
				un sauvageon a dit:
			
		

> Non non : côté _*vide dans la voiture et hop*_, je me suis débrouillé tout seul, avec l'aide d'un jeune oisif adorant l'aventure.



C'est quoi ta variété d'orange préférée ?


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? curieux ... Rien que t'imaginer en pantalon beige clair, j'ai du mal



j'étais pas seul ....  y a des photos qui ont immortalisé la scène :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> j'&#233;tais pas seul ....  y a des photos qui ont immortalis&#233; la sc&#232;ne :rateau: :love:



Un jour, je vais te voir en "costard/cravatte", je vais pas te reconna&#238;tre ! 

Sinon, l'iMac G5, &#231;a boume ? Tu sais que le PM G4 &#224; &#233;volu&#233; ? Il &#224; chop&#233; 784 Mo de Ram suppl&#233;mentaire (1,25 Go) et un troisi&#232;me disque dur (le 60 Go est pass&#233; sous le graveur de DVD, dans l'emplacement pour ZIP, et j'ai un 128 Go (un 160 en fait, mais bon ... ) &#224; sa place.

Pour les photos, tu fais tourner ?


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un jour, je vais te voir en "costard/cravatte", je vais pas te reconnaître !
> 
> Sinon, l'iMac G5, ça boume ? Tu sais que le PM G4 à évolué ? Il à chopé 784 Mo de Ram supplémentaire (1,25 Go) et un troisième disque dur (le 60 Go est passé sous le graveur de DVD, dans l'emplacement pour ZIP, et j'ai un 128 Go (un 160 en fait, mais bon ... ) à sa place.
> 
> Pour les photos, tu fais tourner ?




Déconseil du jour : en dire trop à ses potes sans pitié.


Costard cravate (donc idéal pour crever), c'est hier soir, donc il va falloir attendre un moment

PM G4 qui renait de ses cendres = joie suprême

Pour les photos, va falloir attendre. Si tu veux faire tourner quelque chose, j'ai ça pour toi :


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Pour les photos, va falloir attendre. Si tu veux faire tourner quelque chose, j'ai ça pour toi :



Curieux, j'eusse cru que ta devise serait moins "Guéridon" que "Guéris donc !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Y a sans doute des jeux de mots avec "enfilade", mais j'ai pô trouvé...
> :rateau:
> :hein:



Ajoute "elle" à la fin


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mai 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je tends la vitre gauche.



Déconseil du jour : ne pas faire attention à qui on tend le pare-bise


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : ne pas faire attention à qui on tend le pare-bise



Et pour la lunette arrière, tu vois quelqu'un ?


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux, j'eusse cru que ta devise serait moins "Guéridon" que "Guéris donc !"




MDR :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> MDR :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


lol. m&#233;ga lol.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> lol. m&#233;ga lol.


Ultra over lol.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ultra over lol.



MDR. PTDR. MPTDR.


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour St*rm*c



Ah cool, personne ne m'a reconnu 

_ROTFL_


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pour la lunette arrière, tu vois quelqu'un ?



Je me rappelle d'une lunette arrière de 205... malheureusement pour vous, c'est hors charte  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> Ah ben alors si tu commences, je vous déconseille la Volvo break, la moquette bleue qui brûle les genoux et les coudes (j'ai écrit : _les coudes_, hein !  ), :rateau: et je vous déconseille aussi les voitures de sport italiennes, par exemple une Lancia Béta HP, malgré l'évidente promiscuité que cela permet : les sièges baquet c'est pas top.



merci des déconseils.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> les sièges baquet c'est pas top.



surtout si tu envie d'enlacer la personne sur le siège d'a coté  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Volvo break,  Lancia Béta HP, _sans oublier la Citroën, etc._  [/COLOR]



Déconseil du jour : espérer un avis éclairé en matière d'auto de la part de Roberto


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je me rappelle d'une lunette arrière de 205... malheureusement pour vous, c'est hors charte  :love:



Bon, à la demande générale via cdb interposés... Tout le monde connait le petit chien qui remue la tête sur la lunette arrière de Mr et Mme Bidochon, mais ici, ce n'était pas un chien 

C'était il y a trèèèèèèèès longtemps... on sortait d'une boite du côté de Beaubourg avec Mme gKat. En attendant le taxi, il y avait une 205 dans la rue, avec 2 antillais dedans.

A l'arrière de la voiture, on distinguait sur la lunette arrière une sorte de boite rectangulaire noire avec un cylindre noir posé dessus et qui se levait régulièrement.

Quand la 205 est passée devant nous, on s'est aperçus que c'était un braquemard noir énooooorme qui se levait au rythme du zouk de l'autoradio.... Je ne vous raconte pas la crise de rire monstrueuse !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : espérer un avis éclairé en matière d'auto de la part de Roberto


Idem avec la 4L de Bobby.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Voil&#224;. Un qui suit et qui fait les recoupements n&#233;cessaires aux conclusions qui s'imposent.



mine de rien, ta plus de place dans une smart


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2007)

*Déconseil du jour* : tenter de se couper les cheveux soi-même...


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2007)

Le concours c'est pas juste pour l'avatar ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Le concours c'est pas juste pour l'avatar ?


 
Une pulsion soudaine, du coup, je me retrouve avec une coupe assez... courte !....


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour* : tenter de se couper les cheveux soi-même...





mado a dit:


> Le concours c'est pas juste pour l'avatar ?





tirhum a dit:


> Une pulsion soudaine, du coup, je me retrouve avec une coupe assez... courte !....




Déconseil du jour : confondre la réalité et la fiction, le réel et le virtuel, le peigne et la tondeuse, raccourcir et faucher


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : confondre la réalité et la fiction, le réel et le virtuel, le peigne et la tondeuse, raccourcir et faucher


Ah, mais maintenant , je suis tranquille pour au moins 6 mois !....


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2007)

Accepter de sa bo&#238;te qu'elle prenne un billet low cost et se retrouver, &#224; 23:00, dans un a&#233;roprt de merde, &#224; 120 kms de son point d'arriv&#233;e, &#224; attendre un bus qui va mettre 2 heures &#224; rejoindre le centre-ville en sachant que demain on doit avoir l'esprit clair pour rencontrer des investisseurs potentiels ! 

On appelle ca : l'efficacit&#233; francaise !  La prochaine fois, je vote chinois !


----------



## fable (15 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour* : tenter de se couper les cheveux soi-même...



Une photo avant, une photo après ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour* : tenter de se couper les cheveux soi-même...


tsss, tsss, tssss, je le fais souvent  et &#231;a donne bien :love: ach&#232;te-toi une tondeuse  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tsss, tsss, tssss, je le fais souvent  et ça donne bien :love: achète-toi une tondeuse  :love:


Ouais, moi aussi...

Sauf que tout les gens qui ne me connaissent pas croient que je suis policier ou militaire.


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2007)

Ce qui est difficile avec la tondeuse, c'est l'arrière et derrière les oreilles  

Déconseil: s'attendre à un bon résultat à la première tentative


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce qui est difficile avec la tondeuse, c'est l'arrière et derrière les oreilles
> 
> Déconseil: s'attendre à un bon résultat à la première tentative


Aussi...

Et déconseil final : vouloir faire le rat et ne pas mettre le prix dans la tondeuse...
(parce que le modèle sans marque connue de chez Carrouf qui te lâche au milieu de la tonte que t'es obligé de courir chez le couiffeur avec une casquette et que tout le monde se fout de ta gueule dans le salon quand tu la retires, ça le fait très moyen...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mai 2007)

je le fais aux ciseaux cela dit  et c'est sympa et pas trop court


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2007)

c'était donc ça...


----------



## Ax6 (15 Mai 2007)

Mon d&#233;conseil du jour :

Relever le d&#233;fi de PonkHead en se disant qu'il y a rien de plus facile... mais en fait, c'est dans la t&#234;te que tout ce fait, il faut garder l'oeil vif, les griffes ac&#233;r&#233;es, et surtout savoir se ridiculiser :rateau:. Gardez votre calme messieurs-dames, les avatars ne se retourneront pas contre vous.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

fable a dit:


> Une photo avant, une photo apr&#232;s ! :rateau:


Pour "avant", c'est trop tard...  
_Pis d'toute fa&#231;on, je n'ai pas d'APN.... _



Modern__Thing a dit:


> tsss, tsss, tssss, je le fais souvent  et &#231;a donne bien :love: ach&#232;te-toi une tondeuse  :love:


Si la tondeuse est en vente avec la "d&#233;monstratrice"....  



Modern__Thing a dit:


> je le fais aux ciseaux cela dit  et c'est sympa et pas trop court


Fais voir !....  

:love:


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2007)

Entre le rasoir et la tondeuse ...  , faut faire attention tirhum  

Surtout va pas couper du bois en foret


----------



## Ax6 (15 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Mon déconseil du jour :
> 
> Relever le défi de PonkHead en se disant qu'il y a rien de plus facile... mais en fait, c'est dans la tête que tout ce fait, il faut garder l'oeil vif, les griffes acérées, et surtout savoir se ridiculiser :rateau:. Gardez votre calme messieurs-dames, les avatars ne se retourneront pas contre vous.


Mais regardez ici






Nouveau déconseil du jour : 

Eviter de poster en pleine discussion d'habitués...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Tu devrais te passer un coup de tondeuse Ax6   

Et moi aussi d'allieurs, mais elle a la manie de "tousser" au milieu de la tonte, et moi de transpirer ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2007)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tu devrais te passer un coup de tondeuse Ax6
> 
> Et moi aussi d'allieurs, mais elle a la manie de "tousser" au milieu de la tonte, et moi de transpirer ...


Tu aimes...
les endroits moites,
les chaleurs torrides
les corps nus sous la tondeuse...
???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu aimes...
> les endroits moites,



Si la chaleur est au Rendez vous.



PonkHead a dit:


> les chaleurs torrides



Si y'a la piscine qui va avec.



PonkHead a dit:


> les corps nus sous la tondeuse...
> ???



:mouais:  les corps poilus sous la tondeuse ... j'ai bon ?


----------



## Ax6 (16 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4267241 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais te passer un coup de tondeuse Ax6
> 
> Et moi aussi d'allieurs, mais elle a la manie de "tousser" au milieu de la tonte, et moi de transpirer ...



j'ai d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233;, mais ma tondeuse est tomb&#233;e en panne d'essence (oui, parce que j'utilise une tondeuse &#224; gazon, c'est plus rapide)

Bon apr&#232;s je garanti pas le r&#233;sultat (perte d'un bout du cr&#226;ne par exemple)
*
Bien d&#233;gag&#233; derri&#232;re les oreilles sioupl&#233;*


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mai 2007)

nan mais pas trop court quand m&#234;me hein


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : se mettre aux jeux d'arcade MacG...
&#231;a bouffe le temps ces trucs l&#224; 
surtout la chasse au latpin


----------



## Ax6 (16 Mai 2007)

déconseil du jour :

Ne pas trouver la touche printscr ou son raccourci...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du jour :

- Se surprendre à regarder attentivement les murs de la salle bain.
- Passer le doigt à un endroit ou ça se voit bien, passque "dis donc, il est bien gris ce mur".

Passer une heure à lessiver l'intégralité desdits murs, parce que vraiment, non, la grosse trace de doigt toute propre en plein milieu du mur, ça se voit trop.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> déconseil du jour :
> 
> Ne pas trouver la touche printscr ou son raccourci...




Ouh pinaise ... Elle est pas jeune, celle ci, je l'ai eue en 98 ou 99 sous la légende "Comment une blonde fait une copie d'écran"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> - Se surprendre à regarder attentivement les murs de la salle bain.
> - Passer le doigt à un endroit ou ça se voit bien, passque "dis donc, il est bien gris ce mur".
> ...


Tu devrais en profiter pour changer la robinetterie.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu devrais en profiter pour changer la robinetterie.



Ah ben non, c'est déjà passé la St Valentin 

_A moins que Mme aie son anniversaire prochainement_


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

Croire qu'on va pouvoir continuer, comme l'an pass&#233;, &#224; d&#233;clarer ses revenus en ligne avec Safari (et bien entendu, impossible de passer le certificat de Safari &#224; Firefox :sick.

:rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (16 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Croire qu'on va pouvoir continuer, comme l'an passé, à déclarer ses revenus en ligne avec Safari (et bien entendu, impossible de passer le certificat de Safari à Firefox :sick.
> 
> :rateau:




Ben j'ai réussi moi


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2007)

Oublier de me souhaiter ma fête, et essayer de me la faire sur les forums !


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mai 2007)

Tiens oui au fait, bonne f&#234;te Pascal septante-sept. 

J'allais oublier.


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oublier de me souhaiter ma fête, et essayer de me la faire sur les forums !



Mon pauvre

Alors comme ça c'est la Saint Pascal ?

_Le petit Pascal se plaisait surtout à réciter le Pater. Quoique pauvre, il trouvait le moyen de faire laumône en donnant une partie de sa nourriture à ceux qui en avaient besoin. Il était le modèle aimé et respecté de tous les bergers de la contrée. Dans un âge si tendre, il connaissait lusage assidu des cilices, des jeûnes, des disciplines sanglantes ; on le voyait marcher pieds nus à travers les ronces et les épines, en expiation de ses péchés. Le maître chez qui ses parents lavaient placé voulait le faire héritier de tous ses biens, mais Pascal ne convoitait que lhéritage de lamour de Dieu et la pauvreté religieuse._

Comme je n'invente rien, la source est à un clic


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Mon pauvre
> 
> Alors comme ça c'est la Saint Pascal ?
> 
> _Il était le modèle aimé et respecté de tous les *bergers* de la contrée._



Alors ça, ce serait étonnant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oublier de me souhaiter ma f&#234;te, et essayer de me la faire sur les forums !



C'est un averto pour demain ?  

  



_Je n'ai jamais compris cette manie de souhaiter les f&#234;tes la veille _


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2007)

Ah tiens, j'ai le m&#234;me d&#233;conseil qu'hier, mais avec les encadrements de fen&#234;tres de tout l'appartement. 


:casse:   


_Oui oui, &#231;a  marche tr&#232;s bien aussi. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, j'ai le même déconseil qu'hier, mais avec les encadrements de fenêtres de tout l'appartement.
> 
> 
> :casse:



Alors, tant pis pour le "hors sujet" ! Un conseil, évite de regarder les portes et les plafonds ces jours ci


----------



## Ax6 (17 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, tant pis pour le "hors sujet" ! Un conseil, &#233;vite de regarder les portes et les plafonds ces jours ci



En gros, ferme les yeux :rateau:

*D&#233;conseil du jour :*

Se r&#233;veiller tard &#224; cause d'une +&#249;&#37;$*`&#163;& de livreuse de M**** qui sonne &#224; la porte et  ne pas regarder par le juda avant d'ouvrir... 

Ah oui, j'oubliai les cale&#231;ons ouvert sur le devant sont d&#233;conseill&#233;s aussi pour dormir 

C'est elle qui aurait d&#251; fermer les yeux ce matin...


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, tant pis pour le "hors sujet" ! Un conseil, évite de regarder les portes et les plafonds ces jours ci



*Déconseil du jour : * aller voir qui était Saint Pascal et féter malgré tout sa fête à P77.

Bonne fête Pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour : * aller voir qui était Saint Pascal et féter malgré tout sa fête à P77.
> 
> Bonne fête Pascal



 Merci ami


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2007)

Et moi je sens le gaz ?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2007)

vivre avec un ****** qui t'empeche la connexion a internet

bon, je reviendra bientot 


:love: a tous


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2007)

Manger 1 ou 2 (moi en principe ca va vite par 2) Fisherman's Friend© Eucalyptus-Menthol, puis tout de suite apres se boire de l'eau bien fraîche qu'on a pris dans le frigo !!!

:rateau: :hosto: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Sacr&#233;e molaire !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2007)

Oublier de jeter immédiatement à la poubelle les journaux d'annonces immob. qui inondent nos boites aux lettres en ce moment... :mouais: :hein: :sleep:


----------



## duracel (18 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du jour: manifester son mécontentement face à un automobilste qui manque de nous renverser à vélo; car en plus d'avoir la frousse de se faire écraser, on se fait submerger par un flot d'insultes. 
Grrr.....


----------



## Melounette (18 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oublier de jeter immédiatement à la poubelle les journaux d'annonces immob. qui inondent nos boites aux lettres en ce moment... :mouais: :hein: :sleep:


Oui bin voilà, tout comme Roberto, tu jètes pas, tu donnes à Tata Mémelle. Wouaaalaaa.



duracel a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: manifester son mécontentement face à un automobilste qui manque de nous renverser à vélo; car en plus d'avoir la frousse de se faire écraser, on se fait submerger par un flot d'insultes.
> Grrr.....


Ca c'est parce que tu portes pas de casque à vélo. Parce que je peux t'assurer qu'après quelques coups de casque B'twin sur le capot en chantant "Parisieeeeens, tête de chieeeens", ça les calme.

Ah bin tiens, déconseil du printemps : Faire 1h30 de vélo par jour en espérant être belle en maillot cet été. Ca fait rien du tout que de faire mal au cucu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

Le dernier v&#233;lo qui m'a grill&#233; un feu sous le nez s'est pris un m&#233;chant coup de latte dans le cul apr&#232;s que j'ai failli me vautrer en scooter parce que ce con, en plus de passer au rouge sans regarder a commencer &#224; gueuler parce que je l'insultais... 

Donc d&#233;conseil du jour, ne pas me griller un feu sous le nez...


----------



## duracel (18 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca c'est parce que tu portes pas de casque &#224; v&#233;lo. Parce que je peux t'assurer qu'apr&#232;s quelques coups de casque B'twin sur le capot en chantant "Parisieeeeens, t&#234;te de chieeeens", &#231;a les calme.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le dernier v&#233;lo qui m'a grill&#233; un feu sous le nez s'est pris un m&#233;chant coup de latte dans le cul apr&#232;s que j'ai failli me vautrer en scooter parce que ce con, en plus de passer au rouge sans regarder a commencer &#224; gueuler parce que je l'insultais...
> 
> Donc d&#233;conseil du jour, ne pas me griller un feu sous le nez...



Je pr&#233;cise en passant que je respecte scurpuleusement le code de la route &#224; v&#233;lo.
Et je vais penser &#224; investir dans un casque, &#224; pointes de pr&#233;ference. 
Le type voulait tourner en venant face &#224; moi, en coupant de virage, et bien s&#251;r, j'&#233;tais dans la portin de virage coup&#233;e.


----------



## Melounette (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le dernier v&#233;lo qui m'a grill&#233; un feu sous le nez s'est pris un m&#233;chant coup de latte dans le cul apr&#232;s que j'ai failli me vautrer en scooter parce que ce con, en plus de passer au rouge sans regarder a commencer &#224; gueuler parce que je l'insultais...
> 
> Donc d&#233;conseil du jour, ne pas me griller un feu sous le nez...


Quand je dis que &#231;a fait mal au cucu de faire du v&#233;lo.:rateau:
Oui bin y a des cons partout, et si on parlait des scooters qui roulent en sens inverse sur les pistes cyclables et qui te gueulent dessus parce que tu leur laisse pas la place pour passer, qui te font des queues de poisson, qui grillent tous les feux, qui te foutent des coups de latte par derri&#232;re pour qu'il puisse passer devant toi. mmmh ? 
Donc d&#233;conseil du jour : &#234;tre un scooter entre P&#232;re Lachaise et Porte de la Villette apr&#232;s 23h30. Parce que y a distribution gratos de coups de casque. Et j'ai des pompes de s&#233;cu coqu&#233;es aussi. A bon entendeur.

Edit : Ouais voil&#224;, nous avec Duracell, on fait tout comme il faut. Alors, hein, faut pas d&#233;conner m&#233;m&#233;.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> ...Faire 1h30 de vélo par jour en espérant être belle en maillot cet été. Ca fait rien du tout que de faire mal au cucu.



Ha oui, la fameuse excuse du vélo...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2007)

Mets une selle, &#231;a change la vie.

:rose:



:casse:


----------



## Tarul (18 Mai 2007)

Marrant ce fil et voici ma contribution.  

Mon d&#233;conseil du jour : 

Uriner sur une ps2 branch&#233;e ou encore sur une grille &#233;lectrifi&#233;e(voire la video en commantaire):
http://www.inpactvirtuel.com/news/18015-pipi-ps2-electrocution-jus-urine.htm

Sont fous(pour rester polis) ces am&#233;ricains.


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mets une selle, ça change la vie.
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...


Hin hin hin, j'aurais dû m'y attendre.:rateau: J'ai une selle royale moi môssieur, avec gel anti-échauffement. En plus, tu l'as vue, t'as aucune excuse, ça va saigner.

Déconseil du jour : Ne jamais faire un pogo sur un banc, en son extrémité alors qu'il n'y a personne à l'autre extrémité pour faire contrepoids. Jamais.:casse:


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2007)

Bin un pogo pour moi, c'est un peu un mélange entre ça ==>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et pis un peu ça ==>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le métro aux heures de pointe la veille de noël. non ? M'enfin bon toute seule, forcément ça donne rien.:rateau:
Je voulais juste me défouler, quand le banc du décor du parc m'a tendu les bras, j'ai sauté et ..bah je me suis retrouvée dans l'armoire du décor de la chambre, le banc les 4 fers en l'air.J'ai rien compris.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Je voulais juste me d&#233;fouler, quand le banc du d&#233;cor du parc m'a tendu les bras, j'ai saut&#233; et ..bah je me suis retrouv&#233;e dans l'armoire du d&#233;cor de la chambre, le banc les 4 fers en l'air.J'ai rien compris.



*&#199;a tombe bien*
nous non plus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Si si, c'est simple, relisez lentement._
> :rose:





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'crois bien que &#231;a cause du pass&#233; et de l'avenir, mais bon...
> :hein:
> :rateau:



D&#233;conseil du soir : oublier son petit roberto, illustr&#233; de chemises &#224; fleurs, &#224; usage du posteur lambda


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du soir, enfin du jour, enfin ça dépend au niveau du décalage horaire :*
> Raconter sa vie, laborieusement parce que c'est de l'anglais, ou du moins ça y ressemble, à un ami en Californie.
> Faut faire gaffe, parce qu'il se peut qu'il vous réponde des trucs que c'est pire que si y répondait pas,_ genre la citation du philosophe chinois, mais en américain :
> _
> ...



J'aurais traduit ça par "le présent est le passé de son devenir" ou bien "ce qui est est le passé de ce qui sera", selon quon aime les traductions plus ou moins littérales.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

déconseil du matin:
lire les derniers posts en cherchant à comprendre:mouais: 


:love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2007)

J'allais le dire.  

Déconseil du WE : Croire ce que dit la météo le vendredi, et repousser la tonte du jardin au dimanche. :mouais: 

Cherche tenue de scaphandrier et tondeuse subaquatique pour jardinier amateur crédule


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bien bien bien.
> 
> Et pour ne pas le décevoir, je rajouterai peut-être un truc en français style :
> "L'ordre et la connexion des idées est le même que l'ordre et la connexion des choses.
> ...



Déconseil du jour : ne pas faire vérifier son parallèlisme, surtout quand il s'agit de celui des attributs

:love::love::love:


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : essayer de se persuader qu'on ne comprend rien parce qu'on est dimanche matin&#8230; c'est peine perdue.


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aurais traduit &#231;a par "le pr&#233;sent est le pass&#233; de son devenir" ou bien "ce qui est est le pass&#233; de ce qui sera", selon quon aime les traductions plus ou moins litt&#233;rales.



ET moi par &#231;a plutot :

&#20160;&#40636;&#26159;&#26159;,&#20160;&#40636;&#25033;&#30001;

ou si vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez le chinois simplifi&#233;, on pourrait dire :

&#20160;&#20040;&#26159;&#26159;,&#20160;&#20040;&#24212;&#30001;


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> J'allais le dire.
> 
> D&#233;conseil du WE : Croire ce que dit la m&#233;t&#233;o le vendredi, et repousser la tonte du jardin au dimanche. :mouais:



Tu pouvais pas le donner plus t&#244;t, ton d&#233;conseil, nan ? 



Romuald a dit:


> Cherche tenue de scaphandrier et tondeuse subaquatique pour jardinier amateur cr&#233;dule



Mettez en deux ! :sick:

  



MortyBlake a dit:


> ET moi par &#231;a plutot :
> 
> ????,????
> 
> ...



Pffttt c'que tu peux chinoiser, toi alors ! 

:love:  


Mais dis le, si je me suis plant&#233; dans la traduction ! il y a peu de chances que mon anglais parvienne &#224; la cheville du tien ! :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> ET moi par ça plutot :
> 
> ????,????
> 
> ...



Et en plutonien du sud ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

archegoplug schlumodiseke

ou dans le sud

arkecopluk chlubobizaik

 

voila, n'hésites pas marraine, quand je peux aider.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du matin: lire le fil "Répondez ici..." au bureau... 


Déconseil du weekend: Aller à un mariage dont le DJ est foireux (on a même eu droit à la danse des canards...:afraid: :hosto: :modo: )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Le croire quand, après manger, il dit qu'on va juste s'allonger cinq minutes. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : ne pas faire vérifier son parallèlisme, surtout quand il s'agit de celui des attributs
> 
> :love::love::love:



en quoi tu as besoin d'avoir tes attributs parallèles? Tout le monde sait qu'ils sont asymétriques...


----------



## Nexka (21 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le croire quand, après manger, il dit qu'on va juste s'allonger cinq minutes. :love:



Ca veut dire qu'un nouveau petit Jésus est en route?? :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ca veut dire qu'un nouveau petit Jésus est en route?? :love: :love:


Euh Comment dire ? Quelqu'un pour lui expliquer ? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh Comment dire ? Quelqu'un pour lui expliquer ? :love:



Disons que la polénisation des fleurs, ça marche pas avec les bourdons...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le croire quand, après manger, il dit qu'on va juste s'allonger cinq minutes. :love:



Il y a un sujet pour lequel je n'ai aucun doute sur ton absence de naïveté, celui concernant....



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Disons que la polénisation des fleurs, ça marche pas avec les bourdons...



...le vol des bourdons...  :love:


Bzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Nexka (21 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Disons que la polénisation des fleurs, ça marche pas avec les bourdons...



Oui enfin lui c'est pas n'importe quel bourdon, c'est dieu quand même!  

Dans 2000 ans, dans toutes les églises on récitera le "Je vous salut Mario" :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le croire quand, après manger, il dit qu'on va juste s'allonger cinq minutes. :love:



Tiens moi aussi je lui dis ça. Le problème c'est qu'il me croit. Justement.  

 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bien bien bien.
> 
> Et pour ne pas le décevoir, je rajouterai peut-être un truc en français style :
> "L'ordre et la connexion des idées est le même que l'ordre et la connexion des choses.
> ...





CouleurSud a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : ne pas faire vérifier son parallèlisme, surtout quand il s'agit de celui des attributs
> 
> :love::love::love:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> en quoi tu as besoin d'avoir tes attributs parallèles? Tout le monde sait qu'ils sont asymétriques...



Relis bien tout, Fab

(Baruch)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

C'est par un beau dimanche après midi que quatre compères et moi même décidions de faire une pétanque au bord de la rivière dans un terrain balisé pour et assez défoncé. Cela faisait plusieurs fois que mes compères faisaient fi de la pancarte "Propriété Privé, gnagnagna".

Les deux chiens baquaient, nous commencions la revanche quand deux hommes dans une voiture s'arrêtent et le moins gros demande sans autre forme de procès : 

- Vous avez la carte ?
Regards 
- Vous avez pas le droit d'être ici c'est une propriété privé, cette fois je note vos plaques d'immatriculation et la prochaine fois que je vous vois ici c'est PV.
- Mais ... ça  appartient pas au ciment Lafarge - dit un pote qui ose dire quelque chose.
- Lafarge c'est en face - en effet, l'usine est en face ... C'est une propriété privé c'est comme si on venait dans votre jardin. Même le chemin vous avez pas le droit de l'emprunter. 

Purée par rigolo les mecs, ben on comprend l'endroit est vachement bien ils doivent sûrement courir après les jeunes qui font des feux et laissent leurs ordures (est ce qu'ils font des rondes la nuit ?) en tout cas y'en a ils savent quoi faire de leur dimanche ... 

Mais ils ont du attendre quand même dix minutes le temps qu'on appelle les chiens 

Déconseil : faire fi des panneaux surtout dans le Beaujolais


----------



## Melounette (21 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ca veut dire qu'un nouveau petit Jésus est en route?? :love: :love:





DocEvil a dit:


> Euh Comment dire ? Quelqu'un pour lui expliquer ? :love:



Je crois qu'elle avait compris les gars. Mais vu que tu te faisais passer pour Dieu...faire tac tac...Jésus tout ça....Elle voulait p'têt postuler pour le poste de Gabriel. Qui sait ? Et puis dois-je te rappeler que Jésus est issu de l'immaculée conception ?(Que d'ailleurs elle est bien bonne celle-là, le nombre de femmes infidèles qui ont dû tenter le coup après, mouhahahaaa)



Fab'Fab a dit:


> en quoi tu as besoin d'avoir tes attributs parallèles? Tout le monde sait qu'ils sont asymétriques...


Fais voir.:love:



CouleurSud a dit:


> Relis bien tout, Fab
> 
> (Baruch)


Je crois qu'il a compris et qu'il voulait juste faire le malin.
Enfin le malin....
J'me comprends.

Déconseil du jour : Faire de l'humour sur Macgé. Ca prend plus apparemment. Puisqu'on vous a dit que c'était sérieux, rhhooo. ttttt


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Je crois qu'elle avait compris les gars.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ben ça.


----------



## Nexka (21 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du jour: Amener son chat au square. :affraid:

Oui bon vous me direz que c'est évident... Mais d'habitude ça se passe bien. Je m'allonge dans l'herbe faire ma sieste, et elle poursuit les écureuils. Seul désagrément, de temps en temps elle attend bien que je m'endorme,  prend son élan sur 20m et me saute sur le bide.... 
Mais aujourd'hui un monsieur faisait aussi sa sieste pas loin de moi.... Et elle a confondu... C'est sur son bide à lui qu'elle a sautée. La tête du gars qui se fait réveiller par un chat fou au milieu d'un square   
Là moi je me met à siffloter l'air de rien en mordant mes joues pour pas rire... Mais cet abruti de chat en se rendant compte de son erreur est venue se blottir contre moi toute penaude... 
"Désolée monsieur :rose: ... "


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2007)

Utiliser PAYPAL pour faire un paiement aux USA puis l'annuler dans les 24h alors que rien ne s'est encore pass&#233;... du coup j'ai perdu 44 $ sur 475 quand m&#234;me, et ni le fournisseur ni PAYPAL ne sont &#233;videmment coupables... en attendant 237 F (oui &#231;a parle plus en franc  ) pour que dalle, &#231;a me fait tr&#232;s mal au cul... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2007)

avoir ça comme son lors de la réception d'un SMS, ce retrouver dans une station de métro ou il n'y a qu'une quinzaine de personnes, peu de bruit, et recevoir un sms ... tout le monde vous regarde :rateau:


----------



## Bjeko (21 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: Amener son chat au square. :affraid:
> 
> Oui bon vous me direz que c'est évident... Mais d'habitude ça se passe bien. Je m'allonge dans l'herbe faire ma sieste, et elle poursuit les écureuils. Seul désagrément, de temps en temps elle attend bien que je m'endorme,  prend son élan sur 20m et me saute sur le bide....
> Mais aujourd'hui un monsieur faisait aussi sa sieste pas loin de moi.... Et elle a confondu... C'est sur son bide à lui qu'elle a sautée. La tête du gars qui se fait réveiller par un chat fou au milieu d'un square
> ...



Excuse-moi Nexka, mais ton chat, c' est bien une femelle, non ?
Parce que "La tête du gars qui se fait réveiller par une chatte folle au milieu d'un square", personnellement je trouve ça plus parlant :rateau:


----------



## mademoisellecha (22 Mai 2007)

je déconseille de tenter, quand on a un chat, l'équilibre mortel du *port du bol de céréales+bouteille de lait+rab de corn flakes+bouquins+portable* avec seulement *deux mains*  pour tout transporter de la cuisine à la chambre sous prétexte qu'on a la flemme de faire deux voyages et que _alleeeez, ça va pas tomber, c'est même pas lourd - humpf - ah quand même. 

_parce que le trajet aurait pu se faire sans encombre avec un peu de maîtrise, mais c'est là que le chat intervient avec sa manie de toujours quémander de la bouffe; et, je ne sais pas pourquoi, dans le cerveau du chat ce genre de demandes s'accompagne d'un slalom franchement sournois dans mes jambes.
afin d'éviter de marcher sur ledit chat je marche un peu n'importe comment, perd l'équilibre et c'est ainsi que, une fois arrivée à destination, je retrouve mon sony ericsson baignant parmi les cheerios.

et _por fin_, c'est le chat qui a la tête dans le bol, et c'est moi qui ai faim.. :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2007)

On ne le dira jamais assez : "les chats, c'est rien que des branleurs..."  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> avoir ça comme son lors de la réception d'un SMS, ce retrouver dans une station de métro ou il n'y a qu'une quinzaine de personnes, peu de bruit, et recevoir un sms ... tout le monde vous regarde :rateau:




Ca me rappelle un truc: un collègue de bureau avait posé à mon insu sur mon téléphone une sonnerie très distinguée où une voix disait:
"- tu décroches ou j't'******"
Ce à quoi une seconde voix répondait:
"- je décroche pas! je décroche pas!"

Moi qui laisse mon téléphone sur vibreur, il m'a fallu une quinzaine de secondes pour réaliser que c'était mon téléphone qui sonnait alors que je réupérais ma voiture chez le garagiste...  :rateau: 

D'où ce déconseil téléphonique: laisser traîner son téléphone au bureau...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> On ne le dira jamais assez : "les chats, c'est rien que des branleurs..."  :hein:



C'&#233;tait un communiqu&#233; du C.C.C, le comit&#233; cotre les chats


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un truc: un collègue de bureau avait posé à mon insu sur mon téléphone une sonnerie très distinguée où une voix disait:
> "- tu décroches ou j't'******"
> Ce à quoi une seconde voix répondait:
> "- je décroche pas! je décroche pas!"
> ...



c'est pas un déconseil, c'est un grand moment de solitude.

Variante: un collègue avait mis en sonnerie une phrase des "têtes à claques" : hey mon ami, t'aime ça les patates... (le tout avec un accent quebecois pas possible).
Réunion de projet chez un client... 12 personnes dans la salle... et le téléphone sonne...

HEY MON AMI, T'AIMES ça les patates?

Inutile de dire que la réunion a pris une tournure pour le moins innatendue.


----------



## Melounette (22 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un truc: un collègue de bureau avait posé à mon insu sur mon téléphone une sonnerie très distinguée où une voix disait:
> "- tu décroches ou j't'******"
> Ce à quoi une seconde voix répondait:
> "- je décroche pas! je décroche pas!"
> ...



C'était celle-là ?


----------



## fredintosh (22 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> C'était celle-là ?



Déconseil du jour : ne pas être seul et cliquer sur ce lien avec le niveau audio du MacBook à fond. :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2007)

voila.

Merci.


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2007)

*Déconseil de la nuit:*​
Me faire une blague téléphonique à une du matin, sans avoir vérifié au préalable que son numéro est masqué.

(voix d'ado prépubère)
- Vous avez commandé une pizza ? (rire sous cape)

(Moi, passablement navré)

- Oui, et comme j'ai ton numéro sous les yeux, je vais retrouver ton adresse, et je vais passer la chercher moi même, garenne ! :rateau: :casse:

- bip.... bip.... bip


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> *Déconseil de la nuit:*​
> Me faire une blague téléphonique à une du matin, sans avoir vérifié au préalable que son numéro est masqué.
> 
> (voix d'ado prépubère)
> ...



Donne nous le numéro en question... qu'on lui en commande quelques unes... très tôt le matin de préférence...  :sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2007)

Te donnes pas cette peine , j'ai fait un rapport au gouvernement d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2007)

manger des clous :rose:


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> manger des clous :rose:



prendre ses vacances à Salò...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> prendre ses vacances à Salò...



Celui là, je l'aurais fait, il y aurait encore eu des critiques


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2007)

_J'ai rien compris... J'ai rien compris..._


EDIT : Ah ouai Pasolini, je le savais  Je me souviens pas de la sc&#232;ne des clous d'ailleurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _J'ai rien compris... J'ai rien compris..._



Salonique


----------



## Melounette (25 Mai 2007)

Faire des commentaires à la con dans les flickr des mecs franchement pas clairs, clairs qui font des photos de leur p'tit zizi tout machouillé, tout frippé, tout pas beau et qui appelle ça "Nude's art".

N.B. : ma boite flickr est pleine ne m'envoyez plus de messages là-bas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Monique a dit:
			
		

> Faire des commentaires à la con dans les flickr des mecs franchement pas clairs, clairs qui font des photos de leur p'tit zizi tout machouillé, tout frippé, tout pas beau et qui appelle ça "Nude's art".



Monique voyons 

Déconseil : partir ramasser des cerises en schlapettes et petit Tshirt alors que les cerisiers n'ont pas été taillés depuis au moins 7 ans et se débattrent avec des lianes de ronces :mouais: et se prendre la pluie :mouais:

Et puis manger les cerises et oublier comme chaque année les effets secondaires  

Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises
Et gai rossignol et merle moqueur
Seront tous en fête
Les belles auront la folie en tête
Et les amoureux du soleil au cur
Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises
Sifflera bien mieux le merle moqueur

Mais il est bien court le temps des cerises
Où l'on s'en va deux cueillir en rêvant
Des pendants d'oreilles
Cerises d'amour aux robes pareilles
Tombant sous la feuille en gouttes de sang
Mais il est bien court le temps des cerises
Pendants de corail qu'on cueille en rêvant

Quand vous en serez au temps des cerises
Si vous avez peur des chagrins d'amour
Evitez les belles
Moi qui ne crains pas les peines cruelles
Je ne vivrai pas sans souffrir un jour
Quand vous en serez au temps des cerises
Vous aurez aussi des peines d'amour

J'aimerai toujours le temps des cerises
C'est de ce temps-là que je garde au cur
Une plaie ouverte
Et Dame Fortune, en m'étant offerte
Ne saura jamais calmer ma douleur
J'aimerai toujours le temps des cerises
Et le souvenir que je garde au cur
 

_Un refrain a été rajouté pendant la Commune :_
Quand il reviendra le temps des cerises
Pandores idiots, magistrats moqueurs
Seront tous en fête
Les bourgeois auront la folie en tête
A l´ombre seront poètes chanteurs
Mais quand reviendra le temps des cerises
Siffleront bien haut chassepots vengeurs


----------



## Chang (25 Mai 2007)

Allez diner dehors par 35 degres dans une rue sans vent, et de surcroit commander un plat epice ... a la moitie du repas, meme la biere passe plus ... 

 >>> on se rentre se secher la peau sous le ventilo en attendant de retenter une sortie ... 

Les pays chauds c'est sympa, mais quand ya 90% d'humidite, chaque debut d'ete c'est dur de se rehabituer


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2007)

Flinguer une application en cours d'install sur le Mac pro(fessionnel) d'un coll&#232;gue, en pensant &#224; tout le boulot qu'il vous reste &#224; faire, ...

Il a faillit tout perdre. S'est battu jusqu'&#224; trois heure du mat. Jusqu'&#224; ce que je lui conseille de reinstaller OSX sans reformater.

D&#233;conseil II : " Rendre service" aux Macs des autres sur le lieu de travail.


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mai 2007)

Accepter d'aller travailler un jour,_où d'habitude, non, on reste à la maison tranquille_, parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de monde et se retrouver dans une M absolue :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Accepter d'aller travailler un jour,_o&#249; d'habitude, non, on reste &#224; la maison tranquille_, parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de monde et se retrouver dans une M absolue :mouais:



Ah j'ai bien aim&#233; Clerks aussi. Le I et le II.

[phone rings and Dante falles out of a closet] Hello. What? No I don't work today, I'm playing hockey at two.


----------



## Nexka (26 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du jour: Etre gentil homme avec une Québécoise. 

L'autre jour je vous racontais qu'on ne doit pas dire mademoiselle ou tenir galamment la porte à une femme ici au Québec... Et ben j'ai trouvé pourquoi!!!! :love:

Voici un extrait d'un manuel scolaire de 1960 du Québec. Où on expliquait aux jeunes Québécoises comment être une bonne femme au foyer. 
Après ça, vers la fin des années 60, elles ont fait leur révolution, et aujourd'hui elles tiennent dur comme faire à leur statut d'égal de l'homme, même si des fois c'est dans l'extrême inverse 

Je vous laisse lire, je précise, ce n'est pas un fake :affraid: 

FAITES EN SORTE QUE LE DINER SOIT PRÊT Préparez les choses à lavance, le soir précédent sil le faut, afin quun délicieux repas lattende à son retour du travail. Cest une façon de lui faire savoir que vous avez pensé à lui et vous souciez de ses besoins. La plupart des hommes ont faim lorsquils rentrent à la maison et la perspective dun bon repas (particulièrement leur plat favori) fait partie de la nécessaire chaleur dun accueil.

SOYEZ PRÊTE, prenez 15 minutes pour vous reposer afin dêtre détendue lorsquil rentre. Retouchez votre maquillage, mettez un ruban dans vos cheveux et soyez fraîche et avenante. Il a passé la journée en compagnie de gens surchargés de soucis et de travail. Soyez enjouée et un peu plus intéressante que ces derniers. Sa dure journée a besoin dêtre égayée et cest un de vos devoirs de faire en sorte quelle le soit.

RANGEZ LE DÉSORDRE faites un dernier tour des principales pièces de la maison juste avant que votre mari ne rentre. Rassemblez les livres scolaires, les jouets, les papiers, etc., et passez ensuite un coup de chiffon à poussière sur les tables.

PENDANT LES MOIS LES PLUS FROIDS DE LANNÉE il vous faudra préparer et allumer un feu dans la cheminée auprès duquel il puisse se détendre. Votre mari aura le sentiment davoir atteint un havre de repos et dordre et cela vous rendra également heureuse. En définitive, veillez à son confort vous procurera une immense satisfaction personnelle.

RÉDUISEZ TOUS LES BRUITS AU MINIMUM, au moment de son arrivée, éliminez tout bruit de machine à laver, séchoir à linge ou aspirateur. Essayez dencourager les enfants à être calmes. Soyez heureuse de le voir. Accueillez-le avec un chaleureux sourire et montrez de la sincérité dans votre désir de lui plaire.

ÉCOUTEZ-LE, il se peut que vous ayez une douzaine de choses importantes à lui dire, mais son arrivée à la maison nest pas le moment opportun. Laissez-le parler dabord, souvenez-vous que ses sujets de conversation sont plus importants que les vôtres. Faites en sorte que la soirée lui appartienne

NE VOUS PLAIGNEZ JAMAIS SIL RENTRE TARD À LA MAISON, ou sort pour dîner ou pour aller dans dautres lieux de divertissement sans vous. Au contraire, essayez de faire en sorte que votre foyer soit un havre de paix, dordre et de tranquillité où votre mari puisse détendre son corps et son esprit.

NE LACCUEILLEZ PAS AVEC VOS PLAINTES ET VOS PROBLÈMES ne vous plaignez pas sil est en retard à la maison pour le dîner ou même sil reste dehors toute la nuit. Considérez cela comme mineur comparé à ce quil a pu endurer pendant la journée. Installez-le confortablement. Proposez-lui de se détendre dans une chaise confortable ou daller sétendre dans la chambre à coucher. Préparez-lui une boisson fraîche ou chaude. Arrangez loreiller et proposez-lui denlever ses chaussures. Parlez dune voix douce, apaisante et plaisante. Ne lui posez pas de questions sur ce quil a fait et ne remettez jamais en cause son jugement ou son intégrité. Souvenez-vous quil est maître du foyer et quen tant que tel, il exercera toujours sa volonté avec justice et honnêteté.

LORSQUIL A FINI DE DÎNER, DÉBARASSEZ LA TABLE ET FAITES RAPIDEMENT LA VAISSELLE si votre mari se propose de vous aider, déclinez son offre car il risquerait de se sentir obligé de la répéter par la suite et après une longue journée de labeur, il na nul besoin de travail supplémentaire. Encouragez votre mari à se livrer à ses passe-temps favoris et à se consacrer à ses centres dintérêt et montrez-vous intéressée sans toutefois donner limpression dempiéter sur son domaine. Si vous-même avez des petits passe-temps, faites en sorte de ne pas lennuyer en lui en parlant, car les centres dintérêt des femmes sont souvent assez insignifiants comparés à ceux des hommes.

À LA FIN DE LA SOIRÉE rangez la maison afin quelle soit prête pour le lendemain matin et pensez à préparer son petit déjeuner à lavance. Le petit déjeuner de votre mari est essentiel sil doit faire face au monde extérieur de manière positive. Une fois que vous vous être tous les deux retirés dans la chambre à coucher, préparez-vous à vous mettre au lit aussi promptement que posssible.

BIEN QUE LHYGIÈNE FÉMININE, soit dune grande importance, votre mari fatigué ne saurait faire la queue devant la salle de bain, comme il aurait à la faire pour prendre son bain. Cependant, assurez-vous dêtre à votre meilleur avantage en allant vous coucher. Essayez davoir une apparence qui soit avenant sans être aguicheuse. Si vous devez vous appliquer de la crème pour le visage ou mettre des bigoudis, attendez son sommeil, car cela pourrait le choquer de sendormir devant un tel spectacle.

EN CE QUI CONCERNE LES RELATIONS INTIMES AVEC VOTRE MARI, il est important de vous rappeler vos vux de mariage et en particulier votre obligation de lui obéir. Sil estime quil a besoin de dormir immédiatement, quil en soit ainsi. En toute chose, soyez guidée par les désirs de votre mari et ne faites en aucune façon pression sur lui pour provoquer ou stimuler une relation intime.

SI VOTRE MARI SUGGÈRE LACCOUPLEMENT, acceptez alors avec humilité tout en gardant à lesprit que le plaisir dun homme est plus important que celui dune femme. Lorsquil atteint lorgasme, un petit gémissement de votre part lencouragera et sera tout à fait suffisant pour indiquer tout forme de plaisir que vous ayez pu avoir.

SI VOTRE MARI SUGGÈRE UNE PRATIQUE MOINS COURANTE, montrez-vous obéissante et résignée, mais indiquez votre éventuel manque denthousiasme en gardant le silence. Il est probable que votre mari sendormira alors rapidement; ajustez vos vêtements, rafraîchissez-vous et appliquez votre crème de nuit et vos produits de soin pour les cheveux.

VOUS POUVEZ ALORS REMONTER LE RÉVEIL, afin dêtre debout peu de temps avant lui le matin. Cela vous permettra de tenir sa tasse de café à sa disposition lorsquil se réveillera.


----------



## arcank (26 Mai 2007)

:afraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mai 2007)

*Les temps ont changé*
malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Je me rend compte que ma m&#232;re et ma grand m&#232;re faisaient d&#233;j&#224; tout &#231;a (pour l'intimit&#233; je sais pas), c'est des gestes quotidiens pleins de bons sens (&#224; condition que les deux sexes soient vis&#233;s) et elles l'ont tellement r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es devant moi que j'ai l'impression d'avoir quelques reflexes ...

Du bon sens orient&#233;.


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Mai 2007)

vous avez le droit d'indiquer votre evnentuel manque d'enthousiasme en gardant le silence


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4278622 a dit:
			
		

> Je me rend compte que ma m&#232;re et ma grand m&#232;re faisaient d&#233;j&#224; tout &#231;a (pour l'intimit&#233; je sais pas), c'est des gestes quotidiens pleins de bons sens (&#224; condition que les deux sexes soient vis&#233;s) et elles l'ont tellement r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es devant moi que j'ai l'impression d'avoir quelques reflexes ...
> 
> Du bon sens orient&#233;.




:love: Veux tu m'&#233;pouser? Je te donnerai des perles de pluies et tout &#231;a. Enfin, t'oublieras pas le caf&#233;, hein? Dis?






le fleuriste &#233;tait  ferm&#233;!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Je vous laisse lire, je précise, ce n'est pas un fake :affraid:
> 
> FAITES EN SORTE QUE LE DINER SOIT PRÊT Préparez ....RANGEZ LE DÉSORDRE faites un dernier tour des principales pièces de la maison juste avant que votre mari ne rentre. Rassemblez les livres scolaires, les jouets, les papiers, etc., et passez ensuite un coup de chiffon à poussière sur les tables.
> 
> ...



En fait, c'est rien que du bon sens tout çà


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Je vous laisse lire, je pr&#233;cise, ce n'est pas un fake :affraid:



Non, je confirme, &#231;a n'est pas un fake, mais les canadiens l'ont pomp&#233;s sur un manuel fran&#231;ais ou belge, je ne sais plus, &#224; l'usage "d'une bonne ma&#238;tresse de maison" qui doit dater de 1954 ou 1955. J'ai vu passer, je ne sais o&#249; (sur MacGe, si &#231;a se trouve) un scan du document original !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Les temps ont changé*
> malheureusement.



Il est visible que tu as, au moins, déjà mis ta tête sous ton bras. C'est un bon début


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mai 2007)

Passer un coup de fil à un collègue retardataire, pour lui dire que merde bo..el sale nioube qu'est ce que tu fous on va pas t'attendre pendant une heure, pour bouffer, lui passer toute l'assistance pour qu'elle continue sur le même ton (pour plaisanter cela bas de soie).

Et se rendre en compte enfin que si le prénom de l'interlocuteur est le bon, le nom de famille lui, appartient à un client.

ahah, french plaizantérie, humour tout ça. Snif.


----------



## arcank (26 Mai 2007)

Plus &#231;a va, plus je comprends ton avatar !


----------



## Lastrada (26 Mai 2007)

Non, &#231;a c'est en essayant d'ouvrir une bo&#238;te de thon 

(je me suis embrouill&#233; avec le videur)


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Bidouiller son mac mini neuf d'une semaine alors qu'il est 00h30 et qu'on a une bouteille de vin et + dans la tronche (ok &#231;a faisait 3h, j'avais l'impression d'&#234;tre "clean" mais j'&#233;tais fatigu&#233;, trop confiant quoi), n'importe quoi, il est pas mort je me demande encore comment... :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Chang (26 Mai 2007)

> Non, &#231;a c'est en essayant d'ouvrir une bo&#238;te de thon



La fameuse boite de ravioli qui tranche le doigt quand on la compresse ... juste au retour d'une semaine de vacances ... ca fout bien en l'air la soiree de recup' ... =)


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2007)

faire la f&#234;te jusqu'&#224; point d'heure, collectionner les verres vides (hips !), pour finalement se souvenir qu'on a promis d'&#234;tre frais &#224; 9 h tapantes pour le d&#233;m&#233;nagement.


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: Etre gentil homme avec une Québécoise.
> 
> L'autre jour je vous racontais qu'on ne doit pas dire mademoiselle ou tenir galamment la porte à une femme ici au Québec... Et ben j'ai trouvé pourquoi!!!! :love:
> 
> ...


cool, voilà un pays acceuillant où emigrer.  :love: :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2007)

Attention. Si vous continuez, elle va revenir :

"_En 1967, Valerie Solanas écrit et publia à son compte le texte qui devait la rendre célèbre, un appel à lutte violente contre les hommes et à la libération des femmes intitulé le SCUM Manifesto. SCUM étant généralement interprété comme l'acronyme de "__Society for Cutting Up Men" (association pour mettre les hommes en pièces), bien que la signification de l'acronyme ne figurât point dans le texte même. Certains prétendent même que Solanas n'ait jamais voulu donner à SCUM autre chose que le mot __scum (crasse, racaille). La signification de __cut up est elle-même discutée, certains le prenant au sens littéral de __mettre en morceaux, et d'autres en extrapolant le sens à __émasculer. Un certain nombre de militantes féministes adoptèrent le manifeste de Solanas dans lequel elle voyaient, en dépit de ses excès, une source de réflexion et un appel à la révolte_" (source Wikipedia)


----------



## Nexka (27 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> cool, voilà un pays acceuillant où emigrer.  :love: :rateau:



Oh oui vient!! :love: :love: Ya plein de grandes riviéres sauvages où tu pourras nager


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oh oui vient!! :love: :love: Ya plein de grandes riviéres sauvages où tu pourras nager


vendu, mais seulement si je je peux t'appeler mademoiselle et te tenir la porte. :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oh oui vient!! :love: :love: Ya plein de grandes riviéres sauvages où tu pourras nager



et il fait tellement froid l'hivers  qu'il finira vite comme un bâtonnet  pané :rateau:


----------



## Bjeko (27 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> La fameuse boite de ravioli qui tranche le doigt quand on la compresse ... juste au retour d'une semaine de vacances ... ca fout bien en l'air la soiree de recup' ... =)



Oui, mais c' est mérité : mettre des ravioli en boite c' est une hérésie, et en manger en est une autre... je comprends qu' ils se vengent !


----------



## Chang (28 Mai 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Oui, mais c' est mérité : mettre des ravioli en boite c' est une hérésie, et en manger en est une autre... je comprends qu' ils se vengent !



Oah l'aut' eh !!! T'as jamais mange de raviolis quand tu etais etudiant ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et il fait tellement froid l'hivers  qu'il finira vite comme un bâtonnet  pané :rateau:




ben oui, mais si il est pané, il est pas mort... 







Je suis déjà loin...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2007)

Il &#233;tait bien ton week-end chez pascall77 ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

Merde, démasqué!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)




----------



## Bjeko (28 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Oah l'aut' eh !!! T'as jamais mange de raviolis quand tu etais etudiant ????



Non mais j' ai eu affaire &#224; une boite de ravio quand j' &#233;tais &#224; l' arm&#233;e (dans une des terribles "rations de combat"), mais j' ai r&#233;ussi &#224; la refourguer contre un couscous ou un cassoulet, pas terribles non plus mais qui supportent moins mal l' emboitage que les pauvres ravioles...

*soupir* Ah, les ravioli de ma grand-m&#232;re, pr&#233;par&#233;s amoureusement toute la matin&#233;e sur le grand plateau tout enfarin&#233;, d&#233;s qu' elle tournait le dos j' en piquais un pour l' avaler tout cru, miam !


----------



## Nexka (29 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ben oui, mais si il est pané, il est pas mort...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déconseil du jour: Demander à ma cousine de faire l'interpréte. :affraid:

Ma cousine une fois a essayé de traduire poisson pané à un Anglais  "Mais si c'est un fish not born!! Fish not born!!" :rateau: 
A la tête de l'Anglais j'ai trés bien compris qu'il se disait "Jesus, what's the ****ing hell is she talking about!!!"  Comme quoi pas besoin d'être bilingue


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: Laisser son iBook au-dessus du Micro-ondes pour chauffer des nuggets et avoir un beau Kernel Panic...  

Je sais pas si ca y fait grand chose (normalement c'est cens&#233; &#234;tre isol&#233 mais j'me suis tap&#233; un 'tit flip quand meme 


La connerie n'a plus de limites


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: Laisser son iBook au-dessus du Micro-ondes pour chauffer des nuggets et avoir un beau Kernel Panic...
> 
> Je sais pas si ca y fait grand chose (normalement c'est censé être isolé) mais j'me suis tapé un 'tit flip quand meme
> 
> ...


File te coucher !


----------



## tbr (29 Mai 2007)

Vouloir obtenir raison avec des gens obtus.


au revoir monsieur&#8230;


----------



## Bjeko (29 Mai 2007)

... surtout si on est pressé


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mai 2007)

_Déconseil de cette nuit :_

Rêver, 
bidouiller des photos, 
rêver encore, 
_se dire qu'il fait un peu chaud dans cet appart'_, 
bidouiller des photos, encore, 
_se dire qu'il fait vraiment chaud ici, que c'est bizarre quand même vu que dehors, ça caille à moitié, qu'on est dans une maisonnette au sol carrelé avec une porte qui ferme pas trop bien, 
_rêver encore...
 
:affraid::affraid:
Et* réaliser*, enfin, que la grosse plaque électrique est restée en position maximale depuis environ 1h du mat'.
:rateau::rateau::rateau: 


Pitain, tant d'efforts pour maitriser super bien sa conso électrique cet hiver, tout ça fichu en l'air à cause de rêveries pas inutiles, mais tout de même.
:hein:


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> _Déconseil de cette nuit :_
> 
> Rêver,
> bidouiller des photos,
> ...



'tain mais elle...:mouais:


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *D&#233;conseil du jour :* se confier en public, enfin _avec ce public-l&#224; !_
> 
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



Nan mais t'y confierais tes rejetons toi ?_ H&#233;hOOO bonjour Roberto !_

_...
ahem:rose: , r&#234;ver un brin, en mangeant des marguerites... 
Sentir la viande bouillie, alors qu'on a mang&#233; que des carottes &#224; midi 
Alors re-rever... 

...Et merdeuh, il &#233;tait dans son bain lui !
_
:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2007)

Croire les developpeurs quand ils t'assurent que mais si je te livrerai &#224; temps, exactement ce que tu as sp&#233;cifi&#233;.

Il ne lisent  ni les sp&#233;cifs, ni les tests plans.

Sales b&#234;tes.


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan mais t'y confierais tes rejetons toi ?_ HéhOOO bonjour Roberto !_
> 
> _...
> ahem:rose: , rêver un brin, en mangeant des marguerites...
> ...



 
Nan mais quand j'ai des gamins sous ma responsibilité je fais gaffe hein, quand même.
Bon, Michèle a bien failli y rester en 2005 lors de l'incendie, mais Michèle c'est un chat, c'est pas pareil.




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour :* se confier en public, enfin _avec ce public-là !_
> 
> :love:
> :love:



Je me souviendrai de ça comme d'une NotePourPlusTard.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2007)

*Ecouter la radio :* 30 minutes d'un publi-reportage sur Inter, 30 minutes à entendre le chargé de com de Euro Disney nous servir sa soupe et son marketing sur l'image, le rêve, sa psychologie de comptoir puant la vulgarisation mais valant de l'or auprès des financiers du monde entier. 30 minutes sur ce putin de sujet de merde, avec aucun contradicteur, sous couvert de vouloir donner la parole à celui qui a changé l'image d'euro-disney chez les vieux fromages qui puent (ah bon ça a changé ?? Ravis de l'apprendre...), de se pencher sur son profesionnalisme et son génie, c'est en fait 30 minutes de pub pour le parc mouroir à thèmes pour débiles et dépressifs, génial.

Apparemment, je sais plus le chiffre, mais contrairement encore aux européens, (les vrais les durs, ceux qui savent manger quoi, pas les rosbeafs) genre 70 % des américains si tu leur demandes où ils veulent aller pour fêter un truc important genre leur lune de miel, bah ils répondent un parc à thème, c'est pas beau ça hein ?? Franchement je préfère crever que de vivre dans un monde aussi cauchemardesque.

Mais bon hein... tant que les gens sont contents, comme on dit hein... et puis bon quand on est dedans on se rend compte de rien en plus, un peu de ritaline pour les enfants et puis c'est ok, bon ok ils sont gros comme des morses, mais ça fait rien ils sont obéissants.


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> un peu de ritaline pour les enfants et puis c'est ok, bon ok ils sont gros comme des morses, mais ça fait rien ils sont obéissants.



Tiens, j'en ai pris de cette merde... :rateau:


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tiens, j'en ai pris de cette merde... :rateau:



pas assez, on dirait


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Ecouter la radio :* 30 minutes d'un publi-reportage sur Inter, 30 minutes à entendre le chargé de com de Euro Disney nous servir sa soupe et son marketing sur l'image, le rêve, sa psychologie de comptoir puant la vulgarisation mais valant de l'or auprès des financiers du monde entier. 30 minutes sur ce putin de sujet de merde, avec aucun contradicteur, sous couvert de vouloir donner la parole à celui qui a changé l'image d'euro-disney chez les vieux fromages qui puent (ah bon ça a changé ?? Ravis de l'apprendre...), de se pencher sur son profesionnalisme et son génie, c'est en fait 30 minutes de pub pour le parc mouroir à thèmes pour débiles et dépressifs, génial.
> 
> Apparemment, je sais plus le chiffre, mais contrairement encore aux européens, (les vrais les durs, ceux qui savent manger quoi, pas les rosbeafs) genre 70 % des américains si tu leur demandes où ils veulent aller pour fêter un truc important genre leur lune de miel, bah ils répondent un parc à thème, c'est pas beau ça hein ?? Franchement je préfère crever que de vivre dans un monde aussi cauchemardesque.
> 
> Mais bon hein... tant que les gens sont contents, comme on dit hein... et puis bon quand on est dedans on se rend compte de rien en plus, un peu de ritaline pour les enfants et puis c'est ok, bon ok ils sont gros comme des morses, mais ça fait rien ils sont obéissants.


Le chiffre c'etait 50&#37;&#8230;

et maintenant on se repose jusqu'au meeting du president ce soir


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> pas assez, on dirait



Ce qui est cool c'est autant ça agit comme un tranquillisant anti-dépresseur sur les gosses, autant ça agit un peu comme du speed sur les adultes, du coup certains parents gardent les cachetons pour eux :rateau:  

ps : merci Grug pour la rectif.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Le chiffre c'etait 50%
> 
> et maintenant on se repose jusqu'au meeting du president ce soir



 C'est lui qui fait Mickey ? :love:


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ce qui est cool c'est autant ça agit comme un tranquillisant anti-dépresseur sur les gosses, autant ça agit un peu comme du speed sur les adultes, du coup certains parents gardent les cachetons pour eux :rateau:
> 
> ps : merci Grug pour la rectif.



c'est une saloperie pour l'hyperactivité avec manque d'attention 'ADHD' comme tu dis, tranquillisant, stimule la concentration, mais au contraire les effets secondaires sont justement un _genre_ de dépréssion, retrait etc...


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> pas assez, on dirait



enfoiré   :love:


----------



## Nexka (29 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Ecouter la radio :* 30 minutes d'un publi-reportage sur Inter, 30 minutes à entendre le chargé de com de Euro Disney nous servir sa soupe et son marketing sur l'image, le rêve, sa psychologie de comptoir puant la vulgarisation mais valant de l'or auprès des financiers du monde entier. 30 minutes sur ce putin de sujet de merde, avec aucun contradicteur, sous couvert de vouloir donner la parole à celui qui a changé l'image d'euro-disney chez les vieux fromages qui puent (ah bon ça a changé ?? Ravis de l'apprendre...), de se pencher sur son profesionnalisme et son génie, c'est en fait 30 minutes de pub pour le parc mouroir à thèmes pour débiles et dépressifs, génial.
> 
> Apparemment, je sais plus le chiffre, mais contrairement encore aux européens, (les vrais les durs, ceux qui savent manger quoi, pas les rosbeafs) genre 70 % des américains si tu leur demandes où ils veulent aller pour fêter un truc important genre leur lune de miel, bah ils répondent un parc à thème, c'est pas beau ça hein ?? Franchement je préfère crever que de vivre dans un monde aussi cauchemardesque.
> 
> Mais bon hein... tant que les gens sont contents, comme on dit hein... et puis bon quand on est dedans on se rend compte de rien en plus, un peu de ritaline pour les enfants et puis c'est ok, bon ok ils sont gros comme des morses, mais ça fait rien ils sont obéissants.



Un de mes collégue fait un transit de 2 - 3 jours à Paris cet été lors d'un voyage. Il est jamais allé à Paris... Et ben il a reserver une chambre à Euro Disney et compte visiter le parc.. :mouais:  
"Non mais tu sais, pas loin de chez Mickey ya un petit village qui s'appelle Paris, c'est pas mal non plus hein   "


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Un de mes coll&#233;gue fait un transit de 2 - 3 jours &#224; Paris cet &#233;t&#233; lors d'un voyage. Il est jamais all&#233; &#224; Paris... Et ben il a reserver une chambre &#224; Euro Disney et compte visiter le parc.. :mouais:
> "Non mais tu sais, pas loin de chez Mickey ya un petit village qui s'appelle Paris, c'est pas mal non plus hein   "



C'est pour &#233;viter le d&#233;calage horaire. Et puis du point de vue de l'hygi&#232;ne alimentaire, passer du MacDo au Fouquet's voire au traditionnel cassoulet &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre dificile. Mieux vaut y aller doucement avec la nourriture dans ces pays exotiques, un peu arri&#233;r&#233;s, o&#249; ils mangent encore des l&#233;gumes qu'ils cultivent en terre :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

Surtout si il a des probl&#232;mes de transit comme Nexka semble savoir :



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes coll&#233;gue fait un transit de 2 - 3 jours


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Ecouter la radio :* 30 minutes d'un publi-reportage sur Inter, 30 minutes à entendre le chargé de com de Euro Disney nous servir sa soupe et son marketing sur l'image, le rêve, sa psychologie de comptoir puant la vulgarisation mais valant de l'or auprès des financiers du monde entier. 30 minutes sur ce putin de sujet de merde, avec aucun contradicteur, sous couvert de vouloir donner la parole à celui qui a changé l'image d'euro-disney chez les vieux fromages qui puent (ah bon ça a changé ?? Ravis de l'apprendre...), de se pencher sur son profesionnalisme et son génie, c'est en fait 30 minutes de pub pour le parc mouroir à thèmes pour débiles et dépressifs, génial.
> 
> Apparemment, je sais plus le chiffre, mais contrairement encore aux européens, (les vrais les durs, ceux qui savent manger quoi, pas les rosbeafs) genre 70 % des américains si tu leur demandes où ils veulent aller pour fêter un truc important genre leur lune de miel, bah ils répondent un parc à thème, c'est pas beau ça hein ?? Franchement je préfère crever que de vivre dans un monde aussi cauchemardesque.
> 
> Mais bon hein... tant que les gens sont contents, comme on dit hein... et puis bon quand on est dedans on se rend compte de rien en plus, un peu de ritaline pour les enfants et puis c'est ok, bon ok ils sont gros comme des morses, mais ça fait rien ils sont obéissants.



ha ben , déjà que l'invité ce matin ("7/9") était lafilleduborgnedupartidelahonte...  :mouais:  
Je vais finir par écouter France Info en boucle si ça continu... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : se forcer &#224; &#233;couter un programme de radio quand il suffit de changer de station ou d'&#233;teindre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je vais finir par écouter France Info en boucle si ça continu... :rateau:



T'es pas fou, malheureux? :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ha ben , déjà que l'invité ce matin ("7/9") était lafilleduborgnedupartidelahonte...  :mouais:
> Je vais finir par écouter France Info en boucle si ça continu... :rateau:



Pat Hibulaire et Mickey, ça devient Disney chez France Infos...


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4282332 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : se forcer à écouter un programme de radio quand il suffit de changer de station ou d'éteindre.


Ah, oui !...
Mais du coup tu n'as rien à poster après !....


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Croire que *"Chaque jour tu posteras"* fait partie des dix commandements&#8230;


CQFD.





&#201;DIT : 





			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

> _Derni&#232;re modification par elisnice Aujourd'hui &#224; 15h37. Motif: c'&#233;tait pour riiiire&#8230; _


Je ne rigole jamais....


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4282332 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : se forcer à écouter un programme de radio quand il suffit de changer de station ou d'éteindre.



Oui oui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui oui.


JPTK et Backcat, c'est un peu comme Potiron et Oui-Oui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> JPTK et Backcat, c'est un peu comme *Guignol et Gnafron*.



C'est dommage que tu ne sois pas all&#233; jusqu'au bout de ta pens&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Ed ? Je peux te tutoyer ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2007)

:d :d :d


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4282428 a dit:
			
		

> Ed ? Je peux te tutoyer ? :mouais:


Si vous le d&#233;sirez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si vous le désirez.



Nan, mais là, il voulait dire te tutoyer ... A coups de lattes dans le train !


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2007)

Garer son scoot sous  un arbre par ces journées ventées.


On se retrouve avec une omelette d'oeufs de pigeon sur le dit deux roues. Que du bonheur.


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2007)

Boire du caf&#233;, avant de d&#233;marrer son scoot, quand on a naturellement une forte poigne.


J'ai la moiti&#233; de ma cl&#233; dans le contacteur.  

Fait amusant, tout fonctionne parfaitement &#224; condition de reconstituer la cl&#233; dans le bon sens.

Sign&#233; : Pierre Richard.


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si vous le désirez.



Déconseil du soir.
Lire des posts de Ed :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

D&#233;conseil du soir corollaire :
Se priver de prendre ce d&#233;conseil comme on a envie de le comprendre


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2007)

regarder le fameux sketch des inconnus "telemagouille" en étant adosser a un mur, maintenant j'ai mal a la tête


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> On se retrouve avec une omelette d'oeufs de pigeon sur le dit deux roues. Que du bonheur.



*Que des ufs ?
*t'es bien sur ?


----------



## Melounette (30 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4282905 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du soir corollaire :
> Se priver de prendre ce déconseil comme on a envie de le comprendre


Tenter de comprendre cette phrase.:mouais: Kekidit ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Tenter de comprendre cette phrase.:mouais: Kekidit ?


C'est pourtant simple. Il est jaloux. 







_D&#233;conseil de tous les jours : Emmurder Backcat. _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Tenter de comprendre cette phrase.:mouais: Kekidit ?



*Il te faut du plomb dans la tête ?*
J'ai la solution.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

Je peux te remercier maintenant ?


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mai 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Etre franche... 

La franchise et la sincérité ne paient pas toujours


----------



## Melounette (30 Mai 2007)

Jouer à faire la grenouille et des jolies fleurs dans le micro de mon macbook. Et voilà je suis à la bourre maintenant.:rateau: Attendez que je retrouve celui qui m'a passé ces liens tiens.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas faire de makis







C'&#233;tait mon 1er essai, les prochains seront mieux mais je suis d&#233;j&#224; assez content du r&#233;sultat ! 


EDIT : en fait j'ai lu 2 recettes o&#249; il disent de verser sur le riz gluant un m&#233;lange de vinaigre de vin de riz avec du sucre et du sel, c'est donc pas de la sauce soja mais c'est pas loin et moi aussi &#231;a m'a paru bizarre, mais bon au final &#231;a le fait tr&#232;s bien, j'ai mang&#233; les 3/5 de l'assiette, MIAM !  J'en refais demain pour finir le thon


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'était mon 1er essai, les prochains seront mieux mais je suis déjà assez content du résultat !



Déconseil du jour : croire qu'un Makie est facile !


----------



## Lamégère (31 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : croire qu'un Makie est facile !


Ca dépend du Mackie.... 

Déconseil du jour: Confondre un Maki avec un autre...


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2007)

Prendre le v&#233;lo de sa copine pour aller faire quelques courses, en se disant qu'on se souvient avoir retrouv&#233; la cl&#233; du cadenas la semaine derni&#232;re et l'avoir ajout&#233; &#224; son trousseau, partir sans le v&#233;rifier avec le cadenas ouvert (un cadenas souple, un c&#226;ble) accroch&#233; au guidon, arriver ensuite au supermarch&#233;, accrocher son v&#233;lo au gros tube de fer r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; cet usage, se poser la question dans la file pour les caisses de savoir si on l'a vraiment cette cl&#233;, ne toujours pas v&#233;rifier et arriver devant le v&#233;lo en ayant un doute encore plus gros et constater alors que cette putain de cl&#233; n'est pas sur le trousseau. Pour finir en beaut&#233; quand m&#234;me, constater alors que si vous avez bien pris soin de faire le tour du cadre avec le cadenas avant de le fermer, vous n'&#234;tes en fait m&#234;me pas pass&#233; autour du tube ! Je repars donc sur mon v&#233;lo en riant de ma connerie et de ma bonne fortune pour aller pr&#233;parer mes makis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour de boulot avec plein de trukurjans :* aller voir le site de Converse© en Russie.
> :love:
> :love:
> _J'ai volontairement arrêté._
> ...



Avec tes trukalakon, c'est dans l'oisiveté, qu'on verse


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du jour de boulot avec plein de trukurjans :* aller voir le site de Converse© en Russie.
> :love:
> :love:
> _J'ai volontairement arrêté._
> ...


Deconseil du jour, ne pas croire Roberto et ne pas suivre ses deconseils.

 :love:


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> [Ne répondez pas à ce message. La version 5.2.0.1 ne prend pas en compte les messages de deuxième niveau.
> Cependant Roberto Vendez pourra vous adresser un message approprié quand il aura désactivé manuellement le logiciel.]


C"'est une beta, il est bugg&#233; ! :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (31 Mai 2007)

Ca fait longtemps qu'on le sait que le Roberto il est bugg&#233; de la carafe


----------



## Melounette (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4284750 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait longtemps qu'on le sait que le Roberto il est buggé de la carafe



Bon on sait pas ce que c'était ce message alors ?

Déconseil du jour : recevoir un trophée sur flickr. Tu retrouves dans un groupe où soit disant, c'est les meilleures photos de flickr, que si c'est ça, je veux bien devenir aveugle. Et tu es obligé de choisir 3 photos parmi les chatounets à sa mémère et le dernier né de Monsieur je-mange-des-hamburgers-toute-la-journée à qui tu décernes le dit trophée.Et tu dois choisir un, qui a rien demandé, qui est là peinard, et qui doit rejoindre le groupe pour se retrouver face au même choix cornélien que moi.:afraid:
C'est des malades sur flickr, viendez pas.
Ou alors si je vais créer le groupe du tirhum's trophy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, et pis j'inviterais mes nouveaux copains exhibitionnistes et j'y posterais mon c*ul dans un plat de pâtes. Gnaaaaa \o/


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> j'y posterais mon c*ul dans un plat de pâtes. Gnaaaaa \o/



Vu que c'est probablement hors charte, passe moi par MP l'image (taille mini : 2000 pxl de largeur) avant de la poster afin que je puisse décider du bien fondé de la démarche.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> ...j'y posterais mon c*ul dans un plat de pâtes. Gnaaaaa \o/



C'est une histoire pour que certains se tire sur la nouille ??


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> avant de la poster afin que je puisse décider du bien fondé de la démarche.



C'est sûr que la démarche, vue de dos, avec un plat de pâtes, ça donne à réfléchir !


----------



## Nephou (1 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu que c'est probablement hors charte, passe moi par MP l'image (taille mini : 2000 pxl de largeur) avant de la poster afin que je puisse décider du bien fondé de la démarche.




Noublions pas la collégialité de la discussion _égoïste



_


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> C"'est une beta, il est bugg&#233; ! :affraid:



Normalement on devrait dire : 

   C'est un beta, il est bugg&#233;

ou alors :

    C'est une beta, elle est bugg&#233;e

Ceci dit, il me semble qu'il y a un bug dans les deux phrases si on se r&#233;f&#232;re &#224; roberto 
ou alors c'est de la m&#233;disance (ou de la calomnie, chacun voit midi &#224; sa porte )


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Noublions pas la collégialité de la discussion _égoïste
> 
> 
> 
> _



Je ne voulais pas te déranger pour un détail de modération !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne voulais pas te déranger pour un détail de modération !



Il y a des détails qui ont leur importance et fondamentalement, il est certes plus que nécessaire d'assurer ses arrières et d'avoir toutes les ficelles de l'affaire pour mesurer de la situation.


----------



## Nephou (1 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne voulais pas te déranger pour un détail de modération !



Je reconnais là ta délicatesse légendaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Noublions pas la collégialité de la discussion _égoïste
> 
> 
> 
> _



Tss tss ... Le cas est grave, il faut une réunion pleinière des modos pour évaluer la situation !


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tss tss ... Le cas est grave, il faut une réunion pleinière des modos pour évaluer la situation !



Bon, OK, mais pas les Suisses alors !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, OK, mais pas les Suisses alors !


De toute façon, les Suisses, c'est comme les Grecs : ça ne les concerne pas.
La véritable histoire du pauvre Guillaume Tellopoulos reste hélas à raconter. Ce n'est ni le lieu, ni l'endroit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, OK, mais pas les Suisses alors !



Alors, va aussi falloir enlever aussi les belges, sinon ça va crier à l'injustice !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2007)

avoir 20 ans, s'appeler dark templar et avoir le seul G5 1.8Ghz mono-processeur de tout macg&#233;.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> et avoir le seul G5 1.8Ghz mono-processeur de tout macgé.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


>


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a des détails qui ont leur importance et fondamentalement, il est certes plus que nécessaire d'assurer ses arrières et d'avoir toutes les ficelles de l'affaire pour mesurer de la situation.




fondé, fondamentalement...

ça n'est pas sans fondement tout ça. 

Quant à avoir toutes les ficelles de l'affaire, hum, tu voulais dire claquage de string? 

et quant à la mesurer, c'est une question de perspective me semble t'il.

Amok, pascal: v bull tout ça... Vous avez besoin d'un oeil neutre pour juger de la bien *séan*ce de la chose, vous ne croyez pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Amok, pascal: v bull tout &#231;a... Vous avez besoin d'un oeil neutre pour juger de la bien *s&#233;an*ce de la chose, vous ne croyez pas?



Olive, tu sais que je t'aime bien, mais &#231;a, on en rediscutera lorsque le vert Kawa aura d&#233;teint sur ton pseudo. Il est des spectacles qu'on doit r&#233;server aux modos d'&#233;lite, dont c'est le travail. L'&#339;il non averti du posteur de base ne les supporterait pas ! 



EDIT : Au fait, Amok, pense &#224; rappeler &#224; Benjamin d'envoyer Mackie en mission au p&#244;le nord le jour de la r&#233;union pleini&#232;re, hein !


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

rahhhhhh! se foutre du shampoing dans l'oeil!!!   :hein: 

M********** ça fait ******* mal ******!


----------



## Captain_X (2 Juin 2007)

quand on fait caca dans un champ, ne pas faire dans le fond du pantalon qui d&#233;passe.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> quand on fait caca dans un champ, ne pas faire dans le fond du pantalon qui dépasse.



 
Ça sent le vécu, si je puis dire coucou: Pascal 77)


----------



## Captain_X (2 Juin 2007)

en tant que spectateur uniquement


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2007)

Laisser trainer son verre de punch 'spécial fête des mères' à haut indice d'octane (et à moitié plein) à portée de son fils assoifé de quatre ans. :mouais: 

C*L SEC, qu'il l'a bu :rose: 

Autant vous dire que le coucher fut rock'n roll  , par contre il s'est endormi très vite après  :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (3 Juin 2007)

déconseil : continuer à tenir bêtement à la main courante d'un escalator, en se demandant pourquoi on n'arrive pas à se tenir debout, et (après être tombée), pourquoi, mais pourquoi, l'escalier continue à rouler sous ses fesses :afraid: ... tout ça sans se rendre compte que la main courante n'est pas en marche.   :rose:  (Il doit y avoir un jeu de mots pourri concernant quelque chose de courant qui devrait marcher, et en plus il y a des marches... mais mon français n'est pas encore assez bon pour faire un tel calembour. Pascal77, à l'aide !)

Mais ça va, finalement... je crois (enfin, j'espère) que la madame qui était derrière moi va bien aussi.:rose:


----------



## melina (3 Juin 2007)

se faire offrir (il y a deux ans) son imac G5.
croire le généreux bienfaiteur (paternel) qu'il s'agit du modèle d'entrée 17".

-> réaliser (deux ans plus tard) que son imac fait graveur de DVD. [ha ben c'était le modèle d'au dessus]


[avoir réalisé pendant deux ans plus de quatre-vingt sauvegardes sur cdr 700mo] [et encore, parce que je suis fainéante]


----------



## maxpower (4 Juin 2007)

melina a dit:


> se faire offrir (il y a deux ans) son imac G5.
> croire le généreux bienfaiteur (paternel) qu'il s'agit du modèle d'entrée 17".
> 
> -> réaliser (deux ans plus tard) que son imac fait graveur de DVD. [ha ben c'était le modèle d'au dessus]
> ...





80 sauvegardes , tu t'es cru sur windows :love::love:???, tu travailles a la CIA????

L'avantage c'est que tu dois avoir l'impression d'avoir une nouvelle machine en ayant découvert ce petit secret , deux ans plus tard, j'imagine que tu as du regardé ta pile de sauvegarde ce jour la, en imaginant qu'elle devrait être six fois moins grosse


----------



## melina (4 Juin 2007)

ce jour là c'etait il y a quelques heures, et en effet je vois ma pile de cds me narguer à quelques centimètres sur mon bureau 

et heuuuu c'était pas 80 sauvegardes mais plutot 80 cds de données :rateau:


----------



## Chang (4 Juin 2007)

Se faire cambrioler sa maison. Et meme, se reveiller en plein milieu de la nuit et s'apercevoir quil y a un voleur dans sa chambre, a cote de son pieu, essayer de le choper mais lourdement glisser sur le sol et le laisser filer avec mon macbook, l'ordi de ma copine (tout pourri mais quand meme), un ipod video et un nano, et nos deux telephones portables     .

Ya un an il m'est arrive la meme chose sauf que j'etais pas dans la maison, et c'etait la raison du switch vers Mac ... encore une fois il m'a pas chourre ni ma carte son, ni mon Lacie plein de mp3s precieux (meme si jai des sauvegardes) ni deux trois autres choses comme carte Visa francaise, passeport etc etc

Et enfin, pour faire passer les nerfs, defopncer un club de golf contre les bras du canape qu'on realise quil est pas soit mais a un ami qui a bien voulu le vous preter, et que le canape appartient au proprio :rose:

Bref, cette semaine et le mois de juin commencent TRES TES mal, comme en 2006  !!!

M..... !!!!!! :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juin 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Se faire cambrioler sa maison. Et meme, se reveiller en plein milieu de la nuit et s'apercevoir quil y a un voleur dans sa chambre, a cote de son pieu, essayer de le choper mais lourdement glisser sur le sol et le laisser filer avec mon macbook, l'ordi de ma copine (tout pourri mais quand meme), un ipod video et un nano, et nos deux telephones portables     .



Déjà, c'est cool, il était pas armé le type.
T'aurais pu mourir, c'est vrai hein.

Deux fois en 12 mois, je préfère même pas me mettre à ta place.:rateau: 
Les assurances vont être ravies.


Y'a plus qu'à se pendre après ça.

Allez, bon courage, dis-toi que c'est des soucis de riches tout ça. Enfin, non. Dis-toi rien du tout. Ca énerve. Prends un rhum sec plutôt.


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Déjà, c'est cool, il était pas armé le type.
> T'aurais pu mourir, c'est vrai hein.
> 
> Deux fois en 12 mois, je préfère même pas me mettre à ta place.:rateau:
> ...



 ça c'est du déconseil, ou je ne m'y connais pas :mouais: 

Bien


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça c'est du déconseil, ou je ne m'y connais pas :mouais:
> 
> Bien



:rose: 
A me relire, je me dis que sans doute, le second degré n'est guère palpable dans mes propos. Ce qui arrive à Chang est sérieux, peut-être ne fallait-il pas plaisanter, même avec mauvais goût.

Je ne comptais heurter aucune sensibilité, encore moins celle d'une mouette.
C'est gentil les mouettes, c'est vrai.


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2007)

Pas de soucis


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je ne comptais heurter aucune sensibilité, encore moins celle d'une mouette.
> C'est gentil les mouettes, c'est vrai.





La mouette a dit:


> Pas de soucis



Elle caresse bien dans le sens du poil de la plume, hein !


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle caresse bien dans le sens du poil de la plume, hein !



 
Certes, j'aime manier la brosse à reluire, et _spécialement_ avec les modérateurs de tout poil.


----------



## Chang (4 Juin 2007)

> Deux fois en 12 mois, je préfère même pas me mettre à ta place.:rateau:
> *Les assurances vont être ravies.*


 
C'est plutot le mot assurance qui me fait glousser .. ya pas d'assurance  

Sinon oui oui c'est ennuis de riches, mais marre, en comptant les affaires a ma copine, ca fait trois ordis et trois ipods en deux ans de temps ... :hein:


----------



## maxpower (4 Juin 2007)

melina a dit:


> ce jour là c'etait il y a quelques heures, et en effet je vois ma pile de cds me narguer à quelques centimètres sur mon bureau
> 
> et heuuuu c'était pas 80 sauvegardes mais plutot 80 cds de données :rateau:



Des données ???? mon oeillllllllllll  !!!!!! ( comme Pirate des caraibes ,Virgin suicide  ..... )







Chang a dit:


> Se faire cambrioler sa maison. Et meme, se reveiller en plein milieu de la nuit et s'apercevoir quil y a un voleur dans sa chambre, a cote de son pieu, essayer de le choper mais lourdement glisser sur le sol et le laisser filer avec mon macbook, l'ordi de ma copine (tout pourri mais quand meme), un ipod video et un nano, et nos deux telephones portables     .
> 
> Ya un an il m'est arrive la meme chose sauf que j'etais pas dans la maison, et c'etait la raison du switch vers Mac ... encore une fois il m'a pas chourre ni ma carte son, ni mon Lacie plein de mp3s precieux (meme si jai des sauvegardes) ni deux trois autres choses comme carte Visa francaise, passeport etc etc
> 
> ...




Ahhhh tiens, toi aussi tu es poisseux, deja bienvenue au club !!!

Moi il m'est arrivé a peu pres la même chose, il y a 8 ans, vers 22h juste avant mon entrée en 6ème je crois :love:, enfin bref, j'ai vu le voleur dans une des vitres de ma maison, qui devait être a 3m de moi, par chance il ne m'a pas vu, j'ai essayé de faire une grosse voix et de balancer des insultes, mais au départ avant de le voir je croyais que c'etait une blague de très mauvais gout de mes parents.

Dans mon malheur j'ai quand même eu de la chance, ils ont juste defoncé la baie vitrée avec un pied de biche, et n'on rien volé, du moins rien remarqué.

Bien sur on a appelé la police, "_ok on arrive_" , ils ne sont jamais venu... deposition le lendemain matin, on avait l'impression de déranger, limite je me suis fait engueuler par le gars .

Lorsqu'il vous arrive un truc comme ça, quand vous êtes petit, et que vous êtes souvent tout seul chez vous par la suite........ vous devenez parano, au moindre craquement j'étais au bord de la crise cardiaque, j'étais paralysé, j'avais même élaboré un plan pour sortir de ma fenêtre ( à l'étage ) si ça se reproduisait....


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2007)

deconseil du lendemain
aller boire un verre avec des piliers du bar et de portfolio, alors qu'on est pas pass&#233; sur les forums depuis 48 heures&#8230;


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : aller bosser. 
D'ailleurs, je ne vais pas tarder &#224; rentrer.


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : aller bosser.
> D'ailleurs, je ne vais pas tarder &#224; rentrer.


 deconseil du jour : chercher l'&#233;nergie de se mettre au boulot sur ce fil


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> déconseil du jour : aller bosser.
> D'ailleurs, je ne vais pas tarder à rentrer.



Déconseil du jour : aller bosser.
D'ailleurs, je me suis bien gardé d'y aller


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juin 2007)

deconseil:
trouver un appart de tes reves dans tes  moyens 

et puis , meme un appart qui n'est pas dans tes reves , juste le minimum du convenable,  est hors de prix :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


heuresement que je ne cherche pas le chateaux de versaille    



bon, je reviendra bientot (j'espere) avec mon new appart, ma nouvelle vie et surtoutma connexion


kisbiz a tous:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> heuresement que je ne cherche pas le chateaux de versaille



Si jamais tu changes d'avis, la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, il était à Versailles :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (4 Juin 2007)

Divers déconseils :
Quitter une soirée alors qu'un type vient de vous dire que vous aviez un corps de rêve avec une sensualité débordante.

Ne s'en rappeler que le lendemain.

Être trop bourrée pour avoir noté le numéro de tel.

Appeler les copains au cas où ils se rappelleraient qui c'est et son numéro.

S'entendre dire que de toute façon, bourrée comme on était, tout le monde a trouvé qu'on était d'une sensualité débordante.:mouais:

P'tin d'merde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Divers d&#233;conseils :
> Quitter une soir&#233;e alors qu'un type vient de vous dire que vous aviez un corps de r&#234;ve avec une sensualit&#233; d&#233;bordante.
> 
> Ne s'en rappeler que le lendemain.
> ...



D&#233;conseil : oublier son kit de baguage les soirs de grandes occasions


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Divers déconseils :
> Quitter une soirée alors qu'un type vient de vous dire que vous aviez un corps de rêve avec une sensualité débordante.
> 
> Ne s'en rappeler que le lendemain.
> ...




Oublier de laisser son e-mail écrit quelque part..


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Divers d&#233;conseils :
> Quitterblablahipsblablaoupsbla'erde




Heureusement, nous on sera l&#224; pour t&#233;moigner que : t'as pas perdu ta bonne humeur-meur-meur-meurmeur.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> déconseil du jour : aller bosser.
> D'ailleurs, je ne vais pas tarder à rentrer.





CouleurSud a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : aller bosser.
> D'ailleurs, je me suis bien gardé d'y aller



C'est pas pour dire, mais vous, au moins vous en avez du boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Rho la la la la la la 

Déconseil : faire parfois trop bien son travail, ils en demandent toujours plus.   :mouais:


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Rho la la la la la la
> 
> Déconseil : faire parfois trop bien son travail, ils en demandent toujours plus.   :mouais:


travailler plus pour raller plus


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> travailler plus pour raller plus



Je r&#226;le toujours quand on me dit que c'est urgent depuis 2 ans ...   :sleep:
Tout en ne sachant pas ce qu"ils" veulent


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2007)

Se coller une pépite au St Emilion et se réveiller avec les cheveux qui poussent à l'intérieur du crâne... :sleep: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2007)

tant que tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de te raser la langue...

(cf "les cadavres ne portent pas de costard")


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2007)

*Habiter Mons et vivre pour la 5e fois le Doudou...* c'est enfin fini, &#231;a a commenc&#233; jeudi soir... difficile quand ce n'est pas ta culture de ne pas trouver cette f&#234;te compl&#232;tement d&#233;bile et r&#233;gressive. Un ramassi de beaufs, d'urine, de bi&#232;re, de gras et de consanguinit&#233;.
J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; m'&#233;chapper 2 soirs cette ann&#233;e, c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a, vendredi et samedi, pas les moindre donc. J'habite une rue tr&#232;s fr&#233;quent&#233;e par les gens, ils reviennent par l&#224; nombreux du coeur de la f&#234;te, il s'y garent, y discutent, chantent, gerbent, pissent, s'engueulent, tapent, et font donc beaucoup de bruit, surtout entre 1h et 5-6h du mat. J'ai tout &#233;pous&#233; dans le Nord et plus particuli&#232;rement la Belgique, tout sauf le doudou et le tunning, l&#224; je peux pas. Ok cette f&#234;te populaire est agr&#233;able &#224; voir car tout le monde est dedans, c'est tr&#232;s surprenant, les Belges sont moins individualistes que nous, plus avenants, conviviaux et j'en passe, cette f&#234;te est vraiment impressionnante tellement c'est le bordel pendant 5 jours, je les envie un peu car moi je ne sais pas faire &#231;a, ou plus tout du moins, j'aime bcp faire la f&#234;te, mais pas comme &#231;a, ou alors il faut vraiment que je sois ivre mort pour pas me demander ce que je fous avec tout ces gens, &#224; dire tout et n'importe quoi et surtout n'importe quoi.

Ah oui et pendant que j'y suis, il faudrait interdire le klaxonne, ils s'en servent comme nous en France il y a 20 ans, c'est &#224; dire tout le temps, &#224; n'importe quelle heure et jamais discr&#232;tement, on dit au revoir, on dit bonjour, on klaxonne pour un oui et pour un non, la voiture est ici toute puissante... on laisse aussi tout le temps tourner le moteur pendant 20 minutes parce que on attend "chou" qui est all&#233; faire quelques courses, en hiver parce qu'il fait froid, en &#233;t&#233; parce qu'il fait chaud et que la clim c'est quand m&#234;me bien agr&#233;able.

Bref, le doudou est fini, ma vie recommence.  






ps : le pire &#231;a reste la chanson du Doudou et tous les portables qui sonnent alors de ces quelques notes qui annoncent le pire :

_C'est l'Doudou c'est l'mama C'est l'poup&#233;e, poup&#233;e, poup&#233;e
C'est l'Doudou, c'est l'mama C'est l'poup&#233;e St Georg' qui va 
Les gins du rempart riront comm' des kiards D&#233; vir' tant de carottes
Les gins du culot riront comm' des sots D&#233; vir' tant de carotts' &#224; leu' pots_


----------



## melina (6 Juin 2007)

est ce que tu as aussi épousé le "techno jump style" en belgique ? [je pense que dans le nord nous sommes encore épargnés mais ça ne saurait tarder :rateau:]


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2007)

Je vois pas ce que c'est


----------



## melina (6 Juin 2007)

pour parfaire ta culture ;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyAvaLsLFl8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCSEEK6IpyU

c'est étudié exprès pour danser près de la sono du scoot ou de la voiture tunée


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2007)

:mouais:  

Ah ouai quand même... en même temps la danse est sympa, on dirait un peu un sirtaki !  
Par contre la zik quoi nan... encore si c'était seulement pourri et primaire, mais c'est surtout trop bruyant, surtout quand de chez toi tu n'entends que le boumboum. :rateau:


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour:
remettre &#224; plus tard l'appel &#224; l'Apple Store pour avoir des infos sur ADC Student: on a bien le temps.

Du coup, ils sont ouverts (forc&#233;ment, c'est pour vendre). Mais l'info, c'est chez Apple France.
Donc, appel &#224; Apple France &#224; 18h45...
Ben personne qui peut me r&#233;pondre ...
9a fait quand m&#234;me deux jours de suite !


----------



## Craquounette (7 Juin 2007)

Manger sur sa terrasse en se disant "Ca fait trois jours qu'ils annoncent orages possibles à la radio et tjrs pas vu une goutte de pluie, donc aucun souci...."  

Résultat des courses : Finir trempée en essayant de protéger sa table en bois :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Déconseil : penser à un massage de pied pendant que l'on met 1800 couvercles sur 1800 pots de crème pour massage de pied secs.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : oublier de voter pour nous.


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

Ah voilà le temps des menaces 

Vivement celui des cerises..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

_Quand reverons-nous_
_le temps des menaces_
_et des coups de pieds_
_au cul des posteurs..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2007)

se dire qu'il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un sur le Toubar alors qu'il est dasert depuis des mois...


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> se dire qu'il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un sur le Toubar alors qu'il est dasert depuis des mois...


Bin faut dire qu'il bouge surtout les soirs où Mackie a décidé de groover son corps avec tout un tas de filles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin faut dire qu'il bouge surtout les soirs où Mackie a décidé de groover son corps avec tout un tas de filles.



Ouais :mouais: Ces jours là, Mackie propose, et le tas dispose ...  T'aurais dis "tout un tas de canettes", encore


----------



## Melounette (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais :mouais: Ces jours là, Mackie propose, et le tas dispose ...  T'aurais dis "tout un tas de canettes", encore


Wohé, tu peux mettre Mr Green tant que tu veux, le tas de canettes est vexé.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vieux machin.
Et encore j'suis polie.

Déconseil du jour : Faire jouer ses origines bretonnes auprès d'un proprio pour être sûre de l'acceptation de son dossier. Beuwâââârk, je me sens sale. Je sais que j'ai pas le choix, mais quand même...bien un pays de communautaristes tiens. Et encore, j'avais un mot plus vilain à l'esprit.
berk berk berk

Edit :
Déconseil 2 : Etre un(e) drogué(e) de Twitter. Non content de vous enlever toute vie sociale et toute concentration au boulot, on finit par parler à la 3ème personne tout le temps :
Ambiance intérieur jour, une chambre salement en bordel, une fille qui fleure bon la moiteur de l'été.
Le téléphone sonne.
"-Mel dit allô ?
-hein ? Euh...c'est toi ? C'est <biiiip>. Dis on a besoin d'une bande son là, tu finis ton contrat quand ?
-Mel va chercher son agenda. Mel te répond dans quelques minutes.
-Mais pourquoi tu parles à la 3ème personne ?:mouais: Tu me fais quoi comme plan encore ?uhuhuh
-Mel ne fais aucun plan quand il s'agit boulot. Mel t'écoute pour le salaire.
-Bin y a pas de sous comme d'hab. Mais dis...tu vas bien ?
-Mel vient de retrouver son agenda dans le bac à linge sale, Mel est dubitative quand à son organisation. Mel ne risque pas d'être libre si pas de sous.
-...euh...ouais. Bon écoute, viens boire un coup ce soir, on en parlera. Y aura Gégé.
-Mel a décidé d'arrêter de boire au vu de la soirée de dernière. Mel te propose d'en discuter sur Twitter.
-C'est quoi ce machin ? P'tin, bin ça te réussis pas d'arrêter de boire. Allez, à ce soir. biiip biiip biiip"
Madame n'importe quoi.:rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (9 Juin 2007)

Acheter une voiture chez Opel une fois dans sa vie. 
C'est le meilleur moyen de se faire tirer du lit par des robots qui passe des coups de fil r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s le samedi matin avec ce genre de message. Il y a le num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; l'int&#233;rieur. Si vous voulez leur passer un petit coup de fil tous ensemble &#224; heure fixe : 12h00, puis 13h00,... pour leur dire que vous adorez ce genre d'agression, ne vous g&#233;nez pas : ils adorent le t&#233;l&#233;phone apr&#232;s tout.

Edit: J'ai trouv&#233; la solution, d&#233;brancher d&#233;finitivement mon fixe.  vengeance.


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2007)

manger 2 assiettes de charcuterie et 1 grand pot de haagen-dazs (500 ml) alors que vous bossez le samedi, maintenant j'ai envie de faire une sieste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> :afraid:
> _*Trop pur diététique,* tu soignes ton cur et tes z'artères, toi mon Chéri !!
> _:love: :love:



C'est vrai qu'entre de la céramique et du carton, c'est pas très glop toussa...   

Je pars loin.


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2007)

*Tirer 5-6 lattes sur un pétard alors qu'on fume quasi plus depuis 10 ans*, hier soir, je me suis retrouvé à l'hosto aujourd'hui, pourtant les crises de panique je connais bien et je maîtrise pas mal, mais là c'était plus spasmophilie, des symptômes physique que je connaissais pas, j'ai manqué de m'évanouir, fourmillement dans les mains, les lèvres, vidé complet de mon énergie, décalage visuel, j'ai bien cru que j'allais y rester en fait, les pompiers sont venu me chercher chez moi, c'était il y a 3h, là ça va mieux, je suis juste faible, mais franchement à mon avis c'était le pétard (entre autres), c'était donc définitivement mes dernières lattes cette fois-ci, plus jamais je pose les lèvres sur ce truc, pourtant j'étais nickel aujourd'hui, en forme et tout mais en faisant les courses j'ai vu les rayons se figer, je suis devenu tout blanc... je suis rentré chez moi, allongé, 20 minutes après c'était pire, donc pompiers, sirènes et tout (j'adore  ) et donc bilan rassurant, rien d'anormal, le médecin me dit également que pour lui c'est le joint, il a des cas souvent comme ça, même des fumeurs occasionnels, même 3 jours après le joint.

Voilà c'est ça aussi le canabis, pourtant c'était de la beuh, petite production perso (pas moi vous l'aurez compris).

Je suis soulagé bordel, j'ai eu peur que ça soit le coeur ou le cerveau, je faisais pas le malin tout à l'heure


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Tirer 5-6 lattes sur un p&#233;tard alors qu'on fume quasi plus depuis 10 ans*, hier soir, je me suis retrouv&#233; &#224; l'hosto aujourd'hui, pourtant les crises de panique je connais bien et je ma&#238;trise pas mal, mais l&#224; c'&#233;tait plus spasmophilie, des sympt&#244;mes physique que je connaissais pas, j'ai manqu&#233; de m'&#233;vanouir, fourmillement dans les mains, les l&#232;vres, vid&#233; complet de mon &#233;nergie, d&#233;calage visuel, j'ai bien cru que j'allais y rester en fait, les pompiers sont venu me chercher chez moi, c'&#233;tait il y a 3h, l&#224; &#231;a va mieux, je suis juste faible, mais franchement &#224; mon avis c'&#233;tait le p&#233;tard (entre autres), c'&#233;tait donc d&#233;finitivement mes derni&#232;res lattes cette fois-ci, plus jamais je pose les l&#232;vres sur ce truc, pourtant j'&#233;tais nickel aujourd'hui, en forme et tout mais en faisant les courses j'ai vu les rayons se figer, je suis devenu tout blanc... je suis rentr&#233; chez moi, allong&#233;, 20 minutes apr&#232;s c'&#233;tait pire, donc pompiers, sir&#232;nes et tout (j'adore  ) et donc bilan rassurant, rien d'anormal, le m&#233;decin me dit &#233;galement que pour lui c'est le joint, il a des cas souvent comme &#231;a, m&#234;me des fumeurs occasionnels, m&#234;me 3 jours apr&#232;s le joint.
> 
> Voil&#224; c'est &#231;a aussi le canabis, pourtant c'&#233;tait de la beuh, petite production perso (pas moi vous l'aurez compris).
> 
> Je suis soulag&#233; bordel, j'ai eu peur que &#231;a soit le coeur ou le cerveau, je faisais pas le malin tout &#224; l'heure



tiens, &#231;a me rappelle moi cette nuit. Pourtant pas fum&#233;. Ni de m&#233;dics. Juste bu. Pas trop, mais &#231;a suffit parait pour moi. J'ai cru aussi que j'allais mourir. C'est mon pompier personnel love que j'ai appel&#233;. J'ai d&#251; sacr&#233;ment lui faire peur. :rose: Une fois, j'aimerais bien pouvoir me filmer ou que l'on me filme pendant une attaque. &#231;a doit faire un drole d'effet de se voir de l'ext&#233;rieur. 

Tu sais, cette histoire, &#231;a me rappelle le p&#232;re de ma ni&#232;ce. Il supporte pas les joints, et c'est ultra violent de le voir tirer dessus et venir pas bien dans les 3 minutes qui suivent. Du coup, petite, en le regardant, &#231;a m'a pas mal dissuad&#233;!


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2007)

monter une dizaine de chaise de bureau IKEA, et vouloir remporter par 2 lignes de RER votre ancienne chaise de bureau chez soi ...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> monter une dizaine de chaise de bureau IKEA, et vouloir remporter par 2 lignes de RER votre ancienne chaise de bureau chez soi ...


Au moins, t'avais une place assise réservée dans le RER.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> monter une dizaine de chaise de bureau IKEA, et vouloir remporter par 2 lignes de RER votre ancienne chaise de bureau chez soi ...


 
Toi aussi t'as fumé hein.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil du soir d'avant: tester les boissons &#233;nergisantes qu'on a re&#231;u &#224; la r&#233;daction. Quasi pas dormi cette nuit. :sick:

Vais aller faire du v&#233;lo tiens.


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi aussi t'as fumé hein.



non, j'avais besoins de remplacer la chaise de mon bureau


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Si &#231;a donne les yeux verts extra-terrestres androgyne, par contre... :hein:
> _



C'est plein de bonnes choses qui finissent en -ine.  &#171;Fournit une plus-value physique ET intellectuelle&#187; qu'y disent. 



macinside a dit:


> non, j'avais besoins de remplacer la chaise de mon bureau



Et donc t'as piqu&#233; un si&#232;ge dans le RER c'est &#231;a? :d


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déconseil du soir d'avant: tester les boissons énergisantes qu'on a reçu à la rédaction. Quasi pas dormi cette nuit. :sick:
> 
> Vais aller faire du vélo tiens.



Du vélo...  Y a mieux à faire la nuit non ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que la canette &#233;tait propre...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que la canette &#233;tait propre...



L&#244; p&#244; compris, fallait mettre la canette dans un codom.


----------



## two (10 Juin 2007)

pas pratique pour boire ca... mais bon cela lui aurait permis de dormir


----------



## Melounette (10 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déconseil du soir d'avant: tester les boissons énergisantes qu'on a reçu à la rédaction. Quasi pas dormi cette nuit. :sick:
> 
> Vais aller faire du vélo tiens.


Si, c'est bien, j'aime bien. Fais péter. 

Déconseil du matin même si il était midi passé : Dormir dans un théâtre et traverser la salle de spectacle en sortant de la douche vêtue d'une simple serviette et la p'tite culotte à la main. S'apercevoir qu'il y avait répet et donc plein de gens dedans...un peu ébaubis devant cette intrusion dans leur espace "artistique".
M'sieurs dames, bonjour, je ne fais que passer.:rose:  
Mais sortir dignement la tête haute.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2007)

Ah les filles ! 

Tenez, pour vous consoler, une photo de Roberto Vendez* tout nu* !


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Déconseil du matin même si il était midi passé : Dormir dans un théâtre et traverser la salle de spectacle en sortant de la douche vêtue d'une simple serviette et la p'tite culotte à la main. S'apercevoir qu'il y avait répet et donc plein de gens dedans...un peu *ébaubis* devant cette intrusion dans leur espace "artistique".
> M'sieurs dames, bonjour, je ne fais que passer.:rose:
> Mais sortir dignement la tête haute.



J'en reste bouche bée  








(parfois, les mots peuvent ébaubir)


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> bla bla





elisnice a dit:


> bla bla tout aussi





Pascal 77 a dit:


> bla bla





elisnice a dit:


> Ca continue ...





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Du pur Roberto   comme d'hab :love:



Deconseil du soir : ne pas venir sur ce fil après avoir suivi les résultats des législatives.

Finalement, la vie n'est pas si grise. Bonne nuit à tout'zetous' :love: :love: :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juin 2007)

Montrer un téton ... ça retarde Melounette  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Montrer un téton ... ça retarde Melounette
> 
> :love:



Faire empirer le shmilblickeuh.


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Montrer un téton ... ça retarde Melounette
> 
> :love:





Khyu a dit:


> Faire empirer le shmilblickeuh.


Jouer avec le feu avec une fille totalement immorale. Il va vous arriver des bricoles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :Sinon, Pascal, je crois pouvoir affirmer qu'outre ma resplendissante médaille de baptème telle qu'en rêvent les souteneurs cubains, je suis ceint d'un maillot de bain.
> Certes petit, _mais néanmoins là._
> :rose:




Rhooo, arrête, tu vas leur gâcher le plaisir !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Oublier la fête des pères


----------



## mademoisellecha (11 Juin 2007)

...ah meeeeeeeeeeeeeerde


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

C'est aujourd'hui hum hum dimancheeeeee
Tiens ma jolie mamaaaaannn ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

C'est dimanche prochain la fête des pôpôs..


----------



## mademoisellecha (11 Juin 2007)

cela dit dimanche prochain je l'oublierai quand même donc on peut garder mon post pour le recycler dans une semaine 

(quelqu'un sait pourquoi on n'a plus ni avatar ni force disco? ou c'est juste moi?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2007)

C'est parce que lebkiri s'est inscrit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est dimanche prochain la f&#234;te des p&#244;p&#244;s..



En Gelbique c'&#233;tait hier&#8230;  Enfin, je lui ai souhait&#233; ce soir mais bon&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2007)

descendre les escaliers en lisant la keynote sur son mac.


Edit: une nouvelle cheville. Je vais la commander tout de suite. Mon Mac n'a rien, c'est le plus important.


----------



## arcank (11 Juin 2007)

De nouveaux sparadras ?


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> descendre les escaliers en lisant la keynote sur son mac.
> 
> 
> Edit: une nouvelle cheville. Je vais la commander tout de suite. Mon Mac n'a rien, c'est le plus important.


Non, mais t'es une catastrophe ambulante toi. Ca fait combien de fois ? 3 ? 4 ? Pauv' Lastradanounet.


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> descendre les escaliers en lisant la keynote sur son mac.
> 
> 
> Edit: une nouvelle cheville. Je vais la commander tout de suite. Mon Mac n'a rien, c'est le plus important.



Et apr&#232;s on me chipote quand je fais des remarques sur l'escalier du fort Liberia 
D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas faire gaffe aux messages subliminaux des vieux cro&#251;tons alors que &#231;a peut servir


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> descendre les escaliers en lisant la keynote sur son mac.
> 
> 
> Edit: une nouvelle cheville. Je vais la commander tout de suite. Mon Mac n'a rien, c'est le plus important.


Time Machine ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2007)

*Laisser les fenêtres ouvertes *! Un bourdonnement fort près de mon oreille, je mets une gifle dans le vide en imaginant une cancouarne ou gros papillon de nuit, je me retourne parce que quand même c'est space et là je vois une chauve-souris qui faire le tour de l'appart dans tous les sens   Je cours dans la chambre de ma promise, elle hurle de peur, je lui explique, là on se tape un fou rire de 10 min ensuite car à chaque fois que j'ouvre la porte je vois la chauve-souris  passer à fond les ballons !   Je me dis qu'il faut que j'ouvre les fenêtres en grand mais j'ai peur d'y retourner ! Mais ouf elle fini par partir par là où elle est venue. Que d'émotions ! :love:


----------



## Beroth (12 Juin 2007)

*Déconseille de 2h11:* Pour une meilleure circulation intra-muros, s'obstiner à vouloir faire l'acquisition d'un saucisson de kalitay supérieure© à au casinon du coin, quand bien même le réfrigirateur du rayon soit éteint.


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Juin 2007)

appuyer comme une malade sur la tranche du couteau pour faire du poids afin de mieux couper la salade et se rendre compte trop tard que c'était la mauvaise tranche du couteau. Résultats, ma salade avait un gout de sang. Pis le couteau était neuf, donc ultra éguisé. :mouais: 

En plus, j'ai eu le temps d'amorçer le mouvement de "découpage", jusqu'à ce que l'info arrive au cerveau et revienne dans ma main. Résultat 2: une coupure ultra profonde! :mouais: 

Bon, j'ai mis n'importe comment le sparadra, tellement j'avais mal et tellement ça pissait. 




Mais je me suis fait deux nouvelles copines. :love: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Laisser les fenêtres ouvertes *! Un bourdonnement fort près de mon oreille, je mets une gifle dans le vide en imaginant une cancouarne ou gros papillon de nuit, je me retourne parce que quand même c'est space et là je vois une chauve-souris qui faire le tour de l'appart dans tous les sens   Je cours dans la chambre de ma promise, elle hurle de peur, je lui explique, là on se tape un fou rire de 10 min ensuite car à chaque fois que j'ouvre la porte je vois la chauve-souris  passer à fond les ballons !   Je me dis qu'il faut que j'ouvre les fenêtres en grand mais j'ai peur d'y retourner ! Mais ouf elle fini par partir par là où elle est venue. Que d'émotions ! :love:



Rezba, surtout ne souris pas, sinon JPTK et sa nana vont encore nous faire un infarctus !


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> appuyer comme une malade sur la tranche du couteau pour faire du poids afin de mieux couper la salade et se rendre compte trop tard que c'était la mauvaise tranche du couteau. Résultats, ma salade avait un gout de sang. Pis le couteau était neuf, donc ultra éguisé. :mouais:
> 
> En plus, j'ai eu le temps d'amorçer le mouvement de "découpage", jusqu'à ce que l'info arrive au cerveau et revienne dans ma main. Résultat 2: une coupure ultra profonde! :mouais:
> 
> ...



déconseille du jour : chercher une trappe d'accès a des robinets d'eau devant laquelle des ouvrier on monter un mur de plaque de bois très bien viser ... j'ai les mains dans un état pire que Aurélie maintenant


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2007)

Installer Safari 3


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Il va falloir rebaptiser le fil : "Les filles et les fils du grand blond à la chaussure noire et de Gaston Lagaffe vous recontrent" :love: Heureusement que vous êtes plusieurs, ça permet de répartir la charge  Attention tout de même au désenvoutement mal encadré


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Installer Safari 3



Idem il fait que planter... :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2007)

Entrer dans le boudoir ichat d'une...hum...jeune femme belle, intelligente, spirituelle, tout ça... sans se présenter, détrousser la dite jeune femme et se barrer en prétendant qu'on s'est trompé sans s'excuser.
Les geeks de ce forum n'ont aucune éducation. La prochaine fois, je traque, je coupd'boule rouge avec fessée.
Non mais.


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Entrer dans le boudoir ichat d'une...hum...jeune femme belle, intelligente, spirituelle, tout ça... sans se présenter, dé*trousser* la dite jeune femme et se barrer en prétendant qu'on s'est trompé sans s'excuser.
> Les geeks de ce forum n'ont aucune éducation. La prochaine fois, je traque, je coupd'boule rouge avec fessée.
> Non mais.



Ah oui effectivement.


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

A se ballader en petite tenue, la culotte &#224; la main, on s'_expose_ &#224; quelques moins bonnes rencontres. Non, ?


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4298652 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui effectivement.


Ouais bin je compte sur les modos justement pour leur apprendre les bonnes manières.



starmac a dit:


> A se ballader en petite tenue, la culotte à la main, on s'_expose_ à quelques moins bonnes rencontres. Non, ?


Bin non. Je ne me balade pas la p'tite culotte à la main chez les geeks dans les forums du haut. Je prends juste le martinet. Woh l'aut'


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Entrer dans le boudoir ichat d'une...hum...jeune femme belle, intelligente, spirituelle, blabla
> Non mais.



ouaaaaah ! c'est qui ? présente , vas y fais passer !


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> ouaaaaah ! c'est qui ? présente , vas y fais passer !


:mouais:
Autre déconseil : Passer sa frustration de s'être repété la cheville parce qu'on est franchement gauche sur une pauv' Melounette sans défense.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> :mouais:
> Autre déconseil : Passer sa frustration de s'être repété la cheville parce qu'on est franchement gauche sur une pauv' Melounette sans défense.



Demande-lui de porter ton mac pendant que tu descends les escaliers


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

..*d&#233;conseil du jour*
....vouloir tourner trop vite la t&#234;te pour mater les fessier parfait d'une superbe cr&#233;ature .....:love: ...alors que ma discopathie cervico brachiale s'est reveill&#233;e...:rateau: :hosto: 
....du coup j'avais l'air con(plus que d'had je veux dire) accroupi par terre en pleine rue me tenant la nuque....:rose:


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....vouloir tourner trop vite la tête pour mater les fessier parfait d'une superbe créature .....:love:


ecnore un coup de Melounette, ça... Elle va tous les achever les uns après les autres...


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

Mel, tu vois tout le mal que tu fais autour de toi ?

Tu ne le fais vraiment pas expr&#232;s ? Si ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2007)

Fessier ou jambonneaux ?!...


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

...en plus la douleur foudroyante a complétement effacé le souvenir de cette belle image.....

...donc si c'était possible d'avoir une petite photo Mél ?


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..*d&#233;conseil du jour*
> ....vouloir tourner trop vite la t&#234;te pour mater les fessier parfait d'une superbe cr&#233;ature .....:love: ...alors que ma discopathie cervico brachiale s'est reveill&#233;e...:rateau: :hosto:
> ....du coup j'avais l'air con(plus que d'had je veux dire) accroupi par terre en pleine rue me tenant la nuque....:rose:


 
Je te croyais plus aguerri que ca ! Vaut mieux que tu restes sur ton banc avec ton pote au d&#233;ambulateur, c'est moins dangereux pour vous...


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je te croyais plus aguerri que ca !



...ben avec l'âge, la vue qui baisse (elle aussi )..la mémoire (surtout de là où on a mal)...tout ça ...je l'ai pas vu arriver ...sinon j'aurai fait une lent demi tour, genre "ah oups zut..j'ai oublié un truc chez moi...je vais faire demi tour pour aller réparer ça...." et hop j'aurai pu mater tranquille ....
...au lieu de ça, 150 personnes ont cru que j'étais en train de cagueer comme un vieux iench au milieu de la rue .....

..je vous laisse ..je dois faire mes bagages pour un monatères tibétain.... :rose:


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je te croyais plus aguerri que ca ! Vaut mieux que tu restes sur ton banc avec ton pote au déambulateur, c'est moins dangereux pour vous...



Certains ici s'octroient des libertés de propos qu'ils pourraient fort regretter un jour : ce n'est pas lorsqu'on a les testicules peints en blancs et enfoncés dans les oreilles qu'il est temps d'implorer pitié !


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...au lieu de ça, 150 personnes ont cru que j'étais en train de cagueer comme un vieux iench au milieu de la rue .....



Le fait que tu te lèches le fondement pour te donner une contenance devant les passants n'arrange rien : je te l'ai déjà dit 100 fois !


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben avec l'âge, la vue qui baisse (elle aussi ...au lieu de ça, 150 personnes ont cru que j'étais en train de cagueer comme un vieux iench au milieu de la rue .....


 
Non non, tu es bien incontinent   Rappelle-toi...


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Certains ici s'octroient des libertés de propos qu'ils pourraient fort regretter un jour : ce n'est pas lorsqu'on a les testicules peints en blancs et enfoncés dans les oreilles qu'il est temps d'implorer pitié !



Oui bon bah t'es vieux, t'as un déambulateur, on va pas en faire tout un fromage non plus


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Non non, tu es bien incontinent



Messieurs, restons dans le sujet : ne pondons pas (si je puis dire) des pages sur la d&#233;rive des incontinents.
(Pascal 77 )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Messieurs, restons dans le sujet : ne restons pas des pages sur la d&#233;rive des incontinents.
> (Pascal 77 )


Ouais&#8230; :mouais: enfin Pascal77, lui, il &#233;crit en fran&#231;ais&#8230;


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : penser qu'il existe une solidarité, même minime, entre modérateurs du bar... :sick:


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Messieurs, restons dans le sujet : ne pondons pas (si je puis dire) des pages sur la dérive des incontinents.
> (Pascal 77 )


contre les maux de têtes provoqués par ce jeu de mots, je préconise la prise d'Amok scicyline (Pharmacos comprendra bien )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> on est franchement gauche sur une pauv' Melounette.


Déconseil du jour : avoir le karma de Melounette qui n'a croisé que des maladroits et en éprouve aujourd'hui une frustration bien compréhensible.


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil: avoir d&#233;j&#224; 15 threads de retard, ouverts dans des onglets, et activer la notification instantan&#233;e sur le fil "Le d&#233;conseil du jour".
R&#233;sultat, chaque minute, un mail pour chacun de vos posts. Ya pas moyen de bosser tranquille, ici ! (enfin, bosser ) 




En tout cas, prompt r&#233;tablissement &#224;, entre autres ))
Aur&#233;lie85
Macinside
Lastrada
et Lila


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : perdre son temps sur les pages du refurb de l'Apple store alors qu'il y a tout ce qu'il faut ici pour se construire soi même un iPod.
Pour l'instant, 4 oreilles, 2 paires d'écouteurs. On peut même les intervertir pour faire rire BackCat.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Je ne ris jamais. Tu le sais pourtant&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4298818 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ris jamais. Tu le sais pourtant




La vache, ça veut dire que j'ai une photo collector!!!


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4298818 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ris jamais. Tu le sais pourtant



Ma foi c'est vrai, mais je t'ai vu sourire le jour où nous avons mélangés tous les membres d'un nioub et que Mackie a tenté de le reconstituer. Il faut dire que ses notions d'anatomie valent ses connaissances géographiques et que le résultat aurait rendu fou plus  d'un présentateur de télévision bossant sur le dossier de la créature de Roswell.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Je n'ai pas souri. C'&#233;tait un rictus. J'&#233;tais g&#234;n&#233; pour lui, si fier avec son ticheurte rouge "pour f&#232;re admine". Le "encore rat&#233;" syndrome, quoi&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ma foi c'est vrai, mais je t'ai vu sourire le jour où nous avons mélangés tous les membres d'un nioub et que Mackie a tenté de le reconstituer. Il faut dire que ses notions d'anatomie valent ses connaissances géographiques et que le résultat aurait rendu fou plus  d'un présentateur de télévision bossant sur le dossier de la créature de Roswell.



Les boyaux roulés comme des cables réseaux c'était rigolo quand même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Et je vous parle pas du paquet' loss&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : avoir le karma de Melounette qui n'a croisé que des maladroits et en éprouve aujourd'hui une frustration bien compréhensible.


Ah ça..depuis que je suis inscrite sur Macgé, j'en croise, et des gratinés. Mais je ne suis pas frustrée, au contraire, ça égaye mes journées de recherche d'appart.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2007)

et la carte wifi, il l'a mis où?


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Juin 2007)

se dire "aaaah c'est foutu le délai de remise des dossiers locataire est dépassé jel'auraijamaisjel'auraijamaisjel'auraijamais"

parce que c'est mooon dossier remis en catastrophe ce matin qui a été retenu pour mon super nid de 25m carrés :love: 

ENFIN la chance me sourit cinq minutes... et pas n'importe lesquelles s'il vous plait :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et la carte wifi, il l'a mis où?


 

DTC :rose:


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Juin 2007)

se dire "c'est pas la peine d'envoyer son CV dans cette boutique de fringues ils doivent crouler sous les lettres de motiv" 

parce que c'est moi qu'on vient de rappeler :love:

quelle journée mes enfants :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : penser qu'il existe une solidarit&#233;, m&#234;me minime, entre mod&#233;rateurs du bar... :sick:



t'inqui&#232;te, il te reste la solidarit&#233; entre vieux mon cher Amok... quoi *L**** *?!... oula non, je ne peux pas lui dire &#231;a de ta part  ... :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> se dire "aaaah c'est foutu le délai de remise des dossiers locataire est dépassé jel'auraijamaisjel'auraijamaisjel'auraijamais"
> 
> parce que c'est mooon dossier remis en catastrophe ce matin qui a été retenu pour mon super nid de 25m carrés :love:
> 
> ENFIN la chance me sourit cinq minutes... et pas n'importe lesquelles s'il vous plait :love:


Déconseil que j'en ai plein aujourd'hui : Lire ça alors que, mon dossier, il doit servir de litière aux chats de tous les proprios de Paris.
Là aujourd'hui, elle m'énerve un tantinet. Je vais aller me défouler sur un geek tiens, n'importe lequel, au hasard.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> parce que c'est mooon dossier remis en catastrophe ce matin qui a été retenu pour mon super nid de 25m carrés :love:


 


mademoisellecha a dit:


> se dire "c'est pas la peine d'envoyer son CV dans cette boutique de fringues ils doivent crouler sous les lettres de motiv"
> 
> parce que c'est moi qu'on vient de rappeler :love:
> 
> quelle journée mes enfants :love:


Tu as de la chance.
Ca aurait pu être l'inverse.


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le fait que tu te lèches le fondement pour te donner une contenance devant les passants n'arrange rien : je te l'ai déjà dit 100 fois !



....certes ..certes !!!!
...mais cela m'a valu un certain succès auprès des femmes figure toi ...
1-....pour la souplesse
2- ....pour le coup de langue....

 

...bon dans l'hyppothèse fort probable que ça soit hors charte, que je vais certainement m'en prendre une... 

...PS > Mademoisellecha....continue steuplai !!! ...on dirait que tu agaces Mél


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Juin 2007)

non non...ça va c'est fini.


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> non non...ça va c'est fini.


Tu es sûre de ne pas attendre encore un coup de fil ? Tu as bien relevé ton courrier ?
on ne sait jamais, hein, la journée n'est ps finie...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> non non...&#231;a va c'est fini.




Ouais&#8230; T&#244;t ou tard, on arrive &#224; la fin de la pubert&#233;  Mais les rechutes sont fr&#233;quentes. Faudrait te croiser avec Mackie, tiens. Le seul &#234;tre sur terre &#224; la pubert&#233; chronique&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4298970 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais Tôt ou tard, on arrive à la fin de la puberté  Mais les rechutes sont fréquentes. Faudrait te croiser avec Mackie, tiens. Le seul être sur terre à la puberté chronique




Quoi? Mackie a encore de l'acné? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Sur les fesses. Il fait une allergie au talc&#8230;


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4298970 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait te croiser avec Mackie, tiens. Le seul &#234;tre sur terre &#224; la pubert&#233; chronique&#8230;



...et r&#233;tractile   

hein ? quoi ? j'ai confondu avec quoi ?....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> DTC :rose:



 Quelles fr&#233;quentations sont les tiennes depuis peu ? 



Lila a dit:


> ....certes ..certes !!!!
> ...mais cela m'a valu un certain succ&#232;s aupr&#232;s des femmes figure toi ...
> 1-....pour la souplesse
> 2- ....pour le coup de langue....



3-....l'appendice caudale remuant ! :rateau:


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

..*déconseil* médical 2 *du jour*....

...prendre rendez-vous chez un toubib qu'on a pas l'habitude en se disant :

 "bohhh c'est juste pour avoir une ordonnance pour des séances de kiné qui me permettra d'aller voir et me faire tripoter par cette absolument charmante jeune kiné:love: :love: :love: " .....

...et tomber sur un garçon boucher qui, trop heureux d'avoir enfin un client, s'improvise osthéo et te remet ta race  en jouant aux osselets avec tes vertèbres (tout ça dans un bruit comme quand tu dépiotes un poulet en petits morceaux pour la fricassée...:afraid: :hosto: )....j'ai échappé de justesse à la remise en place de mon coccyx  par voie naturelle !!!! :rose: (quoique ça aurait peut-être été le meilleur moment)


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> j'ai &#233;chapp&#233; de justesse &#224; la remise en place de mon coccyx  par voie naturelle !!!! :rose: (quoique &#231;a aurait peut-&#234;tre &#233;t&#233; le meilleur moment)



C'est &#224; &#231;a que sert l'appendice caudale te diront les sp&#233;cialistes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..*déconseil* médical 2 *du jour*....
> 
> ...prendre rendez-vous chez un toubib qu'on a pas l'habitude en se disant :
> 
> ...



ha, il t'a examiné la langue aussi donc...


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

déconseil du jour méchament grave :

héberger gratuitement un ami de 15 ans  qui a des dettes, et ne pas répondre quand l'interphone et la sonnette de la porte retentissent parce qu'on est occupé sur Macgé...
Entendre alors que l'on trifouille la serrure. 
Ouvrir alors brusquement la porte un Opinel numéro 8 à la main, et se retrouver nez à nez avec un serrurier, un huissier de justice et un témoin.
prouver par A+B que je ne suis pas la personne recherchée, faire des pieds et des mains pour expliquer que le mobilier est le mien et qu'il est hors de question d'en faire la liste.
Finalement appeler le dit ami pour que l'huissier prenne rendez vous avec lui.

Putain, l'ami, il va pas comprendre quand il va se prendre la raclée de sa vie et la porte (ça, c'est pour l'effet de style)

J'ai les nerfs grave.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> déconseil du jour méchament grave :



Déconseil du jour : citer Mademoisellecha alors que sa chance semble avoir un impact négatif sur tout posteur citant ses posts :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Tous ?


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4299026 a dit:
			
		

> Tous ?


Non... un petit chat résiste encore et toujours...


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..*d&#233;conseil* m&#233;dical 2 *du jour*....
> 
> ...prendre rendez-vous chez un toubib qu'on a pas l'habitude en se disant :
> 
> ...


 

Je te l'ai dit, faut rester assis sur ton banc....
Ps quant a mes fr&#233;quentations....


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : citer Mademoisellecha alors que sa chance semble avoir un impact négatif sur tout posteur citant ses posts :hosto:



...ah ben non au contraire même .......
....si j'avais pas cité son post ...encore un peu et je l'aurai DLC...hein bon alors hein !!!! 

...d'ailleurs maintenant tous mes posts commenceront par 


			
				Mademoisellecha a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Non... un petit chat résiste encore et toujours...


Et un ponk aussi !

Moi, quand la poisse me pointe du doigt, je lui bouffe le doigt et le reste du bras.
Non mais.


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et un ponk aussi !
> 
> Moi, quand la poisse me pointe du doigt, je lui bouffe le doigt et le reste du bras.
> Non mais.


tiens ouais, je vais faire ca aussi. heureusement, mon dentiste est prof de fac et ami de mon p&#232;re (un vrai ami, pas le genre de...). Au moins, ca &#233;vite la poisse de la bouche.

taiiiin, heureusement que vous z&#234;tes l&#224; les potos, ca me refout la patate de vous lire 


merci pour le soutien, odr&#233; et Fab'Fab


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> merci pour le soutien, odré et FabFab'


...mefie toi quand même..... 
en fait ils veulent la liste de tes meubles pour les avoir au meilleur prix aux enchères


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ah ben non au contraire même .......
> ....si j'avais pas cité son post ...encore un peu et je l'aurai DLC...hein bon alors hein !!!!
> 
> ...d'ailleurs maintenant tous mes posts commenceront par



Déconseil : ne pas citer Mademoisellecha alors que l'on veut aller rendre visite à la jolie kiné


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2007)

Ceci dit, on a les amis qu'on mérite...   :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...mefie toi quand même.....
> en fait ils veulent la liste de tes meubles pour les avoir au meilleur prix aux enchères


noooooon ??? t'es sûr ? mince, je n'y aurait jamais cru... les boule...

déconseil du jour : raconter des mésaventures avec huissier de justice, pour mieux se faire piller par odré et Fab'Fab... si ça se trouve, c'est eux qui l'ont envoyé... les fourbes...


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : raconter des m&#233;saventures avec huissier de justice, pour mieux se faire piller par odr&#233; et Fab'Fab... si &#231;a se trouve, c'est eux qui l'ont envoy&#233;... les fourbes...



ahhh ...hein tu vois ...rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; ! Tssssss !
..enfin....












.... sinon c'est b&#244; chez toi ? c'est dans quel ton ?  T'as quoi comme mac ?....


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ceci dit, on a les amis qu'on m&#233;rite...   :rateau:


je ne l'ai pas m&#233;rit&#233;... il m'a &#233;t&#233; impos&#233; par la force des choses, des al&#233;as de la vie...

Bref, d&#233;conseil du jour :
rester en bons termes avec un gars qu'on a connu en 6&#232;me et avec qui on a fait les 400 coups durant des ann&#233;es dans la m&#234;me classe (je ne dis pas qu'on est rest&#233;s des ann&#233;es en 6&#232;me, hein, faut pas confondre, lol), et essayer de l aider &#224; sortir de la derm.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> déconseil du jour : raconter des mésaventures avec huissier de justice, pour mieux se faire piller par odré et Fab'Fab... si ça se trouve, c'est eux qui l'ont envoyé... les fourbes...



Il n'y avait pas un indice ? Une chemise un peu spéciale ou un plume qui dépassait ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> noooooon ??? t'es s&#251;r ? mince, je n'y aurait jamais cru... les boule...
> 
> d&#233;conseil du jour : raconter des m&#233;saventures avec huissier de justice, pour mieux se faire piller par odr&#233; et Fab'Fab... si &#231;a se trouve, c'est eux qui l'ont envoy&#233;... les fourbes...



Pfff &#231;a demande bien trop de boulot il faudrait que je t'en veuille vraiment beaucoup. 

D&#233;conseil : Se laisser inscrire &#224; un distributeur de livre &#224; domicile bien connu de nos bo&#238;tes aux lettres fran&#231;aises ....


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ahhh ...hein tu vois ...rhôôôô ! Tssssss !
> ..enfin....
> 
> 
> ...


regarde mon profil 
sinon, ouais, ça va. mais avec ma femme, on va refaire tout l'appartement après le départ de l'ami... au kärcher 
tiiiin, d'ailleurs, quand je vais lui ire à ma femme, elle va péter un boulon ce soir. Oulalalalala le pauvre ami, comment il va gicler manumilitari... J'imagine même pas...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> comment il va gicler Manu Militari


_H&#233; Manu, rent' chez toi_
_les huissiers te recherchent,_
_ils sortent &#224; peine de l&#224;,_
_fini d'jouer les faux-derches_
_j'payerais pas tes conn'ries_
_t'aurais pu m'en parler_
_comment tu crois qu'le vis_
_quand d&#233;boulent les huissiers ?_
_la sixi&#232;me de folie_
_c'&#233;tait y a plus d'quinze ans_
_t'fais c'que tu veux d'ta vie_
_mais chui pas ta maman..._

(sur l'air de "Manu" - Renaud)


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> noooooon ??? t'es sûr ? mince, je n'y aurait jamais cru... les boule...
> 
> déconseil du jour : raconter des mésaventures avec huissier de justice, pour mieux se faire piller par odré et Fab'Fab... si ça se trouve, c'est eux qui l'ont envoyé... les fourbes...




Merde ça c'est vu... :rateau:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Juin 2007)

Croire que le temps efface les mauvais et les bons souvenirs.


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juin 2007)

*profond et douleureux soupir *


A part  &#231;a, la p&#234;che ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2007)

une bonne autoflagellation avec des orties fraîchement coupées, et hop, c'est reparti pour un tour... oui en courant...


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Juin 2007)

Croire qu'on est pas seul dans la vie.


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juin 2007)

_Quand &#231;a va mal,

Je frappe un chien !

Ca fait du bruit !

Ca fait du bien !

Car je suis ....._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et un ponk aussi !
> 
> Moi, quand la poisse me pointe du doigt, je lui bouffe le doigt et le reste du bras.
> Non mais.



et tu lui bouffes comment? Rooohhhhhh!!!!


*bande de salopiaux*, je suis bouffé par le boulot depuis 15 jours et vous me laissez rien;

je suis dépité.


NB: la suite au prochain.


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... *L*****...


Le Tchernobyl des forums ? :mouais:


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs tout le p&#233;rim&#232;tre de l'usine est uniquement r&#233;serv&#233; aux contamin&#233;s.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2007)

croire qu'une femme peut reconnaître qu'elle s'est trompée...:sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> croire qu'une femme peut reconnaître qu'elle s'est trompée...:sleep:


Autant de misogynie me r&#233;vulse.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Autant de misogynie me révulse.



Fait pas ta prude toi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Autant de misogynie me révulse.



T'aurais été chez moi ce matin, tu dirais pas ça...


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'aurais été chez moi ce matin, tu dirais pas ça...


il est bien élevé, il parle pas la bouche pleine...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Autant de misogynie me révulse.




Il ne sait donc pas y faire qu'avec les modérateurs !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne sait donc pas y faire qu'avec les modérateurs !


D&#233;conseil du jour : venir ici avec des gros sabots, &#231;a se voit tout de suite. :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : ne pas mettre ses gros sabots en travers des chicots d'Ed la fiotte. Ca sera dommage de louper ça...


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juin 2007)

*Déconseil du jour *: se faire piquer par une guêpe, sur le mollet, quand on est sur un VTT dans une descente plutôt "boueuse" voire marécageuse.... 

Non seulement ça fait monstre mal :affraid: mais en plus faut poser les pieds, pour chasser l'espèce d'insecte rayé jaune et noir qui s'accroche à votre mollet musclé, dans cette espèce de gadoue.. Du coup, on s'enfonce jusqu'aux chevilles :casse: :affraid:


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

*Déconseil du jour *: imaginer pouvoir faire de l'exercice physique en habits de princesse... et ne pas saloper ses souliers de vair


----------



## jugnin (13 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil d&#233;finitif : rentrer &#224; Rennes pour "motifs professionnels".  

_Burp._:sick:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Autant de misogynie me révulse.



Héhé, tu verras quand t'en auras une, tu changeras probablement d'avis...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Héhé, tu verras quand t'en auras une, tu changeras probablement d'avis...   :rateau:


Une mysoginie ?
C'est bien ?
Moi, j'hésite - j'ai pris un machisme un peu bas de game chez un hard-discounter et je n'en suis pas très content, il me gratte...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une mysoginie ?
> C'est bien ?
> Moi, j'h&#233;site - j'ai pris un machisme un peu bas de game chez un hard-discounter et je n'en suis pas tr&#232;s content, il me gratte...



Ha &#231;a,  le Tergal&#169;... !


----------



## Melounette (13 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil radical du jour :* faire du sport.


J'suis bien d'accord.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Fab'Fab a dit:


> croire qu'une femme peut reconnaître qu'elle s'est trompée...:sleep:


:mouais:
Faire ce genre de provocation alors qu'une féministe gauchiste rôde dans le coin.
Et pis tiens, croire qu'un blond peut être autre chose qu'un blond.
T'l'as pas volée celle-là.
Macho franchouillard de bas étage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> D'autres ont quand même des arguments plus incisifs.
> :afraid:
> :mouais:
> :hein:



Pitêt, mais c'est moins pratique pour dessiner les chmizafleur de Roberto, ou les dentelles de Pépita


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Juin 2007)

Peut-on croire une femme immorale ?



je sais ce n'est pas un d&#233;conseil mais une question 
pour ne pas &#233;crire plus tard : 


croire une femme immorale ...


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Peut-on croire une femme immorale ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est quoi immorale ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est quoi immorale ?



Très bonne question. En fait la morale est un phénomène qui bien que "social", semble relever plus de la théorie de la relativité générale à géométrie variable.

Ce qui est moral pour toi ne l'est pas nécessairement pour tout le monde.

Par exemple, "une femme immorale", c'est une notion qui vise à stigmatiser, la plupart du temps, du moins, une femme qui prétend s'octroyer les mêmes droits, privilèges et libertés qu'un homme. Et le moins surprenant n'est pas que cet argument soit principalement utilisé ... Par d'autres femmes :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est quoi immorale ?



je ne sais pas :rateau: 
c'est ce qu'elle prétend être


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Très bonne question. En fait la morale est un phénomène qui bien que "social", semble relever plus de la théorie de la relativité générale à géométrie variable.
> 
> Ce qui est moral pour toi ne l'est pas nécessairement pour tout le monde.
> 
> Par exemple, "une femme immorale", c'est une notion qui vise à stigmatiser, la plupart du temps, du moins, une femme qui prétend s'octroyer les mêmes droits, privilèges et libertés qu'un homme. Et le moins surprenant n'est pas que cet argument soit principalement utilisé ... Par d'autres femmes :mouais:



Déconseil : ne pas explorer ses côtés masculins


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et le moins surprenant n'est pas que cet argument soit principalement utilis&#233; ... Par d'autres femmes :mouais:



Les strat&#233;gies de conservation du pouvoir passent aussi parfois par le fait d'octroyer le moins de droits possibles &#224; ses pairs. Et garder l'illusion de sa force.
Ces strat&#233;gies ne sont pas f&#233;minines par essence, elles sont souvent celles des opprim&#233;s "collaborateurs".


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> D&#233;conseil : ne pas explorer ses c&#244;t&#233;s masculins



Ben ... Tu sais bien avec quelle &#233;quit&#233;, dans notre soci&#233;t&#233; polic&#233;e, les &#226;mes bien pensantes consid&#232;rent un homme qui accumule les conqu&#234;tes f&#233;minines, et une femme qui accumule les conqu&#234;tes masculines ! Et tu sais aussi, je n'en doute pas, qui se pr&#233;cipitera en premier pour jeter des pierres &#224; cette derni&#232;re !

Bien s&#251;r, j'ai choisi l&#224; l'exemple le plus flagrant, mais on en retrouve des &#233;quivalents &#224; tous les &#233;chelons de notre vie quotidienne.

D&#233;conseil corollaire : &#234;tre une femme, particuli&#232;rement une femme libre.


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... Tu sais bien avec quelle équité, dans notre société policée, les âmes bien pensantes considèrent un homme qui accumule les conquêtes féminines, et une femme qui accumule les conquêtes masculines ! Et tu sais aussi, je n'en doute pas, qui se précipitera en premier pour jeter des pierres à cette dernière !
> 
> Bien sûr, j'ai choisi là l'exemple le plus flagrant, mais on en retrouve des équivalents à tous les échelons de notre vie quotidienne.
> 
> Déconseil corollaire : être une femme, particulièrement une femme libre.



Je sais tout ça oui. J'ai juste décidé de m'en foutre. Pas toujours facile 

Déconseil : ne pas se faire plaisir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je sais tout ça oui. J'ai juste décidé de m'en foutre. Pas toujours facile
> 
> Déconseil : ne pas se faire plaisir.



C'est à mon sens, la seule chose à faire, laisse les hypocrites à leur délire, et vis ta vie, je te la souhaite longue et heureuse. 

Déconseil : penser qu'il y a du mal à se faire du bien.


----------



## Melounette (14 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Peut-on croire une femme immorale ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déconseil : penser qu'il y a du mal à se faire du bien.



Ou bien ?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

Laisser son ses r&#233;veils en marche un jour de cong&#233;.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Laisser son ses réveils en marche un jour de congé.



ça, c'est ma spécialité !  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça, c'est ma spécialité !  :rateau:



Déconseil du jour : réveiller le côté lastradien qui sommeille en vous


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Tu d&#233;m&#233;nages quand du coup Roberto ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2007)

déconseil économique: demander un petit devis à Roberto...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> J'suis bien d'accord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CQFD.


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2007)

vouloir faire une heure sup aujourd'hui, arriver ce matin 1 h plus tot, et voir tout le monde sur le trotoir devant le boulot car il n'y a plus de courant dans le paté de maison :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil : Faire un test pour mesurer son &#233;tat de cunnard.

Y'a toutes les chances pour que vous soyez d&#233;&#231;u du r&#233;sultat


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2007)

Regarder ça au boulot...


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Regarder ça au boulot...


deja bue dans le fil idoine


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Je plussoie !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Mon déconseil* Spécial-devis était *un conseil.
> *:king:
> 
> _"...Merci d'avoir répondu si vite, je t'envoie les premiers éléments la semaine prochaine..."
> ...



N'oublie pas les pinup made in USA indissociables de l'american way of life mon cher Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

La "petite" &#224; droite ferait presque sexy en comparaison 



J'AI DIT PRESQUE !!!!!! Pffff


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

(bordel !! Pas de lien ! :mouais: )


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

(toi aussi d&#233;&#231;u mon chaton ? :sick: )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

il baisse Rob', ouais&#8230; &#199;a fait de la peine &#224; dire, mais c'est un rude constat&#8230;

Vais boire un caf&#233;-asphalte, tiens, &#231;a va me remonter


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2007)

Je ne crois pas : il laisse place &#224; l'imagination pour que tu puisse d&#233;velopper tes facult&#233;s c&#233;r&#233;brales  
/mode langue de pute : facult&#233;s somme toute bien diminu&#233;es par ton activit&#233; de modo...) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Ouah l'autre, h&#233;  Vu ton grand &#226;ge et ton Alzheimer, l'imagination te fait office de m&#233;moire, c'est facile de la ramener&#8230;


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302222 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah l'autre, hé  Vu ton grand âge et ton Alzheimer, l'imagination te fait office de mémoire, c'est facile de la ramener



c'est pas le contraire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est pas le contraire ?



Non  Déconseil du jour : tenter de faire dialoguer un félin avec son "ordinaire"


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

J'le trouve pas dans la page sp&#233;cial modo


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4302392 a dit:
			
		

> J'le trouve pas dans la page sp&#233;cial modo


il a du disparaitre avant que tu arrives  


sinon : d&#233;conseil du jour, aller trainer sur le forum Jeux, c'est des coups &#224; vous r&#233;veiller des envies de war/starcraft du si&#232;cle dernier


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> vouloir faire une heure sup aujourd'hui, arriver ce matin 1 h plus tot, et voir tout le monde sur le trotoir devant le boulot car il n'y a plus de courant dans le paté de maison :rateau:



et rentré sans parapluie :S je suis doublement rincer :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (14 Juin 2007)

déconseil : laisser tomber son APN lorsqu'on est en train de faire une belle photo pour 72h pour convaincre :casse: 

Je vais chercher des conseils pour le réparer. :hosto:


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2007)

Tenter une auto fellation comme quand j'avais 15 ans... déjà j'ai pas réussi et en plus je me suis niqué le dos :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

@





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tenter une auto fellation comme quand j'avais 15 ans... d&#233;j&#224; j'ai pas r&#233;ussi et en plus je me suis niqu&#233; le dos :rateau:



Le pilon de la semaine t'a serieusement atteint.  


  

d&#233;conseil: faire fumer JPTK...


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tenter une auto fellation comme quand j'avais 15 ans... déjà j'ai pas réussi et en plus je me suis niqué le dos :rateau:



t'es devenu moins souple ou .... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> t'es devenu moins souple ou .... :rateau:



C'est petit ! Que c'est petit ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est petit ! Que c'est petit ! :rateau:



C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, sinon JPTK aurai pas de soucis.


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Juin 2007)

c'est charmant ici ce soir


----------



## Lila (15 Juin 2007)

..*déconseil hygiènique !!!!* voué à modération (m'en fous je suis pas d'humeur tou' façons)

.....se gratter le c** *puis* se décrotter le nez.....:mouais: 

..;surtout après avoir pris moules frites ce midi.....:sick: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour:
bosser dans cette boite et répondre à un appel d'offre de maniaco dépressifs compulsifs. Piting, 3° semaines de réponses. Ils réécrivent la génese ou quoi?!!!


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..*d&#233;conseil hygi&#232;nique !!!!* v



*Note &#224; nos jeunes lecteurs.*

Ces actions sont r&#233;alis&#233;es par des professionnels : en aucun cas vous ne devez essayer de les imiter.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

ouais, c'est ça. Des purs, des durs, des tatoués (ou à moué, je sé plus).

A, l'odeur du napalm le soir... tout un bonheur. Surtout avec la charge des vaches kirie en fond sonore.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Déconseil du jour:
> bosser


Ô que oui !
Surtout aujourd'hui où j'ai l'entousiasme d'un méhrou neurasthénique et la motivation d'une endive.
C'est bien parce qu'il y a des factures à payer.


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ouais, c'est &#231;a. Des purs, des durs, des tatou&#233;s (ou &#224; mou&#233;, je s&#233; plus).
> 
> A, l'odeur du napalm le soir... tout un bonheur. Surtout avec la charge des vaches kirie en fond sonore.



Le cascadeur de l'anal dont il est question ici a, malgr&#233; des ann&#233;es de pratique, 9 phalanges qui ont disparues. Plonger les doigts dans le magma est un exercice p&#233;rilleux.
Ceci &#233;tant, soyons justes : comme JPTC il se fait vieux. En un temps pas si lointain il pouvait effectuer les deux op&#233;rations en m&#234;me temps, avec un seul doigt, en passant par l'int&#233;rieur. Comme c'est un habitant du pays la Mairie le cachetonne encore de temps en temps pour &#233;gayer les galettes des rois et autres r&#233;union Tupperware, mais il est sur le d&#233;clin.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

anal pas bête Amok.

et, quant aux galettes, fussent elles des rois, je ne les égaye que par mon sourire mutin et mon regard de braise (d'où la fusion suce cité plus haut).

Déconseil du jour : venir ici entre 2 réponses à ce ****** offre. Productivité déclinante assurée.


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du _soir_ : ne pas avoir un épicier ouvert à 1h du matin en bas de chez soi :love:


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

Corrolaire : avoir fini la saison 3 de DH


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Déconseil du _soir_ : ne pas avoir un épicier ouvert à 1h du matin en bas de chez soi :love:



*Déconseil du soir*
ne pas avoir de réserves  chez soi...










:hein:


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil de la nuit : lire les posts de Lila et d'Amok &#224; des heures tardives


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Corrolaire : avoir fini la saison 3 de DH



Dr House ?

Futur d&#233;conseil : D&#233;m&#233;nager un vieux pressoir de 3mx3m avec moteur et tout le toutim. J'ai dit que c'&#233;tait d&#233;montable, y'a des gros boulons de quelques cm de diam&#232;tre mais je sais pas quel est le num&#233;ro de la clef correspondante ... :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (16 Juin 2007)

Fais rouler sur des rondins de bois, er surtout c'est toi qui dirige la manoeuvre!   
T'as une bonne assurance?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Fais rouler sur des rondins de bois, er surtout c'est toi qui dirige la manoeuvre!
> T'as une bonne assurance?



Juste un mec de Thonon les bains plein de bonne volonté. J'y retourne tiens justement. Bon


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : essayer de se détendre et de se remonter le moral à la Sangria home made de la fête des écoles primaires  (c'était ça ou bière sans alcool !), hormis le goût inhabituel, et l'absence totale d'effet euphorisant, une accélération sensible de la vitesse de transit intestinal fu le seul point notable de cette soirée de mer de... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : essayer de se d&#233;tendre et de se remonter le moral &#224; la Sangria home made de la f&#234;te des &#233;coles primaires  (c'&#233;tait &#231;a ou bi&#232;re sans alcool !), hormis le go&#251;t inhabituel, et l'absence totale d'effet euphorisant, une acc&#233;l&#233;ration sensible de la vitesse de transit intestinal fu le seul point notable de cette soir&#233;e de mer de... :rateau:




mode patoch:

*"t'as pens&#233; &#224; laisser cet endroit aussi
propre en sortant que tu ne l'as trouv&#233; en entrant?"
*

non, c'est vrai koi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : être hier


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2007)

Offrir un verre &#224; Justice Yeldham.


----------



## macaronique (17 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : essayer de se détendre et de se remonter le moral à la Sangria home made de la fête des écoles primaires  (c'était ça ou bière sans alcool !), hormis le goût inhabituel, et l'absence totale d'effet euphorisant, une accélération sensible de la vitesse de transit intestinal fu le seul point notable de cette soirée de mer de... :rateau:



Transit intestinal rapide à la fête des écoles primaires ?

:sick: :mouais:  

Déconseil : confondre la fête des écoles avec la fête des E. coli.


----------



## cachou8723 (17 Juin 2007)

Recevoir l' ADSL (et donc l'illimité internet) à deux semaines du bac....


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

Ben, o&#249; est le pbm : c'est fini depuis vendredi le bac


----------



## arcank (17 Juin 2007)

Justement, il a oubli&#233;


----------



## cachou8723 (17 Juin 2007)

Ben non c'est pas fini ya encore le ptit oral de m***e:love: 


Et puis à l' occasion 


> il a oublié


 
Je suis de sexe FEMININ  


Cachou>>CHARLOTTE:love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Ben non c'est pas fini ya encore le ptit oral de m***e:love:



Dis-nous en plus


----------



## arcank (17 Juin 2007)

Youps ! &#199;a ... c'est fait !

Bon courage pour le dernier oral !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dis-nous en plus



*Je ne voulais pas reveler*
mais maintenant que tu abordes le sujet...

Pour ma part, j'ai obtenu mon bas à la régulière moi....


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

Ton _bas_ ?


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Ben non c'est pas fini ya encore le ptit oral de m***e:love:






facile 



cachou8723 a dit:


> Je suis de sexe FEMININ



la preuve 



gKatarn a dit:


> Dis-nous en plus



euh ... toi non c'est pas envisageable mais dark tintin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2007)

un petit oral... mouais... pourquoi pas...


----------



## cachou8723 (17 Juin 2007)

Merci pour les encouragements  

Et 





> facile


 je sais pas si c'est le mot que j'emploirais vu l'étendu de mes révisions:love: et le fait que je sois une kiche à l' oral n'arrange en rien la situation..

Bref jvais y aller pépère, j'espère juste que Jean Jacques se retournera pas dans sa tombe si je tombe sur lui!(jsuis pas sur d'avoir tout capté avec ses histoires porno:mouais: )

Avec vos histoire de bas vous m'avez donner une ptite idée...qui sais, peut-être que mon jury se révelera être un homme...manquerai plus qu'il me donne une improvisation...il serait pas déçut!

>>Douce folie, jprend mes médocs et je me calme<<


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> le fait que je sois une kiche à l' oral



Une kiche, c'est une sorte de tarte has been ?


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Merci pour les encouragements
> 
> Et  je sais pas si c'est le mot que j'emploirais vu l'&#233;tendu de mes r&#233;visions:love: et le fait que je sois une kiche &#224; l' oral n'arrange en rien la situation..



la veille de mon bac de fran&#231;ais j'ai jouer toutes la Nuit a UT99 (pour les intimes :rateau: ) et pourtant j'ai eu 15  vous avez dis branleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> la veille de mon bac de français j'ai jouer toutes la Nuit a UT99 (pour les intimes :rateau: ) et pourtant j'ai eu 15  vous avez dis branleurs ?



C'était à l'oral ça non?  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2007)

non, &#233;crit, le seul oral fait c'&#233;tait sur du technique ... j'ai aussi eu 15


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> la veille de mon bac de fran&#231;ais j'ai jou&#233; toute la Nuit &#224; UT99 (pour les intimes :rateau: ) et pourtant j'ai eu 15  vous avez dit branleur ?



Vive l'Education Nationale


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le seul oral fait c'&#233;tait sur du technique ...



Ah ouai? :mouais: 


d&#233;conseil: remettre en cause les capacit&#233;s orales de Mackie. 

  



chandler_jf a dit:


> Vive l'Education Nationale



Pour ce qui est de l'&#233;crit...


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Vive l'Education Nationale



je t'ai pas parler de la mention


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je t'ai pas parler de la mention



ils en sont bien capables ...



pour atteindre les objectifs


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Vive l'Education Nationale



C'est vrai, surtout que les réussites au bac sont en augmentation !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ils en sont bien capables ...
> pour atteindre les objectifs



Je vois que nous nous comprenons


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai, surtout que les r&#233;ussites au bac sont en augmentation !


 
ah &#231;a ... 100 &#37; de r&#233;ussite dans ma classe :rateau: merde, c'est loin d&#233;j&#224; 2001 

d&#233;conseille du jour : pensez a de vielles choses, on ce prend des coups de vieux des fois !


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai, surtout que les réussites au bac sont en augmentation !



cf supra  

Il y a un bonus au nombre de fautes ... pas te féliciter de celles qui ne sont pas faites :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai, surtout que les réussites au bac sont en augmentation !



T'appelles çà une réussite


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'appelles çà une réussite



soit fier de ton fils


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Juin 2007)

feinter l'heure tardive et faire comme si on ne se levait pas à 6h demain matin pour la première fois depuis de longs mois   :afraid:


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ah &#231;a ... 100 &#37; de r&#233;ussite dans ma classe :rateau: merde, c'est loin d&#233;j&#224; 2001
> 
> * d&#233;conseille* du jour : *pensez* *a* de vielles choses, *on ce prend* des coups de vieux des fois !



100% de r&#233;ussite...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> 100% de réussite...



T'en a raté une, mon loup : "de *vielles* choses"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'en a raté une, mon loup : "de *vielles* choses"



Il a certains mots sur lesquels son regard ne s'arrête pas...


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : imaginer que la b&#233;tise peut &#234;tre jou&#233;e.


_non, on joue mieux ce qu'on est au fond_.





_Edit : thx r&#233;mi_


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'en a raté une, mon loup : "de *vielles* choses"





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il a certains mots sur lesquels son regard ne s'arrête pas...



Disons surtout que passé un cap, l'auto-correction des posts de Mackie s'engage automatiquement !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> soit fier de ton fils



Comme quoi les coups de vieux ça sert, on dirait


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Disons surtout que passé un cap, l'auto-correction des posts de Mackie s'engage automatiquement !



Oui, mais non, là, j'ai entendu dire que le correcteur orthographique de son navigateur avait du être interné d'urgence en service psychiatrique en raison d'un syndrome dépressif aigu à tendance paranoïde


----------



## elKBron (18 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comme quoi les coups de vieux ça sert, on dirait


pas ce ui'il y a de mieux : donner des coups de vieux... c'est trop fragile, et ça ne fait pas suffisemment mal...
mieux vaut des coups de bambou 

déconseil du jour : vouloir travailler plus tôt , donc se lever plus tôt et se rendre compte qu'on ne peut pas travailler, pour cause de serveur distant éteint... (joies du télétravail)
foutus "collègues" qui eux, ne se lèvent pas plus tôt...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : croire que Mackie a pu avoir 15 en Fran&#231;ais un jour&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> soit fier de ton fils



Y a pas de soucis de ce côté-là    mais le fiston n'est qu'au brevet, pas au bac


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306017 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : croire que Mackie a pu avoir 15 en Français un jour



déconseille du jour : dire ça a mackie, je vais t'envoyer mon relevé de note tiens


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseille du jour : dire ça a mackie, je vais t'envoyer mon relevé de note tiens



C'est justement que ce soit vrai, qui est accablant ! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est justement que ce soit vrai, qui est accablant ! :mouais:



Ceci dit, une virgule malencontreusement oubliée entre le 1 et le 5 et tout peut basculer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Et apr&#232;s, les profs r&#226;lent quand on critique l'Education Nationale&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le misérable, depuis, réfléchit, en grimaçant de honte, au sens véritable de l'existence.


Les testicules peintes en blanc, enfoncées dans les oreilles


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306092 a dit:
			
		

> Les testicules peintes en blanc, enfonc&#233;es dans les oreilles




  

Ceci &#233;tant, sur les pentes enneig&#233;es du K2, cela doit passer plus facilement.

Non, s&#233;rieusement, Mackie... 15 en Fran&#231;ais ? Mais sur combien ?
Tu peux nous raconter comment cela s'est pass&#233; ? Par exemple, le prof &#233;tait-il dans son &#233;tat normal ? A t-il assorti sa note d'un commentaire du style : "Mon plus grand &#233;clat de rire en 40 ans de carri&#232;re : ca vaut bien 15 mais ne le r&#233;p&#233;tez pas" ou "Une conjugaison hasardeuse vaut une note prise au hasard : vous avez eu de la chance" ?

Et surtout : &#233;tais-tu serin* sur ta note en sortant de la pi&#232;ce, ou un doute se frayait-il doucement un chemin zig-zaguant dans les m&#233;andres de ton cerveau tortur&#233; par une adolescence difficile ? 


* Ne faites pas attention : j'exprime l&#224; mon envie de voir un jour Mackie en short avec un sweat jaune.


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

Je crois que vous devriez installer le système suivant à l'entré de certains topic...


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Je crois que vous devriez installer le système suivant à l'entré de certains topic...



Quel rapport avec Mackie ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Je crois que vous devriez installer le syst&#232;me suivant &#224; l'entr&#233; de certains topic...





Amok a dit:


> Quel rapport avec Mackie ? :mouais:





Ben, il a eu 15, pas 18


----------



## Darkfire (18 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben, il a eu 15, pas 18



Peut-&#234;tre qu'elle voulait dire -18/20 non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Je crois que vous devriez installer le système suivant à l'entré de certains topic...



Laisse-les se déshabiller tranquillement et arrête de regarder par la serrure d'autoportrait


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

Je faisais simplement allusion aux "b ites" "q" "testicules" "sexe" qui trainent sur les topics  



:love::love: :love:


Je vous rappelle que je n'ai *QUE* 16 ans...


----------



## Darkfire (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Je faisais simplement allusion aux "*****" "q" "testicules" "sexe" qui trainent sur les topics
> 
> 
> 
> :love::love: :love:



Il arrive en effet que "quelquefois" les topics du bar partent en c*uilles... 

Et moi 14...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Une remarque &#224; faire peut-&#234;tre ? :mouais:
C'est d&#233;j&#224; les vacances ? :sleep:


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Je faisais simplement allusion aux "*****" "q" "testicules" "sexe" qui trainent sur les topics
> 
> 
> 
> :love::love: :love:




C'était il y a fort longtemps (ca c'est histoire de couper l'herbe sous les pieds des malfaisants !), mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, j'avais des testicules bien avant d'avoir 18 ans.
Ceci étant, la remarque est intéressante : j'avais aussi des genoux, et qui plus est une paire de genoux. Tu remarqueras que je ne parle jamais de mes genoux : cela prouve bien que j'ai une haute estime pour la charte et que jamais, jamais je ne la caresse aux endroits où elle pique.

Dans le cas de notre Mackie, nous pouvons aborder tout ce qui va par paire. Parce que en aucun cas les attributs n'ont de fonctions sexuelles, et de plus ceux qui les ont vus peuvent témoigner du fait que les objets ressemblent plus à un jeu de tac-tac (tacatacatacata) qu'a des organes reproducteurs de Yéti.


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil fondamental : Ne pas avoir Mackie.

On s'ennuierait s&#233;v&#232;re sinon sur ces bons forums


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

D'autre part, Mackie m'a d&#233;j&#224; avou&#233; avoir entendu de la musique lors d'un supplice de l'iPod&#8230;

(&#199;a devait &#234;tre _Never mid the bollocks_&#8230;   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> (ca c'est histoire de couper l'herbe sous les pieds des malfaisants !)



En coupant, fais attention quand même aux choses qui traînent :affraid:


----------



## elKBron (18 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En coupant, fais attention quand même aux choses qui traînent :affraid:


c'est bien connu, les caleçons, c'est pas forcément bon pour l'esthétique et le pandouillage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Allez&#8230; on y va de la petite recommandation du p&#232;re casse-*******s :

Comme vous pouvez vous en apercevoir, les forums rajeunissent. Alors il va falloir essayer un tant soit peu de prendre en compte le fait que des gens de bien moins que 18 ans lisent ces lignes.

Faites un effort en direction au moins du bon go&#251;t&#8230;
Merci.


----------



## cachou8723 (18 Juin 2007)

> Comme vous pouvez vous en apercevoir, les forums rajeunissent. Alors il va falloir essayer un tant soit peu de prendre en compte le fait que des gens de bien moins que 18 ans lisent ces lignes


----------



## lalsaco (18 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Vouloir faire une entrée remarquée sur ce topic  :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2007)

"J'atteignis ainsi ma seizième année, inquiet, sans goût de mon état, sans plaisirs de mon âge, dévoré de désirs dont j'ignorais l'objet, pleurant sans sujets de larme, soupirant sans savoir de quoi" (J. J. Rousseau, _Les confessions_)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


>


Ouais&#8230; ben rigole pas trop, hein ?
A ton &#226;ge on ne tra&#238;ne pas dans les bars.

Alors si je trouve qu'il est plus facile de t'interdire certains sujets plut&#244;t que de passer du temps &#224; effacer et corriger, faudra pas t'&#233;tonner. Je suis plut&#244;t du style "moindre effort" moi


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306326 a dit:
			
		

> Alors si je trouve qu'il est plus facile de t'interdire certains sujets plut&#244;t que de passer du temps &#224; effacer et corriger, faudra pas t'&#233;tonner. Je suis plut&#244;t du style "moindre effort" moi


Fain&#233;ant, quoi !... Un chat....  

_Un gros con de chat...._.


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : oublier que Safari Beta sur Windows est une Daube

le vrai d&#233;conseil plus bas :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Déconseil: Citer du Rousseau.
Dans le genre pédante victime persécutée, on fait pas mieux.

CouleurSud, tu me déçois.


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306261 a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous pouvez vous en apercevoir, les forums rajeunissent.



Déconseil du jour : oublier que même les institutions de jeunes filles sont désormais reliées à Internet


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Déconseil: Citer du Rousseau.
> Dans le genre pédante victime persécutée, on fait pas mieux.
> 
> CouleurSud, tu me déçois.



Bon d'accord. La prochaine fois je citerai le Divin Marquis


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2007)

Voilà, en progrès certain


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306261 a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous pouvez vous en apercevoir, les forums rajeunissent. Alors il va falloir essayer un tant soit peu de prendre en compte le fait que des gens de bien moins que 18 ans lisent ces lignes



...ahhh oui ...donc....
je renouvelle mon* déconseil de l'autre jour* !!!
..nan parce que c'est vrai, ça peut être utile.....surtout poutr la formation de jeunes recrues

...hein ? quoi ???? on me signale à l'oreillette que...... hein ? je suis le seul à faire ce genre de choses ???? ah ? sûr ???? ah !!! bon .....
pourtant ..l'autre soir Amok....

...tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> pourtant ..l'autre soir Amok....



Elle sest battue avec le loup toute la nuit... puis, le matin, le loup la mangée.

Alphonse Daudet,_ Lettres de mon moulin_


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Elle sest battue avec le loup toute la nuit... puis, le matin, le loup la mangée.
> 
> Alphonse Daudet,_ Lettres de mon moulin_



...non non ...pas mangée.....  

:casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon d'accord. La prochaine fois je citerai le Divin Marquis



t'veu t'bat'?  :hosto:


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

Beroth a dit:


> D&#233;conseil de 16h11: Le P2P, saimal.
> 
> 
> &#199;a m'apprendra, tiens ..




*d&#233;conseil 16h19*......le dire ici ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> *déconseil 16h19*......le dire ici ! :mouais:


Bougez pas&#8230;

Je choisis le club&#8230;


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306494 a dit:
			
		

> Bougez pas
> 
> Je choisis le club



Trop tard


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Trop tard



déconseil: manquer de fairplay!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306494 a dit:
			
		

> Bougez pas&#8230;
> 
> Je choisis le club&#8230;




Personellement, j'aurais choisi çà :







Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

quand on voit ton casque, on se pose d&#233;j&#224; moins de questions&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306504 a dit:
			
		

> quand on voit ton casque, on se pose déjà moins de questions&#8230;



Quoi, mon casqueuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Qu'est-ce qu'il a mon casqueuuuuuuuuuuuuu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> *d&#233;conseil 16h19*......le dire ici ! :mouais:



D&#233;conseil : citer l'ind&#233;sirable que le mod&#233;rateur vient de putter au risque de finir comme ledit ind&#233;sirable


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2007)

Dis, t'as vu Lila, moi je suis plus discr&#232;te..


----------



## Beroth (18 Juin 2007)

Conseil de 16h32: Evitez de manger de club de golf avec les incisives, ça fait mal  


Désolé les gens, comme je l'ai dit en privé à l'auteur de ma sanction, une simple évocation me semblait plus anodine qu'autre chose, mais la règle c'est la règle, donc ça ne se reproduira plus


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D&#233;conseil : citer l'ind&#233;sirable que le mod&#233;rateur vient de putter au risque de finir comme ledit ind&#233;sirable




...prttttttttt ! 
sachez, minou, que j'ai cit&#233; Avant le pinpon !!!!! et m&#234;me que j'ai &#201;dit&#233; aussi ensuite !!!!!

...et puis kikoikoi ? qu'entends-je ? mettrai-t-on en doute les talents, comp&#233;teences, jugements des nos chers et v&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s (oui je sais &#231;a se voit beaucoup l&#224 mod&#233;rateurs en doute ? hmmm ?  


  



mado a dit:


> Dis, t'as vu Lila, moi je suis plus discr&#232;te..



.....l


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> Je faisais simplement allusion aux "b ites" "q" "testicules" "sexe" qui trainent sur les topics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah et c'est sûr qu'à 16 ans on ne prononce pas du tout ce genre de mot, même on ne fantasme pas le soir seul(e) au fond de son lit en faisant des choses qui ferait hérisser le chignon de maman.
Bien entendu.
Déconseil qui vaut ce qu'il vaut : Prendre les plus âgés que soi pour des imbéciles. On l'a déjà fait avant vous.
Sinon ça pousse ?


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Prendre les plus âgés que soi pour des imbéciles. On l'a déjà fait avant vous.



Et on le fait toujours !  :love:


----------



## Melounette (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et on le fait toujours !  :love:


Evidemment. Je crois me rappeler que tu es beaucoup plus âgé que moi non ?


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Evidemment. Je crois me rappeler que tu es beaucoup plus âgé que moi non ?



Beaucoup, beaucoup....  Je me bonifie, très chère : vous, vous vieillissez !


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Beaucoup, beaucoup....  Je me bonifie, très chère : vous, vous vieillissez !




...oui ...nous la prostate c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus tard !!!!!!


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui ...nous la prostate c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus tard !!!!!!



D'ailleurs on s'en fout : on ne l'utilise jamais !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui ...nous la prostate c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus tard !!!!!!



La graine de courge est salvatrice pour nombre d'entre nous


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs on s'en fout : on ne l'utilise jamais !



...wé !!! pour pas l'user ! 
..ce qui fait que c'est ENCORE plus tard !!!!





TibomonG4 a dit:


> La graine de courge est salvatrice pour nombre d'entre nous




..ça s'administre par quelle voie ça ? :mouais: ......(c'est que je ne voudrai pas abîmer mon bel instrument de travail)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La graine de courge est salvatrice pour nombre d'entre nous



Qu'est-ce que je dois comprendre?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Ce que tu veux. Mais arr&#234;te de baver&#8230;


----------



## Lila (18 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je dois comprendre?




...*déconseil du jour* : avoir des graines qui peuvent sauver pas mal d'entre nous !!!!

..;au risque de se faire re...DÉtrousser au coin du fil...!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306559 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais arrête de baver



Mais comment il sait ça lui... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ......(c'est que je ne voudrai pas abîmer mon bel instrument de travail)



Ça dépend de l'année de sortie de l'instrument.


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Juin 2007)

En parlant d'examens... Je vous d&#233;conseille d'&#233;chouer. Surout le premier de la s&#233;rie.   :hein: :mouais: :mouais:      

Voil&#224;, c'&#233;tait juste comme &#231;a en passant. Vive demain.


----------



## two (18 Juin 2007)

En parlant d'examen un d&#233;conseil qui n'est pas du jour car il remonte  &#224;  ... au moins &#231;a...

Se laisser d&#233;concentrer par la sonnerie de son t&#233;l&#233;phone portable que l'on &#224; oubli&#233; de mettre en silencieux et qui, par l&#224; m&#234;me occasion, d&#233;range une douzaine de personnes qui passent un oral devant un couple d'examinateurs chacun (oui, douze &#233;l&#232;ves devant douze paires d'examinateurs dans la m&#234;me salle : quand on en a fini avec une mati&#232;re on passe &#224; la table suivante pour la mati&#232;re suivante...).
Enfin bref ce t&#233;l&#233;phone et sa sonnerie discr&#232;te  qui n'en finit  pas de sonner... et la personne au bout du fil qui insiste en appelant 3 fois &#224; 2 minutes d'intervalle...


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> En parlant d'examen un déconseil qui n'est pas du jour car il remonte  à  ... au moins ça...
> 
> Se laisser déconcentrer par la sonnerie de son téléphone portable que l'on à oublié de mettre en silencieux et qui, par là même occasion, dérange une douzaine de personnes qui passent un oral devant un couple d'examinateurs chacun (oui, douze élèves devant douze paires d'examinateurs dans la même salle : quand on en a fini avec une matière on passe à la table suivante pour la matière suivante...).
> Enfin bref ce téléphone et sa sonnerie discrète  qui n'en finit  pas de sonner... et la personne au bout du fil qui insiste en appelant 3 fois à 2 minutes d'intervalle...



En France, ce genre de hasard malchanceux est *éliminatoire*, c'est bien simple.
T'as pas le droit d'avoir ton portable qui sonne quand tu passes un exam. La moindre sonnerie, même si c'est que le réveil, ou que tu décroches pas, tu dégages et t'attends un an la nouvelle session.:hein: 
Si.
Vive la Belgique.


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2007)

Déconseil stéphaniste : Croire que l'UHMAC, c'est pour toute la vie...

Nan parce que le style _restes-de-sirène siffle, _là... 

'M'en vais m'ouvrir une bonne _B..._, moi tiens.


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2007)

Ouarf, la m&#233;saventure. Mais ce serait encore mieux avec des illustrations.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :sick:
> Ma dignité est sauve.
> :love:
> :love:



C'est pas ce qu'elle dit elle...   :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *D&#233;conseil :* rentrer peinard dans la salle de bains sans ses affaires



M&#234;me pas une serviette ?   
Tu es *sur* d'avoir &#233;t&#233; dans la salle de bain ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Même pas une serviette ?
> Tu es *sur* d'avoir été dans la salle de bain ?



Déconseil : sous-estimer l'ingéniosité d'une baby sitter ou d'un Roberto, au choix


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *Déconseil :* rentrer peinard dans la salle de bains sans ses affaires, c'est à dire tout c'qu'il faut pour sortir de ladite salle de bains _habillé_.
> _Ça fait deux fois que je me fais avoir._
> 
> ...




robertonittonet, t'es où????????          

RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Juin 2007)

un demi lexomil quand on est censé se réveiller à 5h pour aller bosser :affraid:


----------



## melina (19 Juin 2007)

ah ah ah! 

se vanter d'habiter un appart sans aucun vis-à-vis.

se balader donc souvent en petite tenue sans complexe. (sans rideaux en plus) (tss)
en plus il fait chaud là (même à Lille).

se rendre compte effarée, hier après midi (sans le haut :rose que finalement, cet appart abandonné depuis deux ans à 2m20 de l'autre coté de la cour (pour le coup avec une suuuuuper vue sur mon appart), ben y'a une poignée d'ouvriers mâles qui viennent de se décider à le retaper.
(sauf que ça faisait plusieurs heures que je me baladais comme ça sans les avoir remarqué)
(espérons qu'il en était de même pour eux :rateau


----------



## La mouette (19 Juin 2007)

Déconseil: croire son lapin lorsqu'il vous annonce la météo  

Edit: je sais c'est moins chaud que certain déconseils , mais il en faut pour tout les goûts, non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : se dire qu'on à le temps de faire un tour sur MacG malgré la prise d'...





mademoisellecha a dit:


> un demi lexomil quand on est censé se réveiller à 5h pour aller bosser :affraid:



*TU VAS TE MAGNER OUI !!!!*    ...


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: croire son lapin lorsqu'il vous annonce la météo
> 
> Edit: je sais c'est moins chaud que certain déconseils , mais il en faut pour tout les goûts, non ?



Et alors il indique quoi le lapin pour aujourd'hui ? Et pour ce Week End, je voudrais faire un barbecue (rien de salace), il va faire beau ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4307165 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ce Week End, je voudrais faire un barbecue (rien de salace), il va faire beau ?



Alors là, ce ouïqueinde, c'est la météo idéale pour ton barbec ... si tu aimes la viande bouillie :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4307165 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors il indique quoi le lapin pour aujourd'hui ? Et pour ce Week End, je voudrais faire un barbecue (rien de salace), il va faire beau ?



Je te dirais ça lundi


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: croire son lapin lorsqu'il vous annonce la météo



même question que bassou, mais plutôt localiser sur nantes


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: croire son lapin lorsqu'il vous annonce la météo


 

c'est pas moi!


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4307272 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi!



d&#233;conseil du jours : penser que le lapin m&#233;t&#233;o c'est aur&#233;lie et qu'elle donne le temps en bougeant la queue :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseille du jours : penser que le lapin météo c'est aurélie et qu'elle donne le temps en bougeant la queue :rateau:


 

 

Je vous dis que c'est pas moi!!!


----------



## Lila (19 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4307278 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dis que c'est pas moi!!!




..tu donnes quoi alors ? 



 ...c'est pas les grenouilles qui font &#231;a d'habitude la m&#233;t&#233;o ....


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..tu donnes quoi alors ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...c'est pas les grenouilles qui font ça d'habitude la météo ....



ça dépend des pays


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est pas les grenouilles qui font &#231;a d'habitude la m&#233;t&#233;o ....



Ahhh j'ai bcp de cordes &#224; mon arc, mais pas celle-l&#224;  Par contre, je me suis laiss&#233; dire que dans certaines contr&#233;es recul&#233;es, la m&#233;t&#233;o se "pr&#233;disait" au nombre de vibrations minute produites par certain specimen m&#226;le...  

D&#233;conseil de la semaine : faire "connaissance" d'une bande de jeunes


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> la météo se "prédisait" au nombre de vibrations minute produites par certain specimen mâle...



Qu'est-ce que ça doit donner par temps d'orage !


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que ça doit donner par temps d'orage !



Ca donne l'Amok !


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca donne l'Amok !



... pendant quelques dixièmes de secondes ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca donne l'Amok !



Tsunami inside  :affraid:




katelijn a dit:


> ... pendant quelques dixi&#232;mes de secondes ...



Comme la foudre donc  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> _Douche comprise ??_



Justement   Au fait, comme s'est pass&#233;e ta sortie de salle de bain ce matin ? 10 mn ou moins ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> ... pendant quelques dixièmes de secondes ...



Ah ... l'Amok co a Dix  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> _Douche comprise ??_



:mouais:  On n'est pas sur la même longueur d'ondes, là


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> ... pendant quelques dixièmes de secondes ...



Vous me semblez bien au fait, pour une inconnue... 

Roberto : ... Mot de 3 lettres, qui commence par B et se termine par N. Tu vois ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quand y a pas la baby-sitter je r&#233;fl&#233;chis moins, voire pas.
> :love:
> :love:



Tu pr&#233;vois le peignoire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu prévois le peignoire



ha non, ça c'est pour le bain. la peignoire.


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Juin 2007)

habiter la campagne :affraid: depuis quand au juste les perce-oreilles tombent-ils du plafond?? :affraid:


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Juin 2007)

pff! je te défie de dormir ici ne serait-ce qu'une seule nuit avec les araignées les perce oreilles le chat etou etou.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2007)

Et les rats en tricots ray&#233;s, ne les oublions pas !.... :style:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2007)

_Va falloir penser &#224; me confisquer l'acc&#232;s au cubi de rhum.... :rose:  _


----------



## Nexka (20 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _(attention de mettre préalablement à l'abri l'enveloppe de beuh)
> _:love:



Pourquoi ils sont accros à la beuh tes pingoins???  


Ca me rappelle, j'avais un rat à une époque qui était accro au canabis   Et comme mon frère l'était aussi, ils ne fesaient pas forcément bon ménage. 
Quand mon frère et ses copains venaient chez moi transformer mon salon en aquarium de fumée, mon petit rat attendait tranquillement dans son coin que leurs reflexes soient ralentis, et là il sautait sur les tables basses pour leur piquer les bouts de résine qui trainaient... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Pourquoi ils sont accros à la beuh tes pingoins???
> 
> 
> Ca me rappelle, j'avais un rat à une époque qui était accro au canabis   Et comme mon frère l'était aussi, ils ne fesaient pas forcément bon ménage.
> Quand mon frère et ses copains venaient chez moi transformer mon salon en aquarium de fumée, mon petit rat attendait tranquillement dans son coin que leurs reflexes soient ralentis, et là il sautait sur les tables basses pour leur piquer les bouts de résine qui trainaient... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Et depuis le rat est devenu dealer :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil : Regarder le ciel bleu dans la voiture, sur le chemin du travail. Accrocher un trottoir &#224; 30 km/h, y laisser deux pneus. Et devoir changer les quatre, sinon c'est pas marrant.


_Adieu, veaux, vaches, vacances..._


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Merde.*
> 
> 
> *Conseil pour se remonter le moral :* _ce n'était qu'un trottoir_, pas un piéton, pas un gamin.
> ...



Certes Roberto. Mais les trottoirs ont peut-être une âme


----------



## Matt74 (20 Juin 2007)

Déconseil autoroutier du matin :
Faire des appels de phares a la conductrice qui vient de vous doubler par la droite sur l'autoroute.
S'apercevoir un peu plus loin que ladite conductrice (a qui vous avez fait un geste assez évocateur sur sa santé mentale, sachant qu'elle slalomait entre les voitures) est en fait la responsable des Ressources Humaines avec qui vous avez rendez-vous l'apres midi meme pour parler prolongation de contrat...  
Je sens que je vais pas faire long feu dans l'entreprise moi !


----------



## elKBron (20 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais franchement, l'âme des trottoirs, ce coup-ci : on s'en fout !
> :love: :love:


alors que l'âme des pneus elle, on ne s'en fout pas !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil : glandouiller sur la voi*e* du milieu alors qu'il y a de la place &#224; droite pour se rabattre&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Merde.*
> 
> 
> *Conseil pour se remonter le moral :* _ce n'était qu'un trottoir_, pas un piéton, pas un gamin.
> ...



Ouais, c'est  vrai. Ouf.

Je note juste que les trottoirs ont la couenne plus dure que les gamins.


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> Déconseil autoroutier du matin :
> Faire des appels de phares a la conductrice qui vient de vous doubler par la droite sur l'autoroute.
> S'apercevoir un peu plus loin que ladite conductrice (a qui vous avez fait un geste assez évocateur sur sa santé mentale, sachant qu'elle slalomait entre les voitures) est en fait la responsable des Ressources Humaines avec qui vous avez rendez-vous l'apres midi meme pour parler prolongation de contrat...
> Je sens que je vais pas faire long feu dans l'entreprise moi !



Boah, t'as du bol, moi maintenant les glumeux scotchés sur la voie du milieu ou a gauche, c'est a coup de bottes que je les vire.

C'est vachement plus rigolo de voir leur tête affolée quand ils mesurent que leur chère petite voiture risque d'être rayée ou enffoncée (ah ben oui les bottes de moto avec Slider Magnesium, ca fait pas semblant dans une portière), plutôt que de slalomer entre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

J'attendais effectivement qu'un motard passe donner son avis


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4308485 a dit:
			
		

> Boah, t'as du bol, moi maintenant les glumeux scotch&#233;s sur la voie du milieu ou a gauche, c'est a coup de bottes que je les vire.
> 
> C'est vachement plus rigolo de voir leur t&#234;te affol&#233;e quand ils mesurent que leur ch&#232;re petite voiture risque d'&#234;tre ray&#233;e ou enffonc&#233;e (ah ben oui les bottes de moto avec Slider Magnesium, ca fait pas semblant dans une porti&#232;re), plut&#244;t que de slalomer entre.



Oxtar TCS?  
J'aime bien le bruit que &#231;a fait sur les porti&#232;res.  
Sans compter les effets pirotechniques, etincelles, toussa... :rose:


d&#233;conseil: ne pas avoir de bottes en becane. :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Déconseil : Regarder le ciel bleu dans la voiture, sur le chemin du travail. Accrocher un trottoir à 30 km/h, y laisser deux pneus. Et devoir changer les quatre, sinon c'est pas marrant.
> 
> 
> _Adieu, veaux, vaches, vacances..._



:hein: 
Hier, j'ai éclaté mon pneu avant droit sur un nid de poule saillant. 
Sur le coup, j'ai pas fait gaffe. Et puis là, ce matin en allant chercher mon pain, j'ai vu mon auto penchée.:mouais: 
Alors je me suis approchée. A plat.
 

Bon. Un café et je vais monter la roue de secours, faudrait pas en plus fatiguer les amortisseurs qui amortissent déjà depuis 230 000 km, en la laissant telle quelle des jours entiers cette auto.


----------



## Liz (20 Juin 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> Déconseil autoroutier du matin :
> Faire des appels de phares a la conductrice qui vient de vous doubler par la droite sur l'autoroute.
> S'apercevoir un peu plus loin que ladite conductrice (a qui vous avez fait un geste assez évocateur sur sa santé mentale, sachant qu'elle slalomait entre les voitures) est en fait la responsable des Ressources Humaines avec qui vous avez rendez-vous l'apres midi meme pour parler prolongation de contrat...
> Je sens que je vais pas faire long feu dans l'entreprise moi !



M'est arrivé (presque) la même chose il y a quelques années : devant l'entrée façon "alcatraz" d'une boite que j'allais prospecter, je klaxonne face à cette grosse c... qui met une heure à passer la barrière (ok je suis de marseille, disons 2 grooossses minutes). En fait, c'était la DRH à qui j'allais présenter un projet de formation ! Oups. Depuis, j'évite le stress et je fais du yoga )


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> faudrait pas en plus fatiguer les amortisseurs qui amortissent d&#233;j&#224; depuis 230 000 km



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Tu veux dire "qui n'amortissent plus depuis au moins 130 000 Km" :mouais:


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Tu veux dire "qui n'amortissent plus depuis au moins 130 000 Km" :mouais:



Oui, voilà c'est ça. 
J'attendais l'avis d'un expert.
Je ne compte pas les changer pour les 80 000 ou 100 000 bornes que le moteur peut encore faire. 
Faut que j'appèle le Guiness©.


----------



## elKBron (20 Juin 2007)

déconseil du jour : ne pas changer ses amortisseurs lorsque c'est nécessaire pour des prétextes à deux balles
rappelons que des amortisseurs fatigués augmentent la distance de freinage, et augmente donc en conséquence la potentialité d'un accident

je ne souhaite d'accident à personne, hein...


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> déconseil du jour : ne pas changer ses amortisseurs lorsque c'est nécessaire pour des prétextes à deux balles
> rappelons que des amortisseurs fatigués augmentent la distance de freinage, et augmente donc en conséquence la potentialité d'un accident
> 
> je ne souhaite d'accident à personne, hein...



Enfin là, c'est plus un prétexte à 2000 balles...

'Pis Stephanie, elle s'en fout, elle freine jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Deconseil: monter en voiture avec la famille jugnin/stephanie.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> 'Pis Stephanie, elle s'en fout, elle freine jamais.



D'ailleurs les plaquettes aussi ont 230.000 bornes, et comme neuves :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> D'ailleurs les plaquettes aussi ont 230.000 bornes, et comme neuves :affraid:





on freine pas des pieds dans les autos à pédales?


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Enfin là, c'est plus un prétexte à 2000 balles...
> 
> 'Pis Stephanie, elle s'en fout, elle freine jamais.



... elle décélère, nuance !

Pis 2000 balles, ça irait encore mais là pour changer les 4, c'est plus 4000 ou 6000.
_(Pour les Suisses : on parle en FF, là.)_
Donc ouais, je trouve que c'est un excellent prétexte, vu que 6000 balles, c'est aussi le prix de l'épave l'automobile (grand max)... 




Khyu a dit:


> Deconseil: monter en voiture avec la famille jugnin/stephanie.



Alors là, tu te trompes totalement. 
*Des vrais pilotes*, promis !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

6000 balles pour changer 4 amortos ???


J'te l'fais pour la moiti&#233; !


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2007)

Ranger son bureau dans l'optique de se mettre au travail, sortir la poubelle, procrastiner quelques heures, et ne plus retrouver les papiers hypra important sur lesquels on avait not&#233; des info ultra importantes sur le boulot &#224; effectuer&#8230;




 Edith pour elisnice   : et bien sur se pr&#233;parer &#224; aller faire la poubelle pour s'apercevoir que les &#233;boueurs passent aussi le mercredi&#8230;  

et d'ailleurs pour finir l'histoire devoir rappeler le client pour obtenir les infos perdues sur un boulot sur lequel on est cens&#233; bosser depuis une semaine&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Ranger son bureau dans l'optique de se mettre au travail, sortir la poubelle, *procrastiner* quelques heures, et ne plus retrouver les papiers hypra important sur lesquels on avait noté des info ultra importantes sur le boulot à effectuer


Tenter de caser "procrastiner" dans une conversation pour se la jouer. D'une, pour une ex-bégayeuse, c'est la rechute assurée, de deux, je viens de gagner le concours du lancer de postillon sans élan.
Non, mais c'est sadique la langue française des fois.:rose:


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Juin 2007)

*Déconseil* : être une nana et s'occuper soi-même de l'entretien de son véhicule. 
Pas moyen de faire confiance aux garagistes, faut toujours qu'ils gonflent les devis. C'est automatique. "Elle n'y connait rien", pensez-donc !  




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4308718 a dit:
			
		

> 6000 balles pour changer 4 amortos ???
> 
> 
> J'te l'fais pour la moitié !





Ca roule ! 
Y'a l'Apple Expo en septembre, je viendrai avec 2 paires d'amortisseurs tous neufs.
*Juste au cas où.*


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2007)

Tester la mod&#233;ration sur twitter


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4308718 a dit:
			
		

> 6000 balles pour changer 4 amortos ???
> 
> 
> J'te l'fais pour la moitié !



Facile, tu coupes les amortisseurs en deux, ça fait quatre et c'est bien suffisant.



stephaaanie a dit:


> *Déconseil* : être une nana et s'occuper soi-même de l'entretien de son véhicule.
> Pas moyen de faire confiance aux garagistes, faut toujours qu'ils gonflent les devis. C'est automatique. "Elle n'y connait rien", pensez-donc !



Ah, c'est pourquoi je te déconseille de ne pas travailler dans un environnement tel que le mien. Y'a des outils et des gens compétents.


----------



## cachou8723 (20 Juin 2007)

décoseil du jour et pour toujours:  Sortir dehors en ptite tenue la veille du bac ...Résultat des courses,j'ai choper un rhube, et j'ai fait bon oral en bbyant...Très agréable   Ahhh moi et mes bonnes idées...
Pour la beine bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4308718 a dit:
			
		

> 6000 balles pour changer 4 amortos ???
> 
> 
> J'te l'fais pour la moitié !



Escroc !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4308718 a dit:
			
		

> J'te l'fais pour la moitié !



Même pour 3000 balles je les referais pas sur ma bagnole, je change de caisse quand ça roule plus.



supermoquette a dit:


> Tester la modération sur twitter



Le modérateur iphone.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2007)

cachou8723 a dit:


> décoseil du jour et pour toujours:  Sortir dehors en ptite tenue la veille du bac ...Résultat des courses,j'ai choper un rhube, et j'ai fait bon oral en bbyant...Très agréable   Ahhh moi et mes bonnes idées...
> Pour la beine bonne journée à tous!



Déjà, en général, sortir dehors, ça ne me semble pas être une bonne chose


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Déjà, en général, sortir dehors, ça ne me semble pas être une bonne chose



Philosophiquement parlant je ne suis pas d'accord mais ceci est une autre histoire


----------



## mathusalem (20 Juin 2007)

&#224; &#233;viter (v&#233;cu de la semaine derni&#232;re)

lancer une requete 

```
update matable_super_importante
set argent = NULL
where conditions
```

en oubliant de s&#233;lectionner TOUTE la requ&#234;te (j'ai oubli&#233; le where...)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Et alors ?


----------



## elKBron (20 Juin 2007)

alors il a initialisé tous les enregistrements de la colonne "argent" à la veleur "null". Bref, il a perdu les données concernant "argent".
peut etre qu en degageant les plist il pourra retrouver ses petits


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : dire que l'on se déplace dans les rues de Nantes au volant d'une Citroën ZX, Break, diesel, et de plus verte.

Y'a comme un mythe qui s'effondre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2007)

C'est parce que le vert va bien aux petites fleurs sans doute


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juin 2007)

attendre le moment vraiment critique pour démonter le siphon bouché de la douche pour le nettoyer. :affraid::affraid::affraid:
surtout si on est du genre à avoir le coeur moyennement bien accroché. 

et je ne *veux pas* savoir si ce truc que j'ai trouvé dedans a été un jour un truc vivant. je ne l'ai pas gardé sous le nez trop longtemps pour vérifier.


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juin 2007)

pardon.


----------



## maxpower (20 Juin 2007)

*Deconseil du jour*  :

- S'auto tondre au mauvais endroit, ça vous en bouche un coin... du lavabo :rose: .

- Allez a un enterrement d'un proche, pas beau les pleurs et la tristesse .


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> En fait la ZX verte break diesel, *&#231;a rassure les nanas.*



Ma foi, tu dois avoir raison. Il me semble en effet avoir lu un jour que la m&#233;nag&#232;re de moins de 50 ans &#233;tait toute &#233;moustill&#233;e par les vapeurs du Diesel. Probablement un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne chimique qui associe aux particules de combustion les vapeurs de la teinture capillaire encore fraiche sous les bigoudis multicolores.

Ceci &#233;tant, il me semble donc logique que l'alchimie n'op&#232;re que lorsque les vitres sont ferm&#233;es, &#224; l'instar de ces fumigations menthol&#233;es dont on use pour d&#233;boucher les bronches.

Ce qui m'interpelle, c'est de savoir comment on app&#226;te la proie pour la placer dans ces conditions herm&#233;tiques. Il faut d'abord r&#233;cup&#233;rer le jeton du caddie, bien organiser le coffre (le surgel&#233; &#224; droite, le frais au milieu, le reste &#224; gauche), d&#233;monter les chaises pour enfants dont le volume peut poser probl&#232;me lors de l'envol&#233;e lyrique, mettre le contact et trouver la bonne station de radio qui va distiller une douce m&#233;lop&#233;e -Sacha Distel, Franck Alamo-  tirer les rideaux artistiquement d&#233;cor&#233;s de param&#233;cies sur fond de haricots rouges et blancs afin d'obtenir un minimum d'intimit&#233; et surtout, surtout retirer ses chaussures (une trace de d&#233;f&#233;cation canine sur un appui-t&#234;te est un indice que toute femme mari&#233;e associe a des galipettes extra-conjugales).
Une fois ces pr&#233;liminaires achev&#233;s ne pas oublier, d'un geste &#233;l&#233;gant, d'ouvrir le coffre situ&#233; entre les deux si&#232;ges avants et d'en extraire divers r&#233;cipients pour pr&#233;parer un cocktail au nom exotique. Le saupoudrer de sucre glace, y plonger deux pailles articul&#233;es, un petit parapluie chinois et faire mousser le tout avec de l'eau de Seltz. Scotcher l'avertisseur pour ne pas se faire griller par des coups de trompes r&#233;guliers qui immanquablement trahiraient la forfaiture.

Tu veux que je te dise ? je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'amour en mobylette. Finalement, devenir adulte, c'est multiplier les emmerdements !


----------



## cachou8723 (20 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Déjà, en général, sortir dehors, ça ne me semble pas être une bonne chose


 
Je pouvais sortir de ma chambre... 

Oui bon vous avez raison couleur Sud j' ai malencontrueusement laisser échapper un petit pléonasme.Oh pour si peu hein?!
Et puis j' ai une excuse j'ai passer l' oral ce matin alors j' ai plus toute ma tete là  ...


*>>* Fatiguée moi, je pourrait pas faire repassage et autres misérables corvées ce soir*...*dommage*...<<*


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2007)

Ne pas paranoïer.

Je rentre chez moi vers 20h45. La télé est en marche (je l'ai pas allumée depuis des jours). A l'image, notre président. Le temps de poser mes affaires, me servir un verre, et d'écouter la fin de son intervention un peu lénifiante faut bien l'dire, la télé s'éteint.

Ça doit arriver. J'imagine qu'il y a une explication rationnelle. Mais bon


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2007)

Aller au cinoche vêtue d'une p'tite jupe d'été, d'un petit haut vu que le soleil brille et que le mercure grimpe... Ne pas prendre de pull vu que de toutes façons, il fera bon quand on va sortir... 

Oui oui dehors il fait beau et chaud... Mais dedans  Vive la clim'


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2007)

Rentrer chez soi par ces merveilleuses bétaillières de la SNCF banlieue et, à la descente du train, se faire lapider par des grêlons gros comme des billes


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rentrer chez soi par ces merveilleuses bétaillières de la SNCF banlieue et, à la descente du train, se faire lapider par des grêlons gros comme des billes



Heureusement que tu avais ton armure


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2007)

J'avais le front bien marqu&#233;, malgr&#233; le casque


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2007)

S'inscire dans un geste de désespoir à l'émission de M6 "Recherche appartement" qui promet de trouver un appart en un mois à des cas très désespérés.(Je vous ai mis le lien afin que vous puissiez apprécier le niveau de ce show de télé réalité)
Ils veulent me faire passer le casting.:mouais: Bin j'ai l'air maline tiens....


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ils veulent me faire passer le casting.:mouais: Bin j'ai l'air maline tiens....



je viens avec toi, on va faire le faux couple et les piégés :d


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je viens avec toi, on va faire le faux couple et les piégés :d



*Les piégés ?*
ou les piéger ?

Ah parce tout de suite, ça change là !


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Les piégés ?*
> ou les piéger ?
> 
> Ah parce tout de suite, ça change là !



mon âme corse ressort


----------



## Melounette (20 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je viens avec toi, on va faire le faux couple et les piégés :d


Ah ouais bonnard  Par contre, je te préviens, je compte te faire cocu avec Stéphane Plaza, leur agent immobilier vedette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu as eu le nez fin : les posts de Mackie, je les lis à haute voix et je me fie à mon oreille.



Ça fait pas du larsen ?  

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah ouais bonnard  Par contre, je te préviens, je compte te faire cocu avec Stéphane Plaza, leur agent immobilier vedette.



ça peu le faire comme scandale dans la presse people, on demande 10 000 euros chacun de dommage et intérêt ?


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2007)

il y a des avocats pour &#231;a


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2007)

Boire de l'eau quand on s'étouffe : risque de mourir noyé sur son bureau
:mouais:


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2007)

mourir, en buvant de l'eau ... voyons finn


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mourir, en buvant de l'eau ... voyons finn




ha mais non!   &#231;a va pas &#234;tre possible, l'eau c'est pour rincer la salade ou faire les pates.

D&#233;conseil: lire ce forum pour apprendre &#224; se d&#233;salt&#233;rer


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha mais non!   ça va pas être possible, l'eau c'est pour rincer la salade ou faire les pates.



 Hein ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Tu fais pas cuire les pâtes dans le chianti ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah ouais bonnard  Par contre, je te préviens, je compte te faire cocu avec Stéphane Plaza, leur agent immobilier vedette.





macinside a dit:


> ça peu le faire comme scandale dans la presse people, on demande 10 000 euros chacun de dommage et intérêt ?



Preuve évidente que mackie a l'âme bien plus Suisse que Corse !


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Preuve évidente que mackie a l'âme bien plus Suisse que Corse !



ah, je compte bien payer avec ça ta maison de retraite en corse


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Preuve évidente que mackie a l'âme bien plus Suisse que Corse !



Sauf que demander seulement 10.000 euros, çà fait quand même _p'tit bras_ pour des dommages & intérêts de pipeul


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ah, je compte bien payer avec ça *ta maison de retraite en corse*



..*déconseil mathématique* du jour : commencer la journée en essayant de résoudre le problème suivant !!!! :mouais: 

Considérant l'âge canonique d'un Amok toutes options.
Considérant qu'il prévoit sa retraite en Corse. 
Il part du point A (le point de départ est à définir au centre du triangle suivant matérialisé par 3 villes quelque part en Provence : AIX, Marseille, Brignoles) et se rendra au point B (défini arbitrairement au sommet des Aiguilles de Bavelles (chercher le point GPS du lieu).
1°) Calculez la distance,( à un jet moyen de noyau d'olive).
Sachant que le sujet se déplace en déambulateur, modéle compétition, tout carbone, jantes alliages + éléments aérodynamiques empruntés à la F1. Que la vitesse de référence pour comparaison est celle d'un macheur provençal normal (3km/h, 2 litres de pastis au  Kilomètre).
2°) définissez le temps que prendra le trajet à la date d'aujourd'hui. 
2° bis) Donnez à titre indicatif le nombre de litres de pastis que cela représenterait pour notre marcheur provençal. 
3°) Compte tenu de l'âge du capitaine, calculez les probabiltés  pour qu'il atteigne son but avant son décès. (Exprimez en lattitude et longitude le point de localisation du cadavre)..

Vous avez 1 heure !!!!!!


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ah, je compte bien payer avec ça ta maison de retraite en corse



(Larme d'émotion)
Vous voyez qu'il a bon fond, ce petit ! :love:




gKatarn a dit:


> Sauf que demander seulement 10.000 euros, çà fait quand même _p'tit bras_ pour des dommages & intérêts de pipeul



D'un autre côté, Brad Pitt et Angelina Jolie ont déjà tout pris ! Difficile de passer après...


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> (Larme d'émotion)
> Vous voyez qu'il a bon fond, ce petit ! :love:



a oui, le chef de la maison de retraite c'est lui


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a oui, le chef de la maison de retraite c'est lui



Aucun problème : au moins je sais que c'est une maison de retraite fumeurs !  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Aucun problème : au moins je sais que c'est une maison de retraite fumeurs !  :love:



tu sera entouré d'une équipe de soigneurs tip top


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..*déconseil mathématique* du jour : commencer la journée en essayant de résoudre le problème suivant !!!! :mouais:



J'ai lu un jour : _gardez-moi de mes amis. Quant à mes ennemis, je  m'en charge... _


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai lu un jour : _gardez-moi de mes amis. Quant &#224; mes ennemis, je  m'en charge... _



:love: :love: :love: :love: 
Chanson : (tir&#233;e du Livre de la Jungle)
"Aie confiansssssssssesssss, aie confianssssssianssssssessssss......"


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..*déconseil mathématique* du jour : commencer la journée en essayant de résoudre le problème suivant !!!! :mouais:
> 
> Considérant l'âge canonique d'un Amok toutes options.
> Considérant qu'il prévoit sa retraite en Corse.
> ...





Lila a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> Chanson : (tirée du Livre de la Jungle)
> "Aie confiansssssssssesssss, aie confianssssssianssssssessssss......"


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2007)

lila c'est pas le mec qui perd ses cheveux ? 

genre son casque de moto tu crois que c'est une caisse &#224; chat ?


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> lila c'est pas le mec qui perd ses cheveux ?
> 
> genre son casque de moto tu crois que c'est une caisse &#224; chat ?



Tout &#224; fait ! D'ailleurs lorsqu'il marche devant toi tu as l'impression de suivre un pissenlit ! Certains s'amusent d'ailleurs &#224; lui souffler sur le crane : vu de profil ca ressemble au logo de Larousse ! 

D'ailleurs, le "je s&#232;me &#224; tout vent*s*" ne fut jamais autant de circonstance.


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, le "je sème à tout vent*s*" ne fut jamais autant de circonstance.



déconseille du jour : découvrir que Amok dort avec lila et que ce dernier pète au lit


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseille du jour : découvrir que Amok dort avec lila et que ce dernier pète au lit



Déconseil du jour : parler de la sorte de son père et de son oncle ! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Aller au cinoche vêtue d'une p'tite jupe d'été, d'un petit haut vu que le soleil brille et que le mercure grimpe... Ne pas prendre de pull vu que de toutes façons, il fera bon quand on va sortir...



L'amour au cinéma nécessite une organisation que trop d'entre nous négligent, se focalisant sur la pénombre complice juste brisée par le stromboscope de l'écran.

Profitons de ce post affreux de vice de la dénommée Crakou pour rappeller quelques règles élémentaires du coït cinématographique.

Toujours choisir, par exemple, un film de Rohmer ou de Bergman.

Déjà pour l'intensité lumineuse qui est constante pendant 90 minutes. Cela évite de se retrouver en pleine lumière lors d'une explosion filmée, les yeux comme ceux d'un hibou pris dans les phares d'une automobile.

Ensuite, ces films sont un vrai métronome : 90 minutes d'ennui, c'est juste ce qu'il faut pour décrocher la pompe et faire le plein des sens (Pascal ). Au delà, tout le monde sait que l'homme s'ennuie. En effet, combien d'entre-nous ont feint l'orgasme, juste pour rassurer sa compagne, lorsque l'acte trainait en longueur ?

Et, last but not *p*list, ces "uvres" sont en général projetées dans des cinémas d'art et d'essai dont le billet d'entrée est en moyenne 50% moins cher que dans les multiplex. Cela évite que la soirée resto + ciné + bar post cinématographique ne frise le PIB d'un pays africain, ce qui est loin d'être négligeable.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseille du jour : découvrir que Amok dort avec lila et que ce dernier pète au lit




Pas qu'au lit, hélas !


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

On me glisse &#224; l'oreillette gauche que les cin&#233;mas helv&#232;tes, dans un louable souci de d&#233;fendre leur production locale ne programment *que* des films de Rohmer.
Dont acte.

J'attire simplement l'attention de nos amis Suisses que ce r&#233;alisateur est Fran&#231;ais. Il est possible d'en douter, je l'accorde bien volontiers (un plan d'une demi heure sur une petite cuill&#232;re tournant au ralenti dans une tasse est fortement teint&#233; de z&#233;nitude montagnarde). D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, vous avez refus&#233; Jean Philippe Smet, vous pouvez faire un effort sur Eric Rohmer, non ?

EDIT : Ah, il semblerait que notre chanteur n'ait pas demand&#233; la nationalit&#233; Suisse, mais Belge. Peu importe : les Belges sont des Suisses un poil plus rapides alors on ne va pas en ch... un coucou.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2007)

Forfait accord&#233;.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quelques films iraniens peuvent apporter un fond sonore exotique qui donne à tes exploits des vertus d'ailleurs, d'ailleurs.



Tu as perdu tout sens commun, mon bon Roberto. Ces films sont réalisés par des cadreurs qui viennent de découvrir la bague de zoom. C'est à croire qu'ils sont payés au coup de pompe.
En ce qui me concerne un coup d'oeil, même d'une minute, me provoque une explosion rétinale dont l'information, traçant sa voie à la vitesse de l'éclair le long des nerfs sollicités se traduit instantanément par le rejet du repas sur les chaussures, ce qui fait négligé.

Non, non. Mais par exemple, une production comme Microcosmos peut également faire l'affaire si on oublie d'observer ses voisins. Les voir les yeux exorbités mater la reproduction des gastéropodes me provoque en général un fou rire peu propice a la montée des couleurs.


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un vieux Blanche-Neige&#169; remasteris&#233; ou une classique F&#233;e Clochette&#169; en jupette instable peuvent &#233;veiller des fantasmes bienvenus...
> *Mais pas Rox & Rouky&#169;*.
> :rateau:
> 
> ...





.....ben justement si ! 
....si on tient compte du biotope macg&#233;en....(entre chats, panth&#232;re, tigre, grenouille, loup, poissons, brebis (galeuse  ), blork, oiseaux, ogres,mutants divers, super h&#233;ros, mangagas etc etc etc etc etc )


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2007)

Que vous *[emportiez des choux ou des roses pour faire des enfants au cin&#233;]*, ok, cool

Mais en plus vous matez le film ???????????


----------



## mathusalem (21 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Que vous baisez au ciné, ok, cool
> 
> Mais en plus vous matez le film ???????????






ça me rappelle une amie qui avait gueulée parce que son mec avait essayer de lui rouler une pelle au ciné : "au prix où on paye la place, tu crois quand même pas que j'allais rater 2 min du film ??? :hein: "


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> ça me rappelle une amie qui avait gueulée parce que son mec avait essayer de lui rouler une pelle au ciné : "au prix où on paye la place, tu crois quand même pas que j'allais rater 2 min du film ??? :hein: "
> 
> 
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


Ta copine est suisse !!! :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'attire simplement l'attention de nos amis Suisses que ce réalisateur [Rohmer] est Français. Il est possible d'en douter, je l'accorde bien volontiers (un plan d'une demi heure sur une petite cuillère tournant au ralenti dans une tasse est fortement teinté de zénitude montagnarde).



Déconseil du jour : tenir compte des critiques cinématographiques de l'Amok. Vu qu'il passe (passait ? ) son temps au cinéma à attraper le torticolis rapport à sa voisine au lieu de se concentrer sur ce qui se passait sur l'écran, ses références laissent à désirer.

Romer n'a jamais filmé une petite cuillère pendant une heure et demi. Rohmer filme en général des gens (et plus particulièrement des jeunes femmes) qui parlent, qui parlent même beaucoup, en tous cas beaucoup trop et trop vite pour des Suisses. En fait, un film de Rohmer, ça pourrait presque s'écouter.

Le pire est que, comme il le dit indirectement si bien ("gardez-moi de mes amis, mes ennemis je m'en charge"), je ne suis pas sûr que la philosphie de l'Amok soit si loin de celle de Rohmer : l'obsession de la gent féminine me semble largement partagée par nos deux lascars. La différence, c'est peut-être que Rohmer s'intéresse au "genou de Claire" et que l'Amok voit plus haut que le genou


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> ça me rappelle une amie qui avait gueulée parce que son mec avait essayer de lui rouler une pelle au ciné : "au prix où on paye la place, tu crois quand même pas que j'allais rater 2 min du film ??? :hein: "
> 
> 
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:




...quel bleu !!!!!! alors qu'en jouant avec les mains, tu laisses les yeux libres pour l'écran

 :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quelques films iraniens peuvent apporter un fond sonore exotique qui donne à tes exploits des vertus d'ailleurs, d'ailleurs.
> :love::love::love:



Déconseil du jour : croire en la bonne foi de Roberto concernant le cinéma iranien. Tout le monde sait que Roberto, s'il est incontestablement un cinéphile passionné est plus porté sur le cinéma italien que sur le cinéma iranien (une faute de frappe, peut-être). Je me suis laissé dire que, connaissant maintenant sur le bout du doigt la cinématographie de Monica Bellucci, il courait les brocantes pour essayer de se constituer en vidéo l'intégrale des films d'Edwige Fenech, désespéré d'être trop jeune pour avoir connu cet âge d'or du cinéma qui la voyait affichée au fronton du moindre cinéma de quartier de Belleville à Nouakchott.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> ça me rappelle une amie qui avait gueulée parce que son mec avait essayer de lui rouler une pelle au ciné : "au prix où on paye la place, tu crois quand même pas que j'allais rater 2 min du film ??? :hein: "
> 
> 
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



C'est le grand désespoir de Mackie, ca. Il n'ose pas encore proposer direct l'hôtel, et au ciné il se fait rembarrer.

C'est pour cette raison qu'il attend avec ferveur l'été : il a déjà sa carte de la piscine municipale de Ponteau Combo (notons qu'il milite depuis des années pour que la commune soit renommée Ponteau Superdrive).

Depuis qu'il a appris par correspondance à plonger du 3 mètres, on ne le tient plus : il s'imagine déjà comme ces plongeurs d'Acapulco devant qui les touristes femelles bavent d'envie.


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..*déconseil mathématique* du jour : commencer la journée en essayant de résoudre le problème suivant !!!! :mouais:
> 
> Considérant l'âge canonique d'un Amok toutes options.
> Considérant qu'il prévoit sa retraite en Corse.
> ...



La triangulation Aix / Brignolle / Marseille nous donne la ville de "La bouilladisse" (même pas fait exprès  )

1°) La distance, à jet d'olive, entre La Bouilladisse et le sommet des aiguilles de Bavelles (coordonnées GPS : 41°47' N - 9° 13' E ) est de 346,51 Km.

2°) Il faut un total de 115,5h pour effectuer le trajet pour Amok, soit 4j 19h et 30 minutes. S'il part aujourd'hui (mettons ce soir 20h le temps de faire ses bagages et qu'il se déplace en ligne droite), il arrivera le 26 Juin vers 15h30.
Le nombre de litre approximatif de Pastaga est de 694 (693,02, mais tout litron commencé sera fini).

3°) Seul un avis médical permettra de determiner si notre vieux modo aura le temps de ralier le cimetière des modos avant de disparaitre ou non.
Il n'est pas farfelu cependant de penser que notre vieux coulera en mer, car trop chargé et l'attache de son sac a dos se sera pris dans le déambulateur. Cette coulée, selon notre mesure GPS devrait se situer au large du port de la Londe les Maures. 

C'est dommage, il n'est pas très loin des Illes d'Hyeres.


  

J'attend les corrections avec impatience.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Rohmer filme en général (...)  des jeunes femmes) qui parlent, qui parlent même beaucoup.



Le cinéma de Rohmer est un pléonasme, quoi ! 




Luc G a dit:


> je ne suis pas sûr que la philosphie de l'Amok soit si loin de celle de Rohmer : l'obsession de la gent féminine me semble largement partagée par nos deux lascars. La différence, c'est peut-être que Rohmer s'intéresse au "genou de Claire" et que l'Amok voit plus haut que le genou



Ce n'est point, pour ma part, une obsession mais un intérêt purement scientifique.


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4309624 a dit:
			
		

> ... et qu'il se déplace en ligne droite


C'est plus de l'optimisme à ce niveau, c'est de la foi (celle qui déplace les montagnes)


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est point, pour ma part, une obsession mais un intérêt purement scientifique.


Disons : une obsession scientifique


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> nous avons chastement explor&#233; derni&#232;rement les d&#233;lices *inavouables* du break familial et de la salle de cin&#233;ma



Mais... J'avoue tout !  :love:



Luc G a dit:


> Disons : une obsession scientifique



Oui, et tu serais &#233;tonn&#233; de voir que leur point d'&#233;bullition varie en fonction de tas de facteurs. Mais je n'en dis pas plus. Une revue connue m'a contact&#233;e pour un article sur le sujet (enfin, pour parler du sujet : au moment du coup de fil je lisais Pifou poche) et je garde mes conclusions pour la parution qui fera grand bruit (et lila, pour le coup, n'y est pour rien !)


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4309624 a dit:
			
		

> La triangulation Aix / Brignolle / Marseille nous donne la ville de "La bouilladisse" (m&#234;me pas fait expr&#232;s  )
> 
> 1&#176 La distance, &#224; jet d'olive, entre La Bouilladisse et le sommet des aiguilles de Bavelles (coordonn&#233;es GPS : 41&#176;47' N - 9&#176; 13' E ) est de 346,51 Km.
> 
> ...



&#201;l&#232;ve Bassou ......il faudra &#234;tre patient....les autres n'ont pas finis de gratter....

Maintenant, il ne manque plus qu'une d&#233;monstration par l'absurde pour confirmer le r&#233;sultat......une d&#233;monstration par l'absurde lui m&#234;me je veux dire


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> Élève Bassou ......il faudra être patient....les autres n'ont pas finis de gratter....
> 
> Maintenant, il ne manque plus qu'une démonstration par l'absurde pour confirmer le résultat......une démonstration par l'absurde lui même je veux dire



L'absurde.. drôle de 2eme prénom pour l'amok


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> ça me rappelle une amie qui avait gueulée parce que son mec avait essayer de lui rouler une pelle au ciné : "au prix où on paye la place, tu crois quand même pas que j'allais rater 2 min du film ??? :hein: "
> 
> 
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



Quel nul ..

Lorsque tu vas au cinéma tu dis à la caissière que c'est pour b**** et là elle te fait une réduction  essaie ça fonctionne à chaque fois surtout au "Moderne" :love: 
Même que tu peux demander une cabine privée


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> une d&#233;monstration par l'absurde lui m&#234;me je veux dire



Je veux bien, mais j'exige Sonnyboy comme masseur, Lila comme camping gaz (pas besoin de se charger de recharges lourdes et encombrantes) et LucG comme guide pour nous faire un topo historique et g&#233;ographique des lieux travers&#233;s.

Mackie peut se joindre : si nous nous perdons sur le GR20, nous pourrons toujours le manger. Il n'y a pas grand chose scotch&#233; &#224; l'os, mais c'est du label rouge &#233;lev&#233; au grain. Les bas morceaux accroch&#233;s &#224; un baton peuvent de plus &#234;tre utilis&#233;s pour &#233;loigner les truies sauvages (vu que ca marche avec les filles, il n'y a pas de raison).


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je veux bien, mais j'exige Sonnyboy comme masseur, Lila comme camping gaz (pas besoin de se charger de recharges lourdes et encombrantes) et LucG comme guide pour nous faire un topo historique et g&#233;ographique des lieux travers&#233;s.
> 
> Mackie peut se joindre : si nous nous perdons sur le GR20, nous pourrons toujours le manger. Il n'y a pas grand chose scotch&#233; &#224; l'os, mais c'est du label rouge &#233;lev&#233; au grain. Les bas morceaux accroch&#233;s &#224; un baton peuvent de plus &#234;tre utilis&#233;s pour &#233;loigner les truies sauvages (vu que ca marche avec les filles, il n'y a pas de raison).



Si ca g&#232;ne pas, je me joinds a vous pour cette aventure, rien que pour voir tout &#231;a


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> les truies sauvages (vu que ca marche avec les filles, il n'y a pas de raison).



Attention : incident diplômatique en vue  La truie est à la fille ce que les oeufs d'escargot sont au caviar  




			
				Bassman (yéti inside) a dit:
			
		

> Si ca gène pas, je me joinds a vous pour cette aventure, rien que pour voir tout ça



Il va falloir prévoir la décoloration


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est le grand désespoir de Mackie, ca. Il n'ose pas encore proposer direct l'hôtel, et au ciné il se fait rembarrer.
> 
> C'est pour cette raison qu'il attend avec ferveur l'été : il a déjà sa carte de la piscine municipale de Ponteau Combo (notons qu'il milite depuis des années pour que la commune soit renommée Ponteau Superdrive).
> 
> Depuis qu'il a appris par correspondance à plonger du 3 mètres, on ne le tient plus : il s'imagine déjà comme ces plongeurs d'Acapulco devant qui les touristes femelles bavent d'envie.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4309653 a dit:
			
		

> Si ca g&#232;ne pas, je me joinds a vous pour cette aventure, rien que pour voir tout &#231;a



Possible, mais il faut participer. Que sais-tu faire qui peut nous &#234;tre utile ?

Tout le monde (les plus virulents sont : Benjamin, Supermoquette, Patochman, Lila, Web'O, Nephou) s'accorde &#224; dire que les [MGZ] sont de vrais boulets.

M&#234;me si j'ai toujours pris la d&#233;fense de ces pauvres gamers, argumentant qu'il ne fallait pas se moquer des simples d'esprit (esprit au singulier, vu qu'ils le partagent) la situation est ici diff&#233;rente : nous nous lan&#231;on (de Provence, premi&#232;re &#233;tape) dans une aventure p&#233;rilleuse, le danger pouvant surgir sous chacun de nos pas.



Tirhum :


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J... Lila comme camping gaz (pas besoin de se charger de recharges lourdes et encombrantes) ....



 ...arghhhh ! ...donne moi au moins le temps d'un petit r&#233;gime adapt&#233;  (&#169;Patoch)...
..faudra pas que &#231;a soit un &#233;chec cuisant (ben non justement) comme l'autre soir ou un public lointain et nombreux s'&#233;tait  d&#233;plac&#233; pour rien......on a d&#251; rembourser les places .....:rose:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2007)

Des fois je pense. Tu l'as m&#234;me remarqu&#233; dans un autre topic, ca t'as fait peur au d&#233;but puis finalement, tu as reconnu mes qualit&#233;s.


Et puis, j'ai l'habitude de trainer avec les Gamerz, alors tu penses, une bande d'attard&#233;s... ca peut pas me faire peur 


Tirhum : J'adoooore


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Voilà : Mackie fait la gueule. Il s'est assis sur un rocher, suce ses pouces et grommelle : "lé otres, je veut bien, mai Bassou, non ! Je ne veu pas quil me mange".

Nous sommes donc là devant un grave problème. Tu me diras : "_une fois rôti il ne va pas nous pomper l'air_". Soit, mais j'ai promis que tu n'auras pas ta part. "_Même les yeux ?_" "_Oui, Mackie, même les yeux : on les donnera a un chien_".

Du coup il est rassuré. Ce qui me rassure moins, c'est que le Chat me disait que tu es un vrai ventre à pattes et qu'il vaut mieux t'avoir en photo que te nourrir. J'imagine mal que tu avales Sonny, Lila et luc qui font partie de l'équipe technique.

Manger des racines ? Inutile d'essayer de détronner (si je puis dire) lila sur ce point : il a des années de pratique sur la fermentation et des réserves offshore dignes des pays de l'Est (Il fut même question un moment de donner son nom a un Lac*). Tu ne peux donc pas prendre sa place.

Donc, ta candidature me semble compromise.

* Oui, bon, je sais. Mais au moins celle là est faite, on passe à la suivante !


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'imagine mal que tu avales Sonny, Lila et luc qui font partie de l'équipe technique.



...ça serait carrement suicidaire ......même pour un Troll !!!!!!


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ça serait carrement suicidaire ......même pour un Troll !!!!!!



N'aie aucune crainte. Te lécher (_chartus activum_) est déjà un acte héroïque qui a fait la fortune des dentistes en son temps, alors te manger, personne n'y pense !


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'imagine mal que tu avales Sonny, Lila et luc qui font partie de l'équipe technique...



J'espère que vous avez prévu un antidote : je doute que cela soit très digeste...

On me glisse à l'oreillette que le contact entre l'un des deux protagonistes ci-dessus et l'acide gastrique risque de provoquer une explosion. En effet, gaz et acide risque de ne pas faire bon ménage  

Prévenez les pompiers, gardez une distance réglementaire de 3 mètres minimum... :hosto:


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> ....gardez une distance réglementaire de *3 mètres *minimum... :hosto:




...:hein: ...là tu me sous-estime !!!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...:hein: ...là tu me sous-estimes !!!!!!



N'ayant pas en ma possession ton régime alimentaire de la semaine, je me tiens aux principes de base de sécurité concernant les objets inflammables et toxiques. De plus, si je tiens compte du récit, que m'a relaté un public déçu, de tes derniers exploits, les 3 mètres sont amplement suffisant vu que à défaut de provoquer un tsunami, tu as juste réussi à imiter une mer agitée par un pâle mistral...   



Déconseil en vue d'un concert vibrant : avoir vidé ses stocks de cassoulet et ne plus retrouver la ligne direct de Patoch' pour cause d'Alzheimer précoce et avancé


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...:hein: ...là tu me sous-estime !!!!!!



C'est une question de longueur de mèche sans doute


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> N'ayant pas en ma possession ton r&#233;gime alimentaire de la semaine, je me tiens aux principes de base de s&#233;curit&#233; concernant les objets inflammables et toxiques. De plus, si je tiens compte du r&#233;cit, que m'a relat&#233; un public d&#233;&#231;u, de tes derniers exploits, les 3 m&#232;tres sont amplement suffisant vu que &#224; d&#233;faut de provoquer un tsunami, tu as juste r&#233;ussi &#224; imiter une mer agit&#233;e par un p&#226;le mistral...
> 
> 
> 
> D&#233;conseil en vue d'un concert vibrant : avoir vid&#233; ses stocks de cassoulet et ne plus retrouver la ligne direct de Patoch' pour cause d'Alzheimer pr&#233;coce et avanc&#233;




   ...alors l&#224; ..alors  l&#224; !!!!

:hein: Sachez M&#233;d&#234;&#234;&#234;me (ton m&#233;prisant) que je peux m'enorgueillir des titres honorifiques de "Grand Ma&#238;&#238;&#238;&#238;tre de la Lumi&#232;re" d&#233;cern&#233; par Ruggieri, "Docteur Honoris Causa des Senteurs" d&#233;cern&#233; par les parfumeurs de Grasse, "Compositeur du siecle" par l'Acad&#233;mie de Musicologie de Vienne" pour l'ensemble de mon &#339;uvre ..... 

...d'ailleurs Amok peut t&#233;moigner que dans mon modeste village, &#233;tant rest&#233; tr&#232;s humble, je mets mon immense talent au service des petites gens (comme par exemple l'&#233;clairage de fa&#231;ades pour des prises de vue nocturnes de notre mairie ...zyva Amok ...f&#233;p&#233;t&#233; D  j'adore cette phrase) la toph )



*d&#233;conseil alimentaire* du jour : adapter son r&#233;gime (remplacer le cassoulet Corse &#169; par de la salade)  en vue de faire son beau  en maillot de bain cet &#233;t&#233; au risque de perdre sa r&#233;putation mondiale !


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour : tenter de monter un exploit sportif et déambulatoire et espérer trouver des professionnels de l'organisation sur MacG.

Entre ceux qui se vantent de pouvoir organiser un méchoui sans les mains et sans allumettes et dans le meilleur des cas ne peuvent émettre qu'un feu follet, ceux qui veulent participer mais ne savent rien faire de leurs 30 doigts, ceux qui ne veulent pas être mangés, ceux qui veulent manger les autres, ceux qui veulent bien mais uniquement s'ils suivent dans une ZX break, diesel et verte comme au tour eud'France, ceux qui ont peur en bateau, ceux qui ont peur en avion, ceux qui exigent d'avoir à chaque étape une alimentation électrique pour brancher leur console, ceux qui attendent qu'on les console, ceux qui prennent leur vessie pour une lanterne frontale, ceux qui pensent qu'intestin vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras, ceux qui sont bannis, ceux qui vont être bannis, ceux dont l'IP file directement vers l'attelage du Père Noel, ceux qui rêvent de belle-étoiler avec un modérateur, ceux qui ont vus les anneaux de saturnin, les cuculs de l'ile de Jatte, les cucus R' & Bitacés, les Suisses, les Belges, les Canadiens qui insistent pour savoir si il y aura des gosses, ceux qui râlent parce qu'ils préfèrent, dans le camping, les morues aux sardines, ceux qui cherchent partout un réseau Wi-Fi pour pouvoir poster, les fans de deux roues, les fans de quatre roues, les fans de la roulette, ceux qui pensent qu'il s'agit d'un pèlerinage aux sources d'I Mouvrini (surement pas, plutôt crever), ceux qui posent des RTT, ceux qui votent et qui voquent, ceux qui traquent la mousse des arbres pour ne pas perdre le Nord, Ceux qui sont à l'Ouest dès qu'il voient une mousse, ceux qui ont un jour assisté à une AES et en ont profité pour fusionner dans tous les coins, bref, c'est à désespérer...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2007)

*Déconseil* : Ne pas lire TOUS les nouveaux messages dans ce post et avoir loupé celui-ci !!!    

Tu aurais pu parler également de notre très cher Godard (non je ne m'essaierai pas à un jeu de mot digne de Pascal77   ) également


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2007)

Deconseil du jour :
aller chercher l'inspiration pour une affiche "corportate" dans une librairie de graphisme et design, et ressortir avec 100&#8364; d'achats non pr&#233;vu et pleins d'id&#233;es pour des affiches "culturelle"&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil de macg&#233; : Lire les posts d'Amok et esp&#233;rer y tirer quelque chose d'int&#233;ressant.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: faire le mariole avec Craquounette Crakou&#169; et oublier qu'elle manie &#224; merveille la capture d'&#233;cran...


----------



## Lila (21 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> *Déconseil* : Ne pas lire TOUS les nouveaux messages dans ce post et avoir loupé celui-ci !!!



...madame va au plus court....


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: faire le mariole avec Craquounette Crakou© et oublier qu'elle manie à merveille la capture d'écran...



Aors là très cher... Tu viens de signer ton arrêt de mort  Comme déjà expliqué dans un autre post ne m'appelle pas Crakou qui veut !! Que je sache, nous n'avons gardé ni les vaches ni les cochons ensemble  Nous ne sommes pas intime très cher WebOliver  De plus, il aurait été élégant de me demander mon avis avant, _et éventuellement au détenteur du Copyright mais cela est une autre histoire_...

*Déconseil du jour* : m'appeler Crakou© un jour comme aujourd'hui :mouais: alors que je suis en détention preuves de tes médiscances  

Et comme l'a si bien dit l'allumeur de gaz patenté du Sud



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...madame va au plus court....



Je vais m'appliquer de ce pas à "aller au plus court"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil : ne pas r&#233;pondre &#224; un poste d'Amok


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Aors là très cher... Tu viens de signer ton arrêt de mort  Comme déjà expliqué dans un autre post ne m'appelle pas Crakou qui veut !!



Et *Cracoucass*, on peut ? 





​


----------



## elKBron (21 Juin 2007)

et quand Crakou s'&#233;nerve, Crakou casse...

comprenne qui pourra 

(ouioui, j'ai beaucoup de culture, vous en doutiez ?)

_DAME NED !  Toasted by jugnin _


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2007)

D'o&#249; l'expression si souvent employ&#233;e par le vie... l'Amok: _Web'O, bosse, au lieu de faire le K(r)acou aupr&#232;s des filles... _


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> D'où l'expression si souvent employée par le vie...



Dites donc, monsieur le Suisse, on prend de la graine ?! on a une montée de sève qui court le long du tuteur ?! On se permet des familiarités de garçon de bain ?! Hmmmm?!

Excuses. Tout de suite.... Sinon....Tu pourrais bien t'auto-modérer dans peu de temps...


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour: utiliser un GPS et se dire &#224; un moment "_Tiens, j'ai le temps, je vais aller tout droit_" alors qu'il hurle avec de l'angoisse dans la voix "_tournez &#224; gauche_".

R&#233;sultat : pour un trajet qui dure normalement 50 minutes, pr&#233;voir 1 h 45. Et d&#233;couvrir des routes o&#249; des squelettes portant des traces de sacs &#224; dos ont encore les pouces lev&#233;s. :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Excuses. Tout de suite.... Sinon....Tu pourrais bien t'auto-mod&#233;rer dans peu de temps...



Serait-il possible d'envisager quelques pots de peinture color&#233;e en ces temps de coloration ipodesque pour un tel supplice ? Ce serait seyant et fort agr&#233;able &#224; la r&#233;tine, me semble-t-il ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2007)

Je le verrais bien en Rose notre WebO perso


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4310143 a dit:
			
		

> Je le verrais bien en Rose notre WebO perso



Je suppose qu'il y a une virgule entre "Webo" et "perso" ! 

Parce que s'l est la propriété de tout le monde, ca fait mauvais genre. Ceci étant dit entre nous : ce qui se passe au bar des modérateurs doit rester secret et le fait qu'il s'offre à tous, en tout mignonne, ne doit pas transpirer ici. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il y a une virgule entre "Webo" et "perso" !
> 
> Parce que s'l est la propri&#233;t&#233; de tout le monde, ca fait mauvais genre. Ceci &#233;tant dit entre nous : ce qui se passe au bar des mod&#233;rateurs doit rester secret et le fait qu'il s'offre &#224; tous, en tout mignonne, ne doit pas transpirer ici. :mouais:


J'ai longtemps voulu voir en toi un amoureux de la po&#233;sie, mais l'emploi que tu lui r&#233;serves te rel&#232;gue sensiblement au rang des pilleurs de tombes.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Juin 2007)

Aller au cinéma avec supermoquette. On risquerait de ne pas rater 2 min du film. :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2007)

D&#233;ambuler* sur les forums au lieu de bosser... 



* non, rien. :d


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2007)

Toi aussi t'as un déambulateur ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2007)

Amok lui a refil&#233; celui que je lui avais pr&#234;t&#233;


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs, il va falloir que tu le files &#224; la moquette, il se d&#233;place de moins en moins facilement ces temps...

ben ouais, la vieillesse quoi.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il va falloir que tu le files à la moquette, il se déplace de moins en moins facilement ces temps...
> 
> ben ouais, la vieillesse quoi.



Il a toujours eu un côté paresseux (l'animal). J'ai souvenir de son passage à Aix : les passants, croyant que son déplacement ralenti était un happening lui jetaient des pièces !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il a toujours eu un côté paresseux (l'animal). J'ai souvenir de son passage à Aix : les passants, croyant que son déplacement ralenti était un happening lui jetaient des pièces !


Honte à moi qui n'ai pas su tirer pleinement avantage de ce manque de réflexes évident !


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Honte à moi qui n'ai pas su tirer pleinement avantage de ce manque de réflexes évident !



Surtout que d'après ce qu'il en a filtré ensuite, Patoch et le Cucurbitacé n'ont pas, eux, honte aujourd'hui !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Ah pur&#233;e je savais pas ... je compatis.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Surtout que d'après ce qu'il en a filtré ensuite, Patoch et le Cucurbitacé n'ont pas, eux, honte aujourd'hui !


Il vaut parfois mieux avoir honte.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il vaut parfois mieux avoir honte.



Je confirme...    :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Aller au cinéma avec supermoquette. On risquerait de ne pas rater 2 min du film. :sleep:





Aurélie85 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il va falloir que tu le files à la moquette, il se déplace de moins en moins facilement ces temps...
> 
> ben ouais, la vieillesse quoi.



Oh p'tain ! Ca sent le vieux couple ! 

C'est bien les gonzesses, ca. Tous les jours il faudrait se coller une plume au fondement pour égayer une météo capricieuse, et le jour où tu le fais on te regarde avec un air affligé "c'est tout ce que tu as trouvé pour faire le con ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4309624 a dit:
			
		

> et l'attache de son sac a dos se sera pris dans le déambulateur.



Tu veux dire "de son sac à dos*es* :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Voil&#224; : Mackie fait la gueule. Il s'est assis sur un rocher, suce ses pouces et grommelle : "l&#233; otres, je veut bien, mai Bassou, non ! Je ne veu pas quil me mange".
> 
> Nous sommes donc l&#224; devant un grave probl&#232;me. Tu me diras : "_une fois r&#244;ti il ne va pas nous pomper l'air_". Soit, mais j'ai promis que tu n'auras pas ta part. "_M&#234;me les yeux ?_" "_Oui, Mackie, m&#234;me les yeux : on les donnera a un chien_".
> 
> ...



d&#233;conseille du jour : oublier des donner ses pilules au vieux, il finit par dire n'importe quoi


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oh p'tain ! Ca sent le vieux couple !
> 
> C'est bien les gonzesses, ca. Tous les jours il faudrait se coller une plume au fondement pour égayer une météo capricieuse, et le jour où tu le fais on te regarde avec un air affligé "c'est tout ce que tu as trouvé pour faire le con ?"



oh non, t'inquiète, il a plus d'un tour dans son sac à dos*es*, pas besoin de faire dans la plume pour paraitre con.  

Pis, tu vas me faire le plaisir de t'auto-modérer et enlever ce "gonzesse". :mouais: 

Sinon, Grug, voilà un nouveau thème pour les piliers du bar. La plume au fondement. Pas mal l'idée, je vais lui soumettre de suite.


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4310217 a dit:
			
		

> oh non, t'inqui&#232;te, il a plus d'un tour dans son sac &#224; dos*es*, pas besoin de faire dans la plume pour paraitre con.
> 
> Pis, tu vas me faire le plaisir de t'auto-mod&#233;rer et enlever ce "gonzesse". :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, Grug, voil&#224; un nouveau th&#232;me pour les piliers du bar. La plume au fondement. Pas mal l'id&#233;e, je vais lui soumettre de suite.



et si il remplace "gonzesse" par lapine ?  

d&#233;conseil de jour : tester la susceptibilit&#233; d'une suissesse


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil de jour : tester la susceptibilité d'une suissesse



Tu m'étonnes ! J'en tremble encore !


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2007)

Penser travailler au calme &#224; la maison, pour rattrapper le retard, quand on habite &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de plusieurs cours d'&#233;coles qui pr&#233;parent la chorale de fin d'ann&#233;e.

J'ai eu la totale. Avec ou sans boule kies.

Pauv' gamins, c'est vraiment du sadisme.


On ne dira jamais assez combien Pierre Goldman, et Jean Jacques Bachelet ont fait de mal &#224; nos ch&#232;res t&#234;tes blondes.


----------



## Melounette (21 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Penser travailler au calme à la maison, pour rattrapper le retard, quand on habite à côté de plusieurs cours d'écoles qui préparent la chorale de fin d'année.
> 
> J'ai eu la totale. Avec ou sans boule kies.
> 
> Pauv' gamins, c'est vraiment du sadisme.


Ah bin pas loin.
Moi c'est penser qu'on va avoir enfin une vraie bonne nuit de sommeil quand on habite un quartier populaire, que c'est le soir de la fête de la musique et qu'il y a plus de groupes que d'apparts dans le quartier.
Tout se mélange, rien d'audible, soit je suis trop vieille pour ces conneries, soit la fête de la ziq, c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était.:modo:
Y-a-t-il un tireur d'élite dans la salle ?


----------



## Lastrada (22 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin pas loin.
> Moi c'est penser qu'on va avoir enfin une vraie bonne nuit de sommeil quand on habite un quartier populaire, que c'est le soir de la f&#234;te de la musique et qu'il y a plus de groupes que d'apparts dans le quartier.
> Tout se m&#233;lange, rien d'audible, soit je suis trop vieille pour ces conneries, soit la f&#234;te de la ziq, c'est vraiment plus ce que c'&#233;tait.:modo:




Je pense que ce n'est nullement comparable &#224; une 100aine de m&#244;mes qui braillent l'an 2001.

Mais pourquoi veulent ils faire sa f&#234;te &#224; la musique qui ne leur a rien fait ?

Laisse moi deviner, c'est quoi le top 3 de l'innovation cette ann&#233;e : Hey Joe, Crache ton venin, smell like teen spirit ?




Melounette a dit:


> Y-a-t-il un tireur d'&#233;lite dans la salle ?



Ca n'est pas l&#233;gal, tu n'es gu&#232;re urbaine. 

En revanche, il est dans la tradition catholique de rafra&#238;chir (g&#233;n&#233;reusement) ceux qui ont soif.


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> En revanche, il est dans la tradition catholique de rafraîchir (généreusement) ceux qui ont soif.


Bin je leur ai balancé une canette de Cacolac. Vide évidemment.
Ah bin autre déconseil : se faire repérer après un tel geste.
M'en fous, ils m'auront pas vivante.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Tout se mélange, rien d'audible, soit je suis trop vieille pour ces conneries, soit la fête de la ziq, c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était.:modo:



T'es ben la seule intermittente que je connais qui ne travaille pas ce jour là ma petite Mel    

@Aurélie : Une plume dans le fondement .... Tous des volatiles ????


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> T'es ben la seule intermittente que je connais qui ne travaille pas ce jour là ma petite Mel


Ah bin si je bossais, justement.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je pense que ce n'est nullement comparable à une 100aine de mômes qui braillent l'an 2001.
> 
> Mais pourquoi veulent ils faire sa fête à la musique qui ne leur a rien fait ?
> 
> Laisse moi deviner, c'est quoi le top 3 de l'innovation cette année : Hey Joe, Crache ton venin, smell like teen spirit ?




Les perles elles se cherchent, sinon c'est comme tout le reste, en surface y a que du déchets, vous le méritez pas et puis c'est tout, moi tous les ans je trouve des trucs vachement biens, je vois que des raleurs sur les forums et ça me saoule, qu'on arrête la fête de la musique, et puis la fête du mouton aussi, après tout ça pue et tout le monde est saoul, au moins chez nous on est tranquille...  

Ça me fait penser aux gens qui sillonnent les festivals de rue et qui arrivent en court, ou après, qui voient pas grand chose et qui cherchent encore moins, et qui disent qu'avant c'était mieux et que d'année en année c'est de moins en moins bien alors que c'est tous les ans excellent...


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les perles elles se cherchent, sinon c'est comme tout le reste, en surface y a que du déchets, vous le méritez pas et puis c'est tout, moi tous les ans je trouve des trucs vachement biens, je vois que des raleurs sur les forums et ça me saoule, qu'on arrête la fête de la musique, et puis la fête du mouton aussi, après tout ça pue et tout le monde est saoul, au moins chez nous on est tranquille...
> 
> Ça me fait penser aux gens qui sillonnent les festivals de rue et qui arrivent en court, ou après, qui voient pas grand chose et qui cherchent encore moins, et qui disent qu'avant c'était mieux et que d'année en année c'est de moins en moins bien alors que c'est tous les ans excellent...


Moi aussi, jptk, j'aime bien la fête de la musique, même quand je n'aime pas fordément la musique que j'y entends  Ca sent l'été, les vacances, les gens dans la rue hier soir avaient plutôt le sourire, il faisait beau

Question musique, vu que mon gamin était de la partie avec sa classe, ça m'a un peu coincé pour aller écouter tout le reste mais c'est pas grave. Et, juste au moment où on rentrait, sur une place, il y avait un petit groupe qui chantait sur une mini-estrade. Apparemment, ils avaient plus ou moins fini, ne savaient plus trop par quoi continuer mais ils rigolaient bien, les gens dansaient devant : c'était la fête plutôt que la musique, mais ça m'a fait bien plaisir.


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les perles elles se cherchent, sinon c'est comme tout le reste, en surface y a que du d&#233;chets, vous le m&#233;ritez pas et puis c'est tout, moi tous les ans je trouve des trucs vachement biens, je vois que des raleurs sur les forums et &#231;a me saoule, qu'on arr&#234;te la f&#234;te de la musique, et puis la f&#234;te du mouton aussi, apr&#232;s tout &#231;a pue et tout le monde est saoul, au moins chez nous on est tranquille...
> 
> &#199;a me fait penser aux gens qui sillonnent les festivals de rue et qui arrivent en court, ou apr&#232;s, qui voient pas grand chose et qui cherchent encore moins, et qui disent qu'avant c'&#233;tait mieux et que d'ann&#233;e en ann&#233;e c'est de moins en moins bien alors que c'est tous les ans excellent...


Humpf.

Quel sentiment de sup&#233;riorit&#233;...

Et dire que, si mes souvenirs sont bons, l'auteur de se pamphlet accusateur et moralisateur est le m&#234;me que celui qui se plaignait d'une f&#234;te traditionnelle (genre le carnaval de Dunkerque - dans l'esprit, de ce que j'en ai pig&#233.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4310936 a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que, si mes souvenirs sont bons, l'auteur de se pamphlet accusateur et moralisateur est le m&#234;me que celui qui se plaignait d'une f&#234;te traditionnelle (genre le carnaval de Dunkerque - dans l'esprit, de ce que j'en ai pig&#233.


Nos contradictions, c'est nous. C'est bien pourquoi on trouve toujours le moyen de justifier ce qui, chez les autres, nous semble injustifiable.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

J'espère que vous vous êtes bien amusé le jour de mon anniversaire, j'ai dépensé beaucoup pour qu'il y ait de la musique partout en france et ailleurs ....


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> vous le m&#233;ritez pas et puis c'est tout



Disons que cette phrase &#233;tait... Maladroite.
(Et je mets de c&#244;t&#233; celle sur "la f&#234;te du mouton", que je pense -ou esp&#232;re- n'avoir pas comprise).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Disons que cette phrase était... Maladroite.


J'ai tendance à excuser notre jptk assez facilement. Pas pour son admirable petit cul, mais parce que c'est un garçon passionné et que la passion est par essence excessive.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4310936 a dit:
			
		

> Humpf.
> 
> Quel sentiment de sup&#233;riorit&#233;...
> 
> Et dire que, si mes souvenirs sont bons, l'auteur de se pamphlet accusateur et moralisateur est le m&#234;me que celui qui se plaignait d'une f&#234;te traditionnelle (genre le carnaval de Dunkerque - dans l'esprit, de ce que j'en ai pig&#233.



Ouai c'&#233;tait surtout une pique en passant parce que j'en avais un peu marre de lire que des lamentations concernant cette f&#234;te et moi d&#233;sol&#233; mais pour le Doudou bah j'ai au moins le m&#233;rite de me casser ailleurs, de plus &#231;a dure 5 jours et pas dans les m&#234;mes proportions.

Quand &#224; ce "vous ne le m&#233;ritez pas", je vous trouve bien s&#233;v&#232;res, au alors piqu&#233;s au vif car franchement c'&#233;tait pas vraiment s&#233;rieux 

Je vois pas o&#249; est la sup&#233;riorit&#233; en plus ici... c'est pas moi qui me ballade dans les rues en disant que tout est pourri et qu'hier c'&#233;tait mieux.

Tous les ans on me sert cette soupe pour le festival de Chalon-dans-la-rue par exemple et quand je demande ce qu'ils ont vu comme compagnies, bah d&#233;j&#224; ils savent pas, les spectacles qu'ils pr&#233;voient de voir bah ils savent pas non plus, ils se prom&#232;nent en fait et c'est leur droit, mais ils voient jamais rien et jugent un festival l&#224;-dessus et comme ils deviennent de plus en plus fain&#233;ants, bah ils viennent de moins en moins et moi &#231;a m'agace oui car moins il y a de monde et moins il y a de spectacles.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2007)

La f&#234;te de la musique, c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me bien mieux avant.  

Et pis c'est tout. &#169;

D&#233;conseil du jour: se pointer &#224; un rencart suisse quand on aime pas le lapin.


----------



## Melounette (23 Juin 2007)

Déclencher une discussion stérile sur une râlerie pour cause de (ma) mauvaise humeur et de (ma) fatigue excessive.:rateau:
En plus je vois pas ce que vient faire le festival de Châlon là dedans, il se bonifie d'années en années, c'est pô pareil.


----------



## dool (23 Juin 2007)

Déconseil Doolien : lire le forum avec une tronche peu reposée...on lit le mot "lapin" partout et on deviens parano pour pas grand chose...c'est un déconseil du jour mais qui a déjà été testé un jour de carottage en folie


----------



## Beroth (23 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour: s'abriter sous un Boeing 747 lorsqu'il pleut averse au Bourget, parce que bien sûr, l'eau coule le long du fuselage, et tu te prends une rincée très méchante de quelque façon que ce soit.


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Déconseil Doolien : lire le forum avec une tronche peu reposée...on lit le mot "lapin" partout et on deviens parano pour pas grand chose...c'est un déconseil du jour mais qui a déjà été testé un jour de carottage en folie


* PAN !  *​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> D&#233;conseil Doolien : lire le forum avec une tronche peu repos&#233;e...on lit le mot "lapin" partout et on deviens parano pour pas grand chose...c'est un d&#233;conseil du jour mais qui a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; test&#233; un jour de carottage en folie





Grug a dit:


> * PAN !  *​




*Le lapin !* Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! ...


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : oublier de prendre des bottes/bulldozer/chars d'assauts/ ou toutes autres pour ne pas s'enfoncer dans la boue lors d'un festival rock :rateau:


----------



## Beroth (23 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : oublier de prendre des bottes/bulldozer/chars d'assauts/ ou toutes autres pour ne pas s'enfoncer dans la boue lors d'un festival rock :rateau:



Hellfest ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2007)

yep 

déconseil du soir : penser que dans un lieu proche de la bretagne il peut ne  pas pleuvoir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

Je vous déconseille de tomber sur ce post au petit déjeuner.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je vous déconseille de tomber sur ce post au petit déjeuner.



Si seulement tu savais ce qui se passe aux arrières...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si seulement tu savais ce qui se passe aux arrières...



Ben j'imagine que si le sandwich a quelques jours, je ne le verrais pas.


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2007)

:affraid:

J'ai arrété au milieu de la vidéo... J'avais l'impression que les hamburgers avaient des yeux et me regardaient!!! :affraid: 

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du soir : penser que dans un lieu proche de la bretagne il peut ne  pas pleuvoir :rateau:



Déconseil du WE : penser qu'il pleut moins en Normandie qu'en Bretagne


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> yep
> 
> déconseil du soir : penser que dans un lieu proche de la bretagne il peut ne  pas pleuvoir :rateau:





gKatarn a dit:


> Déconseil du WE : penser qu'il pleut moins en Normandie qu'en Bretagne



Vous voulez dire qu'il aurait plus plu là bas qu'ici ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2007)

Ben chais p&#244;, mais ici il fait beau


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

déconseil du soir (ou recommandation pour les demoiselles) : les bas résilles avec jupe en cuir noir a string apparent c'est sympa, mais pas très sexy avec des botes en caoutchouc  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2007)

Ah, tu reviens de la campagne toi


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du soir (ou recommandation pour les demoiselles) : les bas résilles avec jupe en cuir noir a string apparent c'est sympa, mais pas très sexy avec des botes en caoutchouc  :rateau:



Je rêve ou tu deviens exigeant avec l'âge ?!


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2007)

Me dis pas que tu lui as pas appris le B.A.BA..


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du soir (ou recommandation pour les demoiselles) : les bas résilles avec jupe en cuir noir a string apparent c'est sympa, mais pas très sexy avec des botes en caoutchouc  :rateau:


:affraid:

poste dans autoportrait qu'on se rende compte&#8230;


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jours : se rendre compte que grug est un vil pervers, il veut me voir en bas r&#233;sille avec jupe en cuir et string apparent


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jours : se rendre compte que grug est un vil pervers, il veut me voir en bas résille avec jupe en cuir et string apparent



C'était donc toi la demoiselle? :hein:


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

pas du tout


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2007)

Demander en tout 3 certifs pour la déclaration d'impôts en ligne parce qu'on y arrive pas et qu'on fait n'importe quoi, les supprimer du trousseau en pensant que c'est bien et qu'on va télécharger un 4e et constater que c'est interdit et du coup se retrouver dans merde parce qu'on peut plus rien faire :hein: Bref faire ça à l'arrache, sans lire, sans réfléchir et sans utiliser son cerveau :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

Loue cerveau pour la journée : très bon état.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Loue cerveau pour la journée : très bon état.



tu l'as piqué à qui?

déconseil: croire une autruche sur parole.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu l'as piqué à qui?
> 
> déconseil: croire une autruche sur parole.



Non non je propose le mien ... 

Déconseil : proposer on croira que vous l'avez voler.


----------



## elKBron (25 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Loue cerveau pour la journée : *très bon état*.





odré a dit:


> Non non je propose le mien ...
> 
> Déconseil : proposer on croira que vous l'avez *voler.*



l'a pas l'air en si bon état que ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> l'a pas l'air en si bon état que ça...



Si si, en parfait état, formaté, défragmenté, et tout et tout : tous ses quatre neurones sont parfaitement opérationnels !


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil : Ne pas lire les posts de Roberto de bon matin. Une bouff&#233;e d'air et un sourire, faut pas les louper.


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Odré, faut que tu me prètes ton cerveau, en périphérique de soutien.
> *:love:
> 
> 
> ...


Je crois que la demoiselle te demande de parler de ta passion pour les Renault 7&#8482; de gitan


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2007)

il t'a fil&#233; la photo de l'&#233;tudiante ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juin 2007)

essayer de connecter ce qui me reste de neurones ce matin... :rateau::sleep:


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *L&#233;ger et a&#233;rien,* 1750 kilos avec le plein et une boite quatre vitesses ?
> :mouais:
> :hein:


ah oui&#8230; 
tout d&#233;pends de ce que tu transportes 

--

*d&#232;conseil du jour :* se lever trop t&#244;t, &#231;a avance l'heure de la sieste.


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2007)

_Franchement je sais pas si on peut faire pire..._  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2007)

Une classe mondiale JPTK


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour: retourner au magasin J...o de Vevey: le patron est une vraie raclure de bidet...  




et je lui pisse au cul avec un macaroni de 25 mètres de long, sans toucher les bords...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

Deja aller a vevey faut le vouloir


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil: habiter Vevey, &#231;a craint, et c'est tout pourri.  


Edit: l&#224; normalement Capi d&#233;barque pour dire que c'est normal, parce que en-face c'est Evian et Thonon.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: retourner au magasin J...o de Vevey: le patron est une vraie raclure de bidet...
> 
> 
> 
> *et je lui pisse au cul avec un macaroni de 25 mètres de long, sans toucher les bords..*.



Et sinon, t'habites à combien de Tours?


----------



## Melounette (26 Juin 2007)

Tenter de poster un truc sur Macgé qui rame et qui est super lent. Ca use les nerfs.:mouais:


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Tenter de poster un truc sur Macgé qui rame et qui est super lent. Ca use les nerfs.:mouais:



Bah, près de 24h entre l'envoi et l'affichage non ? Quelle impatiente !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déconseil: habiter Vevey, ça craint, et c'est tout pourri.
> 
> 
> Edit: là normalement Capi débarque pour dire que c'est normal, parce que en-face c'est Evian et Thonon.



Là ! Faut dire ... Ch'suis sûr qu'en face de Cognac ou de Bordeau, ça aurait été mieux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Odré, faut que tu me prètes ton cerveau, en périphérique de soutien.
> *



Nuance je ne prête pas, je loue  et j'en ai besoin dès samedi.



Grug a dit:


> Je crois que la demoiselle te demande de parler de ta passion pour les Renault 7 de gitan





déconseil : remplir des cartons très rapidement dans une usine en se disant "yeah je vais super vite, j'suis sûre y zont jamais vu ça" et entendre à la fin de la journée "Bon demain vous êtes du matin et il faudra aller plus vite, vous avez le geste maintenant ?"

Pour aller plus vite, toujours pas besoin de cerveau ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2007)

déconseil du jour : découvrir sur youtube ou sur dailymotion que votre crumpler rouge est un peu trop voyant :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juin 2007)

c'est toi qui marche comme un canard? :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : découvrir sur youtube ou sur dailymotion que votre crumpler rouge est un peu trop voyant :rateau:



Arf. 
C'est toi le type en k-way rouge, jean délavé et chaussures blanches ?
La classe.:rateau: 

Tes photos sont plus chouettes que ce bout de film tramblottant quand même.


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Arf.
> C'est toi le type en k-way rouge, jean délavé et chaussures blanches ?




euh ... t-shirt rouge celio a manche longue


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Certains mythes s'effondrent&#8230; d'autres se renforcent


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Juin 2007)

appeler sa femme par le nom d'une ex, rougir et blablater un truc inaudible


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... t-shirt rouge celio a manche longue



Ah. Pardon de l'avoir traité de k-way. 
C'est de bien meilleur goût un t-shirt à manches longues, quelle que soit la couleur.


Moi j'ai un *déconseil pour toujours* : 

Passer 4 jours d'amour avec un jeune prodige de la scène rock parisienne, une espèce de Kurt Cobain mais en mieux, en compagnie duquel vos tendances grunge et alcooliques se réveillent direct. Et aimer ça, en plus ! 
Depuis je ne porte que des jeans troués et j'ai envie de picoler toute la journée.

Pitain.:hein: 
Retirer se jean's.
Se concentrer sur sa vie.
L'océan, le VTT, trouver du boulot, boire...de la flotte.
Ne plus retourner à Paris. Sauf samedi, y'a un concert à la Belliloise.:rateau: 

Bon dieu de murde.


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2007)

Déconseil du jour:
Répondre à un gentil gars qui te demande "Qu'est ce que tu fais ce soir":
"Je vais aller découper deux ou trois petites vieilles, et les enterrer dans un parc "
... Plus de nouvelle depuis :affraid: 
:rateau:


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oh p...
> :rose:
> :sick:


 
Non mais t'en fait pas  Oh moins comme ça je sais qu'il n'aime pas découper les petites vieilles  C'est déjà ça.  

_Bon puis entre temps j'ai eu des nouvelles quand même._


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du jour:
> Répondre à un gentil gars qui te demande "Qu'est ce que tu fais ce soir":
> "Je vais aller découper deux ou trois petites vieilles, et les enterrer dans un parc "
> ... Plus de nouvelle depuis :affraid:
> :rateau:



T'es tombé sur un cadeau : il est parti te chercher du gibier, achète un autre congélateur !


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Par contre, la prochaine fois qu'on se croise, je déclinerai poliment ton offre de _tomates farçies.
> _:afraid:
> :modo:
> :sick:



Ah bon? Elle ne sait pas les cuisiner?


----------



## Nexka (27 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> [Edit@katelijn= Si si, elles sont super-bonnes ses tomates farçies, je m'interroge juste sur l'intégrité morale de la farce ! :sick:  ]



  

Essaie de te rappeler, est ce que aprés que j'ai fait les tomates, tu as revut le chat?  :rateau:  

:love:



Bon à part ça, déconseil du soir: ne pas tester ses nouvelles chaussures avant de les mettre toute une journée... :sick: Bobo aux pieds


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2007)

Mettre une annonce pour vendre sa voiture, et ne plus se rappeler exactement du prix de vente que l'on a fix&#233;...


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mettre une annonce pour vendre sa voiture, et ne plus se rappeler exactement du prix de vente que l'on a fix&#233;...


tu m'avais dis 500, mais je ne sais plus si c'&#233;tait en &#8364;uros ou en Francs Suisses&#8230;


----------



## .Steff (27 Juin 2007)

Ne pas travailler dans une cartonnerie pour une semaine quand on a besoin de ses mains pour faire autres choses dans la vie...
Ca coupe !!!


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> une espèce de Kurt Cobain mais en mieux



Note qu'a l'heure actuelle il n'est pas difficile d'être mieux (en tout cas plus présentable) que le "vrai". Ceci étant, vu ta photo dans ton profil, on peut se poser des questions...


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Note qu'a l'heure actuelle il n'est pas difficile d'être mieux (en tout cas plus présentable) que le "vrai". Ceci étant, vu ta photo dans ton profil, on peut se poser des questions...



 
"en plus vivant" oui, c'est bien ce que voulait dire.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseils des jours &#224; venir

N&#233;gliger Wimbledon

Certes, c'est tout vert et tout triste

Mais il y a Ana 

(en plus, une esth&#232;te. Regardez bien &#224; gauche et &#224; droite de la diva)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: avoir plein de trucs &#224; faire pour son dernier jour dans une bo&#238;te...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

D&#233;conseil fondamental : Travailler avec un windowsien convaincu et ne comprenant rien &#224; la philosophie de l'OS Mac sur le projet de la cr&#233;ation d'un support et d'une administration des macintosh.

Moments d&#233;sagr&#233;able en perspective. Surtout pour entendre que j'avais raison, plusieurs heures apr&#232;s, sans bien entendu &#234;tre capable de le reconna&#238;tre.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2007)

Mais je ne suis pas si d&#233;sagr&#233;able


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4316859 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil fondamental : Travailler avec un windowsien convaincu et ne comprenant rien &#224; la philosophie de l'OS Mac sur le projet de la cr&#233;ation d'un support et d'une administration des macintosh.
> 
> Moments d&#233;sagr&#233;able en perspective. Surtout pour entendre que j'avais raison, plusieurs heures apr&#232;s, sans bien entendu &#234;tre capable de le reconna&#238;tre.


Oui, mais &#231;a Nounours, faut que t'arr&#234;te de vouloir toujours qu'on reconnaisse que tu as raison. 

Ton boulot c'est massacrer d'abord, taper ensuite.
Si il reste de la place pour discuter, c'est que t'as mal fait ton boulot


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juin 2007)

Vouloir faire plaisir à ses invités en proposant de la bière bien fraîche, la mettre au congélateur pour aller plus vite, l'oublier 24 heures, entendre un grand "scrotch", ouvrir le congélateur, regarder horrifié le résultat sous le regard réprobateur de se femme, constater que les pizzas et le poulet sentent la bière, passer une heure à tout vider et à nettoyer...

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Je confirme que même décongelée, la bière congelée c'est dégueulasse.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;cider d'aller photographier la tour Eiffel et autres monuments hauts perch&#233;s, sp&#233;cialement le jour o&#249; on a un torticolis.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Décider d'aller photographier la tour Eiffel et autres monuments hauts perchés, spécialement le jour où on a un torticolis.



Quelle idée d'être aussi petit...


----------



## Lila (2 Juillet 2007)

.... ....*déconseil motocycliste*......du jour et des jours à venir !

....oubliez que l'on est halzeimer, donc oublier qu'il ne fallait pas oublier, avoir 3 tonnes de fatigue, un WE de merde (je vous dis même pas...non non ...vraiment) , se reveiller à la bourre et partir à moto ....... en laissant le block disk sur le disque neuf changé il y a 2 mois pour la bagatelle de 370  (changé d'ailleurs pour avoir déjà oublié ce blockdisk).....

.... :[smiley] ya même pas de smiley pour exprimer ce que je ressens :[smiley]


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2007)

Roh pitain Lila tu chies grave la 

Fais comme moi : colle un tit autocollant sur ton r&#233;servoir. Certes &#231;a peut faire con, mais au moins tu ruineras pas d'autre disque.


----------



## Lila (2 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4319362 a dit:
			
		

> Roh pitain Lila tu chies grave la
> 
> Fais comme moi : *colle un tit autocollant sur ton r&#233;servoir*



*.....je croirai entendre ma femme... (en moins poilue)....mais s'il me reste des ronds apr&#232;s les 370 prochains &#8364; de r&#233;paration..promis je mettrai un ruban rouge sur le guidon..ou un sticker.....ou le duplicata de la facture de r&#233;paration coll&#233; sur la bulle !!!!

[QUOTE='[MGZ] ... Certes &#231;a peut faire con[/B]**, mais au moins tu ruineras pas d'autre disque.

  [/QUOTE]

**....parce que tu trouves que je fais pas con moi ?????:rateau:...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> **....parce que tu trouves que je fais pas con moi ?????:rateau:...


J'peux r&#233;pondre ?  

 

D&#233;sol&#233; !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> *.....je croirai entendre ma femme... (en moins poilue)....mais s'il me reste des ronds apr&#232;s les 370 prochains &#8364; de r&#233;paration..promis je mettrai un ruban rouge sur le guidon..ou un sticker.....ou le duplicata de la facture de r&#233;paration coll&#233; sur la bulle !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> **....parce que tu trouves que je fais pas con moi ?????:rateau:...



Quand je pense que sur ma bagnole, une paire de disques ventil&#233;s &#231;a co&#251;te dans les 100-110 &#8364;  :affraid:

Depuis l'invention de ce syst&#232;me antivol, les actions des fabricants de disques de freins sont mont&#233;es en fl&#232;che. J'ai du mal &#224; comprendre qu'on ne les ait pas syst&#233;matiquement coupl&#233;s avec un coupe circuit : Tant que le bloc est en place, la b&#233;cane ne d&#233;marre pas :mouais:


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4319362 a dit:
			
		

> Roh pitain Lila tu chies grave la
> 
> Fais comme moi : colle un tit autocollant sur ton réservoir. Certes ça peut faire con, mais au moins tu ruineras pas d'autre disque.




Dans le coin, Lila est appelé "le Juke Box"... :afraid:


----------



## Lila (2 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le coin, Lila est appelé "le Juke Box"... :afraid:



...le mécène aussi .....ou coucouroucourou....(le pigeon)....le brave aussi (sens méridional du terme).....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le coin, Lila est appelé "le Juke Box"... :afraid:


Je me demande _in petto_ si ça ne tourne pas à la manie


----------



## Lila (2 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me demande _in petto_ si ça ne tourne pas à la manie



...:mouais: ..Al fine....ya un peu de ça !!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juillet 2007)

Aller (failli) sous la douche encore toute (presque) habillée, tellement j'étais fatiguée. :sleep: :hein:


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Depuis l'invention de ce système antivol, les actions des fabricants de disques de freins sont montées en flèche.



A lui seul, Lila représente au bas mot 10% du marché mondial. Il a sa photo chez tous les fabricants et on offre une image de lui aux ouvriers les plus méritants !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le coin, Lila est appelé "le Juke Box"... :afraid:



Une sorte de "Disk Nukem", en somme !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Tiens Lila. La solution.


----------



## vousti (2 Juillet 2007)

en meme temps quand on se sous titre "fatal error".

sinon.....un disque externe.......non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens Lila. La solution.



Les fabricants de disques font procès sur procès pour faire interdire ce truc !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les fabricants de disques font procès sur procès pour faire interdire ce truc !



Sûrement pour ça qu'on a du mal à le trouver.


----------



## Lila (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens Lila. La solution.




:love: :love: :love:  

...waaaa....ça à l'air génial....
..en plus c exactement les même disques que ma VFR .... mais c quoi comme modèle...une  Kawa Ninja ? Si ça se trouve c moins cher chez kawa un disque ?
Merci ! .....je vais tacher de pas oublier !!! 

Ps : tu l'as testé ou connnais quelqu'un qui l'a testé ...? et quand tu fais racler les 

ps2 : on peut ripper ce post vers fan de 2 roues m'sieur les modo ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

On s'écarte un peu du sujet là... 
Je pense que ça peut en intéresser plus d'un quand même.  

C'est italien. Ca doit faire 3, 4 ans qu'ils sont sur ce marché.
Je l'avais vu au Salon de la moto.
Ca avait l'air plutôt robuste mais ca vaut pas les meilleurs bloques disques.
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est là, et il faut bien sortir quelque chose pour le péter, donc l'effet anti-vol est bien là.
Question adaptabilité, différents supports existent pour la majorité des modèles.
Avec le VFR, aucuns soucis.
Le raclage je sais pas, je suppose qu'ils y ont un minimum pensé. 

Pour le reste, google est ton ami.  

Et si tu veux pas t'embêter, il y a une autre solution!
Les bloques disques Xena avec alarme.
Si tu l'oublies, ça sonne!


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si tu l'oublies, ça sonne!



Ca ne marchera pas avec Lila, ca sonnera tellement souvent qu'il finira par ne meme plus l'entendre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4319508 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne marchera pas avec Lila, ca sonnera tellement souvent qu'il finira par ne meme plus l'entendre



Déconseil: Etre motard et s'appeler Lila.


----------



## Lila (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Déconseil: Etre motard et s'appeler Lila.



déconseil tout court : être Lila (Fatal Error...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> déconseil tout court : être Lila (Fatal Error...)



Mais non, mais non. C'est drôle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> Si ça se trouve c moins cher chez kawa un disque ?



Un, pitêt, mais 5 par semaine ?


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

Croire que l'on peut avoir confiance en son jugement. Je sais, c'est banal, tristement banal 


(Tiens, je vais m'acheter une moto, pour avoir des emmerds susceptibles de s'arranger )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

Lila, je te conseille de monter ça comme disque :






Tu devrais être peinard à l'avenir... par contre ton budget antivol va grimper...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> (Tiens, je vais m'acheter une moto, pour avoir des emmerds susceptibles de s'arranger )



Mieux : tu prends le forfait avec Lila comme coach !


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mieux : tu prends le forfait avec Lila comme coach !



Ouais pas con. Un conseil pour un side car ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

Side car si tu veux, dans tous les cas, avec Lila tu apprendras à freiner... avec le frein arriére...  :love:


----------



## Lila (2 Juillet 2007)

...*déconseil forumiques* : avoir des amis sur MacG.....et croire qu'ils vont te remonter le moral !!!!!! :rateau: 

...bon je vais me noyer au chouchen/vodka....avec une olive !


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du moment  : Essayer de joindre un service de l'admistration Française (en particulier le rectorat) quand on appelle du Canada!!! :hein: 
Enfin ça marche aussi quand on appelle de France, sauf que c'est moins cher :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (2 Juillet 2007)

toujour
pas d'appart.....................marre

deconseil : etre seul pour louer un toit :rateau: :rateau: 





ps : pas d'appart donc pas de net ..je vais bien........kisbizzz a tousssss:love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du moment suite:
Demander à sa maman de joindre à ma place un service de l'administration Française, et apprendre qu'elle a fait pleurer la madame...  :mouais: 

Mais c'est pas vrai, mais c'est pas vrai :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du moment suite:
> Demander à sa maman de joindre à ma place un service de l'administration Française, et apprendre qu'elle a fait pleurer la madame...  :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est pas vrai, mais c'est pas vrai :hein:



Décidément, tu mènes une vie vraiment passionnante ! 

Déconseil du jour : être une madame de l'administration française ... surtout du rectorat


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du moment suite:
> Demander &#224; sa maman de joindre &#224; ma place un service de l'administration Fran&#231;aise, et apprendre qu'elle a fait pleurer la madame...  :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est pas vrai, mais c'est pas vrai :hein:



"_Ma fille est seule, loin, dans un pays hostile peupl&#233; d'animaux sauvages et de bucherons primaires. Chaque jour, elle doit se battre avec des ours pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les quelques racines dont elle se nourrit. Elle vit dans une h&#251;te, 10 mois sur 12 couverte de neige et qui n'est pas chauff&#233;e. Cette pauvre petite va finir vieille fille, abandonn&#233;e de tous, &#224; moins d'&#233;pouser un castor. C'est non seulement un devoir, mais de plus un acte de charit&#233; de lui montrer que l'administration fran&#231;aise, lou&#233;e sur les 5 continents, n'usurpe pas sa r&#233;putation et que la fraternit&#233; n'est pas une question de distance. Madame, j'en fais appel &#224; votre coeur, &#224; votre &#226;me de m&#232;re. Ma fille pourrait &#234;tre la votre, et dans ce cas je ferais tout pour l'aider. Amen"_.


Que veux tu r&#233;pondre &#224; ca, aussi ? On pleure, c'est tout.


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Déconseil du moment suite:
> Demander à sa maman de joindre à ma place un service de l'administration Française, et apprendre qu'elle a fait pleurer la madame...  :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est pas vrai, mais c'est pas vrai :hein:


Dis &#224; ta maman d'arr&#234;ter de harceler la mienne sinon je porte plainte !


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> deconseil : etre seul pour louer un toit :rateau: :rateau:



Hormis l'aspect financier, être deux c'est aussi mettre au carré les emmerdements !


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Dis à ta maman d'arrêter de harceler la mienne sinon je porte plainte !



Oui oui désolée :rose: :rose:

Bon je vais lui envoyer des bonbons au sirop d'érable à la madame :rose:


----------



## elKBron (2 Juillet 2007)

t as pas plutot de la crème de pucelle ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Hormis l'aspect financier, &#234;tre deux c'est aussi mettre au carr&#233; les emmerdements !


Pour le plaisir, c'est mieux &#224; deux...   
_La veuve poignet ne cause pas...  mais bon....  _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...*déconseil forumiques* : avoir des amis sur MacG.....et croire qu'ils vont te remonter le moral !!!!!! :rateau:
> 
> ...bon je vais me noyer au chouchen/vodka....avec une olive !



ouiiiiiii? on m'appelle? 

france équipement semble être ta solution. ils ont tous les disques et beaucoup moins cheres que l'origine.

Sinon, fais un scoubidou de 1,50m et accroche le au bloque disque avec l'autre bout du scoubi accroché à une poignée de disque. 

T'auras pas l'air moins con, mais tu seras plus riche de l'argent que tu ne donneras pas à ta marque préférée de tondeuse.

PS: fais gaffe à l'étrier, c'est 5 fois plus chère.

Tu vois qu'on est là.

Déconseil: partir en vacances pour se balader avec lila.... risque de chut inopinée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ouiiiiiii? on m'appelle?
> 
> france équipement semble être ta solution. ils ont tous les disques et beaucoup moins cheres que l'origine.
> 
> ...



C'est sur qu'avec un truc d'1,5m il aura l'air nettement moins con...


----------



## vousti (2 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est sur qu'avec un truc d'1,5m il aura l'air nettement moins con...




surtout si en roulant il se prend le scoubidou (au choix) dans la jante


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est sur qu'avec un truc d'1,5m il aura l'air nettement moins con...



Si il accroche les cl&#233;s de sa maison &#224; l'autre bout, ca peut passer pour un porte cl&#233; un peu gros, mais l'honneur est sauf !



ZRXolivier a dit:


> D&#233;conseil: partir en vacances pour se balader avec lila.... risque *de chut* inopin&#233;e.



Le silence, rappelons-le n'est pas son fort : dormir avec lui &#233;quivaut &#224; se taper un roupillon dans un champ de tir de mortiers . Monsieur a le boyau coquin et il y a fort longtemps que la valve a d&#233;clar&#233;e forfait !


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Sinon, fais un scoubidou de 1,50m et accroche le au bloque disque avec l'autre bout du scoubi accroché à *une poignée de disque.*



Bravo  je viens de passer 2h30 autour de ma bécane a chercher la poignée de disque.


Et ben j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : fixer des objectifs irr&#233;alistes &#224; sa fille pour le Bac.... Elle n'a eu qu'une mention TB la feignante


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

Bien sur, c'est n'importe quoi. Bien s&#251;r, quelques mots &#233;chang&#233;s ne veulent rien dire, rien du tout. Et pourtant, ces quelques mots, depuis, me vrillent le corps. Ce spectacle o&#249; vous &#233;tiez assise &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi, et pendant lequel nous avons &#233;chang&#233; des phrases sans importance, si ce n'est les regards, et pendant lequel vous m'avez racont&#233;e votre vie.
Ah, comme j'aimerais vous croiser &#224; nouveau. Vos cheveux bruns, votre regard sombre, vos mains libres d'alliance. J'observais de profil la courbe parfaite de votre cou, vos doigts fins, vos jambes crois&#233;es, la petite boucle sur vos chaussures.

F&#234;te de la musique. Seule, debout au centre de la foule. Quel idiot : je ne vous ai m&#234;me pas dit mon nom et je n'ai pas demand&#233; le votre.

Spectacle, quelques jours apr&#232;s. Hasard ?

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas oser. Depuis, je vous cherche.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas oser. Depuis, je vous cherche.


 
Oui oser... Et pourtant, parfois, on ne fait rien, malgr&#233; les ann&#233;es derri&#232;re soi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4320113 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo  je viens de passer 2h30 autour de ma b&#233;cane a chercher la poign&#233;e de disque.
> 
> 
> Et ben j'ai pas trouv&#233;



 ok, touch&#233;.:rose: 

j'ai &#233;cris un peu vite, ben vala, que je suis refait comme un rat. Damned, gosh etc, etc...

D&#233;conseil: oublier de se relire parceque entre 2 r&#233;unions de r&#233;unionite aigue.

Mais je vous aime bien quand m&#234;me.


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui oser... Et pourtant, parfois, on ne fait rien, malgré les années derrière soi.



J'ai beaucoup osé, mais j'ai dû me poser ...  

tu me diras pour une Mouette


----------



## the-monk (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonne id&#233;e ce p'tit topic, alors mon d&#233;conseil du jour:

Dire &#224; sa m&#232;re que l'on part en vacances &#224; Prague et lui demander de regarder, vu qu'elle va faire des courses, si elle ne trouverait pas un guide du routard sur cette r&#233;gion....


.... Et recevoir un magnifique coup de fil disant qu'elle ne trouve aucun livre sur la Tch&#233;coslovaquie....

 :hein: :rateau:  

Ps &#224; moi: penser &#224; la mettre &#224; jour....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

t'as pensé aussi à virer la plist?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil d'hier : faire son tour de pénalité à 20m de la ligne d'arrivée et se faire coiffer par des suisses sur la ligne pour une pitite seconde


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Juillet 2007)

r&#233;installer son syst&#232;me sans avoir sauvegard&#233; le fichier domain, ce qui rend mon site ou&#232;be inaccessible et in&#233;ditable...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2007)

Essayer de s'inscrire aux Assedics à 16h05 par téléphone... :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2007)

Assedics ? &#231;a donne envie de se marier &#231;a


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Assedics ? ça donne envie de se marier ça



trop tard, c'est fait!!!  
Et puis tu sais bien que notre amour est impossible! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> trop tard, c'est fait!!!
> Et puis tu sais bien que notre amour est impossible! :love:




Deconseil du jour (enfin d'hier) : croiser sur le même trottoir Fab'Fab au carrefour Jouffoy/Villiers,métro wagram (tu sais devant le nicolas), et ne pas le déranger dans ses pensées


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> devant le nicolas



Bon point de repère !


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Assedics ? &#231;a donne envie de se marier &#231;a


Assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, assedics, 

:love: 

(tu choisis la date ou c'est moi?)


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2007)

Avant y'avait des AES. Maintenant y'a des mariages  Tout fout l'camp..


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Deconseil du jour (enfin d'hier) : croiser sur le même trottoir Fab'Fab au carrefour Jouffoy/Villiers,métro wagram (tu sais devant le nicolas), et ne pas le déranger dans ses pensées



Ben t'es con, t'aurais du m'appeler!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Essayer de s'inscrire aux Assedics à 16h05 par téléphone... :sleep:



8h mon bon 

Pour divorcer des assedics c'est bien plus facile.


----------



## Darkfire (4 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du jour : Croire que le site du collège est absolument nul est inutile. Et par conséquent, ne jamais y aller. Car on y trouve, en cherchant bien, des photos de profs...disons...intéressantes.  :love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Juillet 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : Croire que le site du collège est absolument nul est inutile. Et par conséquent, ne jamais y aller. Car on y trouve, en cherchant bien, des photos de profs...disons...intéressantes.  :love:



T'es bien sûr que c'était le site de ton collège ? Nan, parce que y'en a plein, des sites de cullèges.


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : Croire que le site du coll&#232;ge est absolument nul est inutile. Et par cons&#233;quent, ne jamais y aller. Car on y trouve, en cherchant bien, des photos de profs...disons...int&#233;ressantes.  :love:



d&#233;conseil  du soir  : vouloir aller sur le site en question


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2007)

Heureusement pour moi, je ne suis pas all&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole &#224; Vevey...  Et le net n'existait pas, _&#224; mon &#233;poque_...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et le net n'existait pas, _à mon époque_...



Tu es plus vieux  qu'Amok, dit "le grabataire" ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour: tourner une page.


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Juillet 2007)

se faire réveiller par la sonnette, ouvrir au facteur en caleçon et se rendre compte que c'est une femme et que j'ai la moitié de mon appareil génital à l'air:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2007)

Si on va au bout du raisonnement, tu attendais donc bel et bien le facteur la teub &#224; l'air? 

Promis on ne dira rien &#224; ta femme.


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

Et le facteur ne sonne t-il pas toujours deux fois ?!...


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> se faire r&#233;veiller par la sonnette, ouvrir au facteur en cale&#231;on et se rendre compte que c'est une femme et que j'ai la moiti&#233; de mon appareil g&#233;nital &#224; l'air:rose:



Bah, pas de souci : elle a du penser que c'&#233;tait bien trop petit pour &#234;tre g&#234;nant ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> Tu es plus vieux  qu'Amok, dit "le grabataire" ?



Non, mais en Suisse le calcul des ann&#233;es se fait sur une base animale : 1 an = 6 ann&#233;es. C'est toujours &#233;tonnant de se faire d&#233;passer sur l'&#233;tat civil par des individus connus au berceau... Mais ce n'est l&#224; qu'une de leurs sp&#233;cificit&#233;s, et il y en a d'autres. Notons par exemple le co&#239;t assist&#233; par pied &#224; coulisse (voir le fil sur les b&#233;b&#233;s) qui ne lasse pas de me plonger dans des transes de joie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

croire que les blondasses du tribunal de commerce sont à même de remplir des cases sur un ordi en moins d'un mois sans faire d'erreur et de transmettre le dossier à l'Insee...

Putain, si je monte une boite après celle-là, je le fais en Angleterre. Pas étonnant que les gens se barrent à l'étranger quand on voit les branques de fonctionnaires qu'on se tape ici...


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

Un bonheur ces discours..


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Un bonheur ces discours..


Laisse glisser.... ta souris !... 


  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Un bonheur ces discours..




Quand tu te rends compte que la personne qui remplit ton dossier n'est pas capable de lire correctement et fait 4 erreurs dans le remplissage et qu'ensuite on te dit que le fax de correction que tu as envoy&#233; a &#233;t&#233; perdu puis qu'ils ont oubli&#233; d'envoyer l'info &#224; l'Insee pour l'&#233;tablissement du num&#233;ro RCS, tu dis quoi? "Merci Madame d'&#234;tre aussi efficace depuis plus d'un mois"?


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

Yep, tu as raison tirhum.

Il a une sacr&#233; endurance en tous cas  (doit pas &#234;tre fonctionnaire..)


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah, pas de souci : elle a du penser que c'était bien trop petit pour être gênant !




ben oui vu qu'elle n'en a vu que la moitié...


enfin je crois qu'elle a remarqué... au moment où elle a commencé à pouffer de rir, j'ai pas capté, je croyais que c'était à cause de mes caca d'yeux ou de mes trois poils au nombril mais  je me suis rendu compte peu après l'objet de cette attitude...


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

Mettre en vente sur ebay un objet idiot, encombrant et abîmé en croyant que, si on met un petit prix, il y aura bien qqun pour enchérir dessus. Et se faire amputer de 0,15  dans 7 jours.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

Mon dieu comme t'es en manque


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Mettre en vente sur ebay un objet idiot, encombrant et ab&#238;m&#233; en croyant que, si on met un petit prix, il y aura bien qqun pour ench&#233;rir dessus. Et se faire amputer de 0,15 &#8364; dans 7 jours.



En tout cas...
Tes avatars sont vraiment de plus en plus moches !... 

 :casse:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> je crois qu'elle a remarqu&#233;... au moment o&#249; elle a commenc&#233; &#224; pouffer de rir, j'ai pas capt&#233;, je croyais que c'&#233;tait &#224; cause de mes caca d'yeux ou de mes trois poils au nombril mais  je me suis rendu compte peu apr&#232;s l'objet de cette attitude...



Une nana qui pouffe de rire en d&#233;couvrant ton entre jambes, c'est mauvais signe, gar&#231;on !  :rateau: 



mado a dit:


> Un bonheur ces discours..



D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je ne vois pas pourquoi par principe une conne ne serait pas trait&#233;e de conne, non ? Idem pour un mec. Si simplement, parce que c'est une fille, on doit s'interdire certains adjectifs, ca s'appelle de la s&#233;gr&#233;gation et ca aussi est reproch&#233;.
Lorsque un post parle de la connerie d'un mec, ca ne fait bondir personne. Si c'est une nana, ce n'est pas acceptable ?

Remplace "blondasses" par "cr&#233;tins" : ca change tout ? Surement, si il n'y a que des nanas au tribunal. Les cr&#233;tins vont surement le prendre mal...

J'ai du mal comprendre ta r&#233;action. 
Ca ne te ressemble pas.


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En tout cas...
> Tes avatars sont vraiment de plus en plus moches !...
> 
> :casse:



Oui, tu as raison !

Tu pourrais m'en faire un beau ?

Le dessin du tien, il est de toi ?

Tiens je t'envoie une boule verte d'avance.


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> croire que les blondasses du tribunal de commerce sont à même de remplir des cases sur un ordi en moins d'un mois sans faire d'erreur et de transmettre le dossier à l'Insee...
> 
> Putain, si je monte une boite après celle-là, je le fais en Angleterre. Pas étonnant que les gens se barrent à l'étranger quand on voit les branques de fonctionnaires qu'on se tape ici...





mado a dit:


> Un bonheur ces discours..





tirhum a dit:


> Laisse glisser.... ta souris !...
> 
> 
> :love:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand tu te rends compte que la personne qui remplit ton dossier n'est pas capable de lire correctement et fait 4 erreurs dans le remplissage et qu'ensuite on te dit que le fax de correction que tu as envoyé a été perdu puis qu'ils ont oublié d'envoyer l'info à l'Insee pour l'établissement du numéro RCS, tu dis quoi? "Merci Madame d'être aussi efficace depuis plus d'un mois"?





mado a dit:


> Yep, tu as raison tirhum.
> 
> Il a une sacré endurance en tous cas  (doit pas être fonctionnaire..)



Ceci dit, quand on voit la liste interminable de formalités diverses et de pièces à réunir pour simplement créer une petite société (l'obtention de certaines pièces dépendant elles-même de l'accomplissement d'autres formalités), alors que le créateur aimerait bien pouvoir consacrer un peu de temps à l'activité proprement dite de sa société en formation, on peut comprendre une légère exaspération, même si elle est excessive dans sa formulation, lorsque l'administration ne se montre pas à la hauteur des exigences qu'elle même impose.  

Personnellement, je n'en suis qu'au début de la procédure, et j'en ai déjà plein le dos, tellement j'ai l'impression qu'on me met des obstacles juste comme ça, pour la forme.
C'était mon déconseil du jour : croire que la création d'une petite société peut se faire simplement et en quelques jours, comme cela est parfois dit ici ou là.


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Une nana qui pouffe de rire en découvrant ton entre jambes, c'est mauvais signe, garçon !  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas que ce soit une nana. C'est blondasse et branque de fonctionnaire qui me "gênent". Je peux comprendre l'énervement, je l'ai dit à Fabien . Mais j'ai du mal avec ce genre de généralisation, j'avoue.. Celle là, et d'autre.

Voilà m'sieur.


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mon dieu comme t'es en manque



Hein ?
Tiens je la mettrais sur le palier pour le jour où le facteur viendra me livrer. Faut que je lui fasse des cacas d'yeux.




supermoquette a dit:


> Le spectacle "Les petits oiseaux chient" est une opérette porno-sociale.



Tiens, je t'avais posé la question en t'envoyant une boule verte mais tu n'as pas eu le temps d'y répondre.

Ta signature, ça a un rapport avec Jean-Louis Costes ?


----------



## MamaCass (5 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du jour : 

aller sous la douche avec ses lunettes... :sleep:
s'en rendre compte...  : tiens, vois plus rien, plein de buée :rateau:
manquer de se casser la figure en voulant les mettre au sec :rose:


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'était mon déconseil du jour : croire que la création d'une petite société peut se faire simplement et en quelques jours, comme cela est parfois dit ici ou là.



ah, je suis sûr que pour un ou deux mois de salaire, tu peux trouver un pro qui fasse tout ça à ta place.
Il y a bien des gens payer pour remplir les feuilles d'impôts et trouver les astuces pour pas en payer (mais que du coup c'est eux qu'on paye).


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Mais j'ai du mal avec ce genre de g&#233;n&#233;ralisation, j'avoue.. Celle l&#224;, et d'autre.



D'accord 

Alors disons, car c'est un fait, que la majorit&#233; (Dieu merci, il y a aussi des gens comp&#233;tents) de l'administration ne sait pas ce que la main droite fait par rapport a la main gauche, l'envie de g&#233;n&#233;raliser est compr&#233;hensible, et pas n&#233;cessairement fausse. Que l'humain n'y soit que pour une infime part, et que le syst&#232;me et l'organisation soient en grande partie responsables ne justifie pas tout. Ou alors, que tout se fasse par le net, que l'on supprime les guichets, les bureaux, les salaires.


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> aller sous la douche avec ses lunettes... :sleep:
> s'en rendre compte...  : tiens, vois plus rien, plein de buée :rateau:
> manquer de se casser la figure en voulant les mettre au sec :rose:



Tu te lèves à 12h58 !? =8-O


----------



## MamaCass (5 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Tu te lèves à 12h58 !? =8-O



Non 6h15 mais je viens de découvrir ce topic alors...


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ceci dit, quand on voit la liste interminable de formalités diverses et de pièces à réunir pour simplement créer une petite société (l'obtention de certaines pièces dépendant elles-même de l'accomplissement d'autres formalités), alors que le créateur aimerait bien pouvoir consacrer un peu de temps à l'activité proprement dite de sa société en formation, on peut comprendre une légère exaspération, même si elle est excessive dans sa formulation, lorsque l'administration ne se montre pas à la hauteur des exigences qu'elle même impose.
> 
> Personnellement, je n'en suis qu'au début de la procédure, et j'en ai déjà plein le dos, tellement j'ai l'impression qu'on me met des obstacles juste comme ça, pour la forme.
> C'était mon déconseil du jour : croire que la création d'une petite société peut se faire simplement et en quelques jours, comme cela est parfois dit ici ou là.


Avec mon statut, j'ai pas mal ramé aussi...  
Ce qui m'agace, c'est d'entendre toujours la même "ritournelle"...
Râler est un sport national...  
Ok, y'a des "choses" qui ne fonctionnent pas... mais y'en a d'autres qui fonctionnent normalement... 
C'est juste la répétition de ce "démontage" qui est fatiguante et l'insulte gratuite, aussi (voir post de mado).. 
On a l'impression en vous lisant d'être dans le pire pays au monde... pire que l'ancien C.C.C.P ?!...  


mado a dit:


> C'est pas que ce soit une nana. C'est blondasse et branque de fonctionnaire qui me "gênent". Je peux comprendre l'énervement, je l'ai dit à Fabien . Mais j'ai du mal avec ce genre de généralisation, j'avoue.. Celle là, et d'autre.
> 
> Voilà m'sieur.


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Alors disons, car c'est un fait, que la majorité (Dieu merci, il y a aussi des gens compétents) de l'administration ne sait pas ce que la main droite fait par rapport a la main gauche,



MAis y'a même pas besoin d'aller dans l'administration.

Ici même, dans le privé, tiens.

J'ai démarré dans une petite boîte de moins de 10 employés.

Puis cette boîte a été absorbée par une plus grosse de quelques centaines de salariés. Enfin pas complètement absorbée, on continue à faire le même boulot, on a des locaux quasi à nous au-dessus de l'usine de la grosse boîte, on a des bulletins de salaire au nom de notre petite boîte d'avant (qui existe toujours juridiquement donc) et on ne bénéficie pas du CE de la grosse.

BOn, eh bien avant, j'avais besoin d'un ordi ou un logiciel, je consultais quelques fournisseurs, je passais commande de ce dont j'avais besoin et en moins de 2 semaines j'avais un poste que j'avais installé moi-même, fonctionnel, et tout, et le nouveau salarié pouvait bosser.

Maintenant on doit décrire ce dont on a besoin, 2 mois après on reçoit un devis qui ne correspond pas et chez un fournisseur un peu cher qui en plus propose d'installer les machines à 350 euros la machine ! On renvoit donc ses remarques comme quoi c'est pas exactement ça qu'il faut, que ce dont on a besoin c'est plus simple et bien moins cher, et qu'en plus on connaît un fournisseur avec qui on travaille depuis des années. On met le devis dudit fournisseur. On re-attends près d'un mois, le forunisseur appelle inquiet de temps à autre pour savoir ou en est la commande et si il doit modifier des choses on ne peut que lui répondre qu'on n'en sait rien. Et un jour arrive un carton avec dedans des logiciels dont on a pas besoin et un mac plus puissant que nécessaire. Le devis de départ a été quasiment repris à la lettre. On fait ses plates excuses à son fournisseur habituel et on installe la super-machine avec ses super-logiciels dont on a pas besoin pour pouvoir quand-même faire travailler le nouveau salarié. Et puis qqun arrive qui dit que on ne doit pas toucher à la machine, que c'est le spécialiste de l'informatique (PC en majorité, bien sûr) qui doit le faire, mais il est en congés pour l'instant donc faut attendre la semaine prochaine.
Une semaine plus tard, l'ordi revient, l'installation est quasiment la même que celle qu'on avait faite soi-même

et là, je chantonne Braziiiil

Bienvenue dans la GROSSE entreprise.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec mon statut, j'ai pas mal ramé aussi...
> Ce qui m'agace, c'est d'entendre toujours la même "ritournelle"...
> Râler est un sport national...
> Ok, y'a des "choses" qui ne fonctionnent pas... mais y'en a d'autres qui fonctionnent normalement...
> ...



Quand on te dit que les formalités pour monter un SARL on été simplifiées, soit. Mais je n'en suis pas à la première et c'est autant le bordel qu'il y a 10 ans... Les gens qu'on a en face au tribunal de commerce sont parfaitement incompétents, c'est un fait (en tout cas dans celui dont je dépends). Pour une formalité qui doit durer quelques jours j'en suis à un mois et 10 jours d'aller retours alors que mon dossier est complet... C'est pas se foutre du monde ça?


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> (...)
> C'est pas se foutre du monde &#231;a?


Si tout &#224; fait !... :rateau: 
C'est juste que je n'en peux plus du climat "ambiant", c'est tout.  
_Pas sur MacG, dans la vrai vie !...   _



J'pr&#233;f&#232;re faire des dessins de c.ul, tiens !...


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'préfère faire des dessins de c.ul, tiens !...



n'oublie pas mon avatar.


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> n'oublie pas mon avatar.


Un bisounours en train de se faire... [b&#238;&#238;&#238;&#238;&#238;&#238;&#238;&#238;p] ?!.....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

ah ben merde moi qui vais devenir fonctionnaire&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

chiche


----------



## Chang (5 Juillet 2007)

> On a l'impression en vous lisant d'être dans le pire pays au monde... pire que l'ancien C.C.C.P ?!..



J'ai monte une boite pour mon ancien employeur, en Chine, j'ai du mal a croire que ca peut etre plus penible en france. Ptet que c'est plus de paperasse en France, koike, mais bon au moins ya des regles, meme si elles peuvent penibles parfois. 

Ca rale quand l'etat intervient, et apres ca rale quand on a pas de subventions ...

Bande de francais  !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Ca rale quand l'etat intervient, et apres ca rale quand on a pas de subventions ...



Quelles subventions? C'est ma deuxième boîte et j'en n'ai jamais eu des subventions...
C'est une légende ça...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

Et tu as appel&#233; ta nouvelle boite assedics ? ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Ca rale quand l'etat intervient, et apres ca rale quand on a pas de subventions ...
> 
> Bande de francais  !!!



Des subventions pour monter une boite en France  T'es auteur de science-fiction, ou quoi ? En France, c'est celui qui monte une boite qui subventionne l'état !  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand on te dit que les formalit&#233;s pour monter un SARL on &#233;t&#233; simplifi&#233;es, soit. Mais je n'en suis pas &#224; la premi&#232;re et c'est autant le bordel qu'il y a 10 ans... Les gens qu'on a en face au tribunal de commerce sont parfaitement incomp&#233;tents, c'est un fait (en tout cas dans celui dont je d&#233;pends). Pour une formalit&#233; qui doit durer quelques jours j'en suis &#224; un mois et 10 jours d'aller retours alors que mon dossier est complet... C'est pas se foutre du monde &#231;a?



Avant d'aller plus loin, tu es s&#251;r que c'est des fonctionnaires, le tribunal de commerce ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des subventions pour monter une boite en France  T'es auteur de science-fiction, ou quoi ? En France, c'est celui qui monte une boite qui subventionne l'état !  :mouais:



Sauf si t'es vraiment "gros"..  Et que ce n'est pas toi qui en a le plus besoin..


----------



## Chang (5 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des subventions pour monter une boite en France  T'es auteur de science-fiction, ou quoi ? En France, c'est celui qui monte une boite qui subventionne l'état !  :mouais:



Je parle en general ... pas forcement rapport a l;ouverture d'une boite ...


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelles subventions? C'est ma deuxième boîte et j'en n'ai jamais eu des subventions...
> C'est une légende ça...



Des subventions directes, peut-être pas, mais des vagues réductions de charges, dégrèvements d'impôts sur les premières années ça n'arrive jamais ?  

(ça peut d'ailleurs être traître en faisant croire que ça durera toujours)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sauf si t'es vraiment "gros"..  Et que ce n'est pas toi qui en a le plus besoin..


J'ai bien pris 2 kg mais j'aimerais savoir qui a cafté ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Des subventions directes, peut-être pas, mais des vagues réductions de charges, dégrèvements d'impôts sur les premières années ça n'arrive jamais ?
> 
> (ça peut d'ailleurs être traître en faisant croire que ça durera toujours)



En gros, tu es exonéré de la taxe sur les bénéfices pendant la moitié de la durée ou tu perd encore de l'argent


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En gros, tu es exonéré de la taxe sur les bénéfices pendant la moitié de la durée ou tu perd encore de l'argent



   d'accord
mais il n'y a pas aussi de dégrèvement de charges sociales ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> d'accord
> mais il n'y a pas aussi de d&#233;gr&#232;vement de charges sociales ?



Oui, mais c'est la moindre des choses, vu que lorsque tu montes une boite, tu paies des charges sociales (et ce, m&#234;me si tu ne gagnes pas d'argent) sans aucune contrepartie, et que tu dois payer en plus &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, dans le priv&#233; pour avoir un minimum de couverture (et quand je dis "minimum", c'est vraiment au sens propre, hein !).


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2007)

conseil du jour : penser &#224; maigrir pour que le minimum de couverture paraisse plus grand


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> conseil du jour : penser à maigrir pour que le minimum de couverture paraisse plus grand



:mouais:
Tiens, un post énigmatique.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> :mouais:
> Tiens, un post énigmatique.



si tu le dis...

moi je ne trouvais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

il y a un gap &#233;norme entre ce qui est annonc&#233; et la vrai vie. Oui, ils ont cr&#233;&#233; un "guichet unique" mais en fait ce guichet collecte les documents pour les diff&#233;rentes administration. Il faut remplir 2 fois le m&#234;me document ! et fournir tous les &#233;l&#233;ments dans la quantit&#233; demand&#233;e!!!. 
A ma connaissance, on ne peut toujours pas remplir les formalit&#233;s en ligne ni m&#234;me utiliser des formulaires &#233;lectronique &#224; imprimer et apporter en chambre de commerce.

Et effectivement, un des soucis vient du fait que ceux qui re&#231;oivent sont pas ou peu form&#233;s, ce qui g&#233;nere des erreurs.

Quant aux cr&#233;dits d'impots et autres "remises"; attention, il n'y a en fait pas de remise, il s'agit de montants de charges forfaitaires avec ajustement la 3&#176; ann&#233;e. C'est &#224; dire que si les 2 premi&#232;res ann&#233;es, les charges sont basses, elles ne repr&#233;sentent pas les sommes &#224; provisionner. Il faut penser &#224; calculer les montants des charges et les provisionner dans les comptes car sinon, la surprise est tr&#232;s mauvaise voire dramatique pour des petites structures.

Ceci dit, on est plus dans Kafka, &#231;a &#233;volue. Par contre les aides et autres effets d'annonces sont inaccessibles pour la majorit&#233; des entreprises qui se cr&#233;ent, les conditions sont elles: kafkaiennes. Un unijambiste voulant ouvrir un commerce de v&#233;lo peut, peut-&#234;tre y avoir droit... et encore, &#224; condition qu'il emploie 2 personnes et qu'il dispose d'un capital assez lourd.

J'avais ouvert une boite en 83, on ne peut pas comparer, c'&#233;tait la course dans tout Paris pour obtenir son siret (N&#176; immat de la boite) et de la paperasse au quotidien infernale.


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai bien pris 2 kg mais j'aimerais savoir qui a cafté ???



S'ils viennent de Colombie, je veux bien partager.


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2007)

2e d&#233;conseil du jour :

faire le malin (dans un sous-forum o&#249; BackCat risque de fourrer les moustaches) en reprochant aux autres macg&#233;istes de dire *charges* sociales au lieu de *cotisations* sociales.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, tu ne sais pas faire autre chose que "le malin", justement. Le probl&#232;me, c'est qu'il faudrait encore un peu d'entra&#238;nement avant de te lancer&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> 2e déconseil du jour :
> 
> faire le malin (dans un sous-forum où BackCat risque de fourrer les moustaches) en reprochant aux autres macgéistes de dire *charges* sociales au lieu de *cotisations* sociales.



oui, ben les cotisations, c'est quand même une charge, hein...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> conseil du jour : penser à maigrir pour que le minimum de couverture paraisse plus grand





stephaaanie a dit:


> :mouais:
> Tiens, un post énigmatique.



Je dirais plutôt : un post d'un post-présocratique


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui, ben les cotisations, c'est quand même une charge, hein...



au sens comptabilité, il s'agit bien de charges. 

Surtout dans le cas d'entrepreneur et non d'employé. 
Un employé cotise à des caisses (vieillesses, Urssaf...) mais le chef d'entreprise paie des charges qui sont ajustées ultérieurement. C'est d'ailleurs un des dangers, certains confondent chiffre d'affaire et bénéfices, dépensant donc l'argent qui aurait du être provisionné pour payer ces charges.

Déconseil: ne pas oser si on pense avoir une bonne idée. Ne pas se lancer de peur de passer pour un loser si ça plante.

Déconseil: faire l'économie de bons status, on risque de le payer chère en cas de pépins.


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : maintenir un fil sur des rails qui n&#8217;&#233;taient pas les siennes au d&#233;part, apr&#232;s qui balaye les petites crottes ? ben voil&#224;&#8230; z&#8217;avez gagn&#233; le droit de d&#233;m&#233;nager&#8230; averto &#224; celui qui contribue H-S apr&#232;s moi&#8230;

&#233;dition : en fait non : carton rouge direct


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil: parler création d'entreprise dans un fil pas approprié...


(promis je recommence plus   )


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juillet 2007)

S'emmerder grave &#224; 21 ans. 

merde, je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;conseill&#233; celui-l&#224;, donc nouveau d&#233;conseil: ne pas se r&#233;p&#233;ter ou aller flooder ailleurs. 


Si si, je sais quoi faire en fait, je vais finir cette bouteille de cidre et m'empifrer de desserts au chocolat.

Objectif de l'&#233;t&#233;: prendre du poids, 5 kg au moins. pour que ces joues que je d&#233;teste tant soient moins creuses.


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> S'emmerder grave à 21 ans.



Déconseil : croire que ça va durer. Encore quelques années, et tout ceci sera loin, promis !

Et pour grossir, un seul remède : manger du pain, du fromage, des bonnes choses 3 fois par jour plus un goûter et surtout : sans y penser (donc, en lisant le journal, les âneries qu'on peut trouver par ici, n'importe quoi qui change les idées !)


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> S'emmerder grave &#224; 21 ans.
> 
> merde, je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;conseill&#233; celui-l&#224;, donc nouveau d&#233;conseil: ne pas se r&#233;p&#233;ter ou aller flooder ailleurs.
> 
> ...


 profite, c'est de ton age.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juillet 2007)

Se confondre avec sa fonction.


----------



## ccciolll (6 Juillet 2007)

Avécravirave aven Javavavanavais.

Se rendre compte que certains s'envoient des messages "secrets" aussi bien cachés que des lettres d'amour écrites au citron uniquement quand Grug fait une citation. En conclure qu'on aurait besoin d'encore un peu d'entraînement avant de se lancer à faire le malin.
Et puis s'en foutre.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juillet 2007)

Etre trop gentille avec ses coll&#232;gues et se faire bouffer par la suite


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2007)

Se dire : "Tiens, si je regardais les prévisions météo pour le milieu de la semaine prochaine vu que j'aurai congé..." et passer à l'acte... :affraid:


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire à sa maman que sa coupe de cheveux ressemble à une choucroute... ha ça non, faut pas !
:rateau:


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire à sa maman que sa coupe de cheveux ressemble à une choucroute... ha ça non, faut pas !
> :rateau:


  Et encore moins dire à son assiette de choucroute qu'on lui trouve une ressemblance avec sa mère, en présence de l'intéressée...

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il ne faut pas dire à sa maman que sa coupe de cheveux ressemble à une choucroute... ha ça non, faut pas !
> :rateau:



Tu serais donc le fils caché de Bernadette ?! :mouais:


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> S'emmerder grave à *21 ans*.  [/COLOR]



...*déconseil pour plus tard*...beaucoup plus tard...

.....se rendre compte qu'on s'emmerde *2 fois plus* à 42 ans....forcement !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> S'emmerder grave à 21 ans.



Mais mais tu gagneras à la crapette un jour ...


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...*déconseil pour plus tard*...beaucoup plus tard...
> 
> .....se rendre compte qu'on s'emmerde *2 fois plus* à 42 ans....forcement !



42 ans ? t'es sûr de ça ?

Tu m'inquiètes là...


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> 42 ans ? t'es sûr de ça ?
> 
> Tu m'inquiètes là...



...quoi ? ......j'ai oublié des dizaines tu veux dire ?.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Attendre la Rev.B pour les moules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2007)

d&#233;conseille de soir : vouloir lire un article titrant 



> Le cardinal Ricard confiant



et &#234;tre de&#231;u que &#231;a ne parle pas de pastis


----------



## Lastrada (8 Juillet 2007)

Ne pas lire les posts de Mackie &#224; haute voix. (On perd un de ces temps)


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil :* s'imaginer être dans le répertoire de tous ses ami(e)s, et envoyer un M&M's non signé, et donc non répertorié...
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...



Ah c'est toi alors.

Tu pourrais arrêter de m'envoyer des taixtôts en permanence ?


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327165 a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est toi alors.
> 
> Tu pourrais arrêter de m'envoyer des taixtôts en permanence ?



J'ai reçu le même, et j'en profite donc pour répondre ici : non, je ne suis pas blonde, ni nanti d'une poitrine opulente, et je ne suis pas libre mardi soir.
Désolé, et passe le bonjour à ta femme qui part mardi matin en séminaire pour 3 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du lundi matin: imaginer Amok en petite tenue, blonde à fort pouvoir d'attraction:affraid::affraid:


----------



## Lila (9 Juillet 2007)

*Déconseil vétérinaire* du jour....(spécialement pour Amok....c'est sa fête aujoud'hui non ?)

.....éviter d'essayer de faire branché et choisir une petite araignée agressive et trèèèèès venimeuse commme N.A.C...:afraid: :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> *Déconseil vétérinaire* du jour....(spécialement pour Amok....c'est sa fête aujoud'hui non ?)
> 
> .....éviter d'essayer de faire branché et choisir une petite araignée agressive et trèèèèès venimeuse commme N.A.C...:afraid: :hosto: :rateau:



Celui qui a compris l'intervention de Lila pourra t'il la traduire ?


Merci.


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327325 a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui a compris l'intervention de Lila pourra t'il la traduire ?
> 
> 
> Merci.



Ca fait plus de 15 ans que je le connais, et ses interventions sont toujours plus ou moins obscures pour moi, c'est te dire ! 
Les ravages de l'alcool, et l'&#226;ge... Ce n'est plus un naufrage : le bateau reste &#224; quai !  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du lundi matin: imaginer Amok en petite tenue, blonde &#224; fort pouvoir d'attraction:affraid::affraid:



Il faut beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup d'imagination... Je suis brune....


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup d'imagination... Je suis brune....



rraaaahhh, les racines foncées qui pointent sous la tignasse décolorée !!!

tu dois faire des ravages !


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> rraaaahhh, les racines foncées qui pointent sous la tignasse décolorée !!!
> 
> tu dois faire des ravages !



Mais je ne suis pas une fille facile... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Un gar&#231;on-fossile tout au plus !


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

Tsss, tsss...
Des id&#233;es stupides de crobards se mettent en place....


----------



## Lila (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327325 a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui a compris l'intervention de Lila pourra t'il la traduire ?Merci.





Amok a dit:


> Ca fait plus de 15 ans que je le connais, et ses interventions sont toujours plus ou moins obscures pour moi, c'est te dire !
> Les ravages de l'alcool, et l'&#226;ge... Ce n'est plus un naufrage : le bateau reste &#224; quai !




.....bon ok ..je balance alors.... 

Amok (qui n'a m&#234;me plus besoin de boire lui pour &#234;tre gaga  ) a voulu dresser une araign&#233;e. Et voulant faire son beau devant les majorettes locales, il a d&#233;cid&#233; de sortir avec son nouvel Animal de Compagnie sur l'&#233;paule (comme il avait vu des djeun's le faire avec des rats)....r&#233;sultat : l'araign&#233;e, farouche, excit&#233;e par le tzim boum boum de la fanfare et certainement agac&#233;e par les violents "tirages" d'Amok sur la laisse (munie d'un collier &#233;trangleur) qu'il avait jug&#233; bon de lui infliger (&#224; l'araign&#233;e pas &#224; la fanfare), l'araign&#233;e donc s'est sauvagement veng&#233;e en piquant le tortionnaire &#224; plusieurs reprises. Le pauvre insecte, ne supportant  plus son sort, savait bien s&#251;r que son destin &#233;tait ainsi sc&#233;ll&#233; d'avance car piquer le cuir de l'Amok &#233;quivaut &#224; un empoisonnement instantann&#233;. Mais le d&#233;sespoir vaut parfois courage et Kiki (c'&#233;tait le nom qu'il lui avait donn&#233, comme la ch&#232;vre de M. Seguin (autre victime du dit Amok, ne l'oublions pas), s'est courageusement battue, &#233;vitant les coups de pattes rageurs du loup assoiff&#233; de violence, et a plant&#233;  ses petits crocs dans la viande putride du monstre pour lui injecter son venin. Avant de succomber &#224; son tour, ses petits yeux r&#233;vuls&#233;s et ses 8 papattes agit&#233;es de convulsions incontr&#244;lables sous l'effet du sang (ou du whisky) qui coule dans les veines enfl&#233;es de l'inf&#226;me. Et depuis, en plus de ses puces radioactives (car elles ont resist&#233; &#224; toutes sortes  de tentatives d'&#233;radication), l'Amok, pour soulager les d&#233;mangeaisons, se gratte contre les pierres saintes et ancestrales de la Basilique  (car son arthrose et ses bras trop courts lui interdisent de pouvoir atteindre la zone des piq&#251;res)....

.....voil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;...maintenant c'est plus clair ?


----------



## .Steff (9 Juillet 2007)

regarder la m&#233;t&#233;o...


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du midi : prendre un gateau chez un patisier et s'apercevoir que le génoise a été noyer dans du rhum  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du midi : prendre un gateau chez un patisier et s'apercevoir que le g&#233;noise a &#233;t&#233; noyer dans du rhum  :rateau:



C'est bien connu: tu ne bois jamais d'alcool.


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Juillet 2007)

faire plaisir à sa belle-mère en lui achetant des fleurs auxquelles elle est allergique, feindre la confusion et les excuses et bien rigoler...



hahaha! je suis ignoble


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> faire plaisir &#224; sa belle-m&#232;re en lui achetant des fleurs auxquelles elle est allergique, feindre la confusion et les excuses et bien rigoler...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha! je suis ignoble


tu verras quand elle te d&#233;sh&#233;riteras!  

ah non, zut, faut que je revoie mon code civile moi...


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> tu verras quand elle te déshériteras!
> 
> ah non, zut, faut que je revoie mon code civile moi...



Et l'accord  du genre 

Code civil


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4327756 a dit:
			
		

> tu verras quand elle te d&#233;sh&#233;riteras!
> 
> ah non, zut, faut que je revoie mon code civile moi...





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4328095 a dit:
			
		

> Et l'accord  du genre
> 
> Code civil



Et la troisi&#232;me personne : "quand *elle* te d&#233;sh&#233;ritera* s *"


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

Deconseil du joiur :

répondre à une annonce, remplir le dossier de candidature, et s'apercevoir à la fin qu'on vous demande : "Des lettres de recommandation de trois personnalités scientifiques différentes au moins"
:affraid:

de plus en plus dur le métier de Graphiste


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Tu me dictes ou je t'envoie ma signature en fichier .jpg ?


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

Comme me dit la rempla&#231;ante de la personne cens&#233; g&#233;rer cet appel &#224; candidature 





> Le formulaire "chercheur" n'est pas tout-&#224;-fait
> ad&#233;quat au poste, mais c'est celui qui est cependant utilis&#233;.
> Pour de plus amples renseignements sur le poste, il faut vous adresser directement au centre


&#8230;


Bref, &#231;a &#224; l'air compliqu&#233; de partir &#224; l'etranger avec l'argent de nos imp&#244;ts.


----------



## dool (10 Juillet 2007)

Eeeuuuhhhh, j'ai un bac scientifique et j'ai une _forte personnalité_. Si je peux rendre service ?! :mouais: Ca fait 3 non ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Eeeuuuhhhh, j'ai un bac scientifique et j'ai une _forte personnalité_. Si je peux rendre service ?! :mouais: Ca fait 3 non ?!



Déconseil du jour : manquer l'essentiel du post de Grug. Mesdames ? Grug veut partir à l'étranger !


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

En tant que fouille merde, je peux être considéré comme chercheur sans doutes 

Allez hop, un de plus Grug.

Tu vas voir on va les dégoûter de leur dossier, ils arriveront pas a lire toutes les lettres des scientifiques de macgé


----------



## dool (10 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : manquer l'essentiel du post de Grug. Mesdames ? Grug veut partir à l'étranger !



Deconseil : s'empêcher de rêver à ce que le poisson me prenne sur son dos (ventre; on en rediscutera ) si je l'aide un peu à partir


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

très belle étude qui ne manquera pas d'intéresser :



> sic:
> 
> 1) Monsieur le Sous-Directeur des Personnels spécialisés et à gestion déconcentrée (RH3)
> 2)Monsieur le Sous-directeur de larchéologie et de la recherche en sciences sociales - DCSU/A)
> ...





finalement je me demande si je vais pas rester à faire des petits mickey.


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du moment : essayer de faire comprendre quelque chose au membre n° 57956


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> déconseil du moment : essayer de faire comprendre quelque chose au membre n° 57956


marrant, j'aurais dit 3018&#8230;


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2007)

peut &#234;tre la m&#234;me famille


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juillet 2007)

Attendre trop longtemps avant de suivre une formation &#224; la direction de projet. J'ai p&#233;t&#233; tous mes scores au business loto.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : manquer l'essentiel du post de Grug. Mesdames ? Grug veut partir à l'étranger !


 
Il vient au Canada peut etre :love: :love: :love: 

Bon Grug, il te les faut pour quand tes lettres???


----------



## jro44 (10 Juillet 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> Vouloir faire plaisir à ses invités en proposant de la bière bien fraîche, la mettre au congélateur pour aller plus vite, l'oublier 24 heures, entendre un grand "scrotch", ouvrir le congélateur, regarder horrifié le résultat sous le regard réprobateur de se femme, constater que les pizzas et le poulet sentent la bière, passer une heure à tout vider et à nettoyer...
> 
> :rateau:



C'est quoi cette photo de génocide :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
Les modos n'ont pas réagit à cette photo maccabre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Nan nan. Les modos ils sont pas l&#224; pour &#231;a ici. Juste pour faire chier le monde gratuitement, et surtout rien de dr&#244;le ou d'utile


----------



## jro44 (10 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4329066 a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan. Les modos ils sont pas là pour ça ici. Juste pour faire chier le monde gratuitement, et surtout rien de drôle ou d'utile



Dans ce cas, un déconseil du jour : ne pas faire d'humour sur les modos au bar de MacGé   Surtout quand ils ont de grandes dents comme de troll  Backcat :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juillet 2007)

Ne pas conna&#238;tre ce proc&#233;d&#233;.


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, un d&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas faire d'humour sur les modos au bar de MacG&#233;   Surtout quand ils ont de grandes dents comme de *troll  Backcat* :love: :love: :love:



BackCat et moi n'avons jamais couch&#233; ensemble :modo:

C'est un chat et moi un troll.


Non mais


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Aaaahhhh ! punaise !!!
Merde ! j'avais pas vu la blague 

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas expliquer quand on fait une blague sur un forum mod&#233;r&#233; par des trolls


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ne pas conna&#238;tre ce proc&#233;d&#233;.


D&#233;conseil : passer des messages qu'il faut r&#233;fl&#233;chir pour les comprendre et distinguer le vrai message qu'on &#224; voulu mettre au dedans de l'int&#233;rieur de celui-ci&#8230;


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Juillet 2007)

essayer de comprendre quoi que ce soit à ces 10 précédents posts


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2007)

je paume tellement de trucs que je passe des heures &#224; chercher que je dois correspondre pour tes letres Grug.
Et comme, j'ai d&#233;sormais &#233;tabli une fa&#231;on scientifique de proc&#233;der pour ces recherches, je tombe pil poil dans le cr&#233;neau.

"Messieurs,
Je vous recommande hautement le sieur Grug Poissonrouge dont la valeur scientifique n'est plus &#224; faire.
Songez que de trouver un moyen de faire &#233;crire des milliers de posts &#224; un poisson n'est d&#233;j&#224; pas simple, mais tout ceci, en restant hors de l'eau!!! Eh bien c'est ce que le sieur sus nomm&#233; a r&#233;ussi &#224; faire.
L'intelligence de cet personne et ses capacit&#233;s font de lui la personne id&#233;ale pour votre soci&#233;t&#233;/organisme/emploi/boulot (rayez la mention inutile).

En vous remerciant par avance de l'int&#233;r&#234;t que vous porterez &#224; sa candidature...
Scientifiquement

El Fabulous Fab, Ma&#238;tre es recherche scientifique des objets quotidiens perdus."


----------



## ccciolll (11 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> déconseil du moment : essayer de faire comprendre quelque chose au membre n° 57956





Grug a dit:


> marrant, j'aurais dit 3018




On a des numéros !?

Bon, d'accord, je descend à la cantine


----------



## ccciolll (11 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> supermoquette a dit:
> 
> 
> > Le spectacle "Les petits oiseaux chient" est une op&#233;rette porno-sociale.
> ...



ah ben oui :


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil pour bricoleur, et broquanteur de dinausaures informatique : R&#233;parrer une antiquit&#233;e sans faire d'inspection pr&#233;alable.

Lorsque vous r&#233;ccup&#233;rez une imprimante, ou un scanner, ou tout autre mat&#233;riel &#233;quip&#233; d'une courroie : Verrifiez bien l'&#233;tat de celle-ci avent de vous lancer dans un grand n&#233;toyage-d&#233;crassage de tabac, jaunnissement solaire... ect. Car vous pouvez &#234;tre certain qu'une fois l'engin d&#233;cap&#233;, la courroie commencera &#224; s'effriter, pour finalement de briser.

("Tiens, c'est bizare... Cette HP 880c me d&#233;pose des petits bouts de plastiques sur les feuilles pendant l'impression... Quelle d&#233;licate attention !")


----------



## ccciolll (12 Juillet 2007)

Mais oui, mais oui&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## viruce (12 Juillet 2007)

¡¡¡ &#477;&#387;&#592;ss&#477;&#623; &#477;&#596; &#477;&#633;&#305;l &#633;nod &#596;&#592;&#623;&#305; uos &#633;&#477;u&#633;no&#647;&#477;&#633; : &#633;no&#638; np l&#305;&#477;suo&#596;&#477;p


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

viruce a dit:


> ¡¡¡ &#477;&#387;&#592;ss&#477;&#623; &#477;&#596; &#477;&#633;&#305;l &#633;nod &#596;&#592;&#623;&#305; uos &#633;&#477;u&#633;no&#647;&#477;&#633; : &#633;no&#638; np l&#305;&#477;suo&#596;&#477;p



J'ai pas ça chez moi


----------



## Melounette (12 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du jour : emménager sur la butte Montmartre quand on est fan de vélo, ça monte...ça monte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça descend...ça desceeeeend :affraid:, et y a plein de pavés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'en ai marre, je rends ma selle, à moi la fesse flasque.


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2007)

dommage, tu aurai pu faire le tour et paris roubais, un peu d'EPO ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> J'en ai marre, je rends ma selle...



/me pense que le coup de la butte Montmartre n'est qu'un vil prétexte pour enlever la selle et garder la tige  :rose:


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du soir : pensez que gKatarn est un père responsable


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2007)

d&#233;conseil du soir : essayer de tourner son portable dans les sens pour essayer de lire ce qu'ils disent :rateau:


----------



## viruce (12 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Pffffff
> 
> no&#596;no&#596;
> 
> ): ¡ &#647;u&#601;ll&#601;&#596;x&#601;



¿ &#623;o&#596;&#729;qnd&#305;&#477;&#613;&#647;&#729;&#653;&#653;&#653; &#305;o&#647; z&#477;&#613;&#596; s&#592;d &#647;&#305;&#592;&#613;&#596;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#477;u &#592;&#596;
&#729;&#729;&#729;&#477;&#652;no&#633;&#647; s&#592; n&#647; &#477;&#633;po o&#652;&#592;&#633;q


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

Allez hop.
Maintenant, &#231;a suffit, merci


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4331128 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop.
> Maintenant, ça suffit, merci



tout a fait


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4331128 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop.
> Maintenant, &#231;a suffit, merci



oups&#8230; 


*d&#233;conseil du jour :* garder coch&#233;s des messages &#224; effacer pendant que l&#8217;on fait autre chose puis faire le m&#233;nage apr&#232;s quelques dizaines de minutes.


_allez cadeau en pi&#232;ce-jointe 

&#233;dit ben &#231;a veut pas  allez ! un lien alors  
_


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du jour : vouloir aller 2h plus tot au boulot et se taper le gros orteil dans un coin de porte ... aie :rateau:


----------



## ccciolll (13 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : vouloir aller 2h plus tot au boulot et se taper le gros orteil dans un coin de porte ... aie :rateau:



Y a-t-il *RÉELLEMENT* un rapport de cause à effet ?

Ou tu voulais juste te faire mousser en disant que tu es un bon travailleur de la France qui se lève tôt, et tu as pris le prétexte de l'orteil pour venir en parler ?


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2007)

c'est surtout que si j'avais dormis 2h de plus j'aurai &#233;t&#233; mieux r&#233;veiller et n'aurai pas mal maintenant :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2007)

France qui se l&#232;ve t&#244;t ? C'est quoi ?


----------



## Chang (13 Juillet 2007)

En milieu de matinee, faire des plans sur la cometes pour un bbq de fou le soir meme, en faisant fi de la gueule de bois qu'on traine nonchalement.

Et puis a 15h, se rendre compte uon serait mieux chez soi ce soir, mais quil est trop tard, tout le monde vous attend au tournant, va falloir assurer ...

Cafe, cafe, cafeeeeeeeeeee ....... !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du jour :  tomber la dessus et y passer une heure


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour :  tomber la dessus et y passer une heure



Surtout pour lire à un moment donné que pour devenir empereur de Rome, il faut acheter le jeu


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Surtout pour lire à un moment donné que pour devenir empereur de Rome, il faut acheter le jeu



je vois ce que tu veux dire


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juillet 2007)

Couper par le pont de la rivi&#232;re Saint Etienne, le jour o&#249; Gamede passe par l&#224;.






​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juillet 2007)

Abuser du r&#233;pulsif. Ca repousse pas que les moustiques.


----------



## Melounette (17 Juillet 2007)

Partir en WE, le nez en l'air, le téléphone coupé en oubliant qu'on a posé un lapin et que du coup, ça a inquiété des gens et que le code rouge a été déclenché.
J'ai l'air con.:rose:
Pardon, pardon, je suis là.


----------



## clochelune (17 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Partir en WE, le nez en l'air, le téléphone coupé en oubliant qu'on a posé un lapin et que du coup, ça a inquiété des gens et que le code rouge a été déclenché.
> J'ai l'air con.:rose:
> Pardon, pardon, je suis là.



ça arrive souvent aussi à quelqu'un que je connais bien ;-)


déconseil du jour : acheter le dernier Werber qui se répète depuis "Nous les dieux"!!
préférer Marcel Pagnol par exemple, ses pastis et "la Fanny'!!


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Mettre la machine à café en route en ayant oublié de changer la capsule du café précédant. Ca fait un café quand même oui, mais c'est juste imbuvable!


----------



## Matt74 (18 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil routier du matin : prendre un "raccourci", passer par un "sens interdit sauf riverains", et raconter un gros bobard au flic en train de vous verbaliser... Généralement il n'est pas dupe, et il est encore plus sévere !
90 Euros et 4 points sur le permis, ca fait mal pour un premier PV...:casse: :casse: :casse: 

En plus j'ai dû faire demi-tour, donc pas de raccourci pour moi, mais un bel embouteillage comme tout le monde... ou presque (et oui, tout le monde n'avait pas un trou dans son portefeuille !)


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2007)

Pardon, mais... bien fait. La prochaine fois tu te croiras pas plus malin que les autres


----------



## Matt74 (18 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4336119 a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, mais... bien fait. La prochaine fois tu te croiras pas plus malin que les autres


 
Je le confesse effectivement...
Enfin bon ce matin j'étais pressé, je devais aller voir ma grand-mere qui est gravement malade a l'hopital et... ah pardon t'es pas flic !?   

OK je sors... les mains sur le capot


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> Je le confesse effectivement...
> Enfin bon ce matin j'étais pressé, je devais aller voir ma grand-mere qui est gravement malade a l'hopital et... ah pardon t'es pas flic !?
> 
> OK je sors... les mains sur le capot



t'as quand même pas osé cette excuse?:affraid::affraid:


----------



## jro44 (18 Juillet 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> Je le confesse effectivement...
> Enfin bon ce matin j'étais pressé, je devais aller voir ma grand-mere qui est gravement malade a l'hopital et... ah pardon t'es pas flic !?
> 
> OK je sors... les mains sur le capot



Ha ! Ha ! Le coup de la grand mère malade     Tout le monde l'a faite celle là ... Au collège, ça et le _reveil qui n'a pas sonner_, ça faisait des ravages comme excuses à deux balles :love:

Un _déconseil_ par contre pour les élèves d'aujourd'hui qui voudrait se servir du coup de la grand-mère malade : ne pas utiliser cette excuse si vous avez utilisé au moins deux fois dans l'année l'excuse dite de _l'enterrement de la grand-mère_ pour justifier une absence ...


----------



## Nexka (18 Juillet 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Ha ! Ha ! Le coup de la grand mère malade     Tout le monde l'a faite celle là ... Au collège, ça et le _reveil qui n'a pas sonner_, ça faisait des ravages comme excuses à deux balles :love:
> 
> Un _déconseil_ par contre pour les élèves d'aujourd'hui qui voudrait se servir du coup de la grand-mère malade : ne pas utiliser cette excuse si vous avez utilisé au moins deux fois dans l'année l'excuse dite de _l'enterrement de la grand-mère_ pour justifier une absence ...



J'ai été pionne pendant 5 ans, et aujourd'hui, malheureusement, les élèves ne se cassent plus trop la tête pour trouver une excuse originale...  

- "Pourquoi tu étais pas là?"
- "Bah j'étais pas là quoi."
- "je peux pas te laisser aller en cours si tu me donnes pas une raison valable."
- "Bah je peux rentrer chez moi alors?"
- " :mouais: ..... :hein: ..... C'EST BON VA EN COURS!!!"

Alalalala


----------



## Matt74 (18 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> t'as quand même pas osé cette excuse?:affraid::affraid:



Non quand même je suis pas stupide ! C'était quand même plus plausible que ça...
Enfin bon il ne me reste plus qu'à assumer mes actes et à payer cette foutue amende !


----------



## jro44 (19 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> J'ai été pionne pendant 5 ans, et aujourd'hui, malheureusement, les élèves ne se cassent plus trop la tête pour trouver une excuse originale...
> 
> - "Pourquoi tu étais pas là?"
> - "Bah j'étais pas là quoi."
> ...


 
Puréé !!! Tout se perd alors ! Quand il n'avait pas fait leur devoir, ne me dit pas qu'en 5 ans tu n'en as pas un qui t'as dit : "C'est que je révisais dans mon bain et mon cahier est tombé dans l'eau alors je le laisse sécher" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> J'ai &#233;t&#233; pionne pendant 5 ans, et aujourd'hui, malheureusement, les &#233;l&#232;ves ne se cassent plus trop la t&#234;te pour trouver une excuse originale...
> 
> - "Pourquoi tu &#233;tais pas l&#224;?"
> - "Bah j'&#233;tais pas l&#224; quoi."
> ...



Remarque, c'est peut-&#234;tre moins imaginatif, mais plus efficace que :

- "Pourquoi tu n'&#233;tais pas l&#224;?"
- "Ma grand m&#232;re a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;vor&#233;e par des sauterelles alors qu'elle faisait la sieste dans son jardin. Mais la presse n'en parle pas de peur d'affoler la population. C'&#233;tait tellement horrible que je suis tomb&#233; dans le coma pendant 4 jours."
- "Tu te fous de ma gueule ?! *Coll&#233; samedi*."


----------



## paradize (19 Juillet 2007)

Ne pas dire à un brésilien en pleine finale de copa america (Brésil - Argentine) que les seuls fois ou on les a vu jouer, c'est la finale de la coupe du monde 98, et l'an dernier France Brésil (Qd on les a re battus :rateau: ).. 

Bon moment en tout cas !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (19 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Remarque, c'est peut-être moins imaginatif, mais plus efficace que :
> 
> - "Pourquoi tu n'étais pas là?"
> - "Ma grand mère a été dévorée par des sauterelles alors qu'elle faisait la sieste dans son jardin. Mais la presse n'en parle pas de peur d'affoler la population. C'était tellement horrible que je suis tombé dans le coma pendant 4 jours."
> - "Tu te fous de ma gueule ?! *Collé samedi*."


 
Oui, mais au moins avec des excuses comme celle ci, on peut faire des concours apres entre pions (oui c'est un metier passionnant  )

Non je ne colle jamais le samedi..... C'est moi qui devait venir surveiller... :hein:


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : infliger une sanction... on serait oblig&#233; de faire un effort pour en assurer l'ex&#233;cution.


----------



## elKBron (19 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du jour (d'il y a 10 ans) : ne pas donner comme motif d'absence en cours au lycée "dépression nerveuse suite à une éjaculation précoce"... ca a beau être pour la déconne, ca nous revient toujours aux oreilles ces trucs là...


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ca a beau &#234;tre pour la d&#233;conne, ca nous revient toujours aux oreilles ces trucs l&#224;...



Oui, il parait que cela rend sourd...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Un ami homosexuel avait tent&#233; le motif "R&#232;gles douloureuses"&#8230; ben c'est plut&#244;t un d&#233;conseil aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du jour:

venir faire un tour ici en croyant aller à la rencontre d'une assemblée docte. 

Heu, backCat, ta copine a pris quoi comme excuse?


----------



## Melounette (19 Juillet 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> déconseil du jour (d'il y a 10 ans) : ne pas donner comme motif d'absence en cours au lycée "dépression nerveuse suite à une éjaculation précoce"... ca a beau être pour la déconne, ca nous revient toujours aux oreilles ces trucs là...


Mouhahahaaaa. Bin j'en connais plein qui pourrait donner cette excuse, tiens.

Déconseil du soir de préparatifs de départ en vacances : être une femme devant son dressing avec une seule valise possible à emmener.
Je suis sûre que ça doit être possible de tout mettre dedans.:mouais: Je vais boire un verre, ça va m'aider.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Mouhahahaaaa. Bin j'en connais plein qui pourrait donner cette excuse, tiens.


Ils &#233;taient peut-&#234;tre press&#233;s de finir ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> une seule valise possible à emmener.



Tout dépend de la taille de la valise. Jette un oeil en bas et oublies tes soucis


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Mouhahahaaaa. Bin j'en connais plein qui pourrait donner cette excuse, tiens.
> 
> Déconseil du soir de préparatifs de départ en vacances : être une femme devant son dressing avec une seule valise possible à emmener.
> Je suis sûre que ça doit être possible de tout mettre dedans.:mouais: Je vais boire un verre, ça va m'aider.:rateau:



:mouais: Toi devant un dressing?  Je n'arrive pas a croire que ça puisse te poser problème ... héhé, tu deviens bourgeoise ...


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Mouhahahaaaa. Bin j'en connais plein qui pourrait donner cette excuse, tiens.
> 
> Déconseil du soir de préparatifs de départ en vacances : être une femme devant son dressing avec une seule valise possible à emmener.
> Je suis sûre que ça doit être possible de tout mettre dedans.:mouais: Je vais boire un verre, ça va m'aider.:rateau:



tout pareil. j'ai un gros tas sur mon lit, pêle-mêle serviettes, vêtements, crème solaire, bouquins : il faut que TOUT CA rentre dans UN sac ??? :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> D&#233;conseil du soir de pr&#233;paratifs de d&#233;part en vacances : &#234;tre une femme devant son dressing avec une seule valise possible &#224; emmener.
> Je suis s&#251;re que &#231;a doit &#234;tre possible de tout mettre dedans.:mouais: Je vais boire un verre, &#231;a va m'aider.:rateau:





mademoisellecha a dit:


> tout pareil. j'ai un gros tas sur mon lit, p&#234;le-m&#234;le serviettes, v&#234;tements, cr&#232;me solaire, bouquins : il faut que TOUT CA rentre dans UN sac ??? :affraid:


Tssss, tssss....
Vous allez me faire pleurer....


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> ....pêle-mêle serviettes,...:affraid:




Les tampons prennent moins de place.

:rateau:


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Juillet 2007)

Comme je l'attendais, comme je la voyais venir  .


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> tout pareil. j'ai un *gros tas* sur mon lit, p&#234;le-m&#234;le serviettes, v&#234;tements, cr&#232;me solaire, bouquins : il faut que TOUT CA rentre dans UN sac ??? :affraid:



Mais t'es pas oblig&#233; de rentrer toi aussi dans la valise


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2007)

pourtant, en regardant autour de toi&#8230; tu n'en vois pas des gros sacs ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Si je puis me permettre, je ne saurais trop vous conseiller d'aller ouvrir un blog&#8230; Ce fil est d&#233;j&#224; suffisamment un foutoir comme &#231;a 



Allez allez  R&#226;lez sur ce con de BackCat  Dans quelques heures/jours, vous &#234;tes en vacances et je ne mod&#232;re pas encore les vacances des membres&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4337715 a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre, je ne saurais trop vous conseiller d'aller ouvrir un blog&#8230;


Ils seraient moins assur&#233;s d'attirer un lectorat aussi nombreux. Or &#224; quoi bon raconter sa vie si ce n'est pour constater qu'&#224; d&#233;faut de mieux, elle n'est pas pire que celle des autres ? Peut-&#234;tre dans l'espoir que celle des autres soit pire en effet. Peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Au moins ils seraient confront&#233;s &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233;. Parfois, &#231;a fait du bien d'arr&#234;ter de se mentir. Quoiqu'en fait, c'est surtout pour pouvoir arr&#234;ter de faire le m&#233;nage que je dis &#231;a&#8230; Le bien-&#234;tre des autres, quand on se fout du mien, j'ai tendance &#224; occulter&#8230;

Bon. On arr&#234;te l&#224;


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2007)

Un blog.

Mais oui.

Et c'est qui qui va se taper les fils "AU secours, comment on installe wordpress ?"

Ah ben amok et nephou


----------



## Nexka (20 Juillet 2007)

Deconseil du matin:

Avoir un chat qui raméne une souris VIVANTE au petit matin dans le lit! Réveil garanti! :affraid:




A ce qui parait je devrais être contente. Si elle me l'a raméne morte, c'est qu'elle me prend pour une débutante à la chasse... En me la ramenant vivante, elle pense que je suis prête pour l'étape suivante: La mise à mort...


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2007)

Pareil, pendant un moment BackCat me ramenait que des nioubs morts, maintenant il me les pr&#234;te quand ils sont encore vivant.

Facile a voir, ils remuent encore la queue quand ils sont vivant !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

déconseil avisé:

aller à vesoul quand on est nioub. Il y a un psychopate fou dément qui s'amuse avec la queue.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2007)

si y'en avait qu'un seul à Vezoul :sarcastic: ...
Il y a aussi le champion du monde de courses de Caddie :king:









Nuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm, reviennnnnnnnnnnnnnnns !!!


----------



## Nexka (20 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4338314 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, pendant un moment BackCat me ramenait que des nioubs morts, maintenant il me les prête quand ils sont encore vivant.
> 
> Facile a voir, ils remuent encore la queue quand ils sont vivant !


 

Comme c'est mignon :love: 
Il se prend pour ta maman :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2007)

Bouler rouge un nioube.

Oh wait&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Vrai d&#233;conseil : poster une connerie sur un fil de discussion ouvert par un jeune bachelier qui s'ennuie mais qui ne veut pas comprendre ce que je dis - vieille histoire en plus. Et devoir expliquer la blague incomprise par ichat. 

"Comment t'as eut mon ..." "T'es pas banni ?"

"J'ai pas le temps j'ai dit ..."




 C'est &#231;a les mouches ? 

:mouais:

Ah lala lala ces jeunes finissent quand m&#234;me par comprendre 

Mais c'est qui la taupe dans tout &#231;a ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2007)

Passer la tondeuse sur un nid de guêpes.........

......nan vraiment c'est tout pourri comme idée:hein: , faut courir vite.


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> d&#233;conseil avis&#233;:
> 
> aller &#224; vesoul quand on est nioub. Il y a un psychopate fou d&#233;ment qui s'amuse avec la queue.



d&#233;conseil du jour d'il y a un an :

Prendre le Paris-Bales et rester en bloqu&#233; une heure a VeZ&#248;ul par ce que la locomotive est tomber en panne pour une raison inconnue :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour :

Couvrir (photographiquement parlant) des f&#234;tes religieuses et lors de l'ap&#233;ro "officiel" commander un scotch glace. D&#233;couvrir ensuite qu'on vous a servi l'&#233;quivalent d'une bassine de whisky avec deux ou trois pauvres icebergs qui semblent perdus dans un oc&#233;an d'alcool et, sortant du cloitre, se prendre 40&#176; de temp&#233;rature ambiante instantan&#233;ment. Il faut que je fasse TRES attention avant de formater mes cartes...


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2007)

Tu vas te souvenir o&#249; tu as gar&#233; ton d&#233;ambulateur ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> Couvrir (photographiquement parlant) des fêtes religieuses et lors de l'apéro "officiel" commander un scotch glace. Découvrir ensuite qu'on vous a servi l'équivalent d'une bassine de whisky avec deux ou trois pauvres icebergs qui semblent perdus dans un océan d'alcool et, sortant du cloitre, se prendre 40° de température ambiante instantanément. Il faut que je fasse TRES attention avant de formater mes cartes...



On s'étonnera pas après avoir lu ça de ce qu'est devenu le fiston...


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On s'étonnera pas après avoir lu ça de ce qu'est devenu le fiston...



a tiens, si je mettait en pratique les paroles de "sur la vie de mon père" des ludwig  Amok, on va au marcher   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> Couvrir (photographiquement parlant) des fêtes religieuses et lors de l'apéro "officiel" commander un scotch glace. Découvrir ensuite qu'on vous a servi l'équivalent d'une bassine de whisky avec deux ou trois pauvres icebergs qui semblent perdus dans un océan d'alcool et, sortant du cloitre, se prendre 40° de température ambiante instantanément. Il faut que je fasse TRES attention avant de formater mes cartes...



Ça c'est de la fidélisation de clientèle.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2007)

Bah du coup, je suis allé observer d'un oeil oxydé les surs...


----------



## cachou8723 (22 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du jour: ne pas écouter les conseils("ordres" ) de sa mère...

>>Résultats des courses je ressemble à un malabar fraise-citron! <<


----------



## Lastrada (22 Juillet 2007)

Partir au pif sans se tenir inform&#233; dans un lieu qu'on ne connait pas comme sa poche.

4 heures de bagnole pour contourner une route envahie par la lave. gniiiiii.


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

d&#233;conseil du soir : lire (enfin) ses mails de taff et s'apercevoir que demain matin vous allez avoir une nouvelle coll&#232;gue qui est en faite une vielle amie !!!! merde le monde est petit :hein:


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

2 em déconseil du soir : ce préparer a ce faire traiter de fils indignes, que va être déshériter :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2007)

Tu es un fils indigne : je te déshérite !


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu es un fils indigne : je te déshérite !



déconseil du soir : faire mettre un avertoche a son père :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu es un fils indigne : je te déshérite !


Trop facile hé !!!! Si tu crois que tu vas t'en débarrasser comme ça !


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4340169 a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile h&#233; !!!! Si tu crois que tu vas t'en d&#233;barrasser comme &#231;a !



ah, toi aussi tu veux savoir ce que &#231;a fait de prendre un carton ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2007)

Rentrer de vacances...


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2007)

Ne pas pouvoir partir en vancances.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Rendre son MacBook au Sav .
On se sent tout chose.


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juillet 2007)

Reprendre le boulot :sleep:


----------



## spud34 (23 Juillet 2007)

Acheter un appart', insomnies assurées... :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2007)

Fallait en acheter un avec une chambre.


----------



## spud34 (23 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fallait en acheter un avec une chambre.



Je savais que quelque chose m'échappait, merci SM


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2007)

de rien, c'est un forum d'entraide.


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rentrer de vacances...





MamaCass a dit:


> Reprendre le boulot :sleep:


Plaignez-vous !...
Vous en avez eu, au moins, des vacances !...


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour au fils f&#233;lon : se balader dans le bar

gniark! gniark! gniark! gniark!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> déconseil du jour au fils félon : se balader dans le bar
> 
> gniark! gniark! gniark! gniark!



Ce déconseil est valable pour la MGZ


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du jour au fils félon : se balader tout court !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil connexe : venir &#224; l'AE


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2007)

tiens, j'ai l'impression qu'on devrait pas tarder à revoir Casimir...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Mais si. Tu verras. Il va beaucoup rire


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2007)

Quoi il s'est f&#226;ch&#233; pour les copies d'&#233;crans que tu m'as envoy&#233; ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : d&#233;couvrir que amok n'a aucun sens de l'humour



Si : le m&#234;me que BackCat !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

hehehehehe &#169;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4340774 a dit:
			
		

> hehehehehe &#169;



D&#233;conseil du jour : utiliser le hehe&#169;, apparemment il y avait un copyright dessus et depuis j'en vois (et re&#231;ois) partout.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil du soir :

&#192; 18 ans et 9 mois, 1,89m & 78Kg, aller &#224; la plage et faire un ch&#226;teau de sable aussi haut que sois, fa&#231;on Gaud&#236; : &#231;a &#233;pile les genoux.


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2007)

macinside avant que son message ne soit effac&#233;;4340954 a dit:
			
		

> 'foir&#233;



J'attendais d'autres excuses... Tu aggraves ton cas !


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du soir : penser que Dendrimère est un garçon sérieux. Echange sur iChat :

Amok : _P'tain quelle chaleur ! Hier j'ai travaillé par 40° toute la journée en plein cagnard..._
Dendrimère : _Ca c'est rien : moi j'ai un ami qui a chuté de 10 étages dans un ascenseur.


_Voila voila...


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2007)

Tiens étrange, quelqu'un a vu Mackie dernièrement au bar


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4340996 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens étrange, quelqu'un a vu Mackie dernièrement au bar



C'est qui, Mackie ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dendrim&#232;re : _Ca c'est rien : moi j'ai un ami qui a chut&#233; de 10 &#233;tages dans un ascenseur._








 D&#233;conseil du jour : devenir testeur de petits pois


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : devenir testeur de petits pois



Moi je veux bien! J'aime le petit pois.

D&#233;conseil que tout le monde s'en tappe: avoir peur de l'orage et se dire qu'on est seulement au d&#233;but de la saison.


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Avoir peur de l'orage et se dire qu'on est seulement au début de la saison.



Déconseil du jour : croire que tout le monde s'en tape....


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2007)

déconseil du soir : _désolé monsieur amok, mais je ne referai plus joujou (sur votre profil) avec les cartons rouges :rose:  _


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil &#224; nioub : croire que la nuit permet de flooder plein de connerie de piratage sans que les modos s'en aper&#231;oivent.

Un ban au r&#233;veil, &#231;a met en forme  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du jour : croire qu'on est en été alors que tout le monde voit bien que c'est le mois de mars... :mouais:


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : croire qu'on est en été alors que *tout le monde* voit bien que c'est le mois de mars... :mouais:



Sauf *eux!*
 
:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Sauf *eux!*
> 
> :rateau:



en effet...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> en effet...



Puisqu'il y a des amateurs, pour vous cultiver sur le sujet : ici


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2007)

Putain, mais comment elles peuvent jouer du .wav ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Putain, mais comment elles peuvent jouer du .wav ??


Avec Itunes, &#233;videmment.


----------



## jro44 (24 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi je veux bien! J'aime le petit pois.
> 
> Déconseil que tout le monde s'en tappe: avoir peur de l'orage et se dire qu'on est seulement au début de la saison.


 
Déconseil du jour : penser qu'il y a toujours des saisons :love: 

Enfin moi je dis ça parce que je suis ennervé et  que je suis de NANTES et qu'on a un temps de TOUSSAINT depuis 3 mois ...:rateau:


----------



## jro44 (24 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Puisqu'il y a des amateurs, pour vous cultiver sur le sujet : ici


 
Ouais, enfin en ce moment elle font les malines avec leur soleil, leur chaleur et tout et tout, mais "quand la bise fût venue" elles se trouveront "fort dépourvues"  Alors que moi à NANTES, tranquillou : on a pas quitter les doudounes, les imper etc ... Alors quand "la bise fût venue" on sera déjà prêt nous et notre temps pourri :love: 

Enfin, *et au risque de me répéter*, moi je dis ça parce que je suis ennervé et que je suis de NANTES et qu'on a un temps de TOUSSAINT depuis 3 mois ...:rateau:

Déconseil du jour : habiter NANTES en juillet 2007 et s'habiller comme en été


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Puisqu'il y a des amateurs, pour vous cultiver sur le sujet : ici



Est ce que les cigales ont des DRM ?


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4341828 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que les cigales ont des DRM ?



Des *D*ictons *R*elativement *M*auvais?
Non, je ne pense pas, puisqu'elles ne parlent pas


----------



## fredintosh (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4341828 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que les cigales ont des DRM ?



Apparemment, oui, ce sont des DRM géographiques : t'auras beau transporter une cigale dans le Pas-de Calais, elle risque pas de se mettre à chanter.


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil fondamental : Se foutre de la gueule d'un mod&#233;rateur surtout quand le mod&#233;rateur est un troll. Risque de finir emmur&#233; dans un topic de la MGZ pour les 6 prochains mois.



Y'a de ces fou ici quand m&#234;me


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Apparemment, oui, ce sont des DRM géographiques : t'auras beau transporter une cigale dans le Pas-de Calais, elle risque pas de se mettre à chanter.



Comme chacun sait, elle fonctionne uniquement au pastis ou à la bière corse !


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2007)

Pour vous consoler, vous pouvez toujours aller écouter les grillons chanter dans le métro parisien...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2007)

Deconseil du jour : penser que la réputation abominable des garagistes auto dans le sud de la France n'est pas fondée...  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2007)

Ils ont donc vraiment mauvaise haleine ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Deconseil du jour : penser que la réputation abominable des garagistes auto dans le sud de la France n'est pas fondée...  :hein:



Il t'a tripoté le vase d'expansion ! :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Il t'a tripoté le vase d'expansion ! :affraid:


Tout &#231;a parce qu'il avait une r&#233;plique du grand Sphincter d'Egypte...


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Sauf *eux!*
> 
> :rateau:


Tiens !
Copaings :love: 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4342165 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça parce qu'il avait une réplique du grand Sphincter d'Egypte...


Té ?
Déconseil du jour : prendre un fil en cours de route et essayer de comprendre Bassman :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Tiens !
> Copaings :love:



Déconseil du jour : se faire refaire la machoire façon Grug. On y perd en diction ce qu'on y gagne en incisives :rateau:


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : se faire refaire la machoire façon Grug. On y perd en diction ce qu'on y gagne en incisives :rateau:



oui mais t'as vu la langue ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> oui mais t'as vu la langue ?



Déconseil du jour : donner sa langue au chat


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil 1:  Serrer trop &#224; droite sur la 4 voie de l'&#238;le intense la nuit : Y a des familles enti&#232;res qui prennent l'expression "Vas jouer sur l'autoroute'" au pied de la lettre. :affraid:

Sans aucune signalisation. Ils remontent juste l'autoroute sur la bande d'arr&#234;t d'urgence. Fadas. 

D&#233;conseil 2 : Ne pas mettre la radio au m&#234;me endroit. Ca serait dommage de ne pas revisiter toutes ces magnifiques chansons populaires des ann&#233;es 80.


D&#233;conseil 3: Ne pas mettre la radio toujours au m&#234;me endroit, mais dans les hauts (coins plus recul&#233;s) . Ca serait dommage de ne pas revisiter l'oeuvre int&#233;grale de Marcel Amont. Cet homme qui a tant fait pour la chanson fran&#231;aise.


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2007)

Gné ? Si on met la radio à contresens sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence, elle joue du Marcel Amont ?  

Déconseil du soir ; chercher à comprendre les déconseils après une journée chargée.


----------



## Melounette (24 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du soir : prendre l'apéro sur la terrasse alors qu'il y a un vent à déraciner tout mon système capillaire sous prétexte qu'il fait chaud.:mouais: Certes, certes...il fait chaud....mais je viens quand même de voir une chaise s'envoler et il y a une mini tornade dans mon verre.
Ils sont tous complètement barrés dans le sud, je raconterais ça en Bretagne, je vais faire sensation.


----------



## Nexka (24 Juillet 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Déconseil du soir : prendre l'apéro sur la terrasse alors qu'il y a un vent à déraciner tout mon système capillaire sous prétexte qu'il fait chaud.:mouais: Certes, certes...il fait chaud....mais je viens quand même de voir une chaise s'envoler et il y a une mini tornade dans mon verre.
> Ils sont tous complètement barrés dans le sud, je raconterais ça en Bretagne, je vais faire sensation.


 
Oula... :mouais:
Ah mon avis ya pas qu'une mini tournade dans ton verre


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du jour : dire ce qu'on pense de la religion à des témoins de Jéhovah, je crois que je leur ai fait peur...  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : dire ce qu'on pense de la religion à des témoins de Jéhovah, je crois que je leur ai fait peur...  :rateau:  :love:



mais non, c'est marrant, a tiens je vais aller dire pareil aux mormons qui traine vers chez moi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mais non, c'est marrant, a tiens je vais aller dire pareil aux mormons qui traine vers chez moi


J'aime bien les mormons. Ils sont polygames.
Mais je comprends ton rejet, ils ne boivent pas d'alcool.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'aime bien les mormons. Ils sont polygames.
> Mais je comprends ton rejet, ils ne boivent pas d'alcool.



C'est parce qu'une femme saoulant déjà assez comme ça, imagine ce que cela donne avec 3 ou 4 !


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est parce qu'une femme saoulant déjà assez comme ça, imagine ce que cela donne avec 3 ou 4 !


Faut faire boire les femmes, alors ?!...


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut faire boire les femmes, alors ?!...


Sauf une : celle qui ramène la voiture 
Dans notre socièté monogame, c'est un vrai problème .. c'est souvent la même qui s'y colle quand je picole 
Le déconseil du jour : Chérie tu devrais continuer au Pampryl pendant que je finis ce Côte rôtie :love::love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;conseil : Avoir une femme qui n'a pas le permis bagnole


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2007)

Et alors &#231;a change quoi?


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et alors &#231;a change quoi?



Tu gardes ta voiture en bon &#233;tat, mais tu ne peux pas picoler dans les soir&#233;es !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4342992 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil : Avoir une femme qui n'a pas le permis bagnole


Très bien.
Si elle a le permis camion, elle peut faire le SAM (gnagnagna sam c'est celui qui ne boit pas gnagnagna) pour une tripotée de gens !

Un SAM permis voiture, c'est 75% d'imbibés
Un SAM permis camion, ça peut aller chercher dans les 90%

Les boîtes de nuit et monsieur Ricard devraient offrir le permis camion pour chaque pack de 12 acheté.

Déconseil du jour : ne pas passer le permis camion.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu gardes ta voiture en bon état, mais tu ne peux pas picoler dans les soirées !



En résumé, boire ou avoir une femme sans permis, il faut choisir.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Très bien.
> Si elle a le permis camion, elle peut faire le SAM (gnagnagna sam c'est celui qui ne boit pas gnagnagna) pour une tripotée de gens !



Il est hors de question que ma femme tripote quelqu'un d'autre que moi


----------



## lumai (25 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> en effet...



Déconseil du jour : les écouter en live en même temps et se dire qu'il n'y a aucun son en fait sur ce fichier ! :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (27 Juillet 2007)

prendre des congès et ne pas partir:rateau: 

es que il y a des soldes interessantes a paris?  
maintenant avec le tgv en 3h je peux y etre


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2007)

se rendre chez un futur client, avec tout sont petit blabla, entrer dans le magasin, demander "sûr de soi" à la vendeuse, pour parler au patron........ et se prendre en pleine poire que celle elle.... LA patronne  ..... :rose: 

joli premier contact


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> se rendre chez un futur client, avec tout sont petit blabla, entrer dans le magasin, demander "sûr de soi" à la vendeuse, pour parler au patron........ et se prendre en pleine poire que celle elle.... LA patronne  ..... :rose:
> 
> joli premier contact



C'est bien fait


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> joli premier contact


fallait s'en rendre compte _avant_ ton coup de boule.


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2007)

d&#233;conseil du soir : rentr&#233; du boulot par gare du nord : en montant de la ligne D je vois une dizaine de flics courir mains sur le p&#233;tard, plus loin tout le monde est bloqu&#233; par des forces de police et voir une personne allong&#233; par terre ...  et entendre les gens autour de vous parl&#233; de coups de feu   

edit : http://fr.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070727/tfr-police-violence-enquete-4000a2c.html


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil du soir : brancher son gros casque sur son MacBook pour écouter tranquillou sa musique sur iTunes (volume système à fond, mais volume iTunes à moitié), et oublier qu'on avait programmé une alerte sonore ("basso") sur iCal.  

:afraid: Sursaut assuré ! J'ai cru que mon Mac était en train d'exploser.  :hosto:


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juillet 2007)

Déconseil de vacances : Laisser son téléphone portable (avec une puce suisse) sur la table de la cuisine, en Italie, alors qu'une petite italienne de 4-5 ans rôde par là...

- Dis, tu n'aurais pas joué avec mon téléphone toi, par le plus grand des hasards ?
- Oui j'ai voulu appelé mon papa mais comme je savais pas comment on écrit PAPA en français ben j'ai appelé tous les noms commençant par P dans ton téléphone (moi : :affraid: :affraid: ) Mais je crois que t'as pas le numéro de mon papa... 
Mais c'est juste, ça commence aussi par P papa en français ?

Je me réjouis de la prochaine facture... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> D&#233;conseil de vacances : Laisser son t&#233;l&#233;phone portable (avec une puce suisse) sur la table de la cuisine, en Italie, alors qu'une petite italienne de 4-5 ans r&#244;de par l&#224;...
> 
> - Dis, tu n'aurais pas jou&#233; avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone toi, par le plus grand des hasards ?
> - Oui j'ai voulu appel&#233; mon papa mais comme je savais pas comment on &#233;crit PAPA en fran&#231;ais ben j'ai appel&#233; tous les noms commen&#231;ant par P dans ton t&#233;l&#233;phone (moi : :affraid: :affraid: ) Mais je crois que t'as pas le num&#233;ro de mon papa...
> ...



Surtout que j'ai discut&#233; 2 h 45 avec elle avant de me rendre compte de la m&#233;prise !  :love:

En plus, avec du flip : une italienne de 4/5 ans qui m'appelle "Papa", bonjour l'exercice de m&#233;moire... :afraid:

Extrait :
- Ecoute, maman est pr&#232;s de toi, tu vas lui dire "Maman, c'est quelqu'un pour toi"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

ha c'est donc ça, cette petite voix qui m'a appelé il y a quelques jours alors que j'étais en Australie... dingue, n'empeche, à cet âge là les italiennes peuvent déjà tenir 4 hr au tel. ... :rateau: 
Par contre Craquounette, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu m'a enregistré dans ton carnet d'adresse à Priape...


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ha c'est donc ça, cette petite voix qui m'a appelé il y a quelques jours alors que j'étais en Australie... dingue, n'empeche, à cet âge là les italiennes peuvent déjà tenir 4 hr au tel. ... :rateau:
> Par contre Craquounette, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu m'a enregistré dans ton carnet d'adresse à Priape...



Vert, mou quand on le laisse au réfrigérateur trop longtemps, plein de flotte et de pépins, et en plus vantard !


----------



## dool (30 Juillet 2007)

Il faut juste être assez froide pour le congelé sur place, bien dur le cucurb.


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Il faut juste &#234;tre assez froide pour le congel&#233; sur place, bien dur le cucurb.



Bah oui, mais les nanas froides, il faut vraiment &#234;tre un l&#233;gume pour appr&#233;cier !  

Bon sinon, Crakou, rassure moi : je ne suis _pas vraiment_ le p&#232;re de cette gamine ?! 

D&#233;conseil du jour : se prendre des bitures en Italie.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

En France aussi apparemment. Dois-je te rappeler que tu as commis Mackie ? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vert, mou quand on le laisse au r&#233;frig&#233;rateur trop longtemps, plein de flotte et de p&#233;pins, et en plus vantard !



je te l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, au cong&#233;lateur, pas au r&#233;frig&#233;rateur... 

Edith : merci petit lapin bleu de mon coeur  :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348525 a dit:
			
		

> En France aussi apparemment. Dois-je te rappeler que tu as commis Mackie ? :mouais:



Mon Doc, oui, je l'avais oublié celui-là. Bon, puisqu'on y est, il y en a d'autres ici ?!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2007)

D'ailleurs, on me sussure que Mackie aussi est dans le r&#233;pertoire de Crakou&#169;, &#233;galement &#224; la lettre P... sous Picolas... :mouais:

  D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> D'ailleurs, on me sussure que Mackie aussi est dans le répertoire de Crakou©, également à la lettre P... sous Picolas... :mouais:
> 
> Désolé.



Ah, si elle classe par surnom, je ne comprends pas. Normalement je suis à "Superman" :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> D'ailleurs, on me sussure que Mackie aussi est dans le r&#233;pertoire de Crakou&#169;, &#233;galement &#224; la lettre P... sous Picolas... :mouais:
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233;.



Mouhahahahahaha !!!

****ing Vbull !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, si elle classe par surnom, je ne comprends pas. Normalement je suis à "Superman" :mouais:


Ou&#8230; _Papet_ ?


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348536 a dit:
			
		

> Ou _Papet_ ?



Je suis non seulement déçu, mais également peiné par ton comportement, mon chaton. Tous les jours je prends ta défense, ici ou sur iChat, vis à vis de ceux qui te trainent dans la boue. Pas plus tard qu'il y a une heure le concombre qui écrivait "_ce Backcat est vraiment une face de rat, et abruti comme jamais un modérateur le fut : pas étonnant que ce soit le pote de Bassman qui ne doit pas, lui ausi, stresser le jour de la remise du prix Nobel_".

J'attendais de toi un peu plus de solidarité entre modérateurs du bar, fonction ingrate s'il en est, notre rôle se résumant à classer, déplacer, effacer les inepties d'un tas d'abrutis tous plus dégénérés les uns que les autres.

Vraiment, je suis navré...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

_Speed Herman_ ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis non seulement déçu, mais également peiné par ton comportement, mon chaton. Tous les jours je prends ta défense, ici ou sur iChat, vis à vis de ceux qui te trainent dans la boue. Pas plus tard qu'il y a une heure le concombre qui écrivait "_ce Backcat est vraiment une face de rat, et abruti comme jamais un modérateur le fut : pas étonnant que ce soit le pote de Bassman qui ne doit pas, lui ausi, stresser le jour de la remise du prix Nobel_".
> 
> J'attendais de toi un peu plus de solidarité entre modérateurs du bar, fonction ingrate s'il en est, notre rôle se résumant à classer, déplacer, effacer les inepties d'un tas d'abrutis tous plus dégénérés les uns que les autres.
> 
> Vraiment, je suis navré...



Quel enflure (comme si il était capable de se rappeler d'une conversation vieille d'une heure !  :rateau:  )... ceci dit, je dois le confesser, j'ai vraiment rêvé de dire ça...   

:love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Pas plus tard qu'il y a une heure le concombre qui &#233;crivait "_*ce Backcat est vraiment une face de rat, et abruti comme jamais un mod&#233;rateur le fut *: pas &#233;tonnant que ce soit le pote de Bassman qui ne doit pas, lui ausi, stresser le jour de la remise du prix Nobel_".
> (...)


Arr&#234;tes de le flatter; je l'entends d&#233;j&#224; ronronner !... 

:afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon sinon, Crakou, rassure moi : je ne suis _pas vraiment_ le père de cette gamine ?!


 
Comme je te l'ai déjà expliqué par tel (mais bon ta mémoire très cher ta mémoire..), heureusement pour elle, NON tu n'es pas son père, cela lui évite donc d'être la soeur de Mackie   



Amok a dit:


> Ah, si elle classe par surnom, je ne comprends pas. Normalement je suis à "Superman" :mouais:


 
P comme... Perche vu que dame Nature a été généreuse avec toi


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> P comme... Perche vu que dame Nature a été généreuse avec toi



Ah là, ca moufte plus, hein ?!  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

Bien, bien, bien... passionnant tout celà...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> vu que dame Nature a été généreuse avec toi



P comme poil... car effectivement la nature l'a doté d'une tignasse assez tenace..


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2007)

tiens la rancune ressort


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> tiens la rancune ressort



Ben oui, justement on en parlait y deux minutes...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah là, ca moufte plus, hein ?!  :love:



mouai... ceci dit, pour une grenouille, un brin de paille est aussi une perche...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Arr&#234;tes de le flatter; je l'entends d&#233;j&#224; ronronner !...
> 
> :afraid:


'tain j'ai joui.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mouai... ceci dit, pour une grenouille, un brin de paille est aussi une perche...



Toi avec ton speed herman, tu devrais pas la ramener....


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Perche, comme le poisson de rivière qui aime à frayer mollement dans la vase ??
> :sick:



Tout le mal que je te souhaite est de frayer dans ma vase !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mouai... ceci dit, pour une grenouille, un brin de paille est aussi une perche...



Alors pour une morue...

Oui ça va... je sais on avait dit pas les affaires...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah là, ca moufte plus, hein ?!  :love:


Moi ça me plairait pas qu'elle me dise que j'ai une tronche de perche Il paraît que tu es aussi à "Carpe"


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tout le mal que je te souhaite est de frayer dans ma vase !



ça va finir par faire du monde...


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> tiens la rancune ressort



Oui, le niçois est de nature jaloux depuis que j'ai passé une soirée en tête à tête avec sa femme !  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, le niçois est de nature jaloux depuis que j'ai passé une soirée en tête à tête avec sa femme !  :love:



Surtout que je n'ai eu que trés peu d'infos sur cette soirée... le doute plane au dessus de la vase...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348565 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'ai joui.


tu dois être tantrique ou je sais pas quoi parce que c'est moi qu'ai tout repris


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu dois être tantrique ou je sais pas quoi parce que c'est moi qu'ai tout repris



Ne le flatte pas : loin des cartes de France, son record est d'avoir reproduit à peu près fidèlement le chef lieu de la Corèze !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu dois être tantrique ou je sais pas quoi parce que c'est moi qu'ai tout repris


Ouaip. On vous le dit de pas rester dans l'axe de l'&#233;cran pendant la lecture de certains fils&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, le niçois est de nature jaloux depuis que j'ai passé une soirée en tête à tête avec sa femme !  :love:



tête à tête... ba... ça va alors...


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tête à tête... ba... ça va alors...



Toi si tu continues, je narre tes soirées lubriques avec un Corse et un Suisse !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne le flatte pas : loin des cartes de France, son record est d'avoir reproduit à peu près fidèlement le chef lieu de la Corèze !


Je ne suis pour rien dans quelque reproduction qui soit en Corr&#232;ze ! Depuis que tu t'es imagin&#233; de la prog&#233;niture transal-pine, tu voudrais qu'il en f&#251;t de m&#234;me pour moi, &#231;a me chagrine&#8230;

en Corr&#232;ze&#8230;


Pffff&#8230; 


Cela dit&#8230; j'en ai craqu&#233; de la Tulle&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348590 a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit&#8230; j'en ai craqu&#233; de la Tulle&#8230;



Mais alors y a que des &#233;ventreurs de matelas ici !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toi si tu continues, je narre tes soirées lubriques avec un Corse et un Suisse !



Pas crédible ça... lubrique avec Corse et Suisse dans la même phrase...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Hmmm&#8230; des matelas en tulle ? encore un habitu&#233; des soir&#233;es de l'ambassadeur


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348590 a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit j'en ai craqué de la Tulle




Ca fait un peu Marco Polo aux petits pieds !  

Perso, je préfère le quant à soie !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pas crédible ça... lubrique avec Corse et Suisse dans la même phrase...   :love:



Surtout suisse...

Brique à la rigueur...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca fait un peu Marco Polo aux petits pieds !
> 
> Perso, je préfère le quant à soie !


Ben ouais, mais Tulle, c'est le chef-lieu de la Corr&#232;ze ! Je fais ce que je peux avec ton &#233;nonc&#233;, moi ! :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Surtout suisse...
> 
> Brique à la rigueur...



ou alors cagoule... mais en cuir la cagoule hein...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348598 a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm&#8230; des matelas en tulle ? encore un habitu&#233; des soir&#233;es de l'ambassadeur



C'est vrai que je t'y croise peu... 

Moi je suis "champagne &#224; discr&#233;tion" et toi plutot "moules frites &#224; volont&#233;" ??


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est vrai que je t'y croise peu...
> 
> Moi je suis "champagne à discrétion" et toi plutot "moules frites à volonté" ??



Lire ca d'un individu qui peut se renverser un fauteuil sur le crâne après avoir vomi dessus, je n'aurais pas vécu pour rien !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Lire ca d'un individu qui peut se renverser un fauteuil sur le crâne après avoir vomi dessus, je n'aurais pas vécu pour rien !  :love:


Comme quoi, &#231;a _sent_, le v&#233;cu !


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348608 a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, ça _sent_, le vécu !



C'est, hélas, vrai !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Lire ca d'un individu qui peut se renverser un fauteuil sur le crâne *après avoir vomi dessus*, je n'aurais pas vécu pour rien !  :love:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4348608 a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, ça _sent_, le vécu !



Ça sent pas un peu aut'chose aussi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> P comme... Perche vu que dame Nature a été généreuse avec toi



Il paraît qu'excalibur à côté est ce que le cornichon est au concombre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il paraît qu'excalibur à côté est ce que le cornichon est au concombre


Aussi gros? 


Non, aussi aigre.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est, hélas, vrai !



Tout à fait. 

Il est bon parfois de descendre au contact de la plebe.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348608 a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, ça _sent_, le vécu !



Le cuvé aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2007)

Putain, c'est le Muppet Show ici!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2007)

Remplir des formulaires en allemand &#224; la va vite, je dois &#234;tre le seul salari&#233; &#226;g&#233; de deux mois&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2007)

C'est bien l&#224; ou le bas blesse  : je suis trop jeune pour la cr&#234;che&#8230;

_le b&#226;t&#8230; toute l'imagerie sexy de cette expression vient de tomber en ruine, tu vas me le payer Vendez_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Remplir des formulaires en allemand à la va vite, je dois être le seul salarié âgé de deux mois



c'est bien, tu commences à cotiser jeune pour la retraite


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> @SM=C'est le *b&#226;t* qui blesse, o&#249; alors le bas est sacr&#233;ment serr&#233;...



Essaie de sauter du 26&#232;me &#233;tage, tu verras, si le bas ne blesse pas aussi !


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est d&#233;j&#224; bien "&#224; la va-vite" : tu peux me laisser une quinzaine de jours avec un formulaire en allemand, je serai incapable de le remplir.
> :rose:


Moi, m&#234;me les formulaires en fran&#231;ais, je ne reconnais pas toujours la langue.  

D&#233;conseil du jour : avoir l'espoir fou en remplissant un formulaire que son cas personnel figure bien dans les diff&#233;rentes cases &#224; cocher, ou que les espaces &#224; compl&#233;ter au stylo Bic&#169; fassent plus de deux millim&#232;tres de hauteur et plus d'un centim&#232;tre de largeur, ou qu'on a appuy&#233; assez fort avec son Bic&#169; pour que les quadruples feuillets carbones soient bien lisibles.


----------



## Lastrada (31 Juillet 2007)

Rentrer dans une DVDth&#232;que "comme &#231;a juste pour voir". 3 films. :rateau:

En m&#234;me temps, comment r&#233;sister au plaisir de revoir "Les infiltr&#233;s" hyper mal class&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233;  de "Inside Man" et de "ne le dis &#224; personne" ? hmm ? .

Je r&#233;siste &#224; tout sauf &#224; la tentation moi &#233;galement donc.


----------



## jugnin (31 Juillet 2007)

_Sors de sa bagnole au Supermarché, nonchalant, 'fait beau, une clope à la main._

- Tiens, j'ai un vertige, ça bouge... 
- Ah nan, y'a que la bagnole qui bouge. 'Tain, l'frein à main ! 

_La porte est fermée. Ramène vivement sa clope à ses lèvres en saisissant ses clés._

*- Ouaïeuh !* 

_Réalise douloureusement que la roulée était dans le mauvais sens. Et la voiture se déplace encore.
_
:rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> _La porte est ferm&#233;e. Ram&#232;ne vivement sa clope &#224; ses l&#232;vres en saisissant ses cl&#233;s._
> 
> *- Oua&#239;euh !*
> 
> ...



J'aime bien l'instinct de survie du fumeur qui pour rien au monde ne jetterait sa clope qu'il vient d'allumer, m&#234;me en cas de force majeure.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> _Sors de sa bagnole au Supermarch&#233;, nonchalant, 'fait beau, une clope &#224; la main._
> 
> - Tiens, j'ai un vertige, &#231;a bouge...
> - Ah nan, y'a que la bagnole qui bouge. 'Tain, l'frein &#224; main !
> ...



De famille ce truc l&#224; qu'je dis!   

Finalement, la tuture?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ouais non mais moi en vrai j'aime pas la clope, mais là je compatis, Jugnin...
> 
> 
> Avoir *une grosse cloque* blanchâtre sur la lèvre inférieure toute rouge, *juste avant les vacances*, là, c'est pas cool, ça va te faire sans doute mal quand tu vas boire, l'alcool ça va piquer, et puis les filles elles vont se dire que t'as des maladies et tout...
> ...



Tss tss ... En être réduit à tirer sur l'ambulance, un homme de ton envergure


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas avoir l'impression d'&#234;tre en &#233;t&#233;, mais un peu quand m&#234;me, enfin assez pour lire un peu la fen&#234;tre ouverte hier soir et...

Se faire bouffer toutes la nuit par des moustiques, (qui piquent dur en plus), entendre ses bestioles tournaient toute la nuit autour des oreilles :hein:, se foutre des claques, &#234;tre trop crev&#233; pour se lever et commencer la chasse aux moustiques...et se r&#233;veiller avec plein de marques rouges tellement on s'est gratt&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

déconseil du jour: Etre obligé de travailler sur un Lenovo et en être à son 3° reboot depuis ce matin 

Damned


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Se faire bouffer toutes la nuit par des moustiques



Deconseil: Partir en vacances sans un Khyu dans la poche.

_Se fait piquer par les moustiques pour vous._


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Deconseil: Partir en vacances sans un Khyu dans la poche.
> 
> _Se fait piquer par les moustiques pour vous._



Ben là dans le cas présent et dans la chambre cette nuit, c'était moi le Khyu, les moustiques m'adorent :love:


----------



## two (1 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Deconseil: Partir en vacances sans un Khyu dans la poche.
> 
> _Se fait piquer par les moustiques pour vous._



j'pars lundi ... je peux commander ou?
(tout compte fait j'suis pas sur : c'est ma copine qui va se poser des questions...  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben là dans le cas présent et dans la chambre cette nuit, c'était moi le Khyu, les moustiques m'adorent :love:



Même pô vrai!  
T'as pas la _Khyu Touch©_. 

On test? 



two a dit:


> j'pars lundi ... je peux commander ou?
> (tout compte fait j'suis pas sur : c'est ma copine qui va se poser des questions...  )



_DTC©_? 
Serieusement, pas de soucis avec ta keupine. Tu me mets dans n"importe quelle pièce de la baraque (toilettes par exemple: discret, toussa...), je les attire *TOUS*!


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Deconseil: Partir en vacances sans un Khyu dans la poche.
> 
> _Se fait piquer par les moustiques pour vous._



Surtout que dans la poche... nul doute qu'_il tient!! _


----------



## Lastrada (1 Août 2007)

Ah pardon : je me suis bcp interressé aux moustiques et on peut faire sans Khyu.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Surtout que dans la poche... nul doute qu'_il tient!! _



Tar' ta gueule &#224; la r&#233;cr&#233;e!   



Lastrada a dit:


> Ah pardon : je me suis bcp interress&#233; aux moustiques et on peut faire sans Khyu.​




Ouai bah la pub donne pas envie! ​


----------



## macaronique (1 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> déconseil du jour: Etre obligé de travailler... blablabla


Oui mon déconseil à moi c'est être obligée de travailler le 1er août. 

Bonne fête nationale, les Suisses !  :love:


----------



## dool (1 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Deconseil: Partir en vacances sans un Khyu dans la poche.
> 
> _Se fait piquer par les moustiques pour vous._



Perso si le Khyu veux jouer au moustique avec moi je le sors vite fait de ma poche pour qu'il me pique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> Perso si le Khyu veux jouer au moustique avec moi je le sors vite fait de ma poche pour qu'il me pique...



... Ton sac &#224; main* ? :rateau:



  




(*) J'ai pu saisir l'individu au vol, regarde comme il est flou, carr&#233;ment suspect, nan ?


----------



## littledon (1 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : ne pas avoir l'impression d'être en été, mais un peu quand même, enfin assez pour lire un peu la fenêtre ouverte hier soir et...
> 
> Se faire bouffer toutes la nuit par des moustiques, (qui piquent dur en plus), entendre ses bestioles tournaient toute la nuit autour des oreilles :hein:, se foutre des claques, être trop crevé pour se lever et commencer la chasse aux moustiques...et se réveiller avec plein de marques rouges tellement on s'est gratté




Un ventilateur orienté vers le lit est ton probléme disparait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

littledon a dit:


> Un ventilateur orienté vers le lit est ton probléme disparait



déconseil: avoir viré son médecin. On en a besoin le lendemain pour soigner son rhume.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : dormir &#224; poil avec une &#233;charpe pour ne pas attrapper froid quand on a mis son ventilateur face au lit pour chasser les moustiques.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2007)

Moi quand je suis &#224; poil et que je veux pas chope froid je mets un cache-nez, c'est bien plus efficace&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2007)

Petite *beep* ?  

Dsl pour la Charte :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi quand je suis à poil et que je veux pas chope froid je mets un cache-nez, c'est bien plus efficace




déconseil: laisser trainer son bonnet frigien. Un SM peut en cacher un autre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)




----------



## Amok (1 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : dormir à poil avec une écharpe pour ne pas attrapper froid quand on a mis son ventilateur face au lit pour chasser les moustiques.



Ca doit être d'un érotisme torride, Fab avec une écharpe pour tout vêtement. Un peu comme le N°5 de Marylin, mais en plus viril.

Je ne peux hélas pas faire la même chose : l'effet du ventilateur au pied du lit serait quasi-nul au dessus de la taille, et je n'ai pas envie de me faire piquer sur le nez. D'ailleurs le bruit de rotor engendré par mon mat de cocagne dans la tempête (j'ai un très gros ventilateur) m'empêcherait surement de dormir. Un peu comme une éolienne, mais horizontale.


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2007)

J'ai achet&#233; une prise anti-moustique, non mais ! 

Fait trop froid pour le coup du ventilo !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2007)

Faut peut-&#234;tre retendre un peu cette peau.


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faut peut-être retendre un peu cette peau.





Pas con, je vais y penser ! Merci qui ? Merci Supermoquette ! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faut peut-être retendre un peu cette peau.



on appelle ça un prépuce...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Et en peau morte aussi donc


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faut peut-&#234;tre retendre un peu cette peau.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4350815 a dit:
			
		

> Et en peau morte aussi donc


Pas bien , pas charitable !....
Paaaas bien, de tirer sur l'ambulance l'hospice !...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> Perso si le Khyu veux jouer au moustique avec moi je le sors vite fait de ma poche pour qu'il me pique...



Bzzzzzzzz... :hosto:  




Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai pu saisir l'individu au vol, regarde comme il est flou, carrément suspect, nan ?



C'est pô très gentil ça!  

déconseil: prendre des "photos" avec un Nokiatoutpourri.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est p&#244; tr&#232;s gentil &#231;a!
> 
> d&#233;conseil: prendre des "photos" avec un Nokiatoutpourri.



Nan, j'ai trouv&#233;, c'est la coque que j'ai chang&#233;e, qui est pourrie (du moins le petit rond transparent, il est d&#233;poli), maintrenant, pour prendre des photos, je la vire, et elles sont nettes !  

Cel&#224; dit, sur une photo nette, tu fais pas suspect, et du coup, mon gag tombait &#224; l'eau.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Août 2007)

Croire que, selon le proverbe persan, "Les femmes sont des chattes qui retombent toujours sur leurs pattes" , j'ai sauté du balcon, hop hop, je suis tombée tout sauf sur mes pattes!


----------



## La mouette (4 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour: croire au proverbes


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2007)

déconseil du jour : oublier de lire les déconseilles d'utilisation d'un film polaroid, surtout les effets des composant chimique sur une brûlure :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Croire que, selon le proverbe persan, "Les femmes sont des chattes qui retombent toujours sur leurs pattes" , j'ai sauté du balcon, hop hop, je suis tombée tout sauf sur mes pattes!



Pourtant les gazelles sont fortes au 100 mètres haies.


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Pourtant les gazelles sont fortes au 100 mètres haies.



surtout avec un guépard aux fesses  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> surtout avec un guépard aux fesses  :rateau:



À la fin c'est tout de même l'homme qui l'attrape sous le bras


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Août 2007)

Je vous déconseil ce que la nuit porte, c'est trop beau pour être vrai


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

Une érection ???


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Une érection ???



non ça c'est toujours en plein jour


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2007)

*Déconseil estival* 

Oublier ses lunettes de soleil lorsqu'un ami vous appelle pour aller frimer sur son bateau sous peine de se retrouver, le lendemain, avec des yeux dont on dirait qu'ils sont atteints de myxomatose :mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> *Déconseil estival*
> 
> Oublier ses lunettes de soleil lorsqu'un ami vous appelle pour aller frimer sur son bateau sous peine de se retrouver, le lendemain, avec des yeux dont on dirait qu'ils sont atteints de myxomatose :mouais:



Ton avatar parle de lui-même !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

quel schizo


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2007)

Oublier qu'en suisse y a pas la mer... et que y vraiment pas de raison de frimer en faisant du bateau sur un lac qui sent l'algue pourrie.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oublier qu'en suisse y a pas la mer... et que y vraiment pas de raison de frimer en faisant du bateau sur un lac qui sent l'algue pourrie.



certains on r&#233;ussis &#224; y faire naufrage pourtant :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2007)

Pour faire naufrage, pas besoin de beaucoup de fond... ça se vérifie tous les jours... hihihihi....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

ptain un &#171;hihihihi&#187; dans un post &#224; sonnyboy

&#231;a sent le r&#233;gime &#224; plein nez


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2007)

Un post *de* Sonnyboy, on est pas en suisse ici !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Pour faire naufrage, pas besoin de beaucoup de fond... ça se vérifie tous les jours... hihihihi....



Quand aux algues...


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Un post *de* Sonnyboy, on est pas en suisse ici !!!



son clavier ... si :rateau:

déconseille du jour : vouloir effacer des messages sur son portable son vouloir les écouter et en ne se rappelant de la touche pour effacer le message, au bout de 3 essais infructueux : entendre la dame du tél dire un peu énerver " nous vous comprenons plus, nous sommes au regret de mettre fin a cet appel"


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : tremper ses &#233;couteurs dans le caf&#233;....

Explication : se lever du pied gauche, se taper 20 minutes de marche sous la flotte pour trouver un bus qui passe &#224; 7h20 (ah ben oui ma p'tite dame, faut comprendre c'est l'&#233;t&#233;...gna gna gna...), arriver au taf, enfin ! Se servir un caf&#233;, poser son ipod sur le bureau &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la tasse, et plouf, un &#233;couteur dans le caf&#233;...

y'a des jours, on ferait bien de ne pas se lever


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

Tu nous déconseilles donc de faire gaffe à nos écouteurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2007)

Non, elle déconseille d'être lundi !


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tu nous déconseilles donc de faire gaffe à nos écouteurs.



:rateau::rateau: quand je te dis que c'est un mauvais jour 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, elle déconseille d'être lundi !



Voilà, tout à fait, heu... j'ai édité mais merci Pascal77 :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Août 2007)

Déconseillé de cirer à fond les parquets comme on l'a fait samedi dernier, quand quelqu'un doit arriver le lundi avec des béquilles et déjà une jambe cassée...

Oh et puis zut il avait qu'à le dire avant de venir :mouais:





_
Petite idée à la con : si l'on balise le chemin avec commodes et armoires, quitte à en emprunter à l'antiquaire de l'autre côté, on devrai pouvoir faire une piste de "Bobsleigh de salon" pour l'Amok et son déambulatoire_


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

Les &#233;couteurs fonctionnent nickel, vous pouvez y aller, j'ai test&#233; 

iPodCoffee&#169;

:love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Les écouteurs fonctionnent nickel, vous pouvez y aller, j'ai testé
> 
> iPodCoffee©
> 
> :love: :love:



Ce n'est pas ce que disent ceux qui l'ont tenté avec de la peinture blanche


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Août 2007)

Faudrait essayer le thé vert... pas mal le thé vert:style:

quelle drole d'idée la peinture blanche... ils sont déjà blanc


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

Soit je dois avoir l'esprit trop tordu...soit pas assez... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Soit je dois avoir l'esprit trop tordu...soit pas assez... :rose:



Ou alors tu ne sais pas ce qu'est le supplice de l'ipod


----------



## Lila (6 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ou alors tu ne sais pas ce qu'est le supplice de l'ipod



...ya caf&#233; dans le supplice de l'i-pod ?:mouais:  ...
...ou alors pour que les modos puissent torturer le nioub pendant plusieurs jours !!!!


----------



## mado (6 Août 2007)

Oublier que l'été, à Paris, ne dure qu'une semaine..


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

pas tr&#232;s sympa d'enfoncer les filtres &#224; pollution


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2007)

déconseil du jour : découvrir que ça ça fonctionne au boulot et tomber sur Derrick :affraid:


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : découvrir que ça ça fonctionne au boulot et tomber sur Derrick :affraid:



Au moins, Derrick, ça bouge tellement peu que ça ne doit pas trop pixelliser.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Août 2007)

Tenter de justifier ses travers connus et reconnus.


----------



## mado (7 Août 2007)

T'as encore droit à un BBQ pour ça


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : essayer de faire comprendre &#224; ma femme que montrer que &#231;a va bien et de faire preuve d'un peu de tendresse, &#231;a m'aide a savoir que &#231;a va bien justement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

Conan, Rambo, Duke Nukem, vous ne comprendrez jamais le tort que vous avez port&#233; aux m&#226;les de l'esp&#232;ce humaine 

:sick:
:casse: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

Ah tiens un autre super d&#233;conseil :

Faire comme la madame de l'assurance elle avait dit. 

Je devais rappeler courant de l'&#233;t&#233; pour voir avec la madame si on avan&#231;ait ou non le rdv pour l'expertise de mon genou. Comme &#231;a semble se stabiliser, je prend mon joli t&#233;l&#233;phone et j'appelle la madame.

Merde. Elle est en cong&#233; mater'. La dinde au bout du fil prend le dossier, le parcourt rapidement, je lui explique (au moins 17 fois pour que &#231;a prenne un peu) et c'te godiche me dit : 

- "Ah non ! Pour avancer le rendez-vous avec l'expert, pr&#233;vu en F&#233;vrier 2008, me faut un certificat"
- "Ok ! Et qui qui va me le faire le certificat ?"
- "L'expert monsieur Bassou."
- "Ah ou&#233;, l&#224; j'le sens bien pour faire avancer le bidule..."


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Conan, Rambo, Duke Nukem, vous ne comprendrez jamais le tort que vous avez port&#233; aux m&#226;les de l'esp&#232;ce humaine
> 
> :sick:
> :casse: :rateau:



D'ailleurs Wonder Woman & co ont tout autant port&#233; pr&#233;judice aux femelles de l'esp&#232;ce !   

[mode 2x on]
:sick:
:casse: :rateau:
   [mode 2x off]


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4355770 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens un autre super déconseil :
> 
> Faire comme la madame de l'assurance elle avait dit.
> 
> ...



...d'ici là , ton genou aura repoussé, non ?!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

&#199;a rappelle le vieux squetch des Fr&#232;res Ennemis &#224; la s&#233;cu :

"Je ne peux pas vous r&#233;pondre, monsieur, je suis une stagiaire !"

"Allez me chercher la titulaire, alors !"

"Impossible, la titulaire est en stage !"


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#199;a rappelle le vieux squetch des Fr&#232;res Ennemis &#224; la s&#233;cu :
> 
> "Je ne peux pas vous r&#233;pondre, monsieur, je suis une stagiaire !"
> 
> ...




...ahhhh oui ...quand m&#234;me !!!!!  c'est du lourd !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

déconsil vidéo : commencer un montage qu'on doit rendre rapidement et se rendre compte que l'on capturé que la moitié des images... :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Bah rajoute des ralentis, comme au foot


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

Rhaaaaaaa, utiliser un format de vidéo qu'on n'a jamais utilisé avant histoire d'avoir une belle image et se trouver à galérer pour trouver le bon format dans FCP


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rhaaaaaaa, utiliser un format de vidéo qu'on n'a jamais utilisé avant histoire d'avoir une belle image et se trouver à galérer pour trouver le bon format dans FCP


Vires la plist


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2007)

déconseil du jour : se dire qu'on va s'arrêter de bricoler 5 minutes et *jouer à ça* euh, seulement 5 minutes ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

Lire le post du dessus et aller jouer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2007)

88 pour un seul


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4355731 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : essayer de faire comprendre à ma femme



Nounours, il y a beaucoup de mots en trop dans ta phrase : c'est plus clair comme ça, en tout cas pour la mienne...


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

*Déconseil professionnel du jour* : choisir un métier où l'on est obligé d'accepter les invitations des communes à venir manger l'aïoli.....

...par 30° à l'ombre, le tout arrosé de l'apéro (pastaga yaourt obligatoire) et du rosé du village (à décaper n'importe quelle pièce métallique oxydée).......:afraid: :sick: 

..résultat  : une haleine de coyotte mort, des remontées gastriques à faire pâlir les gazoducs russes.....
...comble de l'horreur  : avoir progarmmé un rdv  pour dans 2 h avec une charmante commerciale de la poste pour lui faire du gringue, histoire de tuer le temps mort du mois d'Août dans l''administration......:casse:


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2007)

Déconseil bis le retour : repasser toutes les 5 minutes pour voir si personne n'a fait mieux que 91 en un coup
_
'tain merdre j'avance pas dans mes travaux !!!!!!!_


----------



## mado (7 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour : se dire qu'on va s'arr&#234;ter de bricoler 5 minutes et *jouer &#224; &#231;a*&#8230; euh, seulement 5 minutes ?



Saignent moins que les pingouins 



(edit : 136  )


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> *Déconseil professionnel du jour* : choisir un métier où l'on est obligé d'accepter les invitations des communes à venir manger l'aïoli.....
> 
> ...par 30° à l'ombre, le tout arrosé de l'apéro (pastaga yaourt obligatoire) et du rosé du village (à décaper n'importe quelle pièce métallique oxydée).......:afraid: :sick:
> 
> ...


Tu as un métier très difficile, on t'exploite de manière honteuse !... 
Ne te laisses pas faire !...


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> D&#233;conseil bis le retour : repasser toutes les 5 minutes pour voir si personne n'a fait mieux que 91 en un coup
> _
> 'tain merdre j'avance pas dans mes travaux !!!!!!!_



102 

Edith : 221, screen a l'appui s'il le faut


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4356423 a dit:
			
		

> 102



Bon je peux retourner d&#233;caper ma vieille peinture 

oh et puis non&#8230; vous connaissez *"The Ikea Game"* ?


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

179


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2007)

rhaaaa, se dire que 79, c'est pas top comme score...  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

Agad' mon edit mamacass


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2007)

Désonseil du jour : rester à 88 alors qu'on peut atteindre 106 en un coup


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Bravo M.Bassou


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bravo M.Bassou




..faillote !


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

92.    
petit yeah


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

rhôôôô ...comment ça gameflood ici !!!! c'est tonteux !!!


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..faillote !



Pô du tout :rose:

Jaloux (se) ? :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..faillote !


... fayote !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour :

Dire &#224; sa grand-m&#232;re qu'on a pas faim


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ... fayote !




ah oui ...autant pour moi !!!! (ou alors au temps pour moi...) je sais plus ...
mais hein ..essaye de faire pas de fôtes avec 3 gr d'ail par litre de sang par 30° tout en flatulant (oui parce que là ça commence à être digéré) des vents toxiques (j'avais mis des mouches dans une cage en cas d'alerte atomique...et là elles sont toutes mortes...)...
hein?8 essaye donc et tu feras moins ta forte


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ah oui ...autant pour moi !!!! (ou alors au temps pour moi...) je sais plus ...
> mais hein ..essaye de faire pas de f&#244;tes avec 3 gr d'ail par litre de sang par 30&#176; tout en flatulant (oui parce que l&#224; &#231;a commence &#224; &#234;tre dig&#233;r&#233 des vents toxiques (j'avais mis des mouches dans une cage en cas d'alerte atomique...et l&#224; elles sont toutes mortes...)...
> hein?8 essaye donc et tu feras moins ta forte


Pour te "terminer"....
An p&#233;t&#233; pi&#233; ?!...  





_P.S : de tout'fa&#231;on, l'a&#239;oli... pou&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rrrkk !... _


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour te "terminer"....
> An pété pié ?!...
> 
> [/I]



...oui là ya coma   ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

ptain ça fouette dans ce sujet


----------



## Lila (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ptain ça fouette dans ce sujet




.....:rose: .....(tant que ça pique pas aux yeux ..je peux rester ?)


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Août 2007)

ne pas desserer quelque chose allong&#233; en dessous, la bouche ouverte, sans retenir le boulon



arrrghl:affraid::sick:

1 (ou alors la fermer) :rateau:
1b ( correctif : c'est pas possible)


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....:rose: .....(tant que ça pique pas aux yeux ..je peux rester ?)



Oué ben merci , je viens de dépenser 22 euros pour un consultation chez le médecin.

Résultats : conjonctivite  


Merci bcp Lila


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4357065 a dit:
			
		

> ne pas desserer quelque chose allong&#233; en dessous, la bouche ouverte, sans retenir le boulon



T'as encore fait craquer un bouton de jean?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour : avoir oublié son mot de passe orange pour accéder à son espace internet, le redemander, pas comprendre dans quel case le mettre, tripatouiller, et se retrouver devant une page me disant : "vous avez échoués et utilisez tous vos essais, veuillez recommencer ultérieurement" :mouais:


----------



## Malade.81 (8 Août 2007)

Courir sur le carrelage, pieds nus, en sortant de la piscine... pour répondre au téléphone !!! aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (pas la tête). Si vous appelez, je suis pu là !!! (surtout que c'était pour ME VENDRE UNE CUISINE... j'veux pas d'cuisine _"¥#¥±\¿" censuré_)


----------



## Lila (8 Août 2007)

Malade.81 a dit:


> Courir sur le carrelage, pieds nus, en sortant de la piscine... pour répondre au téléphone !!! aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (pas la tête). Si vous appelez, je suis pu là !!! (surtout que c'était pour ME VENDRE UNE CUISINE... j'veux pas d'cuisine _"¥#¥±\¿" censuré_)




.....t'as eu ton permis de bar  toi ?  :mouais:     

....ou alors tu as des relations ?

...es-tu blonde ?

...as-tu posté une photo dans "autoportarit" ? :love: 

....as-tu choisi ta parrainne ou ton marrain ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....as-tu choisi ta parrainne ou ton marrain ?



Si non, c'est le grand blond avec une chaussure noire qu'il lui faut comme parrain, j'ai nommé Lastrada


----------



## Malade.81 (8 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .....t'as eu ton permis de bar  toi ?  :mouais:
> 
> ....ou alors tu as des relations ?
> 
> ...


Ba non, chui pas blonde... pour le "permis de bar", j'ai cru comprendre que j'étais tombée dedans quand j'étais petite !!! Et pour le parrainage ??? Si il faut le faire... j'attends des volontaires !!! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

Faut d'abord voir si tu passe &#224; l'oral.


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si non, c'est le grand blond avec une chaussure noire qu'il lui faut comme parrain, j'ai nommé Lastrada



Ah oui Lastrada : voilà un bon choix pour un parrain !

Si il est retenu, je veux bien faire marraine


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Avoir &#224; illustrer les 10 &#233;tapes de 9 disques d'un ph&#233;nakistiscope, avant le 18 ao&#251;t.
> :hein:
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un truc pour mater des "films" cochons &#231;a encore 
En plus faut faire tourner...

Edit : Ah ! Rob, faut te mettre &#224; jour un peu, &#231;a s'appelle un gang bang maintenant  


Bravo Rob', tu vas faire un malheur aupr&#232;s de ces dames avec tes perversions


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Avoir à illustrer les 10 étapes de 9 disques d'un phénakistiscope, avant le 18 août.
> :hein:
> 
> 
> ...



Pas besoin d'aller bien loin ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

et une moule?  :rateau: 



Je suis déjà loin...


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis déjà loin...



Non, non, reste


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis déjà loin...



Va donc te marier


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Va donc te marier



J'ai décidé que je m'arrêtais à deux fois...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

Malade.81 a dit:


> Ba non, chui pas blonde... pour le "permis de bar", j'ai cru comprendre que j'&#233;tais tomb&#233;e dedans quand j'&#233;tais petite !!! Et pour le parrainage ??? Si il faut le faire... j'attends des volontaires !!! :rateau:





jpmiss a dit:


> Faut d'abord voir si tu passe &#224; l'oral.



je m'en charge :rateau:

d&#233;conseil du jour : mettre des sous dans la machine a caf&#233; alors qu'il n'y a plus d'eau :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : mettre des sous dans la machine a café alors qu'il n'y a plus d'eau :rateau:



D'un côté tu vois pas quand y'a plus d'eau


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> D'un côté tu vois pas quand y'a plus d'eau



euh si, faut la remplir avant de l'utiliser :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Août 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; je suis pas expert en machine &#224; caf&#233;


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : mettre des sous dans la machine a café alors qu'il n'y a plus d'eau :rateau:



Vires le coffemachine.plist et mets à jour le firmware :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4358223 a dit:
			
		

> Vires le coffemachine.plist et mets à jour le firmware :rateau:



pfff, n'importe quoi !

c'est com.coffeemachine.defaults.plist qu'il faut virer pour avoir les 30 jours gratuits d'évaluation du café.

Ah ces modos


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Non non je dois faire des p'tits dessins anim&#233;s avec un dauphin, un requin, une coquille st-Jacques, un gerris, un canard, une pieuvre, un crabe, une otarie, et m&#234;me un bigorneau.
> :hein:
> 
> ...


:affraid: c'est quoi cette s&#233;gr&#233;gation anti poissons rouge


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: c'est quoi cette ségrégation anti poissons rouge



Il va falloir te faire monter un tuyau de propulsion.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as encore fait craquer un bouton de jean?



DocEvil, sors du corps de Fab'Fab, je t'ai reconnu :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> DocEvil, sors du corps de Fab'Fab, je t'ai reconnu :mouais:


Poil au...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> DocEvil, sors du corps de Fab'Fab, je t'ai reconnu :mouais:


Si seulement  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il va falloir te faire monter un tuyau de propulsion.



.... tuyau de propulsion...  Tiens ça fait penser qu'il faut monter un forum spécial _*Bricole Facile avec des Trucs Trouvés... *_avec Sonnyboy et Doc comme modos :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...





DocEvil a dit:


> Si seulement  :love:



Déconseil : Ne s'attendre à rien pour se trouver face au pire.  

Doc... t'as fait quoi à ton tapis long poils ? :love:


----------



## tweek (8 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...


 

Nouvelle habitude Tirhum?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du soir :* vouloir poster un autoportrait dans le fil adéquat, à la bonne dimension, 100ko à 700 pixels maxi, et _s'apercevoir que mademoisellecha vient de poster une image pieuse avec son chapelet.
> _:mouais:



déconseil du soir : pensez que roberto a raison et aller voir la photo en question, qui me ferai mettre pensez a l'affiche dun fameux film des année 70 commencent par E


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du soir : pensez que roberto a raison et aller voir la photo en question, qui me ferai mettre pensez a l'affiche dun fameux film des année 70 commencent par E


Eraserhead ? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je viens de re-regarder à titre d'information, _je n'aperçois aucun fauteuil en osier._
> :mouais:



mais tu penser comme moi, c'est dire 



Grug a dit:


> Eraserhead ? :affraid:



pas du tout


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mais tu penser comme moi, c'est dire




tu ne peux bien sur pas te souvenir, mais sur l'affiche du film auquel tu penses il n'y avait que  : un fauteuil en osier !


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

Bande de morfales &#224; la p'tite semaine !...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bande de morfales à la p'tite semaine !...



je suis sur que tu a été voir aussi


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

Oui, ben, hein. :mouais: On a beau être des hétéros, on n'en est pas moins hommes !


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du soir : pensez que roberto a raison et aller voir la photo en question, qui me ferai mettre pensez a l'affiche dun fameux film des année 70 commencent par E







_je savais bien qu'elle faisait plus .... femme_


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> *De loin par temps de brouillard*



En effet, ça ressemble pas trop à Roberto.


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En effet, ça ressemble pas trop à Roberto.



Ahhhh... Les seins de Roberto... :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En effet, ça ressemble pas trop à Roberto.



T'as pas vu Roberto top less dans un fauteuil en osier :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

Hetero humanum est&#8230;


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Hetero humanum est



Note que cette situation fait que nous sommes souvent "_à l'ouest_"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ahhhh... Les seins de Roberto... :love:



Autant dire que c'est presque un pléonasme


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (8 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Note que cette situation fait que nous sommes souvent "_à l'ouest_"...



Tu m'étonnes


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Déconseil du soir :* vouloir poster un autoportrait dans le fil adéquat, à la bonne dimension, 100ko à 700 pixels maxi, et _s'apercevoir que mademoisellecha vient de poster une image pieuse avec son chapelet.
> _:mouais:



C'est clair que ça fait augmenter les dimensions de plusieurs 10aine de pixels de large et que ca augmente le poids de pas mal de grammes de bois dans le tergal.


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je suis sur que tu a été voir aussi


Ben voui...  
Chuis abonné...


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Note que cette situation fait que nous sommes souvent "_à l'ouest_"...


Et pendant ce temps.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Je d&#233;conseille &#224; Mademoisellecha de poster un autoportrait sur Macg destin&#233; &#224; un seul personne et vu par tous...


----------



## Dramis (8 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour:

Aller sur l'apple store, ajouter ilife 08 dans le panier et hop passer commande.

Saisir le num&#233;ro de s&#233;curit&#233; de la carte bancaire en vitesse parce que les coll&#232;gues sont pr&#234;t pour le caf&#233;.

Pendant la pause caf&#233;, recevoir un coup de fil de la banque pour signaler une tentative de d&#233;bit de plus  19000&#8364; de l'apple store.   Remonter en vitesse pour constater que la commande concerne un macpro 8 coeur, 16 gig de ram 2to de disque et 2 cinema display 30 pouces  et bien sur ilife08.

Ca m'apprendra &#224; ajouter des machines de fous dans le panier sans le vider.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

Ah ouais tout de suite &#231;a recentre le d&#233;bat..


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> 
> Si ça se trouve,* y sait même pas qui c'est*  mademoisellecha.



Ouaip : elle est pas livrée en version 8 coeurs


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ouaip : elle est pas livrée en version 8 coeurs



Par contre elle a 2 jolies petites pommes


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre elle a 2 jolies petites pommes



2 p&#233;ch&#233;s mignons ... en somme :rateau:  &#174;&#169;P77 inside


----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Août 2007)

:hosto: mais C'EST PAS BIENTOT FINI VOS BÊTISES DITES


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> :hosto: mais C'EST PAS BIENTOT FINI VOS BÊTISES DITES


Redis-moi _bêtises_ ; tu es née pour dire _bêtises_.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> Ca m'apprendra à ajouter des machines de fous dans le panier sans le vider.




*Moi alors je te conseille*
de t'acheter une jolie Nintendo DS.

Tu feras mumuse sans danger et tu seras un héros.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Redis-moi _bêtises_ ; tu es née pour dire _bêtises_.



Dieu c'est la vérité vraie d'abord.


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> :hosto: mais C'EST PAS BIENTOT FINI VOS BÊTISES DITES



[Mode P77 inside]toi aussi tu est cambré ? [/Mode P77 inside]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Dieu c'est la vérité vraie d'abord.


Je sais. C'est un peu mon job au départ


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais. C'est un peu mon job au départ


Fouteur de merde ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Fouteur de merde ?!....


Non, ça c'est venu après, quand je me suis rendu compte à quel point c'était facile.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Fouteur de merde ?!....



Ca, c'est _après_? 

Eudith: grilled 
Dieu en fait, c'est vraiment le gars fort, rapide, grand, beau, itout, itout.
Il lui manque plus qu'un tatouage et un beau zabit de rugbyman et il ravage tout. Même les jeunes garçons. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Dieu en fait, c'est vraiment le gars fort, rapide, grand, beau, itout, itout.
> Il lui manque plus qu'un tatouage et un beau zabit de rugbyman et il ravage tout. Même les jeunes garçons. :rose:


Dans ce cas, je suis comme iMax : je n'existe pas.


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Il lui manque plus qu'un tatouage et un beau zabit de rugbyman et il ravage tout. Même les jeunes garçons. :rose:



et il fait la couv' de Tetu. :mouais: 

Dieu il dépasse tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je suis comme iMax : je n'existe pas.



Qui ça? 
:rateau:  :rateau:




chandler_jf a dit:


> et il fait la couv' de Tetu. :mouais:
> 
> Dieu il dépasse tout ça



Il dépasse?

déconseil: allez au _fond_ des choses. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Dieu il dépasse tout ça


Dites, vous ne parlez plus vraiment de moi là, n'est-ce pas ? Parce Khyu ET chandler_jf, mon cur va lâcher


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> déconseil: allez au _fond_ des choses. :mouais:



vas-y passe devant je te suis


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> vas-y passe devant je te suis



J'aurai jamais dû te dire que j'avais une grosse bip.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

Déconseil: être abonné à ce fil quand on a des trucs à faire le matin


----------



## Lastrada (9 Août 2007)

Ne pas poser ses cong&#233;s &#224; l'avance. :rateau:


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2007)

Ranger ses v&#234;tements d'hiver&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Résilier un abonnement mobile à une date anniversaire (donc dans son droit) et se faire balader. 

C'est énorme que ce genre de site existe : http://www.desabonnement.com/originale5


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Résilier un abonnement mobile à une date anniversaire (donc dans son droit) et se faire balader.
> 
> C'est énorme que ce genre de site existe : http://www.desabonnement.com/originale5


C'est payant cette merde pour des courriers types ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4359546 a dit:
			
		

> C'est payant cette merde pour des courriers types ?



Pomme C + Pomme V


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Août 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> :hosto: mais C'EST PAS BIENTOT FINI VOS BÊTISES DITES



Excusez moi, mais vous êtes qui ?:mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dites, vous ne parlez plus vraiment de moi là, n'est-ce pas ?



Excusez moi mais qui êtes vous ? :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4359546 a dit:
			
		

> C'est payant cette merde pour des courriers types ?





			
				odr&#233;;4359564 a dit:
			
		

> Pomme C + Pomme V




oui mais ils font l'envoi en recommand&#233;


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

Boire trop vite et de travers sa bi&#232;re panach&#233;e... Elle est remont&#233;e. hips :sick:

quelle jeunette. :mouais: pas encore pr&#234;te pour Munich


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2007)

sur avec du panache :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Boire trop vite et de travers sa bière panachée... Elle est remontée. hips :sick:
> 
> quelle jeunette. :mouais: pas encore prête pour Munich



oui mais la route est longue t'as le temps d'apprendre


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais la route est longue t'as le temps d'apprendre


Oui, parait que MacG est une tr&#232;s bonne &#233;cole! 

Pis Mackie, j'ai dis que j'avais bu trop vite! J'ai l'estomac fragile. Voil&#224; tout.


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oui, parait que MacG est une très bonne école!
> 
> Pis Mackie, j'ai dis que j'avais bu trop vite! J'ai l'estomac fragile. Voilà tout.



tu a manger 3 kilos de moules juste avant, c'est la faute des moules en faite ®© [MGZ] alèm


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4360488 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, parait que MacG est une tr&#232;s bonne &#233;cole!
> 
> Pis Mackie, j'ai dis que j'avais bu trop vite! J'ai l'estomac fragile. Voil&#224; tout.


Hum !...
Apparemment, ce n'est pas &#224; Mackie qu'il faut demander des conseils pour savoir boire...


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Hum !...
> Apparemment, ce n'est pas &#224; Mackie qu'il faut demander des conseils pour savoir boire...


Oh, ben moi je parlais de la communaut&#233; macG&#233;enne, dans son ensemble, en g&#233;n&#233;ral quoi, j'ai pas cit&#233; de noms...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2007)

déconseil du soir : avoir ça en fond sonore quand vous essayer de décrocher un rendez vous par tel, après quelques heures après l'avoir croisé :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du soir : avoir ça en fond sonore quand vous essayer de décrocher un rendez vous par tel, après quelques heures après l'avoir croisé :rateau:



c'est dans des moments comme cela que tu te dis qu'un bug serait le bienvenu 

Fermer / Relancer


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oh, ben moi je parlais de la communauté macGéenne, dans son ensemble, en général quoi, j'ai pas cité de noms...


Aaah, mais moi, ça ne me gêne pas de balancer !.... 

 :casse:



Pis tout le monde le sait, nan ?!...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Aaah, mais moi, &#231;a ne me g&#234;ne pas de balancer !....
> 
> :casse:
> 
> ...


Oui, il l'a avou&#233; publiquement, enfin, sur MacG quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Aaah, mais moi, ça ne me gêne pas de balancer !....


On a les traîtres qu'on mérite Et puis Ed est en vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Ouep. Avec certains amis, on n'a pas besoin d'ennemis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360598 a dit:
			
		

> Ouep. Avec certains amis, on n'a pas besoin d'ennemis


Je t'ai déjà dit que j'adore te regarder marcher dans la rue ? :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On a les traîtres qu'on mérite Et puis Ed est en vacances.


Ouaip !...
Je le remplace au pied levé, mais j'ai des progrès à faire pour l'égaler !...  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je t'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit que j'adore te regarder marcher dans la rue ? :love:




Ouep 


Mais, euh&#8230;
C'est quoi au juste le d&#233;conseil, l&#224; ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360607 a dit:
			
		

> Ouep
> 
> 
> Mais, euh
> C'est quoi au juste le déconseil, là ?


Marcher devant moi.


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360598 a dit:
			
		

> Ouep. Avec certains amis, on n'a pas besoin d'ennemis


Faudrait qu'on se rencontre, alors....   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudrait qu'on se rencontre, alors....   :rateau:


Pfff&#8230;


Encore ????


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Marcher devant moi.


Je t&#226;cherai de m'en souvenir&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360613 a dit:
			
		

> Je tâcherai de m'en souvenir :rateau:


J'espère te donner un jour l'occasion de t'en rappeler.


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360611 a dit:
			
		

> Pfff
> 
> 
> Encore ????


La prochaine fois, c'est moi qui prends les photos....   :casse:


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Août 2007)

conseil du soir : ouvrir un *avis aux user's de la nuit ! v5*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

C'est &#231;a. Essaye. Vais me marrer, tiens


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> La prochaine fois, c'est moi qui prends les photos....   :casse:


Tant que tu me laisses choisir la bi&#232;re&#8230;


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360631 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça. Essaye. Vais me marrer, tiens



c'est la lecture de ce fil qui m'en a donné l'idée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Je me doute oui


----------



## dool (10 Août 2007)

Déconseil tout bête mais qui va m'enlever les boules de la gorge (ouh là, je viens de voir tes mauvaises pensées petit canaillou) : Confier son gamin très gentil à sa mère pendant plusieurs jours.

Au bout de 3 jours, la mère de me dire : "ah mais les retrouvailles vont être difficiles, je lui suis indispensable, il ne jure que par moi !"

Où alors, conseil pour que le déconseil n'en soit plus un : faire 3 bonnes séances de Taï chi, de yoga et tirer sur 3-4 joints avant d'appeler la dite mère.


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : faire confiance aux grands parents.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

oh dool oublie le tai-chi, moi j'appelle direct starmac, &#231;a marche


----------



## Lamégère (10 Août 2007)

N°1: Laisser un buveur de bière passablement éméché à côté de son Macbook (surtout si il croit que ledit Macbook aime la bière...)
N°2: Laisser un fusil à pompe à côté de moi lorsque je m'apperçois que ledit Macbook est DCD...


----------



## dool (10 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> oh dool oublie le tai-chi, moi j'appelle direct starmac, ça marche



Ta nouvelle drogue !?! C'est mignoooonnn...

Tu l'appelles avec un pot de yaourt ???


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour (2) : essayer de comprendre ce que dit SM


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2007)

Déconseil: dire oui à un boulot dont tu sais qu'il va te prendre la tête... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est dans des moments comme cela que tu te dis qu'un bug serait le bienvenu
> 
> Fermer / Relancer



j'ai quand même eu le rencard :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2007)

Poil au...


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...



ricard ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...


Nibards!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2007)

voila voila voila...


----------



## Craquounette (10 Août 2007)

_*Déconseil estival suite*_

Ne pas prendre ses gants quand on va faire une randonnée en montagne à plus de 2000 mètres d'altitude un 10 août... Y a plein de neige :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2007)

Ne pas connaitre la montagne quand on est suisse ou népalais.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil de dans le train: croire qu'il n'y a personne &#224; l'int&#233;rieur des toilettes m&#234;me si la serrure indique qu'elles sont libres.

 :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déconseil de dans le train: croire qu'il n'y a personne à l'intérieur des toilettes même si la serrure indique qu'elles sont libres.
> 
> :rose:



tu as une chance sur deux de bien tomber :rateau: 
:love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2007)

En l'occurence, je suis bien tombé. Mais bon. :rose:

Pis c'est beau la solidarité des nombreux autres passagers qui n'ont rien dit en me voyant ouvrir ladite porte d'un air confiant.


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> En l'occurence, je suis bien tombé. Mais bon. :rose:
> 
> Pis c'est beau la solidarité des nombreux autres passagers qui n'ont rien dit en me voyant ouvrir ladite porte d'un air confiant.


Parfois, y a pas qu'une personne dans lesdites toilettes, et l&#224;, tu ris franchement moins... Exp&#233;rience faite... :sick:


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Parfois, y a pas qu'une personne dans lesdites toilettes, et là, tu ris franchement moins... Expérience faite... :sick:



Et dire qu'il y en a qui prennent le train seuls  

Quel ennui


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Et dire qu'il y en a qui prennent le train seuls
> 
> Quel ennui


non non, je te rassure, c'&#233;tait pas moi dans les toilettes, mais c'est moi par contre qui ai ouvert la porte, mal m'en a pris... :sick:


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

Passer l'aspirateur dans tout l'appart, en ayant oubli&#233; d'avaler un truc avant. R&#233;sultats, taux de glyc&#233;mie bas, voire tr&#232;s bas, les jambes qui tremblent, les bras aussi, gestes d&#233;sordonn&#233;s ----> miroir en pied tout neuf cass&#233;...


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> miroir en pied tout neuf cassé...



7 ans de malheurs en vu 

déconseil du jour, aller a la poste pour chercher un colis, s'apercevoir en route que l'on a oublier la papier de la poste, repartir le chercher puis arriver a la poste et s'apercevoir que j'avais pas mes papiers avec moi ... nouvelle aller retour :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> 7 ans de malheurs en vu



J'en suis pas à 7 près!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> 7 ans de malheurs en vu
> 
> déconseil du jour, aller a la poste pour chercher un colis, s'apercevoir en route que l'on a oublier la papier de la poste, repartir le chercher puis arriver a la poste et s'apercevoir que j'avais pas mes papiers avec moi ... nouvelle aller retour :rateau:



Dans le même genre : s'endormir très rapidement dans le métro (même debout), j'ai dut faire deux aller retour pour enfin descendre à la bonne station :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Dans le même genre : s'endormir très rapidement dans le métro (même debout), j'ai dut faire deux aller retour pour enfin descendre à la bonne station :rateau:


Il t'a autant fatigu&#233;e le Web&#212;?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4362187 a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a autant fatigu&#233;e le Web&#212;?



Mais non, c'&#233;tait du temps o&#249; j'&#233;tais &#233;tudiante, je bossais avant et apr&#232;s les cours. :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Mais non, c'&#233;tait du temps o&#249; j'&#233;tais &#233;tudiante, je bossais avant et apr&#232;s les cours. :sleep:


pur&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;e, moi j'arrive m&#234;me pas pendant!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Passer l'aspirateur dans tout l'appart, en ayant oublié d'avaler un truc avant. Résultats, taux de glycémie bas, voire très bas, les jambes qui tremblent, les bras aussi, gestes désordonnés ----> miroir en pied tout neuf cassé...



En même temps c'est sur que passer l'aspirateur c'est super physique...

 

Allez... va bosser aaaaahhhhh....


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2007)

Décounseil: lire toutes vos aventures...épuisant .. :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> D&#233;counseil: lire toutes vos aventures...&#233;puisant .. :sleep:


je vais aller faire une si&#232;ste je suis &#233;puis&#233;e

Essaie seulement de ne pas manger pendant plus de 15h, tu verras ton &#233;tat! Enfin, quoique, il parait que tu as ce qui fait pour tenir... pas moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4362257 a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller faire une si&#232;ste je suis &#233;puis&#233;e



Un bon coup de manganeou... ouais...

Suivi d'une petite injection de zoba&#239;ne... et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Déconseil : chercher la définition du mot "manganeaou" dans google et tomber uniquement sur les post de sonny ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil: venir poster ici...


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2007)

Déconseille: faire la sieste :sleep:


----------



## duracel (11 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour: ne pas avoir assez de bière dans le frigo, et devoir sortir sous la pluie du mois d'août pour faire le plein.


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2007)

Je connais bien ce probl&#232;me ... je suis de tout coeur avec toi  

D&#233;conseil : s'en apercevoir le dimanche , car ici en Suisse, t'as de la peine &#224; trouver des bi&#232;res &#224; un prix abordable le dimanche


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ici en Suisse, t'as de la peine à trouver des bières à un prix abordable le dimanche



Déconseil du jour : être un alcoolique Suisse qui ne sort que le dimanche :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : être un alcoolique Suisse qui ne sort que le dimanche :rateau:



Pas compris hips :rateau:  

Déconseil: répondre à sur ce sujet


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2007)

*Déconseil*: faire un rot en buvant


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2007)

Etre à 500 mètres d'un concert des rolling stones, y a des jpmiss partout.


----------



## spud34 (11 Août 2007)

Croire qu'on peut trouver un itinéraire vraiment bien meilleur que celui proposé par ViaMichelin....


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Croire qu'on peut trouver un itinéraire vraiment bien meilleur que celui proposé par ViaMichelin....



Utiliser ViaMIchelin pour retrouver Macgé.


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Août 2007)

Se faire réveiller par les dits Rolling Stones. :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Se faire réveiller par les dits Rolling Stones. :hein:



You can't get no satisfaction ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du soir: aller &#224; Zurich avec le LeSqual le jour de la Street Parade. 

Du coup je l'ai laiss&#233; sur place...


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Accepter l'open bar d'un bar à vin le soir où on doit faire des tofs. Le Sud, l'été, c'est vraiment pas fait pour bosser...

:mouais:

PS: j'évite le message à la foguenne : merci le correcteur Firefox !


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Le déconseil du jour : penser que les choses sont compliquées. Rien n'est compliqué, tout n'est qu'une question de temps.


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

le d&#233;conseil du jour, suite: &#233;garer sa montre...


----------



## vousti (12 Août 2007)

déconseil du soir: aller au resto japonais en reservant une table "traditionelle" quand on a la souplesse d'un manche à balai......deux heures de torture à manger assis en tailleur .:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Accepter l'open bar d'un bar à vin le soir où on doit faire des tofs. Le Sud, l'été, c'est vraiment pas fait pour bosser...
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> PS: j'évite le message à la foguenne : merci le correcteur Firefox !



J'aime bien arriver le matin et constater les dégats du soir.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

odr&#233;;4362936 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien arriver le matin et constater les d&#233;gats du soir.



J'ai d&#233;couvert avec stup&#233;faction ce matin que toutes les photos &#233;taient bonnes et les femmes nettes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai découvert avec stupéfaction ce matin que toutes les photos étaient bonnes !



Et la racine des cheveux ? Pas trop douloureuse ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Pour ça je connais un shampooing , mais il ne traite que les pellicules


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour ça je connais un shampooing , mais il ne traite que les pellicules



Alors ça ne va pas, il a des racines numériques* ! 




(*) des racines carrées, quoi :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Accepter l'open bar d'un bar à vin le soir où on doit faire des tofs. Le Sud, l'été, c'est vraiment pas fait pour bosser...
> 
> :mouais:


 
Déconseil 

Avoir la mémoire qui flanche... On répète les mêmes erreurs à qques semaines d'intervalle


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2007)

Essayer de refaire le trajet pompes-jeans-tshirt-pieu le lendemain d'une longue soir&#233;e.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Août 2007)

Engueuler les flics avec des coups de sonnettes de nos v&#233;los et crier "tu vas la pousser ta merde de taffiole" quand ils se garent n'importe o&#249; au milieu de la rue et qu'ils bloquent le passage, juste pour aller enquiquiner un pauvre type qui dors sur un banc.  Et ce m&#234;me si l'effet de surprise les laissent pantois et sans r&#233;actions...  _(ouf)_


----------



## Lastrada (12 Août 2007)

Garer sa merde de tafiole au mileu de la rue quand on est en service.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2007)

dormir sur un banc


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Sortir chercher des bières le dimanche: elles sont chaudes ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

Oublier d'avoir remis des fraiches au fridg!


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Août 2007)

inviter des alcooliques

poser une bi&#232;re sur un banc, et guetter la venue du Supermoquette pour National-G&#233;ographic

se laisser boucher le cadre par un *&#8226;&#37;&#183;.&#229; de merde de taffiole au moment crucial


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Moi je ne bois pas d'alcool, que de la bière


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Moi je ne bois pas d'alcool, que de la bière



Raciste    :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Moi je ne bois pas d'alcool, que de la bière


et les blancs cassis alors?


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

C'est de la moussy +


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Août 2007)

Je n'ose imaginer le nombre de Pochtrons* que ce site regroupe au pixel carré


_(*Annimal commun typique MacGéen variant du dégustateur rafiné à la motopompe auto-amorçante)_


----------



## duracel (12 Août 2007)

Avoir le frigo plein de bière qui tombe en rade le dimanche.
Et devoir finir les restes.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Essayer de refaire le trajet pompes-jeans-tshirt-pieu le lendemain d'une longue soirée.





supermoquette a dit:


> dormir sur un banc



T'as pas eu un peu froid ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> T'as pas eu un peu froid ?



Ça dépend s'il y a eu une chute du thermomètre


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2007)

- Aider un pote &#224; d&#233;m&#233;nager...
- Porter la machine &#224; laver avec un qui ne distingue pas sa gauche de sa droite : r&#233;sultat; mon &#233;paule (gauche) avec une belle entaille et un bleu croquignolet... :mouais: 


:casse:


_J'vais me venger...
&#199;a va lui co&#251;ter cher en binouze... _


P.S (au cas ou...) : nan, "Chaton", &#231;a ne sera pas de la bi&#232;re de _luxe_...


----------



## vousti (12 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oublier d'avoir remis des *fraiche*s au fridg!


En même temps si elles étaient déjà fraîches yavéka les finir tout de suite


----------



## vousti (12 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça dépend s'il y a eu une chute du thermomètre



et surtout *où* il à chuté


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Et sinon, a part ca ? Il reste des schtroupmpfs à sucer ou pas ?


----------



## dool (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et sinon, a part ca ? Il reste des schtroupmpfs à sucer ou pas ?



Pour avoir la langue bleue que je n'ai que ma queue à te proposer mon lapin !


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> Pour avoir la langue bleue que je n'ai que ma queue à te proposer mon lapin !



Vendu !


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vendu !



Poil au... 




=>[]


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Déconseil: se demander pourquoi les castors ont la queue plate ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: se demander pourquoi les castors ont la queue plate ...



Et les cochons en tire-bouchon :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

C'est une légende ça .. tire bouchon.. de cochon..Naméo


----------



## dool (12 Août 2007)

Déconseil du soir : se faire décolorer le pompom par Amok...il laisse trainer son dentier, je ne sais plus quoi en faire !  

_Tu ne croyais tout de même pas que j'allais te laisser m'approcher qu'en douceur petit animal dont on ne voit que le bout de la queue le plus souvent :love:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> Déconseil du soir : se faire décolorer le pompom par Amok...il laisse trainer son dentier, je ne sais plus quoi en faire !



Pis ça doit te gêner pour t'assoir en plus


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du soir : se faire d&#233;colorer le pompom par Amok



Pompon?


----------



## chounim (13 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil: aller trop vite pour d&#233;monter sa mighty mouse parce qu'on est press&#233; que la molette refonctionne, et se planter la lame du cutter dont on &#233;tait deja pas tres sur de sa provenance sous l'ongle du pouce.erg, mais rassurez vous, la souris re-fonctionne au poil ^^


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Pompon?



Truc cotonneux qui habille le croupion


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Truc cotonneux qui habille le croupion



Le croupion?


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2007)

Quelle salade


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil : aller trop vite pour essayer de r&#233;cuperer son dentier parce qu'on a faim et se faire mordre au sang par ledit appareil, puis &#233;craser les doigts indemnes par un croupion de lapin. Ensuite se prendre une baffe car le lapin a cru que le fait de laisser trainer sa dextre &#233;tait volontaire. En se relevant sous le coup violent, se faire un lumbago et, port&#233; par la douleur intense tomber sur la table et se planter dans le nez une fourchette &#224; Homard. Courir vers l'armoire &#224; pharmacie et renverser sur la chemise de l'alcool &#224; 90 qui s'enflamme instantan&#233;ment au contact du Zippo qui vient de s'allumer tout seul dans la poche en  roulant sur la cl&#233; qui &#233;crasait un testicule.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Déconseil : aller trop vite pour essayer de récuperer son dentier parce qu'on a faim et se faire mordre au sang par ledit appareil, puis écraser les doigts indemnes par un croupion de lapin. Ensuite se prendre une baffe car le lapin a cru que le fait de laisser trainer sa dextre était volontaire. En se relevant sous le coup violent, se faire un lumbago et, porté par la douleur intense tomber sur la table et se planter dans le nez une fourchette à Homard. Courir vers l'armoire à pharmacie et renverser sur la chemise de l'alcool à 90 qui s'enflamme instantanément au contact du Zippo qui vient de s'allumer tout seul dans la poche en  roulant sur la clé qui écrasait un testicule.



La vie est un long fleuve tranquille ...


----------



## spud34 (13 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour adressé à mes voisins: laisser leur berger allemand seul dans l'appart. Réveil du voisinage à 6h30 garanti et peu apprécié


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour adressé à mes voisins: laisser leur berger allemand seul dans l'appart. Réveil du voisinage à 6h30 garanti et peu apprécié



Te plais pas, on est mi-août, fin juin, c'est 5H (d'expérience)


----------



## spud34 (13 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Te plais pas, on est mi-août, fin juin, c'est 5H (d'expérience)



Je déménage dans 15 jours, ouffff


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Déconseil : aller trop vite...



La preuve! Tu n'es pas Suisse.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> La preuve! Tu n'es pas Suisse.



Déconseil helvète à un jeune frouze :

Croire qu'en Suisse on recueille tout et n'importe quoi !!! On a déjà fait la B.A du siècle avec Johnny... Ca suffit !! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déconseil helvète à un jeune frouze :
> 
> Croire qu'en Suisse on recueille tout et n'importe quoi !!! On a déjà fait la B.A du siècle avec Johnny... Ca suffit !! :mouais:



Déconseil du jour : tenter de faire du wifi avec un cor des Alpes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> avec Johnny...



Mon idôôôôôle! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (13 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déconseil helvète à un jeune frouze :
> 
> Croire qu'en Suisse on recueille tout et n'importe quoi !!! On a déjà fait la B.A du siècle avec Johnny... Ca suffit !! :mouais:



T'aurais pas pris la grosse gstaad, toi ?


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déconseil helvète à un jeune frouze :
> 
> Croire qu'en Suisse on recueille tout et n'importe quoi !!! On a déjà fait la B.A du siècle avec Johnny... Ca suffit !! :mouais:


C'est marrant,  vu d'ailleurs on aurait tendance &#224; penser que c'est le pays du recyclage&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (13 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> C'est marrant,  vu d'ailleurs on aurait tendance &#224; penser que c'est le pays du recyclage&#8230;



Tu as enti&#232;rement raison mon cher Grug! La Suisse : pays du recyclage par excellence! :king: 

Donc est-il vraiment n&#233;cessaire de t'expliquer ce que nous ferions avec un vieux d&#233;ambulateur rouill&#233; pousser par un loup cacochyme ??? La ferraille se recyclant plus facilement que la chair... 

Ne voulant pas r&#233;veiller la SPA et autre B.B., je n'irai pas plus loin dans mes explications!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tu as enti&#232;rement raison mon cher Grug! La Suisse : pays du recyclage par excellence! :king:
> 
> Donc est-il vraiment n&#233;cessaire de t'expliquer ce que nous ferions avec un vieux d&#233;ambulateur rouill&#233; pousser par un loup cacochyme ??? La ferraille se recyclant plus facilement que la chair...
> 
> Ne voulant pas r&#233;veiller la SPA et autre B.B., je n'irai pas plus loin dans mes explications!




Oui, il y a aussi le recyclage du papier, hein ! :hein:

Bon, enfin, de certains papiers, disons le papier ... Monnaie 

Pour les vieux m&#233;taux, oui, mais en deux lettres, commen&#231;ant par "O" et finissant par "R" :style: 

La ferraille, par contre, la Suisse sous-traite en Inde ... Comme tout le monde :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (14 Août 2007)

vousti a dit:


> déconseil du soir: aller au resto japonais en reservant une table "traditionelle" quand on a la souplesse d'un manche à balai......deux heures de torture à manger assis en tailleur .:casse:


 

mais c'etait quand meme bien non ?  
moi en tous cas .............   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, il y a aussi le recyclage du papier, hein ! :hein:
> 
> Bon, enfin, de certains papiers, disons le papier ... Monnaie
> 
> ...


Marre de ces clich&#233;s &#224; la con, c'est comme si on disait que les belges&#8230; oh wait&#8230;



vousti a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du soir: aller au resto japonais en reservant une table "traditionelle" quand on a la souplesse d'un manche &#224; balai......deux heures de torture &#224; manger assis en tailleur .:casse:



Ben &#224; ton &#226;ge, une &#233;rection de deux heures&#8230; j'en serais content moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Marre de ces clich&#233;s &#224; la con, c'est comme si on disait que les belges&#8230; oh wait&#8230;



Ben, tu sais, on tra&#238;ne tous nos casseroles, mieux vaut prendre le parti d'en rire. Sinon, je sais bien que les Ca&#239;mans et le Liechtenstein ont remplac&#233;s la 
Suisse depuis un bail dans ce domaine


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> La ferraille se recyclant plus facilement que la chair...



Des brochettes de cuisses de grenouille suisse grillées ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Août 2007)

Faire des pieds et des mains et des jambes et tout le reste pour trouver une clé à molette pour finir par s'apercevoir qu'on en avait finalement pas besoin et qu'il suffisait de soulever (...) enfin bref, c'était le déconseil du jour: ne pas paniquer si vous avez pas de clé à molette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> enfin bref, c'était le déconseil du jour: ne pas paniquer si vous avez pas de clé à molette.



Et si on en a une, on peut ? :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et si on en a une, on peut ? :rateau:


Tu pouvais pas me dire plus t&#244;t? &#231;a m'aurait &#233;vit&#233; de paniquer!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

A force de pas niquer, tu vas devenir encore plus pénible que tu n'es déjà...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour : ne pas d'être rendue compte avant que Rezba et Mackie c'est un peu comme la tête et les jambes...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : ne pas d'être rendue compte avant que Rezba et Mackie c'est un peu comme la tête et les jambes...


 
Peut être mais dans l'autre sens alors...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Peut être mais dans l'autre sens alors...


Voire. mackie dans le rôle de la tête, ça n'est pas très crédible non plus.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voire. mackie dans le r&#244;le de la t&#234;te, &#231;a n'est pas tr&#232;s cr&#233;dible non plus.



Si si moi je l'ai vu il jouait dans la Guerre des Mondes, tu sais les trucs qui ressemblent &#224; la soucoupe du commandant cousteau &#224; qui on aurais greff&#233; les pattes extensibles de l'inspecteur Gadget


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voire. mackie dans le rôle de la tête, ça n'est pas très crédible non plus.



rezba peut être un peu plus, mais tête de noeud alors.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Si si moi je l'ai vu il jouait dans la Guerre des Mondes, tu sais les trucs qui ressemblent à la soucoupe du commandant cousteau à qui on aurais greffé les pattes extensibles de l'inspecteur Gadget





sonnyboy a dit:


> rezba peut être un peu plus, mais tête de noeud alors.


Vous n'êtes pas très charitables avec ce brave mackie Pour rezba, sa capacité de nuisance étant ce qu'elle est, je suis moins réservé.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

Nous sommes bien d'accord.

Il est bon que ça se sache d'ailleur.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas très charitables avec ce brave mackie Pour rezba, sa capacité de nuisance étant ce qu'elle est, je suis moins réservé.


Arrete t'es plus ignoble que nous avec cette phrase, tu crois que Mackie verras pas à quel point t'es faux-cul avec lui juste pour te prémunir de sa couleur verdâtre ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Arrête t'es plus ignoble que nous avec cette phrase, tu crois que Mackie verras pas à quel point t'es faux-cul avec lui juste pour te prémunir de sa couleur verdâtre ?


Hélas, tu n'obtiendras rien par la flatterie. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

Et si je te paie, tu me suces ?


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2007)

vous &#234;tes tous bannis !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et si je te paie, tu me suces ?


Pour toi c'est gratuit mon cur, j'aimerais tant que tu saches ce que ça fait.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour toi c'est gratuit mon cur, j'aimerais tant que tu saches ce que ça fait.



Quoi la moustache ???

Je me frictionne régulièrement avec un tampon jex figure toi... 

Et s'il me manque des éléments on va pouvoir en reparler trés bientot je pense...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et s'il me manque des éléments on va pouvoir en reparler trés bientot je pense...


Tu m'en vois ravi.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Hélas, tu n'obtiendras rien par la flatterie. :love:



Je ne sais pas comment on bichonne un troll des cavernes.... la méthode de soins du Percheron t'iras ? :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour toi c'est gratuit mon cur, j'aimerais tant que tu saches ce que ça fait.



le mot infarctus est le seul mot irrégulier de la langue française. On dit : "un infarctus, des obsèques"

Mon pauvre Sonny, baffré par l'enfer de Dante maquillé en entonnoir à gencives


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4366292 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment on bichonne un troll des cavernes.... la m&#233;thode de soins du Percheron t'iras ? :love:


Je te laisse le choix des armes. Avec toi, il y a belle lurette que j'ai renonc&#233; &#224; lutter. Je d&#233;conseille (  ) d'ailleurs &#224; quiconque d'essayer.


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te laisse le choix des armes. Avec toi, il y a belle lurette que j'ai renoncé à lutter. Je déconseille (  ) d'ailleurs à quiconque d'essayer.



Si, ca peut marcher avec la lutte greco-romaine...


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2007)

d&#233;couvrir par CBD que vous &#234;tes l'&#233;gal de dieu 



> Nicolas, mon ami, mon fr&#232;re&#8230; Tu ne voudrais pas en arriver l&#224; n'est-ce pas ?



tremblez pauvres mortels !!!!     :rateau:


----------



## Amok (15 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> découvrir par CBD que vous êtes l'égal de dieu
> 
> 
> 
> tremblez pauvres mortels !!!!     :rateau:



Avant de te targuer de faire partie des immortels, tu auras quelques efforts d'orthographe à faire !


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si, ca peut marcher avec la lutte greco-romaine...


me souviens plus des r&#232;gles  je ne sais plus si les Spartiates on droit de mordre l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a fait mal durant le combat 



macinside a dit:


> tremblez pauvres mortels !!!!     :rateau:



Ah bah bien :mouais:, vala que je vais devoir cohabiter avec un nain de la Moria, c'est pas juste :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Août 2007)

... être insomniaque


----------



## Pooley (15 Août 2007)

"seule la merde craint la pluie" 

proverbe vietnamien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Avant de te targuer de faire partie des immortels, tu auras quelques efforts d'orthographe à faire !



Parce que tu crois que c'est un dieu qui à inventé l'orthographe, la grammaire et la conjugaison ?


----------



## Amok (15 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Parce que tu crois que c'est un dieu qui à inventé l'orthographe, la grammaire et la conjugaison ?



Probablement pas, mais ce n'est pas lui non plus qui a inventé l'Académie...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2007)

Perdre espoir.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Perdre espoir.


Comment t'es tomber sur ce truc ?? :afraid:

Un livre en image avec des textes &#233;crit en gros comme &#231;a c'est pour les minots qui apprennent &#224; peine &#224; lire ! Tu raconte cette histoir &#224; un gamin de cette &#226;ge l&#224; il risque d'&#234;tre un peu perturb&#233; quand m&#234;me nan ?


----------



## Amok (15 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Comment t'es tomber sur ce truc ?? :afraid:
> 
> Un livre en image avec des textes écrit en gros comme ça c'est pour les minots qui apprennent à peine à lire ! Tu raconte cette histoir à un gamin de cette âge là il risque d'être un peu perturbé quand même nan ?



Sonnyboy l'a lu alors qu'il avait 5 ans, et ca ne l'a pas perturbé du tout !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sonnyboy l'a lu alors qu'il avait 5 ans, et ca ne l'a pas perturbé du tout !



Oui, mais il l'aurait pas prêté à jpmiss après?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sonnyboy l'a lu alors qu'il avait 5 ans, et ca ne l'a pas perturbé du tout !



Du tout, du tout. 

Déconseil: fouillez dans les signets de SM, il doit y avoir des trucs zarb'


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sonnyboy l'a lu alors qu'il avait 5 ans, et ca ne l'a pas perturb&#233; du tout !


Tu oublies qu'&#224; l'exception d'une curieuse touffe huileuse au sommet du cr&#226;ne, il avait perdu toutes ses boucles blondes dans le mois qui a suivi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu oublies qu'&#224; l'exception d'une curieuse touffe huileuse au sommet du cr&#226;ne, il avait perdu toutes ses boucles blondes dans le mois qui a suivi.


Je tiens &#224; signaler &#224; benjamin que le hack rempla&#231;ant les gros mots par des ast&#233;risques (y compris dans les messages accompagnant les points disco) n'est plus totalement fonctionnel.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je tiens à signaler à benjamin que le hack remplaçant les gros mots par des astérisques (y compris dans les messages accompagnant les points disco) n'est plus totalement fonctionnel.



Je veux...


----------



## lalsaco (15 Août 2007)

Déconseil : travailler comme fontalier quand c'est férié en France mais pas en Germanie


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

lalsaco a dit:


> D&#233;conseil : travailler comme fontalier quand c'est f&#233;ri&#233; en France mais pas en Germanie



Pfffttt ce que t'es disert ! Va &#224; l'essentiel, nom d'une pipe (Sonny couch&#233; !  ), soit concis, tu gardes juste les deux premiers mots de ta phrase, et &#231;a roule !


----------



## lalsaco (15 Août 2007)

Voui, sepafo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pfffttt ce que t'es disert ! Va &#224; l'essentiel, nom d'une pipe (Sonny couch&#233; !  ), soit concis, tu gardes juste les deux premiers mots de ta phrase, et &#231;a roule !


J'ai toujours pens&#233; que ce qui manquait &#224; ces forums, c'est un vrai professionnel du rire. Pas un de ces corniauds &#226;nonnant sans style quelque histoire vaguement dr&#244;le ou quelque calembour de bas &#233;tage. Non, un authentique prince du comique, une implacable m&#233;canique &#224; s'exhilarer, un aventurier de la rigolade extr&#234;me ! Pour tout cela, merci *Pascal 77*. Je rends gr&#226;ce chaque jour &#224; la Providence pour ce chemin parsem&#233; de sourires qui nous est d&#233;voil&#233;. Bravo l'artiste. Tu es un exemple, tu es un rep&#232;re, tu es un mod&#232;le.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2007)

En gros, ce que veut dire le doc c'est :

"Tu vas nous manquer..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

Bof, vous trouverez bien une autre poup&#233;e de chiffon pour y planter vos &#233;pingles !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, vous trouverez bien une autre poup&#233;e de chiffon pour y planter vos &#233;pingles !


D&#233;conseil du jour : trouver une poup&#233;e de chiffon. Par ailleurs, je vois mal de quelles &#233;pingles il est question. Mon &#233;loge &#233;tait des plus sinc&#232;res.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, vous trouverez bien une autre poupée de chiffon pour y planter vos épingles !



Oui, mais toi tu ne te dégonfles pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, mais toi tu ne te dégonfles pas


Pour ça, on ne peut pas lui enlever sa belle persévérance.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, vous trouverez bien une autre poupée de chiffon pour y planter vos épingles !



J'ai une poupée, effectivement...:love: 

Elle n'est pas vraiment à ton effigie, disons plutot que c'est une effigie "générique"...

Un jour c'est l'un, l'une, ou l'autre...

Ce qui ne change jamais par contre... c'est ce que je plante dedans...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> J'ai une poupée, effectivement...:love:
> Ce qui ne change jamais par contre... c'est ce que je plante dedans...


Déconseil du soir : ne pas laisser une poupée entre les mains de sonnyboy. Il est cruel et méchant.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du soir : ne pas laisser une poup&#233;e entre les mains de sonnyboy. Il est cruel et m&#233;chant.



Doc c'est un objet d&#233;riv&#233; de Southpark par Mattel :love:

D&#233;conseil : t&#233;ter le Dauqu&#233;ville en esp&#233;rant passer au travers du saturnisme


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4367175 a dit:
			
		

> Doc c'est un objet d&#233;riv&#233; de Southpark par Mattel :love:


Je suis Chucky ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : trouver une poupée de chiffon. Par ailleurs, je vois mal de quelles épingles il est question. Mon éloge était des plus sincères.





DocEvil a dit:


> Pour ça, on ne peut pas lui enlever sa belle persévérance.





sonnyboy a dit:


> J'ai une poupée, effectivement...:love:
> 
> Elle n'est pas vraiment à ton effigie, disons plutot que c'est une effigie "générique"...
> 
> ...





DocEvil a dit:


> Déconseil du soir : ne pas laisser une poupée entre les mains de sonnyboy. Il est cruel et méchant.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis Chucky ! :love:



Je te déconseilles le lifting à l'agrafeuse pneumatique... t'es pas assez grunge style


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2007)

Uncle Pete ouais, toujours l&#224; pour r&#233;unir les familles.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ... parce que, si je t'avais sous la main, je saurais trouver le moyen de te faire payer toutes tes vilenies.



Déconseil : Croire que Doc est plus gentil que Sonny:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Déconseil : Croire que Doc est plus gentil que Sonny:love:



Et alors, qu'est-ce qu'on a à faire :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et alors, qu'est-ce qu'on a à faire :mouais:



Ça dépend de ton degré de nioubitude


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et alors, qu'est-ce qu'on a à faire :mouais:



C'est pourtant simple, en vacances c'est n'avoir rien à faire et avoir toute la journée pour le faire ; Toute l'invention consiste à faire quelque chose de rien, et donc le rendre utile.
Et puis Doc, Sonny et moi, coincés comme on est entre deux éternités d'oisiveté depuis belle lurette, on n'a aucune excuse à rester à ne rien faire. _(Quand on ne magouillent pas tout d'avance sur iChat, hin hin hin)_

mdr 

Déconseil : Quand nioubie tu es, saches que tu ne sais plus rien, que tu n'est sûr de rien. Lorsque nioubie  toi tu regardes les oeuvres des anciens, il n'y a vraiment pas à faire le malin. Burp:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple, en vacances c'est n'avoir rien à faire et avoir toute la journée pour le faire ; Toute l'invention consiste à faire quelque chose de rien.
> 
> mdr
> 
> Déconseil : Quand nioubie tu es, saches que tu ne sais plus rien, que tu n'est sûr de rien. Lorsque nioubie  toi tu regardes les oeuvres des anciens, il n'y a vraiment pas à faire le malin. Burp:love:



Ouh là, mon pauvre, là tu causes à _couleur truc_, qui est pire que nioubie... il est nioubie pas marrant... une vraie purge...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ouh l&#224;, mon pauvre, l&#224; tu causes &#224; _couleur truc_, qui est pire que nioubie... il est nioubie pas marrant... une vraie purge...



Ah... ben d&#233;conseil quand on se choisis le mot couleur dans son pseudo : Voir les choses de la vie comme des reflets en noir & gris.


_(Conseil en appart&#233; parceque c'est pas le sujet : Pour les purges, prendre du charbon v&#233;g&#233;tal, 2 fois par jour avant les repas.   :love_


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : s'abonner &#224; ce fil en pensant y trouver finesse, esprit et je ne sais plus trop quoi.

_ciao les gros, amusez-vous bien entre vous._


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> déconseil du jour : s'abonner à ce fil en pensant y trouver finesse, esprit et je ne sais plus trop quoi.
> 
> _ciao les gros, amusez-vous bien entre vous._




Il n'y a aucune honte à s'être gouré dans ses abonnements, tout le monde peut s'égarer entre le monde diplomatique et entrevue... le fond du sujet reste le même 

toujours en train de râler les gens


----------



## Amok (15 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> déconseil du jour : s'abonner à ce fil en pensant y trouver finesse, esprit et je ne sais plus trop quoi.
> 
> _ciao les gros, amusez-vous bien entre vous._



Même si il n'est pas question de laisser tout ca déborder sur des dizaines de pages, et même si nous sortons un peu du sujet, je trouve, moi, que justement il y a de l'esprit dans ce que je lis. En tout cas ca n'est pas pire (de bien loin) que des tas d'autres conneries qui déclenchent des avalanches de réprobation dès que nous modérons. C'est pour ca que le rôle de modo n'est pas des plus simples : savoir laisser filer, même si ce n'est pas son "truc". En tout cas au bar.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4367364 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut s'&#233;garer entre _Le Monde diplomatique_ et _Entrevue_... le fond du sujet reste le m&#234;me


On peut bien dire ce qu'on voudra sur ce gar&#231;on, d&#233;noncer son cynisme, sa vulgarit&#233; occasionnelle, ses d&#233;bordements r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s&#8230; Il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il y a souvent dans ses provocations plus de d&#233;sesp&#233;rance que de haine, plus de finesse que de b&#234;tise crasse. Le fond reste le m&#234;me en effet, car c'est quand on commence &#224; croire qu'il y a diff&#233;rents types d'humanit&#233; qu'on a l'esprit &#233;pais, non quand on en embrasse le meilleur et le pire.

D&#233;conseil du soir : ne pas peser ses mots.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2007)

Déconseil du soir :

Essayer de lire doc en diagonale...


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ce qui me plait chez lui, c'est qu'il croit qu'on est con...
> 
> C'est pas &#233;norme &#231;a ??
> 
> ...


Tsss, tsss...
Tu r&#234;ves tout debout, mon mignon...


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2007)

déconseil du soir : demander a une fille qui a mal au ventre de faire "ahhhh" et s'entendre dire que l'on ne regarde pas par le bon trou :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du soir : demander a une fille qui a mal au ventre de faire "ahhhh" et s'entendre dire que l'on ne regarde pas par le bon trou :rateau:


oups un bruit

Nicoooo? C'est quoi cette technique de dragueuuu?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du soir : demander a une fille qui a mal au ventre de faire "ahhhh" et s'entendre dire que l'on ne regarde pas par le bon trou :rateau:



On en sent pas le cul des dames. Sauf si elles demandent, c'est bien connu...


----------



## Lamégère (16 Août 2007)

Avoir une voiture hydraulique ayant des fuites  
Saleté de bagnole!


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du soir : demander a une fille qui a mal au ventre de faire "ahhhh" et s'entendre dire que l'on ne regarde pas par le bon trou :rateau:



A ton &#226;ge, on ne joue plus au docteur, Mackie ! Maintenant que tu es majeur, tu peux te faire embastiller pour "exercice ill&#233;gal de la m&#233;decine" !


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2007)

monsieur amok, la bastille n'existe plus depuis 200 ans voyons


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> monsieur amok, la bastille n'existe plus depuis 200 ans voyons



C'est ça ou avoir des problèmes de Santé...:rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ça ou avoir des problèmes de Santé...:rateau:



mais il est solide comem un fresne  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> monsieur amok, la bastille n'existe plus depuis 200 ans voyons


Jordy expliquant les mystères de l'Égypte à Ramsès II J'aurai tout vu dans cette chienne de vie !


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Jordy expliquant les mystères de l'Égypte à Ramsès II J'aurai tout vu dans cette chienne de vie !



C'est ça les nouveaux intellos, toute leur intelligence se mesure chez eux à l'élaboration de leurs erreurs


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4367770 a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#231;a les nouveaux intellos, toute leur intelligence se mesure chez eux &#224; l'&#233;laboration de leurs erreurs


Attention, tu es en train de te couper de ton lectorat&#8230; Fais simple !

D&#233;conseil : faire compliqu&#233;.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> J'été Moîse avant, sans memouiller je najait , je najait  :rateau:



Prochain échelon : la marche sur l'eau

Déconseil : oublier son APN pour l'occasion, cette fois-ci faut pas louper l'événement


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Attention, tu es en train de te couper de ton lectorat Fais simple !
> 
> Déconseil : faire compliqué.



Jalouse :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4367787 a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse :love:


Pas du tout. J'ai le respect du lecteur moi, M&#244;ssieur ! Je m'adapte &#224; ce qu'il peut comprendre ou pas, voil&#224; tout.

D&#233;conseil : surestimer ses lecteurs.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas du tout. J'ai le respect du lecteur moi, Môssieur ! Je m'adapte à ce qu'il peut comprendre ou pas, voilà tout.
> 
> Déconseil : surestimer ses lecteurs.




_*DocEvil* dit à ses sbires,_
_je suis le sauveur attendu,_
_et lorsque vous ne m'aurez plus,_
_vous pourrez vous attendre au pire,_
_*DocEvil* à donc quel cynisme,_
_inventé l'après gaullisme_

_Alléluia (bis)..._
_Alléluia (bis)..._
_Alléluia (bis)...

_Déconseil : bousculer la religion locale :love:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Prochain échelon : la marche sur l'eau



Le plus dur sera qu'il trouve la première marche


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2007)

Moi je pensais que pour Mackie c'&#233;tait l'eau le plus dur &#224; trouver...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi je pensais que pour Mackie c'&#233;tait l'eau le plus dur &#224; trouver...


Du tout. Quand on s'en approche assez pr&#232;s, on entend la mer.

D&#233;conseil : laisser les enfants ramasser mackie sur la plage.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du tout. Quand on s'en approche assez près, on entend la mer.



Tant qu'on évoque que les aspect visuels... de la mer bien sur 



DocEvil a dit:


> Déconseil : laisser les enfants ramasser mackie sur la plage.



Déconseil : ramasser les méduses, même avec des yeux


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi je pensais que pour Mackie c'&#233;tait l'eau le plus dur &#224; trouver...



Peu importe, il ne trouve pas, il cherche ! C'est l'apage de sa contemporan&#233;it&#233; disait Sindan&#225;ri&#235; dans ses oeuvres


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> cette chienne de vie !


 
Déconseil :

Ne pas respecter les femmes, à la manière de cet énergumène.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

sonnyboy à propos de DocEvil a dit:


> Déconseil :
> 
> Ne pas respecter les femmes, à la manière de cet énergumène.



C'est clair, ça commence à bien faire, elle a bon dos la nature


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> monsieur amok, la bastille n'existe plus depuis 200 ans voyons





DocEvil a dit:


> Jordy expliquant les mystères de l'Égypte à Ramsès II J'aurai tout vu dans cette chienne de vie !



J'aime beaucoup l'image ! 



Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est ça les nouveaux intellos, toute leur intelligence se mesure chez eux à l'élaboration de leurs erreurs



Tellement vrai !


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Août 2007)

Déconseil du soir, espérer comme un fou *même quand on sait que ça ne sert vraiment à rien* 
que quelqu'un est venu nous attendre sur le quai de la gare : espérer d'être serré dans des bras qu'on aime après un long voyage, espérer ne pas porter ses valises tout seul sur 4 changements de métro et 6 étages à pieds à 23h30, espérer avoir quelqu'un à qui sourire même si en trois jours on a dormi cinq heures siestes comprises et que pour un joli sourire il faudra repasser la semaine prochaine.
Il y a des soirs où il faut pas chercher.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Août 2007)

...mais nous dans les forums, on est l&#224;....!!!


----------



## macaronique (19 Août 2007)

déconseil de la nuit : perdre l'espoir (ça ne sert à rien non plus)


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Déconseil de Mossieu Cyclopède :

S'appeler Macaronique au risque de se voir accoler le suffixe "sa race"...


----------



## Captain_X (19 Août 2007)

le d&#233;conseil du jour : &#234;tre n&#233; dans la peau de sonnyboy .... 
preuve vivante que le ridicule ne tue pas (plus ?), et que l'aculture compl&#232;te n'est pas non plus suffisant pour n&#233;cessiter un isolement total. bref, Na&#238;tre en pur produit de la soci&#233;t&#233; de con-sommation actuelle : une chose sans inter&#234;t mais dont on a du mal &#224; se d&#233;barasser, un nuisible.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Août 2007)

(Et puis le vrai Monsieur Cyclop&#232;de est infiniment plus dr&#244;le.)


----------



## Captain_X (19 Août 2007)

et je le prouve : 


> 19/08/2007 10h47	sonnyboy	Le faux cyclopede vous &#233;largit le fion &#224; tous !!! :d



moi aussi le vrai me fait rire


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et je le prouve :
> 
> 
> moi aussi le vrai me fait rire



Moi, perso... j'adore !!!!


----------



## macaronique (19 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> S'appeler Macaronique au risque de se voir accoler le suffixe "sa race"...



 déjà bu


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2007)

déconseil : se méfier des flacons qui on les mêmes formes, mêmes couleurs, même marque, et croire que le produit contenu est identique... à un chouïa près. Pas bien réveillé, compléter l'un avec l'autre sans lire la compo précise par réflexe d'habitude et de conditionnement par les apparences des emballages... et le chouïa vous fait évacuer les lieux dans l'urgence : même à très faible pourcentage dans deux solutions, une base diluée de Javel et une base diluée d'acide chlorhydrique vous dégage bien bronches et cerveau... 

C'est quand j'ai senti l'odeur, me suis dis "merde quel con, pas acheté les mêmes..." :mouais::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> même à très faible pourcentage dans deux solutions, une base diluée de Javel et une base diluée d'acide chlorhydrique vous dégage bien bronches et cerveau...


Bah, maintenant que tu sais fabriquer la bertholite, va falloir travailler le conditionnement. J'ai quelques cerveaux à dégager par ici.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2007)

Ah ben &#231;a va sentir bon ici&#8230;



			
				Le Forum des Bannis a dit:
			
		

> Un moyen rudimentaire pour lutter contre la bertholite consistait &#224; tremper un chiffon dans de l'urine et &#224; se couvrir le nez et la bouche avec ce masque de fortune.


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah, maintenant que tu sais fabriquer la bertholite, va falloir travailler le conditionnement. J'ai quelques cerveaux à dégager par ici.


Y'en a ?!...


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a ?!...


Si! Ils l'ont lou&#233;!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a ?!...



çà se saurait


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah, maintenant que tu sais fabriquer la bertholite, va falloir travailler le conditionnement. J'ai quelques cerveaux à dégager par ici.



File tes flacons de parfums vides, en brumisateurs recyclés, pour offrir, c'est l'idéal


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Si! Ils l'ont loué!



Ceux qui en parlaient font partie des moins bien servis.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4371237 a dit:
			
		

> File tes flacons de parfums vides, en brumisateurs recycl&#233;s, pour offrir, c'est l'id&#233;al


J'ai un gros march&#233; avec la maison de retraite d'Amok, la r&#233;sidence Sainte-Ursuline-de-Kilapine. Id&#233;al pour &#233;couler le stock.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Déconseil: Faire chier le monde.

Possib' de faire signer une pétition pour bannir quelqu'un ?
Ou une cohalition, un front anti-crèmedeboulet ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Déconseil :

Ressortir les vieilles idées... éculées.. pour **culés...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Déconseil: Faire chier le monde.
> 
> Possib' de faire signer une pétition pour bannir quelqu'un ?
> Ou une cohalition, un front anti-crèmedeboulet ?



Déconseil de plus...

Pas avoir de burnes... en tout cas pas assez pour citer des noms qui n'en sont même pas !!! Même sur internet, il n'a pas de burnes !!!!

NAVRANT !!!!!!!!! 

Mais tellement drôle !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais tellement drôle !!!!



Ou pas.

edit: je parle pas de toi sonny.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

La preuve !

Deconseil :

Insister quand c'est inutile... et déjà tenté par des plus gros...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du moment : ne plus avoir de plumes ni de goudron


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Du goudron, j'en ai toujours sur le feu...

Pour les plumes on fait comme d'hab, on les prend au peu de panache de certains, ça leur manquera pas....


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2007)

*Et si on se calmait ? Les forums ne sont pas un d&#233;potoir. D'ici que ce fil ferme, il n'y a pas loin. Si vous &#234;tes en d&#233;saccord, vous cliquez sur MP. Si ca vous gonfle, vous ignorez. Vous voulez quoi ? Une fermeture du bar comme il y a quelques mois ? Alors calmez-vous : l&#224; vous agissez comme des gamins.

Ca commence s&#233;rieusement a me gonfler, de passer mon temps &#224; fermer des fils &#224; la con. Alors on respire bien fort et on se reprend. D&#232;s qu'on vous lache, c'est "j'aime pas truc, j'aime pas machin". La maternelle, c'est fini. M&#234;me en aout il y a une permanence.

BackCat est de repos, Nephou a autre chose &#224; foutre, alors ne me gonflez pas. Soyez adultes.
*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> D&#233;conseil: Faire chier le monde.
> 
> Possib' de faire signer une p&#233;tition pour bannir quelqu'un ?
> Ou une cohalition, un front anti-cr&#232;medeboulet ?


Sonny, si c'est bien de lui qu'il s'agit, c'est un peu notre mascotte. On l'a trouv&#233; abandonn&#233; sous le porche de MacG un soir de No&#235;l il y aura bient&#244;t cinq ans. Alors oui, il est m&#233;chant comme une teigne, oui il ne respecte rien ni personne, mais on l'aime bien comme &#231;a. Enfin, c'est surtout qu'on s'habitue. 

Edit et d&#233;conseil : &#233;crire une connerie de plus pendant que le loup mod&#232;re&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Du goudron, j'en ai toujours sur le feu...



C'est ton c&#244;t&#233; cuistot de colonies de vacances, chacun sa ration et tout le monde au lit, content ou pas ! Les crampes d'estomac font partie du contrat ! Le gestionnaire s'en fiche, il a d&#233;j&#224; encaiss&#233; les ch&#232;ques !


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sonny, si c'est bien de lui qu'il s'agit, c'est un peu notre mascotte. On l'a trouvé abandonné sous le porche de MacG un soir de Noël il y aura bientôt cinq ans. Alors oui, il est méchant comme une teigne, oui il ne respecte rien ni personne, mais on l'aime bien comme ça. Enfin, c'est surtout qu'on s'habitue.



*D'autant qu'on peut trouver ca nul, ou parti-pris : j'ai toujours aimé le poil à gratter si il était correctement diffusé. Il y a dans ses posts bien plus de bon sens que dans la majorité de ceux qui passent sous mes yeux à longueur de journée. Si ca ne vous convient pas, c'est simple : "ignorer cet utilisateur".

En gros, c'est ce que je fais avec beaucoup d'autres, lisant leur prose en diagonale. Alors faites comme moi. *


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_surtout, je vois pas pourquoi les gens attachent autant d'importance &#224; un forum informatique, faut se r&#233;veiller, *la vraie vie est ailleurs*...   


c'est ce qui me semble &#234;tre le bienfond&#233; de la pr&#233;sence de Sonnyboy*, rappeler ce fait. 


*ou de Patochman ou de supermoquette ou de Sindanagribouille, etc...
_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Alors faites comme moi. *


Utiliser Woolite ? 

Sinon, tout pareil bien s&#251;r.


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Utiliser Woolite ?



Attention ! Cette pub est tellement datée que tu vas passer pour une vieille, là !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Je n'ai que trés peu de poil, et je ne gratte personne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Attention ! Cette pub est tellement datée que tu vas passer pour une vieille, là !


C'est bien possible puisque toi tu la connais !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Oui ben je la connais aussi... alors molo !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sonny, si c'est bien de lui qu'il s'agit, c'est un peu notre mascotte. On l'a trouv&#233; abandonn&#233; sous le porche de MacG un soir de No&#235;l il y aura bient&#244;t cinq ans. Alors oui, il est m&#233;chant comme une teigne, oui il ne respecte rien ni personne, mais on l'aime bien comme &#231;a. Enfin, c'est surtout qu'on s'habitue.
> 
> Edit et d&#233;conseil : &#233;crire une connerie de plus pendant que le loup mod&#232;re&#8230;



Mais je parlais pas de Sonny.

:rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_merdre, je fais partie des vieux cons, je la connais aussi !! 


nota bene pour Khyu : que tu causes de sonnyboy ou de quelqu'un d'autre, le propos est le m&#234;me : la fonction ignorer existe sur le forum et dans toutes les applications de chat. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371367 a dit:
			
		

> nota bene pour Khyu : que tu causes de sonnyboy ou de quelqu'un d'autre, le propos est le même : la fonction ignorer existe sur le forum dans toutes les applications de chat.
> [/I][/COLOR]



C'est où? Ca empêche de recevoir des mp et des coups de boule aussi?


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371367 a dit:
			
		

> _merdre, je fais partie des vieux cons, je la connais aussi !! _



Eh oui : bienvenue au club....


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est où? Ca empêche de recevoir des mp et des coups de boule aussi?



923 messages au compteur : tu dois commencer a savoir comment chercher, non ?


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_tu devrais attacher bcp moins d'importance &#224; tout &#231;a surtout... 

les coups de boule : tu peux ne pas les voir.
les Mps : ne pas les ouvrir.
_


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est où? Ca empêche de recevoir des mp et des coups de boule aussi?


Oui, je me suis moi-même ignoré et ça marche d'enfer.



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4371354 a dit:
			
		

> _surtout, je vois pas pourquoi les gens attachent autant d'importance à un forum informatique, faut se réveiller, *la vraie vie est ailleurs*...
> _


Huh ou ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est où? Ca empêche de recevoir des mp et des coups de boule aussi?



Minable.


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui, je me suis moi-même ignoré et ça marche d'enfer.
> 
> Huh ou ?



_DTC même si la dernière fois tu n'étais pas dispo mon chou à la crème... :love:_


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4371367 a dit:
			
		

> _merdre, je fais partie des vieux cons, je la connais aussi !! _


_





_


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_oh &#231;a va toi ! J'ai encore des cheveux moi ! :love: :love:

pour pas longtemps, oui, je sais !! j'attends que Doc les perde avant moi !! 


ps : tu lui as dit &#224; ton fils qu'il serait chauve plus tard ? 


d&#233;conseil du jour : avoir ce sujet en abonnement sans savoir pourquoi et se trouver &#224; Paris alors qu'il fait plus beau &#224; Nantes (ou le croire... )
_


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Eh oui : bienvenue au club....



'tain c'est louche ça parce que je la connais aussi, pourtant chuis 'achement plus jeune que vous les filles


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> 'tain c'est louche ça parce que je la connais aussi, pourtant chuis 'achement plus jeune que vous les filles



'tain je crois pourtant savoir que tu as 2 mois pile de plus que moi !!


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4371395 a dit:
			
		

> 'achement plus jeune que vous les filles



"achement", tu r&#232;ves ma biche  

Tu commences &#224; ressembler &#224; Gloria Swanson dans "Sunset Boulevard"


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371399 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain je crois pourtant savoir que tu as 2 mois pile de plus que moi !!



Déconseil :

Le sexe ça use...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> 'tain c'est louche ça parce que je la connais aussi, pourtant chuis 'achement plus jeune que vous les filles



Ça dépend du cépage et non de l'année


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

et puis &#231;a sert &#224; rien...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371399 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain je crois pourtant savoir que tu as 2 mois pile de plus que moi !!



'tain j'y crois pas t'en ai a gratter 2 mois d'avance ?  mein gott t'es un vrai juif c'est pas possible :love::love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


>



Tu utilises ce smiley pour faire croire que tu peux encore soulever quelque chose ?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "achement", tu r&#232;ves ma biche
> 
> Tu commences &#224; ressembler &#224; Gloria Swanson dans "Sunset Boulevard"



arf la bonne &#233;poque  &#231;a m'a chang&#233; de l'an mille o&#249; l'on m'as brul&#233; plusieurs fois pour des carabistouilles.. sorcellerie je ne sais quoi  

Mais n'emp&#234;che que moi j'ai pas connus les dinosaures moi, Amok  ... enfin si toi et Doc*

*(Eh oui R&#233;gine est bien de la famille des Diplodocus )


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> 'tain j'y crois pas t'en ai a gratter 2 mois d'avance ?  mein gott t'es un vrai juif c'est pas possible :love::love::love::love:



_ouais, ça me rassure ma petite caille !! :love: :love: :love: :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> enfin si toi et Doc*
> 
> *(Eh oui Régine est bien de la famille des Diplodocus )


Je m'disais aussi Le restaurateur avait oublié de m'en mettre une couche


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je m'disais aussi Le restaurateur avait oublié de m'en mettre une couche



Doc, tu m'aimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Doc, tu m'aimes ?


Prétendre le contraire serait mentir. L'affirmer serait dangereux.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu utilises ce smiley pour faire croire que tu peux encore soulever quelque chose ?



Tant que je peux soulever fiston pour lui mettre une fessée, çà va


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Prétendre le contraire serait mentir. L'affirmer serait dangereux.




L'amour est un duel : Doc : -"Bien touché ! Merci."
L'amour est un duel : Sonny : -"Paf dans les lasagnes"


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Doc, tu m'aimes ?



Ch&#232;re sonnygirl,

Ah, je sens les poussettes qui arrivent l&#224;

Sans parler de la layette

Et je vous dis pas les pampers

Tiens moi au courant, la parturiente


----------



## macaronique (19 Août 2007)

déconseil : chercher les déconseils dans ce fil... ça prend trop de temps


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil : esp&#233;rer que les querelles s'&#233;teignent avec les g&#233;n&#233;rations...


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_le temps ne fait rien &#224; l'affaire...
_


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371708 a dit:
			
		

> _le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire...
> _


Vi....
Du coup, je vais passer passe de plus en plus pour un "sauvage"...


----------



## Lastrada (19 Août 2007)

Avoir mauvaise r&#233;putation au village forum.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371708 a dit:
			
		

> _le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire...
> _



Les meilleures choses ont besoin de patience mon biquet :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2007)

Ouais, une minute, une minute trente.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais, une minute, une minute trente.



Manamanah-tiduuudilu... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2007)

Vache je la connaissait aussi...

Y'avait celle avec Dutronc qui finissait par "et avec les économies je fais Crac Boum Huuuue"

:rateau: :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vache je la connaissait aussi...
> 
> Y'avait celle avec Dutronc qui finissait par "et avec les économies je fais Crac Boum Huuuue"
> 
> :rateau: :rose:



Fais gaffe, tu risque de retrouver collé à l'image d'une vieille fille du siècle passé par l'Amok  Genre Evelyne Leclerc, Fabienne Egal


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2007)

Déconseil: ne pas oublier Denise Fabre


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: ne pas oublier Denise Fabre



ou Claude Pierrard...


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> D&#233;conseil: ne pas oublier Denise Fabre



c'est qui?


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou Claude Pierrard...


 et les deux marionettes miteuses qui l'accompagnait.

Quand je pense que *Charlie Oleg* était le nom de scène de l'Amok (pour arrondir ses fin de mois)  _ça casse_,  , Pas très glorieux surtout quand on à été *Sarah* *Bernhardt* par le passé (Jambe de bois ou pas)


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : regarger le widget m&#233;t&#233;o :affraid:


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

lumai a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : regarger le widget m&#233;t&#233;o :affraid:


ah bon ? pourquoi


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2007)

Je l'ai mis sur Cancun .... après demain soleil ..mais plus personne pour le voir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2007)

Ah ! sur Meaux, mercredi, &#231;a sera mieux qu'&#224; Paris !


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! sur Meaux, mercredi, &#231;a sera mieux qu'&#224; Paris !


pffffff...






Et encore l&#224; il fait moche en ce moment... (il y a des nuages sur presque tout les soleil )


----------



## lumai (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ah bon ? pourquoi



Déconseil du jour : se rendre compte que en fait on est pas le 15 octobre


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : se rendre compte que en fait on est pas le 15 octobre


il faut positiver


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> il faut positiver



Paris Texas? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2007)

7 posts / 7 copies du widget météo...

Déconseil du jour : faire une fixette sur le temps


----------



## jro44 (20 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> 7 posts / 7 copies du widget météo...
> 
> Déconseil du jour : faire une fixette sur le temps


 
Déconseil du jour : se dire "Y en a marre de ce temps pourri en FRANCE !" et partir pour la martinique semaine 34 ...avec DEAN :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (20 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : 

Se dire que la vie sera plus simple apr&#232;s une bonne sieste... M&#234;me si le sommeil aide &#224; y voir plus clair, rien ne change... :hein:


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> Se dire que la vie sera plus simple après une bonne sieste... Même si le sommeil aide à voir plus clair, rien ne change... :hein:



Non le déconseil : après la sieste, ne pas se remettre au boulot


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :
> 
> Se dire que la vie sera plus simple après une bonne sieste... Même si le sommeil aide à voir plus clair, rien ne change... :hein:




....conseil au déconseil : ...ouvrir les yeux !


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....conseil au déconseil : ...ouvrir les yeux !



c'est plus une sieste alors...:mouais:


----------



## duracel (20 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour: avoir accordé des congés à des gens dont la présence serait très utile.


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: avoir accordé des congés à des gens dont la présence serait très utile.



le contraire est aussi vrai


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas avoir de copains avocats :sick:


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

Laisser la tristesse emporter le sourire.

(et je sais de quoi je parle  tu devrais te fier &#224; mon exp&#233;rience mon cher ex beau-fr&#232;re)


(edit : ah merde, encore une private joke.. Difficile d'y &#233;chapper parfois..)


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : passer la journ&#233;e &#224; sourire b&#233;atement dans la rue et passer ensuite pour un mod&#233;rateur frustr&#233;


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

Ne sourire que dans la vraie vie ? 

Oublier que mado n'est qu'un perso virtuel..


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2007)

non, &#231;a me va bien qu'on me prenne pour un sale type frustr&#233;, agressif et satisfait de sa pseudo-puissance virtuelle&#8230;


dans mon m&#233;tier, un crit&#232;re essentiel : les filtres de langage


----------



## Lastrada (20 Août 2007)

ouais, ouais, haro sur le modo, qu'on le pende !


ca va c'est bon comme &#231;a ?


Hey dites: ouais mais si moi j'ai envie de le dire. c't'incroyable cet &#233;go.


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

Ce n'est pas mon propos lastrada 

Mais ok r&#233;mi, bon vent.



(&#233;nooooorme, enfin, tu n'en doutais pas j'esp&#232;re  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4373136 a dit:
			
		

> non, ça me va bien qu'on me prenne pour un sale type frustré, agressif et satisfait de sa pseudo-puissance virtuelle
> 
> 
> dans mon métier, un critère essentiel : les filtres de langage




Pourtant t'es un des rares qui ne l'est pas  Mais tout le monde à ses mauvais jours  



Déconseil : Oublier que ya des modos qui vont lire mon message


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pourtant t'es un des rares qui ne l'est pas  Mais tout le monde &#224; ses mauvais jours




_quel petit con celui-l&#224; !   


pour mado : je crois que t'as pas compris mais bon&#8230;  _


----------



## mado (20 Août 2007)

Oui, oui..


Mais en même temps, c'est pas si grave.


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2007)

_d&#233;conseil du jour : mod&#233;rer un forum alors qu'il vaudrait mieux dormir !  _


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2007)

_d&#233;conseil du jour : se fier &#224; des suppositions alors que_


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4373153 a dit:
			
		

> _déconseil du jour : modérer un forum alors qu'il vaudrait mieux dormir !  _



Oué, va te coucher là...


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2007)

déconseil du soir : ce lever un peu précipitamment en se mettre la tête dans le rebord du bureau ... aie :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2007)

Repose toi bien 



D&#233;conseil : Chercher quelque chose d'int&#233;ressant &#224; a t&#233;l&#233;


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déconseil : Chercher quelque chose d'intéressant à a télé



Oué, va te coucher aussi toi...


----------



## tirhum (20 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ou&#233;, va te coucher aussi toi...


g4' doit coller une tann&#233;e &#224; Dark-Tintin, pour ce faire :

1 - Il se l&#232;ve, passe le couloir, rentre dans la chambre...
2 - Il prend son portable (t&#233;l&#233;phone, je pr&#233;cise) et lui gueule dessus...
3 - Il le pourchasse &#224; travers tous les fils de MacG&#233;...

Quelle est la bonne r&#233;ponse ?!... 






_P.S : pour les nioubes (et odr&#233;, &#233;ventuellement); je parle, l&#224;, du p&#233;re et du fils... _


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2007)

déconseil du soir : chercher la réponse avec obiwan kenobi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> g4' doit coller une tannée à Dark-Tintin, pour ce faire :
> 
> 1 - Il se lève, passe le couloir, rentre dans la chambre...
> 2 - Il prend son portable (téléphone, je précise) et lui gueule dessus...
> ...




4: Aller se coucher et oublier


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> 4: Aller se coucher et oublier



déconseil du jour : avoir cru qu'il y avait marquer : "aller picoler et oublier" :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2007)

Tant qu'il oublie...


----------



## duracel (21 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour: croire que c'est l'été.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: croire que c'est l'été.


Ah tiens, on l'avait d&#233;j&#224; eu mi-juillet celui-l&#224;!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour: croire que les jours se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas, alors que si...:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2007)

Déconseil: dire ( ou prétendre ) que l'on est le roi du chili con carne ..me voilà de corvée ...:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: dire ( ou prétendre ) que l'on est le roi du chili con carne ..me voilà de corvée ...:rateau:



Pour le Chili, le pire vient après... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2007)

Et en plus il pleut, pas moyen d'aller sur le balcon sans prendre une douche


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour : conserver son abonnement au fil des déprimés du temps qu'il fait.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : conserver son abonnement au fil des déprimés du temps qu'il fait.



Pas mieux, autant poster peu, mais utile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2007)

On peut même pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour le Chili, le pire vient apr&#232;s... :rateau:



Oh ! Pour le Chili, je crois que le pire est d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2007)

On dit Chili pour *Chi*er *Li*quide... :rateau: 



ok, je sors...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On dit Chili pour *Chi*er *Li*quide... :rateau:




Pertinant, pertinant


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: croire que les jours se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas, alors que si...:mouais:



C'est pas formidable le mariage ? tous les jours tu découvres la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Se marier peu, mais utile.


----------



## Lila (21 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas formidable le mariage ?* tous les jours tu découvres la même chose*



....en espérant que demain ça change !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

Pour &#231;a tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes :

cal -y


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2007)

LILA !!! Va lire tes MP !!!


----------



## Lila (21 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour &#231;a tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes :
> 
> cal -y




..:mouais: ...et &#231;a va faire dispara&#238;tre ma femme ????? 




sonnyboy a dit:


> LILA !!! Va lire tes MP !!!



....:rose: (d'hab, j'en re&#231;ois jamais ..;ou que des insultes, alors j'esquive)


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....:rose: (d'hab, j'en reçois jamais ..;ou que es insultes, alors j'esquive)



Il est terrible quand il joue les jaloux comme ça !


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Août 2007)

*Ne pas* faire confiance au personnes qu'on connaît que depuis 4 mois. Ou ne pas être trop bon c'est selon. 

Un chat con et une litière qui fuit, jusqu'à la fin de la semaine pour monsieur.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Injecte lui deux ampoules d'insuline dans la r&#233;gion du cou


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Août 2007)

J'ai tout jeté, chat con, litière, faux pote par la fenêtre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> J'ai tout jeté, chat con, litière, faux pote par la fenêtre.



:mouais:


----------



## Nexka (22 Août 2007)

T'en fait pas Tibo, les chats retombent toujours sur leurs pattes  


..... Euh  Tu habites à quel étage Malkovitch???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> J'ai tout jeté, chat con, litière, faux pote par la fenêtre.




Déconseil du jour : être passé sous la fenêtre de Malkovitch au mauvais moment, tête en l'air et bouche ouverte pour happer la pluie...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : être passé sous la fenêtre de Malkovitch au mauvais moment, tête en l'air et bouche ouverte pour happer la pluie...



Ca boit de l'eau un PonkHead? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca boit de l'eau un PonkHead? :mouais:


Hé hé.

Autre déconseil : trop obéir aux schémas, devenir prévisible au-delà du minimum vital et inévitable.

Du pisse-mémé aussi.
Plein.


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : jeter un chat du 7&#232;me &#233;tage (enfin tout d&#233;pend de l'effet d&#233;sir&#233;... )
Il parait que c'est l'&#233;tage le plus mortel pour les jet&#233;s de chats. 
En dessous, la vitesse prise n'est pas trop forte, et le chat peut s'en sortir.
Au dessus, le chat se remettant sur ses pattes, il y a comme un effet parachute entre ses pattes en croix et son pelage, qui fait qu'au final &#231;a le ralenti.
Par contre au niveau du 7&#232;me &#233;tage, le chat a le temps de prendre beaucoup de vitesse, mais pas le temps de se mettre en position parachute.
Je me demande &#224; quoi ressemble le mec qui a pondu une th&#232;se l&#224; dessus !


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca boit de l'eau un PonkHead? :mouais:


Mais non c'&#233;tait pour se laver les dents... Pffff 

PIAF: Pitaing double toasted :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2007)

lumai a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du jour : jeter un chat du 7&#232;me &#233;tage (enfin tout d&#233;pend de l'effet d&#233;sir&#233;... )
> Il parait que c'est l'&#233;tage le plus mortel pour les jet&#233;s de chats.
> En dessous, la vitesse prise n'est pas trop forte, et le chat peut s'en sortir.
> Au dessus, le chat se remettant sur ses pattes, il y a comme un effet parachute entre ses pattes en croix et son pelage, qui fait qu'au final &#231;a le ralenti.
> ...



&#224; un type qui s'est prit un chat (probablement jet&#233; du 7eme etage) sur la gueule.








​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2007)

lumai revue et corrig&#233;e;4375180 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande &#224; quoi ressemble l'andouille qui a pondu une th&#232;se l&#224; dessus !



&#192; Malkovitch ?  


PS : le facteur d&#233;lestage du poids suppl&#233;mentaire pendant la chute a &#233;t&#233; oubli&#233; :mouais: Manque de rigueur scientifique.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca boit de l'eau un PonkHead? :mouais:



Non.
La pluie c'est pour diluer le reste de gerbe de la bière tiède d'hier qu'il me reste de coincée au fond de la gorge et pouvoir ensuite la cracher à la gueule du bourgeois qui passe.

Anarchy under the rain.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> La pluie c'est pour diluer le reste de gerbe de la bière tiède d'hier qu'il me reste de coincée au fond de la gorge et pouvoir ensuite la cracher à la gueule du bourgeois qui passe.
> 
> Anarchy under the rain.



Je me disais aussi.

Il est parfois étonnant de faire ce test avec la même bière mais froide de l'avant hier.
Le résultat de la dilution accroche beaucoup mieux au bourgeois qui passe.

Anarchy under another rain. prout.


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> La pluie c'est pour diluer le reste de gerbe de la bi&#232;re ti&#232;de d'hier qu'il me reste de coinc&#233;e au fond de la gorge et pouvoir ensuite la cracher &#224; la gueule du bourgeois qui passe.
> 
> Anarchy under the rain.



D&#233;conseil du jour: Bouffer des cacahu&#232;tes en lisant Ponkhead.

Double-tranchant. Etre d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; de ses amuses-gueules, et s'&#233;touffer avec.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : jeter un chat du 7ème étage (enfin tout dépend de l'effet désiré... )
> Il parait que c'est l'étage le plus mortel pour les jetés de chats.
> En dessous, la vitesse prise n'est pas trop forte, et le chat peut s'en sortir.
> Au dessus, le chat se remettant sur ses pattes, il y a comme un effet parachute entre ses pattes en croix et son pelage, qui fait qu'au final ça le ralenti.
> ...



La thèse n'est pas exactement celle ci. Compte tenu de son poids et de sa résistance aérodynamique, un chat en chute libre  va être accéléré par la gravité sur une hauteur de 7 à 9 étages (jusqu'à environ 100 Km/h, pas au delà), puis sa vitesse de chute va se stabiliser. Tant que l'accélération dure, le chat se raidit sur ses pattes, alors que lorsque sa vitesse se stabilise, il va se détendre.

Donc en gros au delà de 4/5 étages et en deçà de 7 à 9, le chat risque de graves lésions du fait qu'il atterrit "raide sur ses pattes". en dessous, il n'accélère pas suffisament pour se blesser trop gravement, et au delà, il atterrit "décontracté", ce qui lui donne de bonnes chances de s'en tirer sans trop de dommages.

Je précise que cette théorie à fait l'objet d'expérimentation qui l'ont vérifiée (au moyen de mannequins équipés d'accéléromètres), et à fait l'objet de plusieurs parutions dans des revues scientifiques (entre autres : Nature), et de vulgarisation (je dois mon savoir à un article dans Science et Vie consécutif à celui de Nature).


----------



## Nexka (22 Août 2007)

Si ils ont utilisé des manequins, comment ils savent quand le chat stresse, et quand il stresse moins?  

Je suis sure qu'ils ont balancé de vrais chats.


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Si ils ont utilisé des manequins, comment ils savent quand le chat stresse, et quand il stresse moins?
> 
> Je suis sure qu'ils ont balancé de vrais chats.


une simulation on te dis


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Mais&#8230; si on le met dans un sac ???


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Août 2007)

Exact, tout le monde dans un sac 60 litres. La litière a survécu 10:57 secondes après 1er impact avant de trépasser sous une Kangoo. J'habite au 3ème.


*Ne pas* poster dans le bar sous peine de se faire traiter d'andouille. Par d'autres andouilles certes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Si ils ont utilisé des manequins, comment ils savent quand le chat stresse, et quand il stresse moins?



Il ne s'agit pas de stress mais d'un réflexe instinctif du chat.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2007)

60 litres de liti&#232;res


----------



## mado (22 Août 2007)

Ne pas confondre.
Oui Gkat, liti&#232;re. Pas bi&#232;re   :love:


----------



## macaronique (22 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de stress mais d'un réflexe instinctif du chat.



Donc ils ont balancé au moins un chat, pour étudier ses réflexes instinctifs.  



supermoquette a dit:


> Mais si on le met dans un sac ???



Et si on le met dans une boîte avec une fiole de poison gazeux, un atome radioactif, et un détecteur de radioactivité ?

Déconseil : être un chat


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Donc ils ont balancé au moins un chat, pour étudier ses réflexes instinctifs.



Accroché après un élastique. Séances gratuites de Benjii pour minet


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La thèse n'est pas exactement celle ci. Compte tenu de son poids et de sa résistance aérodynamique, un chat en chute libre  va être accéléré par la gravité sur une hauteur de 7 à 9 étages (jusqu'à environ 100 Km/h, pas au delà), puis sa vitesse de chute va se stabiliser. Tant que l'accélération dure, le chat se raidit sur ses pattes, alors que lorsque sa vitesse se stabilise, il va se détendre.
> 
> Donc en gros au delà de 4/5 étages et en deçà de 7 à 9, le chat risque de graves lésions du fait qu'il atterrit "raide sur ses pattes". en dessous, il n'accélère pas suffisament pour se blesser trop gravement, et au delà, il atterrit "décontracté", ce qui lui donne de bonnes chances de s'en tirer sans trop de dommages.
> 
> Je précise que cette théorie à fait l'objet d'expérimentation qui l'ont vérifiée (au moyen de mannequins équipés d'accéléromètres), et à fait l'objet de plusieurs parutions dans des revues scientifiques (entre autres : Nature), et de vulgarisation (je dois mon savoir à un article dans Science et Vie consécutif à celui de Nature).



Oui oui c'est bien un sujet sérieux d'étude !  Le type que j'ai entendu en parler à la radio (pas d'article sous la main) semblait dire que la chute pouvait décélérer à partir d'une certaine vitesse et après un certain temps.
Le chat après une certaine vitesse et s'il se mettait à plat formait un effet parachute à la fois via la peau entre ses membres et son corps et aussi via son pelage qui s'organisait d'une certaine manière... D'après ce que j'ai compris ça donne un  effet semblable, mais dans une autre mesure, à se qui se passe pour les écureuils volants : 








Déconseil du soir : se reposer sur des théories fumeuses.
Rien ne vaut l'empirisme, moi j'dis !


----------



## Lastrada (22 Août 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Rien ne vaut l'empirisme, moi j'dis !



- Tu me pr&#234;tes ton chat, steupl ?   

C'est pour la science.





D&#233;conseil du jour euh: faire le pr&#233;dateur &#224; ces heures. :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Il est liiiiiiiiiibre, max.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il est liiiiiiiiiibre, max.



Les ravages de la chanson.

déconseil: écouter des trucs douteux.


----------



## jugnin (23 Août 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Déconseil du jour euh: faire le prédateur à ces heures. :mouais:



A seize heures, on est bien obligé, c'est l'heure du goûter.


----------



## fredintosh (23 Août 2007)

Je vois que &#231;a _vole_ haut, ici.


----------



## Lila (23 Août 2007)

...... :mouais: *déconseil patriotique du jour*

.....dire que l'avenir de la nation repose sur les épaules d'une bandes de tarés(es) qui balancent des chats et des litières par les fenêtres (ainis que l'argent du contribuable...même Suisse) et qui développent des thèses sadiques sur la vitesse de propagation des débris organiques sur la chaussée.....

......AU BOULOT BANDES DE FAINÉANTS !!!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (23 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...... :mouais: *déconseil patriotique du jour*



Déconseil amical : être le roquefort qui dit au camembert qu'il pue...


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déconseil amical : être le roquefort qui dit au camembert qu'il pue...


Ah ?!...
Vous allez parler odeur, aujourd'hui ?!....


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!...
> Vous allez parler odeur, aujourd'hui ?!....


prout

D&#233;conseil: manger du roquefort, camembert et choux rouges.


----------



## Lila (23 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4375787 a dit:
			
		

> prout &#169;



.....tu as oubli&#233; le copy right malheureuse !!!!  

...ne sais-tu donc pas que la flatulence mondaine est l'art subtil dont je me repais....


....non Pascal 77...celle-l&#224; tu aurais pas pu la faire ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2007)

Ça *sent* la polémique ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2007)




----------



## Amok (23 Août 2007)

Pour répondre à l'image ci-dessus, notez que l'on peut aussi fermer les portes du lieu...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Depuis le temps qu'j'le dis&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2007)

Dictature !!  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

Maisons de retraite ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour : oublier de couper l'accès au net aux gamins mal élevés


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas savoir se servir de la fonction contr&#244;le parental d'OSX.



PS : Si tu veux gkat, je peux t'aider &#224; le mettre en place, et avec Leopard, &#231;a sera encore plus dr&#244;le


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

Conseil du jour : essayer d'aller modifier les mots de passe du G5 plut&#244;t que de se laisser couper l'acc&#232;s au net


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2007)

Déconseil aux société de transports en communs : Faire des bus à planchers bas qui permettent trop de faire confondre par la suite le dit bus à une betaillère-corbillard-asile-ambulance-nurserie-garage-dépotoir


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4376140 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil du jour : ne pas savoir se servir de la fonction contrôle parental d'OSX.
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Si tu veux gkat, je peux t'aider à le mettre en place, et avec Leopard, ça sera encore plus drôle



Le pbm est que fiston a SON ordi... il n'a plus de compte sur mon G5 et je n'ai pas le pass du sien :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le pbm est que fiston a SON ordi... il n'a plus de compte sur mon G5 et je n'ai pas le pass du sien :rose:



Ferme lui la connexion par le routeur :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; regard&#233; un peu comment &#231;a marche, puis si il coupe le routeur il risque de perdre un cable internet...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; regard&#233; un peu comment &#231;a marche, puis si il coupe le routeur il risque de perdre un cable internet...



D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, s'il ne fait rien il va p&#234;ter un c&#226;ble  coucou: Pascal77)

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas avoir pr&#233;vu la prise usb, au moment de la conception du Dark-Tintin, pour pouvoir d&#233;brancher &#224; chaud.


----------



## mado (23 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai déjà regardé un peu comment ça marche, puis si il coupe le routeur il risque de perdre un cable internet...


 

Hmmmm, un p'tit remake de la guerre des roses ?  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : ne pas avoir prévu la prise usb, au moment de la conception du Dark-Tintin, pour pouvoir débrancher à chaud.




C'est bizarre, d'habitude les déconseils dans ce fil sont donné suite à une expérience...

J'espère que c'est pas le cas là 




			
				Mado a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm, un p'tit remake de la guerre des roses ?



Seulement si mon père y est allergique


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2007)

Déconseil : laisser l'Amok pondre partout des mômes infects


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'espère que c'est pas le cas là



On va dire que tu as un don pour stimuler la recherche de solutions anticipatives


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On va dire que tu as un don pour *stimuler* la recherche de solutions anticipatives



Pour certaines personnes, le T est de trop


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Août 2007)

Faire des enfants, ça a l'air chiiiiant un gosse.


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2007)

La pomme ne tombe jamais bien loin de l'arbre... 

Déconseil: Ne pas faire d'enfants


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Déconseil : ne pas activer root sur la machine des mômes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

Nan, il est activ&#233;, mais c'est moi qui ai les infos pour aller dedans, m&#234;me si je m'en sert pas 
(enfin je m'en souviens, fa&#231;on de parler )
Edit: apr&#232;s test, je ne me souviens plus que des 2 premi&#232;res lettre du pass du root (j'ai bien du l'noter quelqu'part c'te connerie...)


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Déconseil: faire des gosses pour les espionner


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2007)

_d&#233;conseil : faire des m&#244;mes ressemblant &#224; Dark-Tintin&#8230; parce que d&#233;j&#224; rien que sa coiffure ! :affraid: :affraid:
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Qu'est ce que tu as contre le concept de la touffe?  

deconseil: avoir des zeveux. :casse:


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

c'est bien vrai ça les mômes cette manie qu'ils ont de te tirer les cheveux.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2007)

Ou de les couper en 4 aussi


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ou de les couper en 4 aussi



ah moi ils peuvent plus


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2007)

Moi non plus, mais ils essaient qd m&#234;me


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : avoir peur de la lettre marqu&#233; "tr&#233;sor public" :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> déconseil du jour : avoir peur de la lettre marqué "trésor public" :rateau:



Déconseil : l'ouvrir


----------



## Nexka (23 Août 2007)

Mais non, mais non 
Des fois ils envoient des sous les impots :love: (si si si  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Des fois ils envoient des sous les impots :love: (si si si  )



Ouai, seulement quand t'en a envoyé trop


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais non, mais non
> Des fois ils envoient des sous les impots :love: (si si si  )



ils envoient aussi les contrôleurs des fois, c'est juste pour te prévenir poliment


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, seulement quand t'en a envoyé trop



_déconseil du jour : ne pas avoir fourni son RIB aux impots et attendre le chèque qu'ils m'envoient 


(et non, ya pas que quand t'en as trop filé, ya aussi des mesures pour la mobilité géographique )
_


----------



## Nexka (23 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4376803 a dit:
			
		

> _(et non, ya pas que quand t'en as trop filé, ya aussi des mesures pour la mobilité géographique )_


 
Puis ya la prime pour l'emploi aussi... 

Deconseil du jour, croire que les impots sont FORCEMENT tes ennemis


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

Ouai enfin faut pas croire que ils pensent &#224; autre chose que leur int&#233;r&#234;t...


----------



## macaronique (24 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La pomme ne tombe jamais bien loin de l'arbre...


:affraid: déconseil : laisser tomber sa Pomme d'un arbre.


----------



## meskh (24 Août 2007)

déconseil : vomir sur un flic , vomir sur sa pomme :afraid:, au volant 

  j'adore.....


----------



## Lastrada (24 Août 2007)

Ouais, y'a pas photo : une soir&#233;e sans vomir, c'est une soir&#233;e rat&#233;e.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai enfin faut pas croire que ils pensent à autre chose que leur intérêt...



Déconseil : oublier que l'intérêt des impôts c'est son intérêt


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil: croiser ses coll&#232;gues de boulot, hors du boulot.


----------



## mado (24 Août 2007)

Et encore.. Y'a des plages "non-textile" au bord du lac ?


----------



## dool (24 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et encore.. Y'a des plages "non-textile" au bord du lac ?



de notre côté oui !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et encore.. Y'a des plages "non-textile" au bord du lac ?



de moins en moins.


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2007)

Déconseil : croiser une grosse blonde avec des lunettes de mouche Dior en police dorée 80 au téléphone et au volant d'un 4X4 noir tirant un jetski rouge flash, et croire encore en l'humanité


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Déconseil : croiser une grosse blonde avec des lunettes de mouche Dior en police dorée 80 au téléphone et au volant d'un 4X4 noir tirant un jetski rouge flash, et croire encore en l'humanité


L'Humanité, non, mais le Figaro, tu peux.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2007)

Ca marche aussi avec Newlook


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4377543 a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche aussi avec Newlook



euh j'ai pas vu parce qu'il y avait la portière, mais je pense qu'elle avait ses frusques ... 
genre une grosse ceinture avec la mention Dolce & Gabanna en font 80, mais cette fois-ci argenté, parce que doré, ça fait mauvais genre ... :rose:

pitain .....


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Août 2007)

silvio a dit:


> euh j'ai pas vu parce qu'il y avait la porti&#232;re, mais je pense qu'elle avait ses frusques ...
> genre une grosse ceinture avec la mention Dolce & Gabanna en font 80, mais cette fois-ci argent&#233;, parce que dor&#233;, &#231;a fait mauvais genre ... :rose:
> 
> pitain .....



Et encore, non seulement ce ne sont pas des lumi&#232;res, mais elles osent parfois se charger autant de quincaille' que les lustres de l'op&#233;ra Garnier  :mouais::sick: 

Quand elle d&#233;cident pas de se refaire un Chagall sur le visage avec toute la palette de maquillage


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

Devoir demander une avance sur son salaire du mois pass&#233;&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2007)

silvio a dit:


> euh j'ai pas vu parce qu'il y avait la porti&#232;re, mais je pense qu'elle avait ses frusques ...
> genre une grosse ceinture avec la mention Dolce & Gabanna en font 80, mais cette fois-ci argent&#233;, parce que dor&#233;, &#231;a fait mauvais genre ... :rose:
> 
> pitain .....



Pitains, c'est celles en dor&#233;... saaalopes c'est celles en argent&#233; :rose:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2007)

_croire qu'une mutuelle est l&#224; pour rembourser des soins alors qu'en fait, c'est juste l&#224; pour te prendre de la thune&#8230; et en plus, c'est une mutuelle obligatoire&#8230;
_


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4378192 a dit:
			
		

> _croire qu'une mutuelle est l&#224; pour rembourser des soins alors qu'en fait, c'est juste l&#224; pour te prendre de la thune&#8230; et en plus, c'est une mutuelle obligatoire&#8230;
> _


Rime avec.... suppositoire ?!.....


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2007)

_plutot avec enculatoire __ __mais c'est &#224; toi de voir&#8230; :mouais:
_


----------



## meskh (24 Août 2007)

le trou est le même, mais pas l'effet 

attention.......


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4378212 a dit:
			
		

> _plutot avec enculatoire __ __mais c'est à toi de voir :mouais:
> _



les coloscopies ne sont pas prises en charge


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

Se faire trop apprécier des moustiques. 
42 piqûres en quelques heures en forêt. 
Et j'en découvre 1 ou 2 toutes les 30 minutes depuis 4h44 ce matin. 
11 piqûres sur 10 cm de peau, 8 sur les petons.
Bientôt fini le tube de gel pour soulager les démangeaisons. 
Il est dimanche. 
Ça rime avec Urgences. 

:hosto:


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Se faire trop apprécier des moustiques.
> 42 piqûres en quelques heures en forêt.
> Et j'en découvre 1 ou 2 toutes les 30 minutes depuis 4h44 ce matin.
> 11 piqûres sur 10 cm de peau, 8 sur les petons.
> ...



faut dire que se balader à 4h44 dans les bois, t'as du bol de tomber que sur des moustiques


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> faut dire que se balader à 4h44 dans les bois, t'as du bol de tomber que sur des moustiques



Tu n'as pas encore compris que les piqûres de moustiques, ce sont des bombes à retardement ? Quand tu commences à les sentir, le moustique est barré depuis quelques heures déjà


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

ouai ouai 42 piqures en quelques heures? t'as déjà vu ça où?

Déconseil: se balader en forêt toute nue


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

J'étais pas toute nue, je faisais griller des steaks hachés dans une forêt, au dessus de Puidoux. Je me suis trouvée ainsi de 11h du matin à 21h en forêt. Et oui, au cas où, les piqûres se font sentir quelques heures plus tard. Non mais. Et dire que tu es pas le seul à me demander ce que je foutais en foret à cette heure-ci, je commence à me demander qui sont vraiment les gens derrière leurs avatars... :mouais: Des gens a-culturés, ou qui ne pensent pas aux steak hachés ou qui y pensent vraiment trop. 

J'en suis à 52


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Se faire trop apprécier des moustiques.
> 42 piqûres en quelques heures en forêt.
> Et j'en découvre 1 ou 2 toutes les 30 minutes depuis 4h44 ce matin.
> 11 piqûres sur 10 cm de peau, 8 sur les *T*étons.
> ...



Non, rien...


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non, rien...



appliquer du concombre sur les piqûres??? :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2007)

Aur&#233 a dit:


> Se faire trop appr&#233;cier des moustiques.
> 42 piq&#251;res en quelques heures en for&#234;t.
> Et j'en d&#233;couvre 1 ou 2 toutes les 30 minutes depuis 4h44 ce matin.
> 11 piq&#251;res sur 10 cm de peau, 8 sur les T&#233;tons.
> ...


-anche et -ences &#231;a rime pas


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> -anche et -ences &#231;a rime pas



Chauf chi tu as la bouche pleine de chteaks hach&#233;s.


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non, rien...


J'en &#233;tais sure, j'attendais celui qui oserait faire le gag.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour : partir en forêt avec son steack sans ceci


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'en étais sure, j'attendais celui qui oserait faire le gag.



allumeuse


----------



## JPTK (26 Août 2007)

Le d&#233;conseil du jour : la cr&#232;me en g&#233;n&#233;ral, et la cr&#232;me anti d&#233;mangeaison tout de suite.

Rien de tel pour les piq&#251;res d'insecte qu'une clope allum&#233;e, qu'on approche pr&#232;s du bouton, assez pr&#234;t pour que &#231;a soit chaud, pas assez pour que &#231;a br&#251;le, faut juste chauffer pendant 30 sec environ, &#231;a d&#233;truit la majeur partie du principe actif et du coup &#231;a ne gratte quasi plus, c'est radical, idem pour les gu&#234;pes et tout &#231;a. 

Apr&#232;s avec autant de piq&#251;res, pas &#233;vident...

Pourquoi une clope ? Parce que le bout monte &#224; 800&#176;C, que c'est maniable et qu'on risque pas de se br&#251;ler contrairement au briquet avec sa flamme qui vacille et vous br&#251;le la peau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le déconseil du jour : la crème en général, et la crème anti démangeaison tout de suite.
> 
> Rien de tel pour les piqûres d'insecte qu'une clope allumée, qu'on approche près du bouton, assez prêt pour que ça soit chaud, pas assez pour que ça brûle, faut juste chauffer pendant 30 sec environ, ça détruit la majeur partie du principe actif et du coup ça ne gratte quasi plus, c'est radical, idem pour les guêpes et tout ça.
> 
> ...



Moralité : se faire piquer par des insectes tue ... par cancer du fumeur


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le d&#233;conseil du jour : la cr&#232;me en g&#233;n&#233;ral, et la cr&#232;me anti d&#233;mangeaison tout de suite.
> 
> Rien de tel pour les piq&#251;res d'insecte qu'une clope allum&#233;e, qu'on approche pr&#232;s du bouton, assez pr&#234;t pour que &#231;a soit chaud, pas assez pour que &#231;a br&#251;le, faut juste chauffer pendant 30 sec environ, &#231;a d&#233;truit la majeur partie du principe actif et du coup &#231;a ne gratte quasi plus, c'est radical, idem pour les gu&#234;pes et tout &#231;a.
> 
> ...





D'o&#249; le d&#233;conseil du jour: Aller en foret sans un pote fumeur.


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> D'où le déconseil du jour: Aller en foret sans un pote fumeur.



_en même temps, il me semble qu'il est interdit de fumer dans une bonne part des forêts françaises pour une Basque dont les Landes sont proches, ça me surprend ! _


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4380343 a dit:
			
		

> _en même temps, il me semble qu'il est interdit de fumer dans une bonne part des forêts françaises pour une Basque dont les Landes sont proches, ça me surprend ! _



Serais tu en train de dire que j'ai quoi que ce soit avoir avec les Landais?? :mouais:  Spéce de Normand! 




Je croyais qu'en France c'était dans les bars où on ne pouvait pas fumer, pas dans les forets!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Spéce de Normand!



*AH NAN ! CA CA DEVRAIT ETRE CENSURÉ UNE TELLE INSULTE  !!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> D'où le déconseil du jour: Aller en foret sans un pote fumeur.



Sauf que 10 ou 15% des cancers du fumeur concernent des fumeurs passifs 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4380343 a dit:
			
		

> _en même temps, il me semble qu'il est interdit de fumer dans une bonne part des forêts françaises pour une Basque dont les Landes sont proches, ça me surprend ! _



Dans celle du sud, pas en Picardie


----------



## vousti (26 Août 2007)

c est pour cela qu on a jamais vu un feu de bar contrairement aux forets


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

vousti a dit:


> c est pour cela qu on a jamais vu un feu de bar contrairement aux forets



Alors là, t'as du mal regarder, il y a plein de feus de bar en France (quand le patron veut pas payer la "protection")


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Serais tu en train de dire que j'ai quoi que ce soit avoir avec les Landais?? :mouais:  Sp&#233;ce de Normand!



_c'est pt&#234;t &#231;a la diff&#233;rence entre &#234;tre attach&#233; &#224; sa terre et &#234;tre attach&#233; &#224; ses tares&#8230;*__Normand** n'est pas une insulte, ma grand-m&#232;re l'&#233;tait &#224; moiti&#233;&#8230; __le vrai Pays de Caux commence en Picardie bien avant la Vall&#233;e de la Bresle qui forme une vraie fronti&#232;re par son d&#233;nivell&#233;&#8230; Chez nous, on aime bien les normands, ils usent m&#234;me des mots picards, c'est d'ailleurs la seule chose qu'on comprend dans leurs patois !! 

en Picardie aussi, il est interdit de fumer : dans les for&#234;ts domaniales de Cr&#233;cy-en-Ponthieu (lieu c&#233;l&#232;bre d'une magistrale d&#233;culott&#233;e par l'Anglais) et de Saint-Gobain ! 


*Coucou P77 ! 
**je parle des normands du haut genre Seine-Maritime&#8230;_


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Sp&#233;ce de Normand!
> [/COLOR]



mademoiselle je ne vous permet pas 

puisque que tu es au Qu&#233;bec prend le premier bateau, va y avoir de l'action dans la rade de Cherbourg :rateau: on ce refaire une c&#233;lebre bataille de guerre de S&#233;cession :rateau:


----------



## rezba (26 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que 10 ou 15% des cancers du fumeur concernent des fumeurs passifs



Encore faudrait-il que ce que l'on nomme "cancers du fumeur" par un raccourci tout journalistique n'aient comme seule et unique cause le tabac, ce qui est loin d'être le cas.
En outre, le seul "cancer du fumeur" qui semble pouvoir être provoqué par le tabagisme passif est le cancer des poumons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il que ce que l'on nomme "cancers du fumeur" par un raccourci tout journalistique n'aient comme seule et unique cause le tabac, ce qui est loin d'être le cas.
> En outre, le seul "cancer du fumeur" qui semble pouvoir être provoqué par le tabagisme passif est le cancer des poumons.



Euuh ... Mon très cher rezbounnet chéri chéri ... On n'est pas dans le topic "C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer", là ... Ma remarque était entachée de toute l'imprécision qu'une boutade autorise


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

et pendant ce temps, Aurélie se gratte seule 

Et pourtant c'est pas faute pour elle d'avoir demandé de l'aide par divers moyens. Bon moi, je pouvais  pas là mais... disserter de la Normandie, de la Picardie et du cancer du poumon alors que la petite agonise... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh ... Mon très cher rezbounnet chéri chéri ... On n'est pas dans le topic "C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer", là ... Ma remarque était entachée de toute l'imprécision qu'une boutade autorise



Oui, mais il aime bien mettre le doigt sur les petits détails


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Août 2007)

poster sur ce forum des photos de 2456*1450 pixels...soit 1,5 mo environ....


:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, mais il aime bien mettre le doigt sur les petits d&#233;tails



Pr&#233;tendrais-tu qu'il coupe ce qui lui fait d&#233;faut en quatre ?


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> poster sur ce forum des photos de 2456*1450 pixels...soit 1,5 mo environ....
> 
> 
> :rose:



et ne pas être banni


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2007)

Passer trop près d'un groupe de pinces à linge, les bousculer... elles attaquent souvent ensuite :hein:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mademoiselle je ne vous permet pas
> 
> puisque que tu es au Québec prend le premier bateau, va y avoir de l'action dans la rade de Cherbourg :rateau: on ce refaire une célebre bataille de guerre de Sécession :rateau:



Mackie, on te l'as déjà tous dis : c'est pas comme ça qu'on se fait une meuf :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le d&#233;conseil du jour : la cr&#232;me en g&#233;n&#233;ral, et la cr&#232;me anti d&#233;mangeaison tout de suite.
> 
> Rien de tel pour les piq&#251;res d'insecte qu'une clope allum&#233;e, qu'on approche pr&#232;s du bouton, assez pr&#234;t pour que &#231;a soit chaud, pas assez pour que &#231;a br&#251;le, faut juste chauffer pendant 30 sec environ, &#231;a d&#233;truit la majeur partie du principe actif et du coup &#231;a ne gratte quasi plus, c'est radical, idem pour les gu&#234;pes et tout &#231;a.
> 
> ...


 ça marche d'enfeeeer!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4380473 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, on te l'as d&#233;j&#224; tous dis : c'est pas comme &#231;a qu'on se fait une meuf :mouais:



T'habite &#224; cherbourg toi ? :mouais:

Ca expliquerais tes tares...


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ça marche d'enfeeeer!



je fume deux paquets par jour si ça t'intéresse...

si on peut joindre l'utile à l'agréable


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> et pendant ce temps, Aurélie se gratte seule
> 
> Et pourtant c'est pas faute pour elle d'avoir demandé de l'aide par divers moyens. Bon moi, je pouvais  pas là mais... disserter de la Normandie, de la Picardie et du cancer du poumon alors que la petite agonise... :rateau:


??? 

Tu sais, j'arrive encore &#224; me gratter seule. Pour &#231;a, au moins, pas besoin d'&#234;tre 2. Par contre, il me reste des steaks hach&#233;s, alors si qqn a faim.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mackie, on te l'as déjà tous dis : c'est pas comme ça qu'on se fait une meuf :mouais:



fallait pas dire du mal des normands


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'habite à cherbourg toi ? :mouais:
> 
> Ca expliquerais tes tares...



   Heureux les innocents mais ils ne vont pas le rester très longtemps


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je fume deux paquets par jour si ça t'intéresse...
> 
> si on peut joindre l'utile à l'agréable



???

J'ai bien peur qu'avec tes remarques à la noix de coco, tu ne fasses fermer ce fil.  

Non, je n'agonise pas, non, je ne suis pas petite, 1m72, non je ne suis pas pauvre. Et je n'ai besoin de personne car je roule en harley. Na.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'habite à cherbourg toi ? :mouais:
> 
> Ca expliquerais tes tares...



non mais j'y ai de la famille, et depuis quand les yeux bleu c'est une tare ?  

déconseil du soir : sale gosse


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ???
> 
> Tu sais, j'arrive encore à me gratter seule.



52 piqûres pour 10 doigts de ... fée:rateau: 
La question n'était pas de savoir si t'allais t'en sortir, mais de constater l'indifférence finissant en guerre de cloché puis en sécession en rade de Cherbourg 



Aurélie85 a dit:


> ???
> 
> Par contre, il me reste des steaks hachés, alors si qqn a faim.



euh non là suis calé, j'ai la côte qui me porte sur l'estomac


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ???
> 
> J'ai bien peur qu'avec tes remarques à la noix de coco, tu ne fasses fermer ce fil.
> 
> Non, je n'agonise pas, non, je ne suis pas petite, 1m72, non je ne suis pas pauvre. Et je n'ai besoin de personne car je roule en harley. Na.




C'est "je n'ai besoin de personne car je roule en Harley Davidson" dans la chanson nan ? Pour faire des rimes


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'habite à cherbourg toi ? :mouais:
> 
> Ca expliquerais tes tares...



c'est à mackie que tu parles toi j'espere


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Par contre, il me reste des steaks hachés, alors si qqn a faim.



Bleu pour moi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est à mackie que tu parles toi j'espere





Oui, mais je parles de cherbourg en connaissance de cause


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est "je n'ai besoin de personne car je roule en Harley Davidson" dans la chanson nan ? Pour faire des rimes


Heu... hum.. comment dire... non rien...


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est à mackie que tu parles toi j'espere





> Lieu: Royaume des elfes gris



ça prête a confusion


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bleu pour moi


:affraid: :affraid: 

Heu... comment dire... non rien...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça prête a confusion



Gollum, t'es gentil, retourne jouer à la poupée avec tes Harengs empaillés


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Gollum, t'es gentil, retourne jouer à la poupée avec tes Harengs empaillés



nb : pensez a torpiller lyon


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_d&#233;conseil du jour : essayer de comprendre ce que mackie &#233;crit sur ce forum&#8230; &#231;a donne mal &#224; la t&#234;te&#8230; 

mackie : une ville, &#231;a se torpille pas, &#231;a se bombarde&#8230; 

ps : c'est pas non plus comme &#231;a qu'on se fait un mec&#8230;    :rateau:
_


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2007)

Filer des tomates farcies &#224; une fille qui pr&#233;f&#232;re les steacks h&#226;ch&#233;s.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4380515 a dit:
			
		

> _déconseil du jour : essayer de comprendre ce que mackie écrit sur ce forum ça donne mal à la tête
> 
> mackie : une ville, ça se torpille pas, ça se bombarde
> 
> ...



a cherboug on a pas d'aviation (ou alors faut monter sur les falaises) ont a que des sous marins :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

Tu parles, le seul sous-marin qu'il y a &#224; cherbourg il est empaill&#233; &#224; la cit&#233; de la merde


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du soir : sale gosse (bis) :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> nb : pensez a torpiller lyon



_"Mon pr&#233;cccciiieuuux... mon pr&#233;&#233;&#233;ccciiieeeuuuux"_ dit-il au Tampon Vania encore sous cellophane, mont&#233; en pendentif autour de son cou...
_*[Amok :* "Le loup au pays des concombres farcis" Livre VII
Chapitre : Le Macinside algue mutante &#224; d&#233;placement gazeux]_​


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_


supermoquette a dit:



			Filer des tomates farcies à une fille qui préfère les steacks hâchés.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


filer des nectarines à une fille préférant les figues, c'est pas mieux. 



macinside a dit:



			a cherboug on a pas d'aviation (ou alors faut monter sur les falaises) ont a que des sous marins :rateau:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


t'habites pas Cherbourg mais PontoCombo 



Dark-Tintin a dit:



			Tu parles, le seul sous-marin qu'il y a à cherbourg il est empaillé à la cité de la merde 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


la preuve mackie, la preuve 

_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mackie, on te l'as déjà tous dis : c'est pas comme ça qu'on se fait une meuf :mouais:


Tu parles d'expérience ?


----------



## katelijn (26 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Passer trop près d'un groupe de pinces à linge, les bousculer... elles attaquent souvent ensuite :hein:



Tu peux expliquer? C'est quoi comme femelle?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un des plus cons


Déconseil : éviter de flatter les hommes quand on n'est pas encore en âge de parler aux femmes.


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Déconseil : éviter de flatter les hommes quand on n'est pas encore en âge de parler aux femmes.



il y viendra forcément alors qu'il commence par là


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> D&#233;conseil : &#233;viter de flatter les hommes quand on n'est pas encore en &#226;ge de parler aux femmes.



D&#233;conseil du jour :&#234;tre sympa avec les vieux qui sont plus en &#226;ge de parler aux femmes


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Déconseil : éviter de flatter les hommes quand on n'est pas encore en âge de parler aux femmes.



on croirai entendre la Pythie


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :être sympa avec les vieux qui sont plus en âge de parler aux femmes



c'est vrai, plus tu vieillis moins tu parles


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :être sympa avec les vieux qui sont plus en âge de parler aux femmes


Je n'ai jamais parlé aux femmes. J'aime qu'on ait de la conversation.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais parlé aux femmes. J'aime qu'on ait de la conversation.



C'est pas forcément la faute aux femmes ça...


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais parlé aux femmes. J'aime qu'on ait de la conversation.



_elle sera ravie de l'apprendre, elle a pourtant beaucoup aimé votre discussion _


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas forcément la faute aux femmes ça...



_par contre, tu as tort, tu verras : c'est toujours de la faute aux femmes _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4380570 a dit:
			
		

> _elle sera ravie de l'apprendre, elle a pourtant beaucoup aimé votre discussion _


Si on ne peut plus être méchant gratuitement


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_non maintenant, faut me payer, j'ai besoin de liquidit&#233;s&#8230; 
_


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4380397 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est ptêt ça la différence entre être attaché à sa terre et être attaché à ses tares*__Normand** n'est pas une insulte, ma grand-mère l'était à moitié __le vrai Pays de Caux commence en Picardie bien avant la Vallée de la Bresle qui forme une vraie frontière par son dénivellé Chez nous, on aime bien les normands, ils usent même des mots picards, c'est d'ailleurs la seule chose qu'on comprend dans leurs patois !!
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Ouais, ouais... 
Pis après faut différencier les gars du Hav', de ceux d'a Rouen, ceusses qu'habitent des cités magnifiques genre Bolbec, Yvetot ou encore mieux Tôtes....   :rateau: 


 

Déconseil du jour : oublier sa cafetière sur le feu...
Tout est cramé, ça pue et je ne peux (pour l'instant) plus me faire de kaoua... :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2007)

Déconseil d'un dimanche soir aoûtien....

Se retrouver avec une bombe dans les mains et ne pas retrouver la personne qui l'a déclenchée...


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour: Essayer de comprendre les Français et leurs territoires 


J'ai un pps qui résume un peu tout ça  Attention un peu lourd, 1.3Mo 


Surement vu et revu :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2007)

Faire trois fois son code de carte bleue, bloquer la carte, et se rendre compte que c'est la carte d'un autre convive.

Pourquoi elles ont toutes la m&#234;me couleur aussi ces ******** de cartes ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Août 2007)

Déconseil du soir : :love:
Quand vous entendez l'alarme incendie, déconseil, évacuer l'immeuble (enfin si hein, en général il faut le faire hein!!!!) :rateau: :rateau: 

Du coup j'ai plein de superbes pompiers qui ont débarqués chez moi pour me faire la morale :love: Mais gentillement la morale :rose: :love:

_Mais je suis Française je comprend rien à vos histoires de Canadiens :rose:  _


Je précise quand même, c'est l'alarme du couloir de mon immeuble où je vis qui a sonné, c'est marqué nulle part qu'on doit évacuer, et il n'y avait pas de fumée... Bref oui je sais qu'on doit évacuer quand il y a une alarme...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (27 Août 2007)

Rêver d'une forumeuse et se réveiller tout chose... :rose::love::rose:


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

Y'en a plein ton profil d'ailleurs, ca colle de partout


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2007)

:d :d :d


----------



## silvio (27 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :d :d :d



un pb avec ton clavier ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2007)

il est mari&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2007)

test 

Et l&#224; &#231;a marche..
D&#233;conseil du jour: essayer de savoir pourquoi le  ne marche pas &#224; tous les coups...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déconseil du jour :être sympa avec les vieux qui sont plus en âge de parler aux femmes



*Déconseil à un filleul* : j'espère sincérement pour toi qu'il n'y a aucune allusion à ton parrain ..... ça serait pas le moment de l'escagasser !!!!   



....moi je dis ça....c'est pour ton bien ..hein !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> test
> 
> Et là ça marche..
> Déconseil du jour: essayer de savoir pourquoi le  ne marche pas à tous les coups...



Déconseil du jour (bis) : ne pas savoir que  ne fonctionne qu'avec un "D", et pas avec un "d"


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil: c'est :d mais


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour aux nioubes et assimilés nioubes:
Ouvrir un fil sur l'impacte d'internet sur l'avenir, sur Lastcombat et les minis jeux


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4381030 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil du jour aux nioubes et assimil&#233;s nioubes:
> Ouvrir un fil sur l'impacte d'internet sur l'avenir, sur Lastcombat et les minis jeux





.....bah ! ..c'est pas plus pire que :d....

...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....moi je dis ça....c'est pour ton bien ..hein !


Pfffff Du vent !


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un a p&#233;t&#233; ?


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pfffff Du vent !





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4381052 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a pété ?



..... vu les températures annoncées ici, on a toujours besoin d'une petite brise....
....même sonore et viciée....


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil: imaginer que les brises du Troll sont l&#233;g&#232;res et parfum&#233;es &#224; la rose (ou au lilas... comme dirait Guy B&#233;art):rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> D&#233;cosneil: imaginer que les brises du Troll sont l&#233;g&#232;res et parfum&#233;es &#224; la rose (ou au lilas... comme dirait Guy B&#233;art):rateau:


Sauf si il prend les bonnes pillules...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Sauf si il prend les bonnes pillules...




....c'est ton mari ?


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....c'est ton mari ?


Oui mais faut pas le dire!!!  
On est mignon tous les deux hein?


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Oui mais faut pas le dire!!!
> On est mignon tous les deux hein?



la famille Ochmonek : 

Lamégère : Trevor
DocEvil : Raquel
DarkTintin : le fils

Lila c'est Alf


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du midi : avoir la touche 2 du clavier qui d&#233;lire quand vous voulez imprimer, c'est parti pour 222 impressions !!!!!!! (a raison de 20 pages/minutes :rateau: )

edit : selon le site de canon elle fait 33 pages/minutes :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> la famille Ochmonek :
> 
> Lamégère : Trevor
> DocEvil : Raquel
> ...




Je ne te permets pas


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas savoir &#233;teindre son imprimante&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> la famille Ochmonek :
> 
> Lamégère : Trevor
> DocEvil : Raquel
> ...





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je ne te permets pas



Il a raison, quoi, c'est assez vexant pour Alf


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Nan, ce qui me g&#234;nais, c'est qu'on m'apparente &#224; des si vils personnages


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil : Ne pas savoir a quelle sauce on va &#234;tre mang&#233;.

C'est pas tr&#232;s agr&#233;able.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Déconseil : Etre mangé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> la famille Ochmonek :
> 
> Lamégère : Trevor
> DocEvil : Raquel
> ...


Je t'abandonne le rôle du chat. C'est un moyen comme un autre de te faire bouffer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4381220 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil : Ne pas savoir a quelle sauce on va être mangé.


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déconseil : Etre mangé



_déconseil du jour : être jeune _


----------



## Craquounette (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déconseil : Etre mangé



Déconseil : ne pas savoir par QUI on va être mangé...  

Ce n'est pas forcément désagréable


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déconseil : ne pas savoir par QUI on va être mangé...
> 
> Ce n'est pas forcément désagréable



_d'ailleurs, à ce propos   _


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4381231 a dit:
			
		

> _d'ailleurs, &#224; ce propos&#8230;   _


Froggie !...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4381227 a dit:
			
		

> _déconseil du jour : être jeune _



Bah dis-moi tu te radoucirais pas avec l'âge ? A ce rythme là tu va vite ressembler à Amok


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2007)

/conseil du jour : vivement la rentrée scolaire


----------



## Craquounette (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4381231 a dit:
			
		

> _d'ailleurs, &#224; ce propos&#8230;   _





tirhum a dit:


> Froggie !...



*[HS]* les propositions de menu(s) sont &#224; faire en priv&#233; *[/HS]*


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bah dis-moi tu te radoucirais pas avec l'âge ? A ce rythme là tu va vite ressembler à Amok



   

Pticon !


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

Mon MP arrive d'ici peu Craquou


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4381240 a dit:
			
		

> Mon MP arrive d'ici peu Craquou



_hé ho ! __ __j'étais preum's !!  _


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> *[HS]* les propositions de menu(s) sont à faire en privé *[/HS]*


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2007)

Non. Rien.


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)




----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> *[HS]* les propositions de menu(s) sont &#224; faire en priv&#233; *[/HS]*





tirhum a dit:


>



J'ai tout un livre de recettes illustr&#233;es...

_n'est-ce pas tirhum ? _


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Août 2007)

super bien foutu ce amok


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> super bien foutu ce amok



...ah ah ah !!!!!

c'qui faut pas lire non plus des fois j'te jure !!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Si elle aime les chaises roulantes...


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai tout un livre de recettes illustrées...
> 
> _n'est-ce pas tirhum ? _


Avec des dessins plus... "sages" !....   


@ la grenouille : j'y penserais pour la prochaine...  


Déconseil : entamer des travaux dans un appart... :mouais:


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec des dessins plus... "sages" !....



Tout de suite... on ne parlait pas de cuisine ?

ah zut...


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si elle aime les chaises roulantes...



_c'est pour ça qu'on voit plus Aricosec ? c'est parce qu'Amok lui a piqué son fauteuil ? 

en passant :  pour rico_


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4381256 a dit:
			
		

> super bien foutu ce amok





Lila a dit:


> ...ah ah ah !!!!!
> 
> c'qui faut pas lire non plus des fois j'te jure !!!!!





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si elle aime les chaises roulantes...


Rhhaaaa !...
Arr&#234;tez ! Vous allez l'attirer; il va encore nous raconter des carabistouilles sur 3 pages avec des posts de 30 lignes !.... :afraid:


 :love: 


starmac a dit:


> Tout de suite... on ne parlait pas de cuisine ?
> 
> ah zut...


J'm'aurais tromp&#233; k&#232;k'part ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2007)

Ouai, puis aricosec avait plus son d&#233;ambulateur non plus, il se l'est fait piqu&#233; par un retrait&#233; des trooper...


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_yen a qui aiment bien lire autre chose que des BD hein&#8230; 


conseil du jour : de nouveau des posts avec DocEvil, rezba et Amok&#8230; 
 _


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ah ah ah !!!!!
> 
> c'qui faut pas lire non plus des fois j'te jure !!!!!



Tu vois Amok, ange : La femme dont tu rêves. Mais Lila, ton démon : La femme que t'as eus


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4381281 a dit:
			
		

> _yen a qui aiment bien lire autre chose que des BD hein&#8230;
> 
> 
> (...)
> _


*Ah mais !...*
Je ne... "donne" pas que dans les p'tits Mickeys&#169; !.....


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, puis aricosec avait plus son déambulateur non plus, il se l'est fait piqué par un retraité des trooper...



Quand on sait pas, on se tait  

D'abord, c'est pas aricosec à qui j'ai piqué un déambulateur, c'est à Amok à qui j'ai donné le mien : il en avait plus besoin que moi
 :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, puis aricosec avait plus son déambulateur non plus, il se l'est fait piqué par un retraité des trooper...



Va se calmer la môme caca... l'arico c'est moi qui l'avait éliminé dans une descente avec des escaliers au bout  sous mon ancien pseudo (Celui qui demande "lequel ?" ira se faire go*** chez DocEvil)


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2007)

chuis vert :

aller &#224; la poste pour tenter de faire de la monnaie d'un billet de 500&#8364;, se retrouver &#224; devoir acheter un carnet de timbre (6,40&#8364, se voir compter, puis rendre 593,60 &#8364;&#8230;


et avoir l'honn&#234;tet&#233; de signaler l'erreur ! 

je ne sais pas si l'honn&#234;tet&#233; paye, mais elle me doit 100&#8364;

donc deconseil du jour :

ne pas croire en dieu ni au paradis ! 

:sick:


----------



## Lamégère (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> la famille Ochmonek :
> 
> Lamégère : Trevor
> DocEvil : Raquel
> ...


 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, ce qui me gênais, c'est qu'on m'apparente à des si vils personnages


Toi tu vas voir ce que tu vas prendre quand tu rentres à la maison!  

Déconseil: manger à midi si tu veux pas prendre 3 pages dans la vue


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2007)

*Déconseil forumique du jour* : vouloir absolument suivre les âneries qui se disent sur les forums cet après-midi et être obligé pour cela de supporter les émanations de chaleur d'un 21" cathodique qui fait grimper la T° du bureau (sans clim) à 38°.....


....rhâââââ ...mon empire pour une bière fraîche :rateau:

....en plus ça fait des ravages sur mon cerveau !!!!!! (si si ..ya des preuves....   )


----------



## dool (27 Août 2007)

Déconseil de la page précédente : cliquer sur tous les smileys, surtout les  . Ca frustre plus qu'on ne le pense.

(c'est pas la première fois que je dis ça, mais à chaque fois je me fais avoir ! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> /conseil du jour : vivement la rentr&#233;e scolaire



Ah &#231;a ! &#199;a va nous faire des vacances ... 





			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4381256 a dit:
			
		

> super bien foutu ce amok





Lila a dit:


> ...ah ah ah !!!!!
> 
> c'qui faut pas lire non plus des fois j'te jure !!!!!



Non, en fait elle dit &#231;a parce qu'elle vient de voir un daguerreotype  de lui datant de l'&#233;poque o&#249; il travaillait pour le baron Haussmann ...


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

d'ailleurs, &#224; l'&#233;poque, DocEvil se faisait appeler Baron de Charlus&#8230;  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4381692 a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, &#224; l'&#233;poque, DocEvil se faisait appeler Baron de Charlus&#8230;  :love:


Tu as de saines lectures, mais de bien mauvaises fr&#233;quentations. Il faut croire que le dernier AP de WebO (une merveille) a &#233;moustill&#233; tes sens.


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu as de saines lectures, mais de bien mauvaises fr&#233;quentations. Il faut croire que le dernier AP de WebO (une merveille) a &#233;moustill&#233; tes sens.



_"Cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir&#8230;" 

ah non, rassure-toi, je crois avoir encore de saines fr&#233;quentations, d'ailleurs tu aurais plaisir &#224; aller nager avec mon camarade de natation&#8230; 

d&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas &#234;tre tangent et franchement h&#233;t&#233;rosexuel alors que les hommes ont tant de conversations&#8230;  

dis moi Doc, Montesquiou Fezensac, c'est de chez toi, non ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4381703 a dit:
			
		

> _dis moi Doc, Montesquiou Fezensac, c'est de chez toi, non ?
> _


Pas loin en effet, mais pas pile. C'est plus le Gers.


----------



## IP (27 Août 2007)

Déconseil du jour  n°1 :
Faire de la rando avec des chaussures en cuir qui ont été trempées puis qui ont durci avec une forme pas nette -> J'ai maintenant deux feux stop derrière les talons !  

Déconseil n°2 : prendre son APN pendant ladite rando...
--> et hop : 3 heures de rando et 500 m de dénivelé positif en plus pour ne rien trouver ... 

Bad day !:rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

Doc ? j'peux t'dire une vacherie ?


----------



## mado (27 Août 2007)

Préférer les cochonneries.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Doc ? j'peux t'dire une vacherie ?



Tu demandes l'autorisation maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Doc ? j'peux t'dire une vacherie ?


Bien sûr, mon ange. Tu peux tout te permettre à mon égard.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> Préférer les cochonneries.



Préférer la cochonnaille ? :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu demandes l'autorisation maintenant ?



Oui... mais... non en fait, parceque j'ai pas encore dis de vacheries jusqu'&#224; maintenant  _Hahemm_


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bien sûr, mon ange. Tu peux tout te permettre à mon égard.



Dis donc toi, faut pas tourner l'dos deux minutes...


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2007)

deconseil du jour : ne pas dire adieu &#224; un fil, alors qu'on va s'absenter quelques jours&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Dis donc toi, faut pas tourner l'dos deux minutes...


Tu parles en connaisseur. Toujours adepte des latrines publiques ?


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_et je suis s&#251;r qu'il ne fait pas que guetteur lui ! 
_


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

déconseil du soir : avoir un mal de crâne, et trouver un boite d'aspirine ... vide :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_tu devrais d&#233;&#224; &#234;tre couch&#233; surtout ! ta m&#232;re gueule depuis 10 minutes !   
_


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

depuis 10 minutes ... elle ronfle :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2007)

_vache, elle ronfle fort alors ! 
_


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_d&#233;conseil du jour : regarder les s&#233;ries fran&#231;aises, &#231;a finit toujours par associer Basquiat au tueur en s&#233;rie bien malade&#8230; 
_


----------



## supermoquette (28 Août 2007)

Basquiat ? L'équipe de foot ?


----------



## silvio (28 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Basquiat ? L'équipe de foot ?



ils jouent encore au foot les Corses ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Doc ? j'peux t'dire une vacherie ?




Déconseil, essayer de voir si il n'y a pas des vacheries écrites en blanc dans ce post... eh bien non...:rateau:


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2007)

silvio a dit:


> ils jouent encore au foot les Corses ?


 
Déconseil du jour: se moquer des corses?


----------



## silvio (28 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Déconseil du jour: se moquer des corses?



Patoch est dans le coin ? :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

Il joue au foot


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il joue au foot



avec un emballage de barre chocolatée...


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il joue au foot


 
En faisant la sieste?

Déconseil du jour 2: .....


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il joue au foot





starmac a dit:


> avec un emballage de barre chocolatée...



.....ahhh ça c'est pas bien de se moquer des absents de longue durée.....
.....mais bon là je veux bien faire une exception...voire un exemple ....

 

...quant à se moquer des corses.....ça aussi c'est pas bien ....
...mais ça fait tellement du bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...quant à se moquer des corses.....ça aussi c'est pas bien ....
> ...mais ça fait tellement du bien



Déconseil du moment : oublier que le corse a toujours un stock de cassoulet pour les cas d'extrême urgence


----------



## meskh (28 Août 2007)

et d'écouter Deezer avec un bon casque genre SONY MDR-7506


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Août 2007)

ne pas savoir l'heure du décollage de son avion  moins de 24h avant le départ...


----------



## dool (28 Août 2007)

Déconseil : écrire des commentaires...ça nous retombe toujours dessus


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4382085 a dit:
			
		

> _et je suis sûr qu'il ne fait pas que guetteur lui !
> _



MOUHAHAHAHAH  ah c'est donc ça les marques en forme de trous de serrures 

Déconseil pour Doc : guetter derrière une porte qui risque de s'ouvrir violemment, et je décris pas la scène suivante si c'est Sonnyboy qui se trouvait à l'intérieur


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil : esp&#233;rer piocher les quelques points disco qu'il me manque pour passer les 9,000 dans les forums techniques en donnant des super r&#233;ponses qui aident tout plein.

Ces gens l&#224; sont des radins


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382676 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil : espérer piocher les quelques points disco qu'il me manque pour passer les 9,000 dans les forums techniques en donnant des super réponses qui aident tout plein.
> 
> Ces gens là sont des radins



Déconseil : Essayer de récompenser Bassman (pourquoi déjà ?) vBull étant de toute façons particulièrement obtus.


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382676 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil : espérer piocher les quelques points disco qu'il me manque pour passer les 9,000 dans les forums techniques en donnant des super réponses qui aident tout plein.
> 
> Ces gens là sont des radins



...ça t'apprendra à fréquenter n'importe qui .... 

....de toutes façons je vais venir flooder là-bas un peu ....;histoire de.... 


.....sinon.....*Déconseil vestimentaire de bureau du jour* :...se dire que vu qu'il fait 42° dans mon bureau, vu que c'est Août et que ya pas le boss, le tier des collègues et rien à glander...ben je peux me permettre, pour une fois, de venir en short et en tongues (mais du beau, du tout lin blanc griffé et tout et tout) pour pouvoir survivre à l'après-midi........
...et que comme par hasard c'est pile poil le jour où il y a une réunion de mes c******* avec tous les élus qui débarquent et que je dois me taper, devant tout le monde, le branchement du vidéo-projecteur pour le super avocat venu faire sa conf......

....   

...et puis m****...z'avaient qu'à mettre la clim !!!!!!


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> Déconseil vestimentaire de bureau du jour[/B] :...se dire que vu qu'il fait 42° dans mon bureau, vu que c'est Août et que ya pas le boss, le tier des collègues et rien à glander...ben je peux me permettre, pour une fois, de venir en short et en tongues (mais du beau, du tout lin blanc griffé et tout et tout) pour pouvoir survivre à l'après-midi........
> ...et que comme par hasard c'est pile poil le jour où il y a une réunion de mes c******* avec tous les élus qui débarquent et que je dois me taper, devant tout le monde, le branchement du vidéo-projecteur pour le super avocat venu faire sa conf......
> 
> ....
> ...


 
Déconseil du jour: ne pas avoir de fringues de rechanges au boulot, en cas de fortes chaleurs, ou de fortes pluies.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .
> ....de toutes fa&#231;ons je vais venir flooder l&#224;-bas un peu ....;histoire de....



Oh ! Oui ... Super, viens, viens ... On a si peu d'occase de se servir de notre bouton &#224; bannir, nous autres pauvres modos des forums techniques !


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382676 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil : espérer piocher les quelques points disco qu'il me manque pour passer les 9,000 dans les forums techniques en donnant des super réponses qui aident tout plein.
> 
> Ces gens là sont des radins



Déconseil : croire qu'en suivant bassou, on se fera des amis. Mais nibe. Rien. Que dalle.


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

J'y peux rien si le geek au front grassouillet ne t'attire pas


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382676 a dit:
			
		

> Déconseil : espérer piocher les quelques points disco qu'il me manque pour passer les 9,000 dans les forums techniques en donnant des super réponses qui aident tout plein.
> 
> Ces gens là sont des radins



Ben, quand t'as un problème électrique, t'appelles GDF, toi ?

nioube, va !


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben, quand t'as un problème électrique, t'appelles GDF, toi ?
> 
> nioube, va !



Trop nulle ta blague 



 Pauv' con !


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382844 a dit:
			
		

> Pauv' con !



comme ça ça se voit mieux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4382607 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil pour Doc : guetter derri&#232;re une porte qui risque de s'ouvrir violemment, et je d&#233;cris pas la sc&#232;ne suivante si c'est Sonnyboy qui se trouvait &#224; l'int&#233;rieur


L'expert du _glory hole_ &#224; la petite souris&#8230; Je r&#234;ve.


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4382844 a dit:
			
		

> Trop nulle ta blague
> 
> 
> Pauv' con !



...barre chocolatée, reinesman ...sortez de ce corps !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...barre chocolatée, reinesman ...sortez de ce corps !!!!!



Je me demande bien qui est-ce qui fait la marmotte


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Août 2007)

Se faire traiter de "NAZE" par une barre chocolat&#233;e et ne m&#234;me pas pouvoir lui r&#233;pondre parce que la barre en question s'est barr&#233;e.  

Dommage


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Se faire traiter de "NAZE" par une barre chocolatée et ne même pas pouvoir lui répondre parce que la barre en question s'est barrée.
> 
> Dommage




m'est avis qu'elle s'est fait bouffer. bon un terre nette c'est quoi, parceque j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi des vieux iraient se vautrer devant leur écran.

c'est pas ça? z'ètes sur?


----------



## Lila (28 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Se faire traiter de "NAZE" par une barre chocolatée et ne même pas pouvoir lui répondre parce que la barre en question* s'est barrée*.
> 
> Dommage



...on va plutôt dire " s'est fait atomisé "....    

.....en mêm temps, il était beau, il était c**, il sentait bon le chocolat.... 
..oui quel dommage se diront quelques-unes  

 

...mais ..*tadammmm *(musique dramatique..enfin faut imaginer hein aussi  ).....
..il reviendra......le 31/12/2007...à 24h01... * re tadammmm *

:love: ..et on sera là ......* re re tadammmm *

 

*Déconseil du nouvel an* : :mouais:  en même temps n'avoir que ça à foutre ....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> *Déconseil du nouvel an*



On est le nouvel an ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On est le nouvel an ?


déconseil: boire trop le midi... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4382917 a dit:
			
		

> Se faire traiter de "NAZE" par une barre chocolat&#233;e et ne m&#234;me pas pouvoir lui r&#233;pondre parce que la barre en question s'est barr&#233;e.
> 
> Dommage



Ben c'est un peu normal ... qu'une barre se barre, c'est une barre barre ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est un peu normal ... qu'une barre se barre, c'est une barre barre !  :rateau:




*IL L'A FAIT!!!!!!!!!!!
POUR PASCAL77 HIP HIP HIP!*


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2007)

Hhhhhoooouuuuuuuuuuuu
rrrrrrrrraaaaaa !!!!!!!!!

 ben quoi ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *IL L'A FAIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> POUR PASCAL77 HIP HIP HIP!*


poil au ... slip

-----> []

Eh, j'ai un vrai d&#233;conseil de la mort-qui-tue: gratter ses piq&#251;res de moustiques. Le pus est sorti, cela a saign&#233;, br&#251;l&#233; avec le produit que j'ai mis dessus qui contient un peu d'alcool, puis des cicatrices partout!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> poil au ... slip
> 
> -----> []
> 
> Eh, j'ai un vrai déconseil de la mort-qui-tue: gratter ses piqûres de moustiques. Le pus est sorti, cela a saigné, brûlé avec le produit que j'ai mis dessus qui contient un peu d'alcool, puis des cicatrices partout!




déconseil du jour: embrasser Aurélie: ça colle


----------



## meskh (28 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> déconseil du jour: embrasser Aurélie: ça colle



perso, j'en connais une qui pique :affraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2007)

meskh a dit:


> perso, j'en connais une qui pique :affraid:



Lamégère !


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Eh, j'ai un vrai déconseil de la mort-qui-tue: gratter ses piqûres de moustiques. Le *pus* est sorti, cela a saigné, brûlé avec le produit que j'ai mis dessus qui contient un peu d'alcool, puis des cicatrices partout!



C'est pas des boutons de moustiques, c'est de l'acné juvénile ça. :rateau:

Vous allez pouvoir échanger vos expérience à ce propos avec DarkTintin d'ailleurs, ça devrait pas tarder à commencer chez lui


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4383099 a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez pouvoir échanger vos expérience à ce propos avec DarkTintin d'ailleurs, ça devrait pas tarder à commencer chez lui




Nan, je suis épargné


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, je suis épargné



t'es encore trop jeune...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2007)

A 15ans, rien n'est impossibleuuuuuu


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A 15ans, rien n'est impossibleuuuuuu



d&#233;conseil, se souvenir que ses 15 ans c'&#233;tait en 1985... :mouais:

edit pour ceux qui ont de bons yeux: et que j'&#233;tais au milieu...


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> d&#233;conseil, se souvenir que ses 15 ans c'&#233;tait en 1985... :mouais:
> 
> eddit pour ceux qui ont de bons yeux: et que j'&#233;tais au milieu...


Avec la moustache ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

mouarf!  

J'étais plus bérêt à l'époque!


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2007)

Oué, sur l'épaule


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Déconseil: croire que le troll pense...
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mouarf!
> 
> J'étais plus bérêt à l'époque!


Je suis toujours prêt pour un scout


----------



## Nexka (28 Août 2007)

Alors?? Il est gentil Gerard Juniot?


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> déconseil, se souvenir que ses 15 ans c'était en 1985... :mouais:
> 
> edit pour ceux qui ont de bons yeux: et que j'étais au milieu...




mais, t'es une fille ? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2007)

Naan c'est une cochonne, comme la doc....


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2007)

Un rapport avec ce post peut-être ?



mado a dit:


> Préférer les cochonneries.



 :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_d&#233;conseil du jour : surfer sur des sites photos depuis son travail







_


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2007)

Quel genre de photos ?


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_ah, je ne t'ai pas fil&#233; l'url de mon site porno ? :mouais: &#231;a doit &#234;tre Darkounet qui a re&#231;u l'url alors&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

Por "si" ou por "no", pas besoin de urler !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4383496 a dit:
			
		

> _ ça doit être Darkounet qui a reçu l'url alors
> _



Darkounet... quand je dirai çà à ses copains et copines


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4383496 a dit:
			
		

> _ah, je ne t'ai pas filé l'url de mon site porno ? :mouais: ça doit être Darkounet qui a reçu l'url alors
> _



Nan, le seul qui à eu la connerie de faire ça, c'était Global


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> déconseil, se souvenir que ses 15 ans c'était en 1985... :mouais:



dans la même veine, déconseil du soir : se souvenir que l'on a signer son premier contrat de travail il  a 10 ans jour pour jour ... aie encore 30 ans :casse:


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_il m'a bien compar&#233; &#224; Amok ! 

  
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> dans la m&#234;me veine, d&#233;conseil du soir : se souvenir que l'on a signer son premier contrat de travail il  a 10 ans jour pour jour ... aie encore 30 ans :casse:



Ah ? Moi, c'&#233;tait un 11 mai ...  Le 11 mai 1970 :casse:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : d&#233;duire que sa soci&#233;t&#233; est bien immatricul&#233;e au Registre du Commerce depuis 24h, non pas en recevant l'extrait kBis, mais en se faisant d&#233;marcher au t&#233;l&#233;phone par Cortix...

Ils perdent pas leur temps, eux...
Je leur ai dit que j'avais entendu parler d'eux...


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4383518 a dit:
			
		

> _il m'a bien compar&#233; &#224; Amok !
> 
> 
> _



Pas possible, toi tu t'es pas enlis&#233; &#224; Marignan, et t'as pas d&#233;pucel&#233; la ... d'orl&#233;an


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4383518 a dit:
			
		

> _il m'a bien comparé à Amok ! _





Sindanárië a dit:


> ...... et t'as pas dépucelé la ... d'orléan




..... naaaan ..c'est lui ......aussi.?.(ou encore devrai-je dire)....


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> dépucelé la ... d'orléan




Déconseil du jour : comparer Amok à Baygon vert


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : comparer Amok à Baygon vert



_
Dommage, ça m'aurait bien aidé avec cette saloperie de chatte de gouttière (désormais au sens propre du terme ! ) qui infeste mon appartement  en plus d'essayer de détruire mes peintures !!   (Henri-Georges es-tu là ? *)_


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil de la nuit : ne pas garer son scooter ailleurs qu'&#224; l'habitude &#224; moins d'aimer *le m&#233;tal fondu*


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : se taire ou ne pas se taire suivant le jour et suivant l'heure.


----------



## wip (29 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Déconseil de la nuit : ne pas garer son scooter ailleurs qu'à l'habitude à moins d'aimer *le métal fondu*



?? T'expliques stp ??


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2007)

wip a dit:


> ?? T'expliques stp ??




...il est piéton maintenant !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2007)

Ah hum&#8230; et comment le sais-tu ?


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

wip a dit:


> ?? T'expliques stp ??



un ou des inconnus ont eu la bonne id&#233;e de mettre le feu &#224; 4 containers &#224; ordures et &#224; notre scooter une cinquantaine de m&#232;tres plus loin.

val&#224;&#8230; &#231;a brule bien un scooter, et les m&#233;taux fondent &#233;tonnamment bien aussi pour certains.

je peux ajouter 2 autres d&#233;conseils au passage : 

- &#233;viter de demander l'enregistrement d'une plainte lorsque vous &#234;tes maghr&#233;bin, 
- &#233;viter de demander l'enregistrement d'une plainte lorsque vous &#234;tes tr&#232;s &#226;g&#233; et souffrant&#8230;




bref, ce que j'ai vu &#224; l'h&#244;tel de police m'a outr&#233;.

Soyez blanc jeune et bien habill&#233;, n'oubliez pas !


----------



## dool (29 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je peux ajouter 2 autres déconseils au passage :
> 
> - éviter de demander l'enregistrement d'une plainte lorsque vous êtes maghrébin,
> - éviter de demander l'enregistrement d'une plainte lorsque vous êtes très âgé et souffrant
> ...



Ah j'en rajoute un, vu malheureusement aussi au même endroit.

- éviter de demander l'enregistrement d'une plainte pour harcèlement et agression quand on est une femme noire.

Soyez un mec blanc jeune et bien habillé.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

Ah je comprends mieux, je devais être mal habillé la dernière fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je peux ajouter 2 autres déconseils au passage :
> 
> - éviter de demander l'enregistrement d'une plainte lorsque vous êtes maghrébin,
> - éviter de demander l'enregistrement d'une plainte lorsque vous êtes très âgé et souffrant



Et alors, si t'es maghrébin,  très âgé et souffrant   J'te dis pas ! :casse:


----------



## two (29 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et alors, si t'es maghrébin,  très âgé et souffrant   J'te dis pas ! :casse:



la t'as justement plus intérêt à être trop bien habillé...


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> bref, ce que j'ai vu à l'hôtel de police m'a outré.
> 
> Soyez blanc jeune, n'oubliez pas !



Non! Ça ne suffit pas non plus!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Soyez blanc jeune et bien habillé, n'oubliez pas !



C'est _jeune_ qui gêne là


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]X2tJ9NGRyqI#[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est _jeune_ qui gêne là



Dans l'est surement; Et en plus dans une ville réputée étudiante ...
Garde ton darkounet dans l'ouest ...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2007)

Ben Paris, c'est plut&#244;t "centr&#233;" qu'&#224; l'ouest, mais bon, vu de l'est &#231;&#224; doit &#234;tre &#224; l'ouest


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben Paris, c'est plutôt "centré" qu'à l'ouest, mais bon, vu de l'est çà doit être à l'ouest



Tu devrais aller foutre une branlée à ton môme au lieu de faire de l'esprit !!!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2007)

Qu'est-ce qu'il a encore fait pour que j'aille s&#233;vir ?


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il a encore fait pour que j'aille sévir ?



Justement il se tait 

Et ça ne laisse présager rien de bon !


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben Paris, c'est plutôt "centré" qu'à l'ouest, mais bon, vu de l'est çà doit être à l'ouest



T'as tout compris .. tant que c'est à l'ouest c'est bon!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

Déconseil du soir : ne pas dire bonsoir.


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2007)

D&#233;conseil du soir. Ecrire un post top moumoutte, trop d'la balle, qui passera jamais la censure, et appuyer sur le bouton sans en avoir gard&#233; une trace.


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Déconseil du soir. Ecrire un post top moumoutte, trop d'la balle, qui passera jamais la censure, et appuyer sur le bouton sans en avoir gardé une trace.



Touche retour du navigateur...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Déconseil du soir. Ecrire un post top moumoutte, trop d'la balle, qui passera jamais la censure, et appuyer sur le bouton sans en avoir gardé une trace.



Touche retour du navigateur...  

Edit : mais bon, là, maintenant, je pense que c'est un peu trop tard... quoique, essaye toujours.


----------



## mado (30 Août 2007)

Défier un italien de bon matin.. 
:rose:


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

aider des gens sur mac gen qui vous file pas de point disco ou qui vous remercie même pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> aider des gens sur mac gen qui vous file pas de point disco ou qui vous remercie même pas



Déconseil du jour : ne pas écouter Enrico lorsqu'il dit "Donnez, donnez, dodonez ! Donnez, donnez, dodonez ! Doc vous le rendra !"


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> aider des gens sur mac gen qui vous file pas de point disco ou qui vous remercie m&#234;me pas




D&#233;conseil: donner en esp&#233;rant recevoir


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déconseil: donner en espérant recevoir



bien vrai


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2007)

_d&#233;conseil du jour : Donner *pour* recevoir.

d'o&#249; la signification de "don"&#8230;  

d&#233;conseil du jour 2 : donner une quelconque valeur &#224; ces points discos&#8230; 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> un ou des inconnus ont eu la bonne idée de mettre le feu à 4 containers à ordures et à notre scooter une cinquantaine de mètres plus loin.
> 
> valà ça brule bien un scooter, et les métaux fondent étonnamment bien aussi pour certains.
> 
> ...



Même bien habillé et blanc, et même si tu arrives à enregistrer ta plainte, elle finit classée comme 70% des plaintes...


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4385227 a dit:
			
		

> _déconseil du jour : Donner *pour* recevoir.
> 
> d'où la signification de "don"
> 
> ...




..... waouw ....2 sujets de disserte en un seul post....la vache t'es dur avec les nouveaux.....


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..... waouw ....2 sujets de disserte en un seul post....la vache t'es dur avec les nouveaux.....



sur !   :rose: :hein:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> sur !   :rose: :hein:




...*Déconseil du  jour* : oublier le 3e sujet de disserte : Le Flood......

 

chui pu là !!!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> D&#233;conseil du soir. Ecrire un post top moumoutte, trop d'la balle, qui passera jamais la censure, et appuyer sur le bouton sans en avoir gard&#233; une trace.



Tu veux une copie ? &#199;a avait un petit c&#244;t&#233; _no futur_ sympa


----------



## mado (30 Août 2007)

Moi je voudrais bien.. certains posts "non censur&#233;s" sont tellement gla&#231;ants, si &#231;a fait sourire, je suis preneuse.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Tu veux une copie ? Ça avait un petit côté _no futur_ sympa



Tu es sûr que ce n'était pas plutôt une envolée lyrique ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

allez ! hop ! d&#233;conseil du jour : h&#233;siter


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> allez ! hop ! d&#233;conseil du jour : h&#233;siter



Ah !  &#192; bien le lire, je dirais que c'est du Beigbeder avec quelques reflets Seilli&#232;re  Bref, c'est mieux que les originaux  

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas &#234;tre un winner !


----------



## mado (30 Août 2007)

non rien... pas habitu&#233;e &#224; ces voyages dans le temps


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> non rien... pas habitu&#233;e &#224; ces voyages dans le temps


Si je me gourre pas, dans le fil sur les pr&#233;sidentielles. 
Bon, y'a quand m&#234;me des chances que je me trompe vu que je me plante 3 fois sur 4.


----------



## mado (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> allez ! hop ! déconseil du jour : hésiter



Croire qu'on ne peut pas faire plier le pouvoir !


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> T'as tout compris .. tant que c'est à l'ouest c'est bon!


 
HiHi c'est comme les marseillais qui disent que Nimes c'est le nord. :love: 
Tout dépend ou on se place.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2007)

Derri&#232;re ?


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Tout d&#233;pend ou on se place.





supermoquette a dit:


> Derri&#232;re ?



DTC pour r&#233;sumer donc.





d&#233;conseil : recevoir des candidats en entretien sans avoir bien identifi&#233; leurs motivations au t&#233;l&#233;phone. 

_Encore une heure de perdue o&#249; j'aurais pu aider du monde sur macg&#233; _


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si je me gourre pas, dans le fil sur les présidentielles.
> Bon, y'a quand même des chances que je me trompe vu que je me plante 3 fois sur 4.



Comment tu sais que c'est dans ce fil, alors que tu n'a pas le "interne être" ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4385366 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais que c'est dans ce fil, alors que tu n'a pas le "interne être" ?


C'est que j'ai craqu&#233;. J'ai trouv&#233; un vieux G3 avec Mac OS 9 et un modem 56 k. 

Fiou, je rentre dans la modernit&#233;. &#231;a fait tout dr&#244;le. Apple works Rulez.


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2007)

Tu fais les choses &#224; moiti&#233;... Direct le top de la technologie !


T'as trouv&#233; un FAI qui fait encore du 56k ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4385391 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais les choses &#224; moiti&#233;... Direct le top de la technologie !
> 
> 
> T'as trouv&#233; un FAI qui fait encore du 56k ?


Un FAI? C'est quoi?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un FAI? C'est quoi?


 
Fournisseur d'Accès Internet.....


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

d&#233;conseil naze du jour : se tenir &#224; carreaux quand on s'appelle Arlequin


->[]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)




----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> HiHi c'est comme les marseillais qui disent que Nimes c'est le nord. :love:
> Tout d&#233;pend ou on se place.



Aucun marseillais ne dit que N&#238;mes c'est le Nord.
Les marseillais ne savent pas o&#249; est N&#238;mes.

En revanche, tous savent qu'Aix c'est la banlieue chic de Paris. 




[edit pour malkovitch : oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, ce sont des fous dangereux au volant.  ]


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> d&#233;conseil naze du jour : se tenir &#224; carreaux quand on s'appelle Arlequin
> 
> 
> ->[]


 

f&#251;t-ce ironique la demande de ed (ben oui quoi sans smiley, on aurait pu croire que... enfin bon soit....)?..... :rose: ....

edith: bon, ok, j'vais prendre un caf&#233;..... fort.....

sinon, bien vu starmac


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Août 2007)

Croire que dans tout les smiley y a des choses cach&#233;es, et cliquer sur tous.


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Croire que dans ton les smiley y a des choses cachées, et cliquer sur tous.



Croire que ça va donner envie de cliquer sur le tien


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

Déconseil: se faire avoir avec les smileys...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Mettre un smiley seul dans message : tout le monde clique dessus. :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mettre un smiley seul dans message : tout le monde clique dessus. :rose:


 
heureusement que roberto n'est pas ici, &#231;a ferait du boulot pour le click 

et pour pas flooder: 
d&#233;conseil du jour (et des vacances en g&#233;n&#233;ral): ne pas avoir pris suffisamment de temps pour s'occuper de son gamin et se rendre compte que la rentr&#233;e est tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s proche !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> d&#233;conseil du jour (et des vacances en g&#233;n&#233;ral): ne pas avoir pris suffisamment de temps pour s'occuper de son gamin et se rendre compte que la rentr&#233;e est tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s proche !



D&#233;conseil du jour : avoir pris le temps, par contre, de placer un canard &#224; piles dans sa signature


----------



## vleroy (30 Août 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> et pour pas flooder:
> déconseil du jour (et des vacances en général): ne pas avoir pris suffisamment de temps pour s'occuper de son gamin et se rendre compte que la rentrée est trèèèès proche !



déconseil: avoir choisi une école qui n'applique pas les 4 jours

Moi, ils sont rentrés, maintenant on peut faire comme avant, la conscience tranquille


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : avoir pris le temps, par contre, de placer un canard à piles dans sa signature


 

déconseil: venir poster ici avant d'avoir pris un bon kawa....   

quoi, l'est pas beau mon canard ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> Fournisseur d'Acc&#232;s Internet.....


Aaaaaah! D'accord. 

Et c'est quoi Internet? 

Bon, le nombre de contributions est sympa pour une fermeture&#8230; on va dire temporaire&#8230; je ne voudrais pas que notre cher Ed_ bousille son forfait Internet en une fois&#8230;

Nephou




Ah non non non  &#199;a va pas &#234;tre temporaire  C'est tr&#232;s bien comme &#231;a. On va leur laisser r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; un autre moyen de flooder, &#231;a augurera d'une rentr&#233;e studieuse 

BC


----------

